# ...And Then Scotty Happened.  A Hawaiian Adventure  (CHAPTER 32 Added 5/23--THE END)



## Captain_Oblivious

When you think of Hawaii, you think of luxury.  Endless beaches, palm trees swaying in the trade winds, your feet up on a pool chair and an ever-present mai tai in a somewhat tacky tiki glass in your hand.  You might think of millionaires and movie stars enjoying swanky vacation homes in a tropical playground.

But luxury is not solely the domain of the well-heeled.  Imagine the typical dream wedding.  You might have the perfect venue, marble floors, white tablecloths, gorgeous gowns and a picturesque backdrop.  But even there, tucked back in the corner of the reception hall, is the one family you HAD to invite.  You know the ones: Dad is wearing the only suit he owns, which he found on the discount rack at a dry-goods store; the kids have clip-on ties, un-tucked shirts and are hanging backwards over their chairs loudly wondering when they can go home, and the whole family is aghast and appalled that the hors doeuvres failed to include pigs-in-a-blanket.

This is the story of how _that_ family managed to take a Hawaiian vacation.  

Look!  Heres that family now!






Left to Right: Julie, David, Scotty, Sarah, and me (Mark)

We had originally planned to go to Hawaii to celebrate our 10th anniversary, which would have been in 2008

and then Scotty happened.

Scotty was born in 2006, and while we may not have planned it that way, we cant imagine life without him now.  They broke the mold when they made him.  Rumor has it they beat the crap out of the mold-maker, too.

In any case, we werent going to go to Hawaii with a 2-year-old, since we wanted our kids to be able to appreciate all the state had to offer (and be able to handle the excruciating long flight to get there).  So the plans got pushed back, and 2013 presented us the opportunity to celebrate our 15th anniversary in style.

We had a perfect storm of circumstances come together to make this trip possible.  For years, we had been a one-income family (and that was a meager government salary), which didnt leave a lot left over for vacations.  But with the 3 kids in school, Julie worked hard to get back into the teaching profession, and secured a job as a long-term substitute at our kids school.  This provided the vacation fund.  

When she was offered the job, the first thing she did was call me and ask, Wanna go to Hawaii?

Of course, I argued for long-term investment and wise financial strategy.  Then we compared our savings with the projected future cost of college tuition for the kids and said, Screw it!  Hawaii it is.

We also had saved up enough frequent-flier miles on United over 15 years to be able to secure 3 free round-trip tickets.  And I have family that lives on Maui, so we had a place to stay there.  We decided that if there was ever a time to go as a family, it was now.  Who knew if wed ever get the opportunity again?

Ive placed this trip report in the DVC Trip Reports thread because it includes a stay at Aulani.  We are not DVC owners, but know how to play them on TV.  More importantly, we have friends who are DVC owners, and our family is really, really good at mooching off of our buddies.  So, I hope youll join us as we re-live our epic 4-island Hawaiian adventure.  And if you subscribe to this TR now, Ill throw in a free Dole Whip* for you.






*Offer valid for one (1) virtual Dole Whip only.  Offer cannot be exchanged for any monetary value or anything else of value, such as an actual Dole Whip.  Offer valid in lower 48 states only, which excludes Hawaii and of course thats one of the few places where you can actually get a Dole Whip in the first place.  May not be combined with any other offer, and dont even think about ganging up with other TR subscribers to somehow create one massive superhuman Dole Whip Float, because itll melt before you can eat it all anyway.  Just pretend you had a Dole Whip and read on, ok?

Also: in past TRs, Ive been known to run contests for you to spot movie quotes in the narrative, come up with creative slogans for Beverly, and spot certain sections of the report that may not bewell, truthful.  Unfortunately, I dont have the time or energy to keep track of points and standings, so I have no plans to run a contest at this time.  But feel free to call out movie quotes if you see them.  Theyre usually the most entertaining part of the reports, anyway.

Also also: we learned just before leaving for this trip that my wife had a medical condition that would affect her ability to participate in the hikes and other activities we had planned on Hawaii.  Ill get into more detail later, but for those of you who are friends with her on Facebook, you might want to check out her page later today.

*Coming Up Next: * Its a good thing we spent all that time agonizing over those airplane seat assignments.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

*Table of Contents*

*Oahu*

Chapter 1: When are reservations not really reservations?
Chapter 2: Is This Heaven?
Chapter 2: Is This Heaven? Part 2
Chapter 3: More Aulani Eye Candy.  Because you know you wanted it.
Chapter 4: Tora!  Tora!  Tora!
Chapter 5: A Nickel Tour of Honolulu
Chapter 5: A Nickel Tour of Honolulu, Part 2
Chapter 6: Don't Drop The Phone!
Chapter 7: Diamonds Are Forever
Chapter 8: A Nickel Tour of the Windward Side of Oahu
Chapter 9: Squeezing Every Last Drop of Fun Out of Aulani
Chapter 9, The Sequel

*Maui*

Chapter 10: One Island Down, Three To Go
Chapter 11: Bankruptcy.  Wait, that's not it.  This is about driving into a volcano.
Chapter 12: A Boring Chapter About a Beach
Chapter 13: Yea, We Walked Through The Valley
Chapter 14: Boldly Going Where Several People Have Gone Before
Chapter 14: Boldly Going Where Several People Have Gone Before, part 2
Chapter 15: Highway to Heck
Chapter 16: (Maniacal Laugh)...Wipeout
Chapter 17: It's a Cinderella Story...
Chapter 18: Mmmmm...purple.
Chapter 19: 15 Years, and She Hasn't Gotten Rid of Me Yet

*The Big Island*

Chapter 20: Pu'ukohola, Kaloko-Honokohau
Chapter 21: In Which I Refuse to Make Pupu Platter Jokes
Chapter 22: Captain vs. the Volcano
Chapter 23: Hiking.  Hiking.  More hiking.  Did I mention hiking?
Chapter 24: Water, Beef & Magma
Chapter 25: Running For Our Lives

*Kaua'i*

Chapter 26: A Whole Bunch of Nothin'
Chapter 27: Even More Nothing, But With More Sunset
Chapter 28: It's Just A Big Hole in the Ground
Chapter 29: Bubba!
Chapter 29, part 2: Bubba! cont.
Chapter 30: Warm and Sunny, With A Slight Chance of Death

*Maui Again*
Chapter 31: Killing Time Until We're Forced To Leave

Chapter 32: The End


----------



## wiigirl

Following along.


----------



## KatMark

Reporting for duty...now back to read intros.

****Back. Great intros, as always.

I'll pass on the Dole Whip...hate the things (I can see the whiplashing coming now).

And I know Julie's secret.


----------



## afwdwfan

And then Scotty happened... 

Love it!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> *...And Then Scotty Happened. *



         

Wouldn't miss this one for the world!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

wiigirl said:


> Following along.



 Glad to have you!



KatMark said:


> Reporting for duty...now back to read intros.
> 
> ****Back. Great intros, as always.
> 
> I'll pass on the Dole Whip...hate the things (I can see the whiplashing coming now).
> 
> And I know Julie's secret.



 Kathy!

Maybe you'll like the virtual Dole Whip better.  Less aftertaste.

I guess it's not such a secret now.



afwdwfan said:


> And then Scotty happened...
> 
> Love it!



 Andy!  Hope you have a great vacation!  We'll try not to get too far ahead of you.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Wouldn't miss this one for the world!



 Rob!  I have to give Randall credit for the TR title.


----------



## theduck619




----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

woohoo first page

good intro, cant wait to read along, hopefully no one was eaten by any sharks while in the ocean...that would put a damper on the report thats for sure.


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

WOW, That is a Really Great Title for a Thread!


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

I'm here!  Sure to provide truthful information when needed!


----------



## wasnotafan

Looks great and even has that new thread smell.  Just needs some bacon and it would be perfect.


----------



## afwdwfan

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> I'm here!  Sure to provide truthful information when needed!



The truth is overrated. 





And congratulations.


----------



## MissLiz

Great intro!

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## podsnel

I am SO excited to read your TR!!!!  Already made me giggle at least 10 times!

Just one question....does your tie clip on too?


----------



## DisDadDoc

I'm in!  Although with my record of keeping up with the disboards lately, I'll probably be back around page 100...


----------



## middlepat

Alright nemesis, I'm in.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> I'm here!  Sure to provide truthful information when needed!



Oh thanks heavens.  I was afraid the good Captain was going to go off unfettered.


----------



## KatMark

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> I'm here!  Sure to provide truthful information when needed!



Thank heaven for the voice of reason.


----------



## glennbo123

Signing on!  Will have to come back later to read though.

Can't wait!


----------



## eandesmom

Seriously, page 2????


I'm here! And off to catch up


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

DisDadDoc said:


> I'm in!  Although with my record of keeping up with the disboards lately, I'll probably be back around page 100...



Set the thread up to send you email Chris.  I just hope it don't interfere with you saving live and limb while you are playing Doctor!


----------



## declansdad

Looking forward to reading the rest, great start.  

I do have to file a complaint that the Dole Whip is only available in the lower 48.  You have forgotten your northern brothers from another mother.


----------



## rentayenta

I'm in! 


The only tie my son owns is a clip on tie.


----------



## Poolrat

Good Lord-   Made it over here and ready to enjoy..... Now to go do so.


----------



## marvali

Here!  Thanks for the shout out.......


----------



## Poolrat

Poolrat said:


> Good Lord-   Made it over here and ready to enjoy..... Now to go do so.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Also: we learned just before leaving for this trip that my wife had a medical condition that would affect her ability to participate in the hikes and other activities we had planned on Hawaii.  Ill get into more detail later, but for those of you who are friends with her on Facebook, you might want to check out her page later today.



All caught up and yup I guessed it!!!!    Hawaii was now or in 7 more years???  
Congrats Mark and Julie. Glad you took the plunge and made the trip.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

theduck619 said:


>



 David!  Glad to have you here.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> woohoo first page
> 
> good intro, cant wait to read along, hopefully no one was eaten by any sharks while in the ocean...that would put a damper on the report thats for sure.



 Dan!  No animals or children were harmed (well, mostly) in the making of this trip report.



Cinderella's Fella said:


> WOW, That is a Really Great Title for a Thread!



 Randall!  I had to think long and hard about that one.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> I'm here!  Sure to provide truthful information when needed!



 Julie!  And congratulations!  I heard you had some cool news to share.



wasnotafan said:


> Looks great and even has that new thread smell.  Just needs some bacon and it would be perfect.



 Shawn!  Good to see you here.  I couldn't agree more about the bacon.  Here you go.








afwdwfan said:


> The truth is overrated.
> 
> And congratulations.



You can't handle the truth!

And thanks!



MissLiz said:


> Great intro!
> 
> Can't wait to read more!



 MissLiz!  So glad you're along for the ride.



podsnel said:


> I am SO excited to read your TR!!!!  Already made me giggle at least 10 times!
> 
> Just one question....does your tie clip on too?



 Ellen!  Thanks for reading along!

I refuse to answer that question on the grounds that it may incriminate me.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Rob!  I have to give Randall credit for the TR title.




Thanks
I remember the conversation.

Still tickles me.






Mrs. Knowitall said:


> I'm here!  Sure to provide truthful information when needed!




Or additional obfuscation when necessary

I wouldnt have signed on if we didnt think youd be a long to kibitz and keep Mark in line.


Oh and Congrats to you and the rest of the famly.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

DisDadDoc said:


> I'm in!  Although with my record of keeping up with the disboards lately, I'll probably be back around page 100...



 Doc!  You just came for the free virtual Dole Whip, didn't you?



middlepat said:


> Alright nemesis, I'm in.



welcome Brian!  I probably can't rag on you too much since I followed your advice on this trip. 

Ah, who am I kidding?  I'll rag on you anyway.



middlepat said:


> Oh thanks heavens.  I was afraid the good Captain was going to go off unfettered.



Aw, come on.  The Fun Police have no business here.



KatMark said:


> Thank heaven for the voice of reason.





glennbo123 said:


> Signing on!  Will have to come back later to read though.
> 
> Can't wait!



 Glenn!  I expect you to be taking detailed notes.



eandesmom said:


> Seriously, page 2????
> 
> 
> I'm here! And off to catch up



 Cynthia!  Thanks again for all of the advice you provided.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


>



An appetizer for one.

Thats a good start
but youre gonna need a bigger griddle to make enough for the entrée


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Cinderella's Fella said:


> Set the thread up to send you email Chris.  I just hope it don't interfere with you saving live and limb while you are playing Doctor!



Chris is surfing the DISboards in his office while he makes the interns do the dirty work.



declansdad said:


> Looking forward to reading the rest, great start.
> 
> I do have to file a complaint that the Dole Whip is only available in the lower 48.  You have forgotten your northern brothers from another mother.



 Darcy!  

I can register your complaint with the Commerce Secretary and the Department of Redundancy Department.  But it is just a virtual Dole Whip, anyway.  Can you just lick the screen?



rentayenta said:


> I'm in!
> 
> The only tie my son owns is a clip on tie.



 Thanks for reading!

Your son is in very good company.   I still can't believe they let us into this state.



Poolrat said:


> Good Lord-   Made it over here and ready to enjoy..... Now to go do so.



 Pat!  Thanks for joining in!



marvali said:


> Here!  Thanks for the shout out.......



 Marv!  Hey, better late than never...



Poolrat said:


> All caught up and yup I guessed it!!!!    Hawaii was now or in 7 more years???
> Congrats Mark and Julie. Glad you took the plunge and made the trip.



Hawaii was now or never, I think!  

Thanks.  We're mostly over the shock at this point.  The only proper attitude is to be excited about it. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Thanks
> I remember the conversation.
> 
> Still tickles me.



Me too.  But you know that I'm easily amused.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Or additional obfuscation when necessary



Hey, I'm perfectly capable of obfuscataming myself.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I wouldnt have signed on if we didnt think youd be a long to kibitz and keep Mark in line.
> 
> 
> Oh and Congrats to you and the rest of the famly.



Thanks Rob!  Our financial plan now involves all colleges suddenly and mysteriously slashing their tuition rates sometime in the next 8 years.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> An appetizer for one.
> 
> Thats a good start
> but youre gonna need a bigger griddle to make enough for the entrée



Page 3 and you've already had bacon and Dole Whips.  There's just no satisfying some people.


----------



## podsnel

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Page 3 and you've already had bacon and Dole Whips.  There's just no satisfying some people.



  Totally cracking me up and you are not really even SPEAKING yet!  

C'MON!!! I've been waiting 2 whole hours and I want to see HAWAII DUDE!!!!!!!!


----------



## catherines_mama

Hi!! I'm in and hooked already!


----------



## KatMark

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Page 3 and you've already had bacon and Dole Whips.  There's just no satisfying some people.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Our financial plan now involves all colleges suddenly and mysteriously slashing their tuition rates sometime in the next 8 years.



Interesting
That was my initial plan as well.
You may want to start entertaining a potential Plan-B



Soon 






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Page 3 and you've already had bacon and Dole Whips.  There's just no satisfying some people.




Youre the one that threw open the doors of the club without putting up a velvet rope or posting a skilled bouncer at the door







worse yet you even invited me in.


----------



## Flossbolna

I am away for two nights - and end up on page 3!!!! 

At least you posted a nice picture of a small portion of crispy bacon!! 

I really liked your introduction! Can't wait to read more about your vacation. Judging from that Dole Whip pciture (btw I am a little bit disappointed in how you discriminate your European readers with that offer!!!) you seemed to have a fabulous time. At least you and the kids. Who knows what Julie looked like behind that camera. I hope she is well!


----------



## ffindis

I'd love to hear about the rest of your trip!


----------



## Wherem I Now

Followed your posts on Facebook and looking forward to the rest of the story here.  Can't wait for my virtual Dole Whip to arrive!


----------



## MEK

I may be on page 3, but one of the first things I read on FB this morning was your wonderful announcement.  So now I am not only excited for your trip report and but you future tax deduction.


----------



## declansdad

Wherem I Now said:


> Followed your posts on Facebook and looking forward to the rest of the story here.  Can't wait for my virtual Dole Whip to arrive!




I think you just lick the screen, that's what he told me to do.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

THAT family.    I can't wait to hear all about your adventure!!  A Hawaii trip is on my dream to-do list so I will be taking good notes.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> Totally cracking me up and you are not really even SPEAKING yet!
> 
> C'MON!!! I've been waiting 2 whole hours and I want to see HAWAII DUDE!!!!!!!!



2 hours?  Man, this is a tough crowd.  These updates can't just "happen", you know.  True art takes time.



catherines_mama said:


> Hi!! I'm in and hooked already!



 aboard!



KatMark said:


>







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Interesting
> That was my initial plan as well.
> You may want to start entertaining a potential Plan-B



Um...well, if I think of one, I'll let you know.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Youre the one that threw open the doors of the club without putting up a velvet rope or posting a skilled bouncer at the door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worse yet you even invited me in.



As they say, we'll let just about anyone in this place. 



Flossbolna said:


> I am away for two nights - and end up on page 3!!!!



 Magdalene!

I know the feeling!  It was a lot of work catching up on everyone's TR's after vacation.



Flossbolna said:


> At least you posted a nice picture of a small portion of crispy bacon!!



Try not to eat it all.  Leave some for everyone else.



Flossbolna said:


> I really liked your introduction! Can't wait to read more about your vacation. Judging from that Dole Whip pciture (btw I am a little bit disappointed in how you discriminate your European readers with that offer!!!) you seemed to have a fabulous time. At least you and the kids. Who knows what Julie looked like behind that camera. I hope she is well!



Actually, that picture came from last year's Disney World trip.  I've gotten much older and fatter since then.

There is no discrimination here.  I've read your TR's; you practically live in the US anyway. 

Just to prove I'm a nice guy, here's a virtual Dole Whip for everyone.  Except Kathy, who doesn't like them for some reason. Kathy, I tried to find a Spinach Whip for you but no luck so far.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

ffindis said:


> I'd love to hear about the rest of your trip!



 Thanks for reading along!



Wherem I Now said:


> Followed your posts on Facebook and looking forward to the rest of the story here.  Can't wait for my virtual Dole Whip to arrive!



 Mike!  Just print out the picture above and enjoy!



MEK said:


> I may be on page 3, but one of the first things I read on FB this morning was your wonderful announcement.  So now I am not only excited for your trip report and but you future tax deduction.



 Mary Ellen!  And thank you!  It's going to be interesting to see what the future holds!



declansdad said:


> I think you just lick the screen, that's what he told me to do.



Did it work?  I just wanted to see if you'd do it.



2xcited2sleep said:


> THAT family.    I can't wait to hear all about your adventure!!  A Hawaii trip is on my dream to-do list so I will be taking good notes.



 Christine!  Yes, we are THAT family.  

I hope one of the take-aways from our trip is that if we can go to Hawaii, so can you!  Yes, it's pricy and takes planning, but it's worth every effort to make it happen.  Don't let it remain a dream forever!


----------



## declansdad

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Did it work?  I just wanted to see if you'd do it.




Not much flavour and it was kind of dusty.


----------



## Poolrat

Wow.  Nice portion of crispy bacon.  Just the way I like it.   


Now what is everyone else having .....


----------



## podsnel

declansdad said:


> Not much flavour and it was kind of dusty.



You guys are crackin me up!!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

declansdad said:


> Not much flavour and it was kind of dusty.







Poolrat said:


> Wow.  Nice portion of crispy bacon.  Just the way I like it.
> 
> 
> Now what is everyone else having .....



You guys are going to totally blow the food budget.



podsnel said:


> You guys are crackin me up!!!



This is what happens when you get the DIS Dads hanging around.


----------



## Wherem I Now

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Mike! Just print out the picture above and enjoy!



Umm, thanks.

Now, does anyone here know anything about how to bandage a paper cut on your tongue?


----------



## afwdwfan

Wherem I Now said:
			
		

> Umm, thanks.
> 
> Now, does anyone here know anything about how to bandage a paper cut on your tongue?



Hmmmm... I wonder if it would work with one of those 3d printers?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Wherem I Now said:


> Umm, thanks.
> 
> Now, does anyone here know anything about how to bandage a paper cut on your tongue?



I hear duct tape fixes everything.


----------



## nodnol

Hi Mark,

I'm here ... so you can post the first update!


----------



## tinacaplan

Having followed your comments on other TRs for years, I've always wanted to read one of your TRs in its entirety.  So, here I am!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> As they say, we'll let just about anyone in this place.



Aparently




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just to prove I'm a nice guy, here's a virtual Dole Whip for everyone.  Except Kathy, who doesn't like them for some reason. Kathy, I tried to find a Spinach Whip for you but no luck so far.



 



Wherem I Now said:


> Now, does anyone here know anything about how to bandage a paper cut on your tongue?





Captain_Oblivious said:


> I hear duct tape fixes everything.



True but Ive got a better idea.
Just keep it immersed in alcohol for a bit and itll heal on its own.

Here, you can use some of mine 






this is what I bring into the parks to fortify my Dole Whips in the first place
Like Mark said Just lick the screen.



Oh yah dust it off first.


----------



## Millie12591

Such a great intro!! 

....and then Scotty happened. Poor guy. I can't imagine MY life without Scottisms being reported on FB every so often. I'm so glad Scotty came into this world, and I'm glad about the new news.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

nodnol said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I'm here ... so you can post the first update!



 Katharina!  I was waiting for you before I posted the first chapter.  Yeah...that's it. 



tinacaplan said:


> Having followed your comments on other TRs for years, I've always wanted to read one of your TRs in its entirety.  So, here I am!



 So glad to have you!  You must be a glutton for punishment if you want to read the whole thing!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> True but Ive got a better idea.
> Just keep it immersed in alcohol for a bit and itll heal on its own.
> 
> Here, you can use some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what I bring into the parks to fortify my Dole Whips in the first place
> Like Mark said Just lick the screen.
> 
> Oh yah dust it off first.





So if Captain Jack Sparrow asks why the rum is gone again, now we know where to send him.



Millie12591 said:


> Such a great intro!!
> 
> ....and then Scotty happened. Poor guy. I can't imagine MY life without Scottisms being reported on FB every so often. I'm so glad Scotty came into this world, and I'm glad about the new news.



 Camille!  Have no fear...I wrote down a few "Scottisms" from the trip to share with you.


----------



## KatMark

Captain_Oblivious said:


> .
> .
> 
> Just to prove I'm a nice guy, here's a virtual Dole Whip for everyone.  Except Kathy, who doesn't like them for some reason. Kathy, I tried to find a Spinach Whip for you but no luck so far.



I would gladly take a Grand Mariner Slush in the place of the Dole Whip.


----------



## scott2997

and then Scott subscribed to the TR!


----------



## declansdad

scott2997 said:


> and then Scott subscribed to the TR!


----------



## FreezinRafiki

You ever feel like you're that kid in high school that come running through the classroom door, dropping half your stuff along the way, go skidding up row of desks and crash into yours just as the bell rings?  Well, I'm certainly running late, but since I got here before the first real chapter, I'm still on time.  

Now, has anyone seen my TI-85 graphing calculator?  I have all my notes and formulas saved on it for today's test....


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

FreezinRafiki said:


> Now, has anyone seen my TI-85 graphing calculator?  I have all my notes and formulas saved on it for today's test....



There's a test today?!?   Nobody told me there was a test!  I sure hope it's true or false...


----------



## marvali

Congrats on the news!!!   You do realize there are easier ways to delay future trips long enough for your budget to recover from the just completed one, right???  

And as if I have room to talk, I just have to add.............


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

KatMark said:


> I would gladly take a Grand Mariner Slush in the place of the Dole Whip.



I was going to say this is a family board, but then Rob already brought in his rum.



scott2997 said:


> and then Scott subscribed to the TR!



 Scott!  No generalizations about people named Scott are intended in this TR.



FreezinRafiki said:


> You ever feel like you're that kid in high school that come running through the classroom door, dropping half your stuff along the way, go skidding up row of desks and crash into yours just as the bell rings?  Well, I'm certainly running late, but since I got here before the first real chapter, I'm still on time.
> 
> Now, has anyone seen my TI-85 graphing calculator?  I have all my notes and formulas saved on it for today's test....



 Barry!  Don't worry, I have that dream all the time.



Cinderella's Fella said:


> There's a test today?!?   Nobody told me there was a test!  I sure hope it's true or false...



What is the average air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?



marvali said:


> Congrats on the news!!!   You do realize there are easier ways to delay future trips long enough for your budget to recover from the just completed one, right???
> 
> And as if I have room to talk, I just have to add.............



Thanks Marv!  And if the goal was making the budget recover, this was definitely not the way to do it.

I'm trying to find the time to start the first chapter of the TR, but I've been getting slammed at work since I got back.  The state was hit with 6+ inches of rain in one day last Friday and people seem shocked that there was some flooding as a result.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I was going to say this is a family board, but then Rob already brought in his rum.



Theres always room for rum!






Captain_Oblivious said:


> What is the average air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?



What do you mean... an African or European swallow?


----------



## Goofy + 3

FreezinRafiki said:


> You ever feel like you're that kid in high school that come running through the classroom door, dropping half your stuff along the way, go skidding up row of desks and crash into yours just as the bell rings?  Well, I'm certainly running late, but since I got here before the first real chapter, I'm still on time.
> 
> Now, has anyone seen my TI-85 graphing calculator?  I have all my notes and formulas saved on it for today's test....



Yes.  And oh..  I just got here.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Theres always room for rum!
> 
> What do you mean... an African or European swallow?



I...I don't know that.  _*thrown into pit*_



Goofy + 3 said:


> Yes.  And oh..  I just got here.



 Chris!  Working on chapter 1 now...


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Julie sent me to Target to buy a pregnancy test.  I think she was punishing me.

It was 3 weeks before we left for Hawaii.  This was not part of the plan.  But there I was crouching in The Dreaded Aisle, the one where you get the knowing looks from passers-by while you try and determine if you need the Name-Brand Urinate-On-A Stick, the Target brand, the digital readout, the one that makes blue parallel lines, the one that makes a + sign

This is all located right next to the items you buy in order to keep from having to buy a pregnancy test later (take it from me: they're only 97% effective), which earns you even more knowing looks.  I hate this aisle.

Anyway, I grabbed the $5.98 Target brand (nothings too good for my baby).  In an effort to camouflage it at the register and avoid more knowing looks from the cashier, I grabbed some sunscreen for our trip and a toilet brush.  Im not even sure we needed a toilet brush.  I also got some baseball cards for the kids.  Then I decided I was being ridiculous and that I should just own it.  So I put it all back except for the pregnancy test and sunscreen.

The test says you should wait several minutes for a result, but we only had to wait about 4 seconds.






Just like that, we had a stowaway on our trip.  Needless to say, this threw our lives into chaos.  Julie had worked hard to get back into teaching and had spent the past year as a long-term substitute at my kids school.  They loved her and were on the cusp of offering her a permanent position.  We thought wed have a second income and would finally be able to turn a financial corner, and nowthis.  Back to square one.  There were a few tears, not necessarily joyful ones, as we mourned the loss of our plans for the future.  You've heard of the 5 Stages of Grief.  With unexpected pregnancies, it's more like the 10 Stages of Numbing Shock.  I can't name all of the stages, but here they are in emoticon form:




But eventually we understood the phrase Man plans, God laughs and began to embrace our little stowaway.  The only right attitude is a positive one, and this little guy/gal just means well have some more adventures.  And lots of Baby Cletus stories.

On top of all this, I had an interview for a promotion right before we left for Hawaii.  It was literally the last thing I did at work.  So after all that, you could say that we needed a vacation.

*Tuesday, June 18*

Note: I took along a series of guidebooks by Andrew Doughty called the Hawaii Revealed series.  They printed one for each island we visited: Oahu, Maui, Hawaii, and Kauai and were absolutely worth buying.  Not only are they well-written and entertaining, but they have excellent maps, which proved to be vital.  Many local restaurant reviews as well.  Highly recommended.

Note 2: Nobody likes that guy who comes back from foreign travel and starts using foreign words you don't understand just to prove how cultured he is.  So I'll try not to be That Guy, and give the English translation for Hawaiian words whenever I have it, like this: Aloha ("hello" or "goodbye"), Mahalo ("thank you"), and Humuhumunukunukuapua'a ("I fell on the keyboard").

We had driven down to my aunt and uncles house in the D.C. area the night before, as we were flying out on an early plane out of Washington Dulles International Airport.  How early?  Well, we had to get up at 4:00 a.m.

This wasnt as hard as youd think.  Next to Christmas Eve, we never sleep very well the night before a vacation anyway.  Theres just too much excitement.  Also I probably shouldnt have had all that coffee. 

In any case, my parents dropped us off (avoiding long, long-term parking fees) and we hauled our bags to the check-in desk.  Here, I must acknowledge my wife as the Packing Goddess.  We were spending approximately 2.5 weeks in Hawaii and somehow she managed to do it with 2 checked bags.  And they were both under the 50-lb. limit.  I dont know how she does it (I'm pretty sure it involves voodoo curses), but yeahshes good.

We had our first overpriced meal of the trip at the airport Dunkin Donuts.  As we waited at the gate, I noticed our seat assignments on the 2nd leg of the flight (San Francisco to Honolulu) were different from what I remembered on our reservations.  I had originally reserved 2 seats in one row and 3 seats directly behind, both with window seats on the left side of the plane so we could get glorious aerial pictures of Oahu as we made our final approach.  Our new seat assignments had us in the middle aisle of the plane.

I went up to the gate agent and asked about the seat assignments.  She apologized, but said there was nothing that could be donethere werent any available seats to re-assign.  She said it happens sometimes when they cancel other flights, or change the assigned plane, etc., etc.  I asked why the airline lets me choose my seat if they have no intention of letting me sit in it, but she just shrugged and apologized.  I didnt give her too hard of a time because it wasnt her fault.  But it was still annoying, and I was frustrated that I wouldnt get my glorious pictures of Oahu.

The disappointment didnt last long.  We were headed to Hawaii!






Our chariot awaited.






There isnt much to report from the flight to San Francisco.  I mean, I guess I could describe the vomit bag for you if youd like, but that's about it.  I sat with Scotty while Julie took the two older kids.  This particular flight charged us for movies and I'm too cheap for that, so we just read our books.  

At one point, the kid behind Scotty started kicking his seat.  So Scotty started heaving himself backwards into his seat in retaliation.  Made me kinda proud, actually.

When we got over California, I thought I might have spotted Yosemite National Park.  It looked like there were two peaks overlooking a valley like El Capitan and Half-Dome.  But looking at the pictures now, I'm not so sure.  So, here are two possibly random peaks in the Sierra Nevada!











And I also thought I might have seen the abandoned air base that the Mythbusters use near the San Francisco Bay.






After 5 excruciating hours wedged into a coach airline seat...we were halfway there.

We landed in San Francisco and had a very tight layover: 40 minutes.  Naturally, the plane sat on the runway after landing for a while.  Then we finally pulled into the gate...and sat again.  Nobody opened the doors.  Then, an announcement: "Folks, we're about 6 inches short of the gate and they'd like us to pull forward.  Please stay seated with your seat belts on..."

They finally started letting us off and by the time we got off the plane, we had 20 minutes to spare.  We got off at Gate 75, and our next plane was at Gate 62...naturally, all the way down a different wing of the airport.

I'm not proud of this, but I made a pregnant woman sprint.  So she made me carry her bag.  Seemed like a fair trade.

We were the last people on the plane, but we made it.  We settled into our middle-aisle seats for yet another 5 hour flight.

This one had free movies.  But nothing good except for Monsters, Inc.  Our kids watched that and then became fascinated by the map showing the plane's position, airspeed, distance to Hawaii, altitude, etc.  Ok, fine: I was kind of enthralled by it too.






And considering the lady in front of me racked her seat so far back I could have given her a dental exam, I pretty much had no choice but to be enthralled by the screen.

I got regular updates from the boys about how close we were to Hawaii.  After another 5 hours or so, we finally flew into Honolulu.  I'm sure the view was glorious from the window seats.






Travel tip: If you're a Costco member, use Costco for your car rental.  When I originally booked a car, it was through Avis, and they wanted $140 for 4 days/3 nights.  As our travel dates got closer, the companies kept dropping their rates and Costco's deals kept getting better and better.  I wound up with a car on Oahu through Enterprise for $72.  Using the same strategy on all of the islands, I saved about $500 total for the trip.

We got a Chevy Impala (yes, our bags fit in the trunk) and piled in.  Amazingly, our bags had made the flight in San Francisco, which was a minor miracle.  We then discovered the First Rule of Driving in Honolulu:

*Rule #1:* You can't get there from here.

There was not a single sign directing us to the airport exit.  There were plenty of signs for places like "Auolele St.", which was as helpful as posting signs in Klingon.  The interstate highway, H-1, was above us.  We just couldn't find a way up there.

Side note: why are there interstate highways in Hawaii?  Because, as the guidebook says, otherwise they'd have to pay for it.

We circled the airport roads for a bit (possibly driving on a runway as well) before finally finding a ramp to the highway.  We were finally on our way!  Where do you think this family of Disney nuts wanted to go first?

A bonus point for you if you guessed: the donut truck.  Hey, we were hungry.

We'd wanted to eat one of the famous malasadas (Portuguese donuts) from Leonard's Bakery in Honolulu.  But we didn't want to drive into Waikiki Beach.  Fortunately, they had a truck located on the way to Aulani in the parking lot of a shopping mall.

Yes, we got lost.  I had looked up the location a couple of months before but hadn't had time to refresh my memory before we left.  But as I drove, I was confident I'd find it even without asking for directions for the following reasons:

1. I'm a guy.

After 15 minutes of aimless wandering, we'd given up and gotten back on the highway, only for Julie to spot the donut truck--

...as we sped past the exit.  No problem, we'd get off at the next exit--

...only to find that it wasn't as easy to get back on H-1 in the opposite direction.  5 more minutes of wandering and illegal turns got us back on track.  With all the effort we expended, these had better be the Greatest Donuts Ever.  By the way, the correct exit is Exit 7, in case you're taking notes.











We finally got to the truck.  Malasadas are puffier than normal donuts and are best served hot, since they don't re-heat well and get chewy and doughy later.  But man, they're good when they're fresh.  We got cinnamon, sugar, and chocolate-filled.  After 10 hours of flying, they didn't last long.






So, our first food experiment was a success.  It was finally time for these Disney nuts to head to...

Costco.  You didn't expect us to pay for Ama-Ama, did you?  We're the pigs-in-a-blanket family, remember?

At this point, it was getting close to 3:30 p.m. local time.  We'd been up for 17.5 straight hours and we were getting grumpy, tired and snippy with each other.  Grocery shopping with the family is annoying on the best of days, and we were not at our best.  But we got our shopping done, and piled back into the car.  We may or may not have needed to pack the food on the kids' laps.

We were on our way.  We rounded the turn at Kapolei and headed up the west coast.  We climbed the hill as the resorts of Ko Olina began to come into view.  And then, like a shining beacon on a hill, we finally laid our eyes for the first time on...

*Coming Up Next: *Aulani.  Duh.


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Here, I must acknowledge my wife as the Packing Goddess.  We were spending approximately 2.5 weeks in Hawaii and somehow she managed to do it with 2 checked bags.  And they were both under the 50-lb. limit.  I dont know how she does it (I'm pretty sure it involves voodoo curses), but yeahshes good.




You told me you wanted two bags so I made it happen.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We had our first overpriced meal of the trip at the airport Dunkin Donuts.




Slightly offset by teacher appreciation week gift cards.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> And I also thought I might have seen the abandoned air base that the Mythbusters use near the San Francisco Bay.




Which would be really cool if that's what it was.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm not proud of this, but I made a pregnant woman sprint.  So she made me carry her bag.  Seemed like a fair trade.




Mark had my carry-on (thankfully) but I was also stuck holding Scotty's hand.  Let me rephrase....I was DRAGGING Scotty by the hand through the airport to our gate.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> We got a Chevy Impala (yes, our bags fit in the trunk) and piled in.




Surprisingly roomy!





Captain_Oblivious said:


> We may or may not have needed to pack the food on the kids' laps.




We did not.  Remember....you're married to the Packing Goddess.  It all fit in the trunk.  Room to spare.  Give me a challenge.  (Oh wait.....that's repacking the bags on the way home....)


----------



## Poolrat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> What is the average air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?





GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> What do you mean... an African or European swallow?





Captain_Oblivious said:


> I...I don't know that.  _*thrown into pit*_



    What is your favorite color????? 

Now for the update.


----------



## declansdad

Nice bit of reading  before heading to bed.


----------



## KatMark

Hmmm...I don't think I ever sent my husband to the store for my pregnancy test. Never thought of that fun idea. So, did you tell the kids before you went to Hawaii? What was their reaction?

Too bad about the seats on the plane...I hate when that happens (and it's happened to us once or twice).

The reason I don't go to Hawaii again (we went for our honeymoon) is that long flight...I hate flying and 10 hours on a plane is more than I can handle.

Those donuts look yummy...I am drooling here.

Julie is SUPERMOM and SUPERWIFE...never doubt her abilities.


----------



## Poolrat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie sent me to Target to buy a pregnancy test.  I think she was punishing me.



Right on for Julie sending you....   



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



Glad to see you processed it all. Congrats again.  May not be the way you thought but all that shock will give way to joy and the world will be right again.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> On top of all this, I had an interview for a promotion right before we left for Hawaii.  It was literally the last thing I did at work.  So after all that, you could say that we needed a vacation.



Hope that went well. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Note:
> Note 2:



Good notes - I will remember them.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Here, I must acknowledge my wife as the Packing Goddess.



She is good.    






Captain_Oblivious said:


> They finally started letting us off and by the time we got off the plane, we had 20 minutes to spare.  We got off at Gate 75, and our next plane was at Gate 62...naturally, all the way down a different wing of the airport.




Of course.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And considering the lady in front of me racked her seat so far back I could have given her a dental exam, I pretty much had no choice but to be enthralled by the screen.




At least she was not behind you?????   That would have been a different exam.    



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Rule #1:* You can't get there from here.


   Ahhh the first tour.... of the airport.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We'd wanted to eat one of the famous malasadas (Portuguese donuts) from Leonard's Bakery in Honolulu.  But we didn't want to drive into Waikiki Beach.  Fortunately, they had a truck located on the way to Aulani in the parking lot of a shopping mall.
> 
> Yes, we got lost.  I had looked up the location a couple of months before but hadn't had time to refresh my memory before we left.  But as I drove, I was confident I'd find it even without asking for directions for the following reasons:
> 
> 1. I'm a guy.
> 
> After 15 minutes of aimless wandering, we'd given up and gotten back on the highway, only for Julie to spot the donut truck--
> 
> ...as we sped past the exit.  No problem, we'd get off at the next exit--
> 
> ...only to find that it wasn't as easy to get back on H-1 in the opposite direction.  5 more minutes of wandering and illegal turns got us back on track.  With all the effort we expended, these had better be the Greatest Donuts Ever.  By the way, the correct exit is Exit 7, in case you're taking notes.



Location noted.  Lucky 7.  Even in Hawaii roads still a maze. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So, our first food experiment was a success.  It was finally time for these Disney nuts to head to...
> 
> Costco.  You didn't expect us to pay for Ama-Ama, did you?  We're the pigs-in-a-blanket family, remember?



Donuts ---check- Costco  or Safeway( from Cynthia)  for food. check.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> At this point, it was getting close to 3:30 p.m. local time.  We'd been up for 17.5 straight hours and we were getting grumpy, tired and snippy with each other.



But you are in Hawaii so you survived.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> You told me you wanted two bags so I made it happen.



You are Magic!!!  





Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Slightly offset by teacher appreciation week gift cards.



One of the perks of being a teacher. 






Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Mark had my carry-on (thankfully) but I was also stuck holding Scotty's hand.  Let me rephrase....I was DRAGGING Scotty by the hand through the airport to our gate.



Of course you were.  At least he was not running ahead when he did  not know where he was going.   Oh wait that was me that happened to.


----------



## rentayenta

Great update and congrats on the new cash vacuum. 

When DH found out I was pregnant with our third, he sat in shock in front of the TV watching ESPN for 2 days.


----------



## MissLiz

Great update and congrats!!!

When we were trying for #2, I hated going in that dreaded aisle.  I always felt like I was a bad kid and I was "in trouble".  


I see someone has been watching his Octonauts, right?  That's the only way I know how to pronounce humuhumunukunukuapua'a...or for short, Hank.

I'd be a little annoyed about not getting the window seats that I had booked.  There's a huge difference between the stinky middle aisle and the window, especially on that long of a flight.

I can't wait to hear about Aulani!  (By the way, we love Costco Travel!  Cheapest rental cars we've found anywhere)


----------



## Wherem I Now

Just what I have come to expect and love about a Captain Oblivious trip report.  Action, adventure, entertainment, bad jokes, puns, plot twists.  Of course, plot twists usually happen well into the story, but you got it out of the way first thing!  Nice job!  

Im also glad to see that the story moderator is on board with this one as well to make sure that you get it right (and to make sure that the embarrassing stories arent left out).  Hi Mrs. Knowitall! 

2.5 weeks with only two checked bags??  Always good to have a packing goddess along for the trip!  Aren't wives great? 

Off to a great start.  Cant wait to hear more about Aulani!


----------



## Goofy + 3

Good to see Mark's trip report living up to his usual standards.

(Pretty daggone funny).


----------



## yolie912

Loved the update! Omg... A dental exam.. I loved it! Lol


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Upon further review via Google Earth, the airfield I saw from the plane is NOT the abandoned Alameda air base used by the Mythbusters.  Instead, it is Moffet Federal Airfield.  Looks like we flew into SFO from the south.

This airfield does house the NASA Ames Research Center and their wind tunnels, which coincidentally have also been featured on Mythbusters.


----------



## marvali

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie sent me to Target to buy a pregnancy test.  I think she was punishing me.


 Nah........she was just giving you the opportunity to continue contributing fully in this process........ 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was 3 weeks before we left for Hawaii.  This was not part of the plan.  But there I was crouching in The Dreaded Aisle,


 Nah again.......the dreaded aisle is the one you WON'T have a reason to visit for at least the next few months........ 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> In an effort to camouflage it at the register and avoid more knowing looks from the cashier, I grabbed some sunscreen for our trip and a toilet brush.  Im not even sure we needed a toilet brush.  I also got some baseball cards for the kids.


 Okay, I see the lie here.......those baseball cards were really meant for you!!! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Then I decided I was being ridiculous and that I should just own it.


 You?  Being ridiculous?? A new "spot the obvious" contest maybe??? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> With unexpected pregnancies, it's more like the 10 Stages of Numbing Shock.  I can't name all of the stages, but here they are in emoticon form:


    
(That's the Four Stages of "Glad it's You and not Me".......in emoticon form)



Captain_Oblivious said:


> On top of all this, I had an interview for a promotion right before we left for Hawaii.  It was literally the last thing I did at work.  So after all that, you could say that we needed a vacation.


 Hope the interview went well!!!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Note 2: Nobody likes that guy who comes back from foreign travel and starts using foreign words you don't understand just to prove how cultured he is.  So I'll try not to be That Guy, and give the English translation for Hawaiian words whenever I have it, like this: Aloha ("hello" or "goodbye"), Mahalo ("thank you"), and Humuhumunukunukuapua'a ("I fell on the keyboard").


 

Uh, does that make this a "sticky note?" 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Here, I must acknowledge my wife as the Packing Goddess.  We were spending approximately 2.5 weeks in Hawaii and somehow she managed to do it with 2 checked bags.  And they were both under the 50-lb. limit.  I dont know how she does it (I'm pretty sure it involves voodoo curses), but yeahshes good.


 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The disappointment didnt last long.  We were headed to Hawaii!


 Glad you found the silver lining in there somewhere...........



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They finally started letting us off and by the time we got off the plane, we had 20 minutes to spare.  We got off at Gate 75, and our next plane was at Gate 62...naturally, all the way down a different wing of the airport.


 This happens way too often to just be a random occurrence............has to be meticulous planning! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Travel tip: If you're a Costco member, use Costco for your car rental.  When I originally booked a car, it was through Avis, and they wanted $140 for 4 days/3 nights.  As our travel dates got closer, the companies kept dropping their rates and Costco's deals kept getting better and better.  I wound up with a car on Oahu through Enterprise for $72.  Using the same strategy on all of the islands, I saved about $500 total for the trip.


 Well dang, you could have taken me along.......... I would have carried Julie's bag! .............and yours too!!! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We finally got to the truck.  Malasadas are puffier than normal donuts and are best served hot, since they don't re-heat well and get chewy and doughy later.  But man, they're good when they're fresh.  We got cinnamon, sugar, and chocolate-filled.  After 10 hours of flying, they didn't last long.


 Yum!!! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Upon further review via Google Earth, the airfield I saw from the plane is NOT the abandoned Alameda air base used by the Mythbusters.  Instead, it is Moffet Federal Airfield.  Looks like we flew into SFO from the south.
> 
> This airfield does house the NASA Ames Research Center and their wind tunnels, which coincidentally have also been featured on Mythbusters.


 So you're saying your Truth Check Diva has fallen down on her job already???


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

KatMark said:


> Hmmm...I don't think I ever sent my husband to the store for my pregnancy test. Never thought of that fun idea. So, did you tell the kids before you went to Hawaii? What was their reaction?



We told them in Hawaii...not before.  I'm sure Mark will share how that all went down.

And sending him to the store was out of necessity.  Working at the same school as the kids, I'm with them going and coming.  And I couldn't "sneak out".  And I didn't want to answer the questions that come from three kids who can read.  So Mark was nominated.






KatMark said:


> Julie is SUPERMOM and SUPERWIFE...never doubt her abilities.




awe.....  






marvali said:


> (That's the Four Stages of "Glad it's You and not Me".......in emoticon form)





Funny how a lot of our friends have had that exact same response.


----------



## Flossbolna

You made it to Hawaii!!! Very happy about that. And I love the faces full of excitement in that airport pictures!

I had my suspicions about the medical condition that prevents mountain climbing and now since it is official: congratulations!! I am sure you will get another wonderful addition to the family. But maybe you ought to not plan any more trips to Hawaii - there must be something about this place...

Those Hawaiian donuts look delicious. They remind me a lot of what our German donuts look like. But we eat ours cold. Then maybe every country has a version of fried dough just because it is so delicious...


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie sent me to Target to buy a pregnancy test.  I think she was punishing me.
> 
> It was 3 weeks before we left for Hawaii.  This was not part of the plan.  But there I was crouching in The Dreaded Aisle, the one where you get the knowing looks from passers-by while you try and determine if you need the Name-Brand Urinate-On-A Stick, the Target brand, the digital readout, the one that makes blue parallel lines, the one that makes a + sign
> 
> This is all located right next to the items you buy in order to keep from having to buy a pregnancy test later (take it from me: they're only 97% effective), which earns you even more knowing looks.  I hate this aisle.



or 0% if you are me.  But hey, it can make for the fastest first trimester ever if you believe the false negative!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You've heard of the 5 Stages of Grief.  With unexpected pregnancies, it's more like the 10 Stages of Numbing Shock.  I can't name all of the stages, but here they are in emoticon form:


I remember those emotions well



Captain_Oblivious said:


> On top of all this, I had an interview for a promotion right before we left for Hawaii.  It was literally the last thing I did at work.


 
And...???????



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Travel tip: If you're a Costco member, use Costco for your car rental.  When I originally booked a car, it was through Avis, and they wanted $140 for 4 days/3 nights.  As our travel dates got closer, the companies kept dropping their rates and Costco's deals kept getting better and better.  I wound up with a car on Oahu through Enterprise for $72.  Using the same strategy on all of the islands, I saved about $500 total for the trip.



Ditto and keep checking, rebooking, etc!  We ended up with Avis, not that low but twice and many days and a holiday weekend so still, pretty good!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We then discovered the First Rule of Driving in Honolulu:
> 
> *Rule #1:* You can't get there from here.
> 
> There was not a single sign directing us to the airport exit.  There were plenty of signs for places like "Auolele St.", which was as helpful as posting signs in Klingon.  The interstate highway, H-1, was above us.  We just couldn't find a way up there.
> 
> Side note: why are there interstate highways in Hawaii?  Because, as the guidebook says, otherwise they'd have to pay for it.



Side note:  WHY do the rental places not give you one nice easy to read map that includes that info anymore?  I do not want a BOOK of 8 maps I have to piece together that are hard to read and full of ads!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We circled the airport roads for a bit (possibly driving on a runway as well) before finally finding a ramp to the highway.  We were finally on our way!  Where do you think this family of Disney nuts wanted to go first?
> 
> A bonus point for you if you guessed: the donut truck.  Hey, we were hungry.
> 
> We'd wanted to eat one of the famous malasadas (Portuguese donuts) from Leonard's Bakery in Honolulu.



Oh my word, that's pretty funny.  More power to you guys.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So, our first food experiment was a success.  It was finally time for these Disney nuts to head to...
> 
> Costco.  You didn't expect us to pay for Ama-Ama, did you?  We're the pigs-in-a-blanket family, remember?
> 
> At this point, it was getting close to 3:30 p.m. local time.  We'd been up for 17.5 straight hours and we were getting grumpy, tired and snippy with each other.  Grocery shopping with the family is annoying on the best of days, and we were not at our best.  But we got our shopping done, and piled back into the car.  We may or may not have needed to pack the food on the kids' laps.



Costco with kids is potentially worse than the regular grocery store too.  Brave brave souls.  Must have needed pizza.


----------



## Ruthie5671

I've laughed more in the past 30 minutes of reading your trip report than I have all day.    You're and excellent story teller.  Congratulations to your family on the latest addition.

By the way, I'm another one who doesn't care for the Dole Whip (I cannot stand pineapple).  So, can I trade mine in for a virtual gift from Hawaii?  Maybe some virtual beach scenes?  I'm sure they'll be coming eventually.


----------



## jmwest

OK, I'm along for the ride. Who can resist a free dole whip?


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I...I don't know that.  _*thrown into pit*_


*+1* 






Poolrat said:


> What is your favorite color?????


Blue. No, yel Aaaaauuuuh!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> *
> Chapter 1: When are reservations not really reservations? *



Generally when their made for any type of air travel.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie sent me to Target to buy a pregnancy test. I think she was punishing me.



Sounds like the first line of a novel, now dont it? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was 3 weeks before we left for Hawaii. This was not part of the plan.



Somehow I suspected that 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anyway, I grabbed the $5.98 Target brand (nothings too good for my baby).



Goes without sayin 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> In an effort to camouflage it at the register and avoid more knowing looks from the cashier, I grabbed some sunscreen for our trip and a toilet brush. Im not even sure we needed a toilet brush. I also got some baseball cards for the kids. Then I decided I was being ridiculous and that I should just own it. So I put it all back except for the pregnancy test and sunscreen.



Well if youre gonna own it (good decision by the way) then out of that list of items its the test and the toilet brush that you shoulda slapped down in front of the register. If you dont care what the cashier thinks (and you shouldnt), then why not take the opportunity to give em something to really puzzle over.  




Captain_Oblivious said:


> You've heard of the 5 Stages of Grief. With unexpected pregnancies, it's more like the 10 Stages of Numbing Shock. I can't name all of the stages, but here they are in emoticon form:



Fixed it for ya  It looks exactly like someone had a fit and then ran screaming out of the house and down to the local pub to get blitzed.  But it needed the last bit where you then staggered back out into the street and collapsed in the gutter.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> we understood the phrase Man plans, God laughs



Pretty sure most of us know that one rather well 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> On top of all this, I had an interview for a promotion right before we left for Hawaii. It was literally the last thing I did at work. So after all that, you could say that we needed a vacation.




Cool!  Howd that go?
Hopefully better than the last couple of time Ive attempted such




Captain_Oblivious said:


> So I'll try not to be That Guy, and give the English translation for Hawaiian words whenever I have it,



But we have such low expectations 
why worry about such?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> like this: Aloha ("hello" or "goodbye"), Mahalo ("thank you"), and Humuhumunukunukuapua'a ("I fell on the keyboard").



Yah I get it now, but since you were there and spoke to the locals did you ask just what prompted them to name the state fish: I fell on the keyboard".  I bet theres a story behind the choice. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Here, I must acknowledge my wife as the Packing Goddess. We were spending approximately 2.5 weeks in Hawaii and somehow she managed to do it with 2 checked bags. And they were both under the 50-lb. limit. I dont know how she does it (I'm pretty sure it involves voodoo curses), but yeahshes good.











Captain_Oblivious said:


> As we waited at the gate, I noticed our seat assignments on the 2nd leg of the flight (San Francisco to Honolulu) were different from what I remembered on our reservations.



See my first comment 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> And I also thought I might have seen the abandoned air base that the Mythbusters use near the San Francisco Bay.



Even if its not its a good story.  
Besides, if it is a myth, someone will bust it.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> "Folks, we're about 6 inches short of the gate and they'd like us to pull forward. Please stay seated with your seat belts on..."



Flying use to be an adventure.
Now it ranks below even commercial bus lines when it comes to purposely punishing your clientele.  Busses may actually be better now.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm not proud of this, but I made a pregnant woman sprint.



No United Airlines made a pregnant woman sprint.

Just this once its not your fault 
(But youll fix that somewhere else along the way).




Captain_Oblivious said:


> And considering the lady in front of me racked her seat so far back I could have given her a dental exam,



An opportunity missed





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Travel tip: If you're a Costco member, use Costco for your car rental.



That one Ill file away




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Rule #1: You can't get there from here.



Sounds like many places Ive frequented




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Side note: why are there interstate highways in Hawaii? Because, as the guidebook says, otherwise they'd have to pay for it.



No fools they, but then again
I-4 isnt exactly an interstate either (nor I-16 for that matter)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Where do you think this family of Disney nuts wanted to go first?
> 
> A bonus point for you if you guessed: the donut truck. Hey, we were hungry.



Missed it by that much  I figured itd be a taco truck.
One selling Humuhumunukunukuapua'a Tacos specifically




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We'd wanted to eat one of the famous malasadas (Portuguese donuts) from  We'd wanted to eat one of the famous malasadas (Portuguese donuts) from Leonard's Bakery








Better choice anyway.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yes, we got lost. I had looked up the location a couple of months before but hadn't had time to refresh my memory before we left. But as I drove, I was confident I'd find it even without asking for directions for the following reasons:












Captain_Oblivious said:


> After 15 minutes of aimless wandering, we'd given up and gotten back on the highway, only for Julie to spot the donut truck--











Captain_Oblivious said:


> We finally got to the truck. Malasadas are puffier than normal donuts and are best served hot, since they don't re-heat well and get chewy and doughy later.



Much like Beignets (but Ill get to that story later on in a different TR)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> So, our first food experiment was a success.



And just screamed: tropical paradise




Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was finally time for these Disney nuts to head to...
> 
> Costco.



Gotta have them cheese balls





Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:* Aulani. Duh.


----------



## MEK

Very funny update!  You had me laughing out loud multiple times.

Congratulations again to you, Julie, and the family.

Now, I have to ask a serious favor - Can Julie come pack for me the next time I travel because I have NO clue how she got 5 people's clothes in two suitcases for under 50lbs.   She is my hero!!!!!

I have to admit the hight light of my flight to New Zealand was watching that map.  

Costco after being up for 17 hours - oh boy!  

Can't wait to see Aulani!


----------



## MEK

I almost forgot - woo hoo  for a conveniently located donut shop!

And please tell me you killed that interview before you left!  I hope this one's in the bag!


----------



## nodnol

Congratulations! So does this mean you will have to start all over with visiting all states or will the latest addition have to wait untill adulthood and visit those him/herself?

Be glad you had the stop over, a little run was maybe quite good for most of you after sitting for several hours. I would give a lot if I could get out of the plane, breath slightly fresher airport air and stretch my legs in the middle of a flight to the US. But no one thought of that when putting the Atlatnic there...


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> You told me you wanted two bags so I made it happen.



I was right, though, wasn't I?  About the voodoo thing.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Slightly offset by teacher appreciation week gift cards.



I guess we won't be getting any more of those, either.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Which would be really cool if that's what it was.



I found out it wasn't, but it was still part of the show.  So that makes it cool again.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Mark had my carry-on (thankfully) but I was also stuck holding Scotty's hand.  Let me rephrase....I was DRAGGING Scotty by the hand through the airport to our gate.



That was easier than trying to get him to follow directions.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Surprisingly roomy!



Will we see you in a Chevy Impala commercial sometime?



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> We did not.  Remember....you're married to the Packing Goddess.  It all fit in the trunk.  Room to spare.  Give me a challenge.  (Oh wait.....that's repacking the bags on the way home....)







Poolrat said:


> What is your favorite color?????
> 
> Now for the update.



*+1*



declansdad said:


> Nice bit of reading  before heading to bed.



Thanks!  Hope you're enjoying your trip.



KatMark said:


> Hmmm...I don't think I ever sent my husband to the store for my pregnancy test. Never thought of that fun idea. So, did you tell the kids before you went to Hawaii? What was their reaction?



You haven't lived until you've spent time in that aisle.  We didn't tell the kids until we were in Hawaii.  So stay tuned...



KatMark said:


> Too bad about the seats on the plane...I hate when that happens (and it's happened to us once or twice).



It serverd to reinforce the notion that the airlines just don't care.



KatMark said:


> The reason I don't go to Hawaii again (we went for our honeymoon) is that long flight...I hate flying and 10 hours on a plane is more than I can handle.



It is a long one, but the destination is definitely worth the effort.



KatMark said:


> Those donuts look yummy...I am drooling here.



They were great.  We were too cheap to buy meals on the plane so we'd packed PB&J and some snacks.  So these hit the spot.



KatMark said:


> Julie is SUPERMOM and SUPERWIFE...never doubt her abilities.



Agreed.


----------



## afwdwfan

I'll be back to harass/comment when I get home, but I just want to say that I was laughing out loud reading about the Target part.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Poolrat said:


> Right on for Julie sending you....



To be fair, she didn't want to spill the beans to the kids or answer awkward questions at that point.   



Poolrat said:


> Glad to see you processed it all. Congrats again.  May not be the way you thought but all that shock will give way to joy and the world will be right again.



Thanks!  The only thing we can do is accept it and be excited for little Cletus to arrive.  As I told Julie, it's not like we're dealing with something we haven't dealt with before.  



Poolrat said:


> Hope that went well.



As far as my job interview went, let's call this one a cliffhanger.  We'll come back to it later in the TR.



Poolrat said:


> Good notes - I will remember them.



Of course, everything will have changed by then.



Poolrat said:


> She is good.







Poolrat said:


> At least she was not behind you?????   That would have been a different exam.







Poolrat said:


> Location noted.  Lucky 7.  Even in Hawaii roads still a maze.



Until they move the trailer, anyway. 



Poolrat said:


> Donuts ---check- Costco  or Safeway( from Cynthia)  for food. check.



Our Costco membership paid for itself many times over with this trip.  They have the cheapest gas on all of the islands.



Poolrat said:


> But you are in Hawaii so you survived.



Exactly.



Poolrat said:


> You are Magic!!!



I guess I'll keep her around.

A couple of our packing secrets: first, we did have 5 carry-on bags to use.  And second, we could do laundry halfway through the trip at my aunt's house.




Poolrat said:


> One of the perks of being a teacher.



I like mooching off of those gift cards.



Poolrat said:


> Of course you were.  At least he was not running ahead when he did  not know where he was going.   Oh wait that was me that happened to.



 Does anyone have a good airline story?



rentayenta said:


> Great update and congrats on the new cash vacuum.
> 
> When DH found out I was pregnant with our third, he sat in shock in front of the TV watching ESPN for 2 days.



 What else can you do?  Anyway, thanks.  



MissLiz said:


> Great update and congrats!!!



Thank you!



MissLiz said:


> When we were trying for #2, I hated going in that dreaded aisle.  I always felt like I was a bad kid and I was "in trouble".



It's the "get in and out as quick as possible" aisle.



MissLiz said:


> I see someone has been watching his Octonauts, right?  That's the only way I know how to pronounce humuhumunukunukuapua'a...or for short, Hank.



I've actually never seen Octonauts.  But it's impressive that you have that word down.  It's actually not too hard once you break it down.  It just looks intimidating.



MissLiz said:


> I'd be a little annoyed about not getting the window seats that I had booked.  There's a huge difference between the stinky middle aisle and the window, especially on that long of a flight.



Absolutely.  I know most of the flight is 5 hours of blue ocean, but it's a cool sight when the island finally slide into view.



MissLiz said:


> I can't wait to hear about Aulani!  (By the way, we love Costco Travel!  Cheapest rental cars we've found anywhere)



I was amazed at how cheap the deals got.  After that, it was just a matter of refusing all of the up-sells at the desk.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Wherem I Now said:


> Just what I have come to expect and love about a Captain Oblivious trip report.  Action, adventure, entertainment, bad jokes, puns, plot twists.  Of course, plot twists usually happen well into the story, but you got it out of the way first thing!  Nice job!



Thanks Mike!

Wait, did you say BAD jokes?  Come on, this is comedy gold!



Wherem I Now said:


> Im also glad to see that the story moderator is on board with this one as well to make sure that you get it right (and to make sure that the embarrassing stories arent left out).  Hi Mrs. Knowitall!





Um, I mean, hi honey! 



Wherem I Now said:


> 2.5 weeks with only two checked bags??  Always good to have a packing goddess along for the trip!  Aren't wives great?



 Being able to do laundry was a life-saver on bag fees.



Wherem I Now said:


> Off to a great start.  Cant wait to hear more about Aulani!



I can't wait to get back to Aulani!



Goofy + 3 said:


> Good to see Mark's trip report living up to his usual standards.
> 
> (Pretty daggone funny).



Thanks Chris!  See, Mike, they are funny.



yolie912 said:


> Loved the update! Omg... A dental exam.. I loved it! Lol



Thanks and 



marvali said:


> Nah........she was just giving you the opportunity to continue contributing fully in this process........



Um...yeah, that must be it.



marvali said:


> Nah again.......the dreaded aisle is the one you WON'T have a reason to visit for at least the next few months........







marvali said:


> Okay, I see the lie here.......those baseball cards were really meant for you!!!



No, my collecting days are done.  I get to live vicariously through the boys now.



marvali said:


> You?  Being ridiculous?? A new "spot the obvious" contest maybe???







marvali said:


> (That's the Four Stages of "Glad it's You and not Me".......in emoticon form)



  Nicely done.



marvali said:


> Hope the interview went well!!!



Stay tuned...



marvali said:


> Uh, does that make this a "sticky note?"



I'm not sure I should touch that one.



marvali said:


> Glad you found the silver lining in there somewhere...........



Hard to complain when you're heading to Hawaii.



marvali said:


> This happens way too often to just be a random occurrence............has to be meticulous planning!



Like I said, does anyone have a good airline story? 



marvali said:


> Well dang, you could have taken me along.......... I would have carried Julie's bag! .............and yours too!!!



I think that Chevy Impala may have had its work cut out for it. 



marvali said:


> So you're saying your Truth Check Diva has fallen down on her job already???


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> We told them in Hawaii...not before.  I'm sure Mark will share how that all went down.
> 
> And sending him to the store was out of necessity.  Working at the same school as the kids, I'm with them going and coming.  And I couldn't "sneak out".  And I didn't want to answer the questions that come from three kids who can read.  So Mark was nominated.



So that's the story. 



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Funny how a lot of our friends have had that exact same response.



Either that, or they say something like, "Holy @#$%!" and we say, "Yeah, that's what we said too!" 



Flossbolna said:


> You made it to Hawaii!!! Very happy about that. And I love the faces full of excitement in that airport pictures!



I don't think we looked that excited when we left Hawaii.



Flossbolna said:


> I had my suspicions about the medical condition that prevents mountain climbing and now since it is official: congratulations!! I am sure you will get another wonderful addition to the family. But maybe you ought to not plan any more trips to Hawaii - there must be something about this place...



Thank you!  Now we're just hoping for everyone to be healthy.  And for a low-maintenance baby!

After experiencing Aulani, we'll take the risk to go back. 



Flossbolna said:


> Those Hawaiian donuts look delicious. They remind me a lot of what our German donuts look like. But we eat ours cold. Then maybe every country has a version of fried dough just because it is so delicious...



You might be right!  I can't think of anyone who doesn't like fried dough.



eandesmom said:


> or 0% if you are me.  But hey, it can make for the fastest first trimester ever if you believe the false negative!



Now this sounds like a story! 



eandesmom said:


> I remember those emotions well



I think we still experience them occasionally.



eandesmom said:


> And...???????



Stay tuned!



eandesmom said:


> Ditto and keep checking, rebooking, etc!  We ended up with Avis, not that low but twice and many days and a holiday weekend so still, pretty good!



It's nice to find a strategy that works!



eandesmom said:


> Side note:  WHY do the rental places not give you one nice easy to read map that includes that info anymore?  I do not want a BOOK of 8 maps I have to piece together that are hard to read and full of ads!





You are so right.  Although to be honest, we found ourselves using the guidebook maps we had brought with us and ended up needing to flip pages for that as well.



eandesmom said:


> Oh my word, that's pretty funny.  More power to you guys.



Mmmm...donuts...



eandesmom said:


> Costco with kids is potentially worse than the regular grocery store too.  Brave brave souls.  Must have needed pizza.



Exactly.  And milk that wasn't $7/gallon. 



Ruthie5671 said:


> I've laughed more in the past 30 minutes of reading your trip report than I have all day.    You're and excellent story teller.  Congratulations to your family on the latest addition.
> 
> By the way, I'm another one who doesn't care for the Dole Whip (I cannot stand pineapple).  So, can I trade mine in for a virtual gift from Hawaii?  Maybe some virtual beach scenes?  I'm sure they'll be coming eventually.



 I'm glad you're enjoying it!

You will definitely be receiving virtual beach scenes shortly!  But seriously?  You hate pineapple?  I didn't think that was possible.  For me, it's in the Pantheon of Foods That Make Everything Better (like bacon and cheese).



jmwest said:


> OK, I'm along for the ride. Who can resist a free dole whip?



 Justin!  But see above for the answer to your question.


----------



## glennbo123

Dude, I read a fair bit of that update thinking that the pregnancy test thing was a flashback to the time of "and then Scotty happened".  I was thinking "wow, Julie was subbing back when Scotty happened too".  And "how cute that they called Scotty 'Cletus' before he was Scotty".  Then you got to the interview part and I was corresponding with you then so knew about that (fortunately, or it may have never dawned on me (DUH!)) and I realized that you meant, like _now_!  Well 'tarnation!  Congratulations!  

P.S.  Thanks for pointing out that Aulani is next (Duh), for people like me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.P.S.  Enjoy your visit to the urologist.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Blue. No, yel Aaaaauuuuh!



*+1*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Generally when their made for any type of air travel.



Now I have a lot of reservations about air travel.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sounds like the first line of a novel, now dont it?



I learned that one of the keys to good writing is to have a killer opening line.  Or maybe it was to write a novel about sparkly vampires.  I forget. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Somehow I suspected that



What gave it away?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well if youre gonna own it (good decision by the way) then out of that list of items its the test and the toilet brush that you shoulda slapped down in front of the register. If you dont care what the cashier thinks (and you shouldnt), then why not take the opportunity to give em something to really puzzle over.



 

I'm gonna need this pregnancy test...this toilet brush...a box of light bulbs...and Lemon Pledge.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Fixed it for ya  It looks exactly like someone had a fit and then ran screaming out of the house and down to the local pub to get blitzed.  But it needed the last bit where you then staggered back out into the street and collapsed in the gutter.



In that case, we might need a few stages of drunkenness too:

 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Cool!  Howd that go?
> Hopefully better than the last couple of time Ive attempted such



The results of the interview will be revealed later in the story.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> But we have such low expectations
> why worry about such?



Good point.  (burp)



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yah I get it now, but since you were there and spoke to the locals did you ask just what prompted them to name the state fish: I fell on the keyboard".  I bet theres a story behind the choice.



I must have forgotten to ask.  Why ruin a good story? 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> See my first comment



Exactly.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Even if its not its a good story.
> Besides, if it is a myth, someone will bust it.



I ended up doing the honors myself.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Flying use to be an adventure.
> Now it ranks below even commercial bus lines when it comes to purposely punishing your clientele.  Busses may actually be better now.



You know what?  I still enjoy flying.  But I enjoy it more when I have a window seat.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> No United Airlines made a pregnant woman sprint.
> 
> Just this once its not your fault
> (But youll fix that somewhere else along the way).



Well, thanks for having my back.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> An opportunity missed



I didn't pack my drill.  Stupid TSA.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> No fools they, but then again
> I-4 isnt exactly an interstate either (nor I-16 for that matter)



Lots of competition for those Federal dollars!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Missed it by that much  I figured itd be a taco truck.
> One selling Humuhumunukunukuapua'a Tacos specifically



Those guys didn't last long.  Tough advertising costs.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Much like Beignets (but Ill get to that story later on in a different TR)



Definitely like beignets.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And just screamed: tropical paradise



Donuts = paradise.


----------



## afwdwfan

glennbo123 said:
			
		

> Dude, I read a fair bit of that update thinking that the pregnancy test thing was a flashback to the time of "and then Scotty happened".  I was thinking "wow, Julie was subbing back when Scotty happened too".  And "how cute that they called Scotty 'Cletus' before he was Scotty".  Then you got to the interview part and I was corresponding with you then so knew about that (fortunately, or it may have never dawned on me (DUH!)) and I realized that you meant, like now!  Well 'tarnation!  Congratulations!
> 
> P.S.  Thanks for pointing out that Aulani is next (Duh), for people like me.
> 
> P.P.S.  Enjoy your visit to the urologist.



Wow.  Is this lieutenant oblivious?


----------



## KatMark

afwdwfan said:


> Wow.  Is this lieutenant oblivious?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MEK said:


> Very funny update!  You had me laughing out loud multiple times.



Glad to hear it!  It beats the alternative.



MEK said:


> Congratulations again to you, Julie, and the family.



Thank you!



MEK said:


> Now, I have to ask a serious favor - Can Julie come pack for me the next time I travel because I have NO clue how she got 5 people's clothes in two suitcases for under 50lbs.   She is my hero!!!!!



Keep in mind, we didn't have any souvenirs yet. 



MEK said:


> I have to admit the hight light of my flight to New Zealand was watching that map.



Now that is one long flight. 



MEK said:


> Costco after being up for 17 hours - oh boy!



They didn't even have people handing out free samples of food.  I've made a meal of that before.



MEK said:


> Can't wait to see Aulani!



Me too!



MEK said:


> I almost forgot - woo hoo  for a conveniently located donut shop!
> 
> And please tell me you killed that interview before you left!  I hope this one's in the bag!



I'd love to be able to tell you that...but we'll have to wait and see.



nodnol said:


> Congratulations! So does this mean you will have to start all over with visiting all states or will the latest addition have to wait untill adulthood and visit those him/herself?



I think baby's just going to have to catch up.  Living on the east coast, we can reach a lot of states relatively quickly.  As for Hawaii, I guess we'll just have to go back to Aulani sometime.  Darn.



nodnol said:


> Be glad you had the stop over, a little run was maybe quite good for most of you after sitting for several hours. I would give a lot if I could get out of the plane, breath slightly fresher airport air and stretch my legs in the middle of a flight to the US. But no one thought of that when putting the Atlatnic there...



I would have been happy with a longer and less stressful layover!



afwdwfan said:


> I'll be back to harass/comment when I get home, but I just want to say that I was laughing out loud reading about the Target part.



 Because it wasn't you, right?



glennbo123 said:


> Dude, I read a fair bit of that update thinking that the pregnancy test thing was a flashback to the time of "and then Scotty happened".  I was thinking "wow, Julie was subbing back when Scotty happened too".  And "how cute that they called Scotty 'Cletus' before he was Scotty".  Then you got to the interview part and I was corresponding with you then so knew about that (fortunately, or it may have never dawned on me (DUH!)) and I realized that you meant, like _now_!  Well 'tarnation!  Congratulations!



Thanks!  And don't feel bad.  Julie posted a picture on Facebook to announce the pregnancy that asked people to count our kids.  It posed Sarah, Dave, Scotty and Julie in a line in front of the numbers 1,2,3 and 4.  We had quite a few people who took it to mean Julie thought of herself as a big kid. 



glennbo123 said:


> P.S.  Thanks for pointing out that Aulani is next (Duh), for people like me.



No problem.  Otherwise you'd be looking forward to Safeway or something.



glennbo123 said:


> P.P.S.  Enjoy your visit to the urologist.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Wow.  Is this lieutenant oblivious?


----------



## glennbo123

afwdwfan said:


> Wow.  Is this lieutenant oblivious?



I'd fit right in with the Oblivious's's's.


----------



## WDW2012

Subbing and sending congratulations your way!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

WDW2012 said:


> Subbing and sending congratulations your way!



 aboard and thank you!


----------



## Poolrat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thanks!  The only thing we can do is accept it and be excited for little Cletus to arrive.  As I told Julie, it's not like we're dealing with something we haven't dealt with before.


 
The boy was known as " Otto" the little Palindrome.  Occasionally he was called that after he was born.   The ex had a problem remembering names.  




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Does anyone have a good airline story?




I believe it was 2007- Wedding in Dallas - Connecting flight in Atlanta with probably 30 minutes to make the switch.  My OCD had me checking what the connection was going to be like ( 2 gates or 2 terminals ) for several days.  


Atlanta has several terminals (A-E F is international ) connected by a train.

I was made fun of while doing this but I realized that our particular flight was landing consistently in Terminal B while the Dallas bound flight was leaving out terminal E.  

So I knew the race would be on.  A wedding meant suit bags and extra fancy stuff so extra bulk. 
Direction were simple, Find the train and get to terminal E.  
My youngest decides he would lead the way.    WRONG.

I must have grabbed a half dozen times to correct him on the direction he was going (in the crowded either #1 or #2 busiest airport with no time to spare) to redirect him.  

My ex- ( reason number 124 of why he is the ex)  was saying -" let him go that will teach him."  While I agreed with him on that fact I reminded him that now was not the time to teach him that lesson.

We made it to the train and had to wait and ride.  It was like amazing race.
I don't think anyone spoke, we were too winded, but looks were exchanged and we were halfway there.

After what seemed like really long stops at terminal C and D the trip to E was twice as long.

Once the train stopped and the doors opened,( our noses were practically pressed against the door waiting),  we ran up the stairs and began to look for the gate, again redirecting the boy at the top of the stairs.  

After what seemed like a 5 mile jog, down the hall, past the bathroom, past the various food places, left the piano player ( I kid you not), grabbing the boy when he went right, down another long hall and around a corner we arrived.  
The plane was boarding and we actually could catch our breath.  The boy went to get water- while I watched so he wouldn't wander off again, and as soon as he returned we boarded.   Confined again I could relax. 

Now on the way home with 45 minutes this time.....   our gate was 2 gates over from where we landed.    Figures.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Poolrat said:


> The boy was known as " Otto" the little Palindrome.  Occasionally he was called that after he was born.   The ex had a problem remembering names.








Poolrat said:


> I believe it was 2007- Wedding in Dallas - Connecting flight in Atlanta with probably 30 minutes to make the switch.  My OCD had me checking what the connection was going to be like ( 2 gates or 2 terminals ) for several days.
> 
> 
> Atlanta has several terminals (A-E F is international ) connected by a train.
> 
> I was made fun of while doing this but I realized that our particular flight was landing consistently in Terminal B while the Dallas bound flight was leaving out terminal E.
> 
> So I knew the race would be on.  A wedding meant suit bags and extra fancy stuff so extra bulk.
> Direction were simple, Find the train and get to terminal E.
> My youngest decides he would lead the way.    WRONG.
> 
> I must have grabbed a half dozen times to correct him on the direction he was going (in the crowded either #1 or #2 busiest airport with no time to spare) to redirect him.
> 
> My ex- ( reason number 124 of why he is the ex)  was saying -" let him go that will teach him."  While I agreed with him on that fact I reminded him that now was not the time to teach him that lesson.
> 
> We made it to the train and had to wait and ride.  It was like amazing race.
> I don't think anyone spoke, we were too winded, but looks were exchanged and we were halfway there.
> 
> After what seemed like really long stops at terminal C and D the trip to E was twice as long.
> 
> Once the train stopped and the doors opened,( our noses were practically pressed against the door waiting),  we ran up the stairs and began to look for the gate, again redirecting the boy at the top of the stairs.
> 
> After what seemed like a 5 mile jog, down the hall, past the bathroom, past the various food places, left the piano player ( I kid you not), grabbing the boy when he went right, down another long hall and around a corner we arrived.
> The plane was boarding and we actually could catch our breath.  The boy went to get water- while I watched so he wouldn't wander off again, and as soon as he returned we boarded.   Confined again I could relax.
> 
> Now on the way home with 45 minutes this time.....   our gate was 2 gates over from where we landed.    Figures.



Goodness gracious.  I totally agree--it's great to let your kid fail occasionally to teach him lessons, but that was not the time! 

Love the fact that you had to run past a piano player.  It's the little details.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Everyone eventually hits the wall.  Some of us can last longer than others, of course, but lack of sleep or window seats will take its toll on anyone.  Add to that an early 4:00 a.m. wake-up time, a diet consisting mostly of PB&J sandwiches or crackers, and having to sit crammed into an airline seat built for someone 8 inches shorter and thinner than you, and hitting the wall becomes inevitable.  In fact, I'm losing energy just reading about it in this paragraph.  Hang on while I grab a Power Bar.

Ok, I'm back and refreshed.  Also, Power Bars are nasty.

We had all hit the wall in the cavernous aisles of Costco.  The malasadas we'd eaten had helped briefly, but as we left the Costco it was approaching 10:00 p.m. East Coast Time.  It felt like bedtime to Julie and me, and the kids were already up way too late.  The usual disputes over car seat-space began to arise in the back seat.  I somehow found the willpower to refrain from uttering the immortal Dad line, "Don't make me come back there!"

And then we saw this:






Excitement level--rising.  Troubles--melting away.

We found the exit for the Ko Olina resort area (careful--there's only one exit sign and it pops up just before the exit).  The exit ramp loops past a rock wall lined with gorgeous blooming purple bougainvillea.  This signifies that you are entering a swanky resort area, which is like invading a foreign country for us pigs-in-a-blanket-type families.  

We drove over a bridge crossing the highway and then down past a guard house (another sign that this land is not for mere peasants).  I'm not sure what the purpose of the guard house was, exactly.  They had a sign up saying the left lane was for resort guests and the right lane was for residents, but I was in the right lane and couldn't get over and blew right past the guard house.  I had no problem checking in or parking, and never stopped there once during our stay.  

With the Magic Kingdom, Disney Imagineers designed it so you'd catch glimpses of the castle from far away but would be prevented from seeing it in its full glory until after entering the park and rounding the train station.  It's meant to be a dramatic sight.  Driving up to Aulani feels the same way.  You can see glimpses from the highway, and then when you're driving on the entrance road it's mostly hidden by trees. 






Even when you reach the entrance, you have to go up an incline around a nicely tiered garden.






And then you're finally hit with the reveal.






We pulled up under the carport (porte cochere for you fancy-pants people) and piled out.  We were immediately swarmed by smiling cast members greeting us with a "Welcome home."  Julie was given a flower lei and I was given one made from kukui nuts, which symbolized...something or other.  I'll be honest, I wasn't really paying much attention because my brain was busy going, "Holy @#$%!  I can't believe we're here!"  We were also given cups of ice-cold flavored water, given a subtle Disney touch.






A young man gave us a short tour of the lobby area and the view of the Waikolohe Valley (which Im pretty sure is Hawaiian for "water park") below.  











Apparently we were fascinated with this window.






Then he led us to the front desk for check-in, which went smoothly.  The guy at the front desk didn't even flinch when I blatantly stole his Aulani pen.  Julie and I had agreed ahead of time that we were basically going to swipe anything with the Aulani logo on it that wasn't nailed down.

See?  I told you we were THAT family.

Room keys in hand, we went back out to the car to unload.  A bell services guy met us and unloaded all of our luggage and food onto his cart with speed and precision that would make a German engineer weep with joy.  He guided us to the elevators in the Ewa tower (east side) and we rode to the 15th floor.  Right by the elevator was a bank of windows overlooking the resort:











Our room:











The bell services guy followed us in and I spoke with him while we unloaded.  He was a native of the island, born and raised, and said most of the other employees were as well.  He seemed genuinely happy, although I know Disney trains their cast members well.  In any case, that training makes a difference, as the people working at Aulani easily met or surpassed the high standards of Disney customer service.  

I gave him a tip and he left us to explore the room.  The pictures are a little out of chronological order, but it's what we have.  'Im not always the most thorough person as far as taking pictures of rooms or food, so I'll apologize for that up front.  Here's the living area (beyond a kitchen, which we did not photograph).






As most of you probably know, the bottom half of the entertainment center folds down as a murphy bed.  Pretty ingenious furniture design, in my opinion.

The master bed:






Obligatory Hidden-Mickey-On-The-Runner shot:






Obligatory Mickey Surfboard Lamp shot:






The shower, which rivaled the ones in Kidani for roominess and luxury:






Now let me pause here to tell you the story of how we got this room.  When we'd planned the trip to Hawaii, staying at Aulani felt like a pipe dream.  Regular hotel rooms ran at least $400/night, and (I think Disney does this just to aggravate me) only allowed 4 people in a room.  To fit my family, I'd have to rent a suite at $1,100/night.  So, plan B: I put out a message on Facebook to ask any of my friends who are part of the Disney Vacation Club to see if they were not using their points for the year.  I got a response from a friend in our church who were in the midst of adopting a child from India and obviously wouldn't be vacationing as a result.  She said she'd be happy to rent us points, and the money would help them fund the adoption.  Win-win!

Unfortunately, she called at her 7-month window and the place was already booked up solid.  Our friend put us on the wait list for standard and island-garden view rooms.  But we had pretty much given up hope and started researching alternate lodging.

In February, my friend and her family returned from India and sent me a message--the wait list had come through, and we had a 1-bedroom suite with an island/garden view.  Sweet!  Even better, the message only came to me, so Julie had no idea.  The only downside was that even though renting points was a better deal, it was still more expensive than some other lodging possibilities wed found.

We had planned to take a short trip over spring break to Niagara Falls with the kids, so I gathered the kids together and explained the choice: we could still take the spring break trip, or I could use that money instead to fund a stay at Aul--

"Aulani!" they said, not even letting me finish the sentence.  Mama didn't raise no dummies.

We hatched a plan and ended up surprising Julie with the Aulani stay as a gift for her birthday.  Best birthday gift ever?  Yeah, I think so.

Anyway, I told you all of that just to make the point that we'd never expected to stay here.  We would gladly have accepted the room with the worst view onsite.  Just staying there was enough.  So we were pleasantly surprised when we walked out onto the balcony to check out our island/garden view:






No, not that, you putz.  Turn to the right.






Remember, this is not an ocean view room.  This is what is known around Disney parts as pixie dust.  Woohoo!

(Continued Next Page)


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Once we'd explored the room sufficiently, we immediately headed back downstairs to explore the rest of the resort.  The lobby is not quite as large, but is every bit as stunning as those found in the Wilderness Lodge and Animal Kingdom Lodge at Disney World.  And the theme is just as immersive and transporting.

There are some Hidden Mickeys and of course photo-ops with the characters, but that's about it as far as Disney stuff.  The star of the show and emphasis of the theme is Hawaii itself.  This is wholly appropriate, and the result is one of the most immersive and exotic Disney resorts anywhere.  The Imagineers out-did themselves with this one.






One of the things I love about Disney properties the most is the way they engage all 5 senses.  Not only is there plenty of eye candy, but there is background music all over the resort.  Smells waft in from the various restaurants, and the open-air lobby lets the cooling breeze of the trade winds wash over the guest.  And I already mentioned the fruit water, so you smart-alecks can make sure all 5 senses are mentioned.


























These flowers are on the wall by the stairs leading down to the pool level.  Don't you hate it when the picture looks fine on your camera view-screen, but you get home later and see it was ever-so-slightly out of focus?  







Cool map of Oahu downstairs:






The pool area is beautifully landscaped, with exotic gardens and flowing water everywhere.  It's just a stunning property, and I'm not sure the pictures really do it justice.  It was amazing how much of a second wind everyone in the family got.  We forgot about being tired, hungry and grumpy.  Instead we were simply thinking, "Wow..."
















After getting our wristbands allowing us to enter the pool area, we went back up to the room for dinner.  We'd flown 6,000 miles for an exotic experience, so our first meal was Costco pizza.  Which we kind of burned in the oven.  But we were still hungry enough to eat it.

Were we ready for bed at that point?  Heck no!  Still on the Aulani (and burnt carbs) high, we put on our bathing suits.  It was 6:00 p.m. Hawaii time, which meant it was midnight back home.  We'd been awake for 20 hours at this point.  A perfect time for a midnight swim!

The good camera was put away so we could all just enjoy the pool.  And enjoy it we did.  It was actually a little chilly out in the air due to some strong breezes and some clouds blocking the sun, but the water was great.  And here's a spoiler on future chapters: the pool area is just plain awesome.  I'll describe it some more later on with pictures.  Suffice it to say, we had an absolute blast.  Things were working out better than I'd dared hope as far as staying up late to adjust to the time zone change.  You could not ask for a better start to vacation than this.

These pictures are from the small waterproof camera we got for the kids to share on this trip.  For some reason, they came out really small.  I think it was on the wrong setting the whole time.  So I apologize for the size.

Pasty white guy alert!  Avert your eyes!



























We'll talk about/gawk at Aulani some more in the chapters ahead, but we knew right away that Aulani was special. From the moment we'd walked in the door, Julie and I were scheming about how we'd get back there someday.  Now that the vacation is over and we've been home for a few weeks, that feeling hasn't changed.  The Disney Imagineers have set a new standard.  Move heaven and earth to get there.  If we can do it, so can you.

*Coming Up Next:* Our first full day on Oahu begins with...more Aulani pictures.  Because we couldn't stop exploring the place if we'd tried.


----------



## KatMark

I just called "my" Mark and told him that I better get more comfortable with flying because we are GOING BACK TO HAWAII. I can't wait to show him your pictures tonight. I will sacrifice and make that long flight just to stay at Aulani. Seriously, I am just in awe of what Disney has done.

And love the "pixie dust" of your suite location.


----------



## yolie912

Nice view! What room category is that?


----------



## itskylesworld

I love your post!  You are certainly whetting my appetite for what to expect.  I'm booked for a week at Aulani in February 2014.  Can't wait to find out more about your trip.  Keep it coming!  @captainoblivious


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Chapter 2: Is This Heaven?*



*Yes Yes it is.*





_Theres really no point is going any farther
I could go back and attempt to multi -quote this update, but honestly Im too overwhelmed by the pictures to even think about it straight.  Ill surely find places to give you a hard time once yall start venturing out onto the islands moving from one (mis)adventure to another, but right now all I can come up with is: Whoa

Glad yall got to do this trip.  Hope someday I can do something like it (but Ive been hoping that for over thirty-five years so Ive gots me doubts)._


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie and I had agreed ahead of time that we were basically going to swipe anything with the Aulani logo on it that wasnt nailed down.
> 
> See?  I told you we were THAT family.



hey i live by the same rules.


nice kukui nuts, i have a few pairs of those from our maui trip.


----------



## lovesthebeach

We'll be there a month from today!!! Can't wait to hear the rest of your trip


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Everyone eventually hits the wall.  Some of us can last longer than others, of course, but lack of sleep or window seats will take its toll on anyone.  Add to that an early 4:00 a.m. wake-up time, a diet consisting mostly of PB&J sandwiches or crackers, and having to sit crammed into an airline seat built for someone 8 inches shorter and thinner than you, and hitting the wall becomes inevitable.  In fact, Im losing energy just reading about it in this paragraph.  Hang on while I grab a Power Bar.
> 
> Ok, Im back and refreshed.  Also, Power Bars are nasty.



Almost ALL bars are nasty if you ask me.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Now let me pause here to tell you the story of how we got this room.  When wed planned the trip to Hawaii, staying at Aulani felt like a pipe dream.  Regular hotel rooms ran at least $400/night, and (I think Disney does this just to aggravate me) only allowed 4 people in a room.  To fit my family, Id have to rent a suite at $1,100/night.  So, plan B: I put out a message on Facebook to ask any of my friends who are part of the Disney Vacation Club to see if they were not using their points for the year.  I got a response from a friend in our church who were in the midst of adopting a child from India and obviously wouldnt be vacationing as a result.  She said shed be happy to rent us points, and the money would help them fund the adoption.  Win-win!
> 
> Unfortunately, she called at her 7-month window and the place was already booked up solid.  Our friend put us on the wait list for standard and island-garden view rooms.  But we had pretty much given up hope and started researching alternate lodging.
> 
> In February, my friend and her family returned from India and sent me a messagethe wait list had come through, and we had a 1-bedroom suite with an island/garden view.  Sweet!  Even better, the message only came to me, so Julie had no idea.  The only downside was that even though renting points was a better deal, it was still more expensive than some other lodging possibilities wed found.
> 
> We had planned to take a short trip over spring break to Niagara Falls with the kids, so I gathered the kids together and explained the choice: we could still take the spring break trip, or I could use that money instead to fund a stay at Aul
> 
> Aulani! they said, not even letting me finish the sentence.  Mama didnt raise no dummies.
> 
> We hatched a plan and ended up surprising Julie with the Aulani stay as a gift for her birthday.  Best birthday gift ever?  Yeah, I think so.



VERY good bday present!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anyway, I told you all of that just to make the point that wed never expected to stay here.  We would gladly have accepted the room with the worst view onsite.  Just staying there was enough.  So we were pleasantly surprised when we walked out onto the balcony to check out our island/garden view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not that, you putz.  Turn to the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, this is not an ocean view room.  This is what is known around Disney parts as pixie dust.  Woohoo!



Those rooms are awesome!  Kind of like the reclassified standard but really savannah view rooms at Jambo.  So happy you got one of these and that's without a request at all!  Love it.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The pool area is beautifully landscaped, with exotic gardens and flowing water everywhere.  It's just a stunning property, and I'm not sure the pictures really do it justice.  It was amazing how much of a second wind everyone in the family got.  We forgot about being tired, hungry and grumpy.  Instead we were simply thinking, "Wow..."
> 
> After getting our wristbands allowing us to enter the pool area, we went back up to the room for dinner.  We'd flown 6,000 miles for an exotic experience, so our first meal was Costco pizza.  Which we kind of burned in the oven.  But we were still hungry enough to eat it.
> 
> Were we ready for bed at that point?  Heck no!  Still on the Aulani (and burnt carbs) high, we put on our bathing suits.  It was 6:00 p.m. Hawaii time, which meant it was midnight back home.  We'd been awake for 20 hours at this point.  A perfect time for a midnight swim!
> 
> The good camera was put away so we could all just enjoy the pool.  And enjoy it we did.  It was actually a little chilly out in the air due to some strong breezes and some clouds blocking the sun, but the water was great.  And here's a spoiler on future chapters: the pool area is just plain awesome.  I'll describe it some more later on with pictures.  Suffice it to say, we had an absolute blast.  Things were working out better than I'd dared hope as far as staying up late to adjust to the time zone change.  You could not ask for a better start to vacation than this.



Do I get to say I told you?





Captain_Oblivious said:


> These pictures are from the small waterproof camera we got for the kids to share on this trip.  For some reason, they came out really small.  I think it was on the wrong setting the whole time.  So I apologize for the size.
> 
> Pasty white guy alert!  Avert your eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll talk about/gawk at Aulani some more in the chapters ahead, but we knew right away that Aulani was special. From the moment we'd walked in the door, Julie and I were scheming about how we'd get back there someday.  Now that the vacation is over and we've been home for a few weeks, that feeling hasn't changed.  The Disney Imagineers have set a new standard.  Move heaven and earth to get there.  If we can do it, so can you.



I couldn't agree more, you just said it better.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:* Our first full day on Oahu begins with...more Aulani pictures.  Because we couldn't stop exploring the place if we'd tried.



Told you.  LOL!


----------



## podsnel

I just LOVE all of your happy faces!    It really is so special at Aulani- 

And I am THRILLED you found the malasada truck AND got the filled ones!  Score!  You did waaaay better than us!

Oh! And Congratulations on your future little tax deduction!   How exciting!


----------



## rentayenta

Best. Birthday. Gift. Ever! 

Great update. The resort looks stunning. 

Burnt Costco pizza?


----------



## MEK

Wow Wow Wow!  That view is fabulous!  Love it!  I didn't really know the story of how you got the room, so I am so glad the waitlist came through for you.  Niagara Falls can totally wait!  

I can certainly understand hitting the wall in Costco.  I can hit the wall there on a good day.  

Beautiful pictures.  You really told the story well even though you claim your pics are in random order.

I am with Kathy.  I really don't care for long distance travel, but that place looks simply fabulous.  

More please!  

BTW - I love Costco pizza.  Seriously.  I buy one everytime I'm in there.


----------



## glennbo123

Awesome! Awesome! Awesome!  Do you think will like it as well, sans kids?

I'm glad that everyone's spirits were lifted upon arrival.  Your pictures of the resort are great, and your description even better.  (I can totally relate to taking a picture and finding out later that it's out of focus.  But no worries, you made up for it!)

I have to say though, that your story about the waitlist has me worried about waitlisting. Maybe the studios are in less demand?

Oh and, Is this heaven? = Field of Dreams


----------



## catherines_mama

Oh wow! I just told DH all about your trip and your opinion that everyone should move heaven and earth to make it happen. He was born on Oahu and we've always wanted to go, with 3 kids the airfare is what keeps us from it- but we'll follow your advice and take them one day, even if its as college ages kids LOL


----------



## DVCmom4

You are really making me rethink my hatred of flying!  I may need to put my big girl pants on and go!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

KatMark said:


> I just called "my" Mark and told him that I better get more comfortable with flying because we are GOING BACK TO HAWAII. I can't wait to show him your pictures tonight. I will sacrifice and make that long flight just to stay at Aulani. Seriously, I am just in awe of what Disney has done.
> 
> And love the "pixie dust" of your suite location.



Julie and I both feel like the destination was totally worth the effort it took to get there.  Not just Aulani, but Hawaii as a whole.  You get to see things there that you just don't get to see anywhere else.  

You know that feeling you get when you walk into a Disney resort and you can just feel the pressures and worries of the world melting away?  Aulani has that in spades.

You could always break up the flight by stopping in California along the way.



yolie912 said:


> Nice view! What room category is that?



This was classified as an island/garden view room.  The industrial area is an eyesore, but we certainly didn't expect to see the ocean!  And yes, the water really is that blue.



itskylesworld said:


> I love your post!  You are certainly whetting my appetite for what to expect.  I'm booked for a week at Aulani in February 2014.  Can't wait to find out more about your trip.  Keep it coming!  @captainoblivious



You will love it!  There's a lot to see on the rest of the island as well.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> *Yes Yes it is.*



  It sure is close.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> _Theres really no point is going any farther
> I could go back and attempt to multi -quote this update, but honestly Im too overwhelmed by the pictures to even think about it straight.  Ill surely find places to give you a hard time once yall start venturing out onto the islands moving from one (mis)adventure to another, but right now all I can come up with is: Whoa
> 
> Glad yall got to do this trip.  Hope someday I can do something like it (but Ive been hoping that for over thirty-five years so Ive gots me doubts)._



Oh, come on.  Somebody has to give me a hard time here.

You can do it.  Yes, it's expensive, but hopefully you can see how we were able to beg, borrow, and plunder our resources in order to make it happen.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> hey i live by the same rules.
> 
> 
> nice kukui nuts, i have a few pairs of those from our maui trip.



I'm sure they have thousands of those pens in storage.  They won't miss 2 or 3, right?  I thought they might notice if the bathrobes were gone, though.



lovesthebeach said:


> We'll be there a month from today!!! Can't wait to hear the rest of your trip



Spoiler alert: Hawaii is amazing!



eandesmom said:


> Almost ALL bars are nasty if you ask me.



Yeah, I'm not sure I know anyone who gets excited to eat them.  Although Costco has a Special K chocolate-pretzel bar that I like.



eandesmom said:


> VERY good bday present!



Julie totally messed it up, though.  We had bought her a beach towel from Disney World as a gift.  So I wrapped up the mailing from Aulani that said, "Aloha ________ Family" and put it in the towel.  So she unwrapped the box, saw the towel, and yanked it out of the box, which sent the Aulani card flying across the room.



eandesmom said:


> Those rooms are awesome!  Kind of like the reclassified standard but really savannah view rooms at Jambo.  So happy you got one of these and that's without a request at all!  Love it.



That's exactly what it felt like!  We were thrilled.



eandesmom said:


> Do I get to say I told you?



Sure!  Not that we needed much convincing.



eandesmom said:


> I couldn't agree more, you just said it better.







eandesmom said:


> Told you.  LOL!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh, come on.  Somebody has to give me a hard time here.



Oh... alright...
Gheeeze... ya' can't even let a guy be depressed and antisocial without having to make him feel bad about it and forcibly rejoin the rest of humanity...

well if that's the way it's gott'a be... then so be it.









Captain_Oblivious said:


> Everyone eventually hits the wall.  Some of us can last longer than others, of course, but lack of sleep or window seats will take its toll on anyone.



Ya' shoulda'a took a lesson from Scotty and started kickin' the seat of the woman in front of you that was begging for a dental exam. The stress relief from that a lone would have bought you a couple more hours of energy. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hang on while I grab a Power Bar.



Ummmm... I'd advise against that...



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, I'm back and refreshed.  Also, Power Bars are nasty.



Yah... that's what I was trying to warn ya' about.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We had all hit the wall in the cavernous aisles of Costco.



every one hits the wall at Costco
That's part of the joy of buying stuff by the quarter ton.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> kids were already up way too late.  The usual disputes over car seat-space began to arise in the back seat.  I somehow found the willpower to refrain from uttering the immortal Dad line, "Don't make me come back there!"



Awwwwwww...
Daaaad... he's breathing my air!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And then we saw this:



Sure it's not a mirage?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We found the exit for the Ko Olina resort area (careful--there's only one exit sign and it pops up just before the exit).



Sounds like they may need to hire some experienced civil engineers out that way...




Captain_Oblivious said:


> This signifies that you are entering a swanky resort area, which is like invading a foreign country for us pigs-in-a-blanket-type families.


 

Sounds like most of the neighborhoods surrounding us.  They have check points where you have to let them weigh your wallet before you're allowed to pass.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We drove over a bridge crossing the highway and then down past a guard house (another sign that this land is not for mere peasants).  I'm not sure what the purpose of the guard house was, exactly.  They had a sign up saying the left lane was for resort guests and the right lane was for residents, but I was in the right lane and couldn't get over and blew right past the guard house.  I had no problem checking in or parking, and never stopped there once during our stay.



Now you know how the one-percent live.
The rules don't apply.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We pulled up under the carport (porte cochere for you fancy-pants people)



***Burrrrrrrrrp!***



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie was given a flower lei and I was given one made from kukui nuts, which symbolized...something or other.



One nut for each child's inheritance that you just spent.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Apparently we were fascinated with this window.



Well y'all are only operating on about half a watt of brain power by this time.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Then he led us to the front desk for check-in, which went smoothly.  The guy at the front desk didn't even flinch when I blatantly stole his Aulani pen.



You'd already paid for it.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie and I had agreed ahead of time that we were basically going to swipe anything with the Aulani logo on it that wasn't nailed down.
> 
> See?  I told you we were THAT family.



I don't know... Did you take the pillows?
I've seen it done.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Now let me pause here to tell you the story of how we got this room.



Some times you win...



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So we were pleasantly surprised when we walked out onto the balcony to check out our island/garden view:



That's like the "standard view" we encountered at the WL.
Given the rest of the perks, I didn't care.  I can't imagine having the problem in Hawaii. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> One of the things I love about Disney properties the most is the way they engage all 5 senses...  And I already mentioned the fruit water, so you smart-alecks can make sure all 5 senses are mentioned.



Who you calling a smar...
Oh, never mind... I just caught a glimpse in the mirror.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Don't you hate it when the picture looks fine on your camera view-screen, but you get home later and see it was ever-so-slightly out of focus?



Yah... but it happens so often that I'm starting to think that I'm subliminally sabotaging myself.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We'd flown 6,000 miles for an exotic experience, so our first meal was Costco pizza.  Which we kind of burned in the oven.



Well if it's not something that you'd have tolerted or consented to at home...
Then it's exotic.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> A perfect time for a midnight swim!



So when is the three o'clock parade?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> And here's a spoiler on future chapters: the pool area is just plain awesome.  I'll describe it some more later on with pictures.



Can't wait...
No, it'll just depress me too much...
but, It will be so awesome to see...
but I'll be tempted to spend bucks I don't got...
Or I could just live vicariously through y'all...
but... but... but... AAAAAARG!  I'm so confused!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Pasty white guy alert!  Avert your eyes!



Better then a fat ugly old guy alerts that I have to issue regularly.
Besides, it's not us that needed the warning...
It was the other guests.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:* Our first full day on Oahu begins with...more Aulani pictures.  Because we couldn't stop exploring the place if we'd tried.


[/QUOTE]

Now that I'm pretty sure is a truthful statement.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> You can do it.  Yes, it's expensive, but hopefully you can see how we were able to beg, borrow, and plunder our resources in order to make it happen.



I can see how y'all did it.
Just not how I'll do it.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Congratulations on Cletus the stowaway!!!!  

Thanks for the guidebook recommendations and driving tips!  Duly noted.  I entered the DIS' contest to win a trip... would love to put these tips to good use!  I think I will have to take your sage advice and "move heaven and earth" to get there.  It looks absolutely gorgeous!

Your wife's packing prowess is awe-inspiring.  Five people for 2.5 weeks??  Even with the ability to do laundry it is impressive!!  

Hate when the airlines change carefully selected seat assignments.  

I may have to try "the Scotty method" the next time I am seated in front of a seat kicker.  And ugh to the woman in front of you... WTH?  I think reclining is just rude.

Hurrah for the second wind upon arriving at Aulani.  The pictures are just stunning.  I can totally see how a place like that would wipe all of your cares/worries right away.  Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## franandaj

Thanks for posting in the DVC section.  I've seen you post on enough of my friend's TRs that I know about your smarta** sense of humor and thought it would be fun to give your TR a try!  

You've definitely had me amused, LOLing, and I'm so glad that I made it in before page 10 because after that, I can never catch up!

First off congratulations on your next "tax deduction"!  

I love everyone's sense of humor! From speaking in Klingon to Python jokes, this will be a very amusing TR with awesome pictures and great storytelling especially with the fact checker on board!  

We are two folks (albeit Pooh sized folks) but we can't even make a week long trip without four large suitcases, just under 50lbs and the max carry ons.  I don't know how she got your clothes, and the kids clothes into two suitcases!  

Looking forward to hearing about the rest of your trip.  Eventually we will make it to Aulani, but it may be another couple years since our "vacation card" is full through 2015.  There was so much more that I wanted to comment on, but reading 9 pages, I forget a lot as I'm getting old.


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure I know anyone who gets excited to eat them.  Although Costco has a Special K chocolate-pretzel bar that I like.



Clif Mojo mountain mix or trail mix are pretty good, they have that sweet/savory thing going. One has pretzel but I can't recall which one, those and Trio are about it for me,



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie totally messed it up, though.  We had bought her a beach towel from Disney World as a gift.  So I wrapped up the mailing from Aulani that said, "Aloha ________ Family" and put it in the towel.  So she unwrapped the box, saw the towel, and yanked it out of the box, which sent the Aulani card flying across the room.
> 
> :



That is classic! Love it


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> I just LOVE all of your happy faces!    It really is so special at Aulani-



I have to be careful not to over-hype it, because at its most basic, it's still a hotel with a nice pool and beach area.  But it's the details where Disney just makes it so much better than anywhere else. 



podsnel said:


> And I am THRILLED you found the malasada truck AND got the filled ones!  Score!  You did waaaay better than us!



Well, of course we found it.  I'm an excellent navigator.



podsnel said:


> Oh! And Congratulations on your future little tax deduction!   How exciting!



Thanks!  Exciting is certainly one word for it. 



rentayenta said:


> Best. Birthday. Gift. Ever!







rentayenta said:


> Great update. The resort looks stunning.



It really is.  I wish our pictures of the lobby had turned out a little better.  It's tricky to get the lighting right in there. 



rentayenta said:


> Burnt Costco pizza?



Win some, lose some.



MEK said:


> Wow Wow Wow!  That view is fabulous!  Love it!  I didn't really know the story of how you got the room, so I am so glad the waitlist came through for you.  Niagara Falls can totally wait!



I was thrilled it came through, too.  Not so thrilled when I had to write the check for it, but now that I've been there, it was totally worth the expense.



MEK said:


> I can certainly understand hitting the wall in Costco.  I can hit the wall there on a good day.



I like Costco overall.  What drives me nuts are the people that decide to stop suddenly and block an entire aisle with their cart.



MEK said:


> Beautiful pictures.  You really told the story well even though you claim your pics are in random order.



Thanks!  I just wanted the visuals to make sense.



MEK said:


> I am with Kathy.  I really don't care for long distance travel, but that place looks simply fabulous.



The worst part of long-distance travel is getting cramped in the airline seats.  But you really miss out on a lot if you don't make the effort to get to these places.



MEK said:


> More please!



I'll do my best!  



MEK said:


> BTW - I love Costco pizza.  Seriously.  I buy one everytime I'm in there.



We like it too.  It's a cheap way to feed everyone!



glennbo123 said:


> Awesome! Awesome! Awesome!  Do you think will like it as well, sans kids?



Let me think...yes.



glennbo123 said:


> I'm glad that everyone's spirits were lifted upon arrival.  Your pictures of the resort are great, and your description even better.  (I can totally relate to taking a picture and finding out later that it's out of focus.  But no worries, you made up for it!)



Thanks Glenn!  We'll chalk this up to a case of Disney adrenaline.



glennbo123 said:


> I have to say though, that your story about the waitlist has me worried about waitlisting. Maybe the studios are in less demand?



I seem to remember ocean-view rooms being available when my friend first made the call, but that would have been over our budget.  I've heard a lot of stories of people having their wait list come through.  I'm sure there are no guarantees, but hopefully it'll work out!



glennbo123 said:


> Oh and, Is this heaven? = Field of Dreams



*+1*



catherines_mama said:


> Oh wow! I just told DH all about your trip and your opinion that everyone should move heaven and earth to make it happen. He was born on Oahu and we've always wanted to go, with 3 kids the airfare is what keeps us from it- but we'll follow your advice and take them one day, even if its as college ages kids LOL



Can you save up frequent flier miles?  That was a big factor for us.  It took years, but it was worth it!

(Or just go after the kids are in college, and tell them they can fend for themselves) 



DVCmom4 said:


> You are really making me rethink my hatred of flying!  I may need to put my big girl pants on and go!



Just think: Flying in an airplane only requires you to be able to sit in a seat.  And you get Aulani at the end!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh... alright...
> Gheeeze... ya' can't even let a guy be depressed and antisocial without having to make him feel bad about it and forcibly rejoin the rest of humanity...
> 
> well if that's the way it's gott'a be... then so be it.



Depression and antisocial behavior do not exist in this dojo.

Well, ok, that's not exactly true.  But I don't want my TR to be the cause of it, at least.  After all, we write these things to escape the drudgery of work!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ya' shoulda'a took a lesson from Scotty and started kickin' the seat of the woman in front of you that was begging for a dental exam. The stress relief from that a lone would have bought you a couple more hours of energy.



That would have been a lot of fun.  Until I got arrested, anyway. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ummmm... I'd advise against that...
> 
> Yah... that's what I was trying to warn ya' about.



I should've packed extra malasadas.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> every one hits the wall at Costco
> That's part of the joy of buying stuff by the quarter ton.



Hey, who doesn't need 8 gallons of mustard?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Awwwwwww...
> Daaaad... he's breathing my air!



Don't make me come back there!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sounds like they may need to hire some experienced civil engineers out that way...





If nothing else, the signing could use a major overhaul. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sounds like most of the neighborhoods surrounding us.  They have check points where you have to let them weigh your wallet before you're allowed to pass.



Good thing I drove past, then.  



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Now you know how the one-percent live.
> The rules don't apply.



Just remember, all generalizations are bad.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> ***Burrrrrrrrrp!***





I mean, uh, let's keep this TR classy.







Oh, never mind.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> One nut for each child's inheritance that you just spent.



Sounds about right!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well y'all are only operating on about half a watt of brain power by this time.



So it's a normal day, then.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You'd already paid for it.
> 
> I don't know... Did you take the pillows?
> I've seen it done.



I can honestly state I never would have thought to do that.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Some times you win...
> 
> That's like the "standard view" we encountered at the WL.
> Given the rest of the perks, I didn't care.  I can't imagine having the problem in Hawaii.



We could see the ocean, so we were thrilled.  It was easy to ignore the industrial area.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Who you calling a smar...
> Oh, never mind... I just caught a glimpse in the mirror.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yah... but it happens so often that I'm starting to think that I'm subliminally sabotaging myself.



I keep trying to check, and yet a few pictures still slip by. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well if it's not something that you'd have tolerted or consented to at home...
> Then it's exotic.



Works for me!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So when is the three o'clock parade?



It usually starts at the very moment I need to cross the parade route in order to get to the next cool ride.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Can't wait...
> No, it'll just depress me too much...
> but, It will be so awesome to see...
> but I'll be tempted to spend bucks I don't got...
> Or I could just live vicariously through y'all...
> but... but... but... AAAAAARG!  I'm so confused!



Let's go for "inspiration" instead of depression.  Then we can start the 10-year plan of saving for Aulani.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Better then a fat ugly old guy alerts that I have to issue regularly.
> Besides, it's not us that needed the warning...
> It was the other guests.



Don't worry, I'm getting fatter, older and uglier every year!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I can see how y'all did it.
> Just not how I'll do it.



Maybe not this year, maybe not next...but it can be done.


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> So if Captain Jack Sparrow asks why the rum is gone again, now we know where to send him.


Well, I know they have plenty in Panama City Beach.  At least they did as of last week.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie sent me to Target to buy a pregnancy test.  I think she was punishing me.


Isn't the mention of the words "pregnancy test" when you're not expecting it to be relevant punishment enough? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> With unexpected pregnancies, it's more like the 10 Stages of Numbing Shock.  I can't name all of the stages, but here they are in emoticon form:


Seems about right... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> But eventually we understood the phrase Man plans, God laughs


And boy was he ever...



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The only right attitude is a positive one, and this little guy/gal just means well have some more adventures.  And lots of Baby Cletus stories.


Just think how much entertainment value Scotty has brought into your lives! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Also I probably shouldnt have had all that coffee.


Not to mention the fact that you don't want to be that guy getting up to use the airplane lavatory every 2 minutes.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Here, I must acknowledge my wife as the Packing Goddess.  We were spending approximately 2.5 weeks in Hawaii and somehow she managed to do it with 2 checked bags.  And they were both under the 50-lb. limit.  I dont know how she does it (I'm pretty sure it involves voodoo curses), but yeahshes good.


I'm almost scared to know her secrets.  I mean, just look at how she snuck the 4th kid onto the plane... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> At one point, the kid behind Scotty started kicking his seat.  So Scotty started heaving himself backwards into his seat in retaliation.  Made me kinda proud, actually.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> We landed in San Francisco and had a very tight layover: 40 minutes.  Naturally, the plane sat on the runway after landing for a while.  Then we finally pulled into the gate...and sat again.  Nobody opened the doors.  Then, an announcement: "Folks, we're about 6 inches short of the gate and they'd like us to pull forward.  Please stay seated with your seat belts on..."


Yeah... that only happens when you have a tight layover.  

And it always happens when you have a tight layover. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm not proud of this, but I made a pregnant woman sprint.  So she made me carry her bag.  Seemed like a fair trade.


Made might be a little bit harsh.  I'm pretty sure she was willing.


After all, I'm sure she knew you were getting on that plane with or without her. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm sure the view was glorious from the window seats.


Pictures or it didn't happen.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The interstate highway, H-1, was above us.  We just couldn't find a way up there.


So the civil Engineer can't figure out how to get to the highway... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> With all the effort we expended, these had better be the Greatest Donuts Ever.  By the way, the correct exit is Exit 7, in case you're taking notes.


I hope they were worth it.  I'd have given up the idea of finding that truck a long time ago!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, I'm back and refreshed.  Also, Power Bars are nasty.


Captain Obvious? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I somehow found the willpower to refrain from uttering the immortal Dad line, "Don't make me come back there!"


I always prefer to go with the "reaching back and swatting blindly." 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were immediately swarmed by smiling cast members greeting us with a "Welcome home."  Julie was given a flower lei and I was given one made from kukui nuts, which symbolized...something or other.  I'll be honest, I wasn't really paying much attention because my brain was busy going, "Holy @#$%!  I can't believe we're here!"


I always feel a little overwhelmed after a long day of traveling.  I understand and appreciate the "welcome" that you get at certain resorts, but wouldn't you like to have a few seconds to get out of the car, stretch, and gather your senses before they start the assault. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> See?  I told you we were THAT family.


And nobody doubted you.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> "Aulani!" they said, not even letting me finish the sentence.  Mama didn't raise no dummies.


And that is no small feat, considering the father. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Remember, this is not an ocean view room.  This is what is known around Disney parts as pixie dust.  Woohoo!


That is some definite pixie dust!!! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Don't you hate it when the picture looks fine on your camera view-screen, but you get home later and see it was ever-so-slightly out of focus?






Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was amazing how much of a second wind everyone in the family got.  We forgot about being tired, hungry and grumpy.  Instead we were simply thinking, "Wow..."


I can see how that might happen... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We'd flown 6,000 miles for an exotic experience, so our first meal was Costco pizza.  Which we kind of burned in the oven.  But we were still hungry enough to eat it.


But it was burned Costco pizza in Hawaii... which I'm pretty sure on the scale of "best pizza ever" sits somewhere not too far from the pizzas at Via Napoli. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think it was on the wrong setting the whole time.  So I apologize for the size.
> 
> Pasty white guy alert!  Avert your eyes!


You're apologizing for it???  

You really should have said it was intentional.  You know... you made the pictures smaller to protect our eyes from the full exposure to the pasty white guy. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ya' shoulda'a took a lesson from Scotty and started kickin' the seat of the woman in front of you that was begging for a dental exam. The stress relief from that a lone would have bought you a couple more hours of energy.


Rob makes a very good point here.  

Maybe you should have just traded Scotty seats?


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

afwdwfan said:


> I'm almost scared to know her secrets.  I mean, just look at how she snuck the 4th kid onto the plane...


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

2xcited2sleep said:


> Congratulations on Cletus the stowaway!!!!



Thank you!  Julie doesn't like the name "Cletus" for some reason, so I keep using it just to annoy her. 



2xcited2sleep said:


> Thanks for the guidebook recommendations and driving tips!  Duly noted.  I entered the DIS' contest to win a trip... would love to put these tips to good use!  I think I will have to take your sage advice and "move heaven and earth" to get there.  It looks absolutely gorgeous!



I hope it helps!  The books really helped us find some cool spots.  And like I said, the maps were very helpful.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Your wife's packing prowess is awe-inspiring.  Five people for 2.5 weeks??  Even with the ability to do laundry it is impressive!!



Agreed. 



2xcited2sleep said:


> Hate when the airlines change carefully selected seat assignments.



Airlines stink.  Period.



2xcited2sleep said:


> I may have to try "the Scotty method" the next time I am seated in front of a seat kicker.  And ugh to the woman in front of you... WTH?  I think reclining is just rude.



Some people think about their actions and the effect they have on others...and some don't.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Hurrah for the second wind upon arriving at Aulani.  The pictures are just stunning.  I can totally see how a place like that would wipe all of your cares/worries right away.  Looking forward to seeing more!



Don't worry, there's more to come!



franandaj said:


> Thanks for posting in the DVC section.



 aboard!  Thanks for joining in!



franandaj said:


> I've seen you post on enough of my friend's TRs that I know about your smarta** sense of humor and thought it would be fun to give your TR a try!



Moi? 



franandaj said:


> First off congratulations on your next "tax deduction"!



Thank you very much!  Second incomes are overrated anyway.



franandaj said:


> I love everyone's sense of humor! From speaking in Klingon to Python jokes, this will be a very amusing TR with awesome pictures and great storytelling especially with the fact checker on board!



I don't know if you've seen the DIS Dads around, but we're all pretty good at giving each other crap.  And quoting movies.

And then I seem to have made friends with some others on the board who may not be DIS Dads, but are still excellent at giving me crap. 



franandaj said:


> We are two folks (albeit Pooh sized folks) but we can't even make a week long trip without four large suitcases, just under 50lbs and the max carry ons.  I don't know how she got your clothes, and the kids clothes into two suitcases!



 Maybe it helped that we mostly went with shorts and t-shirts?  I still think it involves voodoo magic.  Do you two know any voodoo? 



franandaj said:


> Looking forward to hearing about the rest of your trip.  Eventually we will make it to Aulani, but it may be another couple years since our "vacation card" is full through 2015.  There was so much more that I wanted to comment on, but reading 9 pages, I forget a lot as I'm getting old.



I hope you enjoy it.  And I hope you can make it to Aulani someday.  Definitely worth the effort.



eandesmom said:


> Clif Mojo mountain mix or trail mix are pretty good, they have that sweet/savory thing going. One has pretzel but I can't recall which one, those and Trio are about it for me,



Haven't heard of them.  I should just carry slices of bacon around instead.



eandesmom said:


> That is classic! Love it



 My romantic grand gestures always seem to backfire.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Depression and antisocial behavior do not exist in this dojo.



Wax on... wax off...




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just remember, all generalizations are bad.



Generally speaking...




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can honestly state I never would have thought to do that.



Then you're not "That Family", you only "that family"...
Not same thing 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Let's go for "inspiration" instead of depression.  Then we can start the 10-year plan of saving for Aulani.



I like it, but I'm still working on a slightly different ten-year plan right now, so it may need to be a twenty or thirty year plan.  
I'll let you know if I figure out another option.
(assuming it's legal... otherwise I'll keep it to myself) 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Don't worry, I'm getting fatter, older and uglier every year!



Certainly beats not having more years.
That's a win under any circumstance.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Well, I know they have plenty in Panama City Beach.  At least they did as of last week.



Now everyone in Panama City Beach is wondering where the rum has gone.



afwdwfan said:


> Isn't the mention of the words "pregnancy test" when you're not expecting it to be relevant punishment enough?



One would think.  Maybe Julie's more evil than most people.  



afwdwfan said:


> And boy was he ever...







afwdwfan said:


> Just think how much entertainment value Scotty has brought into your lives!



This is true.  But two of him might cause a rift in the space-time continuum.



afwdwfan said:


> Not to mention the fact that you don't want to be that guy getting up to use the airplane lavatory every 2 minutes.



Speaking of which, have you noticed how absolutely no one pays attention to the seat belt sign anymore?  They just get up whenever they want to.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm almost scared to know her secrets.  I mean, just look at how she snuck the 4th kid onto the plane...







afwdwfan said:


> Yeah... that only happens when you have a tight layover.
> 
> And it always happens when you have a tight layover.



Well, at least the gates were as far apart as possible.  So there's that.



afwdwfan said:


> Made might be a little bit harsh.  I'm pretty sure she was willing.
> 
> 
> After all, I'm sure she knew you were getting on that plane with or without her.



 Truth.



afwdwfan said:


> So the civil Engineer can't figure out how to get to the highway...



One paragraph in the guidebook on Oahu apologized for the highway system up front.  They basically promised that at some point on your trip, you would get lost.

And...they're right.



afwdwfan said:


> I hope they were worth it.  I'd have given up the idea of finding that truck a long time ago!



We will go far and wide for donuts.



afwdwfan said:


> Captain Obvious?



That's my cousin.



afwdwfan said:


> I always prefer to go with the "reaching back and swatting blindly."



Crude, but sporadically effective.



afwdwfan said:


> I always feel a little overwhelmed after a long day of traveling.  I understand and appreciate the "welcome" that you get at certain resorts, but wouldn't you like to have a few seconds to get out of the car, stretch, and gather your senses before they start the assault.



Well, it's not as bad as I made it out to be.  We were ready to be pampered by Aulani, I can tell you that.



afwdwfan said:


> And nobody doubted you.



I just signed some papers with my Aulani pen.  Yeah, it felt good.



afwdwfan said:


> And that is no small feat, considering the father.



That was carefully phrased for a reason. 



afwdwfan said:


> That is some definite pixie dust!!!



Yup.  Colors are really more brilliant in Hawaii.



afwdwfan said:


> But it was burned Costco pizza in Hawaii... which I'm pretty sure on the scale of "best pizza ever" sits somewhere not too far from the pizzas at Via Napoli.



Burnt pizza in Hawaii still tastes like burnt pizza.  So I don't think I can put it in the "best pizza ever" pantheon.  But there is an element that makes you not care, since you're just trying to scarf it down before heading out to try the waterslides anyway. 



afwdwfan said:


> You're apologizing for it???
> 
> You really should have said it was intentional.  You know... you made the pictures smaller to protect our eyes from the full exposure to the pasty white guy.



You may say that, but let me ask the female readers what they think about this issue...



Ok, I'm back.  They said to delete it altogether. 



afwdwfan said:


> Rob makes a very good point here.
> 
> Maybe you should have just traded Scotty seats?



I had an aisle seat and Scotty had a middle seat.  So, pick your poison.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Wax on... wax off...[



Where did these cars come from, anyway?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Then you're not "That Family", you only "that family"...
> Not same thing



Well, that's a relief!  I think.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I like it, but I'm still working on a slightly different ten-year plan right now, so it may need to be a twenty or thirty year plan.
> I'll let you know if I figure out another option.
> (assuming it's legal... otherwise I'll keep it to myself)



Remember, Red.  Hope is a good thing.  Maybe the best of things.  And no truly good thing ever dies.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Certainly beats not having more years.
> That's a win under any circumstance.



Amen to that.


----------



## jmwest

Captain_Oblivious said:


> And then we saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excitement level--rising.  Troubles--melting away.


Great start to the trip!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Move heaven and earth to get there.  If we can do it, so can you.



Lexy and I went to Oahu and Maui for our honeymoon. We've always said that someday we will go back with the family. Now that we have our third (and last ) on the way I need to set out a time table for that to happen an it looks like Aulani will definitely need to be a part of that. I guess it's time to start over on that 5 year plan.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

jmwest said:


> Great start to the trip!



You mean Aulani?  Yes.  Yes, it was.




jmwest said:


> Lexy and I went to Oahu and Maui for our honeymoon. We've always said that someday we will go back with the family. Now that we have our third (and last ) on the way I need to set out a time table for that to happen an it looks like Aulani will definitely need to be a part of that. I guess it's time to start over on that 5 year plan.



Totally worth it!  We said Scotty was our last, too.


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

Captain_Oblivious said:


> This is true.  But two of him might cause a rift in the space-time continuum.



Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies! Rivers and seas boiling!

Forty years of darkness! Earthquakes, volcanoes...

The dead rising from the grave!

Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Where did these cars come from, anyway?



Detroit...





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Remember, Red.  Hope is a good thing.  Maybe the best of things.  And no truly good thing ever dies.




You know what the Mexicans say about the Pacific? 
They say it has no memory. That's where I want to live the rest of my life. 
a warm place with no memory.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Amen to that.



Tell it brother!
Tell it!


----------



## middlepat

Great update there Captain, My Captain!

Love seeing the butane containment tanks in the view. (or was that not the scenic look you were referring to?)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Remember, Red.  Hope is a good thing.  Maybe the best of things.  And no truly good thing ever dies.



Shawshank Redemption



Cinderella's Fella said:


> Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies! Rivers and seas boiling!
> 
> Forty years of darkness! Earthquakes, volcanoes...
> 
> The dead rising from the grave!
> 
> Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!



Ghostbusters



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You know what the Mexicans say about the Pacific?
> They say it has no memory. That's where I want to live the rest of my life.
> a warm place with no memory.



Shawshank Redemption.  (again)

How many points did I get?  

Or is this like Who's Line Is It Anyway? where the points don't matter.

Can't wait to see more HI.  (and Aulani)


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Cinderella's Fella said:


> Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies! Rivers and seas boiling!
> 
> Forty years of darkness! Earthquakes, volcanoes...
> 
> The dead rising from the grave!
> 
> Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!



Don't forget the Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Detroit...



For you, beginner luck.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You know what the Mexicans say about the Pacific?
> They say it has no memory. That's where I want to live the rest of my life.
> a warm place with no memory.



I think that's true.  The Pacific gave no indication that it remembered me from my last visit. 



middlepat said:


> Great update there Captain, My Captain!



Hey, thanks!  I figured you could take comfort in the fact that even in Hawaii, we were still having pizza mis-haps.



middlepat said:


> Love seeing the butane containment tanks in the view. (or was that not the scenic look you were referring to?)



Everywhere I looked, I saw something that reminded me of her...



middlepat said:


> Shawshank Redemption
> 
> 
> 
> Ghostbusters
> 
> 
> 
> Shawshank Redemption.  (again)
> 
> How many points did I get?



*+3* 



middlepat said:


> Or is this like Who's Line Is It Anyway? where the points don't matter.



Pretty much.  I'm not even bothering to keep track of them.



middlepat said:


> Can't wait to see more HI.  (and Aulani)



Coming right up!  (eventually)


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

*Wednesday, June 19*

We woke up around 5:30 a.m. Hawaii time.  I thought this was a phenomenal success as far as adjusting to the time zone went.  Our plan for the day involved touring Pearl Harbor and the Honolulu area.  But given the horror stories Id heard about Honolulu rush-hour traffic, our tour wasnt until 10:30 a.m.  This gave us time to eat a leisurely breakfast in our room (muffins and apple pastries from Costco, which we managed not to burn).  We had also decided against getting re-fillable mugs, being unable to justify the cost ($18.99 per mug).  So we had the in-room coffee, which was decidedly mediocre.  But still better than Nescafe.  So we had that going for us, which was nice.

Then again, I have a feeling Pennzoil is also better than Nescafe.

Ready to face the day, we decided to wander the resort some more.  All right, show of hands: whos ready for me to shut up and post more Aulani pictures?

Ok, ok, fine.  Put all those hands down already.  You too, Julie.  

Morning on the balcony:






The Starlit Hui lawn below (it has another name but Im extremely lazy and didnt bother looking it up):






Hallway wallpaper.  Notice any familiar shapes?:






Snorkeling lagoon.  For those of us too cheauh, thrifty, to pay for the snorkeling experience, they had some observation windows where you could see all of the tropical fish.  And maybe a hidden menehune if you looked hard enough.






Menehune are little creatures from Hawaiian mythology, known for being exceptional craftsmen and building temples, fishponds and the like overnight.  Theyre also known for being mischievous creatures.  Disney incorporated the menehune into the story behind Aulani, and youll find them hidden all over the resort.

The main pool has a zero-entry area and a nice cave feature for shade.  Just on the edge of this picture you can see a cartthey had ice water available throughout the day here and in a couple of other spots, which I thought was a welcome touch for the guests.






Heres the cave over the pool.  Just on the other side of this ridge is the exit for Volcanic Vertical, which is a body slide that runs in complete darkness.  Sarah and I both tried it and thought it was a lot of fun, although you need to watch for water up your nose.






Theres also a little hidden feature in this cave that is triggered by the Menehune Trail game, but well return to that later.

Classic Disney theming abounds.  The snack shop and bathroom area near the pool are made to look like a typical shack at the beach.
















Heres the dual-level infinity hot tub.  I think I can let the pictures sell you on this one.  They have some cool LED lighting in there at night as well.  We thought it would be a great spot to watch the sunset, but in the summer the sun actually sets further to the north (right side of picture) and behind the neighboring hotel.  You might have better luck in winter.











Yes, the sky really is this blue.  Colors just seemed more vivid to us in Hawaii.  I'm no meteorologist but I thought that maybe, just maybe, there is less smog here than on the East Coast.












Heres the lagoon, where you can swim in the waters of the Pacific.  You can snorkel, but there arent any sharks, so I didnt have to worry about scarring my daughter all over again.






This is called a spider lily.






We made our way out to the point on the edge of the lagoon to enjoy the view looking back.






Christmas card?






The lazy river is one of the best Ive ever seen.  It finds that happy medium between too long and too short, and there are plenty of features to keep your interest: beautiful gardens, bridges, caves, waterfalls, and a couple of surprises to make sure you dont stay dry.  The second waterslide, the Tubestone Curl, serves as a launch to send you straight into the lazy river.  I thought that was an ingenious design.  Theres also an exit for you get right back out and back onto the slide if you prefer.  Considering how fun the slides were, the kids and I used this option quite a bit.






Before we headed out to our car, we wandered the lobby again.  Just because we could.  It really is stunning, although its a little tricky getting the lighting right for pictures.
















We tried some family shots in front of the valley, but again, lighting is a bit of an issue.
















And lastly, just for Pat: the bathroom shot.  We figured youd like the bamboo sinks.






*Coming Up Next:*  Remembering a date which will live in infamy.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

A few bonus shots I couldn't fit into the update, just because I'm such a nice guy:


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Wednesday, June 19*
> 
> We woke up around 5:30 a.m. Hawaii time.  I thought this was a phenomenal success as far as adjusting to the time zone went.  Our plan for the day involved touring Pearl Harbor and the Honolulu area.  But given the horror stories Id heard about Honolulu rush-hour traffic, our tour wasnt until 10:30 a.m.  This gave us time to eat a leisurely breakfast in our room (muffins and apple pastries from Costco, which we managed not to burn).  We had also decided against getting re-fillable mugs, being unable to justify the cost ($18.99 per mug).  So we had the in-room coffee, which was decidedly mediocre.  But still better than Nescafe.  So we had that going for us, which was nice.



Amazing what staying up until midnight will do!  This is why I PACK coffee. Great job not burning the pastries.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Heres the dual-level infinity hot tub.  I think I can let the pictures sell you on this one.  They have some cool LED lighting in there at night as well.  We thought it would be a great spot to watch the sunset, but in the summer the sun actually sets further to the north (right side of picture) and behind the neighboring hotel.  You might have better luck in winter.



Somehow I totally FAILED to get a picture of this, at all, so I'm glad you did!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Before we headed out to our car, we wandered the lobby again.  Just because we could.  It really is stunning, although its a little tricky getting the lighting right for pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tried some family shots in front of the valley, but again, lighting is a bit of an issue.



I had the worst time with photos here.  You did ok!  For the longest time...like until we were actually there...I thought all those little square abalone tiles by the photo mural were...

price tags.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> And lastly, just for Pat: the bathroom shot.  We figured youd like the bamboo sinks.


I still want one of those sinks


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> But given the horror stories Id heard about Honolulu rush-hour traffic, our tour wasnt until 10:30 a.m


Really... you'd think there might be a civil engineer out there somewhere that might actually be able to fix the screwed up transportation infrastructure they have.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Then again, I have a feeling Pennzoil is also better than Nescafe.


I think you're probably right.  But then again, I'd probably thinkg Pennzoil is better than Starbucks coffee too.

And it would definitely be cheaper. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hallway wallpaper.  Notice any familiar shapes?:


Nemo? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sarah and I both tried it and thought it was a lot of fun, although you need to watch for water up your nose.


That little detail can ruin any good water slide experience. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm no meteorologist but I thought that maybe, just maybe, there is less smog here than on the East Coast.


I don't know if you're right or not, but I'd believe it.  Makes sense to me. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:*  Remembering a date which will live in infamy.


Well, I hope there will be Aulani pictures. 




Just kidding, I look forward to seeing your take on touring this historic site.


----------



## middlepat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Wednesday, June 19*
> 
> We woke up around 5:30 a.m. Hawaii time.  I thought this was a phenomenal success as far as adjusting to the time zone went.



This is a success, I start with a time zone head start on you and if I can sleep until 5:30 by the end of our stay in HI I feel that was a success.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Honolulu rush-hour



High tide on the north coast?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So we had the in-room coffee, which was decidedly mediocre.  But still better than Nescafe.  So we had that going for us, which was nice.



Muddy water and bleach is also better than Nescafe so nice low bar there sir.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Then again, I have a feeling Pennzoil is also better than Nescafe.



or this.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hallway wallpaper.  Notice any familiar shapes?:



3 olive martini?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The main pool has a zero-entry area and a nice cave feature for shade.



For those of us with "celtic" pigment?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just on the edge of this picture you can see a cartthey had ice water available throughout the day here and in a couple of other spots, which I thought was a welcome touch for the guests.



(at how much per serving?)



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yes, the sky really is this blue.  Colors just seemed more vivid to us in Hawaii.  I'm no meteorologist but I thought that maybe, just maybe, there is less smog here than on the East Coast.



You may be on to something there.

{aside} when we would visit Hawaii back in the day prior to digital photography, we used to get our film developed on island because no one at home could get the color balance quite right.
{/aside}



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Heres the lagoon, where you can swim in the waters of the Pacific.  You can snorkel, but there arent any sharks, so I didnt have to worry about scarring my daughter all over again.



Who would ever put their child in peril like that?  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:*  Remembering a date which will live in infamy.




Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

Captain_Oblivious said:


> We had also decided against getting re-fillable mugs, being unable to justify the cost ($18.99 per mug).




And....uh......given my "medical condition", my coffee consumption has been drastically reduced.  So yeah....couldn't justify $18.99....





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, ok, fine.  Put all those hands down already.  You too, Julie.










Captain_Oblivious said:


> Menehune are little creatures from Hawaiian mythology, known for being exceptional craftsmen and building temples, fishponds and the like overnight.  Theyre also known for being mischievous creatures.  Disney incorporated the menehune into the story behind Aulani, and youll find them hidden all over the resort.




If you look back at the pictures of the kids, they are wearing menehune necklaces that they were given upon arrival.  





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yes, the sky really is this blue.  Colors just seemed more vivid to us in Hawaii.  I'm no meteorologist but I thought that maybe, just maybe, there is less smog here than on the East Coast.




Ya think?    





Captain_Oblivious said:


> We tried some family shots in front of the valley, but again, lighting is a bit of an issue.




And we seemed to have really bad luck when we asked someone else to take our picture.


----------



## marvali

A really great tour around Aulani so far!  You got some great pictures.   Easy to see why you guys are so excited about being there!   What a great view from your non ocean view room. 

And nice job dealing with the time change! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were also given cups of ice-cold flavored water, given a subtle Disney touch.


 So cool!!! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


>


 Funny, she doesn't look like she has a, uh, "medical condition." 



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> hey i live by the same rules.
> 
> 
> nice kukui nuts, i have a few pairs of those from our maui trip.


 If you've had them that long, you might want to ask the doctor for a stronger prescription........


----------



## Poolrat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> And lastly, just for Pat: the bathroom shot.  We figured youd like the bamboo sinks.



 
See a bathroom,  tile, Sink and lights can be so unique and special.  

Amazing - that's all I can say - simply amazing.   Someday I will make it out there.


----------



## MEK

I LOVE apple pastries from Costco.  They are the BEST!  I think I said that about the Costco pizza, too.  Can you tell I shop there A LOT!

Gorgeous gorgeous pictures!  So glad the time zone change worked in your favor to get these gorgeous shots.  Just lovely.

Bring on Pearl Harbor!


----------



## podsnel

I completely agree- the colors are much brighter there- the air smells better, everything is just...better. Sigh....

Quite the shark tale there, Daddy- but don't be too hard on yourself.  She looks like she's almost over it!  

Great, great photos- I am loving your vacation!


----------



## rentayenta

The sky is so blue. Like wow blue. 

Great pics and you're family is beautiful. What a fun trip.


----------



## chattadisser

I just found your TR and WOW! Such a beautiful place and a very entertaining write-up. I can't wait to hear how the rest goes.

Now I've got to go...I've got to figure out how to get to Hawaii!  

Christine


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> For you, beginner luck.


A flyswatter would still have been easier.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We will go far and wide for donuts.


Consume enough of em  and youll have that wide part covered nicely.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Everywhere I looked, I saw something that reminded me of her...


Naked Gun
(Yah I know there aint any points this time around, but I couldn't resist.)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We woke up around 5:30 a.m. Hawaii time.  I thought this was a phenomenal success as far as adjusting to the time zone went.



Agreed.   
Still a might early but then again you got to take in a beautiful Hawaiian sunrise.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> But given the horror stories Id heard about Honolulu rush-hour traffic, our tour wasnt until 10:30 a.m.



Ill keep this in mind.
So are we talking LA bad or just worse than say Hot-lanta?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> This gave us time to eat a leisurely breakfast in our room



So did you figure out the oven by now?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> (muffins and apple pastries from Costco, which we managed not to burn).



Ill take that as a yes.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We had also decided against getting re-fillable mugs, being unable to justify the cost ($18.99 per mug).  So we had the in-room coffee, which was decidedly mediocre.  But still better than Nescafe.



The mugs are only justifiable if you going to be on site for a week or more
The coffee shoulda been better than that though, I mean they grow the stuff there for peats sake.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> So we had that going for us, which was nice.



Gunga galunga... gunga, gunga-lagunga



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Then again, I have a feeling Pennzoil is also better than Nescafe.



The dregs out of a chum bucket are better than Nesca-crap.
So thats a pretty low bar.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ready to face the day, we decided to wander the resort some more.  All right, show of hands: whos ready for me to shut up and post more Aulani pictures?



Im pliable Ill go with whatever Julie says.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, ok, fine.  Put all those hands down already.  You too, Julie.



See I knew I could count on her.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Morning on the balcony:



And you skillfully aimed the shot away from that other site that reminds you of other things.

Ok smarta** remarks aside 
Great shot of three very happy youngens.  Memories for a lifetime.
Nice work sir.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hallway wallpaper.  Notice any familiar shapes?:



A bit abstract but Ill count it.
(or were you talking about the bits that look like various serrated knives, daggers  and sharp scissors reminding you of a different procedure that you now have scheduled for the near future?)



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Snorkeling lagoon.  For those of us too cheauh, thrifty, to pay for the snorkeling experience, they had some observation windows where you could see all of the tropical fish.  And maybe a hidden menehune if you looked hard enough.



Thrifty?  You took them to Hawaii thats extravagant.
But thats also a very cool detail built into the resort so Disney gets a point too. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just on the edge of this picture you can see a cartthey had ice water available throughout the day here and in a couple of other spots, which I thought was a welcome touch for the guests.



That would be a nice touch at the Florida resorts as well where the humidity is worse and the sea breeze is a might lacking.  We need to the Imagineers to get on that one.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yes, the sky really is this blue.  Colors just seemed more vivid to us in Hawaii.  I'm no meteorologist but I thought that maybe, just maybe, there is less smog here than on the East Coast.



My pitiful old lungs might not know what to do with air that clear.  Besides, thats not smog were breathing out here Its enhanced air; enhanced with known carcinogens, yes, but enhanced none the less.  




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Heres the lagoon, where you can swim in the waters of the Pacific.  You can snorkel, but there arent any sharks, so I didnt have to worry about scarring my daughter all over again.



Those were only little sharks 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Christmas card?



Not bad but I bet you got better ones.
Well wait for the rest of the TR and then vote on em.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Before we headed out to our car, we wandered the lobby again.  Just because we could.  It really is stunning, although its a little tricky getting the lighting right for pictures.



A slightly overexposed picture taken in Hawaii is still a picture taken in Hawaii (which immediately beats most other pictures regardless of technical excellence).  Besides being a might over exposed in Hawaii is a bit of a metaphor in the first place.   




Captain_Oblivious said:


> A few bonus shots I couldn't fit into the update, just because I'm such a nice guy:



Odd
Thats the same basic thing that I heard from that guy in the ally offering me just a little bit of this really cool white powder.  Heres just a little bit more for you to try, just because Im such a nice guy




Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:*  Remembering a date which will live in infamy.



Patiently waiting for this part.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

marvali said:


> If you've had them that long, you might want to ask the doctor for a stronger prescription........


----------



## KatMark

Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Wednesday, June 19*



If no other picture does it, this one certainly has convinced me that we MUST GO BACK TO HAWAII (and do that stopover in California as you suggested). Absolutely stunning...as are all of the pictures.


----------



## GettinReadyforDisney

Wow, the sky is soooo blue!  

We are planning a trip to Aulani next June . . . living vicariously through you, in the meantime!!  

Thanks for a great trip report.  I'm looking forward to hearing more!!


----------



## glennbo123

I read this yesterday, but coming back to comment...



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We had also decided against getting re-fillable mugs, being unable to justify the cost ($18.99 per mug).  So we had the in-room coffee, which was decidedly mediocre.  But still better than Nescafe.  So we had that going for us, which was nice.



I swear by Starbucks Via.  Curse like a sailor, seriously.  No, just kidding, but Via is great for just such an occasion.

Oh, and there's my favorite Caddyshack quote stuck in there, although I'm sure someone has pointed that out by now.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Then again, I have a feeling Pennzoil is also better than Nescafe.



Yes, it goes Pennzoil, Quaker State, Nescafe, Beverly.  But in fairness to Beverly, the vote was very close.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> All right, show of hands: whos ready for me to shut up and post more Aulani pictures?
> 
> Ok, ok, fine.  Put all those hands down already.  You too, Julie.



I saw her, she had her hand up before you got to the "and post more Aulani pictures" part.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The main pool has a zero-entry area and a nice cave feature for shade.  Just on the edge of this picture you can see a cartthey had ice water available throughout the day here and in a couple of other spots, which I thought was a welcome touch for the guests.



For the ch-, I mean thrifty, when you say "available" do you mean "for free"?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Heres the cave over the pool.  Just on the other side of this ridge is the exit for Volcanic Vertical, which is a body slide that runs in complete darkness.  Sarah and I both tried it and thought it was a lot of fun, although you need to watch for water up your nose.



I can't wait to try it.  Thanks for the nose-water warning.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Classic Disney theming abounds.  The snack shop and bathroom area near the pool are made to look like a typical shack at the beach.



So cool.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Christmas card?







Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:*  Remembering a date which will live in infamy.



When construction started on Rt 141?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Amazing what staying up until midnight will do!  This is why I PACK coffee. Great job not burning the pastries.



We were so tight on our luggage that coffee may have thrown us over the edge of the weight limit.



eandesmom said:


> Somehow I totally FAILED to get a picture of this, at all, so I'm glad you did!



Actually, we never went to Hawaii.  I just stole these pictures from the interwebs and photo-shopped my family in.



eandesmom said:


> I had the worst time with photos here.  You did ok!  For the longest time...like until we were actually there...I thought all those little square abalone tiles by the photo mural were...
> 
> price tags.



 Being Disney, I wouldn't put it past them!



eandesmom said:


> I still want one of those sinks



They are pretty cool.  I would totally re-model my bathroom to look like that if I could do it for free.



afwdwfan said:


> Really... you'd think there might be a civil engineer out there somewhere that might actually be able to fix the screwed up transportation infrastructure they have.



You can solve any of their problems if you have an unlimited budget, cultural resource agencies who see the big picture instead of simply protecting their own turf, and property owners who are more than willing to give you whatever room you need.  Failing that...it gets a little trickier.

I'd settle for better signage, though.



afwdwfan said:


> I think you're probably right.  But then again, I'd probably thinkg Pennzoil is better than Starbucks coffee too.
> 
> And it would definitely be cheaper.



 Not a Starbucks fan, so I'd tend to agree on both counts. 



afwdwfan said:


> Nemo?



I think that's Gil, actually.



afwdwfan said:


> That little detail can ruin any good water slide experience.



It doesn't stop you from going again, though.



afwdwfan said:


> I don't know if you're right or not, but I'd believe it.  Makes sense to me.



You can just say I'm right.  Quicker that way.



afwdwfan said:


> Well, I hope there will be Aulani pictures.



There will be...eventually.



afwdwfan said:


> Just kidding, I look forward to seeing your take on touring this historic site.



If you're an American and you happen to be in Hawaii, there's no excuse for not going to see it.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

middlepat said:


> This is a success, I start with a time zone head start on you and if I can sleep until 5:30 by the end of our stay in HI I feel that was a success.



I figured it was actually a good thing if we stayed slightly ahead of Hawaii time.  It would help us beat crowds by getting to places early and set us up to take advantage of some of the early-bird specials at restaurants.



middlepat said:


> High tide on the north coast?



People have to go to work even in Honolulu.



middlepat said:


> Muddy water and bleach is also better than Nescafe so nice low bar there sir.



Can't argue with you there.



middlepat said:


> 3 olive martini?



You would pick that one, wouldn't you?



middlepat said:


> For those of us with "celtic" pigment?



Pretty much.  I only come in two colors.



middlepat said:


> (at how much per serving?)



You may be surprised to note that the ice water stations were free.



middlepat said:


> You may be on to something there.
> 
> {aside} when we would visit Hawaii back in the day prior to digital photography, we used to get our film developed on island because no one at home could get the color balance quite right.
> {/aside}



I believe it.  There were a few instances where we tried to take some pictures and I came away disappointed because we couldn't seem to capture how vivid the colors were.



middlepat said:


> Who would ever put their child in peril like that?



You'd have to be a moron to do that.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> And....uh......given my "medical condition", my coffee consumption has been drastically reduced.  So yeah....couldn't justify $18.99....



We made up for it at the gift shop.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> If you look back at the pictures of the kids, they are wearing menehune necklaces that they were given upon arrival.







Mrs. Knowitall said:


> And we seemed to have really bad luck when we asked someone else to take our picture.



We didn't run into many future Ansel Adams's on this trip.



marvali said:


> A really great tour around Aulani so far!  You got some great pictures.   Easy to see why you guys are so excited about being there!   What a great view from your non ocean view room.



Thanks!  I wish we'd had the means to extend our stay there.



marvali said:


> And nice job dealing with the time change!







marvali said:


> Funny, she doesn't look like she has a, uh, "medical condition."



Well, we were still in the first trimester at that point.  But of course, she would look good at any time.



marvali said:


> If you've had them that long, you might want to ask the doctor for a stronger prescription........



I'll never look at that lei the same way again.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Poolrat said:


> See a bathroom,  tile, Sink and lights can be so unique and special.



I don't often take pictures of bathrooms.  But when I do, it's because they're Hawaiian.  



Poolrat said:


> Amazing - that's all I can say - simply amazing.   Someday I will make it out there.



You will love it!



MEK said:


> I LOVE apple pastries from Costco.  They are the BEST!  I think I said that about the Costco pizza, too.  Can you tell I shop there A LOT!



They do have a lot of good stuff.  My problem is that every time I find something there I really like, they stop carrying it for some reason.  They used to have pretzel sandwich rolls that were awesome.  Now I can't find them anymore.



MEK said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous pictures!  So glad the time zone change worked in your favor to get these gorgeous shots.  Just lovely.







MEK said:


> Bring on Pearl Harbor!



Yes ma'am!



podsnel said:


> I completely agree- the colors are much brighter there- the air smells better, everything is just...better. Sigh....



Better than Delaware?!  Let's not get too carried away.



podsnel said:


> Quite the shark tale there, Daddy- but don't be too hard on yourself.  She looks like she's almost over it!



Just don't ask her if she wants to go snorkeling again. 



podsnel said:


> Great, great photos- I am loving your vacation!



We're just getting started!


----------



## catherines_mama

So funny thing- you mentioned- rack up the FF miles to make it happen. Before I even read that I got a call from the boss that I had to fly out (from NC) to San Fran for a client pitch. Got the call Friday, left Sunday and was back Monday night/Tuesday on the Redeye. On the 1st leg they made an announcement about US Air having a great deal for the USAir MasterCard. Double miles for that trip, 2 companion tickets per year (yes Hawaii counts) etc. we are down to one CC (Disney Visa) so why not! I just got a new role at work that will have me doing these quick trips a lot more. If I can just fly USAir and bank up the miles- it might just happen! Woohoo!

We aren't doing Disney for a couple yrs anyway after this week. Banking up DVC for Aulani. I'm getting a little excited.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

rentayenta said:


> The sky is so blue. Like wow blue.



It was really amazing.  I caught myself staring several times during the trip. 



rentayenta said:


> Great pics and you're family is beautiful. What a fun trip.



Thank you!  Good thing they got Mom's looks.



chattadisser said:


> I just found your TR and WOW! Such a beautiful place and a very entertaining write-up. I can't wait to hear how the rest goes.
> 
> Now I've got to go...I've got to figure out how to get to Hawaii!
> 
> Christine



 Thanks for reading!

I suggest flying to Hawaii.  I know driving is usually cheaper, but...



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> A flyswatter would still have been easier.



That would have made for a shorter scene.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Consume enough of em  and youll have that wide part covered nicely.



Way ahead of you...



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Naked Gun
> (Yah I know there aint any points this time around, but I couldn't resist.)



Here's a point anyway. *+1*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Agreed.
> Still a might early but then again you got to take in a beautiful Hawaiian sunrise.



Being on a slightly early schedule throughout the trip was not necessarily a bad thing.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ill keep this in mind.
> So are we talking LA bad or just worse than say Hot-lanta?



Honestly, if you've ever driven in NY, DC, Chicago, or LA, you've seen the worst the nation has to offer.  For the most part, the H-1 is slow and tends to crawl at rush hour especially at the junction with H-2.  Outside of rush hour you might slow down for some heavy traffic but you generally keep moving.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So did you figure out the oven by now?
> 
> Ill take that as a yes.



It's a lot easier when you don't have to use it.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The mugs are only justifiable if you going to be on site for a week or more
> The coffee shoulda been better than that though, I mean they grow the stuff there for peats sake.



Agreed.  The good stuff (i.e. Kona) was for sale.  The stuff in the room was a "Maui blend" or something like that.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Gunga galunga... gunga, gunga-lagunga



*+1*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The dregs out of a chum bucket are better than Nesca-crap.
> So thats a pretty low bar.



Mmmm...chum...



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Im pliable Ill go with whatever Julie says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See I knew I could count on her.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And you skillfully aimed the shot away from that other site that reminds you of other things.



Julie made me.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ok smarta** remarks aside
> Great shot of three very happy youngens.  Memories for a lifetime.
> Nice work sir.



Thanks!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> A bit abstract but Ill count it.
> (or were you talking about the bits that look like various serrated knives, daggers  and sharp scissors reminding you of a different procedure that you now have scheduled for the near future?)



 Don't even joke about that!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Thrifty?  You took them to Hawaii thats extravagant.



Well, most of our money was spent getting us there and putting a roof over our heads.  The rest was needed so we could eat.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That would be a nice touch at the Florida resorts as well where the humidity is worse and the sea breeze is a might lacking.  We need to the Imagineers to get on that one.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> My pitiful old lungs might not know what to do with air that clear.  Besides, thats not smog were breathing out here Its enhanced air; enhanced with known carcinogens, yes, but enhanced none the less.










GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Those were only little sharks



They'll get bigger as the years pass and the story grows.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Not bad but I bet you got better ones.
> Well wait for the rest of the TR and then vote on em.



You might be onto something there.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> A slightly overexposed picture taken in Hawaii is still a picture taken in Hawaii (which immediately beats most other pictures regardless of technical excellence).  Besides being a might over exposed in Hawaii is a bit of a metaphor in the first place.



The sun is definitely a bit more intense there.  We were warned about that.  It had something to do with being closer to the equator.   



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Odd
> Thats the same basic thing that I heard from that guy in the ally offering me just a little bit of this really cool white powder.  Heres just a little bit more for you to try, just because Im such a nice guy



So you took it, right?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Patiently waiting for this part.



Hopefully we'll get it up soon.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


>



What he said.



KatMark said:


> If no other picture does it, this one certainly has convinced me that we MUST GO BACK TO HAWAII (and do that stopover in California as you suggested). Absolutely stunning...as are all of the pictures.



Thanks Kathy!  We were really praying the pictures would do justice to the place.



GettinReadyforDisney said:


> Wow, the sky is soooo blue!





Oh, and  



GettinReadyforDisney said:


> We are planning a trip to Aulani next June . . . living vicariously through you, in the meantime!!
> 
> Thanks for a great trip report.  I'm looking forward to hearing more!!



I hope this helps!  You'll love it there.



glennbo123 said:


> I swear by Starbucks Via.  Curse like a sailor, seriously.  No, just kidding, but Via is great for just such an occasion.



We'll have to try it sometime.  Does it cost $17/cup like regular Starbucks?



glennbo123 said:


> Oh, and there's my favorite Caddyshack quote stuck in there, although I'm sure someone has pointed that out by now.



That's ok, have a useless point anyway. *+1*



glennbo123 said:


> Yes, it goes Pennzoil, Quaker State, Nescafe, Beverly.  But in fairness to Beverly, the vote was very close.



 



glennbo123 said:


> I saw her, she had her hand up before you got to the "and post more Aulani pictures" part.



Sounds like par for the course. 



glennbo123 said:


> For the ch-, I mean thrifty, when you say "available" do you mean "for free"?



That's exactly what I mean!  I'm sure you're paying for it somehow, but there's no extra fee for a cup of ice water.



glennbo123 said:


> I can't wait to try it.  Thanks for the nose-water warning.



If only someone had done the same for me...



glennbo123 said:


> When construction started on Rt 141?



Oooh, someone's getting feisty.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

catherines_mama said:


> So funny thing- you mentioned- rack up the FF miles to make it happen. Before I even read that I got a call from the boss that I had to fly out (from NC) to San Fran for a client pitch. Got the call Friday, left Sunday and was back Monday night/Tuesday on the Redeye. On the 1st leg they made an announcement about US Air having a great deal for the USAir MasterCard. Double miles for that trip, 2 companion tickets per year (yes Hawaii counts) etc. we are down to one CC (Disney Visa) so why not! I just got a new role at work that will have me doing these quick trips a lot more. If I can just fly USAir and bank up the miles- it might just happen! Woohoo!
> 
> We aren't doing Disney for a couple yrs anyway after this week. Banking up DVC for Aulani. I'm getting a little excited.



 That's awesome!  I hope you hit the threshold quickly!  It's really cool when you can cross items off the bucket list.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Jumping onboard....I'm in the middle of planning our June 2014 trip, including a stay at Aulani.  Love your trip report and pictures.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Im going to tell you something that may shock you.  Indeed, it may shake the very foundations of your worldview.  Ive tried to find a way to soften the blow, but theres just no easy way to say it.

Theres more to see in this world than Disney properties.

I can hear the cries now.  Heresy!  Blasphemy!  Stone him!

And thats just from my kids.  Nevertheless, I believe its true, and in order to prove it we needed to leave Aulani for a bit.  Dont worry, well be back later.

We retrieved our Impala from the self-parking lot.  Your key card gives you access to/from the lot, and if you are staying on DVC points, parking is free (even if youre not a DVC member like certain people narrating this story).  If youre a hotel guest, parking is an astronomical $35/day, and youd have to drink a crapload of the free ice water to make up for that.

We left around 8:30ish, hoping it was a late enough start to trail the rush hour traffic heading into Honolulu.  We had 2 sets of directions to Pearl Harbor.  Google Maps had us taking H-1 all the way around to Aloha Stadium and then backtracking a bit to get to the visitor center.  Aulanis front desk said to get off at Exit 8 onto Kamehameha Highway (Route 99) and follow that around.  We liked that idea better, and it turned out to be a good way to go.  Exit 8 is right at the spot where H-2 merges with H-1 heading east to the city, and it really backs up traffic.  By taking Kamehameha Highway, we bypassed that traffic and moved very smoothly.  The highway wraps around the harbor and takes you right to the front gate of the visitor center.

Pearl Harbor is considered part of a larger park called World War II Valor in the Pacific National Monument, which includes sites in Alaska and California.  But Pearl Harbor is by far the most-visited site and is actually the #1 tourist attraction in Hawaii.  For this reason, you are told to arrive early, because parking and tickets are at a premium.  

Technically, you can tour the U.S.S. Arizona Memorial for free, and some free tickets are available at the visitor center every day on a first-come first-served basis.  If you want to guarantee yourself a spot, you can make a reservation online for a small fee ($1.50 per person), which is what we did.  After all, we came a long way to see this, and it seemed a small price to pay to guarantee a spot.  Id made reservations for the 10:30 a.m. tour about 3-4 months ahead of time.  2 months later, all of the available online reservations were gone.






We arrived around 9:15 or so and didnt have much trouble finding a parking space.  The lot was filling up and a couple of tour buses were there, but it didnt seem too crowded to us.  There was no line at all when I went up to the front desk to collect our tour tickets.

There is a lot to see here, and you could easily spend a day.  The National Park Service runs the museum and the U.S.S. Arizona Memorial, and Pacific Historic Parks runs the other exhibits: the U.S.S. Missouri Memorial, the U.S.S. Bowfin Submarine Museum & Park, and the Pacific Aviation Museum.  These attractions require extra fees, and you can get combo tickets.  Because we are cheauh, thrifty, and wanted to spend our time seeing a few other sites around Honolulu, we opted to tour just the museum and Arizona memorial.

In case you slept through all of your history classes, Pearl Harbor is of course where Japan attacked the American Pacific naval fleet on Dec. 7, 1941, effectively entering the U.S. into World War II.  The attack caught the U.S. Navy by surprise and caused catastrophic damage to much of the fleet, including several battleships and destroyers.  The only reason it was not a decisive blow was due to the fact that the U.S. aircraft carriers were all out to sea, safe from the attackers.  This enabled the U.S. to recover much more quickly and prevent the Japanese from establishing dominance over the Pacific territories.

The museum area is very well done, and includes several outdoor viewpoints and informational signs.  Here we got a nice view of the Arizona Memorial (right) and U.S.S. Missouri (left).  The war with Japan began here at Pearl Harbor, and the Missouri is the site of Japans formal surrender at the end, so placing the ship here gives a nice symbolic closure of the conflict.  In the center of the picture is the transport boat run by the U.S. Navy which takes visitors out to the memorial.






This was a model of Oahu showing various strategic harbors and airfields that were struck by the Japanese pilots during the attack.  We also got a nice shot of the watch the guy on the right was wearing, since he refused to take his hands off the model while we tried to get the picture.






And this display showed the positions of the American fleet on the morning of the attack and the damage they sustained.  The battleships were all anchored together in a lineup called Battleship Rowthis was done to make them easier to watch and prevent sabotage.  Unfortunately, it made them incredibly easy targets for bombs and torpedoes.  Red means the ship was sunk.











There are two museum buildings, one called Road To War and the other called Attack.  Road To War deals with the lead-up to the battle, the reasons Japan wanted to strike first with a surprise attack, and the warnings about the attack sent through the U.S. government and military that were tragically ignored.  Attack details the battle itself.  The highlight of this museum is a short 5-10 minute film using mostly animated maps that details exactly how the attack occurred and the strategy behind it.  It was both riveting and effective.  Even better, it did not feel the need to add an unnecessary romantic triangle starring Ben Affleck and Whats-His-Face.

Here is a model showing what the U.S.S. Arizona looked like before the attack:






And this is a model of the Japanese aircraft carrier Akagi.






I had a devil of a time trying to get a picture of this model without reflections.  It shows what the Arizona looks like today, perched on the harbor floor beneath the memorial building.






This was a piece of art outside the museum which also adorned the memorial building in the harbor.






When we were finished touring the museum, it was 10:15 a.m. and that tour group was being ushered inside the next building so they could watch a film and then board the boat for the memorial.  We followed them up to the line to wait our turn for the next tour.  Getting in line early proved to be one of the best things we could have done.  An older gentleman in a Hawaiian shirt saw our kids and asked their ages.  When Sarah said she was 11, he said, I thought you might be 11.  I wanted to know because I was the same age as you when the attack occurred.






It turned out this man was an eyewitness to the attack.  An Oahu native, he lived on his familys farm about a mile away from Pearl Harbor at the time.  He had been out playing with his buddies on the railroad tracks when the Japanese Zeroes arrived.  At first, he and his friends thought it was just a war game going on, and they were lying down on the tracks and loudly cheering all of the explosions and fireworks.  It was about an hour or so before they realized how serious this was.  He talked about how his life changed from that point on, and how Hawaii went from being a sleepy island to suddenly living in fear, having to obey curfews and avoid suspicion (history shows how poorly Japanese-Americans were treated in the aftermath).  He mentioned having to break curfew every morning in order to go milk the cows at 5:30 a.m., and at one time he ran afoul of a soldier who put a bayonet at his throat.  In those years, he said, he was forced to grow up fast.

I am so thrilled that we got to meet him.  I dont know if there was any better way for my kids to hear about December 7, 1941.  It was just one of those divine appointments that occasionally touches your life in a way you wont forget.

When it was time for the tour, we were ushered into a theater to watch another film about the battle.  This movie is a little dated (it may be the same one they showed last time I was there in 1997), but it still contains one unforgettable image: actual footage of the sinking of the U.S.S. Arizona.  At one point during the attack, a bomb fell from a Japanese Zero.  It pierced the deck of the Arizona and happened to land in the absolute worst place: the magazine, where all of the ammunition was stored.  The resulting explosion is a jaw-dropping fireball, the force of which you can almost feel through the movie screen.  The Arizona went down quickly, taking 1,177 crewmen with her.

The decision was made later to leave the Arizona resting in the harbor as a permanent tomb and memorial to the sailors who lost their lives in the battle.  

When the film was over, we boarded the boat.  It was a short trip out to the memorial.






As we disembarked, the Navy sailor instructed people via the loudspeaker not to stop on the dock for pictures but to keep moving all the way into the memorial.  After stating this three times, people were still stopping for pictures.  So he got back on the loudspeaker and said, In case you somehow missed it the first three times, DO NOT STOP for pictures on the dock.  Keep moving inside the memorial or I will escort you back onto the boat.

I was pretty disappointed in my fellow visitors.  We had been told numerous times that this was a tomb, and decorum was appropriate, such as maintaining a respectful quiet.  We walked inside and saw people texting, gabbing on their phones to their buddies, etc.  It made me sad to see such a lack of respect.

The names of all of the deceased crew are memorialized on the far wall.






Some surviving crewmembers have chosen to be laid to rest in the Arizona with their crewmates upon their death as well.






The small white buoy marks one end of the ship.  Oil still leaks from the Arizona decades later, approximately 2 quarts per day.  You can also see Aloha Stadium in the background.






The view of the U.S.S. Missouri from the memorial.





















After about 15 minutes or so, we lined up for the transport back to shore.  We sat at the rear of the boat and enjoyed the view looking back.






With that, it was about lunchtime and we headed back to the rental car (making sure to stop for a coveted National Park Passport stamp along the way).  As far as were concerned, the monument is  a must-see for any American.  The exhibits and memorials are appropriate and really well-done, and the chance to speak to veterans and eyewitnesses is more than worth the time.  We can never have too many reminders of the sacrifices our fellow countrymen have made so the rest of us can live free.






*Coming Up Next:*  We try to invent the Greatest.  Food.  Ever.  And please, hold onto your hats.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Halloweenqueen said:


> Jumping onboard....I'm in the middle of planning our June 2014 trip, including a stay at Aulani.  Love your trip report and pictures.  Thanks for sharing!



 and thanks for reading!  You will love Aulani, and I hope the info here helps with your planning.


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

​


----------



## MissLiz

I think I'm going to label that as "The Best Update.  Ever."

How absolutely lucky your kids were to hear from someone who witnessed everything!  And to know that he was Sarah's age when it all happened.  Amazing.


----------



## glennbo123

Great update Mark.  Well done.  I imagine that it is a very moving experience (or should be, for those who pause long enough) visiting the memorial.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

very well done chapter, thanks for all the detail

and as far as the next update im going to say your new food invention has something to do with putting a pork product together with another meat.

hopefully bacon is one of the meats.


----------



## DVCmom4

I love reading your reports!!!  They are wonderful!!!


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Theres more to see in this world than Disney properties.


Having read other prior Oblivious family TR's... my foundation wasn't too shaken by this revelation. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can hear the cries now.  Heresy!  Blasphemy!  Stone him!
> 
> And thats just from my kids.


Yeah, but that has nothing to do with travel destinations... 


Ok, now onto the serious stuff.  Kind of hard to go through and pick apart a write up about Pearl Harbor.  It certainly does deserve a certain amount of respect and decorum, and I'm glad that you were able to take your kids to see it.  I can think of nothing better than to have an opportunity to meet and have a conversation with someone who was actually there to witness the events of that day.  It is sad to think about the fact that we're not going to have that generation around to share those stories for much longer.  

Anyway, I'm glad you all had an opportunity to see it, and I thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Im going to tell you something that may shock you.  Indeed, it may shake the very foundations of your worldview.  Ive tried to find a way to soften the blow, but theres just no easy way to say it.








Captain_Oblivious said:


> Theres more to see in this world than Disney properties.



True I thought this was going to be a shocking revelation?

 Like you, Ive devoted a couple of TRs to such unimportant things.
(Theyre just not as widely read as your work must be a commentary on the author )



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can hear the cries now.  Heresy!  Blasphemy!  Stone him!
> 
> 
> And thats just from my kids.


 

Oh, from them well, Id expect no less there




Captain_Oblivious said:


> If youre a hotel guest, parking is an astronomical $35/day, and youd have to drink a crapload of the free ice water to make up for that.



Ouch!
Thank you sir, may I have another! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Google Maps had us taking H-1 all the way around to Aloha Stadium and then backtracking a bit to get to the visitor center.  Aulanis front desk said to get off at Exit 8 onto Kamehameha Highway (Route 99) and follow that around.



Always trust the locals 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Technically, you can tour the U.S.S. Arizona Memorial for free, and some free tickets are available at the visitor center every day on a first-come first-served basis.  If you want to guarantee yourself a spot, you can make a reservation online for a small fee ($1.50 per person), which is what we did.  After all, we came a long way to see this, and it seemed a small price to pay to guarantee a spot.



They do the same thing for other sites as well, like for the Washington Monument, and folks ought to take advantage of them for the very same reason.  (And do so early so that they wont have already run out before you get around to it  )

Nicely done sir.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> There is a lot to see here, and you could easily spend a day.



And I will (but Ill add two more on to the trip as an apology back to My Lovely for doing so)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Because we are cheauh, thrifty, and wanted to spend our time seeing a few other sites around Honolulu, we opted to tour just the museum and Arizona memorial.



Yah, that sounds pretty chea reasonable to me.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> In case you slept through all of your history classes



Got the chance to teach a few 
(did I mention that I was not much liked by the other youngens?)

For that reason Ill hush up here.  Besides, youre doing a fine job.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> This was a model of Oahu showing various strategic harbors and airfields that were struck by the Japanese pilots during the attack.  We also got a nice shot of the watch the guy on the right was wearing, since he refused to take his hands off the model while we tried to get the picture.



*Austin Milbarge:* They're KGB special branch. 
*Emmett Fitz-Hume: * Oh, come on. 
*Austin Milbarge: * That was a Russian wristwatch.  I know the country of origin of every timepiece in the world.  That was a Russian copy of a 1969 Timex digital. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> This was a piece of art outside the museum which also adorned the memorial building in the harbor.



 The Tree of Life 
A Stylized image of it at least; part of the overall design that evokes the nations rebuilding and rise back from the losses.







Sorry bout that Ill shut back up now.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> It turned out this man was an eyewitness to the attack.  An Oahu native, he lived on his familys farm about a mile away from Pearl Harbor at the time



That was quite fortuitous indeed (and a great story).
Thats as good as Pixie Dust received at that other place that we all know about.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was just one of those divine appointments that occasionally touches your life in a way you wont forget.



Ok you summed that up better than I did





Captain_Oblivious said:


> As we disembarked, the Navy sailor instructed people via the loudspeaker not to stop on the dock for pictures but to keep moving all the way into the memorial.  After stating this three times, people were still stopping for pictures.



*** sigh ***




Captain_Oblivious said:


> So he got back on the loudspeaker and said, In case you somehow missed it the first three times, DO NOT STOP for pictures on the dock.  Keep moving inside the memorial or I will escort you back onto the boat.
> 
> I was pretty disappointed in my fellow visitors.  We had been told numerous times that this was a tomb, and decorum was appropriate, such as maintaining a respectful quiet.  We walked inside and saw people texting, gabbing on their phones to their buddies, etc.  It made me sad to see such a lack of respect.



*** SIGH ***




Captain_Oblivious said:


> After about 15 minutes or so, we lined up for the transport back to shore.



Not long to reflect, but I understand that both time and space are limited.
When I get there, Ill just have to tune all the rude folks out and try to experience the monument on its own terms.  Your trip here reminds me of our experience at Arlington; very moving.  More so than even the prepared expects upon arrival.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> With that, it was about lunchtime and we headed back to the rental car (making sure to stop for a coveted National Park Passport stamp along the way).


 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> As far as were concerned, the monument is  a must-see for any American.





Nicely done Mark.
Very nicely done.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:*  We try to invent the Greatest.  Food.  Ever.  And please, hold onto your hats.



Interesting


Should we have a contest to see if your readers can figure out what the ingredient list might just include?

Ill start with pineapple and smoked pork-belly 
(and some of Captain Jacks favorite potable if at all possible)


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, we were still in the first trimester at that point.  But of course, she would look good at any time.




GOOD ANSWER!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> GOOD ANSWER!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

Captain_Oblivious said:


> The museum area is very well done, and includes several outdoor viewpoints and informational signs.  Here we got a nice view of the Arizona Memorial (right) and U.S.S. Missouri (left).  The war with Japan began here at Pearl Harbor, and the Missouri is the site of Japans formal surrender at the end, so placing the ship here gives a nice symbolic closure of the conflict.  In the center of the picture is the transport boat run by the U.S. Navy which takes visitors out to the memorial.



The really crazy thing is that when we were on the Arizona, our kids' pediatrician, his wife and two of their seven kids (the oldest is one of our babysitters) were on the Missouri!!!  We didn't run into them, but found out about it later on facebook!






Captain_Oblivious said:


>



One of my favorite vacations pictures.  Thankful that the kids have this memory.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> I am so thrilled that we got to meet him.  I dont know if there was any better way for my kids to hear about December 7, 1941.  It was just one of those divine appointments that occasionally touches your life in a way you wont forget.




Since we found out about our pregnancy, we have had many different "divine appointments".  I think it's God's way of gently nudging us and telling us that it's okay - He's got this.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Some surviving crewmembers have chosen to be laid to rest in the Arizona with their crewmates upon their death as well.




This portion of the memorial really moved me.  That these men wanted to laid to rest with their brothers brought tears to my eyes.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> As far as were concerned, the monument is  a must-see for any American.  The exhibits and memorials are appropriate and really well-done, and the chance to speak to veterans and eyewitnesses is more than worth the time.  We can never have too many reminders of the sacrifices our fellow countrymen have made so the rest of us can live free.




It was VERY well done.  I was a little nervous about how our kids would handle it.  Would they be scared and fearful?  Would it mean anything?  Everything was age appropriate for our kids and I must say, they were more reverent and respectful than some adults there.






GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The Tree of Life
> A Stylized image of it at least; part of the overall design that evokes the nations rebuilding and rise back from the losses.





Rob - Thanks for that info.  We were wondering what it meant.....if it was a special character with meaning....or just a design.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## middlepat

Nicely done sir.


----------



## chattadisser

Awesome update! How cool that your family got to meet that sweet gentleman who was there on that infamous day. That is definately a sign.

Christine


----------



## donaldbuzz&minnie

Great trip report!  Thanks!!


----------



## shan23877

I found your TR late, and thought I'd just lurk as you went along.

However, I had to come out of hiding to say how much I enjoyed this update. I found myself on the verge of tears more than once, but I couldn't hold them back any longer when you described those who had chosen to be laid to rest with their brothers.

What a wonderful experience for you children to meet one of the survivors. What they learn in school will never compare to that. One of my grandfather's best friends when I was growing up had been on Pearl Harbor when it was attacked. He didn't like to talk about it much, but I'll never forget the stories he was willing to share.

A beautifully written description of a very important place. Hats off to you!


----------



## MEK

Cinderella's Fella said:


> ​



Seriously - what he said!

Wow Mark, you brought tears to my eyes reading this update!  Thank you so much for your recap.  Probably as close to being there as any I have read.  

I just think there are people who tour historical sites from a very surfacy perspective.  They don't really "get" it.  And as a memorial its hard to think that their decorum wouldn't be respectful, but then again I'm not surprised.

Thanks so much for this update!


----------



## MINNIEBOWSER

I found your post while researching Aulani as I am hoping to get there in a couple years (you cant start researching such a magnificent place too early ).

Anyway, I have been totally captivated by your TP. I have enjoyed everything about it from the pictures to the funny comments you make to the reviews. But I had to break my silence from being a lurking reader to a poster when I read your review on Pearl Harbor. All I can say is WOW! Very touching! I just wanted to say thank you to you for taking the time to make such a great post for us to read. And thanks to your family for letting us come along and enjoying your vacation with you. Great job!


----------



## Poolrat

Great update Mark.   

From following the concierge directions to the whole experience at Pearl Harbor, it sounds like you had one excellent day.  

So nice to have the chance for some time with an eyewitness to that fateful day.  How great that your kids ( and you ) got the chance to meet that man and hear his story.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Really enjoying your TR.  Can't wait for more!  We hope to go to Aulani next September.


----------



## lovesthebeach

I can't wait to hear more about your trip.....we're leaving for Aulani in 3 weeks!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Cinderella's Fella said:


> ​



Thank you, sir. 



MissLiz said:


> I think I'm going to label that as "The Best Update.  Ever."
> 
> How absolutely lucky your kids were to hear from someone who witnessed everything!  And to know that he was Sarah's age when it all happened.  Amazing.



Thanks! It really was a great experience.  We had no idea that we'd get the chance to talk to him, but I'm so glad he sought us out.  We saw a couple of other veterans wearing the same shirt around, and it was a great idea to have them present and available to talk to visitors.



glennbo123 said:


> Great update Mark.  Well done.  I imagine that it is a very moving experience (or should be, for those who pause long enough) visiting the memorial.



Thanks, Glenn.  Definitely worth seeing.  It's hard to believe when you're standing there that it was once a terrifying war zone.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> very well done chapter, thanks for all the detail



Thanks Dan!



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> and as far as the next update im going to say your new food invention has something to do with putting a pork product together with another meat.
> 
> hopefully bacon is one of the meats.







DVCmom4 said:


> I love reading your reports!!!  They are wonderful!!!



Thank you!  And thanks for reading along.


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:*  We try to invent the Greatest.  Food.  Ever.  And please, hold onto your hats.



I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to see what you add to a PB&J to make it Better...


----------



## KatMark

Mark, the whole Chapter 4 was fascinating, from start to finish. Our not visiting Pearl Harbor when we were there 30 years for our honeymoon is the one thing we regret from that trip. After reading your chapter, I could kick myself in the behind even more.


----------



## middlepat

Cinderella's Fella said:


> I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to see what you add to a PB&J to make it Better...



COmbining a PB&J with a cheesburger?  Would this be Oblivious Heaven?



KatMark said:


> Mark, the whole Chapter 4 was fascinating, from start to finish. Our not visiting Pearl Harbor when we were there 30 years for our honeymoon is the one thing we regret from that trip. After reading your chapter, I could kick myself in the behind even more.



Sounds like a reason to go back.... just saying.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Having read other prior Oblivious family TR's... my foundation wasn't too shaken by this revelation.



Well, that's a relief.  I thought I'd have to call in a medevac or something.



afwdwfan said:


> Yeah, but that has nothing to do with travel destinations...



...and then Scotty happened.



afwdwfan said:


> Ok, now onto the serious stuff.  Kind of hard to go through and pick apart a write up about Pearl Harbor.  It certainly does deserve a certain amount of respect and decorum, and I'm glad that you were able to take your kids to see it.  I can think of nothing better than to have an opportunity to meet and have a conversation with someone who was actually there to witness the events of that day.  It is sad to think about the fact that we're not going to have that generation around to share those stories for much longer.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad you all had an opportunity to see it, and I thank you for sharing it with us.



Yeah, I had to tone down the jokes in this chapter.  Not much funny happening there.  But it really was a great experience, and I hope the kids remember it.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> True I thought this was going to be a shocking revelation?
> 
> Like you, Ive devoted a couple of TRs to such unimportant things.
> (Theyre just not as widely read as your work must be a commentary on the author )



It's a harder truth to accept for others.  As for being widely read...the others probably aren't here by choice.  We sent out Luigi, Guido and the other enforcers a couple of weeks before the TR began.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ouch!
> Thank you sir, may I have another! 



Everything in Hawaii is expensive, but parking really hurts.  It was a battle to find free spots here and there.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Always trust the locals







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> They do the same thing for other sites as well, like for the Washington Monument, and folks ought to take advantage of them for the very same reason.  (And do so early so that they wont have already run out before you get around to it  )



Sounds like the voice of experience.  We actually haven't been up in the Washington Monument yet.  We were close to going and then the earthquake hit a couple of years ago and they closed it down "temporarily".  



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And I will (but Ill add two more on to the trip as an apology back to My Lovely for doing so)



What?  You want to see all of the ships?  That seems so out of character.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yah, that sounds pretty chea reasonable to me.



Paying 5 admissions at every gate gets old really quickly.  Plus we figured we'd seen similar exhibits last year in Charleston.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Got the chance to teach a few
> (did I mention that I was not much liked by the other youngens?)
> 
> For that reason Ill hush up here.  Besides, youre doing a fine job.



Really?  I'm not sure I knew that part of your history.  How long did you teach?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> *Austin Milbarge:* They're KGB special branch.
> *Emmett Fitz-Hume: * Oh, come on.
> *Austin Milbarge: * That was a Russian wristwatch.  I know the country of origin of every timepiece in the world.  That was a Russian copy of a 1969 Timex digital.



For every minute you do not talk, I cut off a finger.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The Tree of Life
> A Stylized image of it at least; part of the overall design that evokes the nations rebuilding and rise back from the losses.
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that Ill shut back up now.



Not at all!  I actually tried to find out what its name was and significance but struck out.  So you filled in quite nicely. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That was quite fortuitous indeed (and a great story).
> Thats as good as Pixie Dust received at that other place that we all know about.
> 
> 
> Ok you summed that up better than I did







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> *** sigh ***
> 
> 
> *** SIGH ***



I'm really starting to hate people.  It's not a good attitude.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Not long to reflect, but I understand that both time and space are limited.
> When I get there, Ill just have to tune all the rude folks out and try to experience the monument on its own terms.  Your trip here reminds me of our experience at Arlington; very moving.  More so than even the prepared expects upon arrival.



I'm sure your reaction is goverened by your appreciation for history.  They have a lot of crowds, so they have to keep everyone moving.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Nicely done Mark.
> Very nicely done.



Thank you, sir.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Interesting
> 
> 
> Should we have a contest to see if your readers can figure out what the ingredient list might just include?
> 
> Ill start with pineapple and smoked pork-belly
> (and some of Captain Jacks favorite potable if at all possible)



Let the speculation begin!  Readers of previous TR's obviously have a much better idea of my culinary preferences.


----------



## middlepat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> For every minute you do not talk, I cut off a finger.



Mine or yours?


----------



## marvali

Great update on Pearl Harbor, and how super your kids got to hear the story from an actual eyewitness account!!! 

As someone who has a father who fought in and is a survivor of WWII, and served in the Navy in the Pacific (although just a little young to enlist until after Pearl Harbor), this has always been one of my favorite parts of history to research and study.  I really appreciate all of the pictures and details your TR provided that are different from what is normally seen! 

And I am another one who is saddened by those who visit historic sites like this who take the privilege for granted, and don't give it the proper reverence and respect it deserves!   I'm so glad those who give the actual tours don't kid around when stressing the significance!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> It's a harder truth to accept for others.  As for being widely read...the others probably aren't here by choice.  We sent out Luigi, Guido and the other enforcers a couple of weeks before the TR began.



It helps to have connections



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds like the voice of experience.  We actually haven't been up in the Washington Monument yet.  We were close to going and then the earthquake hit a couple of years ago and they closed it down "temporarily".



You are correct sir!
Well get back up there some time though.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Really?  I'm not sure I knew that part of your history.  How long did you teach?



Not exactly like that.  There were times when I knew more about the topic then the folks teaching.
No sense in taking that topic any farther though, itd just detract from your otherwise joyful and entertaining TR.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm really starting to hate people.  It's not a good attitude.



No but People do have a tendency to evoke that reaction in me as well.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Let the speculation begin!  Readers of previous TR's obviously have a much better idea of my culinary preferences.



Oh well then I need to add a hamburger to that pineapple and pork belly ingredient list.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> For every minute you do not talk, I cut off a finger.





middlepat said:


> Mine or yours?


Yours!

Damn

Why are you here!

Why am I here? Why are you here? Why is anybody here? I think it was Jean-Paul Sartre who once said... how do you spell Sartre?


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

Captain_Oblivious said:


> ...and then Scotty happened.



+1


----------



## eandesmom

Yes, there is life beyond Disney, hard as it is to imagine.  What a magical experience to meet someone who was there as a child and to share that with your children.  They will never forget.

It is a special place, a reverent place and to add that to it, wow.

Amazing.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> GOOD ANSWER!!!!!



Whew!



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> The really crazy thing is that when we were on the Arizona, our kids' pediatrician, his wife and two of their seven kids (the oldest is one of our babysitters) were on the Missouri!!!  We didn't run into them, but found out about it later on facebook!



I don't care what you say, I'm not singing the song.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> One of my favorite vacations pictures.  Thankful that the kids have this memory.







Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Since we found out about our pregnancy, we have had many different "divine appointments".  I think it's God's way of gently nudging us and telling us that it's okay - He's got this.



I sure hope so, because I still have no idea how this whole college tuition thing is going to work.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> This portion of the memorial really moved me.  That these men wanted to laid to rest with their brothers brought tears to my eyes.




As well it should.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> It was VERY well done.  I was a little nervous about how our kids would handle it.  Would they be scared and fearful?  Would it mean anything?  Everything was age appropriate for our kids and I must say, they were more reverent and respectful than some adults there.



It's nice when they're finally old enough to start appreciating these things.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Rob - Thanks for that info.  We were wondering what it meant.....if it was a special character with meaning....or just a design.  Thanks for sharing.



*+1*



middlepat said:


> Nicely done sir.



Thanks, Brian.



chattadisser said:


> Awesome update! How cool that your family got to meet that sweet gentleman who was there on that infamous day. That is definately a sign.
> 
> Christine



We loved talking to him!  



donaldbuzz&minnie said:


> Great trip report!  Thanks!!



Thank you and


----------



## jmwest

Excellent update on Pearl Harbor. I appreciate the fact that my DW and I were able to visit this historic site on our honeymoon and intend to make sure that my childern visit someday as well. 

I'm in the same boat as you regarding the nature of a lot of people these days. As Lee Greenwood sang in our favorite 4th of July tune, I'm proud to be an American. Unfortunately there are too many people out there who don't get it.


----------



## Flossbolna

I finally found the time to read your very interesting update about Pearl Harbour. 

The fascinating thing for me is that it is a WWII memorial that is not about the bad things my country did (or at least not directly related to it). It seems to be a very special place and a very well done memorial and museum. It will certainly be very high on my list of places to visit in Hawaii, so all your practical tips are very much appreciated!

And how annoying that people were not treating the memorial with the respect it deserves. Were there signs saying that people should not use their mobiles? In a few of the larger churches here in Europe that get lots of tourists visiting them that they actually have people (volunteers it seems) to go around and remind people of how to behave properly in a church. They even got me once, I am ashamed to admit. But if you are there with a million tourists, it is easy to forget where you are. So maybe that might be an option for the memorial as well?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

shan23877 said:


> I found your TR late, and thought I'd just lurk as you went along.
> 
> However, I had to come out of hiding to say how much I enjoyed this update. I found myself on the verge of tears more than once, but I couldn't hold them back any longer when you described those who had chosen to be laid to rest with their brothers.
> 
> What a wonderful experience for you children to meet one of the survivors. What they learn in school will never compare to that. One of my grandfather's best friends when I was growing up had been on Pearl Harbor when it was attacked. He didn't like to talk about it much, but I'll never forget the stories he was willing to share.
> 
> A beautifully written description of a very important place. Hats off to you!



 aboard Shannon!  I'm glad you found the TR and are following along.

That's why we take these trips--not that school isn't great, but you learn just as much through your travels and experiences.  I had a grandfather who fought in WWII and it was the same thing--not much conversation about it, but the times he did open up it was riveting.



MEK said:


> Seriously - what he said!
> 
> Wow Mark, you brought tears to my eyes reading this update!  Thank you so much for your recap.  Probably as close to being there as any I have read.
> 
> I just think there are people who tour historical sites from a very surfacy perspective.  They don't really "get" it.  And as a memorial its hard to think that their decorum wouldn't be respectful, but then again I'm not surprised.
> 
> Thanks so much for this update!



Thanks Mary Ellen!  I'm glad you enjoyed it.  I just hope my kids understood the importance of the place and won't be the ones standing there texting in 30 years. 



MINNIEBOWSER said:


> I found your post while researching Aulani as I am hoping to get there in a couple years (you cant start researching such a magnificent place too early ).



 And I agree!  I need to have a trip on the horizon just to maintain my sanity.



MINNIEBOWSER said:


> Anyway, I have been totally captivated by your TP. I have enjoyed everything about it from the pictures to the funny comments you make to the reviews. But I had to break my silence from being a lurking reader to a poster when I read your review on Pearl Harbor. All I can say is WOW! Very touching! I just wanted to say thank you to you for taking the time to make such a great post for us to read. And thanks to your family for letting us come along and enjoying your vacation with you. Great job!



Thank you and I hope you'll keep commenting!  It's a lot of fun and most people here don't bite (except Brian when he hasn't had his coffee).



Poolrat said:


> Great update Mark.
> 
> From following the concierge directions to the whole experience at Pearl Harbor, it sounds like you had one excellent day.
> 
> So nice to have the chance for some time with an eyewitness to that fateful day.  How great that your kids ( and you ) got the chance to meet that man and hear his story.



And this is only the morning's events! 

Amazing what you can learn from people with experience.



lovetotraveltx said:


> Really enjoying your TR.  Can't wait for more!  We hope to go to Aulani next September.





lovesthebeach said:


> I can't wait to hear more about your trip.....we're leaving for Aulani in 3 weeks!!



Awesome!  I hope you have a great time!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Not at all!  I actually tried to find out what its name was and significance but struck out.  So you filled in quite nicely.



Well then if its not stepping out of bounds, heres a bit more of the story on the design of this fine monument (and its a good story).

The memorial was dedicated on Memorial Day, 1962.  Per US Navy requirements, it spans the sunken hull of the battleship Arizona like a bridge without touching it.  Visually the basic shape of a peak at either end connected by a sag in the center of the structure evokes two separate ideas.  First it has the appearance of an out stretched white sail hovering above the waters of the harbor.  Secondly that often criticized sag represents the height of American pride before the war, the sudden depression of the nation after the attack on December 7th, and the rise of American power to new heights after the war. 

The architect describe it this way:  Wherein the structure sags in the center but stands strong and vigorous at the ends, expresses initial defeat and ultimate victory  The overall effect is one of serenity. Overtones of sadness have been omitted to permit the individual to contemplate his own personal responses  his innermost feelings.

The central assembly room features seven large open windows on either wall that extend up and through the ceiling, to commemorate the date of the attack. The total number of openings is 21 to symbolically represents a 21 gun salute or 21 Marines standing at eternal parade rest over the tomb of the fallen sailors.  The other major feature is the stylized Tree of Life design at one end; the end which represents Americas growth from loss and return to strength.

There is also an opening in the floor overlooking the sunken decks of the ship.  From here visitors can pay their respects by dropping flowers in honor of the fallen sailors.  Note that you should not drop leis in the water though, only flowers.  This is because string from leis poses a hazard to sea-life.  Leis are permitted on the guard rails located in front of the names of the fallen.

A little about the architect
Alfred Preis was born and raised in Vienna, Austria.  He left there in 1939 to escape the German annexation of his homeland and eventually settled in Honolulu.  After the attack on Pearl Harbor, he was detained there for three months at the Sand Island Detainment Camp as part of the internment policy of Japanese and German Americans.  Afterward he chose to remain in Hawaii and is known for having designed a number of buildings and structures on the island.




We now return this hijacked TR back to its genial host who will have far more entertaining stories and pictures to share with all of us.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Cinderella's Fella said:


> I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to see what you add to a PB&J to make it Better...



Bacon? 



KatMark said:


> Mark, the whole Chapter 4 was fascinating, from start to finish. Our not visiting Pearl Harbor when we were there 30 years for our honeymoon is the one thing we regret from that trip. After reading your chapter, I could kick myself in the behind even more.



Oh.  Well, in that case, you didn't miss anything. 



middlepat said:


> COmbining a PB&J with a cheesburger?  Would this be Oblivious Heaven?



I think you're confusing me with Elvis.  We eat PB&J more out of necessity.



middlepat said:


> Sounds like a reason to go back.... just saying.







marvali said:


> Great update on Pearl Harbor, and how super your kids got to hear the story from an actual eyewitness account!!!



It was really awesome!




marvali said:


> As someone who has a father who fought in and is a survivor of WWII, and served in the Navy in the Pacific (although just a little young to enlist until after Pearl Harbor), this has always been one of my favorite parts of history to research and study.  I really appreciate all of the pictures and details your TR provided that are different from what is normally seen!



I'm fascinated by WWII as well.  Just started a book about a secret OSS mission in the Italian Alps.  Anyway, I'm glad you enjoyed the chapter.




marvali said:


> And I am another one who is saddened by those who visit historic sites like this who take the privilege for granted, and don't give it the proper reverence and respect it deserves!   I'm so glad those who give the actual tours don't kid around when stressing the significance!



You can count on the military to provide proper decorum.


----------



## Ruthie5671

So just a few things . . .

The pictures - just amazing.

Your interpretation of the Pearl Harbor visit - brought chills to my spine.

And the unplanned meet up with the man who had lived the history - also just amazing.

And you're only on day two!  I cannot wait to read some more.


----------



## declansdad

Great updates.  Happy to see you didn't get too far while I was away.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

middlepat said:


> Mine or yours?





GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yours!
> 
> Damn
> 
> Why are you here!
> 
> Why am I here? Why are you here? Why is anybody here? I think it was Jean-Paul Sartre who once said... how do you spell Sartre?







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Not exactly like that.  There were times when I knew more about the topic then the folks teaching.
> 
> No sense in taking that topic any farther though, itd just detract from your otherwise joyful and entertaining TR.



Now that I believe. 

Hey, at least you can say you have a 2nd career option when the current job becomes too much to bear.  



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> No but People do have a tendency to evoke that reaction in me as well.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh well then I need to add a hamburger to that pineapple and pork belly ingredient list.



It's shooting fish in a barrel...



eandesmom said:


> Yes, there is life beyond Disney, hard as it is to imagine.  What a magical experience to meet someone who was there as a child and to share that with your children.  They will never forget.
> 
> It is a special place, a reverent place and to add that to it, wow.
> 
> Amazing.



I hope they don't forget it.  We were only there for a couple of hours, but it was an important couple of hours.


----------



## aboveH20

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well then if its not stepping out of bounds, heres a bit more of the story on the design of this fine monument (and its a good story).
> 
> The memorial was dedicated on Memorial Day, 1962.  Per US Navy requirements, it spans the sunken hull of the battleship Arizona like a bridge without touching it.  Visually the basic shape of a peak at either end connected by a sag in the center of the structure evokes to separate ideas.  First it has the appearance of an out stretched white sail hovering above the waters of the harbor.  Secondly that often criticized sag represents the height of American pride before the war, the sudden depression of the nation after the attack on December 7th, and the rise of American power to new heights after the war.
> 
> The architect describe it this way:  Wherein the structure sags in the center but stands strong and vigorous at the ends, expresses initial defeat and ultimate victory  The overall effect is one of serenity. Overtones of sadness have been omitted to permit the individual to contemplate his own personal responses  his innermost feelings.
> 
> The central assembly room features seven large open windows on either wall that extend up and through the ceiling, to commemorate the date of the attack. The total number of openings is 21 to symbolically represents a 21 gun salute or 21 Marines standing at eternal parade rest over the tomb of the fallen sailors.  The other major feature is the stylized Tree of Life design at one end; the end which represents Americas growth from loss and return to strength.
> 
> There is also an opening in the floor overlooking the sunken decks of the ship.  From here visitors can pay their respects by dropping flowers in honor of the fallen sailors.  Note that you should not drop leis in the water though, only flowers.  This is because string from leis poses a hazard to sea-life.  Leis are permitted on the guard rails located in front of the names of the fallen.
> 
> A little about the architect
> Alfred Preis was born and raised in Vienna, Austria.  He left there in 1939 to escape the German annexation of his homeland and eventually settled in Honolulu.  After the attack on Pearl Harbor, he was detained there for three months at the Sand Island Detainment Camp as part of the internment policy of Japanese and German Americans.  Afterward he chose to remain in Hawaii and is known for having designed a number of buildings and structures on the island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We now return this hijacked TR back to its genial host who will have far more entertaining stories and pictures to share with all of us.



Speaking of hijacking . . .  . . .thanks for sharing this info.  As navy parents we are very interested in visiting Pearl Harbor.  Although I went 30+ years ago, I know it will be a very different experience this time.

I see you're from "SC".  Assuming that's South Carolina and not So Cal or some other place, I'll do a quick pitch for Patriot's Point.  If you're from South Carolina, no doubt you've been, but I went there following my son's graduation from power school.  Unbeknownst (how often do you get to use that word!) to me they  had a memorial section and I was able to find the name of my uncle who is on "eternal patrol" somewhere in the Pacific.  Very moving, very cool.


Scotty's dad:  I'm loving your report and appreciate all you shared about Pearl Harbor, too.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

aboveH20 said:


> Speaking of hijacking . . .  . . .thanks for sharing this info.  As navy parents we are very interested in visiting Pearl Harbor.  Although I went 30+ years ago, I know it will be a very different experience this time.
> 
> I see you're from "SC".  Assuming that's South Carolina and not So Cal or some other place, I'll do a quick pitch for Patriot's Point.  If you're from South Carolina, no doubt you've been, but I went there following my son's graduation from power school.  Unbeknownst (how often do you get to use that word!) to me they  had a memorial section and I was able to find the name of my uncle who is on "eternal patrol" somewhere in the Pacific.  Very moving, very cool.
> 
> 
> Scotty's dad:  I'm loving your report and appreciate all you shared about Pearl Harbor, too.




[HIJACK]

Hi there!
That would be South Carolina and I agree with you that Patriots point in one of the finer Navel museums around.  Im particularly looking forward to them being able to raise enough funds to break ground on their planed new building to house the current Medal of Honor memorial and museum.  

Actually both Mark and I have written about our travels to that that very fine destination.  
Marks experiences are related in his Operation Big Thunder TR
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2967974
in the Check Point Patriot chapter

My recent writings on it are in my Non Disney TR  -  I shoulda taken that left in Albuquerque
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3047307
in parts of Chapter 3: A Lack of Adult Supervision

If youre interested.


Not enough can be said for the effort that the folks down there put into maintaining that monument and learning center.

[/HIJACK]


----------



## aboveH20

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> [HIJACK]
> 
> Hi there!
> That would be South Carolina and I agree with you that Patriots point in one of the finer Navel museums around.  Im particularly looking forward to them being able to raise enough funds to break ground on their planed new building to house the current Medal of Honor memorial and museum.
> 
> Actually both Mark and I have written about our travels to that that very fine destination.
> Marks experiences are related in his Operation Big Thunder TR
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2967974
> in the Check Point Patriot chapter
> 
> My recent writings on it are in my Non Disney TR  -  I shoulda taken that left in Albuquerque
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3047307
> in parts of Chapter 3: A Lack of Adult Supervision
> 
> If youre interested.
> 
> 
> Not enough can be said for the effort that the folks down there put into maintaining that monument and learning center.
> 
> [/HIJACK]



Thank you for the links -- off to read.

(We've also been to Battleship Cove in Massachusetts.  My husband is an army brat ((and Vietnam vet)) and he enjoyed remembering sailing across the Pacific with his family on the way to Formosa, now Taiwan.)

Last time he was in Hawaii he was on R'n'R from his job with Uncle Sam.


----------



## carissa1970

Great TR so far!  Can't wait to read more.  We were at Aulani last year, and will be going again next year.  Your photos are great!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

jmwest said:


> Excellent update on Pearl Harbor. I appreciate the fact that my DW and I were able to visit this historic site on our honeymoon and intend to make sure that my childern visit someday as well.



I'm sure you agree it's worth the time and effort to visit. 



jmwest said:


> I'm in the same boat as you regarding the nature of a lot of people these days. As Lee Greenwood sang in our favorite 4th of July tune, I'm proud to be an American. Unfortunately there are too many people out there who don't get it.



What'd you say?  Sorry, I was checking my Angry Birds score.



Flossbolna said:


> I finally found the time to read your very interesting update about Pearl Harbour.
> 
> The fascinating thing for me is that it is a WWII memorial that is not about the bad things my country did (or at least not directly related to it). It seems to be a very special place and a very well done memorial and museum. It will certainly be very high on my list of places to visit in Hawaii, so all your practical tips are very much appreciated!



Hope it helps you out!  One interesting, less-discussed portion talks about some of the bad things my country did to Japanese-Americans during that time.



Flossbolna said:


> And how annoying that people were not treating the memorial with the respect it deserves. Were there signs saying that people should not use their mobiles? In a few of the larger churches here in Europe that get lots of tourists visiting them that they actually have people (volunteers it seems) to go around and remind people of how to behave properly in a church. They even got me once, I am ashamed to admit. But if you are there with a million tourists, it is easy to forget where you are. So maybe that might be an option for the memorial as well?



There were statements on the park maps/brochures asking for proper decorum and respect, and I believe the Navy personnel made mention of it once or twice as well.  I don't think there was anyone inside the memorial itself to help enforce the policy, though.  I could be wrong on that.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well then if its not stepping out of bounds, heres a bit more of the story on the design of this fine monument (and its a good story).
> 
> The memorial was dedicated on Memorial Day, 1962.  Per US Navy requirements, it spans the sunken hull of the battleship Arizona like a bridge without touching it.  Visually the basic shape of a peak at either end connected by a sag in the center of the structure evokes two separate ideas.  First it has the appearance of an out stretched white sail hovering above the waters of the harbor.  Secondly that often criticized sag represents the height of American pride before the war, the sudden depression of the nation after the attack on December 7th, and the rise of American power to new heights after the war.
> 
> The architect describe it this way:  Wherein the structure sags in the center but stands strong and vigorous at the ends, expresses initial defeat and ultimate victory  The overall effect is one of serenity. Overtones of sadness have been omitted to permit the individual to contemplate his own personal responses  his innermost feelings.
> 
> The central assembly room features seven large open windows on either wall that extend up and through the ceiling, to commemorate the date of the attack. The total number of openings is 21 to symbolically represents a 21 gun salute or 21 Marines standing at eternal parade rest over the tomb of the fallen sailors.  The other major feature is the stylized Tree of Life design at one end; the end which represents Americas growth from loss and return to strength.
> 
> There is also an opening in the floor overlooking the sunken decks of the ship.  From here visitors can pay their respects by dropping flowers in honor of the fallen sailors.  Note that you should not drop leis in the water though, only flowers.  This is because string from leis poses a hazard to sea-life.  Leis are permitted on the guard rails located in front of the names of the fallen.
> 
> A little about the architect
> Alfred Preis was born and raised in Vienna, Austria.  He left there in 1939 to escape the German annexation of his homeland and eventually settled in Honolulu.  After the attack on Pearl Harbor, he was detained there for three months at the Sand Island Detainment Camp as part of the internment policy of Japanese and German Americans.  Afterward he chose to remain in Hawaii and is known for having designed a number of buildings and structures on the island.



This is great stuff!  Thanks for adding to the story.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Ruthie5671 said:


> So just a few things . . .
> 
> The pictures - just amazing.
> 
> Your interpretation of the Pearl Harbor visit - brought chills to my spine.
> 
> And the unplanned meet up with the man who had lived the history - also just amazing.
> 
> And you're only on day two!  I cannot wait to read some more.



Thank you!  I must give credit for amazing pictures to the photographer...my wife.



declansdad said:


> Great updates.  Happy to see you didn't get too far while I was away.



Well, you can't rush art. 



aboveH20 said:


> Speaking of hijacking . . .  . . .thanks for sharing this info.  As navy parents we are very interested in visiting Pearl Harbor.  Although I went 30+ years ago, I know it will be a very different experience this time.
> 
> I see you're from "SC".  Assuming that's South Carolina and not So Cal or some other place, I'll do a quick pitch for Patriot's Point.  If you're from South Carolina, no doubt you've been, but I went there following my son's graduation from power school.  Unbeknownst (how often do you get to use that word!) to me they  had a memorial section and I was able to find the name of my uncle who is on "eternal patrol" somewhere in the Pacific.  Very moving, very cool.
> 
> 
> Scotty's dad:  I'm loving your report and appreciate all you shared about Pearl Harbor, too.



 aboard!  I agree; Patriots Point was an excellent Naval museum and well worth the time to explore.  How many chances do you get to walk on an aircraft carrier?

Thank you to all of your family members for their service.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> [HIJACK]
> 
> Hi there!
> That would be South Carolina and I agree with you that Patriots point in one of the finer Navel museums around.  Im particularly looking forward to them being able to raise enough funds to break ground on their planed new building to house the current Medal of Honor memorial and museum.
> 
> Actually both Mark and I have written about our travels to that that very fine destination.
> Marks experiences are related in his Operation Big Thunder TR
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2967974
> in the Check Point Patriot chapter
> 
> My recent writings on it are in my Non Disney TR  -  I shoulda taken that left in Albuquerque
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3047307
> in parts of Chapter 3: A Lack of Adult Supervision
> 
> If youre interested.
> 
> 
> Not enough can be said for the effort that the folks down there put into maintaining that monument and learning center.
> 
> [/HIJACK]



I knew you'd have that one covered.



aboveH20 said:


> Thank you for the links -- off to read.
> 
> (We've also been to Battleship Cove in Massachusetts.  My husband is an army brat ((and Vietnam vet)) and he enjoyed remembering sailing across the Pacific with his family on the way to Formosa, now Taiwan.)
> 
> Last time he was in Hawaii he was on R'n'R from his job with Uncle Sam.



Sounds like you have one well-traveled family!



carissa1970 said:


> Great TR so far!  Can't wait to read more.  We were at Aulani last year, and will be going again next year.  Your photos are great!



 Thanks!  I'm sure I don't need to sell you on Aulani!


----------



## Wherem I Now

Too much to comment on in the last several updates.  I just wanted to say thanks for your insights into Pearl Harbor and the USS Arizona memorial.  Great pictures and a lucky encounter with the gentleman who witnessed the attack.  It's sad to see that generation fading away and even more sad is the lack of respect shown by many who visit these memorials.


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Im going to tell you something that may shock you.  Indeed, it may shake the very foundations of your worldview.  Ive tried to find a way to soften the blow, but theres just no easy way to say it.
> 
> Theres more to see in this world than Disney properties.



I am painfully aware of this.  Something that my 3D friends remind me of constantly.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It turned out this man was an eyewitness to the attack.  An Oahu native, he lived on his familys farm about a mile away from Pearl Harbor at the time.  He had been out playing with his buddies on the railroad tracks when the Japanese Zeroes arrived.  At first, he and his friends thought it was just a war game going on, and they were lying down on the tracks and loudly cheering all of the explosions and fireworks.  It was about an hour or so before they realized how serious this was.  He talked about how his life changed from that point on, and how Hawaii went from being a sleepy island to suddenly living in fear, having to obey curfews and avoid suspicion (history shows how poorly Japanese-Americans were treated in the aftermath).  He mentioned having to break curfew every morning in order to go milk the cows at 5:30 a.m., and at one time he ran afoul of a soldier who put a bayonet at his throat.  In those years, he said, he was forced to grow up fast.
> 
> I am so thrilled that we got to meet him.  I dont know if there was any better way for my kids to hear about December 7, 1941.  It was just one of those divine appointments that occasionally touches your life in a way you wont forget..



This is a great story!  How touching.  It literally brings a tear to my eyes.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I was pretty disappointed in my fellow visitors.  We had been told numerous times that this was a tomb, and decorum was appropriate, such as maintaining a respectful quiet.  We walked inside and saw people texting, gabbing on their phones to their buddies, etc.  It made me sad to see such a lack of respect..



People really do suck sometimes!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> As far as were concerned, the monument is  a must-see for any American.



Amen to THAT!

I really enjoyed this update, I want to go there even more now.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well then if its not stepping out of bounds, heres a bit more of the story on the design of this fine monument (and its a good story).



Thanks for sharing that information.  It adds to the understanding of the memorial.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

We have 2 20 something dd's.  Hope to go next September.  Anything you recommend or don't at Aulani and in the surrounding area?  We have already done Pearl Harbor.

Thank you!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Also, what guide book did you recommend?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Wherem I Now said:


> Too much to comment on in the last several updates.  I just wanted to say thanks for your insights into Pearl Harbor and the USS Arizona memorial.  Great pictures and a lucky encounter with the gentleman who witnessed the attack.  It's sad to see that generation fading away and even more sad is the lack of respect shown by many who visit these memorials.



Thanks, Mike.  I'm sure the memorial will continue to be run as a special place for many years, and hopefully the future visitors will see it that way.



franandaj said:


> I am painfully aware of this.  Something that my 3D friends remind me of constantly.



Are they the ones that go to the same beach every year? 



franandaj said:


> This is a great story!  How touching.  It literally brings a tear to my eyes.



Thank you!  It was such a cool experience.  Just a few minutes, but special.



franandaj said:


> People really do suck sometimes!



Amen to THAT!



franandaj said:


> Amen to THAT!



Um...what were we talking about?



franandaj said:


> I really enjoyed this update, I want to go there even more now.



I hope you make it there!



franandaj said:


> Thanks for sharing that information.  It adds to the understanding of the memorial.



Rob's good like that.



lovetotraveltx said:


> We have 2 20 something dd's.  Hope to go next September.  Anything you recommend or don't at Aulani and in the surrounding area?  We have already done Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Thank you!



Well, I don't have 20-something dd's, but...

They do have a teen spa and an adult spa at Aulani.  I didn't try it out, but if they're into that stuff it would be something to look forward to.  At the risk of spoiling myself, you can check out Iolani Palace in Honolulu, Punchbowl Cemetery if you're into more military stuff and some nice views, and the Pali Overlook (on the Pali Highway) for gorgeous views of the windward side of the island.  The Diamond Head hike is well worth doing, and Turtle Beach on the north shore gives you a great chance to see sea turtles in the wild.  

We did not check out the Polynesian Cultural Center (due to expenses and a lack of time), but I have heard good things about it.



lovetotraveltx said:


> Also, what guide book did you recommend?



For Oahu, we used this one (Amazon link below):

Oahu Revealed


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Rob's good like that.



Sometimes too much so...


----------



## aboveH20

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Hi there!
> That would be South Carolina and I agree with you that Patriots point in one of the finer Navel museums around.  Im particularly looking forward to them being able to raise enough funds to break ground on their planed new building to house the current Medal of Honor memorial and museum.
> 
> Actually both Mark and I have written about our travels to that that very fine destination.
> Marks experiences are related in his Operation Big Thunder TR
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2967974
> in the Check Point Patriot chapter



101 pages . . .  . . . then I saw you directed me to the Patriot Point entry 

Scotty's dad, I don't _think_ you shared a photo of the brig.  Seeing that was enough to make me think I'd behave on any voyages the navy invited me to join!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> My recent writings on it are in my Non Disney TR  -  I shoulda taken that left in Albuquerque
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3047307
> in parts of Chapter 3: A Lack of Adult Supervision
> 
> If youre interested.



Dayton!  My husband graduated from high school in Dayton and then did ROTC at oHIo State.  

One high school summer his job was sealing cracks on the runways at Wright-Patterson.  (That was a few hundred years ago so if they looked a little shabby when you were there it's not his fault.)

 <----- altogether, everyone sing, "It's a small world afterall. . . "

Okay, what else would you like to know about me 

(I'm done hijacking, now I'll go back to reading about Aulani.)


----------



## aboveH20

lovetotraveltx said:


> We have 2 20 something dd's.  Hope to go next September.  Anything you recommend or don't at Aulani and in the surrounding area?  We have already done Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Thank you!



Hmmmm.  I have two 20 something sons.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

aboveH20 said:


> 101 pages . . .  . . . then I saw you directed me to the Patriot Point entry



But they're all _entertaining_ pages.  Well, some of them, anyway.



aboveH20 said:


> Scotty's dad, I don't _think_ you shared a photo of the brig.  Seeing that was enough to make me think I'd behave on any voyages the navy invited me to join!



No, I don't believe I had a picture of it.  But yes, it is a powerful motivator!

And please, call me Mark.  It's easier to type. 



aboveH20 said:


> Dayton!  My husband graduated from high school in Dayton and then did ROTC at oHIo State.
> 
> One high school summer his job was sealing cracks on the runways at Wright-Patterson.  (That was a few hundred years ago so if they looked a little shabby when you were there it's not his fault.)



Maybe the brig was preferable?



aboveH20 said:


> <----- altogether, everyone sing, "It's a small world afterall. . . "



No!  NOOOO!!!! 



aboveH20 said:


> Okay, what else would you like to know about me
> 
> (I'm done hijacking, now I'll go back to reading about Aulani.)



What's your bank account number? 



aboveH20 said:


> Hmmmm.  I have two 20 something sons.



Where are we going with this?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

It appears I need to apologize to you, my faithful readers.  The previous chapter dealt with some more serious subject matter, and some of you responded by mentioning things like respect, decorum, being moved, etc.  This led me to believe that we may have actually discussed something of meaning and value, which of course has little business in an Oblivious Family© TR.  So I apologize for treading on meaningful waters, and we now return to our usual standards.  As a token of my sorrow, please accept this gratuitous fart joke.






AhhhThings feel more normal around here already.

It was time to eat.  Long-time readers know that when its time for us to eat, that usually means one of two things: we either packed PB&J sandwiches in a desperate attempt to save money, or we searched out a dive/burger joint.  We didnt have any PB&J with us on Oahu, so we drove into the city on our quest for a good burger (remember, 2 out of 5 people impersonating doctors will tell you that cholesterol and calories dont count on vacation).

I usually depend on the greasy spoon Bible that is Road Food to find some local inexpensive gems, but they were very limited on Hawaii info.  So I relied more on reviews at TripAdvisor.com and Yelp.com, as well as my trusty guidebook.  They recommended the Kua Aina Sandwich Shop in Honolulu.  The guidebook in particular gave this one a rating of Ono (which in Hawaiian means delicious, and not Oh No!).

This burger joint is located in the Ward Center on Ala Moana Blvd. and a free parking area for the shopping center was conveniently located right across the street.  






Heres the menu, so you can start adjusting to Hawaii sticker shock.  And no, those prices dont include fries.  Or cheese on your burger.  Weve been home now for over a month and my wallet is still in a sling, although it says rehab is going well.






It would have been pricy no matter where we went.  We just wanted good food.

In our family, there is a Pantheon of Foods That Make Everything Better.  When we initially discussed the Pantheon, we included the obvious choices: bacon and cheese.  Then we decided that these two did not necessarily make desserts better (although there are exceptions), so we added chocolate to the list.  We figured that with any food, adding one or more items from the Pantheon would improve it.  And recently, we added pineapple to the list.  Mostly because were suckers for pineapple, and will put it on just about anything.

Being in Hawaii, we felt it was only natural to test the pineapples worthiness of inclusion in the Pantheon.  Julie ordered pineapple and onion on her burger.  They didnt skimp on ingredients (at those prices, theyd better not) and gave her 2 pineapple rings and an entire onion slice (not just a ring, but a whole slice), both with eye-catching grill marks.  Meanwhile, I went all out for Pantheon Food Heaven.

Behold the Pineapple Bacon Cheeseburger (mine is on the right, Julies is on the left).






I should note Davids observations: This meal is healthy, because theres a carrot stick next to it.  Well said, son.

The verdict?  Thousands upon thousands of taste buds singing the Hallelujah Chorus.  The Pantheon worked to perfection.  In fact, staring at that picture is making my ham sandwich look fairly craptacular today.

We raved about how good the pineapple tasted on the burger.  Julie and I went back and forth tossing out compliments about the food

and then Scotty happened.

Mmmmthis salt and pepper is SO tasty, he said.



After lunch, we debated driving to Waikiki Beach just to say wed been there.  But wed read a lot of reports that traffic was bad, and the beach tended to get overcrowded (if you could find parking).  Plus, we had some other sights we wanted to see and still wanted to get back and enjoy Aulani some more.  So we decided not to head to the beach.  But I still wanted the family to see the famous view of the shoreline with Diamond Head behind it, so we turned down a small street leading to a boat dock next to the Ala Moana Beach Park.  We were able to hop out and just enjoy the view for a few minutes.

Well, at least Julie and the kids did.  There wasnt any parking available, so I circled the lot while they enjoyed the view.  Im sure I earned many future rewards through my sacrifice that just havent been fully realized yet.











Continuing on our McTour of Honolulu, we headed downtown near the state government buildings and somehow lucked into an empty metered parking space in a garage.  Sure, the spot was labeled Compact Only, but next to a minivan or a Humvee, a Chevy Impala is compact, right?  Good enough for us.  We fed the meter for 25 minutes of time ($57 or so) and set out on foot.

The park was framed by monkeypod trees.  






Our first stop on our brief walking tour was the Hawaii State Capitol.  This building has housed the Hawaiian government since 1969.












Next door is Iolani Palace, which served as the home of Hawaiian monarchy until the monarchy was overthrown in 1893.  Its the only royal palace in the United States.






We could have taken a tour of the palace, but admission for 5 of us would have been around $60, so we chose to save the money.  Also, I enjoy house tours just as much as the next guy, which is to say not at all.

Nearby is a banyan tree.  This is all one tree.  The trunks you see are actually part of the trees root system.  These make an awesome playground for kids.






And finally, just across the street from the palace is Aliiolani Hale, which houses the Hawaiian Supreme Court.  The statue of King Kamehameha I out front is a Hawaiian landmark.  Kamehameha was the first man to conquer and rule all of the Hawaiian islands as one territory.






The grounds around these buildings were very well kept, with hibiscus blooming all around.











This concluded our 25-minute walking tour of downtown Honolulu.  When we got back to the garage, the meter had run out.  We didnt have a ticket on the windshield, so we quickly climbed into our compact Impala and made a clean getaway.

The next stop was the National Memorial Cemetery of the Pacific, also known as Punchbowl Crater.  This is basically the Arlington Cemetery for the Pacfic theater, and is the final resting place for many soldiers who fought in conflicts ranging from World War I up through Vietnam.  The cemetery is entirely located within a dead volcanic crater and features a memorial to the soldiers.  Theres also an overlook at the top of the crater that affords terrific panoramic views of Honolulu.  Theres not much more I can say here that I didnt say in the Pearl Harbor chapter, so Ill just let the pictures tell the story.

Entrance gates






Memorial at the top of the hill






Several maps showed key battles in the Pacific.  These were all intricate tile mosaics.































Proof that we were actually there:











_Continued next page_


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Our final stop was the Nuuanu Pali Overlook, located on the Pali Highway (route 61).  The Pali Highway is one of 3 main roads that tunnels through the Koolau Mountains to reach the east (windward) side of the island.  You can drive up the highway to a crest in the mountains and then take a turn-off that goes to the overlook instead of continuing through the tunnel.  Its $3 to park at the overlook.  They have a tiny machine that only takes credit/debit cards and is easy to miss, but theres a ruthlessly efficient parking guard who is good at chasing you down and making sure youre not a cheap freeloading tourist who cheats on compact parking spaces, etc.






Is the view worth $3?  You tell me.











I was trying to decide if the best word to use to describe the view was stunning or breathtaking.
















A word of warning: this overlook is known for being extremely windy.











In all seriousness, it is very windy.  Air has been rushing across the Pacific for thousands of unobstructed miles, and the Koolau range is the first thing it hits after all that time.  So this creates a massive updraft as the air rushes up the face of the mountains.  The guidebook mentions watching a child throw his hat over the edge of the overlook and watching it get launched into the air, eventually landing BEHIND him.  I was going to try this with Scotty, but Julie (a.k.a. The Fun Police) wouldnt let me.

Still, I think the wind adds something to the attempted Christmas card photo, dont you?






*Coming Up Next: * Enough of this real world culture garbage.  Back to the Disney bubble we go!


----------



## KatMark

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Behold the Pineapple Bacon Cheeseburger (mine is on the right, Julies is on the left).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am drooling after my Lean Cuisine lunch.
> 
> I should note Davids observations: This meal is healthy, because theres a carrot stick next to it.  Well said, son.
> 
> Always knew he was a smart boy.
> 
> We raved about how good the pineapple tasted on the burger.  Julie and I went back and forth tossing out compliments about the food
> 
> and then Scotty happened.
> 
> Mmmmthis salt and pepper is SO tasty, he said.
> 
> Sounds like Scotty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pictures!
> 
> Continuing on our McTour of Honolulu, we headed downtown near the state government buildings and somehow lucked into an empty metered parking space in a garage.  Sure, the spot was labeled Compact Only, but next to a minivan or a Humvee, a Chevy Impala is compact, right?  Good enough for us.  We fed the meter for 25 minutes of time ($57 or so) and set out on foot.
> 
> Works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grounds around these buildings were very well kept, with hibiscus blooming all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> This concluded our 25-minute walking tour of downtown Honolulu.  When we got back to the garage, the meter had run out.  We didnt have a ticket on the windshield, so we quickly climbed into our compact Impala and made a clean getaway.
> 
> The next stop was the National Memorial Cemetery of the Pacific, also known as Punchbowl Crater.  This is basically the Arlington Cemetery for the Pacfic theater, and is the final resting place for many soldiers who fought in conflicts ranging from World War I up through Vietnam.  The cemetery is entirely located within a dead volcanic crater and features a memorial to the soldiers.  Theres also an overlook at the top of the crater that affords terrific panoramic views of Honolulu.  Theres not much more I can say here that I didnt say in the Pearl Harbor chapter, so Ill just let the pictures tell the story.
> 
> Entrance gates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memorial at the top of the hill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several maps showed key battles in the Pacific.  These were all intricate tile mosaics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that we were actually there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Continued next page_



Great pictures!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Is the view worth $3?  You tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have paid $3.50!   Seriously, breathtaking pictures.
> 
> I was trying to decide if the best word to use to describe the view was stunning or breathtaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful!
> 
> A word of warning: this overlook is known for being extremely windy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you wonder where Scotty gets it from!
> 
> In all seriousness, it is very windy.  Air has been rushing across the Pacific for thousands of unobstructed miles, and the Koolau range is the first thing it hits after all that time.  So this creates a massive updraft as the air rushes up the face of the mountains.  The guidebook mentions watching a child throw his hat over the edge of the overlook and watching it get launched into the air, eventually landing BEHIND him.  I was going to try this with Scotty, but Julie (a.k.a. The Fun Police) wouldnt let me.
> 
> Good call by The Fun Police!
> 
> Still, I think the wind adds something to the attempted Christmas card photo, dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coming Up Next: * Enough of this real world culture garbage.  Back to the Disney bubble we go!



I think that is the perfect Christmas card for your family.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thanks, Mike.  I'm sure the memorial will continue to be run as a special place for many years, and hopefully the future visitors will see it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they the ones that go to the same beach every year?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  It was such a cool experience.  Just a few minutes, but special.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to THAT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um...what were we talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you make it there!
> 
> 
> 
> Rob's good like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't have 20-something dd's, but...
> 
> They do have a teen spa and an adult spa at Aulani.  I didn't try it out, but if they're into that stuff it would be something to look forward to.  At the risk of spoiling myself, you can check out Iolani Palace in Honolulu, Punchbowl Cemetery if you're into more military stuff and some nice views, and the Pali Overlook (on the Pali Highway) for gorgeous views of the windward side of the island.  The Diamond Head hike is well worth doing, and Turtle Beach on the north shore gives you a great chance to see sea turtles in the wild.
> 
> We did not check out the Polynesian Cultural Center (due to expenses and a lack of time), but I have heard good things about it.
> 
> 
> 
> For Oahu, we used this one (Amazon link below):
> 
> Oahu Revealed





Thank you!!!!


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> (remember, 2 out of 5 people impersonating doctors will tell you that cholesterol and calories dont count on vacation).


Only 2 out of 5????  Your quacks must be quacks. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This burger joint is located in the Ward Center on Ala Moana Blvd. and a free parking area for the shopping center was conveniently located right across the street.


Wait a minute... free parking????  It didn't cost $50 just to park???? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Meanwhile, I went all out for Pantheon Food Heaven.
> 
> Behold the Pineapple Bacon Cheeseburger


Wait a minute... so where's the chocolate?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I should note Davids observations: This meal is healthy, because theres a carrot stick next to it.  Well said, son.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> and then Scotty happened.
> 
> Mmmmthis salt and pepper is SO tasty, he said.


Did he dump it out on the table and lick it up right before he said that, by chance???  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> and still wanted to get back and enjoy Aulani some more.


Exactly!!!  Who needs to see the natural beauty of Hawaii when you have Aulani right there?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, at least Julie and the kids did.  There wasnt any parking available, so I circled the lot while they enjoyed the view.  Im sure I earned many future rewards through my sacrifice that just havent been fully realized yet.


Good luck collecting.  Maybe you can get a Key Lime Pie of Awesomeness as a reward for your efforts.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And finally, just across the street from the palace is Aliiolani Hale, which houses the Hawaiian Supreme Court.  The statue of King Kamehameha I out front is a Hawaiian landmark.  Kamehameha was the first man to conquer and rule all of the Hawaiian islands as one territory.


It is also the HQ for Five-0.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They have a tiny machine that only takes credit/debit cards and is easy to miss, but theres a ruthlessly efficient parking guard who is good at chasing you down and making sure youre not a cheap freeloading tourist who cheats on compact parking spaces, etc.


Wow... only $3.  And they pay a guy to enforce it?  Are you still in Hawaii???   



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Is the view worth $3?  You tell me.


 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I was trying to decide if the best word to use to describe the view was stunning or breathtaking.


Just shut up and let the pictures do the talking.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I was going to try this with Scotty, but Julie (a.k.a. The Fun Police) wouldnt let me.


Come on Julie!!!  You know you want to see it yourself too.  

And I'm sure Scotty would love it!


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

i knew bacon was involved, a meal is not complete until bacon is in the picture.

i keep bacon bits in my desk drawer in case of emergencies


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

afwdwfan said:


> Good luck collecting.  Maybe you can get a Key Lime Pie of Awesomeness as a reward for your efforts.




We've had dinner with a bunch of people this week and I've made THREE Key Lime Pies of Awesomeness in the past six days.  The Captain is well taken care of.





KatMark said:


> Good call by The Fun Police!




Thanks Kathy!!!  Glad I'm not the only sane one on here.  







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie ordered pineapple and onion on her burger.  They didnt skimp on ingredients (at those prices, theyd better not) and gave her 2 pineapple rings and an entire onion slice (not just a ring, but a whole slice), both with eye-catching grill marks.




The whole slice of onion was AWESOME!!!!!!!






Captain_Oblivious said:


> And finally, just across the street from the palace is Aliiolani Hale, which houses the Hawaiian Supreme Court.  The statue of King Kamehameha I out front is a Hawaiian landmark.  Kamehameha was the first man to conquer and rule all of the Hawaiian islands as one territory.




And as Barry pointed out to us, he not only conquered and united all the islands, but he did so without wearing pants.


----------



## MEK

Definitely well worth the $3.  Gorgeous view.  Or was it breathtaking?  Wait, No, I think it was stunning!

What a fun day.  I enjoyed every step of your nickel tour.  It was perfect. I'm still wondering what you would have done if you hadn't found that compact car parking lot.  

Beautiful photos.


----------



## yolie912

Oh I love logging in and seeing an update from you... You are hilarious!!  keep it coming!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> The previous chapter dealt with some more serious subject matter, and some of you responded by mentioning things like respect, decorum, being moved, etc.



That was mighty rude of us
Were sorry; we wont let it happen again.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> This led me to believe that we may have actually discussed something of meaning and value, which of course has little business in an Oblivious Family© TR.  So I apologize for treading on meaningful waters



Oh your apologizing!
Well then I take that back.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> and we now return to our usual standards.  As a token of my sorrow, please accept this gratuitous fart joke.



Thats considerate of you, but if you gonna offer up that kind of an apology
Why not go all out.  Here, let me give you a hand with that.








Would you say weve had enough?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We didnt have any PB&J with us on Oahu



You were just as Costco
How did that get overlooked?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> (remember, 2 out of 5 people impersonating doctors will tell you that cholesterol and calories dont count on vacation).



And 10 out of 10 DisDads will agree. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> They recommended the Kua Aina Sandwich Shop in Honolulu.  The guidebook in particular gave this one a rating of Ono (which in Hawaiian means delicious, and not Oh No!).  This burger joint is located in the Ward Center on Ala Moana Blvd. and a free parking area for the shopping center was conveniently located right across the street.



A good rating and complimentary parking  on Oahu 
Promising.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> In our family, there is a Pantheon of Foods That Make Everything Better.  When we initially discussed the Pantheon, we included the obvious choices: bacon and cheese.



Add garlic to the list and thats what is referred to our house as:
The Unholy Trinity


(and it goes into just about everything)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Being in Hawaii, we felt it was only natural to test the pineapples worthiness of inclusion in the Pantheon.  Julie ordered pineapple and onion on her burger.  They didnt skimp on ingredients (at those prices, theyd better not) and gave her 2 pineapple rings and an entire onion slice (not just a ring, but a whole slice), both with eye-catching grill marks.  Meanwhile, I went all out for Pantheon Food Heaven.



My official guess for this, if I remember correctly, was



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh well then I need to add a hamburger to that pineapple and pork belly ingredient list.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Behold the Pineapple Bacon Cheeseburger (mine is on the right, Julies is on the left).




I do believe I smacked that one out of the park.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> I should note Davids observations: This meal is healthy, because theres a carrot stick next to it.




Wise beyond his years
        






Captain_Oblivious said:


> We raved about how good the pineapple tasted on the burger.  Julie and I went back and forth tossing out compliments about the food
> 
> and then Scotty happened.
> 
> Mmmmthis salt and pepper is SO tasty, he said.



      




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Continuing on our McTour of Honolulu, we headed downtown near the state government buildings and somehow lucked into an empty metered parking space in a garage.  Sure, the spot was labeled Compact Only, but next to a minivan or a Humvee, a Chevy Impala is compact, right?  Good enough for us.



Sometimes you win.
And if it fit in the space its a compact.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Our first stop on our brief walking tour was the Hawaii State Capitol.  This building has housed the Hawaiian government since 1969.



Very un-capitol like 
But far more interesting then say

*Alaskas*





Captain_Oblivious said:


> The next stop was the National Memorial Cemetery of the Pacific, also known as Punchbowl Crater
> 
> Theres not much more I can say here that I didnt say in the Pearl Harbor chapter, so Ill just let the pictures tell the story.



Dang fine story you told there Mark.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Our final stop was the Nuuanu Pali Overlook, located on the Pali Highway (route 61).
> Its $3 to park at the overlook.



Thats the same price that is charged at the Castillo de San Marco and Fort Moultrie.
Obviously there is some type of conspiracy going on here.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Is the view worth $3?  You tell me.



We now have an absolute standard for what constitutes:
A three dollar view




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I was trying to decide if the best word to use to describe the view was stunning or breathtaking.



I think that three dollar view will surface from now on.
Or if its a more formal setting then go with the Latin counterpart: 
Tres Pupa Visum

I intend to hijack that phrase in future writings 
(giving you full credit of course).




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The guidebook mentions watching a child throw his hat over the edge of the overlook and watching it get launched into the air, eventually landing BEHIND him.



And you tried it of course?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I was going to try this with Scotty, but Julie (a.k.a. The Fun Police) wouldnt let me.



I meant with a hat, not a youngen!
But then again 


How much does Scotty weigh?




Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Thanks Kathy!!!  Glad I'm not the only sane one on here.



Oh Alright.
We wont throw Scotty over the edge.

Gheeeze just because yall are smarter then we are




(but you know that sanity is overrated,  right?  Just sayin.)




Mrs. Knowitall said:


> We've had dinner with a bunch of people this week and I've made THREE Key Lime Pies of Awesomeness in the past six days.




THREE!!!
















Mrs. Knowitall said:


> And as Barry pointed out to us, he not only conquered and united all the islands, but he did so without wearing pants.




And only Barry would have thought to look at it from that angle.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

All caught up.  Life beyond Disney???    But I do have to agree.  I love that you guys are on a quest to visit all 50 states (that is you, right? ) and know you and the kids are going to have some amazing memories.  Does the quest start over for Cletus or will you tell him/her that he/she's already been to Hawaii?  

Your visit to Pearl Harbor looks and sounds amazing.  Thanks for the tip on booking a guaranteed spot and happy to hear that you didn't encounter the horrible traffic that some others have seen.  How special to meet a gentleman who was there as a child.  I can't even imagine what that must have been like.  How cool to get to talk to him about it.

I visited Pearl Harbor many years ago as a teen but I'd love to go back as I think I'd get so much more out of it now.

Love the McTour of Honolulu.  You definitely earned major brownie points by circling the lot while the family got to take in the view of Diamond Head.  

I am also always in search of a good burger or dive spot so that recommendation will be noted.  I have not thought of creating my own personal pantheon of goodness... hmmm.... 

Oh, and thanks for the news that not only do calories and cholesterol not count on vacation but their ill effects are actually negated and turned healthy by virtue of mere proximity of a vegetable.  Rules to live by, for sure!  

Loving your report.  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## glennbo123

Nice update Mark.  I knew that a burger joint couldn't be much farther in this TR!

So, how did you know that the attendant would chase you down for your $3?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Replies coming later, but I wanted to share a bit of history I forgot to include in the chapter.

The Nu'uanu Pali Lookout is the site of the decisive battle where Kamehameha I conquered the island of Oahu.  He and his army drove the army of Oahu back up into the valley and eventually drove hundreds of them off the sheer cliffs to their deaths. 

In 1898, the road through this pass was developed into a highway.  Over 800 skulls were found during the excavation for the road, believed to have been the remains from this battle.


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Replies coming later, but I wanted to share a bit of history I forgot to include in the chapter.
> 
> The Nu'uanu Pali Lookout is the site of the decisive battle where Kamehameha I conquered the island of Oahu.  He and his army drove the army of Oahu back up into the valley and eventually drove hundreds of them off the sheer cliffs to their deaths.
> 
> In 1898, the road through this pass was developed into a highway.  Over 800 skulls were found during the excavation for the road, believed to have been the remains from this battle.



Dot's interesting road information.


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was time to eat.  Long-time readers know that when its time for us to eat, that usually means one of two things: we either packed PB&J sandwiches in a desperate attempt to save money, or we searched out a dive/burger joint.  We didnt have any PB&J with us on Oahu, so we drove into the city on our quest for a good burger (remember, 2 out of 5 people impersonating doctors will tell you that cholesterol and calories dont count on vacation).
> 
> I usually depend on the greasy spoon Bible that is Road Food to find some local inexpensive gems, but they were very limited on Hawaii info.  So I relied more on reviews at TripAdvisor.com and Yelp.com, as well as my trusty guidebook.  They recommended the Kua Aina Sandwich Shop in Honolulu.  The guidebook in particular gave this one a rating of Ono (which in Hawaiian means delicious, and not Oh No!).
> 
> This burger joint is located in the Ward Center on Ala Moana Blvd. and a free parking area for the shopping center was conveniently located right across the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the menu, so you can start adjusting to Hawaii sticker shock.  And no, those prices dont include fries.  Or cheese on your burger.  Weve been home now for over a month and my wallet is still in a sling, although it says rehab is going well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been pricy no matter where we went.  We just wanted good food.



Your burger was cheaper than my burger   Seriously though, how much does a burger cost in your hood?  Cuz a good burger here...is in that range and fries are extra.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> In our family, there is a Pantheon of Foods That Make Everything Better.  When we initially discussed the Pantheon, we included the obvious choices: bacon and cheese.  Then we decided that these two did not necessarily make desserts better (although there are exceptions), so we added chocolate to the list.  We figured that with any food, adding one or more items from the Pantheon would improve it.  And recently, we added pineapple to the list.  Mostly because were suckers for pineapple, and will put it on just about anything.
> 
> Being in Hawaii, we felt it was only natural to test the pineapples worthiness of inclusion in the Pantheon.  Julie ordered pineapple and onion on her burger.  They didnt skimp on ingredients (at those prices, theyd better not) and gave her 2 pineapple rings and an entire onion slice (not just a ring, but a whole slice), both with eye-catching grill marks.  Meanwhile, I went all out for Pantheon Food Heaven.
> 
> Behold the Pineapple Bacon Cheeseburger (mine is on the right, Julies is on the left).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should note Davids observations: This meal is healthy, because theres a carrot stick next to it.  Well said, son.
> 
> The verdict?  Thousands upon thousands of taste buds singing the Hallelujah Chorus.  The Pantheon worked to perfection.  In fact, staring at that picture is making my ham sandwich look fairly craptacular today.
> 
> We raved about how good the pineapple tasted on the burger.  Julie and I went back and forth tossing out compliments about the food
> 
> and then Scotty happened.
> 
> Mmmmthis salt and pepper is SO tasty, he said.



those look good!  And Scotty is hilarious.  Bacon makes everything better.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This concluded our 25-minute walking tour of downtown Honolulu.  When we got back to the garage, the meter had run out.  We didnt have a ticket on the windshield, so we quickly climbed into our compact Impala and made a clean getaway.
> 
> The next stop was the National Memorial Cemetery of the Pacific, also known as Punchbowl Crater.  This is basically the Arlington Cemetery for the Pacfic theater, and is the final resting place for many soldiers who fought in conflicts ranging from World War I up through Vietnam.  The cemetery is entirely located within a dead volcanic crater and features a memorial to the soldiers.  Theres also an overlook at the top of the crater that affords terrific panoramic views of Honolulu.  Theres not much more I can say here that I didnt say in the Pearl Harbor chapter, so Ill just let the pictures tell the story.



Ok, I could skip the nickel tour of downtown! but this was wonderful, I would love to take the boys there.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Our final stop was the Nuuanu Pali Overlook, located on the Pali Highway (route 61).  The Pali Highway is one of 3 main roads that tunnels through the Koolau Mountains to reach the east (windward) side of the island.  You can drive up the highway to a crest in the mountains and then take a turn-off that goes to the overlook instead of continuing through the tunnel.  Its $3 to park at the overlook.  They have a tiny machine that only takes credit/debit cards and is easy to miss, but theres a ruthlessly efficient parking guard who is good at chasing you down and making sure youre not a cheap freeloading tourist who cheats on compact parking spaces, etc.
> 
> 
> Is the view worth $3?  You tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to decide if the best word to use to describe the view was stunning or breathtaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word of warning: this overlook is known for being extremely windy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I think the wind adds something to the attempted Christmas card photo, dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coming Up Next: * Enough of this real world culture garbage.  Back to the Disney bubble we go!



Worth 3 bucks for sure!!!!  but fail on the card photo...unless you use the one of you being blown over, that one is great! Poor Julie looks like her face is getting whipped by her hair.


----------



## Poolrat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Its $3 to park at the overlook.  They have a tiny machine that only takes credit/debit cards and is easy to miss, but theres a ruthlessly efficient parking guard who is good at chasing you down and making sure youre not a cheap freeloading tourist who cheats on compact parking spaces, etc.



Hmmmm       I wonder how you found that out.  


Great information and I like a good burger joint.  

The pictures makes me want to jump right in them- No not off the edge to see if I will fly back   Such beautiful landscape and of course beautiful family too.


----------



## middlepat

Great update, and I like the idea of the Pantheon. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Replies coming later, but I wanted to share a bit of history I forgot to include in the chapter.
> 
> The Nu'uanu Pali Lookout is the site of the decisive battle where Kamehameha I conquered the island of Oahu.  He and his army drove the army of Oahu back up into the valley and eventually drove hundreds of them off the sheer cliffs to their deaths.
> 
> In 1898, the road through this pass was developed into a highway.  Over 800 skulls were found during the excavation for the road, believed to have been the remains from this battle.



Update to this story. Turns out it really was only 1  skull. The DOT worker would hit something with a shovel, pick it up, and say "oh, a skull" then toss it over his shoulder. Next day he would get back to the work site and the same thing happened.


----------



## Neraj

I did want to add regarding Kua Aina Burger, there is a relatively new one in Kapolei (near Target). If anyone wasn't wanting to go all the way into town just for a good burger.


----------



## trennr

Late to this party Mark...  but I just had to say...



> Pasty white guy alert! Avert your eyes!



♫♫♫ I'm nerdy in the extreme... Whiter than Sour Cream ... I'm Just too White and Nerdy!!! ♫♫♫


----------



## trennr

Oh...and great job on the report... I've really enjoyed it.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

I've really been enjoying the TR.  Have noted the burger place.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

KatMark said:


> Now I am drooling after my Lean Cuisine lunch.



Most meals don't compare to the Unholy Awesomeness of a pineapple bacon cheeseburger. 



KatMark said:


> Always knew he was a smart boy.



Just don't ask if we actually ate the carrot sticks. 




KatMark said:


> Sounds like Scotty.



That's my boy!




KatMark said:


> I would have paid $3.50!  Seriously, breathtaking pictures.



 




KatMark said:


> And you wonder where Scotty gets it from!



You have to work at being this idiotic. 




KatMark said:


> Good call by The Fun Police!



Man, you're a spoilsport too.




KatMark said:


> Great pictures!
> 
> I think that is the perfect Christmas card for your family.



Thanks!  It does kind of fit, doesn't it?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

lovetotraveltx said:


> Thank you!!!!



You're welcome!



afwdwfan said:


> Only 2 out of 5????  Your quacks must be quacks.



We couldn't even find actors to agree that eating anything you wanted was healthy.  Tough crowd. 



afwdwfan said:


> Wait a minute... free parking????  It didn't cost $50 just to park????



Well, if it takes $50 just to feed your family, they become lenient on the parking.



afwdwfan said:


> Wait a minute... so where's the chocolate?



The Pantheon By-Laws state that if bacon and cheese don't work, chocolate will.  Since bacon and cheese work in this case, there was no need for chocolate.



afwdwfan said:


> Did he dump it out on the table and lick it up right before he said that, by chance???



Would that have made it more relatable?



afwdwfan said:


> Exactly!!!  Who needs to see the natural beauty of Hawaii when you have Aulani right there?



It's more of a nagging feeling that we're paying the freight for Aulani, so we'd better get our money's worth!  Hard to strike the right balance.



afwdwfan said:


> Good luck collecting.  Maybe you can get a Key Lime Pie of Awesomeness as a reward for your efforts.



I like the way you think!



afwdwfan said:


> It is also the HQ for Five-0.



Of course it is.  You want to stay subtle so the bad guys can't strike back.



afwdwfan said:


> Wow... only $3.  And they pay a guy to enforce it?  Are you still in Hawaii???



I WANT MY $3!   




afwdwfan said:


> Just shut up and let the pictures do the talking.



Yes, sir.



afwdwfan said:


> Come on Julie!!!  You know you want to see it yourself too.



Seriously. Talk about a party pooper. 



afwdwfan said:


> And I'm sure Scotty would love it!



Exactly!  We all saw how much he loved Big Thunder Mountain.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> i knew bacon was involved, a meal is not complete until bacon is in the picture.
> 
> i keep bacon bits in my desk drawer in case of emergencies



Nice!  I don't think it was too much of a stretch to guess that bacon would be in there somewhere.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> We've had dinner with a bunch of people this week and I've made THREE Key Lime Pies of Awesomeness in the past six days.  The Captain is well taken care of.



But would they have been made if we weren't getting together with friends? 



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Thanks Kathy!!!  Glad I'm not the only sane one on here.



Nobody likes the Fun Police, you know.




Mrs. Knowitall said:


> The whole slice of onion was AWESOME!!!!!!!



So did you like it?



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> And as Barry pointed out to us, he not only conquered and united all the islands, but he did so without wearing pants.



This sounds like a Most Interesting Man In The World commercial.



MEK said:


> Definitely well worth the $3.  Gorgeous view.  Or was it breathtaking?  Wait, No, I think it was stunning!



It's a great spot!



MEK said:


> What a fun day.  I enjoyed every step of your nickel tour.  It was perfect. I'm still wondering what you would have done if you hadn't found that compact car parking lot.



We would have kept hunting!  I thought it was worth the time just to get a little Hawaiian history and see downtown Honolulu.



MEK said:


> Beautiful photos.



Thanks!



yolie912 said:


> Oh I love logging in and seeing an update from you... You are hilarious!!  keep it coming!



Thanks!  I'll do my best.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That was mighty rude of us
> Were sorry; we wont let it happen again.
> 
> Oh your apologizing!
> Well then I take that back.



Just reminding everyone to keep the bar low around here.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Thats considerate of you, but if you gonna offer up that kind of an apology
> Why not go all out.  Here, let me give you a hand with that.



 Always a classic.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You were just as Costco
> How did that get overlooked?



Well, we were only on the island for 2 full days before we had to board a plane again.  We didn't think that was enough time to eat 8 gallons of peanut butter.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And 10 out of 10 DisDads will agree.



And that's all that is really important.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> A good rating and complimentary parking  on Oahu
> Promising.



This blind squirrel may have found a nut!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Add garlic to the list and thats what is referred to our house as:
> The Unholy Trinity



My wife would agree.  Actually, she would probably put onions on everything if I let her.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> My official guess for this, if I remember correctly, was
> 
> 
> I do believe I smacked that one out of the park.



*+1* Not that it was really all that hard to figure out.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Wise beyond his years



Well, he is a boy.  Vegetable avoidance comes naturally.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sometimes you win.
> And if it fit in the space its a compact.



Works for me!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Very un-capitol like
> But far more interesting then say
> 
> *Alaskas*



Wow, they went all out on the design for that one!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Dang fine story you told there Mark.



Some of my best work. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Thats the same price that is charged at the Castillo de San Marco and Fort Moultrie.
> Obviously there is some type of conspiracy going on here.



It's probably where they staged the moon landing.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> We now have an absolute standard for what constitutes:
> A three dollar view



I like it!  Let's keep the phrase for future trip reporting.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I think that three dollar view will surface from now on.
> Or if its a more formal setting then go with the Latin counterpart:
> Tres Pupa Visum
> 
> I intend to hijack that phrase in future writings
> (giving you full credit of course).



You're pooping on what?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And you tried it of course?







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I meant with a hat, not a youngen!
> But then again
> 
> 
> How much does Scotty weigh?



Only one way to find out.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh Alright.
> We wont throw Scotty over the edge.
> 
> Gheeeze just because yall are smarter then we are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but you know that sanity is overrated,  right?  Just sayin.)



Less fun.  Stop with this "smarter" stuff.  The phrase is "less fun".



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> THREE!!!



That's some good eats, right there.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And only Barry would have thought to look at it from that angle.


----------



## afwdwfan

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> We've had dinner with a bunch of people this week and I've made THREE Key Lime Pies of Awesomeness in the past six days.  The Captain is well taken care of.


But they weren't made _for_ him so it doesn't count.  

And even if they were, he was forced to share.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Would that have made it more relatable?


No, but for some odd reason that's how I picture it happening with him.   



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It's more of a nagging feeling that we're paying the freight for Aulani, so we'd better get our money's worth!  Hard to strike the right balance.


Exactly!  Also why I feel the urge to be at the parks from rope drop to close. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> But would they have been made if we weren't getting together with friends?


Exactly.  

But then again, she's pregnant and you got them anyway.  Or at least got a few bites of them, so I guess you're probably just going to have to take that as a small victory and move on.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

2xcited2sleep said:


> All caught up.  Life beyond Disney???    But I do have to agree.  I love that you guys are on a quest to visit all 50 states (that is you, right? ) and know you and the kids are going to have some amazing memories.  Does the quest start over for Cletus or will you tell him/her that he/she's already been to Hawaii?



Yes, that's us!  The kids are just about halfway through the quest (Sarah has 25, the boys have 24).  We'll have to get Cletus to pick them up as we go along.  So I guess we'll just have to come back to Hawaii.  Darn it all.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Your visit to Pearl Harbor looks and sounds amazing.  Thanks for the tip on booking a guaranteed spot and happy to hear that you didn't encounter the horrible traffic that some others have seen.  How special to meet a gentleman who was there as a child.  I can't even imagine what that must have been like.  How cool to get to talk to him about it.



One tip I forgot to mention: they don't allow any bags onto the boat or memorial.  They do have storage lockers you can rent for $3.  Or you can wear cargo shorts like I did.   You can bring a camera without a bag.

Really great meeting an eyewitness there.  We'll never forget that.



2xcited2sleep said:


> I visited Pearl Harbor many years ago as a teen but I'd love to go back as I think I'd get so much more out of it now.



Better start calling the airlines!



2xcited2sleep said:


> Love the McTour of Honolulu.  You definitely earned major brownie points by circling the lot while the family got to take in the view of Diamond Head.



Did you hear that, honey?  DID YOU HEAR THAT?!  Major brownie points!



2xcited2sleep said:


> I am also always in search of a good burger or dive spot so that recommendation will be noted.  I have not thought of creating my own personal pantheon of goodness... hmmm....



If you are looking for fancy gourmet places, I can't help you.  But if you want burger joints and dives...you're in the right place.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Oh, and thanks for the news that not only do calories and cholesterol not count on vacation but their ill effects are actually negated and turned healthy by virtue of mere proximity of a vegetable.  Rules to live by, for sure!
> 
> Loving your report.  Thanks for sharing!!



It's a good thing the Fun Police haven't found the vacation rules yet.



glennbo123 said:


> Nice update Mark.  I knew that a burger joint couldn't be much farther in this TR!



That was inevitable, wasn't it?  Don't worry, there will be more to come.



glennbo123 said:


> So, how did you know that the attendant would chase you down for your $3?



Um...well, you see...

That little tiny machine is not easy to spot.  It's kind of out-of-the-way.



Cinderella's Fella said:


> Dot's interesting road information.



In the present day, the discovery of a mass grave would halt a road project in its tracks.  In 1898?  Not so much. 



eandesmom said:


> Your burger was cheaper than my burger



Good point!



eandesmom said:


> Seriously though, how much does a burger cost in your hood?  Cuz a good burger here...is in that range and fries are extra.



At a sit-down place, we generally would pay $9-$12 for a good burger (with fries included).  We have a local burger joint similar to Kua 'Aina right across the street from my office, and I can get a good burger, fries and soda for around $8.  And I don't have to pay for the cheese.



eandesmom said:


> those look good!  And Scotty is hilarious.  Bacon makes everything better.



I had figured on paying around $50 to feed my family anyway, just guessing that Hawaii was expensive.  And the burgers were terrific, so no complaints.



eandesmom said:


> Ok, I could skip the nickel tour of downtown!



After all that work I did to find it?



eandesmom said:


> but this was wonderful, I would love to take the boys there.



Hard to beat the views from up there.  It's also cool to stand inside an ancient volcano.



eandesmom said:


> Worth 3 bucks for sure!!!!  but fail on the card photo...unless you use the one of you being blown over, that one is great! Poor Julie looks like her face is getting whipped by her hair.



If nothing else, she had a good sense of humor about it.



middlepat said:


> Great update, and I like the idea of the Pantheon.



I should probably add steak to the Pantheon.  Steak makes everything better too.



middlepat said:


> Update to this story. Turns out it really was only 1  skull. The DOT worker would hit something with a shovel, pick it up, and say "oh, a skull" then toss it over his shoulder. Next day he would get back to the work site and the same thing happened.



It's either that or you have to fill out the environmental permits.


----------



## marvali

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Heres the menu, so you can start adjusting to Hawaii sticker shock.  And no, those prices dont include fries.  Or cheese on your burger.  Weve been home now for over a month and my wallet is still in a sling, although it says rehab is going well.


 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Behold the Pineapple Bacon Cheeseburger (mine is on the right, Julies is on the left).


 That actually does look pretty good!!!  Might have to add some pineapple in the future. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I should note Davids observations: This meal is healthy, because theres a carrot stick next to it.  Well said, son.


 Depends whether or not you actually eat said carrot stick, in which case the healthy factor diminishes since the carrot stick is no longer next to the meal. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We raved about how good the pineapple tasted on the burger.  Julie and I went back and forth tossing out compliments about the food
> 
> and then Scotty happened.
> 
> Mmmmthis salt and pepper is SO tasty, he said.


   An old proverb about an acorn and the oak tree seems appropriate here. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, at least Julie and the kids did.  There wasnt any parking available, so I circled the lot while they enjoyed the view.  Im sure I earned many future rewards through my sacrifice that just havent been fully realized yet.


 I expect those rewards to come your way sometime in the next few months for sure, as I see additional opportunities for midnight diaper changes in your future thanks to your sacrifice. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nearby is a banyan tree.  This is all one tree.  The trunks you see are actually part of the trees root system.  These make an awesome playground for kids.


 Those are so cool! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The next stop was the National Memorial Cemetery of the Pacific, also known as Punchbowl Crater.  This is basically the Arlington Cemetery for the Pacfic theater, and is the final resting place for many soldiers who fought in conflicts ranging from World War I up through Vietnam.


 It is also the site of a memorial to Ellison Onizuka(sp?), the Hawaiian born astronaut who died in the Challenger disaster! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Several maps showed key battles in the Pacific.  These were all intricate tile mosaics.


 Nice!  Although I'm sure they were, I don't remember those being there when I visisted. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Proof that we were actually there:


 We who?  I don't see you anywhere. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


>


 I really like the Bird of Paradise. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I was trying to decide if the best word to use to describe the view was stunning or breathtaking.


 I'll go with stun-taking!!! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> A word of warning: this overlook is known for being extremely windy.


 One day when we get the chance to chat, remind me to tell you the story the tour bus driver told us about how windy it is there. 

You got some really great pics of the Windward side of the island!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Poolrat said:


> Hmmmm       I wonder how you found that out.



Um...well, you see, it was dark out, and um...squirrel!  



Poolrat said:


> Great information and I like a good burger joint.







Poolrat said:


> The pictures makes me want to jump right in them- No not off the edge to see if I will fly back   Such beautiful landscape and of course beautiful family too.



Thanks!  We definitely took our time enjoying the view.



Neraj said:


> I did want to add regarding Kua Aina Burger, there is a relatively new one in Kapolei (near Target). If anyone wasn't wanting to go all the way into town just for a good burger.



Thanks!  That's definitely good to know if you don't like paying the  prices at Aulani.

Oh, and 



trennr said:


> Late to this party Mark...  but I just had to say...
> 
> 
> 
> ♫♫♫ I'm nerdy in the extreme... Whiter than Sour Cream ... I'm Just too White and Nerdy!!! ♫♫♫







trennr said:


> Oh...and great job on the report... I've really enjoyed it.



 Nate!



lovetotraveltx said:


> I've really been enjoying the TR.  Have noted the burger place.



And now apparently there's one much closer to Aulani in Kapolei.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> But they weren't made _for_ him so it doesn't count.
> 
> And even if they were, he was forced to share.



Precisely.  Thanks for backing me up, Andy. 



afwdwfan said:


> No, but for some odd reason that's how I picture it happening with him.



I gave up predicting Scotty's behavior a long time ago.



afwdwfan said:


> Exactly!  Also why I feel the urge to be at the parks from rope drop to close.



I hear ya on that front.



afwdwfan said:


> Exactly.
> 
> But then again, she's pregnant and you got them anyway.  Or at least got a few bites of them, so I guess you're probably just going to have to take that as a small victory and move on.



Story of my life. 



marvali said:


> That actually does look pretty good!!!  Might have to add some pineapple in the future.



You won't regret it!



marvali said:


> Depends whether or not you actually eat said carrot stick, in which case the healthy factor diminishes since the carrot stick is no longer next to the meal.



Exactly!  Which is why we left those carrot sticks right where they were.



marvali said:


> An old proverb about an acorn and the oak tree seems appropriate here.



 



marvali said:


> I expect those rewards to come your way sometime in the next few months for sure, as I see additional opportunities for midnight diaper changes in your future thanks to your sacrifice.



Gee...thanks...if that's the reward, I'd hate to see the punishment.



marvali said:


> Those are so cool!







marvali said:


> It is also the site of a memorial to Ellison Onizuka(sp?), the Hawaiian born astronaut who died in the Challenger disaster!



That's one thing I didn't spot.  Now I have to go back! 



marvali said:


> Nice!  Although I'm sure they were, I don't remember those being there when I visisted.



Pretty sure they've been there, but I don't have photo documentation...



marvali said:


> We who?  I don't see you anywhere.



We chose the most attractive people for the photo.



marvali said:


> I really like the Bird of Paradise.







marvali said:


> I'll go with stun-taking!!!



Now there's one I didn't think of.



marvali said:


> One day when we get the chance to chat, remind me to tell you the story the tour bus driver told us about how windy it is there.



Oooh, this sounds like a good one!  



marvali said:


> You got some really great pics of the Windward side of the island!



Thanks Marv!


----------



## aboveH20

middlepat said:


> Great update, and I like the idea of the Pantheon.
> 
> Update to this story. Turns out it really was only 1  skull. The DOT worker would hit something with a shovel, pick it up, and say "oh, a skull" then toss it over his shoulder. Next day he would get back to the work site and the same thing happened.



Ha!  (My technologically challenged self is posting from my iPad.  I really wanted to insert the little yellow guy howling with laughter and rolling on the floor, but I don't know how to retrieve smileys.)  (Insert sad face, too.)


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

aboveH20 said:


> Ha!  (My technologically challenged self is posting from my iPad.  I really wanted to insert the little yellow guy howling with laughter and rolling on the floor, but I don't know how to retrieve smileys.)  (Insert sad face, too.)



Don't encourage him!  We love our faithful, hard-working, underpaid public servants around here.


----------



## jmwest

Enough with the history and spectacular views......bring on the hula girls!




Just kidding.   Another excellent update. Keep them coming.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

jmwest said:


> Enough with the history and spectacular views......bring on the hula girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding.   Another excellent update. Keep them coming.



I tried, but Julie refused to wear the outfit.


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I tried, but Julie refused to wear the outfit.



*... And Then Scotty Happened!*


----------



## middlepat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Don't encourage him!  We love our faithful, hard-working, underpaid public servants around here.



Ha Ha!  You think I'll stop without encouragement.  I've been known to beat a dead horse or 2 in my day.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Cinderella's Fella said:


> *... And Then Scotty Happened!*



 Even Scotty's not that crazy!



middlepat said:


> Ha Ha!  You think I'll stop without encouragement.  I've been known to beat a dead horse or 2 in my day.



That horse has been beaten, stabbed, shot, dragged under a car, incinerated, and sent to sleep with the fishes.  Of course, we all still laugh at the jokes.

And I hope you're happy.  You messed up my top-of-the-page update.  Ay caramba.


----------



## middlepat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> That horse has been beaten, stabbed, shot, dragged under a car, incinerated, and sent to sleep with the fishes.  Of course, we all still laugh at the jokes.
> 
> And I hope you're happy.  You messed up my top-of-the-page update.  Ay caramba.



Winning!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

At this point, wed seen the site of an historic military attack.  Wed talked to an eyewitness and pondered a memorial.  Wed talked about the ancient Hawaiians and seen breathtaking scenery.  So really, the only obvious move left was to go play computer games.

We got back to Aulani mid-afternoon, and the kids really REALLY really really really really wanted to try out the Menehune Trail game.  Really.  So, we headed on over to the Pau Hana room to sign up for the game.  An adult has to be present so they can track which phone/game device is given to which room.  Then you can hand the little phone over to your accident-prone 7-year-old, secure in the knowledge that if anything happens to it youll be out $200 to replace it.  Oh, and just so you know, most of the trail runs around the pool area.

They have 5 different trails you can do, and you can keep the phone throughout the day and do as many of them as you want until the Pau Hana room closes, and I cant remember exactly what time that is.  One trail goes through the lobby area, and the other 4 are in the Waikolohe Valley.  Our kids decided to do the one in the lobby first.  

If youve ever tried the Agent P spy missions at Epcot (or their previous incarnation, the Kim Possible missions), then you know what to expect.  This is exactly the same, only instead of receiving spy missions youre listening to Aunty as she relates different pieces of Hawaiian information.  She receives calls from different island residents who need her help and its your job to find whatever it is she tells you to find.  In reality, its all just a scavenger hunt to find whatever hidden tricks and surprises the Imagineers planted throughout the resort.

Ill put a *SPOILER* warning here for the next several pictures so you can skip them and go in cold if youd prefer not to know any of the secrets.

One of the stations involved this little guy:






Here you can see the phone the kids are using.  Hold that in both hands, Scotty!  Sheesh. 






Another clue asked us to find the lamp with a gecko in it.  






We were afraid it would try to sell us car insurance when we hit the button, but those fears were unfounded.






*END SPOILERS (part 1)*

Other hidden tricks involved fiber optics and paintings that came to life.  All in all, it was really well done and we were again amazed at the subtlety used in disguising the features in the hotel.  You wouldnt know many of them were part of the game unless you were playing it.  It struck us that Aulani really was the most state-of-the-art of Disney resorts.  The Imagineers have taken every trick theyve learned through the years and applied it here to increase your enjoyment.

After finishing the lobby trail, we took a break for a character meet.  If youve read my previous TRs, you know that Scotty is a huge fan of Chip & Dale.  He really grew to love them on our Disney Cruise back in 2009 and got a stuffed Chip & Dale from the gift shop with their nautical outfits.  Then he got excited at WDW in 2010 when he got the chance to meet Naked Chip & Dale in the parks.

Here, he got the chance to meet Hawaiian Chip & Dale.  There was a short line to meet them and by the time the family in front of us finished their pictures, Scotty was already in Full Hug Mode.











As I mentioned before, the presence of character meets is one of the few overt Disney features of the resort.  Its very low-key and feels like a bonus add-on to your Hawaiian vacation, rather than Disney trying to force itself onto you.






The kids decided to try one of the pool area missions, so we hung around with them and enjoyed the scenery.  Looks like we werent the only ones hanging around.






Heres another *SPOILER*.  Anytime you can press a button and set off pyrotechnics, thats a win.






*END SPOILER*

The kids finished off that mission which may or may not have involved a secret room inside the volcano and then announced they were hungry and ready for a break.  They enjoyed the game, but werent going nuts over it like they did with the Agent P missions, so we figured that was enough.  Oddly enough, theyd have a different reaction later on, and I think I know why.  Stay tuned for that one.

Anyway, we managed to turn in the phone unharmed, and my credit card breathed an audible sigh of relief.  They also told us we could come back to play some more, and by giving them our room number, we'd be able to pick up right where we left off.  

I went to scout out dinner possibilities while the kids and Julie went to listen to the storyteller by the fire pit.  Aulani has lots of different programs and classes they run throughout the day, such as hula or ukulele lessons, Hawaiian art tours, or even surfing lessons.  We didnt take advantage of many of them because we wanted to see the rest of Oahu, but many of them looked like fun.  I guess well just have to come back.

The storyteller is Uncle, who may possibly be related to Aunty.  He relates Hawaiian folk tales about the menehune.  I only caught the tail end of it, but Uncle seemed to be doing a great job, getting audience participation and a few laughs and generally involving the group in the story.  He also did a cool trick with his hat to put the fire out at the end of his story.  The kids and Julie really seemed to enjoy it, and judging from their reactions Id say its worth the 15 minutes or so of your time to listen in.






We found another friend along the way.  Youre welcome, Kathy.











We decided to grab a quick dinner at One Paddle Two Paddle, which is one of the counter-service places at Aulani.  They serve burgers, sandwiches and chicken fingers, etc.  You order at the window and then they give you your meal in a cardboard take-out box.  If youve ever had a standard Disney counter-service meal, then you know what to expect here.  Its no better, no worse.  For some reason, Dave really wanted us to take a picture of his (sigh) PB&J sandwich.






They dont have any seating area next to the counter, so you have to find your own.  We scrounged around as best we could and tried to find a clear area.  Really, any old spot would do.






Well, what do you know?  It was time for sunset.






We just sat back in the cool trade winds and watched the sky.  Its a large canvas, and no one has yet surpassed this particular artists handiwork.


























We tried a few shots of Aulani lit up at night, but without the tripod they were a little blurry.  Still, you can see that the place doesnt lose any magic after dark.
















Julie had the kids dip their toes into the lagoon for some silhouettes.  






If you look at that picture in a glance, you might think it would make a great Christmas card or computer background photo.  If you look more closely, you might see three children in adolescence, pausing for a moment of reflective calm.  And if you look even more closely, you might even be able to see Scotty still holding his take-out box.






*Coming Up Next:* Hiking on another ancient volcanoif we can find it.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

middlepat said:


> Winning!



I always wondered who your role model was.


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> We got back to Aulani mid-afternoon, and the kids really REALLY really really really really wanted to try out the Menehune Trail game.


Yeah... the "kids" 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Then you can hand the little phone over to your accident-prone 7-year-old, secure in the knowledge that if anything happens to it youll be out $200 to replace it.  Oh, and just so you know, most of the trail runs around the pool area.


 Don't they offer insurance?  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It struck us that Aulani really was the most state-of-the-art of Disney resorts.  The Imagineers have taken every trick theyve learned through the years and applied it here to increase your enjoyment.


It is Disney.  By now, they have to go above and beyond because you certainly wouldn't expect anything less. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> There was a short line to meet them and by the time the family in front of us finished their pictures, Scotty was already in Full Hug Mode.


Easy on the ribs there, Scotty. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anytime you can press a button and set off pyrotechnics, thats a win.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> The kids finished off that mission which may or may not have involved a secret room inside the volcano and then announced they were hungry and ready for a break.


Pyrotechnics, and a secret volcano lair????  This mission is pretty high on the awesomeness scale. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They enjoyed the game, but werent going nuts over it like they did with the Agent P missions


Who would?  I don't care how cool Auntie is, she's no Agent P.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I guess well just have to come back.


Seems like a good enough reason to me. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The kids and Julie really seemed to enjoy it, and judging from their reactions Id say its worth the 15 minutes or so of your time to listen in.


I'm glad to know that they offer so many things there at the resort throughout the day. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We found another friend along the way.  Youre welcome, Kathy.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, what do you know?  It was time for sunset.


Nice pictures!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And if you look even more closely, you might even be able to see Scotty still holding his take-out box.


The kid has his priorities straight.


----------



## Poolrat

Captain_Oblivious said:


>




I think this one is my favorite....  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> If you look at that picture in a glance, you might think it would make a great Christmas card or computer background photo.  If you look more closely, you might see three children in adolescence, pausing for a moment of reflective calm.  And if you look even more closely, you might even be able to see Scotty still holding his take-out box.



  But that makes the memory complete doesn't it?   Not only a wonderful picture in an incredible place during an incredible vacation but Scotty's to-go box is what makes it real.    and


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

enjoyed the updates, and i think that the missions around the resort would be something fun to include in a few of the hotels in WDW...im sure it will happen but prob only at the deluxe ones...

great looking sunset pics...for some reason sunsets never get boring on the islands.


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Did you hear that, honey?  DID YOU HEAR THAT?!  Major brownie points!




Dude!  I hear you.  What have I made you in the past 24 hours?  Huh?  Peach crisp.  Spaghetti sauce.  PRETZEL BREAD.


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I tried, but Julie refused to wear the outfit.





Cinderella's Fella said:


> *... And Then Scotty Happened!*




Well.....SOMETHING happened.


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I went to scout out dinner possibilities while the kids and Julie went to listen to the storyteller by the fire pit.........I only caught the tail end of it, but Uncle seemed to be doing a great job, getting audience participation and a few laughs and generally involving the group in the story.  He also did a cool trick with his hat to put the fire out at the end of his story.  The kids and Julie really seemed to enjoy it, and judging from their reactions Id say its worth the 15 minutes or so of your time to listen in.




Absolutely worth the time.  There were preschoolers enjoying the story and our own tween enjoyed it as well.  It wasn't just for kids as there were comments made that only adults got.  Something for everyone.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, what do you know?  It was time for sunset.




I had so much fun shooting this sunset.  And I was tickled when so many of them turned out well.  Those photography lessons paid off!

And the silhouette picture.....pulls on my heart strings.  Quite possibly my favorite picture of the kids this year.


----------



## MEK

Gorgeous sunset pictures!  Absolutely love them.  That place is amazing!

That pbj sandwich - pretty lame.  But I guess its perfect for a kid!

Where's the picture of your burger?  I know you had one.  

What a fun afternoon.


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Well.....SOMETHING happened.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> At this point, wed seen the site of an historic military attack. Wed talked to an eyewitness and pondered a memorial. Wed talked about the ancient Hawaiians and seen breathtaking scenery. So really, the only obvious move left was to go play computer games.



Obviously
all that other clap-trap would certainly pale in comparison.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We got back to Aulani mid-afternoon, and the kids really REALLY really really really really wanted to try out the Menehune Trail game.



Really?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Really.



I dont know
doesnt sound like theyre really all that interested.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> So, we headed on over to the Pau Hana room to sign up for the game. An adult has to be present so they can track which phone/game device is given to which room. Then you can hand the little phone over to your accident-prone 7-year-old, secure in the knowledge that if anything happens to it youll be out $200 to replace it. Oh, and just so you know, most of the trail runs around the pool area.



I suspect that your 7-year-old will do a better job of keeping up with this phone then either of the 18-year-olds that have accompanied me on recent trips.

Just sayin




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ill put a *SPOILER* warning here



Not necessary.  
Theyll have changed all of them long before I get out there.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> One of the stations involved this little guy:



DIS IS DA MIGHTY FAVOG. TALK TA ME




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anytime you can press a button and set off pyrotechnics, thats a win.




First off  *Man Law * 

Secondly, after the kids figured out that secret
how many times did you go back and hit that button?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The kids finished off that mission which may or may not have involved a secret room inside the volcano



So, did it include a rocket and launch pad?






And did you get attacked by ninja commandos bent of destroying the rocket?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> the kids and Julie went to listen to the storyteller by the fire pit.



They do that at the AKL as well.  
Depending on the storyteller this could be very entertaining.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Aulani has lots of different programs and classes they run throughout the day, such as hula or ukulele lessons



I believe that Id have to go for the ukulele lessons.
It would not do well for me to even consider hula.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We decided to grab a quick dinner at One Paddle Two Paddle,



Where the specialty is Green Pineapple and Ham 





Captain_Oblivious said:


>



Gonna be tough to beat out that one for best picture of the TR.
_(Its the take-out box that makes the image)_


----------



## KatMark

Captain_Oblivious said:


> The kids looked like they were really enjoying the game, and what a way to make it "feel" like Disney, but "not" be Disney.
> 
> Here, he got the chance to meet Hawaiian Chip & Dale.  There was a short line to meet them and by the time the family in front of us finished their pictures, Scotty was already in Full Hug Mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad Scotty got to see his favorites!
> 
> As I mentioned before, the presence of character meets is one of the few overt Disney features of the resort.  Its very low-key and feels like a bonus add-on to your Hawaiian vacation, rather than Disney trying to force itself onto you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beuatiful
> 
> 
> 
> He also did a cool trick with his hat to put the fire out at the end of his story.  The kids and Julie really seemed to enjoy it, and judging from their reactions Id say its worth the 15 minutes or so of your time to listen in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like this.
> 
> We found another friend along the way.  Youre welcome, Kathy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark, you are just TOO kind to me.  Does your wife know you are thinking of other women while you are with her in Hawaii?
> 
> Well, what do you know?  It was time for sunset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just sat back in the cool trade winds and watched the sky.  Its a large canvas, and no one has yet surpassed this particular artists handiwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tried a few shots of Aulani lit up at night, but without the tripod they were a little blurry.  Still, you can see that the place doesnt lose any magic after dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie had the kids dip their toes into the lagoon for some silhouettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at that picture in a glance, you might think it would make a great Christmas card or computer background photo.  If you look more closely, you might see three children in adolescence, pausing for a moment of reflective calm.  And if you look even more closely, you might even be able to see Scotty still holding his take-out box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coming Up Next:* Hiking on another ancient volcanoif we can find it.



Beautiful sunset pictures and pictures of Aulani at night.


----------



## middlepat

Another great update there dear Captain.

One item that jumped out at me was the secret volcano lair.  I see Rob went with Moonraker, where I, on the other hand, went straight to Austin Powers and thought, "where are the Sharks with laser beams?"


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

middlepat said:


> Another great update there dear Captain.
> 
> One item that jumped out at me was the secret volcano lair.  I see Rob went with Moonraker, where I, on the other hand, went straight to Austin Powers and thought, "where are the Sharks with laser beams?"





Moonraker?!!!! 

Remember, Im older than most of the rest of yall





_(that was the most family friendly poster I could find)_


But I do support the idea of adding laser-sharks to this TR.


----------



## middlepat

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Moonraker?!!!!
> 
> Remember, Im older than most of the rest of yall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(that was the most family friendly poster I could find)_
> 
> 
> But I do support the idea of adding laser-sharks to this TR.



My humblest apologies.  As a Bond fan (albeit one who messes up his references) I will sit for 2 minutes and feel shame.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

middlepat said:


> My humblest apologies.  As a Bond fan (albeit one who messes up his references) I will sit for 2 minutes and feel shame.



Nope thats just not gonna do it.
Youre  may have to sit through an entire weekend of Bond films for that transgression.


In fact I may have to join you.  
You supply the beer and Ill bring the bacon and barbeque.


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Nope thats just not gonna do it.
> Youre  may have to sit through an entire weekend of Bond films for that transgression.
> 
> 
> In fact I may have to join you.
> You supply the beer and Ill bring the bacon and barbeque.



I'm in!!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Yeah... the "kids"



Well, it looks a little funny if I'm the one carrying the game around.  



afwdwfan said:


> Don't they offer insurance?



Sure.  It's $200.



afwdwfan said:


> It is Disney.  By now, they have to go above and beyond because you certainly wouldn't expect anything less.



I can't wait to see what they come up with next!



afwdwfan said:


> Easy on the ribs there, Scotty.



Scotty may be small, but he can pack a wallop if you're not ready for him.



afwdwfan said:


> Pyrotechnics, and a secret volcano lair????  This mission is pretty high on the awesomeness scale.



I would have to agree.



afwdwfan said:


> Who would?  I don't care how cool Auntie is, she's no Agent P.



This is very true.  You can't beat a secret agent platypus.



afwdwfan said:


> Seems like a good enough reason to me.



Any excuse is good enough, really. 



afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad to know that they offer so many things there at the resort throughout the day.



You could spend a lot of time there and not get bored.  Next time you have a week on Oahu, take note. 



afwdwfan said:


> Nice pictures!



Once again, all credit goes to Julie.



afwdwfan said:


> The kid has his priorities straight.



In every family, there's always one kid who eats some of his meal and then decides to "save the rest for later".  That would be Scotty.  Guess how much actually gets eaten later?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Poolrat said:


> I think this one is my favorite....



Duly noted!



Poolrat said:


> But that makes the memory complete doesn't it?   Not only a wonderful picture in an incredible place during an incredible vacation but Scotty's to-go box is what makes it real.    and



 We don't do "perfect" around these parts.  We do "human".



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> enjoyed the updates, and i think that the missions around the resort would be something fun to include in a few of the hotels in WDW...im sure it will happen but prob only at the deluxe ones...



I'm sure it would be pretty popular.  It would be fun if it were on the drawing board somewhere.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> great looking sunset pics...for some reason sunsets never get boring on the islands.



Can't disagree with you there.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Dude!  I hear you.  What have I made you in the past 24 hours?  Huh?  Peach crisp.  Spaghetti sauce.  PRETZEL BREAD.



Mmmm...it's been a nice 24 hours.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Well.....SOMETHING happened.







Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Absolutely worth the time.  There were preschoolers enjoying the story and our own tween enjoyed it as well.  It wasn't just for kids as there were comments made that only adults got.  Something for everyone.



Well, there you have it.  The definitive account.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> I had so much fun shooting this sunset.  And I was tickled when so many of them turned out well.  Those photography lessons paid off!



And I got to stuff my face while you were busy taking the pictures.  Win-win!



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> And the silhouette picture.....pulls on my heart strings.  Quite possibly my favorite picture of the kids this year.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Just a quick question.  Are the activities, storytelling, lei making, etc. for all ages or just for young kids?  We will be traveling with our 2 grown daughters.

Thanks!





Captain_Oblivious said:


> At this point, wed seen the site of an historic military attack.  Wed talked to an eyewitness and pondered a memorial.  Wed talked about the ancient Hawaiians and seen breathtaking scenery.  So really, the only obvious move left was to go play computer games.
> 
> We got back to Aulani mid-afternoon, and the kids really REALLY really really really really wanted to try out the Menehune Trail game.  Really.  So, we headed on over to the Pau Hana room to sign up for the game.  An adult has to be present so they can track which phone/game device is given to which room.  Then you can hand the little phone over to your accident-prone 7-year-old, secure in the knowledge that if anything happens to it youll be out $200 to replace it.  Oh, and just so you know, most of the trail runs around the pool area.
> 
> They have 5 different trails you can do, and you can keep the phone throughout the day and do as many of them as you want until the Pau Hana room closes, and I cant remember exactly what time that is.  One trail goes through the lobby area, and the other 4 are in the Waikolohe Valley.  Our kids decided to do the one in the lobby first.
> 
> If youve ever tried the Agent P spy missions at Epcot (or their previous incarnation, the Kim Possible missions), then you know what to expect.  This is exactly the same, only instead of receiving spy missions youre listening to Aunty as she relates different pieces of Hawaiian information.  She receives calls from different island residents who need her help and its your job to find whatever it is she tells you to find.  In reality, its all just a scavenger hunt to find whatever hidden tricks and surprises the Imagineers planted throughout the resort.
> 
> Ill put a *SPOILER* warning here for the next several pictures so you can skip them and go in cold if youd prefer not to know any of the secrets.
> 
> One of the stations involved this little guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the phone the kids are using.  Hold that in both hands, Scotty!  Sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another clue asked us to find the lamp with a gecko in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were afraid it would try to sell us car insurance when we hit the button, but those fears were unfounded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *END SPOILERS (part 1)*
> 
> Other hidden tricks involved fiber optics and paintings that came to life.  All in all, it was really well done and we were again amazed at the subtlety used in disguising the features in the hotel.  You wouldnt know many of them were part of the game unless you were playing it.  It struck us that Aulani really was the most state-of-the-art of Disney resorts.  The Imagineers have taken every trick theyve learned through the years and applied it here to increase your enjoyment.
> 
> After finishing the lobby trail, we took a break for a character meet.  If youve read my previous TRs, you know that Scotty is a huge fan of Chip & Dale.  He really grew to love them on our Disney Cruise back in 2009 and got a stuffed Chip & Dale from the gift shop with their nautical outfits.  Then he got excited at WDW in 2010 when he got the chance to meet Naked Chip & Dale in the parks.
> 
> Here, he got the chance to meet Hawaiian Chip & Dale.  There was a short line to meet them and by the time the family in front of us finished their pictures, Scotty was already in Full Hug Mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned before, the presence of character meets is one of the few overt Disney features of the resort.  Its very low-key and feels like a bonus add-on to your Hawaiian vacation, rather than Disney trying to force itself onto you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids decided to try one of the pool area missions, so we hung around with them and enjoyed the scenery.  Looks like we werent the only ones hanging around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres another *SPOILER*.  Anytime you can press a button and set off pyrotechnics, thats a win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *END SPOILER*
> 
> The kids finished off that mission which may or may not have involved a secret room inside the volcano and then announced they were hungry and ready for a break.  They enjoyed the game, but werent going nuts over it like they did with the Agent P missions, so we figured that was enough.  Oddly enough, theyd have a different reaction later on, and I think I know why.  Stay tuned for that one.
> 
> Anyway, we managed to turn in the phone unharmed, and my credit card breathed an audible sigh of relief.  They also told us we could come back to play some more, and by giving them our room number, we'd be able to pick up right where we left off.
> 
> I went to scout out dinner possibilities while the kids and Julie went to listen to the storyteller by the fire pit.  Aulani has lots of different programs and classes they run throughout the day, such as hula or ukulele lessons, Hawaiian art tours, or even surfing lessons.  We didnt take advantage of many of them because we wanted to see the rest of Oahu, but many of them looked like fun.  I guess well just have to come back.
> 
> The storyteller is Uncle, who may possibly be related to Aunty.  He relates Hawaiian folk tales about the menehune.  I only caught the tail end of it, but Uncle seemed to be doing a great job, getting audience participation and a few laughs and generally involving the group in the story.  He also did a cool trick with his hat to put the fire out at the end of his story.  The kids and Julie really seemed to enjoy it, and judging from their reactions Id say its worth the 15 minutes or so of your time to listen in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found another friend along the way.  Youre welcome, Kathy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to grab a quick dinner at One Paddle Two Paddle, which is one of the counter-service places at Aulani.  They serve burgers, sandwiches and chicken fingers, etc.  You order at the window and then they give you your meal in a cardboard take-out box.  If youve ever had a standard Disney counter-service meal, then you know what to expect here.  Its no better, no worse.  For some reason, Dave really wanted us to take a picture of his (sigh) PB&J sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They dont have any seating area next to the counter, so you have to find your own.  We scrounged around as best we could and tried to find a clear area.  Really, any old spot would do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what do you know?  It was time for sunset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just sat back in the cool trade winds and watched the sky.  Its a large canvas, and no one has yet surpassed this particular artists handiwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tried a few shots of Aulani lit up at night, but without the tripod they were a little blurry.  Still, you can see that the place doesnt lose any magic after dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie had the kids dip their toes into the lagoon for some silhouettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at that picture in a glance, you might think it would make a great Christmas card or computer background photo.  If you look more closely, you might see three children in adolescence, pausing for a moment of reflective calm.  And if you look even more closely, you might even be able to see Scotty still holding his take-out box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coming Up Next:* Hiking on another ancient volcanoif we can find it.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MEK said:


> Gorgeous sunset pictures!  Absolutely love them.  That place is amazing!



It is!  I could really use a few days there right now.



MEK said:


> That pbj sandwich - pretty lame.  But I guess its perfect for a kid!



I was going to make fun of him for not being an adventurous eater, but...



MEK said:


> Where's the picture of your burger?  I know you had one.



I went completely wild and crazy and got chicken fingers.  They were decent.  I didn't think they were picture-worthy, but not bad.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Obviously
> all that other clap-trap would certainly pale in comparison.



We only include the highest-quality claptrap in this TR.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Really?
> 
> I dont know
> doesnt sound like theyre really all that interested.



Let's ask Randall.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I suspect that your 7-year-old will do a better job of keeping up with this phone then either of the 18-year-olds that have accompanied me on recent trips.
> 
> Just sayin



  You got me there.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Not necessary.
> Theyll have changed all of them long before I get out there.



Well, hopefully not the ones involving fire.  



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> DIS IS DA MIGHTY FAVOG. TALK TA ME



How is the Land of Gorch these days?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> First off  *Man Law *



Seconded!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Secondly, after the kids figured out that secret
> how many times did you go back and hit that button?



We lost count.  I was going to get to it later on, but there is a feature that allows you to repeat certain steps of the game. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So, did it include a rocket and launch pad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And did you get attacked by ninja commandos bent of destroying the rocket?



Unfortunately, no.  I guess the difference between me and James Bond is that if I try to impersonate a Japanese man, I get laughed off the planet.  For some reason, they never suspected him in that movie.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> They do that at the AKL as well.
> Depending on the storyteller this could be very entertaining.



It's a nice low-tech feature.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I believe that Id have to go for the ukulele lessons.
> It would not do well for me to even consider hula.



My son has been taking guitar lessons and was very interested in the ukulele.  We just didn't have time, unfortunately.

We'll leave the hula to those with a little more grace.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Where the specialty is Green Pineapple and Ham



I will not eat it, Sam I Am.  
I will not eat it with a goat.
I will not eat in on a boat.  
I will not eat it in a pit.
I won't touch that green ham s---oh, never mind.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Gonna be tough to beat out that one for best picture of the TR.
> _(Its the take-out box that makes the image)_


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

KatMark said:


> The kids looked like they were really enjoying the game, and what a way to make it "feel" like Disney, but "not" be Disney.



They did have a good time.  I think they were tired from the time change/long day, but they were having fun.



KatMark said:


> So glad Scotty got to see his favorites!



We would have heard about it if he'd missed them!



KatMark said:


> I would like this.



It's a nice change of pace.



KatMark said:


> Mark, you are just TOO kind to me.  Does your wife know you are thinking of other women while you are with her in Hawaii?



She knows she doesn't have to worry.  I married the first woman who would actually go out with me. 




KatMark said:


> Beautiful sunset pictures and pictures of Aulani at night.



Thanks!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

middlepat said:


> Another great update there dear Captain.
> 
> One item that jumped out at me was the secret volcano lair.  I see Rob went with Moonraker, where I, on the other hand, went straight to Austin Powers and thought, "where are the Sharks with laser beams?"



Sharks with laser beams will always be a welcome addition.  But you lose a point for missing the You Only Live Twice reference.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Moonraker?!!!!
> 
> Remember, Im older than most of the rest of yall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(that was the most family friendly poster I could find)_



I thought the entire production company was still trying to forget that they actually made Moonraker, and was even trying to erase all copies of its existence.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> But I do support the idea of adding laser-sharks to this TR.



*+1*



middlepat said:


> My humblest apologies.  As a Bond fan (albeit one who messes up his references) I will sit for 2 minutes and feel shame.



2 minutes?  Yes, that's penalty-box worthy.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Nope thats just not gonna do it.
> Youre  may have to sit through an entire weekend of Bond films for that transgression.
> 
> 
> In fact I may have to join you.
> You supply the beer and Ill bring the bacon and barbeque.





Cinderella's Fella said:


> I'm in!!!



Me too!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

lovetotraveltx said:


> Just a quick question.  Are the activities, storytelling, lei making, etc. for all ages or just for young kids?  We will be traveling with our 2 grown daughters.
> 
> Thanks!



There are some of each.  The daily 'Iwa (the newsletter you can pick up from the front desk) will spell out each day's activity as well as any age limits or extra costs involved.  You can pick up the newsletter for the next day beginning in the evening so you can plan a bit.


----------



## marvali

Nice update! Sounds like a fun family day. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Another clue asked us to find the lamp with a gecko in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were afraid it would try to sell us car insurance when we hit the button, but those fears were unfounded.


 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> After finishing the lobby trail, we took a break for a character meet.  If youve read my previous TRs, you know that Scotty is a huge fan of Chip & Dale.


 That Scotty!  He's got great taste!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We found another friend along the way.  Youre welcome, Kathy.


 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They dont have any seating area next to the counter, so you have to find your own.  We scrounged around as best we could and tried to find a clear area.  Really, any old spot would do.


 Poor guy.......almost as bad as being placed at the table right next to the kitchen!!! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, what do you know?  It was time for sunset.


 Your timing is impeccable! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We just sat back in the cool trade winds and watched the sky.  Its a large canvas, and no one has yet surpassed this particular artists handiwork.


 True Dat! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We tried a few shots of Aulani lit up at night, but without the tripod they were a little blurry.  Still, you can see that the place doesnt lose any magic after dark.


 Yeah, I can hardly tell that is actually Aulani............


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I went completely wild and crazy and got chicken fingers.



  Who are you!!!
And what have you done with the Captain?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Let's ask Randall.



Really?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> You got me there.



Wait till I get to that story in the current TR.
It comes close to being entertaining




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, hopefully not the ones involving fire.



Ahhhh Something to dream about.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> How is the Land of Gorch these days?



Well, Im pretty sure the inhabitants are still locked up in a trunk in a dark corner of Studio 8H




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Seconded!



Randall!!!
You need to update page-1.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Unfortunately, no.  I guess the difference between me and James Bond is that if I try to impersonate a Japanese man, I get laughed off the planet.



Thats the one difference? 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> My son has been taking guitar lessons and was very interested in the ukulele.  We just didn't have time, unfortunately.



Everyone should learn guitar. 
As for the Uke well now he has even more reason to go back.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We'll leave the hula to those with a little more grace.



There is much in this world best left to those with a little more grace than I.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I will not eat it, Sam I Am.
> I will not eat it with a goat.
> I will not eat in on a boat.
> I will not eat it in a pit.
> I won't touch that green ham s---oh, never mind.



  
Someone once bet Theodor Geisel that he couldnt write a story using only 50 individual words.
That book was the result.  By adding just two more words, youve geometrically increased its readability.


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Really?



REALLY!




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Randall!!!
> You need to update page-1.



Bring it to the clubhouse.  This is not a DISDad thread, close, but there are girls here...


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> We got back to Aulani mid-afternoon, and the kids really REALLY really really really really wanted to try out the Menehune Trail game.  Really.  So, we headed on over to the Pau Hana room to sign up for the game.  An adult has to be present so they can track which phone/game device is given to which room.  Then you can hand the little phone over to your accident-prone 7-year-old, secure in the knowledge that if anything happens to it youll be out $200 to replace it.  Oh, and just so you know, most of the trail runs around the pool area.



seriously $200????



Captain_Oblivious said:


> As I mentioned before, the presence of character meets is one of the few overt Disney features of the resort.  Its very low-key and feels like a bonus add-on to your Hawaiian vacation, rather than Disney trying to force itself onto you.



I agree, it's the perfect mix for where it is.  And YAY that it worked out with C&D, there aren't that many times they are out so I'm thrilled it worked.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, what do you know?  It was time for sunset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just sat back in the cool trade winds and watched the sky.  Its a large canvas, and no one has yet surpassed this particular artists handiwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tried a few shots of Aulani lit up at night, but without the tripod they were a little blurry.  Still, you can see that the place doesnt lose any magic after dark.



Sigh.  Thanks for validating that we really should have gone down there one night instead of living on on our lanai.

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!

The sunset, not the food.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Wow!!  That sunset is just spectacular!  Great photos.  And I agree, the silhouette picture of the kids is a winner WITH the take-out box!  It looks so magical at night!

The resort really sounds amazing.  Not just beautiful but so many activities going on.  It must have been hard to tear yourself away to see the rest of the island!  You will definitely have to go back.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

marvali said:


> Nice update! Sounds like a fun family day.



I think we could have done a lot worse.



marvali said:


> That Scotty!  He's got great taste!



I'm not sure that combination of phrases has ever been written before.



marvali said:


> Poor guy.......almost as bad as being placed at the table right next to the kitchen!!!



Terrible, isn't it?  You'd think Disney would work on an acceptable outdoor seating area.



marvali said:


> Your timing is impeccable!



Amazing how that just happened to work out! 



marvali said:


> Yeah, I can hardly tell that is actually Aulani............



It helps if you turn your monitor on.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Who are you!!!
> And what have you done with the Captain?



Yeah, we got way, way outside the comfort zone here.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Wait till I get to that story in the current TR.
> It comes close to being entertaining







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Randall!!!
> You need to update page-1.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Thats the one difference?



_*thinking*_ Yeah, that's pretty much it.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Everyone should learn guitar.
> As for the Uke well now he has even more reason to go back.



Everyone?  I don't know if this old dog can learn new tricks.

There may or may not be a ukulele in Dave's future come Christmas time. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Someone once bet Theodor Geisel that he couldnt write a story using only 50 individual words.
> That book was the result.  By adding just two more words, youve geometrically increased its readability.



Let it forever be said that I have improved on Dr. Suess. 



Cinderella's Fella said:


> REALLY!



There's the definitive word.



Cinderella's Fella said:


> Bring it to the clubhouse.  This is not a DISDad thread, close, but there are girls here...



Oh, but that involves...effort.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> seriously $200????



Unfortunately.  I thought that was a little over the top.



eandesmom said:


> I agree, it's the perfect mix for where it is.  And YAY that it worked out with C&D, there aren't that many times they are out so I'm thrilled it worked.



We checked the schedule and tried to make sure it would work out.  Or else we would have heard about it later from Mr. Scott.



eandesmom said:


> Sigh.  Thanks for validating that we really should have gone down there one night instead of living on on our lanai.
> 
> Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The sunset, not the food.



Well, you did have a much nicer view from the lanai.  We had to go to the beach or else we would have seen a nicely-lit refinery tower.

I have a feeling the sunset is better during the winter months, when it's probably further south and can be seen over the ocean.  There were a lot of people out on the point by the edge of the lagoon so they could get an unobstructed view.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Wow!!  That sunset is just spectacular!  Great photos.  And I agree, the silhouette picture of the kids is a winner WITH the take-out box!  It looks so magical at night!



Beautiful at night!  But Disney has always been good at lighting things up.



2xcited2sleep said:


> The resort really sounds amazing.  Not just beautiful but so many activities going on.  It must have been hard to tear yourself away to see the rest of the island!  You will definitely have to go back.



I think so!  With such limited time, it's hard to divide your time.  I felt like we did pretty well splitting time between the resort and exploring the island.  Sleep is overrated, anyway.


----------



## glennbo123

Very cool.  I did not realize that they had their own version of Kim P/Agent Possible missions there.

Great photos of the sunset Julie!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> Very cool.  I did not realize that they had their own version of Kim P/Agent Possible missions there.



Yes!  Like I said, they've basically taken every trick they've learned over the years and applied it here.



glennbo123 said:


> Great photos of the sunset Julie!


----------



## marvali

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Amazing how that just happened to work out!


 Riiiiigggghhhhhttttt............ 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It helps if you turn your monitor on.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

marvali said:


> Riiiiigggghhhhhttttt............



There's no Spot the Lie contest in this TR...but I still reserve the right to "embellish".


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Sometimes jet lag has its advantages.  We were still adjusting to Hawaiian time, but decided to use that in our favor.  The plan was to hike to the top of Diamond Head first thing in the morning.  The state park opens bright and early at 6:00 a.m., and we had read that getting there early was best in order to a) beat traffic, b) secure a parking space inside the mountain and avoiding having to hike in, c) beat the tour buses, and d) beat the heat.  We used our standard Disney World trick of showering the night before so we'd be able to wake up and get moving quickly.

We got up about 5:30 or so and stuffed our faces with more Costco muffins.  Everyone got dressed fairly quickly and we were on the road just before 6:00 or so.  We were hoping the infamous Honolulu rush hour hadn't already started.  I'd watched the patterns on this traffic monitoring website and expected a slow-down even at that hour.

Unfortunately, I was right.  Right about where H-1 and H-2 merge, traffic started slowing down.  Brake lights as far as we could see.  We were moving, but it was a steady crawl.

Except for the "Express Lane" (or High Occupancy Vehicle "HOV") lane next to us.  Cars were zipping past like they were on the track and we were in pit row.  I looked around the car and did the math on my fingers and toes: yup, we had 5 people.  We would be legal in the HOV lane.  I figured only an idiot would stay in the regular traffic when that lane was available.

As you all know, I am not an idiot.  A dummy, maybe, but not an idiot.  So I moved over to the HOV lane the first chance I got.  We immediately got back up to 55-ish mph and enjoyed life in the fast lane.

I knew I wanted to take H-201 around the airport and the city rather than going downtown.  So I looked carefully for the exit sign that would lead me there as I drove.

Rule #2 for driving in Honolulu: there are no signs.  You're on your own.

You would think you'd want to give commuter traffic an idea of where the main beltway around the city was, but no dice.  As it turns out,  you have to take H-3 to H-201, but there's nothing that tells you that.  You just have to know to take the H-3 exit.  Oops.

We dubbed H-201 as the Phantom Highway thereafter.

Next thing we knew, we were driving past the Honolulu airport.  Ok, no problem.  I knew that it was a bit out of our way, but H-1 and H-201 would eventually meet back up.  So we kept on merrily zipping through the Express Lane.  I saw an exit off to the right on the main highway for "Downtown" and figured we'd turn back towards H-201 shortly thereafter.

Imagine my surprise when our Express Lane suddenly left the main highway and lowered us down a ramp into downtown Honolulu.  Turns out the "Express Lane" was designed Express-ly for commuters.  D'oh!

This seemed like an appropriate time to finally consult a map.  Julie frantically flipped through the guidebook looking for the right page to guide us out of the mess.  She found a possible connection back to the Phantom Highway.  I just needed to make one turn.

Of course, there was the small matter that the Express Lane was still marked off with cones and separated from the rest of traffic.  It was designed to keep going.

So, on this fine morning in paradise, the transportation engineer stopped traffic in the express lane, generated a cacophony of angry shouts and horns blaring, and made an illegal left turn.

But the important thing is, we found the Phantom Highway.

With no more incidents, we got around the city, took the 6th Ave. exit, and made our way to Diamond Head.  After turning onto the short entrance road, we were greeted with this:






How cool is it that you get to drive through a volcano?






Diamond Head Crater is the remains of an ancient volcano that has been dead for ages and slowly eroded away.  It was used as a military base beginning in 1908, when fortifications and gun emplacements were ingeniously built into the crater, and was ready to defend Oahu for a few decades.  Today it's part of the Hawaii State Parks system and one of the most popular attractions and hikes on the island.

We arrived around 6:45 or so and paid $5 to park inside the crater.  The good news was that we had no problem finding a spot--it was only about half-full or so.  Or was it half-empty? 

The bad news was that there were two tour buses already there.  We found out that Japanese tourists don't play around.  They'd arrived promptly at 6:00 a.m.

We'd been watching the weather carefully the whole way in.  The Ko'olau Range had been socked in with dark clouds all morning, and they were threatening to spread further west over the crater and the city.  This, of course, would ruin our view at the top.  But this was our only chance to do the hike, so we pressed on.

As we started the hike, it began to rain.  A drizzle at first, but then it got a little bit heavier.  Many of the hikers had come prepared with umbrellas.  Only a few dummies didn't have any protection from the elements.






Here's the official brochure of the park.  It gives a good overview of the hike.

We kept on going.  The rain wasn't hard enough to make us turn back, and we had heard the saying about Hawaii weather: if you don't like it, wait 5 minutes.  As we learned, some clouds and rain would sometimes make for advantageous conditions:






The left end of that rainbow landed right on the observation deck where we were headed.  Spoiler alert: we did not find a pot of gold up there.

The battle between clouds and sun made for some cool lighting conditions throughout the hike.











The hike itself is just under a mile, and you climb about 560 feet from the crater floor to the summit.  There's a paved portion and then it turns into a dirt trail that makes its way up the mountain via switchbacks.  It's not a difficult hike, but it is a healthy climb.  Julie, still adjusting to the pregnancy, was struggling with having to climb constantly.  No problem--we just stopped for a rest here and there.

I think this actually worked out well.  The tour bus groups were already making their way down by the time we made it up, so we didn't have as many crowds to deal with as we'd first thought.

Eventually, we had to walk through a tunnel.






And then we had to climb 99 steps (yes, we counted).  Julie LOVED this part.






From there, it was a short climb on a spiral staircase and a walk through the low ceilings of the bunker (as cool as it sounds) to get to the summit. 






We were hoping against hope that the clouds would hold off and we'd get a decent view.  We climbed to the observation deck.

And then:
















Christmas card?






As long as that rainbow was visible, we just kept enjoying the view and firing away with the camera.











There's just more beauty than I can describe in this picture:











We felt blessed, awed, and inspired by the view.  Even looking back at the pictures now, I'm grateful we got the chance to stand at this spot and drink in the beauty.

Our proud climbing crew stands at the bottom of the stairs here.  I was really proud of Julie for pushing through her struggles.  And I'm sure she was glad she did.






Typical Hawaii weather:






All in all, the Diamond Head hike is a must-do on Oahu.  Not only do you get a spectacular view, but how many times in your life can you say you stood inside of a volcano?  It's unforgettable.






*Coming Up Next: *We have a lot more of Oahu to explore.  And a stop for a culinary masterpiece that doesn't exist on the mainland anymore.


----------



## Poolrat

Beautiful, Beautiful and Beautiful  !!!!!!!

You had great timing as the clouds parted to give you an incredible rainbow.

Taking notes on traffic signs. 

Yes  on the Christmas card.  Hopefully a collage of great pictures.

OOOh you have me intrigued on the culinary masterpiece.


----------



## shan23877

Gorgeous photos. What a view!


----------



## thebyrdwoman

I am LOVING this TR! As an Aulani CM, it is so fun to read about the resort and the island from a a guest's perspective. Looks like you all had a GREAT time!


----------



## MEK

Captain_Oblivious said:


> And then:




I think I just heard the Hallelujah chorus.  I'm not sure.  Let me go back and check........Yup, definitely heard it!  

That is one seriously cool picture with the rainbow disappearing into the water.  Wow.

That hike is gorgeous.  I seriously just put that on my bucket list!  

So, back to the driving - Are you inferring that driving in Delaware does NOT prepare you for driving in Honolulu?  It sounds like they are on a similar par.  You know - lanes that suddenly disappear and stuff like that.  Just sayin!


----------



## marvali

Captain_Oblivious said:


> This seemed like an appropriate time to finally consult a map.  Julie frantically flipped through the guidebook looking for the right page to guide us out of the mess.  She found a possible connection back to the Phantom Highway.  I just needed to make one turn.
> 
> Of course, there was the small matter that the Express Lane was still marked off with cones and separated from the rest of traffic.  It was designed to keep going.
> 
> So, on this fine morning in paradise, the transportation engineer stopped traffic in the express lane, generated a cacophony of angry shouts and horns blaring, and made an illegal left turn.


 I can see it now.  Between the honking and the shouting you yell back "It's okay, I'm a transportation engineer!"  To which the locals respond with  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The hike itself is just under a mile, and you climb about 560 feet from the crater floor to the summit.  There's a paved portion and then it turns into a dirt trail that makes its way up the mountain via switchbacks.  It's not a difficult hike, but it is a healthy climb.  Julie, still adjusting to the pregnancy, was struggling with having to climb constantly.  No problem--we just stopped for a rest here and there.


 Oh, like you weren't happy to have the "Julie pregnancy" excuse for taking breaks along the way................ 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And then we had to climb 99 steps (yes, we counted).  Julie LOVED this part.


 Funny the perspective. I'm guessing the kids were like "woohoo 77, yippee 78, let's go guys 79.........." while you and Julie (well mostly you) were going "@#$ 77, &%! 78, who's bright idea was this? 79.........." 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The left end of that rainbow landed right on the observation deck where we were headed.  Spoiler alert: we did not find a pot of gold up there.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were hoping against hope that the clouds would hold off and we'd get a decent view.  We climbed to the observation deck.
> 
> And then:


 Well there's your problem! If you had brought snorkeling gear, you just might have FOUND that pot of gold!!! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Christmas card?


 Absolutely!  Nothing says Christmas like shorts, t-shirts and tank tops, especially in your neck of the woods. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


>


 You have many beautiful shots from the top of Diamond Head, but for some reason I really love this one!!! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We felt blessed, awed, and inspired by the view.  Even looking back at the pictures now, I'm grateful we got the chance to stand at this spot and drink in the beauty.


 Thanks for the tour of Diamond Head! When I was there we didn't have a car during the Oahu part of our trip, so we didn't make it there. I guess I need to go back as the views look well worth the hike!


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Except for the "Express Lane" (or High Occupancy Vehicle "HOV") lane next to us.  Cars were zipping past like they were on the track and we were in pit row.  I looked around the car and did the math on my fingers and toes: yup, we had 5 people.  We would be legal in the HOV lane.  I figured only an idiot would stay in the regular traffic when that lane was available.
> 
> As you all know, I am not an idiot.  A dummy, maybe, but not an idiot.  So I moved over to the HOV lane the first chance I got.  We immediately got back up to 55-ish mph and enjoyed life in the fast lane.
> 
> .....Imagine my surprise when our Express Lane suddenly left the main highway and lowered us down a ramp into downtown Honolulu.  Turns out the "Express Lane" was designed Express-ly for commuters.  D'oh!
> 
> This seemed like an appropriate time to finally consult a map.  Julie frantically flipped through the guidebook looking for the right page to guide us out of the mess.  She found a possible connection back to the Phantom Highway.  I just needed to make one turn.
> 
> Of course, there was the small matter that the Express Lane was still marked off with cones and separated from the rest of traffic.  It was designed to keep going.
> 
> So, on this fine morning in paradise, the transportation engineer stopped traffic in the express lane, generated a cacophony of angry shouts and horns blaring, and made an illegal left turn.
> 
> But the important thing is, we found the Phantom Highway.




This could have been a very stressful time.....but it really wasn't.  All five of us were laughing so hard that the road just disappeared.  The kids had fun reminding daddy of this throughout the trip.  Many times when Mark would ask me to check a map, the kids would say, "Don't you just want to take the Express Lane, daddy?"   






Captain_Oblivious said:


> With no more incidents, we got around the city, took the 6th Ave. exit, and made our way to Diamond Head.  After turning onto the short entrance road, we were greeted with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool is it that you get to drive through a volcano?




Not pictured is the pictures that the kids took in this tunnel.  Of the rearview mirror.  With a flash.  While Mark was driving in a tunnel.  Yikes!





Captain_Oblivious said:


> The left end of that rainbow landed right on the observation deck where we were headed.  Spoiler alert: we did not find a pot of gold up there.





If we DID find a pot of gold, that would have taken care of the whole "no second income this year" thing.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie, still adjusting to the pregnancy, was struggling with having to climb constantly.



TRUTH!  When I read the info, I saw "99 stairs"....okay I thought....that will be tough, but I can do that.  I DIDN'T know that I would have to climb and climb and climb and climb and climb before I even GOT to the blasted 99 stairs.  What pregnancy can do to your body is no joke.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie LOVED this part.





NOT.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> I was really proud of Julie for pushing through her struggles.  And I'm sure she was glad she did.




Awe.....thanks honey.  Mark was a great cheering section for me.  We hadn't told the kids yet at this point so I'm sure they were wondering why mommy was slower than usual.  The view WAS worth it.  The rainbows were an incredible God-appointed bonus.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next: *We have a lot more of Oahu to explore.  And a stop for a culinary masterpiece that doesn't exist on the mainland anymore.




In fact, I'm craving one right now.  Any volunteers to go get one for me?


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sometimes jet lag has its advantages.



So long as youre going west.  
Consider trying to make Rope-Drop in Europe while still working on Eastern Standard Time.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We would be legal in the HOV lane. I figured only an idiot would stay in the regular traffic when that lane was available.



Why do I hear ominous music in the background just as you say this?  




Captain_Oblivious said:


> As you all know, I am not an idiot. A dummy, maybe, but not an idiot.



We all know?
Sure we dont need some type of confirmation here?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Imagine my surprise when our Express Lane suddenly left the main highway and lowered us down a ramp into downtown Honolulu. Turns out the "Express Lane" was designed Express-ly for commuters. D'oh!
> 
> This seemed like an appropriate time to finally consult a map.



Because doing so earlier would have been very un-dad-like  




Captain_Oblivious said:


> So, on this fine morning in paradise, the transportation engineer stopped traffic in the express lane, generated a cacophony of angry shouts and horns blaring, and made an illegal left turn.



As a transportation engineer 
I always thought that stuff like that was just part of you general job description.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> How cool is it that you get to drive through a volcano?



Certainly cooler then the Express lane.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> The left end of that rainbow landed right on the observation deck where we were headed. Spoiler alert: we did not find a pot of gold up there.



Depends on your definition of gold




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The hike itself is just under a mile



Up hill both ways




Captain_Oblivious said:


> It's not a difficult hike, but it is a healthy climb. Julie, still adjusting to the pregnancy, was struggling with having to climb constantly. No problem--we just stopped for a rest here and there.



She was the only one needing to stop and rest?  Hummmmm
I can see now that Id be stopping and resting considerably if I ever get out there.
And Id probably be on my own.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think this actually worked out well. The tour bus groups were already making their way down by the time we made it up, so we didn't have as many crowds to deal with as we'd first thought.



So get there early, then dilly-dally until the early-early folks leave.





Got it.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> And then we had to climb 99 steps (yes, we counted). Julie LOVED this part.



What floor are we on?

Looks like we're in the teens somewhere.

Well when we get to 20 tell me, I'm going to throw up.





Captain_Oblivious said:


>



Yep, that settles it.
I show that picture to DW
Theres no way in H*** shell be making that trek.
Ill be on my own for sure





Captain_Oblivious said:


> From there, it was a short climb on a spiral staircase



More staitrs?
Youre not helping my cause here.




Captain_Oblivious said:


>



Right purtty, that right there.
DW still wont be making that climb, but it is right purtty.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Christmas card?




Thats a good candidate.  
And it even includes the pasty white guy.








Captain_Oblivious said:


> There's just more beauty than I can describe in this picture:




I think you just described it very well.
Now someone turn on a fan, its real dusty in here.




Captain_Oblivious said:


>




Cool picture, but I wonder why they put the light house at the bottom of the hill.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next: *We have a lot more of Oahu to explore.  And a stop for a culinary masterpiece that doesn't exist on the mainland anymore.



Anymore?
Interesting




Mrs. Knowitall said:


> This could have been a very stressful time.....but it really wasn't.  All five of us were laughing so hard that the road just disappeared.  The kids had fun reminding daddy of this throughout the trip.  Many times when Mark would ask me to check a map, the kids would say, "Don't you just want to take the Express Lane, daddy?"



  
I can hear that line getting used on a regular bases.
Actually its probably not in Marks best interest that the rest of the DisDads now know this story.





Mrs. Knowitall said:


> In fact, I'm craving one right now. Any volunteers to go get one for me?



You payin the air-fair?


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> We used our standard Disney World trick of showering the night before so we'd be able to wake up and get moving quickly.


Great rope drop strategy. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Everyone got dressed fairly quickly and we were on the road just before 6:00 or so.


Uh oh... gonna miss rope drop. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were hoping the infamous Honolulu rush hour hadn't already started.


  You should know better.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> As you all know, I am not an idiot.


Julie???  Any comments???  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Rule #2 for driving in Honolulu: there are no signs.  You're on your own.


Just get a 4x4 and forget about the roads. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So, on this fine morning in paradise, the transportation engineer stopped traffic in the express lane, generated a cacophony of angry shouts and horns blaring


So basically just like a normal day in the office.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> How cool is it that you get to drive through a volcano?


Almost as cool as having a secret lair there.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The bad news was that there were two tour buses already there.  We found out that Japanese tourists don't play around.


But are they more courteous than Brazilian tourist groups?  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were hoping against hope that the clouds would hold off and we'd get a decent view.  We climbed to the observation deck.
> 
> And then:


Um... yeah.  That was worth the effort.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We felt blessed, awed, and inspired by the view.  Even looking back at the pictures now, I'm grateful we got the chance to stand at this spot and drink in the beauty.


 



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Not pictured is the pictures that the kids took in this tunnel.  Of the rearview mirror.  With a flash.  While Mark was driving in a tunnel.  Yikes!






Mrs. Knowitall said:


> If we DID find a pot of gold, that would have taken care of the whole "no second income this year" thing.


Hey, let's come back to Aulani again next year!   



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Awe.....thanks honey.  Mark was a great cheering section for me.  We hadn't told the kids yet at this point so I'm sure they were wondering why mommy was slower than usual.  The view WAS worth it.  The rainbows were an incredible God-appointed bonus.


Hmmm... so apparently the reveal to the kids will be upcoming in the TR.


----------



## WDW2012

Those pictures are AH-MAH-ZING!  Thanks for sharing.  I remember hiking up Diamond Head when we were there but I don't remember going through any tunnel.  Hmm, guess I didn't make it all the way to the top. Too bad I didn't because those were great views!


----------



## KatMark

Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were hoping against hope that the clouds would hold off and we'd get a decent view.  We climbed to the observation deck.
> 
> And then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas card?



All I can say is WOW!!!! And definitely Christmas card worthy.

Kudos to Julie for making it those 99 stairs being pregnant. I would have had a hard time doing it and NOT being pregnant. 

Another thing we didn't do on our honeymoon. Maybe we need to go back and NOT be on our honeymoon?


----------



## catherines_mama

Another amazing day. I sit down after every post and tell DH oh oh  oh guess what we need to do when we go! LOL 

We had hiked a local mtn here 2 yrs and 30 lbs heavier ago and it didn't go well. So talking about diamond head we reminisced. He said, babe- we work out now, we have lost a ton of weight and aren't stopping we got this! Umm ok. So total props to you guys esp you Julie! But wow what a reward!! Wonder how a bunch of teen and preteen kids will handle it. Mom this is hot. I'm bored. Hmmm might just toss them to the volcano gods. LOL

Oh yes- Christmas card worthy!! 

Thank you for sharing this journey with us! Can't wait for more


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Poolrat said:


> Beautiful, Beautiful and Beautiful  !!!!!!!
> 
> You had great timing as the clouds parted to give you an incredible rainbow.



Timing is everything!  It could just as easily have been socked in with clouds.  We were blessed that the sun peeked through just enough to give us the rainbow.



Poolrat said:


> Taking notes on traffic signs.



Or lack thereof.



Poolrat said:


> Yes  on the Christmas card.  Hopefully a collage of great pictures.



We usually end up with a collage, because it's hard to pick just one.



Poolrat said:


> OOOh you have me intrigued on the culinary masterpiece.







shan23877 said:


> Gorgeous photos. What a view!



Thanks!  It was pretty amazing up there!



thebyrdwoman said:


> I am LOVING this TR! As an Aulani CM, it is so fun to read about the resort and the island from a a guest's perspective. Looks like you all had a GREAT time!





Thanks for joining in!  It really was a special, memorable trip.  And thank you for being part of a wonderful group of CM's.  You're all doing a great job.



MEK said:


> I think I just heard the Hallelujah chorus.  I'm not sure.  Let me go back and check........Yup, definitely heard it!



Oh good!  I'm not the only one. 



MEK said:


> That is one seriously cool picture with the rainbow disappearing into the water.  Wow.



Thanks!  It was so cool to see that.



MEK said:


> That hike is gorgeous.  I seriously just put that on my bucket list!



It's a great one!  You know there will be a payoff at the end. 



MEK said:


> So, back to the driving - Are you inferring that driving in Delaware does NOT prepare you for driving in Honolulu?  It sounds like they are on a similar par.  You know - lanes that suddenly disappear and stuff like that.  Just sayin!



We give you warnings before our lane drops.  Unless, you know, you're not paying attention.  Taking selfies using your sun-shade mirror or something. 

Actually, I mentioned to Julie that we could institute a very popular program at DelDOT.  If anyone complains about Delaware roads, we could fly them to Hawaii to drive there for a few days.  Upon returning, no one would ever complain about our roads again.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

marvali said:


> I can see it now.  Between the honking and the shouting you yell back "It's okay, I'm a transportation engineer!"  To which the locals respond with



 I could flash my DelDOT ID badge too.  We do own the roads, after all.



marvali said:


> Oh, like you weren't happy to have the "Julie pregnancy" excuse for taking breaks along the way................







marvali said:


> Funny the perspective. I'm guessing the kids were like "woohoo 77, yippee 78, let's go guys 79.........." while you and Julie (well mostly you) were going "@#$ 77, &%! 78, who's bright idea was this? 79.........."



You could definitely see her heart sink when she looked up at the stairs.



marvali said:


> Well there's your problem! If you had brought snorkeling gear, you just might have FOUND that pot of gold!!!



They kept moving it further and further out to sea.  I think they were just messing with us.



marvali said:


> Absolutely!  Nothing says Christmas like shorts, t-shirts and tank tops, especially in your neck of the woods.



Do we need a banjo too?



marvali said:


> You have many beautiful shots from the top of Diamond Head, but for some reason I really love this one!!!



Thanks!  I think it's the color of the sea that catches my eye.  Sarah remarked several times that the teal color in certain areas was her favorite.



marvali said:


> Thanks for the tour of Diamond Head! When I was there we didn't have a car during the Oahu part of our trip, so we didn't make it there. I guess I need to go back as the views look well worth the hike!



Go back!  It's definitely worth it!



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> This could have been a very stressful time.....but it really wasn't.  All five of us were laughing so hard that the road just disappeared.  The kids had fun reminding daddy of this throughout the trip.  Many times when Mark would ask me to check a map, the kids would say, "Don't you just want to take the Express Lane, daddy?"







Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Not pictured is the pictures that the kids took in this tunnel.  Of the rearview mirror.  With a flash.  While Mark was driving in a tunnel.  Yikes!



I think that was actually on the way out, but here it is:








Mrs. Knowitall said:


> If we DID find a pot of gold, that would have taken care of the whole "no second income this year" thing.



If only...




Mrs. Knowitall said:


> TRUTH!  When I read the info, I saw "99 stairs"....okay I thought....that will be tough, but I can do that.  I DIDN'T know that I would have to climb and climb and climb and climb and climb before I even GOT to the blasted 99 stairs.  What pregnancy can do to your body is no joke.



The hike is definitely a workout.  Not the worst we've ever done by any means, but you have to be ready to climb.




Mrs. Knowitall said:


> NOT.








Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Aw.....thanks honey.  Mark was a great cheering section for me.  We hadn't told the kids yet at this point so I'm sure they were wondering why mommy was slower than usual.  The view WAS worth it.  The rainbows were an incredible God-appointed bonus.







Mrs. Knowitall said:


> In fact, I'm craving one right now.  Any volunteers to go get one for me?


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I knew I wanted to take H-201 around the airport and the city rather than going downtown.  So I looked carefully for the exit sign that would lead me there as I drove.
> 
> Rule #2 for driving in Honolulu: there are no signs.  You're on your own.
> 
> You would think you'd want to give commuter traffic an idea of where the main beltway around the city was, but no dice.  As it turns out,  you have to take H-3 to H-201, but there's nothing that tells you that.  You just have to know to take the H-3 exit.  Oops.
> 
> We dubbed H-201 as the Phantom Highway thereafter.



Seriously!  I am trying to remember what we did but I swear every time we went anywhere it was a combo of the cards you can get from the concierge, the lame-o map from Alamo (or Avis or whoever we had) and my AAA map app..which worked better than the rest combined but sucked the life out of my phone and was very hard to "zoom out" on to see the big picture.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Imagine my surprise when our Express Lane suddenly left the main highway and lowered us down a ramp into downtown Honolulu.  Turns out the "Express Lane" was designed Express-ly for commuters.  D'oh!



  kind of funny, our HOV express lane does the same thing and you don't know...till it kicks you off.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This seemed like an appropriate time to finally consult a map.  Julie frantically flipped through the guidebook looking for the right page to guide us out of the mess.  She found a possible connection back to the Phantom Highway.  I just needed to make one turn.
> 
> Of course, there was the small matter that the Express Lane was still marked off with cones and separated from the rest of traffic.  It was designed to keep going.
> 
> So, on this fine morning in paradise, the transportation engineer stopped traffic in the express lane, generated a cacophony of angry shouts and horns blaring, and made an illegal left turn.
> 
> But the important thing is, we found the Phantom Highway.



AND didn't get a ticket 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And then we had to climb 99 steps (yes, we counted).  Julie LOVED this part.



I am impressed that you counted.  Or was it in a guide book somewhere and you "verified"?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> From there, it was a short climb on a spiral staircase and a walk through the low ceilings of the bunker (as cool as it sounds) to get to the summit.



As long as you don't whack your head



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Christmas card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as that rainbow was visible, we just kept enjoying the view and firing away with the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Hawaii weather:




Seirously cool pictures!  Love the cloud/clear contrast and OOOOHHH! the rainbow!  Liking Pat's idea for a collage...you can't pick just one



Captain_Oblivious said:


> All in all, the Diamond Head hike is a must-do on Oahu.  Not only do you get a spectacular view, but how many times in your life can you say you stood inside of a volcano?  It's unforgettable.



I couldn't agree more, plus in decent traffic it's only 45 min or less from Aulani and not a long hike up or down so it's not a huge time investment.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

my favorite is the picture with the rain coming across the water i like how you can see it falling there but sunny on the other side.

very neat tour of the volcano thanks.


----------



## middlepat

Another great installment there sir.  Makes me long for being back in Hawaii.

Also, thanks to Mrs. Knowitall for the "express lane" tip.  I'll be sure to file that one away.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So long as youre going west.
> Consider trying to make Rope-Drop in Europe while still working on Eastern Standard Time.



 Traveling east is always harder.  Luckily, we didn't have to worry about that for another couple of weeks.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Why do I hear ominous music in the background just as you say this?



Because my foreshadowing wasn't very subtle?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> We all know?
> Sure we dont need some type of confirmation here?



I was really, really hoping you would just agree to gloss over that one.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Because doing so earlier would have been very un-dad-like



Precisely. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> As a transportation engineer
> I always thought that stuff like that was just part of you general job description.



Not if I'm in the traffic.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Certainly cooler then the Express lane.



A lot easier to navigate, too.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Depends on your definition of gold



"Treasure" might be a better term.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Up hill both ways



With 50-lb. bags...



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> She was the only one needing to stop and rest?  Hummmmm
> I can see now that Id be stopping and resting considerably if I ever get out there.
> And Id probably be on my own.



It's not too bad.  It'll give you a workout, sure, but it's definitely do-able.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So get there early, then dilly-dally until the early-early folks leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it.



Worked for us.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> What floor are we on?
> 
> Looks like we're in the teens somewhere.
> 
> Well when we get to 20 tell me, I'm going to throw up.



Somebody blew their nose all over the place and you want to keep it?




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yep, that settles it.
> I show that picture to DW
> Theres no way in H*** shell be making that trek.
> Ill be on my own for sure



And miss out on that view?  I've never been big on hiking...unless there's something rewarding at the end.  This fit the bill.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> More staitrs?
> Youre not helping my cause here.



There's an alternate way, but it still involves climbing.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Right purtty, that right there.
> DW still wont be making that climb, but it is right purtty.



Suit yourself.  All I can do is present evidence of its worthiness.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Thats a good candidate.
> And it even includes the pasty white guy.



He's obligated to make an appearance now and then.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I think you just described it very well.
> Now someone turn on a fan, its real dusty in here.



Allergies acting up?




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Cool picture, but I wonder why they put the light house at the bottom of the hill.





The elevated spots are set further back from the coastline.  Maybe it was never really functional.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Anymore?
> Interesting







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I can hear that line getting used on a regular bases.
> Actually its probably not in Marks best interest that the rest of the DisDads now know this story.



Thanks, honey.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You payin the air-fair?



With another baby on the way?  I can't even afford the diapers.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Great rope drop strategy.



God invented baseball caps for a reason.



afwdwfan said:


> Uh oh... gonna miss rope drop.



Well, 6 a.m. rope drop is a lot harder to reach than 9 a.m.



afwdwfan said:


> You should know better.



I'm not sure it ever ends.



afwdwfan said:


> Julie???  Any comments???



I'm surprised there haven't been more from you guys.



afwdwfan said:


> Just get a 4x4 and forget about the roads.



Roads?  Where we're going...we don't need roads.



afwdwfan said:


> So basically just like a normal day in the office.



Pretty much, yeah.



afwdwfan said:


> Almost as cool as having a secret lair there.



Dude!  Is that the ultimate guy dream, or what?  I don't know a single guy who wouldn't want a secret lair inside a volcano.  Especially if it had indoor plumbing, a big flatscreen TV and a short-order cook.



afwdwfan said:


> But are they more courteous than Brazilian tourist groups?



They're definitely quieter.  But some of the women were doing that hike in high heels. 



afwdwfan said:


> Um... yeah.  That was worth the effort.








afwdwfan said:


> Hey, let's come back to Aulani again next year!



You've had much worse ideas.



afwdwfan said:


> Hmmm... so apparently the reveal to the kids will be upcoming in the TR.



Yes.  I haven't built it up because there's not much to the story, really.



WDW2012 said:


> Those pictures are AH-MAH-ZING!  Thanks for sharing.  I remember hiking up Diamond Head when we were there but I don't remember going through any tunnel.  Hmm, guess I didn't make it all the way to the top. Too bad I didn't because those were great views!



Well, now you have a reason to go back!  Definitely worth the effort to get there.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Somebody blew their nose all over the place and you want to keep it?


Did you tell him about the Twinkie?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Allergies acting up?



Could be That or I just had something in my eye.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> With another baby on the way?  I can't even afford the diapers.



Theres a black market for internal organs
I know Ive checked into it.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Roads?  Where we're going...we don't need roads.



But apparently you did need a tunnel




Captain_Oblivious said:


> You've had much worse ideas.



He certainly has.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

KatMark said:


> All I can say is WOW!!!! And definitely Christmas card worthy.







KatMark said:


> Kudos to Julie for making it those 99 stairs being pregnant. I would have had a hard time doing it and NOT being pregnant.



She's a trooper, that's for sure! 



KatMark said:


> Another thing we didn't do on our honeymoon. Maybe we need to go back and NOT be on our honeymoon?



It's certainly worth a shot!  To be fair, I had different priorities on my honeymoon too. 



catherines_mama said:


> Another amazing day. I sit down after every post and tell DH oh oh  oh guess what we need to do when we go! LOL



Wow, your husband is going to hate my guts and I've never even met him! 



catherines_mama said:


> We had hiked a local mtn here 2 yrs and 30 lbs heavier ago and it didn't go well. So talking about diamond head we reminisced. He said, babe- we work out now, we have lost a ton of weight and aren't stopping we got this! Umm ok. So total props to you guys esp you Julie! But wow what a reward!! Wonder how a bunch of teen and preteen kids will handle it. Mom this is hot. I'm bored. Hmmm might just toss them to the volcano gods. LOL



 You can play your video games on the plane!



catherines_mama said:


> Oh yes- Christmas card worthy!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing this journey with us! Can't wait for more



I'm glad you're enjoying it!



eandesmom said:


> Seriously!  I am trying to remember what we did but I swear every time we went anywhere it was a combo of the cards you can get from the concierge, the lame-o map from Alamo (or Avis or whoever we had) and my AAA map app..which worked better than the rest combined but sucked the life out of my phone and was very hard to "zoom out" on to see the big picture.



It's quite possible that I should have consulted the map one more time before we left.



eandesmom said:


> kind of funny, our HOV express lane does the same thing and you don't know...till it kicks you off.



Honestly, I should have known better.  HOV lanes are primarily designed for commuter traffic and typically end in a downtown area.  But many times they have their own exits too--that's what this one was lacking.  It was a one-way trip.



eandesmom said:


> AND didn't get a ticket



Is the statute of limitations over yet?



eandesmom said:


> I am impressed that you counted.  Or was it in a guide book somewhere and you "verified"?



It was in the park brochure.  But we did count anyway.  The kids wanted to make sure.



eandesmom said:


> As long as you don't whack your head



If I did that, I don't remember it. 



eandesmom said:


> Seirously cool pictures!  Love the cloud/clear contrast and OOOOHHH! the rainbow!  Liking Pat's idea for a collage...you can't pick just one



Seems like we always end up with a collage!



eandesmom said:


> I couldn't agree more, plus in decent traffic it's only 45 min or less from Aulani and not a long hike up or down so it's not a huge time investment.



Not bad at all.  We were done by 8 or 8:30, I think.  And that included plenty of picture-taking time at the top.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> my favorite is the picture with the rain coming across the water i like how you can see it falling there but sunny on the other side.
> 
> very neat tour of the volcano thanks.



That was pretty fascinating to see.  The islands are usually the same way--rainy on one side, sunny on the other!



middlepat said:


> Another great installment there sir.  Makes me long for being back in Hawaii.
> 
> Also, thanks to Mrs. Knowitall for the "express lane" tip.  I'll be sure to file that one away.



Sigh.  Thanks again, honey.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Did you tell him about the Twinkie?



What about the Twinkie?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Could be That or I just had something in my eye.




It happens.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Theres a black market for internal organs
> I know Ive checked into it.



You really only need 1 kidney, right?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> But apparently you did need a tunnel



Well, I don't know.  I didn't actually try driving over the sides of the mountain.


----------



## MEK

Captain_Oblivious said:


> We give you warnings before our lane drops.  Unless, you know, you're not paying attention.  Taking selfies using your sun-shade mirror or something.



Who Mwah?     Never!  

I did actually drive into a lane that ended on 95 several years ago.  It was early and it was still dark and they were doing all these crazy messed up lane shifts and,  the next thing you know, my lane completely ended.  That was a bad day.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Actually, I mentioned to Julie that we could institute a very popular program at DelDOT.  If anyone complains about Delaware roads, we could fly them to Hawaii to drive there for a few days.  Upon returning, no one would ever complain about our roads again.



That might work, except half the state would sign up for the program.  That might get a tad expensive.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Yikes!  Driving in Hawaii sounds like quite a challenge!  And I have absolutely zero sense of direction... guess it will be an adventure!

What a perfect view from the top of Diamond Head!  Absolutely worth the effort it must have taken to get up there!  Love the rainbow disappearing into the water.  Bet that is something you guys will never forget!

I too am intrigued by the upcoming culinary excursion...


----------



## lovetotraveltx

I can see many driving arguments between my dh and I in Hawaii,.  I'm an awful co-pilot.  Might have to hire my older dd to follow on her iphone!

Love the Diamond Head photos.  Great views!  embarrased  to say, especially after reading about your pregnant dw forging through that I'm still not sure I can do it.  I walk pretty often but on flat land.  Not very adventurous and kind of wimpy!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sometimes jet lag has its advantages.  We were still adjusting to Hawaiian time, but decided to use that in our favor.  The plan was to hike to the top of Diamond Head first thing in the morning.  The state park opens bright and early at 6:00 a.m., and we had read that getting there early was best in order to a) beat traffic, b) secure a parking space inside the mountain and avoiding having to hike in, c) beat the tour buses, and d) beat the heat.  We used our standard Disney World trick of showering the night before so we'd be able to wake up and get moving quickly.
> 
> We got up about 5:30 or so and stuffed our faces with more Costco muffins.  Everyone got dressed fairly quickly and we were on the road just before 6:00 or so.  We were hoping the infamous Honolulu rush hour hadn't already started.  I'd watched the patterns on this traffic monitoring website and expected a slow-down even at that hour.
> 
> Unfortunately, I was right.  Right about where H-1 and H-2 merge, traffic started slowing down.  Brake lights as far as we could see.  We were moving, but it was a steady crawl.
> 
> Except for the "Express Lane" (or High Occupancy Vehicle "HOV") lane next to us.  Cars were zipping past like they were on the track and we were in pit row.  I looked around the car and did the math on my fingers and toes: yup, we had 5 people.  We would be legal in the HOV lane.  I figured only an idiot would stay in the regular traffic when that lane was available.
> 
> As you all know, I am not an idiot.  A dummy, maybe, but not an idiot.  So I moved over to the HOV lane the first chance I got.  We immediately got back up to 55-ish mph and enjoyed life in the fast lane.
> 
> I knew I wanted to take H-201 around the airport and the city rather than going downtown.  So I looked carefully for the exit sign that would lead me there as I drove.
> 
> Rule #2 for driving in Honolulu: there are no signs.  You're on your own.
> 
> You would think you'd want to give commuter traffic an idea of where the main beltway around the city was, but no dice.  As it turns out,  you have to take H-3 to H-201, but there's nothing that tells you that.  You just have to know to take the H-3 exit.  Oops.
> 
> We dubbed H-201 as the Phantom Highway thereafter.
> 
> Next thing we knew, we were driving past the Honolulu airport.  Ok, no problem.  I knew that it was a bit out of our way, but H-1 and H-201 would eventually meet back up.  So we kept on merrily zipping through the Express Lane.  I saw an exit off to the right on the main highway for "Downtown" and figured we'd turn back towards H-201 shortly thereafter.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when our Express Lane suddenly left the main highway and lowered us down a ramp into downtown Honolulu.  Turns out the "Express Lane" was designed Express-ly for commuters.  D'oh!
> 
> This seemed like an appropriate time to finally consult a map.  Julie frantically flipped through the guidebook looking for the right page to guide us out of the mess.  She found a possible connection back to the Phantom Highway.  I just needed to make one turn.
> 
> Of course, there was the small matter that the Express Lane was still marked off with cones and separated from the rest of traffic.  It was designed to keep going.
> 
> So, on this fine morning in paradise, the transportation engineer stopped traffic in the express lane, generated a cacophony of angry shouts and horns blaring, and made an illegal left turn.
> 
> But the important thing is, we found the Phantom Highway.
> 
> With no more incidents, we got around the city, took the 6th Ave. exit, and made our way to Diamond Head.  After turning onto the short entrance road, we were greeted with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool is it that you get to drive through a volcano?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamond Head Crater is the remains of an ancient volcano that has been dead for ages and slowly eroded away.  It was used as a military base beginning in 1908, when fortifications and gun emplacements were ingeniously built into the crater, and was ready to defend Oahu for a few decades.  Today it's part of the Hawaii State Parks system and one of the most popular attractions and hikes on the island.
> 
> We arrived around 6:45 or so and paid $5 to park inside the crater.  The good news was that we had no problem finding a spot--it was only about half-full or so.  Or was it half-empty?
> 
> The bad news was that there were two tour buses already there.  We found out that Japanese tourists don't play around.  They'd arrived promptly at 6:00 a.m.
> 
> We'd been watching the weather carefully the whole way in.  The Ko'olau Range had been socked in with dark clouds all morning, and they were threatening to spread further west over the crater and the city.  This, of course, would ruin our view at the top.  But this was our only chance to do the hike, so we pressed on.
> 
> As we started the hike, it began to rain.  A drizzle at first, but then it got a little bit heavier.  Many of the hikers had come prepared with umbrellas.  Only a few dummies didn't have any protection from the elements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the official brochure of the park.  It gives a good overview of the hike.
> 
> We kept on going.  The rain wasn't hard enough to make us turn back, and we had heard the saying about Hawaii weather: if you don't like it, wait 5 minutes.  As we learned, some clouds and rain would sometimes make for advantageous conditions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left end of that rainbow landed right on the observation deck where we were headed.  Spoiler alert: we did not find a pot of gold up there.
> 
> The battle between clouds and sun made for some cool lighting conditions throughout the hike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hike itself is just under a mile, and you climb about 560 feet from the crater floor to the summit.  There's a paved portion and then it turns into a dirt trail that makes its way up the mountain via switchbacks.  It's not a difficult hike, but it is a healthy climb.  Julie, still adjusting to the pregnancy, was struggling with having to climb constantly.  No problem--we just stopped for a rest here and there.
> 
> I think this actually worked out well.  The tour bus groups were already making their way down by the time we made it up, so we didn't have as many crowds to deal with as we'd first thought.
> 
> Eventually, we had to walk through a tunnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we had to climb 99 steps (yes, we counted).  Julie LOVED this part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From there, it was a short climb on a spiral staircase and a walk through the low ceilings of the bunker (as cool as it sounds) to get to the summit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were hoping against hope that the clouds would hold off and we'd get a decent view.  We climbed to the observation deck.
> 
> And then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as that rainbow was visible, we just kept enjoying the view and firing away with the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's just more beauty than I can describe in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We felt blessed, awed, and inspired by the view.  Even looking back at the pictures now, I'm grateful we got the chance to stand at this spot and drink in the beauty.
> 
> Our proud climbing crew stands at the bottom of the stairs here.  I was really proud of Julie for pushing through her struggles.  And I'm sure she was glad she did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Hawaii weather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, the Diamond Head hike is a must-do on Oahu.  Not only do you get a spectacular view, but how many times in your life can you say you stood inside of a volcano?  It's unforgettable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coming Up Next: *We have a lot more of Oahu to explore.  And a stop for a culinary masterpiece that doesn't exist on the mainland anymore.


----------



## marvali

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I could flash my DelDOT ID badge too.  We do own the roads, after all.


 Wow, talk about your sense of entitlement!!!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They kept moving it further and further out to sea.  I think they were just messing with us.


 Well, after the express lane fiasco, you might be on to something........



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Do we need a banjo too?


 In this case, more likely a ukelele.  Now if you were in my "neck" of the woods......... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thanks!  I think it's the color of the sea that catches my eye.  Sarah remarked several times that the teal color in certain areas was her favorite.


 The color partly, but I just think looking down from above and the contrast of the lighthouse against the beautiful Hawaiian coastline is most of it for me.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MEK said:


> Who Mwah?     Never!
> 
> I did actually drive into a lane that ended on 95 several years ago.  It was early and it was still dark and they were doing all these crazy messed up lane shifts and,  the next thing you know, my lane completely ended.  That was a bad day.



Construction areas are tough.  It's really hard to keep traffic moving and give the workers enough room to work at the same time.  



MEK said:


> That might work, except half the state would sign up for the program.  That might get a tad expensive.



Well, we wouldn't have to spend any money on improvements here, since everyone would suddenly realize how good they have it.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Yikes!  Driving in Hawaii sounds like quite a challenge!  And I have absolutely zero sense of direction... guess it will be an adventure!



I think everyone gets lost at least once.  It's like a rite of passage.



2xcited2sleep said:


> What a perfect view from the top of Diamond Head!  Absolutely worth the effort it must have taken to get up there!  Love the rainbow disappearing into the water.  Bet that is something you guys will never forget!



  I don't know if or when we'll ever get back there, but we won't forget it!



2xcited2sleep said:


> I too am intrigued by the upcoming culinary excursion...



You have to be willing to travel to the ends of the earth to find true greatness.



lovetotraveltx said:


> I can see many driving arguments between my dh and I in Hawaii,.  I'm an awful co-pilot.  Might have to hire my older dd to follow on her iphone!



The best advice I can give you on driving in Hawaii is to have a sense of humor.



lovetotraveltx said:


> Love the Diamond Head photos.  Great views!  embarrased  to say, especially after reading about your pregnant dw forging through that I'm still not sure I can do it.  I walk pretty often but on flat land.  Not very adventurous and kind of wimpy!



You can do it!  It's really not that bad.  Take rests if you need to.  But a view like that is worth the effort.



marvali said:


> Wow, talk about your sense of entitlement!!!



This is the Entitlement Age, right?



marvali said:


> Well, after the express lane fiasco, you might be on to something........



That's it!  It's a conspiracy!



marvali said:


> In this case, more likely a ukelele.  Now if you were in my "neck" of the woods.........







marvali said:


> The color partly, but I just think looking down from above and the contrast of the lighthouse against the beautiful Hawaiian coastline is most of it for me.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Sure, we just hiked a mile in each direction uphill both ways, but theres no time for rest!  We have to see the rest of the island and still get back in time to enjoy our last night at Aulani!  Lets get a move on, people!

Lets pause for a moment here while you picture my pregnant wife giving me The Look.

Ok, now can we go?

We piled into the rental car and headed east toward the coast.  We passed another mountain called Koko Head as we drove.  I only bring this up because Koko Head was quickly adopted for this trip as a, um, term of endearment.  As in, Hey Koko Head, stop taking flash pictures when Im driving through tunnels!

Our first stop was the Halona Blowhole.  This is a spot where waves have eroded a tunnel through the lava rock on the coast, and as a result forms a spout that shoots water up high into the air when conditions are right.  The waves werent too rough when we were there, but we were still able to see how it worked.  Heres the site at rest.  Keep your eye on the spot just down and right of center.
















So yeah, not too active today.  But not bad for a 5-minute stop.

Back in the car!  Just another few minutes down the road, we turned the corner to start heading north along the east coast of the island.  But right at the corner is Makapuu (bulging eye) State Wayside, with a nice scenic overlook.  And no, I dont know why the Hawaiians called this place bulging eye, and Im not really sure I want to find out.

From the overlook, you can see Manana Island, which is more commonly referred to as Rabbit Island.  This is because a) its shape resembles a rabbits head with the ears down, and b) a rancher introduced rabbits to Hawaii and raised them on this island.  Because, hey, what the heck?  This business plan worked so well it was no doubt the inspiration for all of the highly successful multi-million dollar rabbit farms across the U.S.

Anyway, the view was great.  I just wish the blues in the ocean had turned out.  Sometimes the pictures just dont do the colors justice.





















The rugged mountains all along the coastline just make for one gorgeous view after another.  In many places, the road runs right along the edge of the coast, literally just a couple of feet from the ocean.

After this stop, we had a bit of a drive to get past the coastal town of Kailua and the military base at Kaneohe.  That base includes a stretch of beach known as Bellows Beach, which I remember from my youth as being a particularly sweet bodyboarding beach.  Its also where my brother found a blue string on his board that actually turned out to be a Portuguese Man-o-War tentacle, but thats a different story.

We were headed to the Valley of the Temples, a cemetery and multicultural religious center, in order to see the Byodo-In Temple.  Its a replica of a Buddhist temple in Japan, which we dont get to see every day and thought it would be worthwhile to check out.  If you ever watched LOST, you might have seen this temple standing in for some of the scenes set in South Korea.

The entrance took us through a tunnel of palm trees.  The Koolau range made for a sweet backdrop.






Wed read that it would cost us $15 to park and tour the temple, but they only charged us $9.  I did not dispute this at the ticket window.  We parked the car, walked across a footbridge, and found this:











As you might expect, I felt this was a great opportunity to teach our kids an appreciation for other cultures, including both their art and beliefs.  And in that same vein, I also took the opportunity to point out the Vomiting Frog statue:






Dont worry, I promise we behaved inside the temple itself.  We had to remove our shoes to walk inside the temple and see the shrine to Buddha there.  











There were a couple of small pagodas and gardens nearby.  There was also a giant Sacred Bell you could ring.  According to the official website (and stuff written on the internet is never, ever wrong), ringing the bell spreads the eternal teachings of Buddha, purifies the mind, and brings you happiness, blessings, and a long life.  And if thats the case, were going to live basically forever in eternal bliss, because when you give kids the chance to ring a giant bell, its not going to be rung only once.  Buddha himself probably was getting ready to forsake his teachings on peace as my kids obnoxiously tried to ring it as many times as possible.  We tried to cut them off before we turned the temple into the new site of The Gong Show.











Despite my familys best attempts to ruin it, the temple is a beautiful work of art in a stunning setting, and we felt it was definitely worth the stop.

It was getting on 10:00 a.m. or so and we were getting hungry, having had such an early breakfast and then immediately used a lot of energy on our hike.  So we decided to get a snack.  Continuing the theme of cultural exploration and education, we drove right across the street to a landmark culinary institution.  We were in search of a gourmet delicacy that once was common, but had become increasingly rare and was now in danger of disappearing from the globe altogether, resigned to be just a shadowy memory of better, simpler times.  We were looking for the Holy Grail of snack items

No, waitthats the Dole Whip.  That comes later.  We were in search of the Ark of the Covenant of snack items






The deep-fried apple pie.  For years, of course, McDonalds always deep-fried their apple pies.  Depending on your point-of-view, this could be another example of an evil corporation foisting terrible unhealthy snacks on an unsuspecting public.  Or you might scratch your head wondering who would ever step inside a McDonalds expecting to eat something healthy in the first place.  In any case, McDonalds eventually switched all of its pies in the U.S. to a slightly-less-unhealthy baked version.

Except in Hawaii.  God bless them, Hawaii still deep-fries the pies.  The result is a crispy, flaky crust of yumminess just like Momma used to make.  If Momma ever worked the deep fryer at the Golden Arches, anyway.






Bellies and taste buds satisfied, we continued our drive north and enjoyed the beauty of the coast.  We saw Mokolii Island, better known as Chinamans Hat.  We also sadly drove past Uncle Bobos BBQ joint.  I had wanted to eat lunch here because Im a sucker for a) BBQ, and b) places with goofy names like Uncle Bobos, but it was 10:30 a.m. and they werent open yet.  We decided not to stick around and forged onward, figuring wed do lunch somewhere on the North Shore.

We rounded the bend at the north side of the island and began to head back west.  We had one destination in mind here: Turtle Beach.  This is supposed to be a great spot to see green sea turtles in the wild.  Its a popular spot, though, and parking is limited on the road, so we werent sure how successful wed be.  We drove along looking for a beach with dirt parking on the mountain side of the road.  We finally found one that met the description, and sure enough, there were only a couple of makeshift parking spaces to be had.  We squeezed in as best we could and crossed the road to the beach.

Even though the parking area was crowded, there was hardly anyone on the beach.  A couple of heavily-tattooed surfers tried to sell us on surfing lessons, but we pointed out that we didnt have bathing suits.  They continued trying, undeterred, so we politely refused and kept walking.  Unfortunately, we didnt see any turtles out sunning themselves on the beach.  It looked like it was going to be a bustbut then we spotted a dark shape in the water.
















Sarah was thrilledshe said one of the things she most wanted to see was a turtle in the wild.  Mission accomplished!

As we left and continued driving west, we discovered we were actually one beach east of the real Turtle Beach.  If we looked to our right as we drove, we could see several turtles in the water or on the sand.  And if we looked to our left, we could see a packed-to-the-gills parking area and a traffic jam eastbound heading back to the town of Haleiwa.  We had somehow found parking, avoided the crowds, and were heading in the opposite direction of all the traffic.  Not too shabby.

We debated having lunch in Haleiwa, but given the crowds we were seeing, we decided against it.  Julie and I thought about our options and then remembered the happy hour deals at Monkeypod back near Aulani started at 3:30 p.m.  So why not continue snacking and eat an early dinner?  We gave the kids a choice between Matsumoto Shave Ice in town or Dole Whips at the tourist trap known as the Dole Plantation, and they chose






We werent unhappy.  Its not like you can get Dole Whips all the time in Delaware.  Wed have more opportunities to try shave ice later.  Anyway, were pretty sure giving our kids deep-fried apple pies and Dole Whips for lunch should secure our Parents of the Year award.

We skipped all the touristy stuffthe maze, the train ride, etc. and headed straight for the snack bar.  Along the way we saw some pineapple plants.  Check out the leaves on these, and then ask yourselfwho was the first person who waded into a field of these and thought, Wow!  I should grab that fruit, I bet its really tasty!






Our menu options:






We chose not to dress things up and just got straight-up Dole Whips.  Except for Julie, who prefers the float.  






Id heard reports from other TRs that they didnt taste as good here as they do in Disney World, but we didnt have any complaints.  When you go months or years between Dole Whips, they all taste good to us.

*Coming Up Next:* When is live music not really live music?  And squeezing every last drop of fun out of Aulani before they kick us out.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

turtles are awesome to see in the wild, did you do any snorkling? we saw a bunch on our snorkling trip.


and i could go for a dole whip either disney version or those right about now.


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sure, we just hiked a mile in each direction uphill both ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now how do you figure it was uphill both ways?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain_Oblivious said:
> 
> 
> 
> We piled into the rental car and headed east toward the coast.  We passed another mountain called Koko Head as we drove.  I only bring this up because Koko Head was quickly adopted for this trip as a, um, term of endearment.  As in, Hey Koko Head, stop taking flash pictures when Im driving through tunnels!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll get to see more of Koko Head in my report, though oddly enough it did not become a term of endearment.
> 
> 
> 
> Captain_Oblivious said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were headed to the Valley of the Temples, a cemetery and multicultural religious center, in order to see the Byodo-In Temple.  Its a replica of a Buddhist temple in Japan, which we dont get to see every day and thought it would be worthwhile to check out.  If you ever watched LOST, you might have seen this temple standing in for some of the scenes set in South Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you might expect, I felt this was a great opportunity to teach our kids an appreciation for other cultures, including both their art and beliefs.  And in that same vein, I also took the opportunity to point out the Vomiting Frog statue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a couple of small pagodas and gardens nearby.  There was also a giant Sacred Bell you could ring.  According to the official website (and stuff written on the internet is never, ever wrong), ringing the bell spreads the eternal teachings of Buddha, purifies the mind, and brings you happiness, blessings, and a long life.  And if thats the case, were going to live basically forever in eternal bliss, because when you give kids the chance to ring a giant bell, its not going to be rung only once.  Buddha himself probably was getting ready to forsake his teachings on peace as my kids obnoxiously tried to ring it as many times as possible.  We tried to cut them off before we turned the temple into the new site of The Gong Show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Need to make note of this when we go back with the kids, very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Captain_Oblivious said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, waitthats the Dole Whip.  That comes later.  We were in search of the Ark of the Covenant of snack items
> 
> The deep-fried apple pie.  For years, of course, McDonalds always deep-fried their apple pies.  Depending on your point-of-view, this could be another example of an evil corporation foisting terrible unhealthy snacks on an unsuspecting public.
> 
> Except in Hawaii.  God bless them, Hawaii still deep-fries the pies.  The result is a crispy, flaky crust of yumminess just like Momma used to make.  If Momma ever worked the deep fryer at the Golden Arches, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly it is a VERY good thing I didn't know this.  I'd have been all over it, burnt tounge from the hot apple gooeyness and all.  Seriously though, I've never seen so many McDonalds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain_Oblivious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah was thrilledshe said one of the things she most wanted to see was a turtle in the wild.  Mission accomplished!
> 
> As we left and continued driving west, we discovered we were actually one beach east of the real Turtle Beach.  If we looked to our right as we drove, we could see several turtles in the water or on the sand.  And if we looked to our left, we could see a packed-to-the-gills parking area and a traffic jam eastbound heading back to the town of Haleiwa.  We had somehow found parking, avoided the crowds, and were heading in the opposite direction of all the traffic.  Not too shabby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was really only bad on that stretch and right in the main beach park area, rest wasn't a big deal.  But that stretch was nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> Captain_Oblivious said:
> 
> 
> 
> We debated having lunch in Haleiwa, but given the crowds we were seeing, we decided against it.  Julie and I thought about our options and then remembered the happy hour deals at Monkeypod back near Aulani started at 3:30 p.m.  So why not continue snacking and eat an early dinner?  We gave the kids a choice between Matsumoto Shave Ice in town or Dole Whips at the tourist trap known as the Dole Plantation, and they chose
> 
> 
> We weren't unhappy.  Its not like you can get Dole Whips all the time in Delaware.  Wed have more opportunities to try shave ice later.  Anyway, were pretty sure giving our kids deep-fried apple pies and Dole Whips for lunch should secure our Parents of the Year award.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definitely parents of the year! Pull that off until they start eating like true vultures.  Enjoy it while you can!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Poolrat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were headed to the Valley of the Temples, a cemetery and multicultural religious center, in order to see the Byodo-In Temple.  Its a replica of a Buddhist temple in Japan, which we dont get to see every day and thought it would be worthwhile to check out.  If you ever watched LOST, you might have seen this temple standing in for some of the scenes set in South Korea.



Cool-  Looks like a wonderful place.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The entrance took us through a tunnel of palm trees.  The Koolau range made for a sweet backdrop.





So pretty.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The deep-fried apple pie.  For years, of course, McDonalds always deep-fried their apple pies.  Depending on your point-of-view, this could be another example of an evil corporation foisting terrible unhealthy snacks on an unsuspecting public.  Or you might scratch your head wondering who would ever step inside a McDonalds expecting to eat something healthy in the first place.  In any case, McDonalds eventually switched all of its pies in the U.S. to a slightly-less-unhealthy baked version.
> 
> Except in Hawaii.  God bless them, Hawaii still deep-fries the pies.  The result is a crispy, flaky crust of yumminess just like Momma used to make.  If Momma ever worked the deep fryer at the Golden Arches, anyway.



   I Loved the fried apple pies.  Has it been so long that I had no idea they don't fry them anymore???    Now I really have to go to Hawaii.... that right there just tipped the scales.. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Our menu options:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We chose not to dress things up and just got straight-up Dole Whips.  Except for Julie, who prefers the float.



DROOL.   That is a darn happy clan right there.  Apple pie goodness and Dole whip in Paradise, does it get any better?


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sure, we just hiked a mile in each direction uphill both ways,



With 50-lb. bags...

And important additional detail if I remember correctly




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Lets pause for a moment here while you picture my pregnant wife giving me The Look.



This time Im pretty sure I know exactly which of the looks we talking about here 
No need to elaborate.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> I only bring this up because Koko Head was quickly adopted for this trip as a, um, term of endearment.



So now the correct phrase to be used against you should be:
Wouldnt you rather take the Express Way, Koko Head?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> But right at the corner is Makapuu (bulging eye) State Wayside, with a nice scenic overlook.  And no, I dont know why the Hawaiians called this place bulging eye, and Im not really sure I want to find out.




I could take a SWAG at it, but no good will come of it I assure you.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> a rancher introduced rabbits to Hawaii and raised them on this island. Because, hey, what the heck? This business plan worked so well it was no doubt the inspiration for all of the highly successful multi-million dollar rabbit farms across the U.S.



An other example of a Koko Head




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anyway, the view was great. I just wish the blues in the ocean had turned out. Sometimes the pictures just dont do the colors justice.



I had that problem with every picture I took of deep water during our various cruses.  

The stunning sapphire that I could see never translated to anything even close
once the shutter was snapped.  You really have to see it for yourself, because
Ive yet to see an image that ever did it justice. 

All the more reason to travel.



Speaking of images I like this next one myself (good story there)



Captain_Oblivious said:


>







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Its also where my brother found a blue string on his board that actually turned out to be a Portuguese Man-o-War tentacle, but thats a different story.



Sounds like another mighty interesting story.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were headed to the Valley of the Temples, a cemetery and multicultural religious center, in order to see the Byodo-In Temple.



Have never heard of this spot.  Stunning!


Yah like you havent shown us a picture yet that wasnt stunning 
in one way or another




Captain_Oblivious said:


> As you might expect, I felt this was a great opportunity to teach our kids an appreciation for other cultures, including both their art and beliefs. And in that same vein, I also took the opportunity to point out the Vomiting Frog statue:




Good thing the fountain wasnt set up in a slightly different configuration




Captain_Oblivious said:


> According to the official website (and stuff written on the internet is never, ever wrong)



Oh nooooo never.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> ringing the bell spreads the eternal teachings of Buddha, purifies the mind, and brings you happiness, blessings, and a long life. And if thats the case, were going to live basically forever in eternal bliss, because when you give kids the chance to ring a giant bell, its not going to be rung only once.



Similar to the time when you gave your kids hammers




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The deep-fried apple pie. For years, of course, McDonalds always deep-fried their apple pies. Depending on your point-of-view, this could be another example of an evil corporation foisting terrible unhealthy snacks on an unsuspecting public. Or you might scratch your head wondering who would ever step inside a McDonalds expecting to eat something healthy in the first place. In any case, McDonalds eventually switched all of its pies in the U.S. to a slightly-less-unhealthy baked version.



Interesting  something else I did not know.
Is this a tid-bit that you discovered accidentally of one that you learned about
while researching the trip?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We also sadly drove past Uncle Bobos BBQ joint.  I had wanted to eat lunch here because Im a sucker for a) BBQ, and b) places with goofy names like Uncle Bobos, but it was 10:30 a.m. and they werent open yet.



That is a sad story 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Even though the parking area was crowded, there was hardly anyone on the beach. A couple of heavily-tattooed surfers tried to sell us on surfing lessons, but we pointed out that we didnt have bathing suits. They continued trying, undeterred



Similar to the tour guides throughout the Caribbean




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sarah was thrilledshe said one of the things she most wanted to see was a turtle in the wild. Mission accomplished!



Ya done good.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We had somehow found parking, avoided the crowds, and were heading in the opposite direction of all the traffic. Not too shabby.



Ya done real good.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anyway, were pretty sure giving our kids deep-fried apple pies and Dole Whips for lunch should secure our Parents of the Year award.



Naaa those last two done goods pretty much negate this one.
Besides, there are no calories (or saturated fat) in any food eaten during a vacation.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Check out the leaves on these, and then ask yourselfwho was the first person who waded into a field of these and thought, Wow! I should grab that fruit, I bet its really tasty!



Either some one that was mightily hungry, or someone that figured: 
Hay, anything that heavily protected has gotta be worth a few cuts and bruises


And they was right too!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:* When is live music not really live music?



When its a celebrity on a float at the Macys Thanksgiving Day Parade.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> And squeezing every last drop of fun out of Aulani before they kick us out.



Good plan!


----------



## MEK

Well, I just learned something new about McDonald's apple pies.  They deep fry them?  But only in Hawaii?  That must be the state fair version.  

The scenery pictures are stunning.  I think the pictures have beautiful color.  I love the temple.  That's beautiful too.  

Yup - I would pick Dole Whip over shaved ice any old day.  Fried apple pie and dole whips.  Lunch of champions.  Hmmmm....wait....maybe not.  

I can see you really did your research before leaving on this trip.  If I ever go to hawaii I am duplicating your itinerary!


----------



## chattadisser

Youre a slave driver to your poor wifehikes, stair climbingIm not sure she signed up for all that! 

The pictures are beautiful and, as beautiful as they are, Im sure they do not do justice to the real thing.

The Valley of the Temples is beautiful. Yea for not disputing the charge..sometimes things just work in your favor. Yea too for the kids ringing the bell and providing eternal blisswho can resist ringing a bell??

How cool are is turtle beach! Im surprised that they hang out there if there are people in the water.

Ahhthe holy grailthe Dole Whip!  The kids are purists, straight up Dole Whips. I bet the line was shorter than Aloha Isle too!

Christine


----------



## marvali

Captain_Oblivious said:


> We piled into the rental car and headed east toward the coast.  We passed another mountain called Koko Head as we drove.  I only bring this up because Koko Head was quickly adopted for this trip as a, um, term of endearment.  As in, Hey Koko Head, stop taking flash pictures when Im driving through tunnels!


   I need to remember Koko Head.  Sounds like a great new term of endearment for all types of situations!!!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Our first stop was the Halona Blowhole.  This is a spot where waves have eroded a tunnel through the lava rock on the coast, and as a result forms a spout that shoots water up high into the air when conditions are right.  The waves werent too rough when we were there, but we were still able to see how it worked.  Heres the site at rest.  Keep your eye on the spot just down and right of center.


 Okay, I kept waiting for the line "And Then Scotty Happened........" 

I know, I know.......that was just wrong!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> From the overlook, you can see Manana Island, which is more commonly referred to as Rabbit Island.  This is because a) its shape resembles a rabbits head with the ears down, and b) a rancher introduced rabbits to Hawaii and raised them on this island.


  I'm thinking more a dog swimming through the water........ 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> As you might expect, I felt this was a great opportunity to teach our kids an appreciation for other cultures, including both their art and beliefs.  And in that same vein, I also took the opportunity to point out the Vomiting Frog statue:


 One can only be expected to take culture just.......so........far....... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> There were a couple of small pagodas and gardens nearby.  There was also a giant Sacred Bell you could ring.  According to the official website (and stuff written on the internet is never, ever wrong), ringing the bell spreads the eternal teachings of Buddha, purifies the mind, and brings you happiness, blessings, and a long life.  And if thats the case, were going to live basically forever in eternal bliss, because when you give kids the chance to ring a giant bell, its not going to be rung only once.  Buddha himself probably was getting ready to forsake his teachings on peace as my kids obnoxiously tried to ring it as many times as possible.  We tried to cut them off before we turned the temple into the new site of The Gong Show.


 I'm guessing they had a sign that read "Do Not Ring The Bell"



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was getting on 10:00 a.m. or so and we were getting hungry, having had such an early breakfast and then immediately used a lot of energy on our hike.  So we decided to get a snack.  Continuing the theme of cultural exploration and education, we drove right across the street to a landmark culinary institution.  We were in search of a gourmet delicacy that once was common, but had become increasingly rare and was now in danger of disappearing from the globe altogether, resigned to be just a shadowy memory of better, simpler times.  We were looking for the Holy Grail of snack items
> 
> No, waitthats the Dole Whip.  That comes later.  We were in search of the Ark of the Covenant of snack items
> 
> The deep-fried apple pie.  For years, of course, McDonalds always deep-fried their apple pies.  Depending on your point-of-view, this could be another example of an evil corporation foisting terrible unhealthy snacks on an unsuspecting public.  Or you might scratch your head wondering who would ever step inside a McDonalds expecting to eat something healthy in the first place.  In any case, McDonalds eventually switched all of its pies in the U.S. to a slightly-less-unhealthy baked version.
> 
> Except in Hawaii.  God bless them, Hawaii still deep-fries the pies.  The result is a crispy, flaky crust of yumminess just like Momma used to make.  If Momma ever worked the deep fryer at the Golden Arches, anyway.


 Yeah, I hate they opted for the change as they are not very appealing any longer.   for Hawaii sticking to the original!

Even deep-fried, my preference was always the ones you can get at Hardee's.  Not only deep fried, but coated in cinnamon and sugar!   Well, at least they used to be. I haven't had one in a while....... Hmmm, I guess I better go give that a try just to make sure!!! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sarah was thrilledshe said one of the things she most wanted to see was a turtle in the wild.  Mission accomplished!


 So happy Sarah got her wish........so cool you got to see them! 

Please tell me the Dole Whip was that much better in Hawaii.....   One thing I definitely remember is how delicious and fresh the pineapple was there!!!


----------



## sissy_ib

I just found this, read half the first post and said "I love this family already!" I cant wait to read about your trip!


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sure, we just hiked a mile in each direction uphill both ways


In the snow too, right?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So yeah, not too active today.  But not bad for a 5-minute stop.


You certainly are making the most of seeing the island on a limited time frame.  I'll give you that.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> From the overlook, you can see Manana Island


I don't know how it is pronounced, but the way I read it, it should be something from the Muppets.  There's your Disney connection.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wed read that it would cost us $15 to park and tour the temple, but they only charged us $9.  I did not dispute this at the ticket window.


At least you weren't chased down by a guard.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And in that same vein, I also took the opportunity to point out the Vomiting Frog statue






Captain_Oblivious said:


>


Wait a minute.  This is a Captain_Oblivious TR.  Shouldn't your head be _inside_ that bell? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We had one destination in mind here: Turtle Beach.


Because it is shaped like a turtle and has a turtle farm on it?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This is supposed to be a great spot to see green sea turtles in the wild.


Oh.  I guess that makes sense too.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sarah was thrilledshe said one of the things she most wanted to see was a turtle in the wild.  Mission accomplished!


I wonder if that makes up for abandoning her in a snorkel tank with sharks? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We had somehow found parking, avoided the crowds, and were heading in the opposite direction of all the traffic.  Not too shabby.


Wow, you screwed up and it paid of.  Nice!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anyway, were pretty sure giving our kids deep-fried apple pies and Dole Whips for lunch should secure our Parents of the Year award.


That's what vacation is all about.


----------



## franandaj

Great couple of updates!  I'm going to have to remember that Mickey D's in Hawaii still has those pies.  They are just not the same without that fried goodness.

I loved the temple, and how you made your pregnant wife walk up 99+ stairs.  The view was awesome, and I thank you for counting, gives me an idea of what to push for if we ever go there.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> turtles are awesome to see in the wild, did you do any snorkling? we saw a bunch on our snorkling trip.



We thought about snorkeling but stayed away from it due to my daughter's traumatic experience last year.   But there are more turtles ahead.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> and i could go for a dole whip either disney version or those right about now.



Is there ever a bad time for a Dole Whip?



eandesmom said:


> Now how do you figure it was both ways?



Poetic license.



eandesmom said:


> You'll get to see more of Koko Head in my report, though oddly enough it did not become a term of endearment.



I remember you posting on FB that you had hiked there.  Looking forward to it!  And next time one of your kids gets in trouble, try calling him/her "Koko Head".  I bet you'll love it.



eandesmom said:


> Need to make note of this when we go back with the kids, very cool!



It was a great spot to explore!



eandesmom said:


> Honestly it is a VERY good thing I didn't know this.  I'd have been all over it, burnt tounge from the hot apple gooeyness and all.  Seriously though, I've never seen so many McDonalds!



There sure were a lot in a relatively small area, weren't there?  You may or may not be surprised to learn that this was not our last pie stop.




eandesmom said:


> It was really only bad on that stretch and right in the main beach park area, rest wasn't a big deal.  But that stretch was nasty.



I think it's just a matter of only one travel lane and a few very popular beaches close together.  I'm sure everyone wants to see the turtles.



eandesmom said:


> Definitely parents of the year! Pull that off until they start eating like true vultures.  Enjoy it while you can!!!



It's already starting!  My daughter eats like she has a hollow leg.  And she's starting to order off the adults' menu too.



Poolrat said:


> Cool-  Looks like a wonderful place.







Poolrat said:


> I Loved the fried apple pies.  Has it been so long that I had no idea they don't fry them anymore???    Now I really have to go to Hawaii.... that right there just tipped the scales..



My friend actually tipped us onto that fact, otherwise I would have had no idea.  But once we found out...I'm sure their pie sales went up for a couple of weeks.



Poolrat said:


> DROOL.   That is a darn happy clan right there.  Apple pie goodness and Dole whip in Paradise, does it get any better?



(thinking)

No.  No, it doesn't.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> With 50-lb. bags...
> 
> And important additional detail if I remember correctly



Through the snow...in gale-force winds...



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> This time Im pretty sure I know exactly which of the looks we talking about here
> No need to elaborate.



 Exactly.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So now the correct phrase to be used against you should be:
> Wouldnt you rather take the Express Way, Koko Head?



 Thanks, Julie.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I could take a SWAG at it, but no good will come of it I assure you.



The guidebook also mentioned another mountain formation nearby that the Hawaiians gave the name, "Giant Te$ticle$".  They figured it was because of what was required to climb to the top. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> An other example of a Koko Head







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I had that problem with every picture I took of deep water during our various cruses.
> 
> The stunning sapphire that I could see never translated to anything even close
> once the shutter was snapped.  You really have to see it for yourself, because
> Ive yet to see an image that ever did it justice.
> 
> All the more reason to travel.



I will never, ever understand people who are homebodies or who vacation to the exact same place every single time.  I know everyone is different, but there's so much to experience out there.

Julie took a photography class over the spring and learned a lot of tricks about using the aperture to get better representations of the color instead of the pictures seeming washed out all the time.  For the most part, it worked great, but there were still a few times when it just didn't seem to capture the vivid colors we were seeing.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Speaking of images I like this next one myself (good story there)



Me too.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sounds like another mighty interesting story.



Well, he just happened to be body-boarding and noticed this long blue string on his board.  So he grabbed it and threw it away. 

He was laid up for the rest of the day. 




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Have never heard of this spot.  Stunning!
> 
> 
> Yah like you havent shown us a picture yet that wasnt stunning
> in one way or another



Have I mentioned that I really recommend these guidebooks yet?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Good thing the fountain wasnt set up in a slightly different configuration



Then you'd have Gaston. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh nooooo never.
> 
> Similar to the time when you gave your kids hammers



I don't know where they learn this stuff.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Interesting  something else I did not know.
> Is this a tid-bit that you discovered accidentally of one that you learned about
> while researching the trip?



Actually, my buddy told me about the pies.  I don't know where he heard that they were still deep-frying them in Hawaii.  But he said he made 3-4 trips while he was there.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That is a sad story



Our book called the BBQ place "one of those diamonds in the rough that we live for..." 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Similar to the tour guides throughout the Caribbean



Yeah, we weren't real eager to stick around.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ya done good.
> 
> Ya done real good.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Naaa those last two done goods pretty much negate this one.
> Besides, there are no calories (or saturated fat) in any food eaten during a vacation.



How could I forget that?  Thanks for the reminder.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Either some one that was mightily hungry, or someone that figured:
> Hay, anything that heavily protected has gotta be worth a few cuts and bruises
> 
> 
> And they was right too!



They were!  Don't get me wrong, I'm glad they took the risk.  I'm just amazed anyone would have thought something edible was in there.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> When its a celebrity on a float at the Macys Thanksgiving Day Parade.



Or a Super Bowl halftime show?  I really don't know, because I never watch them.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Good plan!



I need to go back now!


----------



## nodnol

Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were in search of the Ark of the Covenant of snack items
> 
> The deep-fried apple pie.



It might be easier for you next time to fly east - last time I checked (about two moths ago), I was served the real thing here in Germany. And we are quite proud of our roads...

But actually - reading your TR, I would pick Hawai instead of Germany


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MEK said:


> Well, I just learned something new about McDonald's apple pies.  They deep fry them?  But only in Hawaii?  That must be the state fair version.



It's the AWESOME version.  Apparently this exists in Germany as well.



MEK said:


> The scenery pictures are stunning.  I think the pictures have beautiful color.  I love the temple.  That's beautiful too.



Thanks!  We definitely weren't lacking for beautiful scenery.  



MEK said:


> Yup - I would pick Dole Whip over shaved ice any old day.  Fried apple pie and dole whips.  Lunch of champions.  Hmmmm....wait....maybe not.



Nothing but the best for my family!  We couldn't pass up Dole Whips.  It's hard to get them around here, as you know.



MEK said:


> I can see you really did your research before leaving on this trip.  If I ever go to hawaii I am duplicating your itinerary!



I tried!  We didn't want to miss anything since we knew we wouldn't be coming back for a while.



chattadisser said:


> Youre a slave driver to your poor wifehikes, stair climbingIm not sure she signed up for all that!



Wait till we get to the difficult hike. 



chattadisser said:


> The pictures are beautiful and, as beautiful as they are, Im sure they do not do justice to the real thing.



We tried our best, but there's no substitute for seeing it with your own 2 eyes.



chattadisser said:


> The Valley of the Temples is beautiful. Yea for not disputing the charge..sometimes things just work in your favor. Yea too for the kids ringing the bell and providing eternal blisswho can resist ringing a bell??



Not me, that's for sure.  I mean, uh, the kids.  It was them.



chattadisser said:


> How cool are is turtle beach! Im surprised that they hang out there if there are people in the water.



I think this has been going on for so long that they're used to the people.



chattadisser said:


> Ahhthe holy grailthe Dole Whip!  The kids are purists, straight up Dole Whips. I bet the line was shorter than Aloha Isle too!



True!  We only had to wait for a couple of people.  Julie likes the float, but the rest of us just take straight-up ice cream.




marvali said:


> I need to remember Koko Head.  Sounds like a great new term of endearment for all types of situations!!!



I expect to see you using that one in Glenn and Dan's TR's. 



marvali said:


> Okay, I kept waiting for the line "And Then Scotty Happened........"
> 
> I know, I know.......that was just wrong!



 Actually, it makes perfect sense!



marvali said:


> I'm thinking more a dog swimming through the water........



I could see that too.



marvali said:


> One can only be expected to take culture just.......so........far.......



Hey, they're the ones that installed a vomiting frog.  I just pointed it out.



marvali said:


> I'm guessing they had a sign that read "Do Not Ring The Bell"



You can't leave a giant bell totally unguarded and then expect it not to be rung.



marvali said:


> Yeah, I hate they opted for the change as they are not very appealing any longer.   for Hawaii sticking to the original!



Sooner or later, the Fun Police always seem to catch up to you.



marvali said:


> Even deep-fried, my preference was always the ones you can get at Hardee's.  Not only deep fried, but coated in cinnamon and sugar!   Well, at least they used to be. I haven't had one in a while....... Hmmm, I guess I better go give that a try just to make sure!!!



Mmmm...that sounds really good.  It would probably take 4 years off your life, but they'd most likely be years spent in a nursing home anyway.



marvali said:


> So happy Sarah got her wish........so cool you got to see them!



 It was a big hit with her, that's for sure!



marvali said:


> Please tell me the Dole Whip was that much better in Hawaii.....   One thing I definitely remember is how delicious and fresh the pineapple was there!!!



We had plenty of real pineapple, which tasted fantastic.  The Dole Whips tasted the same.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

sissy_ib said:


> I just found this, read half the first post and said "I love this family already!" I cant wait to read about your trip!





I'm assuming it's the other 4 members of the family that you find so charming, right?  _*burp*_



afwdwfan said:


> In the snow too, right?



Well, yeah.  It was just out of range in the pictures.



afwdwfan said:


> You certainly are making the most of seeing the island on a limited time frame.  I'll give you that.



We tried hard!  Getting up early helped with that.  In many ways, it was like a Disney trip.



afwdwfan said:


> I don't know how it is pronounced, but the way I read it, it should be something from the Muppets.  There's your Disney connection.



 Perfect!  We're re-naming it to Mana-mana Island.



afwdwfan said:


> At least you weren't chased down by a guard.



Oh, like that would ever happen.



afwdwfan said:


> Wait a minute.  This is a Captain_Oblivious TR.  Shouldn't your head be _inside_ that bell?



Bells and cannons are completely different things.  Besides, they had a fence around this.



afwdwfan said:


> Because it is shaped like a turtle and has a turtle farm on it?



Survey says...



afwdwfan said:


> Oh.  I guess that makes sense too.



Yeah, not as exciting.



afwdwfan said:


> I wonder if that makes up for abandoning her in a snorkel tank with sharks?



I'm gonna say yes.  Yes, it does.  And we'll never discuss it again.



afwdwfan said:


> Wow, you screwed up and it paid of.  Nice!





Driving around the island counter-clockwise was a good call, though.



afwdwfan said:


> That's what vacation is all about.



Junk food?  I agree.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> Great couple of updates!  I'm going to have to remember that Mickey D's in Hawaii still has those pies.  They are just not the same without that fried goodness.



Plus, you really needed a reason to go to Hawaii.  Right? 



franandaj said:


> I loved the temple, and how you made your pregnant wife walk up 99+ stairs.  The view was awesome, and I thank you for counting, gives me an idea of what to push for if we ever go there.



We don't mind working hard if there's a payoff, right?  That's what I keep telling myself.



nodnol said:


> It might be easier for you next time to fly east - last time I checked (about two moths ago), I was served the real thing here in Germany. And we are quite proud of our roads...



Don't tempt me!  I'll go a long way for a deep-fried pie.



nodnol said:


> But actually - reading your TR, I would pick Hawai instead of Germany



I'm not picky.  They'd both be an amazing trip for me!


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

I would say that Dole Whips and deep fried anything for lunch definitely make for a good vacation day!  

I suppose I will reveal myself to be particularly uncultured by saying that the temple looks "just like EPCOT."    But seriously, it does look beautiful and I am giggling imagining your own personal gong show.

So glad you got to check the "see a turtle in the wild" item off your list!  

The scenery is just stunning.  Really, really, REALLY have to think about how I can get myself there!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

2xcited2sleep said:


> I would say that Dole Whips and deep fried anything for lunch definitely make for a good vacation day!



If I do that at work, does it make the day seem more like a vacation? 



2xcited2sleep said:


> I suppose I will reveal myself to be particularly uncultured by saying that the temple looks "just like EPCOT."



 I've thought about going to Europe to see if they captured the flavor and feel of EPCOT over there.



2xcited2sleep said:


> But seriously, it does look beautiful and I am giggling imagining your own personal gong show.



It's funny if it happens to somebody else, right?



2xcited2sleep said:


> So glad you got to check the "see a turtle in the wild" item off your list!
> 
> The scenery is just stunning.  Really, really, REALLY have to think about how I can get myself there!



Mortgage payments are overrated.  Just sayin'.


----------



## glennbo123

I was a couple of chapters behind, but am now caught up.

Wow!  That rainbow picture from Diamond Head was amazing!  I'm sure Julie was glad that she pushed-on and made it there.

Ah yes, I remember McDonald's fried apple pies.  What I remember most was how boiling lava hot they were, 'cause I was never patient enough to wait for them to cool off before biting into one.

I'm glad that Julie got to see a turtle.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> I was a couple of chapters behind, but am now caught up.



Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in!



glennbo123 said:


> Wow!  That rainbow picture from Diamond Head was amazing!  I'm sure Julie was glad that she pushed-on and made it there.



She was!  Most of our time our attitude is that hiking stinks, but then you reach the payoff and forget how much work it was.



glennbo123 said:


> Ah yes, I remember McDonald's fried apple pies.  What I remember most was how boiling lava hot they were, 'cause I was never patient enough to wait for them to cool off before biting into one.



Sounds like Jim Gaffigan's experience with Hot Pockets.



glennbo123 said:


> I'm glad that Julie got to see a turtle.



We were all pretty excited.  They're a lot more interesting than Delaware horseshoe crabs.


----------



## glennbo123

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds like Jim Gaffigan's experience with Hot Pockets.



You're good.  *+1* 

"Hooooooot Pockets!"


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> You're good.  *+1*
> 
> "Hooooooot Pockets!"



One of the funniest routines ever.  "We have the vegetarian Hot Pocket, for those who don't want to eat meat but would like diarrhea." 

Since we found out Julie was pregnant, a friend helpfully sent me his statement on having 4 kids:

"You know what it's like having 4 kids?  Imagine you're drowning...and somebody hands you a baby."


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in!



Godfather III

_Yah I know this is the show where the points dont matter
But I couldnt resist._




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds like Jim Gaffigan's experience with Hot Pockets.



"I dont think anyone ever actually consumed a Hot Pocket and then said to themselves: 'You know, Im glad I ate that.'"




Captain_Oblivious said:


> "You know what it's like having 4 kids?  Imagine you're drowning...and somebody hands you a baby."



 
Yep great routine


----------



## marvali

Just checking in to see if I had missed any updates.  So are we gonna get one soon, Koko Head??? 

Oh wait, you said Glen and Dan's TRs, didn't you.........


----------



## middlepat

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> _Yah I know this is the show where the points dont matter
> But I couldnt resist._



Just like "Whose Line is it Anyways?" - Where everything is made up and the points don't matter.


----------



## glennbo123

Captain_Oblivious said:


> One of the funniest routines ever.  "We have the vegetarian Hot Pocket, for those who don't want to eat meat but would like diarrhea."



I think that's my favorite line of the routine.

And he's generally family-friendly too, which is good 'cause my kids quote him all the time.  We can't go into a restaurant without hearing "This is more watery than water.  It has kind of a water kick to it."  Or, "can I have some more of that free breaaad?"  "Forget my entree, I'm just gonna fill up on the free bread."



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Since we found out Julie was pregnant, a friend helpfully sent me his statement on having 4 kids:
> 
> "You know what it's like having 4 kids?  Imagine you're drowning...and somebody hands you a baby."



I forgot about that one!




marvali said:


> Just checking in to see if I had missed any updates.  So are we gonna get one soon, Koko Head???



Excellent use of the term "Koko Head".  



marvali said:


> Oh wait, you said Glen and Dan's TRs, didn't you.........



Hey, watchit.


----------



## glennbo123

Oh gee, look at the ad that's popping up for me now...


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Godfather III
> 
> _Yah I know this is the show where the points dont matter
> But I couldnt resist._



*+1* We'll have fun with it anyway.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> "I dont think anyone ever actually consumed a Hot Pocket and then said to themselves: 'You know, Im glad I ate that.'"





So true...



marvali said:


> Just checking in to see if I had missed any updates.  So are we gonna get one soon, Koko Head???



Coming right up, Turtle Brain!



marvali said:


> Oh wait, you said Glen and Dan's TRs, didn't you.........



Oh, like you would follow directions.



middlepat said:


> Just like "Whose Line is it Anyways?" - Where everything is made up and the points don't matter.



Uh oh...he's onto me!



glennbo123 said:


> I think that's my favorite line of the routine.
> 
> And he's generally family-friendly too, which is good 'cause my kids quote him all the time.  We can't go into a restaurant without hearing "This is more watery than water.  It has kind of a water kick to it."  Or, "can I have some more of that free breaaad?"  "Forget my entree, I'm just gonna fill up on the free bread."





Agreed.  My family loves him too.  

"How did pancakes slip through?  No, you can't have cake for breakfast!  You'll have fried cake, with syrup on it!"




glennbo123 said:


> I forgot about that one!



It's getting a lot of mileage in our house.




glennbo123 said:


> Excellent use of the term "Koko Head".








glennbo123 said:


> Oh gee, look at the ad that's popping up for me now...





"Hey, I got an idea!  Let's take a Pop-Tart and put nasty meat in it!"


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

For the time we had available, I think we did pretty well exploring Oahu.  The biggest things we wanted to do were Pearl Harbor and the Diamond Head hike, and we’d managed to cover a lot of ground and see a lot of scenery as well.  Now, it was time to enjoy our last night at Aulani.

Already?  We have to leave already?  Well…that sucks.  At least our buddies were still hanging around ready to greet us.






For our first order of business, Julie and I decided to do something we’d never done before:

Sit through a time-share presentation.

Ok, it was for DVC, so it wasn’t that bad.  And we were solely motivated by greed.  They’d placed a card in our room saying we could attend a presentation and receive a $100 gift card for the Aulani gift shop.  We figured: well, 1 hour of our time is probably worth $100 in this case, considering we were going to spend it on souvenirs anyway.

The only monkey in the wrench was that we both had to be present for the presentation, which meant we’d have to find something for the kids to do.  We hadn’t registered them for the activities at Aunty’s Beach House because we hadn’t planned on them spending much (if any) time there, and we thought Sarah might be a little old for it anyway.  So we talked with them and decided to let them play the Menehune Trail game…_by themselves_ (insert scary music sting here).

We felt that Sarah was just about at babysitting age, the kids were trustworthy, and they would be in a controlled environment where only guests were allowed.  Flame away if you must, but we decided to give them some rope as a test run of independence.

So, Julie and I went to the DVC desk at our appointed time and sat through the presentation.  We were up-front and honest with the guy right from the start—we were there for the gift card.  He said he understood, he gets that a lot, but wanted to try and change our minds anyway.  He was a nice guy with a good presentation, but we still couldn’t do it.  I’d love to be a DVC member if money were no object, but unfortunately, with one salary, no second income like we’d planned and a baby on the way, money is very much an object.  The only debt I carry is my mortgage and I’m not ready to add more.  Also, we like to vacation by seeing many different places, spending a couple of nights here and there, and the DVC model doesn’t really fit that style.  So…it’ll have to remain a “someday” dream.

$100 richer, we went to see if we still had kids.  We figured if they hadn’t been kidnapped by now, they would be at each other’s throats fighting over the game.  Or maybe splashing around in the pool, acting like THAT family.  Or maybe they’d found the charge privileges on our room key and had gotten a head start in the gift shop.

We found them in the pool area, having an absolute BLAST.  They ran up to us and breathlessly updated us on their progress, having completed every single mission in the game.  This was a level of enthusiasm for the game we hadn’t seen the previous day.  

I’ll put another *SPOILER* warning here for the Menehune game.

They had a couple of favorite events the game had triggered.  Remember the cave area over the pool?  Seems that if you reach a certain part of the game, you trigger a waterfall in there that just so happens to drench everyone in that part of the pool.  When it was over, the screen on their phone asked: “Do you want to see that again?  Y or N.”

Sarah: “I didn’t even wait to see what the boys thought.  I just pressed Yes.”  Apparently the people in the pool were waving their arms at the cave roof after that, trying to figure out how the waterfall got triggered.

The kids had the small waterproof camera and tried to document some of the things they saw for us.  This was a cool trick: you can see the big rock in the pond here.  






Part of the game causes it to sink into the water, leaving the outline of the Hawaiian Islands.  This was one of the kids’ favorite events.  






End *SPOILER*
They also saw a very short line to greet Stitch and, not wanting to disappoint Kathy, took the initiative to go pose with him on their own.






They shared all of these stories and pictures with us in the breathless excitement that only kids can produce.  We think they were so much more excited about the game this time because it included a taste of independence.  For the first time ever on a vacation, they had been free to do things on their own, without mom and dad in sight.  I think the freedom was exhilarating.  They had also experienced some elements of the game that we hadn’t seen, and so this was a rare moment when they had discovered something first and were able to share it with us, rather than the other way around.  For our part, we were proud that they’d obeyed instructions, gotten along well with each other, and not hung themselves with the rope we’d given them.  All in all, a successful test of future independence.

All of this sentimental parenting crap is making me hungry.  Let’s eat!

It was around 4:30-ish in the afternoon, and those Dole Whips were but faint pineapple-scented memories lurking in our digestive systems.  Happy hour deals were still in effect at Monkeypod, so we walked across the street from Aulani to grab a table for dinner.  

I mean, sit around a table for dinner.  We’re not actually eating the table. 

Monkeypod Kitchen is a fairly new restaurant and bar that has received many favorable reviews on the DISboards.  It’s generally cheaper than the restaurants in Aulani, so the fact that it’s within walking distance makes it a great go-to spot if you want a good meal and don’t want to take out a second mortgage for it.






The NBA finals were on while we were there, and it was a bit jarring to be sitting in a restaurant seeing a prime-time event in the middle of the afternoon.  Additional entertainment included “live” music during happy hour.  In our case, we got a gentleman singing pop hits and playing his guitar.  You can see him in the background here:






You’re probably wondering why I put “live” in quotes when describing the music.  As this guy was playing and singing, we noticed that every once in a while, he’d move his right hand or let it drop to rest, and the guitar strumming would keep right on going.  Faker!

Even though he was outside and we were inside, they piped his music in through the speakers in the building.  Unfortunately, they had the volume up so loud that it was difficult to hold a conversation.  This is not helpful when you’re trying to break the news to your kids that they’re going to have a baby brother or sister.

Yes, this was the time and place when we gave the kids the news.  In between mouthfuls of appetizers and the lyrics and air-guitaring of “Brown-Eyed Girl”, we told the kids that Mommy was pregnant.  “I knew something was up!” said Sarah.  I don’t know if that’s really true or not, but the kids were excited.  More than anything, I was relieved not to have to keep a secret any longer.  Julie will tell you: I am the world’s worst secret-keeper.  Don’t ever tell me anything important.


Pizzas were $9 during happy hour, so we figured that would be perfect for the kids.  Appetizers were half price, so we put in an order for some hand-cut french fries as well.  Finally, draft beers were also on sale, so I got my first Kona Longboard Lager of the vacation.  You can’t say we’re not frugal diners.  

Ok, we did splurge a little.  Julie and I each got the BBQ pulled-pork sandwich.  Julie splurged even more on the garlic-truffle fries on the side.  What am I going to do, say no?  Like I can tell a pregnant woman what she can and can’t eat.  Here’s the dish:






This fell into the Holy @#$%! That’s Good! Category of Deliciousness.  In case you were wondering, here’s the scale, from best to worst:

1.	Holy @#$%!  That’s Good!
2.	We Are So Coming Back Here
3.	I Can’t Complain
4.	The Indifference Zone
5.	My High School Cafeteria Was Better
6.	I’d Rather Eat The Crickets I Caught In My Basement

Then we ordered dessert: we got a slice of chocolate cream pie to pass around the table. 






This pie was so perfect, so good, and had such a perfect balance between rich chocolate and light cream, we might have needed to create a new Category for it.  I will order this every time I eat at Monkeypod.  Which probably won’t be much, but if I lived in Hawaii, I’d weigh 350 lbs. eating this every day.

The rule was that we had to take 1 bite and then pass it on around the table.  David quickly deduced that there were 2 empty chairs next to him, and therefore he would need to take a bite for each of those chairs’ share.  We’re going to have to keep our eye on this kid.  Anyway, Julie and I quickly ix-nayed that idea and stole his fork.  He may be a genius, but I’m still bigger.

We had a lot of good meals in Hawaii, but I’ll spoil the TR now by saying this was probably our favorite.  The food was just terrific, and we’ll go back every chance we get.  Highly recommended.






_Continued Next Post_


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

With that, we had a full evening of water park fun ahead of us.  As we wandered down to the pool, I ducked into the Olelo Room to snap a couple of pictures.  This is a bar overlooking the gardens and featuring displays about the Hawaiian language.






They made sure to show Hawaiian terms for the most important parts of life.






We didnt have any drinks there since most of them would cost you various body parts to purchase.  As Cynthia has demonstrated in her TR, you can do much better making your own in your room.






Once we grabbed our chairs, we dove in.  And that commenced a few hours of water park awesomeness.











This next picture makes me sad.  Because I miss Hawaii?  No.  Because I miss the hair I used to have up there:






Yeah, we really hated the slides.











Scottys expressions crack me up in the next 2:
















I said it before, but the lazy river might be the best Disney has done yet.  Its not too long, not too short, and has just the right amount of caves/bridges/secret areas to make you feel like theres something else to be discovered around the corner.

Dave decided to walk along the bottom, so I was content to let him do the work.






Sarah and I made sure to try out the Volcanic Vertical (the body slide in the dark).  Yup, we hated that one too.  In fact, we needed multiple rides just to make sure.











Mommy got a turn in the water too.






I got this shot using our patented Stalker-Cam®.  This lazy river just looks awful, doesnt it?  Who would want to bother getting in there?






This one is the current background screen on my computer.






This is where the lazy river runs through a misty cave and then merges with the exit from the Tubestone Curl slide.  We took all sorts of turns on the lazy river and the slides






and then Scotty happened.

At one point during our fun, we lost track of Scotty.  We wandered all over the slide area before seeing a lifeguard fishing him out of the water.  Rather than being scared, he was giggling.  As it turned out, he had gone down the tube slide and slipped through the tube butt-first upon hitting the pool, with his hands and feet wedged together at the top.  He decided it was so much fun hed immediately run up and do it again.  The lifeguard got a good laugh out of it.

Finally, the evening drew to a close.  There wasnt much of a sunset due to overcast skies, so we went up to our room and watched the Starlit Hui show from our balcony (although I cant immediately find the pictures we took from up there).  It looked like a nice show, but we honestly werent paying close attention.  It was nice seeing it from the comfort of our room rather than a grass mat, though.  At some point, we got up and headed to the gift shop when everybody was dressed so we could pick out souvenirs and maybe, possibly, a few Christmas gifts the kids dont know about yet because we snuck back down after they were in bed to pick them up.  How far did $100 go?  It gets you 3 t-shirts.

Thats not an exaggeration.  T-shirts run about $30 - $35 here, and theyre among the cheaper items.  Heres a helpful formula for your souvenir budget:  normal price + Hawaii markup + Disney markup = Aulani Mega Sticker Shock.

Even with the gift card, this put a nice dent in the wallet.  But how many times will you get to go to Aulani?  You know youre buying the stuff.  They know youre buying it.  So theyve got you.

I have to admit, Dave and I got a matching t-shirt that is really cool.  The shirts are made for Aulani by Crazy Shirts, a local company that features cool island designs and fabrics dyed with Kona coffee, chocolate, beer, cocktails, and other interesting ingredients.  We both got a shirt with a turtle design that has both a Hidden Mickey and a Hidden Aulani logo.  I think we have a picture of it later on in the trip.

We got the kids in bed knowing we needed to leave fairly early for our flight the following morning.  I gotta tell ya, it was hard knowing our time there was already over.  It was gone in a blur.  I wish wed been able to afford more time, but at the same time I feel like we did well with the time we had.  This place really is a magical resort.  Just like the Wilderness Lodge and the Animal Kingdom Lodge, youre overwhelmed with a transporting theme that seems to whisk you away from the real world.  Yes, there is Disney magic, but there is also Hawaii magic.  Aulani forges the two together into an unforgettable experience.  I hope you get the chance to stay here at least once in your lifetime.






*Coming Up Next:* Over?  Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?  No!  Let the island-hopping begin!


----------



## franandaj

What a GREAT last night at Aulani!  It's a shame that you didn't enjoy the lazy river and water slides more.   I guess you'll have to go back and give it another go!

The expressions on Scotty's face in those couple pictures was just priceless, I'm sure your kids are going to remember this vacation as the BEST EVER!


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Id love to be a DVC member if money were no object, but unfortunately, with one salary, no second income like wed planned and a baby on the way, money is very much an object.  The only debt I carry is my mortgage and Im not ready to add more.  Also, we like to vacation by seeing many different places, spending a couple of nights here and there, and the DVC model doesnt really fit that style.  Soitll have to remain a someday dream.




This would be an EXCELLENT baby shower gift from someone.....  







Captain_Oblivious said:


> We found them in the pool area, having an absolute BLAST.  They ran up to us and breathlessly updated us on their progress, having completed every single mission in the game.
> 
> They shared all of these stories and pictures with us in the breathless excitement that only kids can produce.  We think they were so much more excited about the game this time because it included a taste of independence.  For the first time ever on a vacation, they had been free to do things on their own, without mom and dad in sight.  I think the freedom was exhilarating.  They had also experienced some elements of the game that we hadnt seen, and so this was a rare moment when they had discovered something first and were able to share it with us, rather than the other way around.  For our part, we were proud that theyd obeyed instructions, gotten along well with each other, and not hung themselves with the rope wed given them.  All in all, a successful test of future independence.




This was really a liberating experience for all of us.  My final words for the kids, "Remember....this is a trial run.....if you do go with this, I might be able to go to the grocery store without you when we get home."  Talk about motivation!





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie will tell you: I am the worlds worst secret-keeper.  Dont ever tell me anything important.




True story.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, we did splurge a little.  Julie and I each got the BBQ pulled-pork sandwich.  Julie splurged even more on the garlic-truffle fries on the side.  What am I going to do, say no?  Like I can tell a pregnant woman what she can and cant eat.  Heres the dish:




He might not be able to keep a secret, but he's a wise man!!  Those fries were AWESOME!!!!  As was the sandwich!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> This pie was so perfect, so good, and had such a perfect balance between rich chocolate and light cream, we might have needed to create a new Category for it.  I will order this every time I eat at Monkeypod.....  David quickly deduced that there were 2 empty chairs next to him, and therefore he would need to take a bite for each of those chairs share.  Were going to have to keep our eye on this kid.  Anyway, Julie and I quickly ix-nayed that idea and stole his fork.  He may be a genius, but Im still bigger.





Sarah and I found a recipe that looks similar.  We're going to try it this weekend.  I might end up with gestational diabetes like I did with my last pregnancy.....so we're going to get this splurge in now!!






Captain_Oblivious said:


> and then Scotty happened.
> 
> At one point during our fun, we lost track of Scotty.  We wandered all over the slide area before seeing a lifeguard fishing him out of the water.  Rather than being scared, he was giggling.  As it turned out, he had gone down the tube slide and slipped through the tube butt-first upon hitting the pool, with his hands and feet wedged together at the top.  He decided it was so much fun hed immediately run up and do it again.  The lifeguard got a good laugh out of it.





The poor kid!!!  It was so funny (and somewhat scary to see your child with the lifeguard!)......and it happened not once....but twice!!


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

sounds like a great relaxing day to end your aulani portion of the trip.

that dinner sounds really good to eat out in hawaii you need to hit there specials.

did you try any other of the kona beers there?


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> For our first order of business, Julie and I decided to do something wed never done before:
> Sit through a time-share presentation.



For $100, I'd do it too!  In fact I am mildly annoyed that all I got before actually buying was  a $25 gift card.  Although I do have to admit at the time (2010 maybe?) I really never thought we'd buy.   It was over the phone, guess that's only worth $25



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They had a couple of favorite events the game had triggered.  Remember the cave area over the pool?  Seems that if you reach a certain part of the game, you trigger a waterfall in there that just so happens to drench everyone in that part of the pool.  When it was over, the screen on their phone asked: Do you want to see that again?  Y or N.
> 
> Sarah: I didnt even wait to see what the boys thought.  I just pressed Yes.  Apparently the people in the pool were waving their arms at the cave roof after that, trying to figure out how the waterfall got triggered.



WTG Sarah!  We got drenched at least once that way and since it happened maybe mid trip we'd had no idea that was part of the game.  Then of course, because we didn't do the trail ourselves, we'd watch as we went around the river and try to guess what things were activated by the game.  Some of it we could see from our lanai too, which was really fun.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> For the first time ever on a vacation, they had been free to do things on their own, without mom and dad in sight.  I think the freedom was exhilarating.  They had also experienced some elements of the game that we hadnt seen, and so this was a rare moment when they had discovered something first and were able to share it with us, rather than the other way around.  For our part, we were proud that theyd obeyed instructions, gotten along well with each other, and not hung themselves with the rope wed given them.  All in all, a successful test of future independence.



And they will never forget it either.  It will remain a strong memory...I think it's why the boys loved the 1st cruise so much.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Youre probably wondering why I put live in quotes when describing the music.  As this guy was playing and singing, we noticed that every once in a while, hed move his right hand or let it drop to rest, and the guitar strumming would keep right on going.  Faker!
> 
> Even though he was outside and we were inside, they piped his music in through the speakers in the building.  Unfortunately, they had the volume up so loud that it was difficult to hold a conversation.  This is not helpful when youre trying to break the news to your kids that theyre going to have a baby brother or sister.



That is hysterical!  And yes, it is UBER loud inside...it was so much nicer being outside I have to admit.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This fell into the Holy @#$%! Thats Good! Category of Deliciousness.  In case you were wondering, heres the scale, from worst to best:





I was so worried you guys wouldn't like it.  So glad it didn't disappoint.  I swear, we'd be regulars.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We didnt have any drinks there since most of them would cost you various body parts to purchase.  As Cynthia has demonstrated in her TR, you can do much better making your own in your room.



Thanks for the shout out!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I said it before, but the lazy river might be the best Disney has done yet.  Its not too long, not too short, and has just the right amount of caves/bridges/secret areas to make you feel like theres something else to be discovered around the corner.



It is.  All of that, and maybe more.  Our favorite for sure.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> At one point during our fun, we lost track of Scotty.  We wandered all over the slide area before seeing a lifeguard fishing him out of the water.  Rather than being scared, he was giggling.  As it turned out, he had gone down the tube slide and slipped through the tube butt-first upon hitting the pool, with his hands and feet wedged together at the top.  He decided it was so much fun hed immediately run up and do it again.  The lifeguard got a good laugh out of it.



Ah yes...that slide can, um, do some interesting things.  We will have a story later.  Spoiler alert...sort of.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> How far did $100 go?  It gets you 3 t-shirts.
> 
> Thats not an exaggeration.  T-shirts run about $30 - $35 here, and theyre among the cheaper items.  Heres a helpful formula for your souvenir budget:  normal price + Hawaii markup + Disney markup = Aulani Mega Sticker Shock.
> 
> Even with the gift card, this put a nice dent in the wallet.  But how many times will you get to go to Aulani?  You know youre buying the stuff.  They know youre buying it.  So theyve got you.
> 
> I have to admit, Dave and I got a matching t-shirt that is really cool.  The shirts are made for Aulani by Crazy Shirts, a local company that features cool island designs and fabrics dyed with Kona coffee, chocolate, beer, cocktails, and other interesting ingredients.  We both got a shirt with a turtle design that has both a Hidden Mickey and a Hidden Aulani logo.  I think we have a picture of it later on in the trip.



ooh! I wonder if that's the same shirt we got Eric....I think though it's the one I wanted to get him, decided the mens small was too big and got him a different but sorta similar one that was a DVC version.

Yep, 3 shirts.  Told you.  It was crazy, worse than regular Disney.  And yep, they've got you.


----------



## Poolrat

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> This was really a liberating experience for all of us.  My final words for the kids, "Remember....this is a trial run.....if you do go with this, I might be able to go to the grocery store without you when we get home."  Talk about motivation!




   That is great news!!!   IT is great when they get to that stage.  




Mrs. Knowitall said:


> The poor kid!!!  It was so funny (and somewhat scary to see your child with the lifeguard!)......and it happened not once....but twice!!




Yes that is scary and the first thing I usually say when I have to approach a parent with their child is  " they are okay"    Obviously if they are with me they can see that.    No greater panic than a parent in the waterpark who cannot find their child.  We always find them,  and generally see them with only a description because the parent is in a tizzy.  

Glad he was having fun and just got wedged.  



By the way- Awesome use of the last night at Aulani and   for sitting through a presentation and scoring a gift card.


----------



## eandesmom

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> This was really a liberating experience for all of us.  My final words for the kids, "Remember....this is a trial run.....if you do go with this, I might be able to go to the grocery store without you when we get home."  Talk about motivation!



The question is, who is more motivated?  Sadly there will be times they miss going...as then they can't beg for this and that on every aisle.  It does speed up things and save money 



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> He might not be able to keep a secret, but he's a wise man!!  Those fries were AWESOME!!!!  As was the sandwich!



Those fries are like crack.  I had them two days in a row!



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Sarah and I found a recipe that looks similar.  We're going to try it this weekend.  I might end up with gestational diabetes like I did with my last pregnancy.....so we're going to get this splurge in now!!



I like the way you plan ahead

Very glad he was ok, it would be scary to see them with the lifeguard!


----------



## MEK

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> This would be an EXCELLENT baby shower gift from someone.....



There you go.  He already said he couldn't say NO to a pregnant woman.  Maybe this strategy will work.  Fingers crossed.  

Great wrap up to your Aulani stay.  The resort really does sound magical and the slides look fantastic.

Dinner - wow - now THAT's a burger.  And that pie - yummy!  I can definitely see why that restaurant is a favorite for Aulani stays.

Looking forward to your next destination.

Bye Aulani!


----------



## glennbo123

Loved this chapter Captain! You're really whetting our appetites for the water park fun of Aulani.

Giving your kids some independence huh?  Hmmm, maybe we should try that with our 13, 16, and 19 year old kids.  On second thought, nah.  
Seriously though, it sounded like the perfect time to let them do something on their own and it obviously worked out great.  

Thanks for the Monkeypod's menu recommendations!  Oh, and I can totally be there when Julie serves up her rendition of that pie this weekend.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:* Over?  Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?  No!  Let the island-hopping begin!



National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> For our first order of business, Julie and I decided to do something wed never done before:
> Sit through a time-share presentation.



Whoa WHAT! 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, it was for DVC, so it wasnt that bad. And we were solely motivated by greed. Theyd placed a card in our room saying we could attend a presentation and receive a $100 gift card for the Aulani gift shop.



O-kaaaay I can see that.
A Benji can be a useful thing.  Not sure how far it will go in a gift shop, but still




Captain_Oblivious said:


> So we talked with them and decided to let them play the Menehune Trail gameby themselves (insert scary music sting here).



See it wasnt about the C-Note.  Yall were using the opportunity to teach the kids how to handle a little bit of independence. 


And thats exactly what Ill tell the Child Welfare Inspector.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ill put another *SPOILER* warning here for the Menehune game.



You cant spoil that which Ill likely never see.
Carry on.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> They had a couple of favorite events the game had triggered. Remember the cave area over the pool? Seems that if you reach a certain part of the game, you trigger a waterfall in there that just so happens to drench everyone in that part of the pool. When it was over, the screen on their phone asked: Do you want to see that again? Y or N.
> 
> Sarah: I didnt even wait to see what the boys thought. I just pressed Yes. Apparently the people in the pool were waving their arms at the cave roof after that, trying to figure out how the waterfall got triggered.



That is *AWESOME!!!*
They could sell that privilege to folks as a prize for sitting through a time-share presentation.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> All in all, a successful test of future independence.



I should say so 


And thats exactly what Ill tell the Child Welfare Inspector.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Monkeypod Kitchen is a fairly new restaurant and bar that has received many favorable reviews on the DISboards.  Its generally cheaper than the restaurants in Aulani, so the fact that its within walking distance makes it a great go-to spot if you want a good meal and dont want to take out a second mortgage for it.



Good choice.  
You need to save that second mortgage stuff for college tuition.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Youre probably wondering why I put live in quotes when describing the music. As this guy was playing and singing, we noticed that every once in a while, hed move his right hand or let it drop to rest, and the guitar strumming would keep right on going. Faker!



 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Pizzas were $9 during happy hour, so we figured that would be perfect for the kids.  Appetizers were half price, so we put in an order for some hand-cut french fries as well.  Finally, draft beers were also on sale, so I got my first Kona Longboard Lager of the vacation.  You cant say were not frugal diners.



Frugal?  
Sounds more like plain old smarts to me.

Must have been Julies decision.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> What am I going to do, say no? Like I can tell a pregnant woman what she can and cant eat.



Like you can tell her no to anything
Besides, she generally makes good choices.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> This fell into the Holy @#$%! Thats Good! Category of Deliciousness.



I rest my case.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The rule was that we had to take 1 bite and then pass it on around the table. David quickly deduced that there were 2 empty chairs next to him, and therefore he would need to take a bite for each of those chairs share. Were going to have to keep our eye on this kid. Anyway, Julie and I quickly ix-nayed that idea and stole his fork. He may be a genius, but Im still bigger.



 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yeah, we really hated the slides.



I can see that.  
Obviously they were nothing but pure rubbish.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I got this shot using our patented Stalker-Cam®.



Ill invest in that business.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> and then Scotty happened.



But of course he did



Captain_Oblivious said:


> At one point during our fun, we lost track of Scotty. We wandered all over the slide area before seeing a lifeguard fishing him out of the water. Rather than being scared, he was giggling. As it turned out, he had gone down the tube slide and slipped through the tube butt-first upon hitting the pool, with his hands and feet wedged together at the top. He decided it was so much fun hed immediately run up and do it again. The lifeguard got a good laugh out of it.



Great story.
A video of it might have been AFV worthy.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> How far did $100 go? It gets you 3 t-shirts.



Ouch 
At Disney you might have gotten only one more though so it not that out of line

for Disney  

of course at Myrtle Beach you have gotten about twenty 
(but then again all of those would have fallen apart the first time you washed them).




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yes, there is Disney magic, but there is also Hawaii magic. Aulani forges the two together into an unforgettable experience. I hope you get the chance to stay here at least once in your lifetime.



Me too sir.
Me too





Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:* Over?  Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?



Germans?

Forget it, he's rolling


----------



## Checkers

What a nice family and a great TR!!  Makes me want to hop on a plane tomorrow!  Thanks so much for taking us along.


----------



## yolie912

I love your trip report! Let me see if I still have kids? LOL!  How many nights were you in Hawaii?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> What a GREAT last night at Aulani!  It's a shame that you didn't enjoy the lazy river and water slides more.   I guess you'll have to go back and give it another go!



 Now there's a great idea!  We want to test these things thoroughly.



franandaj said:


> The expressions on Scotty's face in those couple pictures was just priceless, I'm sure your kids are going to remember this vacation as the BEST EVER!



I sure hope so!  Because otherwise we'd say they were ingrates. 



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> This would be an EXCELLENT baby shower gift from someone.....



 We would gladly accept DVC membership.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> This was really a liberating experience for all of us.  My final words for the kids, "Remember....this is a trial run.....if you do go with this, I might be able to go to the grocery store without you when we get home."  Talk about motivation!



This is what you wish for as a parent--that feeling that someday, you'll truly be free and not beholden to the kids' schedule and needs all the time.  Let's try not to mess this up by having another baby or something.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> True story.







Mrs. Knowitall said:


> He might not be able to keep a secret, but he's a wise man!!  Those fries were AWESOME!!!!  As was the sandwich!



Mmmm...BBQ...




Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Sarah and I found a recipe that looks similar.  We're going to try it this weekend.  I might end up with gestational diabetes like I did with my last pregnancy.....so we're going to get this splurge in now!!



Mmmmm...chocolate cream pie...



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> The poor kid!!!  It was so funny (and somewhat scary to see your child with the lifeguard!)......and it happened not once....but twice!!



There's never a shortage of Scotty stories.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> sounds like a great relaxing day to end your aulani portion of the trip.



I just wish we could have stayed longer.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> that dinner sounds really good to eat out in hawaii you need to hit there specials.



Yeah, we took advantage of a lot of happy hours and early-bird specials.  That's where traveling from East Coast time helps a bit.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> did you try any other of the kona beers there?



I did!  But we'll save that story for a later chapter.


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Already?  We have to leave already?  Wellthat sucks.


Didn't you just get there???? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> For our first order of business, Julie and I decided to do something wed never done before:
> 
> Sit through a time-share presentation.


Must be one of those pregnancy hormone things...  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, it was for DVC, so it wasnt that bad.  And we were solely motivated by greed.  Theyd placed a card in our room saying we could attend a presentation and receive a $100 gift card for the Aulani gift shop.  We figured: well, 1 hour of our time is probably worth $100 in this case, considering we were going to spend it on souvenirs anyway.


Ok, kind of makes sense then.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So we talked with them and decided to let them play the Menehune Trail game_by themselves_ (insert scary music sting here).


Poor Sarah.  I'm not sure what's worse.  Leaving her in a tank with sharks or leaving her alone with Scotty and Dave. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Flame away if you must, but we decided to give them some rope as a test run of independence.


  I think it seems perfectly fine.  Sarah seems responsible, it is Disney property, and besides, they're about to outnumber you 4 to 1 so you're either going to have to give the older ones a little more independence or go absolutely bats#!t crazy. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We found them in the pool area, having an absolute BLAST.  They ran up to us and breathlessly updated us on their progress, having completed every single mission in the game.  This was a level of enthusiasm for the game we hadnt seen the previous day.


And that is what it is all about!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Seems that if you reach a certain part of the game, you trigger a waterfall in there that just so happens to drench everyone in that part of the pool.  When it was over, the screen on their phone asked: Do you want to see that again?  Y or N.
> 
> Sarah: I didnt even wait to see what the boys thought.  I just pressed Yes.  Apparently the people in the pool were waving their arms at the cave roof after that, trying to figure out how the waterfall got triggered.


The force is strong with this one. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They also saw a very short line to greet Stitch and, not wanting to disappoint Kathy, took the initiative to go pose with him on their own.


Not only did they have fun and avoid killing each other, they helped you with your TR.  Nicely done.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yes, this was the time and place when we gave the kids the news.  In between mouthfuls of appetizers and the lyrics and air-guitaring of Brown-Eyed Girl, we told the kids that Mommy was pregnant.  I knew something was up! said Sarah.  I dont know if thats really true or not, but the kids were excited.


  Well, now your family will always remember the faker when you talk about the moment you told the kids about the baby. 

I really thought maybe you might have let them know on the beach when the Facebook picture was taken.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This fell into the Holy @#$%! Thats Good! Category of Deliciousness.  In case you were wondering, heres the scale, from best to worst:
> 
> 1.          Bacon/Dole Whip
> 2.	Holy @#$%!  Thats Good!
> 3.	We Are So Coming Back Here
> 4.	I Cant Complain
> 5.	The Indifference Zone
> 6.	My High School Cafeteria Was Better
> 7.	Id Rather Eat The Crickets I Caught In My Basement


You did it wrong.  I fixed it for you. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I will order this every time I eat at Monkeypod.  Which probably wont be much, but if I lived in Hawaii, Id weigh 350 lbs. eating this every day.


I will make it a point to eat this pie if I ever get there. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The rule was that we had to take 1 bite and then pass it on around the table.


Was bite size specified?  I'm pretty sure I could cram the whole thing in my mouth if I had to. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This next picture makes me sad.  Because I miss Hawaii?  No.  Because I miss the hair I used to have up there






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Dave decided to walk along the bottom, so I was content to let him do the work.


They don't call that river lazy for nothin'



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This one is the current background screen on my computer.


Certainly not a bad sight to look at everyday.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> At one point during our fun, we lost track of Scotty.


So, you're saying Sarah is more responsible than you are?  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The lifeguard got a good laugh out of it.


At least until about the third time in the water to pull him out. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thats not an exaggeration.  T-shirts run about $30 - $35 here, and theyre among the cheaper items.  Heres a helpful formula for your souvenir budget:  normal price + Hawaii markup + Disney markup = Aulani Mega Sticker Shock.


  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was gone in a blur.  I wish wed been able to afford more time, but at the same time I feel like we did well with the time we had.


You really did an awesome job of making the most of your time there.  I'm glad that your waitlist came through and you were able to experience Aulani.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:* Over?  Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?  No!  Let the island-hopping begin!


And it ain't over now.  Cause when the going gets tough...






The tough get going.  Who's with me?  Let's gooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> For $100, I'd do it too!  In fact I am mildly annoyed that all I got before actually buying was  a $25 gift card.  Although I do have to admit at the time (2010 maybe?) I really never thought we'd buy.   It was over the phone, guess that's only worth $25



It sure seemed like $100 goes as far in Hawaii as $25 does on the mainland.



eandesmom said:


> WTG Sarah!  We got drenched at least once that way and since it happened maybe mid trip we'd had no idea that was part of the game.  Then of course, because we didn't do the trail ourselves, we'd watch as we went around the river and try to guess what things were activated by the game.  Some of it we could see from our lanai too, which was really fun.



They did a great job with the game.  Seemed like there were quite a few spots to shoot water at unsuspecting swimmers in the pool.  Which is just genius.




eandesmom said:


> And they will never forget it either.  It will remain a strong memory...I think it's why the boys loved the 1st cruise so much.



I agree.  That first taste of independence is intoxicating.  



eandesmom said:


> That is hysterical!  And yes, it is UBER loud inside...it was so much nicer being outside I have to admit.



I wonder if air guitar sounds better out there?




eandesmom said:


> I was so worried you guys wouldn't like it.  So glad it didn't disappoint.  I swear, we'd be regulars.



Us too!  Great place.



eandesmom said:


> Thanks for the shout out!



Just trying to take care of my peeps!



eandesmom said:


> It is.  All of that, and maybe more.  Our favorite for sure.







eandesmom said:


> Ah yes...that slide can, um, do some interesting things.  We will have a story later.  Spoiler alert...sort of.



Oooh, this sounds interesting.  



eandesmom said:


> ooh! I wonder if that's the same shirt we got Eric....I think though it's the one I wanted to get him, decided the mens small was too big and got him a different but sorta similar one that was a DVC version.
> 
> Yep, 3 shirts.  Told you.  It was crazy, worse than regular Disney.  And yep, they've got you.



Navy blue with a light blue turtle design on the one shoulder?

Amazing how expensive things were.  But no way were we leaving without being able to show off that we'd stayed there.



Poolrat said:


> That is great news!!!   IT is great when they get to that stage.



It's great!  Too bad we have to start all over again now. 




Poolrat said:


> Yes that is scary and the first thing I usually say when I have to approach a parent with their child is  " they are okay"    Obviously if they are with me they can see that.    No greater panic than a parent in the waterpark who cannot find their child.  We always find them,  and generally see them with only a description because the parent is in a tizzy.



I hate that pit in the stomach feeling when you don't know where your kid is.  Unless we've intentionally left them, of course. 

Glad he was having fun and just got wedged.  



Poolrat said:


> By the way- Awesome use of the last night at Aulani and   for sitting through a presentation and scoring a gift card.



It's tough work, but somebody has to do it!



eandesmom said:


> The question is, who is more motivated?  Sadly there will be times they miss going...as then they can't beg for this and that on every aisle.  It does speed up things and save money



Now she just has to worry about me doing that when I'm with her.



eandesmom said:


> Those fries are like crack.  I had them two days in a row!



Julie was raving about them.



eandesmom said:


> I like the way you plan ahead
> 
> Very glad he was ok, it would be scary to see them with the lifeguard!



It's a moment of panic...but then followed by laughter.


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

Stumbled upon this TR at work a couple of days ago and read it all the way through.  Absolutely loved it!!! Imagine my delight when I settled in at the airport to wait for my flight, and there was an update! Love your writing and your sense of humor, and can't wait for more!


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I did!  But we'll save that story for a later chapter.



would that be the chapter titled, and thats when i realized bail in hawaii was as pricey as the cost to buy into DVC there.


----------



## Poolrat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> It's great!  Too bad we have to start all over again now.



Almost put that in there but I didn't want to rub your nose in it.  







Captain_Oblivious said:


> I hate that pit in the stomach feeling when you don't know where your kid is.  Unless we've intentionally left them, of course.
> 
> Glad he was having fun and just got wedged.



I know it freaks parents out so I usually go into super calm mode.  We have never NOT found a kid, but parents usually don't want to hear 
" Haven't lost one yet"  so I use that carefully.  

Some advice for when they are old enough to be somewhat on their own but not totally on their own.  If you can't find them 
Look in
*the locker rooms or bathrooms* - sometimes they just have to go and everyone prefers they use the bathroom. 
*First Aid*- usually this happens - a small scrape and they seek first aid on their own because they can and it makes them feel like they taking care of it on their own.  They just don't tell you that where they are heading.  
*Concession stand* - Because swimming makes them hungry and they head over to at least know how much money to beg you for if they don't have any. 

That's my PSA for today.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

What a fun last day at Aulani!  I agree the $100 gift card is well worth your time and can't hurt to be informed just in case... 

So much to do at Aulani itself and the island overall - not to mention the other islands - feel like I should plan to go for a month or more in order to see it all!   Seems like you guys planned really well and maximized your time hitting all your must do's (Stacy really needs to make an Aulani video) and getting some quality resort time.  Thanks for all of the tips!

Looking forward to more island hopping!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MEK said:


> There you go.  He already said he couldn't say NO to a pregnant woman.  Maybe this strategy will work.  Fingers crossed.



She knows I can't get a DVC membership for her.  But if you all want to pool together as a shower gift, I wouldn't stand in the way.



MEK said:


> Great wrap up to your Aulani stay.  The resort really does sound magical and the slides look fantastic.



It is a wonderful place.  I have yet to hear from anyone who didn't love it.



MEK said:


> Dinner - wow - now THAT's a burger.  And that pie - yummy!  I can definitely see why that restaurant is a favorite for Aulani stays.



Burger?  Come on, I don't eat burgers 24/7.  We went way out of our comfort zones and got a BBQ pork sandwich instead.   But yeah, Monkeypod is great.



glennbo123 said:


> Loved this chapter Captain! You're really whetting our appetites for the water park fun of Aulani.



Hopefully you'll have enough time that you won't have to worry so much about dividing your time between Aulani and exploring the island.



glennbo123 said:


> Giving your kids some independence huh?  Hmmm, maybe we should try that with our 13, 16, and 19 year old kids.  On second thought, nah.







glennbo123 said:


> Seriously though, it sounded like the perfect time to let them do something on their own and it obviously worked out great.



I have a feeling we're going to be asked to be around less and less as time goes on.  Good thing Sarah is just about at babysitting age.



glennbo123 said:


> Thanks for the Monkeypod's menu recommendations!  Oh, and I can totally be there when Julie serves up her rendition of that pie this weekend.



Hmmm...You know, somehow this never got accomplished over the weekend.  Obviously this needs to be rectified.



glennbo123 said:


> National Lampoon's Animal House



*+1*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Whoa WHAT!
> 
> O-kaaaay I can see that.
> A Benji can be a useful thing.  Not sure how far it will go in a gift shop, but still



Well, I figured $100/hour is a pretty good pay rate.  Wish I made that in my real job.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> See it wasnt about the C-Note.  Yall were using the opportunity to teach the kids how to handle a little bit of independence.
> 
> 
> And thats exactly what Ill tell the Child Welfare Inspector.



Uh...yeah, yeah, that's it. 




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You cant spoil that which Ill likely never see.
> Carry on.



Never say never.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That is *AWESOME!!!*
> They could sell that privilege to folks as a prize for sitting through a time-share presentation.



If there was any part of the trail I was bummed to have missed out on, it was this.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I should say so
> 
> 
> And thats exactly what Ill tell the Child Welfare Inspector.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Good choice.
> You need to save that second mortgage stuff for college tuition.



Ugh.  Don't remind me.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Frugal?
> Sounds more like plain old smarts to me.
> 
> Must have been Julies decision.



Hey, every once in a while this blind squirrel finds a nut too.  But you're probably right to assume it was Julie.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Like you can tell her no to anything
> Besides, she generally makes good choices.



I told her no once.  When I woke up later, she was holding a frying pan and I had a big knot on my forehead.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I rest my case.



She usually copies off of my choices at restaurants.  True story.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I can see that.
> Obviously they were nothing but pure rubbish.



Just terrible.  We rode each one as often as we could just trying to get significant data for the TR.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ill invest in that business.




We're still working through some legal issues.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Great story.
> A video of it might have been AFV worthy.



I wish!  We were a day late and a dollar short there.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ouch
> At Disney you might have gotten only one more though so it not that out of line
> 
> for Disney



True.  I think we were prepared going in for the price gouging.  It still hurts, though.  



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> of course at Myrtle Beach you have gotten about twenty
> (but then again all of those would have fallen apart the first time you washed them).



 You can always trust those Eagles and Wings stores.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Me too sir.
> Me too



Keep playing those lottery tickets!

Or better yet, don't.  Put the money in an Aulani account instead.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Germans?
> 
> Forget it, he's rolling



*+1*


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Checkers said:


> What a nice family and a great TR!!  Makes me want to hop on a plane tomorrow!  Thanks so much for taking us along.



If you are getting plane tickets, can you get an extra one for me? 



yolie912 said:


> I love your trip report! Let me see if I still have kids? LOL!  How many nights were you in Hawaii?



We were there for about 2.5 weeks total.  Lots of exploring still to come.  We figured this was our one chance to visit as a family and didn't want to waste it!



afwdwfan said:


> Didn't you just get there????



We knew going in that our time there was just going to fly by...and it still flew by.  It was so hard to leave.



afwdwfan said:


> Must be one of those pregnancy hormone things...



But then I have no excuse.



afwdwfan said:


> Ok, kind of makes sense then.



Haven't you always wanted to say you make $100/hour?



afwdwfan said:


> Poor Sarah.  I'm not sure what's worse.  Leaving her in a tank with sharks or leaving her alone with Scotty and Dave.





At least then we could say, "Now you know how we feel."



afwdwfan said:


> I think it seems perfectly fine.  Sarah seems responsible, it is Disney property, and besides, they're about to outnumber you 4 to 1 so you're either going to have to give the older ones a little more independence or go absolutely bats#!t crazy.



Ain't that the truth!  We need their buy-in now so we can leave the baby with them and go out to dinner later.



afwdwfan said:


> And that is what it is all about!







afwdwfan said:


> The force is strong with this one.



It is.  Made me proud to see her make the right choice.



afwdwfan said:


> Not only did they have fun and avoid killing each other, they helped you with your TR.  Nicely done.



I was impressed at their thoroughness in documenting their actions. 




afwdwfan said:


> Well, now your family will always remember the faker when you talk about the moment you told the kids about the baby.



It's part of what makes a good story memorable.



afwdwfan said:


> I really thought maybe you might have let them know on the beach when the Facebook picture was taken.



That was at the end of the trip, and we couldn't hold out that long.  More specifically, I couldn't hold out that long.  



afwdwfan said:


> You did it wrong.  I fixed it for you.



Good catch.  Thanks for backing me up. 



afwdwfan said:


> I will make it a point to eat this pie if I ever get there.



Just make sure to send me a slice.  Overnight.  In dry ice. 



afwdwfan said:


> Was bite size specified?  I'm pretty sure I could cram the whole thing in my mouth if I had to.



 Apparently you're even more devious than Dave is.



afwdwfan said:


> They don't call that river lazy for nothin'



Laziness is my spiritual gift.



afwdwfan said:


> Certainly not a bad sight to look at everyday.



I need the reminder of why I'm sitting at this desk.



afwdwfan said:


> So, you're saying Sarah is more responsible than you are?



Um...yes.  Yes, we are.



afwdwfan said:


> At least until about the third time in the water to pull him out.



Hey, that's what she's paid for!




afwdwfan said:


> You really did an awesome job of making the most of your time there.  I'm glad that your waitlist came through and you were able to experience Aulani.



You and me both!  Now we just need to figure out how we're going to get back.



afwdwfan said:


> And it ain't over now.  Cause when the going gets tough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tough get going.  Who's with me?  Let's gooooo!!!!!!!



*+1*


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Stumbled upon this TR at work a couple of days ago and read it all the way through.  Absolutely loved it!!! Imagine my delight when I settled in at the airport to wait for my flight, and there was an update! Love your writing and your sense of humor, and can't wait for more!



 aboard!  Thanks for your kind words, and I hope you'll stick around and join the conversation!



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> would that be the chapter titled, and thats when i realized bail in hawaii was as pricey as the cost to buy into DVC there.







Poolrat said:


> Almost put that in there but I didn't want to rub your nose in it.



Hey, it's ok.  We're laughing so we don't cry.




Poolrat said:


> I know it freaks parents out so I usually go into super calm mode.  We have never NOT found a kid, but parents usually don't want to hear
> " Haven't lost one yet"  so I use that carefully.
> 
> Some advice for when they are old enough to be somewhat on their own but not totally on their own.  If you can't find them
> Look in
> *the locker rooms or bathrooms* - sometimes they just have to go and everyone prefers they use the bathroom.
> *First Aid*- usually this happens - a small scrape and they seek first aid on their own because they can and it makes them feel like they taking care of it on their own.  They just don't tell you that where they are heading.
> *Concession stand* - Because swimming makes them hungry and they head over to at least know how much money to beg you for if they don't have any.
> 
> That's my PSA for today.







2xcited2sleep said:


> What a fun last day at Aulani!  I agree the $100 gift card is well worth your time and can't hurt to be informed just in case...



As I said above, never say never.  Someone could park a Brinks truck on our lawn one morning.



2xcited2sleep said:


> So much to do at Aulani itself and the island overall - not to mention the other islands - feel like I should plan to go for a month or more in order to see it all!   Seems like you guys planned really well and maximized your time hitting all your must do's (Stacy really needs to make an Aulani video) and getting some quality resort time.  Thanks for all of the tips!
> 
> Looking forward to more island hopping!!



That's what Aulani was missing--a Stacy video!! 

It takes so long and costs so much to get there, I'd recommend seeing as much as you can.  Each island offers something unique.


----------



## afwdwfan

I don't know if you want to do a shameless plug, but I'm going to go ahead and set it up if you want to run with it. 


I just started listening to a really interesting podcast today during my lunch.  I'm about halfway through it, but there's some guy claiming to be a highway engineer from the East Coast talking about Aulani...


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> I don't know if you want to do a shameless plug, but I'm going to go ahead and set it up if you want to run with it.
> 
> 
> I just started listening to a really interesting podcast today during my lunch.  I'm about halfway through it, but there's some guy claiming to be a highway engineer from the East Coast talking about Aulani...



If you found an interesting one, then I have no idea what podcast you're talking about.

But if you want to kill time with a boring one, I have the one for you!

http://disdads.com/

Honestly, I don't know if you'll learn anything different from the podcast.  We spent so much time talking about Aulani that I didn't have much time to discuss the other islands on the trip!


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Honestly, I don't know if you'll learn anything different from the podcast.  We spent so much time talking about Aulani that I didn't have much time to discuss the other islands on the trip!


Good point.  It is a lot of the same things we've already learned here, but without having to do the work and actually read it.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

afwdwfan said:


> Good point.  It is a lot of the same things we've already learned here, but without having to do the work and actually read it.



I will have to check it out!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Good point.  It is a lot of the same things we've already learned here, but without having to do the work and actually read it.



 



Halloweenqueen said:


> I will have to check it out!



Uh oh.  Now I'm losing readers!


----------



## lovin'fl

GREAT TR!!!!  Thanks for sharing.  I am dying to get to Aulani.  We are east coasters too and have 3 kiddos in HS, so we're not sure when we'll get there.  Plus it takes a TON of points so we should start saving them now.  How hard is it to book at 7 months out...for Thanksgiving week?  How much easier would August be (though not sure I want to leave warm weather here to go to warm weather there...would rather leave chilly weather)?  I am guessing Christmas week would be super tough to get at 7 months???

Oh, and congrats on #4 (it's not #4 and #5 is it??? ).


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

lovin'fl said:


> GREAT TR!!!!  Thanks for sharing.  I am dying to get to Aulani.  We are east coasters too and have 3 kiddos in HS, so we're not sure when we'll get there.  Plus it takes a TON of points so we should start saving them now.  How hard is it to book at 7 months out...for Thanksgiving week?  How much easier would August be (though not sure I want to leave warm weather here to go to warm weather there...would rather leave chilly weather)?  I am guessing Christmas week would be super tough to get at 7 months???



 Thanks for reading along!

To be honest, I have no idea how hard it is to book for Thanksgiving week.  We got wait-listed at 7 months, and that was for June.  But I'm sure that's a somewhat busy travel time for people on a school schedule.  An actual DVC owner or someone who lives out there might have a better idea than me.



lovin'fl said:


> Oh, and congrats on #4 (it's not #4 and #5 is it??? ).





So far, only one heartbeat has been discovered.  I think that's plenty.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Friday, June 21






The moment we'd dreaded was upon us--time to pack up and leave Aulani behind.  I knew it would go by quickly, but man, that was fast.  Our flight was leaving at roughly 10:00 a.m. so we had to be up fairly early to deal with traffic, return the rental car, get strip-searched at the X-ray line, etc.

So we tried to eat up the rest of our Costco supplies and get everything re-packed for the plane, which was difficult since we now had to bring along one of every item in the Aulani gift shop.  Not to mention all of the Aulani pens, stationery, and any other items that weren't bolted down in the room.  Thank goodness for the airline rules allowing 1 personal item in addition to the carry-on bag.  Our personal items became Aulani gift bags.

We really dragged our feet going out the door.  But we couldnt delay it forever.  Eventually we packed up the car, left the lot, and took one last look before driving away.  I hope we get to see this place again someday.  

Traffic wasn't too bad, and we made sure to get off the highway just before the merge with H-2, just like we had when driving to Pearl Harbor.  We took Kamehameha Highway the rest of the way to the airport, which allowed us to stop and fill the tank before returning the rental car.  Once the car was returned, we caught the shuttle to the airport terminal.

It turned out that the shuttle bus driver was a transplanted Philadelphian.  He proudly pointed out his Eagles bobblehead on the dashboard.  We told him we were from Delaware and were fellow Eagles fans, and had a great conversation with him on the way to the airport.  He told us that his bobblehead gets him into trouble sometimes--at one point, he said he had a couple of Dallas Cowboys fans on his bus who gave him a really hard time about the Eagles.  So, he said, he dropped them off at the wrong terminal.



We were flying Hawaiian Airlines to the island of Maui for the next leg of the trip.  I'd researched some of the smaller inter-island carriers, such as Island Air, Mokulele Airlines, and Go! Airlines but many of the consumer reviews said they could be somewhat unreliable and said it was worth the extra money to fly Hawaiian.  I found that booking early on Hawaiian meant getting some fairly competitive rates as well.  They don't follow the typical airline approach of making their best prices available just a couple of months ahead of the travel dates.  Instead, Hawaiian's best rates were available several months out, and they slowly raised their prices as they went along.

As a side note, Island Air did offer some good discounts on car rentals through their website, and you can sign up for e-mail offers that occasionally will offer discounts on airfare.  And Mokulele was fairly inexpensive, but you also have to be comfortable flying in a 7-seat prop plane.  I tend to think this would have been a pretty cool experience.  But I had heard stories of flights being cancelled at the last minute, so I didn't pull the trigger.  Maybe next time.

Hawaiian does charge bag fees and overweight fees.  We went to a self-service kiosk to weigh our bags and found that one was over the limit.  The menu gave us two options:
Would you like to: A) check your bag as-is or B) quickly re-pack your bags and weigh again?

We chose option B.  No problems that time.

We ended up having a decent wait for our flight.  I had a bit of a panic when they announced they may be checking our carry-on bags for size and saw that my duffel didn't fit in the little basket by the gate.  I shouldn't have worried, because not only did they not bother checking, but most people on the flight were bringing rolling suitcases large enough to smuggle a baby elephant.

Inter-island flights are a little strange.  You take off, and immediately the flight attendants are racing up and down the aisle shoving POG juice in your face as a mid-flight refreshment (most of us were big fans of POG juice, by the way).  You barely have enough time to guzzle it down before they're collecting trash and you've begun the final descent.  I think the flight to Maui was about 30 minutes from gate-to-gate, not including safety briefings that no one pays attention to anyway.






We had a nice view of the island as we flew over and landed at Kahului Airport a little after 10:30 a.m.  As we headed to the baggage claim, we spotted a couple of familiar faces: my aunt and cousin had made the trip to greet us at the airport, leis in hand.  It was great to see them, and we were touched that they had made the effort to come see us rather than waiting for us to arrive at the house.  They're usually the ones traveling east to see the rest of the family, so I think they were happy to have some visitors making the trip to see them this time around.  Hopefully we didn't wear out our welcome.

Our rental car for the island of Maui was a Jeep Compass, again rented via Costco (through Budget).  This was our least favorite car from the whole trip, mostly because it was slightly uncomfortable and had a noisy engine that resembled the buzz of a dentist's drill.  But still, it did its job getting us from point A to point B.

The island of Maui is basically two mountains connected via a land bridge in between.  To the east is Haleakala, a dormant volcano with massive sideslopes rising out of the ocean, and then across the valley to the west is the creatively-named West Maui Mountain range.  It does have a Hawaiian name, but I forget what it is and probably can't spell it anyway.  According to our guidebook (were now using Maui Revealed), as the island ages it will eventually slide back into the sea, which means the valley will disappear underwater and the mountains will become two separate islands.  So you'd better get over there while you still can.

My aunt and cousin have homes in the same neighborhood in the town of Kula, which is on the western slope of Haleakala.  There's only one highway up the mountain and it takes about 15-20 minutes to drive to Kula, uphill all the way.  Given the protests from our Jeep engine, we weren't sure if it was going to give out.  But sure enough, it made the trip and we were soon piling into my aunts house.

Then we did something almost unheard-of on an Oblivious Family Vacation®:

We did absolutely nothing.

After all of the travel, late nights, and hectic running around on Oahu, we were feeling pretty tired.  So we decided to take a rest day.  We hung out at the house, talked with our relatives, and read books.  We had a week to explore Maui, so we could afford to have some downtime.  At this point, it was definitely needed.

I don't have a lot of pictures of us doing nothing, so I figured I'd show off our accommodations.  My aunt has spent a lot of time working on her garden on the slopes beneath her home, and the effort has paid off with a lot of exotic flowers.  I didn't write down their names, so I'll go with my best guess.  Maybe Julie will remember.

Here's the home:






And some of the specimens in the garden.  First up is the "spindly red-and-orange thing":











And the "fuller red-and-orange thing":






"Reddish-purple flower":






The one item I remember about these plants was that my aunt was angry with my uncle for digging some up and throwing them away when she learned that they sold for $200 at the local garden shop.






Some of my aunt's newest purchases were some hibiscus plants with flowers as big as...well, as big as my daughter's head:






Some kind of orchid?  I really should have written this stuff down.






Looking down from the deck:






Lastly, here's the view from my aunt's deck.  You can see the West Maui Mountains with the island of Lanai in the background.  And no, this did not get old.






And this was the evening's late sun.  Unfortunately, we never got a great sunset from here because the mountains were always covered with clouds in the evening:






We had a nice family dinner that evening and would wake up refreshed and ready to start exploring.

*Coming Up Next:* We're on Maui.  In June.  Wearing sweatshirts.


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Friday, June 21
> 
> We ended up having a decent wait for our flight.  I had a bit of a panic when they announced they may be checking our carry-on bags for size and saw that my duffel didn't fit in the little basket by the gate.  I shouldn't have worried, because not only did they not bother checking, but most people on the flight were bringing rolling suitcases large enough to smuggle a baby elephant.



This.  I have a confession.  I'm very Type A.  As in, I follow the rules.  And if I see other people NOT following the rules, I get really annoyed (not that I'll confront them, but I will vent to my Type A mother)  So the last flight I was on, the gate agent makes the announcement that since they are tight on space, they are asking people not to put their smaller bags in the overhead bins.  The three people in front of me put their purses/back packs in the overhead bin.  I put my suitcase on top of their purses 



> I think the flight to Maui was about 30 minutes from gate-to-gate, not including safety briefings that no one pays attention to anyway.



Delta has stopped giving you the safety briefing.  They literally tell you to read the card in the front pocket, and that's that.

Loved the update, and your aunt's house is absolutely gorgeous!!!!  I love the hibiscus.  It's just such a cheerful flower


----------



## Poolrat

Oh yes it never gets old.   What a beautiful view from your aunt's house.   

So glad that you got everyone up and to the airport with minimal trouble.  I have a feeling the bags with get more full as you go on.  

I bet it was nice just to relax and enjoy that view.


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Not to mention all of the Aulani pens, stationery, and any other items that weren't bolted down in the room.  Thank goodness for the airline rules allowing 1 personal item in addition to the carry-on bag.  Our personal items became Aulani gift bags.



I was SO proud of Jeff.  He grabbed the pens and stationery.   I didn't even think of it and he presented them to me at home.   Those bags though...wow, they are nice!  I think there is a $2 surcharge on each T just to cover the cost of the bags.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were flying Hawaiian Airlines to the island of Maui for the next leg of the trip.  I'd researched some of the smaller inter-island carriers, such as Island Air, Mokulele Airlines, and Go! Airlines but many of the consumer reviews said they could be somewhat unreliable and said it was worth the extra money to fly Hawaiian.  I found that booking early on Hawaiian meant getting some fairly competitive rates as well.  They don't follow the typical airline approach of making their best prices available just a couple of months ahead of the travel dates.  Instead, Hawaiian's best rates were available several months out, and they slowly raised their prices as they went along.



Interesting.  I have a feeling I will become much more educated on this in the not so distant future.  I had to book a work trip today. Should have booked yesterday.  Alaska, which I'd prefer for very selfish mileage stealing reasons jumped up in price big time.  Hawaiian...by far the best RT.  Which at 3 weeks out shocked me, we rarely fly it as it always seems to be more (though has great times and is often direct).  Not specific to Inter-Island but...

there used to be a lovely little one...Aloha Air...sad it's gone.

YAY for POG even if it is rushed.  I do miss the days of no security, bag check, just stroll up and hop to the next island.  Guess I'm lucky to have that memory at all.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The island of Maui is basically two mountains connected via a land bridge in between.  To the east is Haleakala, a dormant volcano with massive sideslopes rising out of the ocean, and then across the valley to the west is the creatively-named West Maui Mountain range.  It does have a Hawaiian name, but I forget what it is and probably can't spell it anyway.  According to our guidebook (were now using Maui Revealed), as the island ages it will eventually slide back into the sea, which means the valley will disappear underwater and the mountains will become two separate islands.  So you'd better get over there while you still can.
> 
> My aunt and cousin have homes in the same neighborhood in the town of Kula, which is on the western slope of Haleakala.  There's only one highway up the mountain and it takes about 15-20 minutes to drive to Kula, uphill all the way.  Given the protests from our Jeep engine, we weren't sure if it was going to give out.  But sure enough, it made the trip and we were soon piling into my aunts house.
> 
> Then we did something almost unheard-of on an Oblivious Family Vacation®:
> 
> We did absolutely nothing.
> 
> After all of the travel, late nights, and hectic running around on Oahu, we were feeling pretty tired.  So we decided to take a rest day.  We hung out at the house, talked with our relatives, and read books.  We had a week to explore Maui, so we could afford to have some downtime.  At this point, it was definitely needed.
> 
> I don't have a lot of pictures of us doing nothing, so I figured I'd show off our accommodations.  My aunt has spent a lot of time working on her garden on the slopes beneath her home, and the effort has paid off with a lot of exotic flowers.  I didn't write down their names, so I'll go with my best guess.  Maybe Julie will remember.
> 
> Here's the home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some of the specimens in the garden.  First up is the "spindly red-and-orange thing":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the "fuller red-and-orange thing":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Reddish-purple flower":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one item I remember about these plants was that my aunt was angry with my uncle for digging some up and throwing them away when she learned that they sold for $200 at the local garden shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my aunt's newest purchases were some hibiscus plants with flowers as big as...well, as big as my daughter's head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some kind of orchid?  I really should have written this stuff down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking down from the deck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, here's the view from my aunt's deck.  You can see the West Maui Mountains with the island of Lanai in the background.  And no, this did not get old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was the evening's late sun.  Unfortunately, we never got a great sunset from here because the mountains were always covered with clouds in the evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a nice family dinner that evening and would wake up refreshed and ready to start exploring.
> 
> *Coming Up Next:* We're on Maui.  In June.  Wearing sweatshirts.



Wow.  Wow and WOW!  I've never been to that part of Maui, how stunning!  Love the view, the house, the gardens...wow!  You had been non stop, I am proud of you for resting.  Muy importante.

Yeah...mountain = cold.  Question is...did you actually pack sweatshirts?  Very good planning!


----------



## franandaj

What an awesome second stop!  It looks like your aunt's house was a wonderful place to stay and you were there for a whole week?  Wow!  I know when I go to my mom's house, it's kind of like not having to worry about anything except she likes me to help cook which is not a burden because I love to cook and have some definite opinions on cooking, but it is so nice not to have to worry about day to day stuff like taking care of animals, and just sort of hang out.  

I can't wait to hear how awesome this works out for you and your family!


----------



## chattadisser

This  is bar far one of the more entertaining TR's. It's also become my primer for planning a Hawaiian trip. When you were planning did you use any particular websites or books for your research? 

Oooo POG juice on a flight! You Aunt has done a wonderful job in her garden, the flowers are gorgeous. 

Christine


----------



## jmwest

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Friday, June 21
> 
> And this was the evening's late sun.  Unfortunately, we never got a great sunset from here because the mountains were always covered with clouds in the evening:



Heaven on earth! One of these days I'm going back. DW and I daydream about being on Maui quite often.


----------



## shan23877

Wow! What an incredibly beautiful home your aunt has! I think I could live with that.

I got a chuckle imagining the flight attendants moving like sped up film to hit all the major points during a 30 minute flight.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

ahh maui, i heard you met some interesting folks there.



looking forward to this island adventure


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

All that airport hassle for a 30 minute flight.    But well worth it judging by the photos of your destination!

Your aunt's home is GORGEOUS!  I can tell she worked quite a bit on her garden and it is stunning!  I can imagine the day your uncle dug up those plants... 

Hurrah for a relaxing day with family.  That is a great component to any vacation.

I have only been to Hawaii once... a very long time ago when I was 16.  I don't remember if we were uninformed or whether I was too cool for school but I do remember freezing my patootie off in the mountains!

Looking forward to more. And I have downloaded the podcast to keep me company on my errands today!


----------



## marvali

Good to see you ended the Aulani part of your trip with a bang, or maybe splash with the water fun, and then hit the ground...............slowly and dragging your feet moving on to the next part of your Hawaiian adventure!!! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The moment we'd dreaded was upon us--time to pack up and leave Aulani behind.  I knew it would go by quickly, but man, that was fast.  Our flight was leaving at roughly 10:00 a.m. so we had to be up fairly early to deal with traffic, return the rental car, get strip-searched at the X-ray line, etc.


 .......and escape the dreaded Express Lane to H...................


onolulu airport??? 

Too funny about the Shuttle Bus Driver dropping the Cowboys fans off at the wrong terminal. 

Never had any problems when I flew Hawaiian Air. Great that you got to pre-weigh your bags and have the chance to repack them! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> As we headed to the baggage claim, we spotted a couple of familiar faces: my aunt and cousin had made the trip to greet us at the airport, leis in hand.  It was great to see them, and we were touched that they had made the effort to come see us rather than waiting for us to arrive at the house.  They're usually the ones traveling east to see the rest of the family, so I think they were happy to have some visitors making the trip to see them this time around.  Hopefully we didn't wear out our welcome.


 All things considered, I'm guessing they weren't as happy to see the Oblivious family as much as you guys were to endure the suffering of visiting them in such a remote location............. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Then we did something almost unheard-of on an Oblivious Family Vacation®:
> 
> We did absolutely nothing.


 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looking down from the deck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, here's the view from my aunt's deck.  You can see the West Maui Mountains with the island of Lanai in the background.  And no, this did not get old.


 Yes, with that view, I'm betting that week couldn't end fast enough for you...........


----------



## glennbo123

Wow, your aunt has a beautiful place in Maui.  How nice to have relatives there!


----------



## KatMark

Mark, I think yours is one of the last two TR's that I had to get caught up on after my 16 days away and a week home trying to catch up. I obviously cannot comment on everything. Well, I could, but it would take me a full day and I'm sure you'd get tired of my yakking by then.

1) I love the "vomiting frog"

2) Great pictures of the Temple

3) Good for Sarah finding her turtle in the wild

4) As you know, I'm not a fan of Dole Whips, but you all look so happy having them for lunch

5) Thank you for NOT disappointing me and being sure that your three wonderful children got a photo with Stitch

6) Love the drop off at the wrong terminal of the Dallas Cowboys fan

7) Your Aunt's home is beautiful, and her flowers are stunning


Your pictures are spectacular and you so have me wanting to go to Aulani. 

Now you are in Maui which we did visit 30 years ago on our honeymoon and I'm looking forward to reading all about it.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> This.  I have a confession.  I'm very Type A.  As in, I follow the rules.  And if I see other people NOT following the rules, I get really annoyed (not that I'll confront them, but I will vent to my Type A mother)  So the last flight I was on, the gate agent makes the announcement that since they are tight on space, they are asking people not to put their smaller bags in the overhead bins.  The three people in front of me put their purses/back packs in the overhead bin.  I put my suitcase on top of their purses





I'm not what you'd call a Type A person, but I am generally a rule-follower.  And I get annoyed when I follow the rules and see others with a casual disregard for them.  Plus I stress out when I know I'm, uh, _stretching_ the rules.  I really should learn not to worry when it comes to my carry-on.



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Delta has stopped giving you the safety briefing.  They literally tell you to read the card in the front pocket, and that's that.



It's almost better that way.  If they wanted to be totally honest, they could probably cut it short by saying, "Look, if we go down, we're falling from 35,000 feet, so that little dinky oxygen mask probably isn't going to help a whole lot."



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Loved the update, and your aunt's house is absolutely gorgeous!!!!  I love the hibiscus.  It's just such a cheerful flower



I agree!  Much cheerier than the Venus Fly Trap.



Poolrat said:


> Oh yes it never gets old.   What a beautiful view from your aunt's house.



Methinks they new what they were doing when they bought that place.   



Poolrat said:


> So glad that you got everyone up and to the airport with minimal trouble.  I have a feeling the bags with get more full as you go on.



I'm going to have to issue a spoiler alert on your comments.



Poolrat said:


> I bet it was nice just to relax and enjoy that view.



We needed that rest.  Constant movement wears you down, especially with a time change.


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> The moment we'd dreaded was upon us--time to pack up and leave Aulani behind.  I knew it would go by quickly, but man, that was fast.  Our flight was leaving at roughly 10:00 a.m. so we had to be up fairly early to deal with traffic, return the rental car, get strip-searched at the X-ray line, etc.


Makes that kayak from one island to the next look a little better all the time. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Not to mention all of the Aulani pens, stationery, and any other items that weren't bolted down in the room.  Thank goodness for the airline rules allowing 1 personal item in addition to the carry-on bag.  Our personal items became Aulani gift bags.


So does this mean no souvenirs were allowed from any of the other stops on the trip? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I hope we get to see this place again someday.


Well, you'll have to.  I don't quite think the 4th kid gets a pin for this Hawaii visit. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So, he said, he dropped them off at the wrong terminal.


Yep, definitely a Philadelphia fan. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Would you like to: A) check your bag as-is or B) quickly re-pack your bags and weigh again?


Really?  Is this a trick question? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They're usually the ones traveling east to see the rest of the family, so I think they were happy to have some visitors making the trip to see them this time around.  Hopefully we didn't wear out our welcome.


Really?? I'd think the ones in Maui would be the branch of the family tree that everyone would most want to visit.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> There's only one highway up the mountain and it takes about 15-20 minutes to drive to Kula, uphill all the way.  Given the protests from our Jeep engine, we weren't sure if it was going to give out.


Aren't Jeeps supposed to be made for rugged terrain???  And yours barely wants to climb a hill on a highway.  Nice!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We had a week to explore Maui, so we could afford to have some downtime.  At this point, it was definitely needed.


After that whirlwind of activity at Aulani, I can definitely see the need for some downtime.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> My aunt has spent a lot of time working on her garden on the slopes beneath her home, and the effort has paid off with a lot of exotic flowers.  I didn't write down their names, so I'll go with my best guess.  Maybe Julie will remember.


My best guess would be about as good as yours.  Either way, the gardens look incredible.  Your aunt has done an excellent job!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> I was SO proud of Jeff.  He grabbed the pens and stationery.   I didn't even think of it and he presented them to me at home.   Those bags though...wow, they are nice!  I think there is a $2 surcharge on each T just to cover the cost of the bags.



Nice work Jeff! 

I believe you on the surcharge.  My wife didn't want to throw any of the bags out.



eandesmom said:


> Interesting.  I have a feeling I will become much more educated on this in the not so distant future.  I had to book a work trip today. Should have booked yesterday.  Alaska, which I'd prefer for very selfish mileage stealing reasons jumped up in price big time.  Hawaiian...by far the best RT.  Which at 3 weeks out shocked me, we rarely fly it as it always seems to be more (though has great times and is often direct).  Not specific to Inter-Island but...
> 
> there used to be a lovely little one...Aloha Air...sad it's gone.



It seems like just when you figure out the game, the airlines change it on you.  Sometimes you just have to get lucky.  As far as inter-island flights, I have heard of people doing the very small carriers and having no problems whatsoever.



eandesmom said:


> YAY for POG even if it is rushed.  I do miss the days of no security, bag check, just stroll up and hop to the next island.  Guess I'm lucky to have that memory at all.



Yeah, that's probably a thing of the past.  Then again, the little guys fly out of the commuter terminal, and I don't know if security is different there or not.



eandesmom said:


> Wow.  Wow and WOW!  I've never been to that part of Maui, how stunning!  Love the view, the house, the gardens...wow!  You had been non stop, I am proud of you for resting.  Muy importante.



Why, thank you!  I think we would have been in danger of burning out if we hadn't rested that day.  Good thing we had plenty of time to do so.



eandesmom said:


> Yeah...mountain = cold.  Question is...did you actually pack sweatshirts?  Very good planning!



 That's not to say we always made the best use of them...



franandaj said:


> What an awesome second stop!  It looks like your aunt's house was a wonderful place to stay and you were there for a whole week?  Wow!  I know when I go to my mom's house, it's kind of like not having to worry about anything except she likes me to help cook which is not a burden because I love to cook and have some definite opinions on cooking, but it is so nice not to have to worry about day to day stuff like taking care of animals, and just sort of hang out.
> 
> I can't wait to hear how awesome this works out for you and your family!



My aunt insisted on getting food and making meals for us, no matter how much we protested.  She's a great host.  We made dinner for her one night just to force her to relax and let us thank her for letting us stay.  It was a huge blessing to be able to stay there and not have to pay for a hotel!



chattadisser said:


> This  is bar far one of the more entertaining TR's. It's also become my primer for planning a Hawaiian trip. When you were planning did you use any particular websites or books for your research?



Thanks!  I try and include as many links as I can to the sites I used so they're all in one place in case anyone is curious.  I mentioned the guidebooks before, but here's the website again:

Hawaii Revealed

I got the books in paperback from Amazon so I could take them with me and use the maps inside.



chattadisser said:


> Oooo POG juice on a flight! You Aunt has done a wonderful job in her garden, the flowers are gorgeous.



She'll be happy to hear that!



jmwest said:


> Heaven on earth! One of these days I'm going back. DW and I daydream about being on Maui quite often.



It really is a beautiful island. Lots of diverse things to see.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

shan23877 said:


> Wow! What an incredibly beautiful home your aunt has! I think I could live with that.



Somehow they manage to make do.



shan23877 said:


> I got a chuckle imagining the flight attendants moving like sped up film to hit all the major points during a 30 minute flight.



 It is pretty funny to watch.  They must be exhausted by the end of the day.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> ahh maui, i heard you met some interesting folks there.



Could be...you never know who you might run into.



2xcited2sleep said:


> All that airport hassle for a 30 minute flight.    But well worth it judging by the photos of your destination!



Yeah, we got well-versed in airport security on this trip.  It definitely was a hassle.  I guess the upside is that by the end, I was really efficient at knowing where to pack things in my carry-on (and what to take out of my pockets and put in the bag) in order to make things as efficient as possible.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Your aunt's home is GORGEOUS!  I can tell she worked quite a bit on her garden and it is stunning!  I can imagine the day your uncle dug up those plants...



All that hard work paid off, that's for sure!  She was telling us that she read gardening is one of the activities that best holds off the effects of old age, because it engages all 5 senses.  The others?  Cooking and travel.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Hurrah for a relaxing day with family.  That is a great component to any vacation.



Sometimes we forget to build in relaxation time because we're so anxious not to waste any time!



2xcited2sleep said:


> I have only been to Hawaii once... a very long time ago when I was 16.  I don't remember if we were uninformed or whether I was too cool for school but I do remember freezing my patootie off in the mountains!



That's one of those lessons you only need to learn once, right?



2xcited2sleep said:


> Looking forward to more. And I have downloaded the podcast to keep me company on my errands today!



Uh oh...and she hasn't returned since.  The podcast must have driven you off for good!



marvali said:


> Good to see you ended the Aulani part of your trip with a bang, or maybe splash with the water fun, and then hit the ground...............slowly and dragging your feet moving on to the next part of your Hawaiian adventure!!!
> 
> .......and escape the dreaded Express Lane to H...................



 And you think we're done with the driving adventures... 



marvali said:


> Too funny about the Shuttle Bus Driver dropping the Cowboys fans off at the wrong terminal.



That cracked us up.



marvali said:


> Never had any problems when I flew Hawaiian Air. Great that you got to pre-weigh your bags and have the chance to repack them!



We were extremely vigilant regarding the airline fees.  Those will drive you nuts!



marvali said:


> All things considered, I'm guessing they weren't as happy to see the Oblivious family as much as you guys were to endure the suffering of visiting them in such a remote location.............



We'll have to see if we ever get welcomed back!



marvali said:


> Yes, with that view, I'm betting that week couldn't end fast enough for you...........



Brutal, huh?  The things we do for our family.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> Wow, your aunt has a beautiful place in Maui.  How nice to have relatives there!



It sure was!



KatMark said:


> Mark, I think yours is one of the last two TR's that I had to get caught up on after my 16 days away and a week home trying to catch up. I obviously cannot comment on everything. Well, I could, but it would take me a full day and I'm sure you'd get tired of my yakking by then.



No, please, yak away.  I mean, in the "talking" sense, and not in the "throwing up" sense.



KatMark said:


> 1) I love the "vomiting frog"
> 
> 2) Great pictures of the Temple
> 
> 3) Good for Sarah finding her turtle in the wild
> 
> 4) As you know, I'm not a fan of Dole Whips, but you all look so happy having them for lunch
> 
> 5) Thank you for NOT disappointing me and being sure that your three wonderful children got a photo with Stitch



I can't let you down, now can I?



KatMark said:


> 6) Love the drop off at the wrong terminal of the Dallas Cowboys fan



Couldn't happen to better people, could it?



KatMark said:


> 7) Your Aunt's home is beautiful, and her flowers are stunning



Thanks!  I'll pass the word on.



KatMark said:


> Your pictures are spectacular and you so have me wanting to go to Aulani.



I hope you get there someday!



KatMark said:


> Now you are in Maui which we did visit 30 years ago on our honeymoon and I'm looking forward to reading all about it.



I bet we saw a couple parts of Maui you didn't get to see...


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Makes that kayak from one island to the next look a little better all the time.



Yeah, and these kids need to start pulling their weight around here.



afwdwfan said:


> So does this mean no souvenirs were allowed from any of the other stops on the trip?



Well...I mean, you can't travel all the way to Hawaii without getting at least one obnoxious Hawaiian shirt, right? 



afwdwfan said:


> Well, you'll have to.  I don't quite think the 4th kid gets a pin for this Hawaii visit.



If that's the ruling, then we'll have to go back.  The other kids wanted to make the argument that baby saw Hawaii through Mommy's belly button.



afwdwfan said:


> Yep, definitely a Philadelphia fan.



Oh, come on.  Admit it, that story is pretty funny.



afwdwfan said:


> Really?  Is this a trick question?



Yeah, like I'm gonna willingly fork over an extra $50.



afwdwfan said:


> Really?? I'd think the ones in Maui would be the branch of the family tree that everyone would most want to visit.



If only for that whole "expense" thing.



afwdwfan said:


> Aren't Jeeps supposed to be made for rugged terrain???  And yours barely wants to climb a hill on a highway.  Nice!



Yeah, not impressed with the Jeep Compass.  But at the risk of spoiling myself, we didn't run into major problems with it.  And we drove it _hard._



afwdwfan said:


> After that whirlwind of activity at Aulani, I can definitely see the need for some downtime.



You knew sooner or later that trip west was going to catch up with us.  So I guess Aulani adrenaline lasts approximately 3 days.



afwdwfan said:


> My best guess would be about as good as yours.  Either way, the gardens look incredible.  Your aunt has done an excellent job!



I was just trying to make sure I didn't accidentally kill anything while I was there.


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm not what you'd call a Type A person, but I am generally a rule-follower.  And I get annoyed when I follow the rules and see others with a casual disregard for them.  Plus I stress out when I know I'm, uh, _stretching_ the rules.  I really should learn not to worry when it comes to my carry-on.



I'm like that too.  My boyfriend convinced me to walk-through a house that was under construction once because the door was unlocked, and I was hyperventilating the entire time thinking we were gonna be arrested and banned forever from the subdivision (though, it was totally worth it, because this house was AMAZING.  There were TWO walk-in closets in the bathroom).  Course, it was only on the way out he spotted the "trespassers will be prosecuted to the full extent of the law sign."  




> It's almost better that way.  If they wanted to be totally honest, they could probably cut it short by saying, "Look, if we go down, we're falling from 35,000 feet, so that little dinky oxygen mask probably isn't going to help a whole lot."



Valid point.  Plus, if you've flown anywhere ever, you know the spiel.  Your seat can float, put your mask on before anyone else, and lights will illuminate to point you to the exits that are probably part of the fiery carnage behind you.




> I agree!  Much cheerier than the Venus Fly Trap.



Now, see, I have a special place in my heart for the Venus Fly Trap.  I live in NC, so it's like, one of two places on earth that the fly trap actually grows.  Lots of time at parks at the beaches they have spots roped off where they are.


----------



## podsnel

I am doing my best to catch up! Just had to stop to say, I LOVE this-

We just sat back in the cool trade winds and watched the sky.  *Its a large canvas, and no one has yet surpassed this particular artists handiwork.*






Also loved the Gecko joke. For completely other reasons.


----------



## podsnel

You are making me want to go back to Aulani soooo much! I wanted to go to that Temple very badly, but the day we would have gone we were just fried- so had a resort day instead.  It really WAS that beautiful, huh? OK- on my Must-Do list for next time. That AND hiking Diamond Head.  

I will remember to tell my hubby not to wear a Giants shirt the next time we're on the car shuttle, too.   Soooo funny!

I'm going to throw out some guesses on your Aunt's plants at her gorgeous home...



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Friday, June 21
> 
> And some of the specimens in the garden.  First up is the "spindly red-and-orange thing":
> 
> This is a pincushion protea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the "fuller red-and-orange thing":
> 
> I think this one is a Canna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Reddish-purple flower":
> 
> Otherwise known as a rose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one item I remember about these plants was that my aunt was angry with my uncle for digging some up and throwing them away when she learned that they sold for $200 at the local garden shop.
> 
> Some kind of stonecrop maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my aunt's newest purchases were some hibiscus plants with flowers as big as...well, as big as my daughter's head:
> 
> Gorgeous!! The flowers too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some kind of orchid?  I really should have written this stuff down.
> 
> Dingdingding!!! You are a winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coming Up Next:* We're on Maui.  In June.  Wearing sweatshirts.



We went to Maui on our honeymoon 1000 years ago. And the day you arrived, June 21st?  That was our 27th anniversary. Thanks for celebrating for us! Lovely place, though, can't wait to see what you guys find to do there-

And so glad the kids were happy about their new little one. But of course they were!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I'm like that too.  My boyfriend convinced me to walk-through a house that was under construction once because the door was unlocked, and I was hyperventilating the entire time thinking we were gonna be arrested and banned forever from the subdivision (though, it was totally worth it, because this house was AMAZING.  There were TWO walk-in closets in the bathroom).  Course, it was only on the way out he spotted the "trespassers will be prosecuted to the full extent of the law sign."



Oh, signs like that don't mean anything, just like the ones that read DANGER -- HIGH VOLTAGE.  



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Valid point.  Plus, if you've flown anywhere ever, you know the spiel.  Your seat can float, put your mask on before anyone else, and lights will illuminate to point you to the exits that are probably part of the fiery carnage behind you.



Wouldn't you love to hear them say that?  Just once?

I like to make eye contract with the flight attendants while they do the spiel just because I feel bad for them when nobody pays attention.  But to be honest, I don't even think the flight attendants are paying attention at that point.



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Now, see, I have a special place in my heart for the Venus Fly Trap.  I live in NC, so it's like, one of two places on earth that the fly trap actually grows.  Lots of time at parks at the beaches they have spots roped off where they are.



They are pretty fascinating.  I mean, hey--it's a carnivorous plant!



podsnel said:


> I am doing my best to catch up! Just had to stop to say, I LOVE this-
> 
> Also loved the Gecko joke. For completely other reasons.



Welcome back Ellen!  And thanks!  Although to be honest, I don't remember the gecko joke.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> You are making me want to go back to Aulani soooo much! I wanted to go to that Temple very badly, but the day we would have gone we were just fried- so had a resort day instead.  It really WAS that beautiful, huh? OK- on my Must-Do list for next time. That AND hiking Diamond Head.



I want to go back too!  Such an amazing place.  And yes, I'd recommend getting out and seeing the island as much as you can. 



podsnel said:


> I will remember to tell my hubby not to wear a Giants shirt the next time we're on the car shuttle, too.   Soooo funny!



I imagine a Giants fan would be treated...yep, just about as well as a Cowboys fan. 



podsnel said:


> I'm going to throw out some guesses on your Aunt's plants at her gorgeous home...



Thanks for the help!  Those names do sound familiar, actually.  Although I'm not convinced the one is a rose.  It looks like it has a really long stem in the middle of the bloom that doesn't look like any rose I've seen before.  

You really thought I was that helpless, that I wouldn't identify a rose?   C'mon, every guy has to be able to identify a rose.  That way we know which flowers to get from the fridge in the grocery store on the way home when we know we're in the doghouse over something or other. 




podsnel said:


> We went to Maui on our honeymoon 1000 years ago. And the day you arrived, June 21st?  That was our 27th anniversary. Thanks for celebrating for us! Lovely place, though, can't wait to see what you guys find to do there-



It's a shorter list if we state what we didn't find to do there.



podsnel said:


> And so glad the kids were happy about their new little one. But of course they were!



Of course!  They don't have to worry about paying 4 college tuition bills!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Please disperse.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

These aren't the droids you're looking for.  You can go about your business.  Move along.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Some days you wake up and think, Lets go climb a mountain.

Ok, most people dont ever think like that upon waking up.  Including me.  Most days when I wake up, Im thinking, Work sucks.  Or, Man, I need coffee.  Or, Dont the kids realize its a weekend?  Or, Why does my back hurt?  And why does it hurt there?  I didnt even know I had a muscle there.  Then I roll over and figure out its because Julies knee was there all night.  And she stole the covers again.

What was I talking about?  Oh, right.  Mountains.

We woke up on the side of a mountain, so it didnt seem that much of a stretch in this case.  In spite of my hyper-planner origins, I hadnt specifically planned out each day on Maui.  We knew what we wanted to do over the course of the week and figured we had plenty of time to fit it all in.  We also knew that some activities were weather-dependent.  One of those particular activities was driving to the top of Haleakala.  Not much use in doing that if its totally socked in by clouds.  On this particular morning, I looked out the window and saw a clear summit.  So it was as good a time as any to head on up.

So we piled into the Jeep and set out to conquer Haleakala Mountain.

Theres only one road up the mountain.  Heres the sign at the turn where they basically say, Hope you already filled the tank, chump.






The road up to the summit is approximately 22 miles long and takes the better part of an hour to climb.  Its one lane in each direction with many, many switchbacks climbing the slope.  Every once in a while there will be a pull-out so slow vehicles can let the more adventurous drivers pass.

The drive up is a pretty interesting experience.  At a certain point, you climb so high that you begin driving through clouds.






Or you might have to drive through cows.  Actually, that could be messy.  Better to drive around them.






Eventually you drive across the park boundary and officially enter Haleakala National Park.  This mountain became part of the National Park system in 1916 along with the volcanoes on the big island.  In 1961, they were split into separate parks.  Haleakala National Park includes the summit and crater area as well as the Kipahulu area along the eastern slopes of the mountain (which well explore later).  You can buy a "Hawaii Tri-Park Annual Pass" that gets you into here and some of the parks on the Big Island.  It's the same price as paying separately but admission is good for the whole year.  Just for convenience, we got the pass.






Haleakala is a dormant volcano, meaning its still active but sleeping.  As plate tectonics shift it further away from the active hot spot under the Pacific Ocean it will eventually die, but geologists seem to think it has one eruption left in her if it follows the normal life-cycle of a volcano.  The last eruption was believed to have been in 1790 although recent tests suggest it may have been in the 1600s instead.  Haleakala means House Of The Sun in Hawaiian.  Legend says the demigod Maui captured the sun and forced it to slow down in order to lengthen the daylight hours on the island.  Sunrises and sunsets from the summit are supposed to be spectacular.  The summit is also home to the Haleakala Observatory.  The clear night air makes for ideal viewing conditions for the night sky.

The road continued up the mountain and got hairier and hairier as we ascended.  In several places it felt like we could conceivably drive off the edge of the world.  Guardrails are for sissies anyway.






We stopped at the first visitor center for a potty break and a chance to rest my fingers from white-knuckling the steering wheel.  Julie seemed glad to let me drive the whole way.  We also got our coveted National Park passport stamp here.  Just outside, they had a small garden showing off the silversword plant.  This particular species grows on the slopes of Haleakalaand nowhere else in the world.  It generally grows for 50 years before sprouting a huge bloom and then dying as it spreads its seed.  The Hawaiians call it ahinahina which translates to the clever, creative name of gray-gray.






Onwards and upwards we went, and eventually we reached the summit at 10,023 feet.  Thats almost 2 miles high, which meansit can get cold up there, especially if theres no sunlight.  Fortunately, we did have the sun, but wed packed sweatshirts just in case and were glad we had them since there was a constant strong breeze.  If you do try to see the sunset up there someday, make sure you dress warmly.

The view from the summit is pretty amazing.  After that long climb, youre rewarded with a peek inside the crater itself.






Heres a PSA for family pictures.  If a family ever asks you to take their picture in front of a famous landmark, theres no rule that says the family MUST be posed directly in the center of the picture.  In fact, the photo is usually better if theyre not directly in the center, because they might be blocking the view of whatever it is theyre posing in front of.  

And heres an even more basic tip: if youre posing in front of a famous landmark, you might actually want to include that landmark in the photo itself.  Instead of, say, leaving it cut off just outside the picture frame.





This is a view looking down from the summit at the House Of The Sun visitor center.






Heres the crater.  It was cool watching the clouds pour over the edge of it in the wind.






Conquered the mountain!











Silversword in bloom:













We drove the short distance down to the visitor center and checked out the view from there.  The colors in the rocks and soils were more vivid from this location.






Remember how I said the family doesnt need to be in the center of the picture?  Sigh.  Anyway, it was a little warmer so we could model our brand-spanking-new Aulani souvenirs.






The crater features all sorts of these little cones.  Rather than being formed by mini-eruptions, theyve simply formed this way through erosion.   You can see the peaks of Mauna Kea and Mauna Loa on the big island, looming above the clouds in the background.











Those little light-brown tracks in the crater are hiking trails.  You can spend the entire day hiking in the park or even rent a cabin and spend the night down there.











All in all, we spent about half a day exploring the park.  The view from the summit was spectacularthe only negative was that the rest of Maui was under cloud cover beneath us, so we couldnt see the island itself.  Nevertheless, we enjoyed the colors and geology of the crater itself.  

We stopped at a place called Hosmer Grove on the way down and took a short trail through a wooded area that led to an overlook where you could potentially see some native Hawaiian exotic bird species.  And see them we didonly they flew by so fast and were so far away we couldnt really identify them or get any decent pictures.  So far all you know, we shot this in our back yard:






Anyway, it was a pleasant walk.  You might be shocked to learn we had PB&J for lunch.
















It was a Saturday morning with a harrowing drive, a climb up to the top of a volcano, spectacular scenery and views, a National Park passport, and exotic creatures.  Just another day in Maui.






*Coming Up Next:* 5 days in Hawaii and we havent been to the beach yet?  We need to fix this.


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

So, things I learned today:
1. Don't read a trip report by Captain Oblivious at work, because you will end up literally snorting in laughter.
2. If you do end up snorting, you can always start coughing and hold up your ice water with the false explanation of "I choked on an ice cube." 


I just have to ask....WHAT is this guy doing?????


Captain_Oblivious said:


>



Because seriously, to me it looks like he's hanging from the ropes and about to launch into some sort of aerial routine a la Cirque du Soleil.  The more I look at it, the funnier it gets to me.  And I'm out of ice water


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Wow!  Driving through clouds must be a weird feeling.  Very happy you didn't have to drive through any cows.  

The lesson I am getting is that driving on the islands is not meant for the directionally challenged or timid driver.    So glad you braved it because the views are spectacular.  And I think your family pictures are great.  Love the Aulani gear!


----------



## MEK

I got a headache from altitude sickness just from seeing your pictures.  You see - I do not ascend well and once I get to 10,000 feet - headache.  It's such a bummer.  I could never do that drive so kudos to you for being the chauffeur.  Wonderful pictures of the crater.  Very cool.

Another perfect morning in paradise!


----------



## KatMark

Beautiful, simply beautiful...the scenery, that is. Okay, the family is beautiful too. 

Seriously, what a great update. And you are right...we never did that in Maui. 

You had PBJ's for lunch? I never would have thought of that as your lunch of choice.


----------



## chattadisser

Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:* 5 days in Hawaii and we havent been to the beach yet?  We need to fix this.



Are you sure this isn't BigFoot?  Beautiful pictures all around!


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> We knew what we wanted to do over the course of the week and figured we had plenty of time to fit it all in.


It is nice when you actually have enough time somewhere to kind of leave it open ended like that.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> There’s only one road up the mountain.  Here’s the sign at the turn where they basically say, “Hope you already filled the tank, chump.”


Hope you brought snacks too... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The road up to the summit is approximately 22 miles long and takes the better part of an hour to climb.


That's like... 22 mph.  Where did you learn to drive, Grandpa? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Or you might have to drive through cows.  Actually, that could be messy.  Better to drive around them.


If you think a 200 lb deer can damage a car...  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Conquered the mountain!


Well... your Jeep conquered the mountain. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sigh.  Anyway, it was a little warmer so we could model our brand-spanking-new Aulani souvenirs.


Nice souvenirs.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So far all you know, we shot this in our back yard


I want to comment on this, but I'm still trying to figure out where this one falls on the "pics or it didn't happen" scale. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anyway, it was a pleasant walk.  You might be shocked to learn we had PB&J for lunch.


I'm just glad that this tried and true Oblivious family meal finally made an appearance in this TR.  I was starting to worry.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was a Saturday morning with a harrowing drive, a climb up to the top of a volcano, spectacular scenery and views, a National Park passport, and exotic creatures.  Just another day in Maui.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> So, things I learned today:
> 1. Don't read a trip report by Captain Oblivious at work, because you will end up literally snorting in laughter.



I think you should read it at work, because it beats actually doing work.  I think. 



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> 2. If you do end up snorting, you can always start coughing and hold up your ice water with the false explanation of "I choked on an ice cube."



There you go.  You've got it all down to a system already.



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I just have to ask....WHAT is this guy doing?????
> 
> Because seriously, to me it looks like he's hanging from the ropes and about to launch into some sort of aerial routine a la Cirque du Soleil.  The more I look at it, the funnier it gets to me.  And I'm out of ice water





I honestly never even thought about it.  I think this is depicting Maui capturing the sun as told in the legend.  But it's more fun to call it Cirque du Soleil.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Wow!  Driving through clouds must be a weird feeling.  Very happy you didn't have to drive through any cows.



Mmmmm...steak...








2xcited2sleep said:


> The lesson I am getting is that driving on the islands is not meant for the directionally challenged or timid driver.    So glad you braved it because the views are spectacular.  And I think your family pictures are great.  Love the Aulani gear!



It sure is a unique experience.  A lot of the roads were just built over paths, I'm sure.  Stay tuned, because we have an even more harrowing drive coming up!

I agree, though--it's totally worth the effort to see these things, whether it involves a hike or a tough drive.  We would have regretted missing out on them.



MEK said:


> I got a headache from altitude sickness just from seeing your pictures.  You see - I do not ascend well and once I get to 10,000 feet - headache.  It's such a bummer.  I could never do that drive so kudos to you for being the chauffeur.  Wonderful pictures of the crater.  Very cool.
> 
> Another perfect morning in paradise!



Oh, that stinks.  I didn't really notice a difference in the air, but I know it definitely affects some people.  Maybe with fewer brain cells I need less oxygen.



KatMark said:


> Beautiful, simply beautiful...the scenery, that is. Okay, the family is beautiful too.



I know, I know...we need to cover up Dad's ugly mug first.



KatMark said:


> Seriously, what a great update. And you are right...we never did that in Maui



Another reason to go back!  Did I mention some people actually bike down the mountain?



KatMark said:


> You had PBJ's for lunch? I never would have thought of that as your lunch of choice.



Continuing our ongoing tradition of eating PB&J in the most beautiful places on earth.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

chattadisser said:


> Are you sure this isn't BigFoot?  Beautiful pictures all around!



 Now why didn't I think of that?!  I could have made millions!



afwdwfan said:


> It is nice when you actually have enough time somewhere to kind of leave it open ended like that.



Goes against my nature, though.  It bothers me when I don't have a plan for the day.



afwdwfan said:


> Hope you brought snacks too...



Does PB&J count?



afwdwfan said:


> That's like... 22 mph.  Where did you learn to drive, Grandpa?



Are you suffering from short-term memory loss?  Let me post a reminder of what we were dealing with:








afwdwfan said:


> If you think a 200 lb deer can damage a car...



Ever see the Mythbusters where they were simulating a car hitting a moose?



afwdwfan said:


> Well... your Jeep conquered the mountain.



The vehicle is just an extension of the driver.



afwdwfan said:


> Nice souvenirs.



Thanks!  They'd better be, considering the 2nd mortgage we took out.



afwdwfan said:


> I want to comment on this, but I'm still trying to figure out where this one falls on the "pics or it didn't happen" scale.



Sad when you can't even trust pictures these days.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm just glad that this tried and true Oblivious family meal finally made an appearance in this TR.  I was starting to worry.



We couldn't keep eating out forever, and somehow have enough cash to make it to the end of this trip.


----------



## glennbo123

Wow, just another day in Maui seems pretty okay to me!  Great tour up the mountain Captain...thanks for taking us along (retrospectively).



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just outside, they had a small garden showing off the silversword plant.  This particular species grows on the slopes of Haleakalaand nowhere else in the world.



Oh yeah, we've got one of those in our backyard.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Chapter 11: Bankruptcy. *



Certainly better for you than the Chapter-7 verity. 
Oh wait  you were talking about driving into a volcano, werent you?
Carry on.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Some days you wake up and think, Lets go climb a mountain.



No some days I wake up and say lets go to Disney!
Most days actually.
Yah and most of those same days, that dont happen either.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, most people dont ever think like that upon waking up. Including me. Most days when I wake up, Im thinking, Work sucks. Or, Man, I need coffee. Or, Dont the kids realize its a weekend? Or, Why does my back hurt? And why does it hurt there? I didnt even know I had a muscle there. Then I roll over and figure out its because Julies knee was there all night. And she stole the covers again.



Yah thats a lot more like it.


Except for the Julie part of it
That would be a might awkward.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We woke up on the side of a mountain



Nice prank. 






Was it the kids or the relatives that pulled that one off?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> In spite of my hyper-planner origins, I hadnt specifically planned out each day on Maui.



The difference between touring and traveling.
(and wonderful if you have enough time to partake of that difference)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Theres only one road up the mountain. Heres the sign at the turn where they basically say, Hope you already filled the tank, chump.



Its not just a National Park
Its also a dare.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The road up to the summit is approximately 22 miles long and takes the better part of an hour to climb.



Is that the average, or just the best youre rent-a-jeep could do?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Its one lane in each direction with many, many switchbacks climbing the slope. Every once in a while there will be a pull-out so slow vehicles can let the more adventurous drivers pass.



A bit like the drive I take to visit my son at school.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The drive up is a pretty interesting experience. At a certain point, you climb so high that you begin driving through clouds.



OK Thats just ridiculously cool.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Or you might have to drive through cows. Actually, that could be messy. Better to drive around them.



Oh sure the cows youll go around, but these guys youll just drive right over










Captain_Oblivious said:


> Haleakala is a dormant volcano, meaning its still active but sleeping. As plate tectonics shift it further away from the active hot spot under the Pacific Ocean it will eventually die, but geologists seem to think it has one eruption left in her if it follows the normal life-cycle of a volcano. The last eruption was believed to have been in 1790 although recent tests suggest it may have been in the 1600s instead. Haleakala means House Of The Sun in Hawaiian. Legend says the demigod Maui captured the sun and forced it to slow down in order to lengthen the daylight hours on the island. Sunrises and sunsets from the summit are supposed to be spectacular. The summit is also home to the Haleakala Observatory. The clear night air makes for ideal viewing conditions for the night sky.



Whoa, thats like reading one of my TRs
Déjà_vu‎


_(nice summary by the way )_




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The road continued up the mountain and got hairier and hairier as we ascended. In several places it felt like we could conceivably drive off the edge of the world.



Its a strategy that paid off for Columbus.
Well.. sorta.  Really it paid privileged folks far more
And cost a whole lot of others everything

On second thought, best you stay on the road.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Guardrails are for sissies anyway.



So did you throw off the seat belts, and finish the rest of the drive with one arm out the window, two fingers on the wheel and a foot resting up on the dashboard?





Captain_Oblivious said:


> We stopped at the first visitor center for a potty break and a chance to rest my fingers from white-knuckling the steering wheel.



Ill take that as a no.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie seemed glad to let me drive the whole way.



No fool, she.
But weve established that many times over.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We also got our coveted National Park passport stamp here.



Excellent!
You need to post pictures of one of those passports some time.
Its a very cool idea. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The Hawaiians call it ahinahina which translates to the clever, creative name of gray-gray.



Yah, well Sahara Desert translates to Desert Desert
So I suspect its our pitiful linguistic skills that are at fault here.
Nuance doesnt translate very well




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Onwards and upwards we went, and eventually we reached the summit at 10,023 feet. Thats almost 2 miles high, which meansit can get cold up there, especially if theres no sunlight. Fortunately, we did have the sun, but wed packed sweatshirts just in case and were glad we had them since there was a constant strong breeze. If you do try to see the sunset up there someday, make sure you dress warmly.



Good planning and good advice.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Heres a PSA for family pictures. If a family ever asks you to take their picture in front of a famous landmark, theres no rule that says the family MUST be posed directly in the center of the picture.



Yep!  I argue these same points with folks fairly regular. 
See now if yall had taken me to Hawaii along with you, Id have known better and (in this instance at least) youd have had pictures with proper composition.

But, nooooooo... you couldnt be bothered to pick up the tab and bring along a random stranger  

I find that having more sense than money is mightily inconvenient.

and having none of either is even more frustrating (<== beat you to that one Andy)





Captain_Oblivious said:


> We stopped at a place called Hosmer Grove on the way down and took a short trail through a wooded area that led to an overlook where you could potentially see some native Hawaiian exotic bird species. And see them we didonly they flew by so fast and were so far away we couldnt really identify them or get any decent pictures. So far all you know, we shot this in our back yard:



Or out the window of a jeep as it was plummeting off the side of a volcano.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anyway, it was a pleasant walk. You might be shocked to learn we had PB&J for lunch.



Im shocked Shocked!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was a Saturday morning with a harrowing drive, a climb up to the top of a volcano, spectacular scenery and views, a National Park passport, and exotic creatures. Just another day in Maui.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> Wow, just another day in Maui seems pretty okay to me!  Great tour up the mountain Captain...thanks for taking us along (retrospectively).



Thanks for sticking with me!  I seem to have lost a few readers along the way.  Maybe it was the altitude sickness.



glennbo123 said:


> Oh yeah, we've got one of those in our backyard.



We've already got one!  Now go away, or I shall taunt you for a second time!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Certainly better for you than the Chapter-7 verity.
> Oh wait  you were talking about driving into a volcano, werent you?
> Carry on.



One way or another, you lose everything.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> No some days I wake up and say lets go to Disney!
> Most days actually.
> Yah and most of those same days, that dont happen either.



At least you're starting the day with a positive thought.  That beats mine.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yah thats a lot more like it.
> 
> 
> Except for the Julie part of it
> That would be a might awkward.





I can't even seem to bait her into a response anymore.  I must be losing my touch.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Nice prank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the kids or the relatives that pulled that one off?







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The difference between touring and traveling.
> (and wonderful if you have enough time to partake of that difference)



That's all it takes, really.  Pressure and time.  That, and a big @#$% poster.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Its not just a National Park
> Its also a dare.



It is hard for the Coca-Cola truck to make that delivery.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Is that the average, or just the best youre rent-a-jeep could do?



I'd say it took us probably around 45 minutes to drive up there.  Seems like we did the best we could.  We did pass a guy who wiped out his motorcycle on the way.  He seemed ok and was talking on his phone, but it was a warning shot.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> A bit like the drive I take to visit my son at school.



Hogwarts?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> OK Thats just ridiculously cool.



It was pretty neat, except for the parts where you couldn't see much ahead of you.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh sure the cows youll go around, but these guys youll just drive right over



Sadly, we didn't see any nene's on Maui, which surprised us a bit.  Scotty, however, fell in love with the idea of seeing one and insisted on buying a stuffed nene in the gift shop (complete with honking noise that sounded wonderful from the back seat).



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Whoa, thats like reading one of my TRs
> Déjà_vu‎
> 
> 
> _(nice summary by the way )_



Just trying to fill in the pertinent background information.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Its a strategy that paid off for Columbus.
> Well.. sorta.  Really it paid privileged folks far more
> And cost a whole lot of others everything
> 
> On second thought, best you stay on the road.



I didn't trust that Jeep to do a whole lot of off-roading.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So did you throw off the seat belts, and finish the rest of the drive with one arm out the window, two fingers on the wheel and a foot resting up on the dashboard?



Um...no. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> No fool, she.
> But weve established that many times over.



But if I didn't drive it, we wouldn't have gotten to see the top.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Excellent!
> You need to post pictures of one of those passports some time.
> Its a very cool idea.



It is fun to get it stamped wherever we go.  You can get quite the collection.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yah, well Sahara Desert translates to Desert Desert
> So I suspect its our pitiful linguistic skills that are at fault here.
> Nuance doesnt translate very well




By and large, America doesn't do "nuance" well anyway.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Good planning and good advice.



We aim to please.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yep!  I argue these same points with folks fairly regular.
> See now if yall had taken me to Hawaii along with you, Id have known better and (in this instance at least) youd have had pictures with proper composition.
> 
> But, nooooooo... you couldnt be bothered to pick up the tab and bring along a random stranger
> 
> I find that having more sense than money is mightily inconvenient.
> 
> and having none of either is even more frustrating (<== beat you to that one Andy)




We had plenty of sense...just not enough dollars.  (rim shot)

Sorry, Barry hasn't made an appearance here in a long time so I felt like I needed to make his presence felt in some way.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Or out the window of a jeep as it was plummeting off the side of a volcano.



Also a possibility.  We kept trying to catch one of these birds but they were just too darn fast.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Im shocked Shocked!



Sorry, I should have waited until you were sitting down.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>



Ain't I a stinker?


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thanks for sticking with me!  I seem to have lost a few readers along the way.  Maybe it was the altitude sickness.



Who'd we lose?


----------



## middlepat

Hey there nemeisisisis.

Sorry I've been AWOL.  (At Work Overly Long).

Love the last few updates and getting to my Island, Maui.

One of the great things about reading the Oblivious Trip Reports is the great tips.  We've never stopped at Hosmer Grove and now we have something new next time we head over.

I won't give you any grief on the driving up the mountain, having done that drive, I think I needed a gallon of Kona coffee after that drive.

As for the sweatshirts on the top of Haleakala, I present to you the Easterbrook theory of cheerleading.  It's your fault the Eagles will lose.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Cinderella's Fella said:


> Who'd we lose?



Well, for one thing, have you seen my nemesis lately?



middlepat said:


> Hey there nemeisisisis.
> 
> Sorry I've been AWOL.  (At Work Overly Long).



Whoops.  Looks like we can call off the search party.



middlepat said:


> Love the last few updates and getting to my Island, Maui.
> 
> One of the great things about reading the Oblivious Trip Reports is the great tips.  We've never stopped at Hosmer Grove and now we have something new next time we head over.



Thank you, sir.  It turned out to be a nice hike and a decent spot for a picnic.



middlepat said:


> I won't give you any grief on the driving up the mountain, having done that drive, I think I needed a gallon of Kona coffee after that drive.



You did that drive, and you STILL weren't awake?!



middlepat said:


> As for the sweatshirts on the top of Haleakala, I present to you the Easterbrook theory of cheerleading.  It's your fault the Eagles will lose.



First of all, that's a Phillies sweatshirt.  Secondly, no one has ever asked to see us in less clothing, and probably for good reason.  And thirdly, the Eagles will lose no matter what.  It's our lot in life to suffer as fans.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Mark! Followed you over from Pat's TR.  I have a hard time keeping up, but I couldn't resist- Hawaii and your humor - this has got to be a fun ride!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> One way or another, you lose everything.



Not necessarily.  In Chapter-11 you can cut your work force by half, abandon your retirees, shaft half your suppliers and then reemerge as a solvent respectable job creator with the right to give Midas like raises and bonuses to the same wealthy putzes that caused the problem in the first place.    Now Chapter-7 thats the one you and I are entitled to.  Not being either a corporation or wealthy, thats the one where you lose everything.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's all it takes, really.  Pressure and time.  That, and a big @#$% poster.



What say you there, fuzzy-britches? Feel like talking?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hogwarts?



Close enough.
As far as Max is concerned, it is a magical place.

_(and that is why I'm currently selling my house to fund the project)_




Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was pretty neat, except for the parts where you couldn't see much ahead of you.




Adventure Driving!! 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> By and large, America doesn't do "nuance" well anyway.



**sigh**
Sadly factual




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sorry, Barry hasn't made an appearance here in a long time so I felt like I needed to make his presence felt in some way.



That kinda how I was approaching it.
I tried throwing deep fried cheese curds at the monitor but it just made a big mess, was a waste of excellent high cholesterol sustenance and yall couldnt see the results anyway.  So smart-a$$ commentary seemed like the next best option.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sorry, I should have waited until you were sitting down.



Have you tried playing twenty-two tonight?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ain't I a stinker?



Yes yes you are.
And we wouldnt have it any other way.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> First of all, that's a Phillies sweatshirt.  Secondly, no one has ever asked to see us in less clothing, and probably for good reason.  And thirdly, the Eagles will lose no matter what.  It's our lot in life to suffer as fans.



Makes you sound much like a Cubs fan


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Mark! Followed you over from Pat's TR.  I have a hard time keeping up, but I couldn't resist- Hawaii and your humor - this has got to be a fun ride!



 Tammie!  Thanks for joining in!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Not necessarily.  In Chapter-11 you can cut your work force by half, abandon your retirees, shaft half your suppliers and then reemerge as a solvent respectable job creator with the right to give Midas like raises and bonuses to the same wealthy putzes that caused the problem in the first place.    Now Chapter-7 thats the one you and I are entitled to.  Not being either a corporation or wealthy, thats the one where you lose everything.



When I grow up, I want to have a golden parachute.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> What say you there, fuzzy-britches? Feel like talking?



This is a conspiracy!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Close enough.
> As far as Max is concerned, it is a magical place.
> 
> _(and that is why I'm currently selling my house to fund the project)_



So you get to be the man behind the curtain in this case.  You must be honored.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Adventure Driving!!



I didn't even have to text someone while we were moving to make it scary.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> **sigh**
> Sadly factual



Well, big and bold has its place too.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That kinda how I was approaching it.
> I tried throwing deep fried cheese curds at the monitor but it just made a big mess, was a waste of excellent high cholesterol sustenance and yall couldnt see the results anyway.  So smart-a$$ commentary seemed like the next best option.



Good call.  You have to stick with your strengths.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Have you tried playing twenty-two tonight?



I'm shocked!  Shocked!  To find that gambling is going on in here.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yes yes you are.
> And we wouldnt have it any other way.



Excuse me.  I had Taco Bell for lunch.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Makes you sound much like a Cubs fan



As exhibit A, I present last night's turnover-filled stinkbomb of a game.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> This is a conspiracy!



And everyones in on it!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> So you get to be the man behind the curtain in this case.  You must be honored.



Wed all pretty much do anything for our youngens
Youll do the exactly the same if the need arises.
(or should I have said: when the need arises?)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm shocked!  Shocked!  To find that gambling is going on in here.



Your winnings, sir




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Excuse me.  I had Taco Bell for lunch.



That may be a violation of the Geneva Convention. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> As exhibit A, I present last night's turnover-filled stinkbomb of a game.



Hey, yall got a win on the books.
Ill trade you.  Ill back the Eagles, you back the Panthers.


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

So, I confess, I've spent the last week reading through your other TRs.  In backwards order, which can be a little confusing at time, but anyway.


What's the deal with skipping NC???????  I mean, geez, you just blew right through it in your rush to get to South of the Border.  Would it kill you guys to stop here? (Unless of course, you have and I've somehow missed that, in which case, sorry, but if not, continue reading)  I guess I have a little bias since I'm born and raised and happen to be a travel agent who specializes in selling people on things to do in the state.  But seriously.  Y'all should come visit.  We have the 2nd best donuts in the country.  That is actually what the sign on the wall says, from a magazine article.  They left out the part that mentions the best donuts.  AAAANNNNNND there's a place in Greenville (of the NC variety, not the southern counterpart) that serves "infused burgers."  Cuz we're awesome like that.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> What's the deal with skipping NC???????  I mean, geez, you just blew right through it in your rush to get to South of the Border.



  
Well Mark? 


I suspect that it could be that there was just nothing nearly as awful as SOB  (or with nearly as bad a rep) to entice them to actually stop.  Honestly there really aint much of anything  along I-95 in either of our two Carolinas to entice anyone to stop for very long. Or dissuade someone off of their course toward Florida.   Not the most interesting of roadways


----------



## KatMark

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> So, I confess, I've spent the last week reading through your other TRs.  In backwards order, which can be a little confusing at time, but anyway.
> 
> 
> What's the deal with skipping NC???????  I mean, geez, you just blew right through it in your rush to get to South of the Border.  Would it kill you guys to stop here? (Unless of course, you have and I've somehow missed that, in which case, sorry, but if not, continue reading)  I guess I have a little bias since I'm born and raised and happen to be a travel agent who specializes in selling people on things to do in the state.  But seriously.  Y'all should come visit.  We have the 2nd best donuts in the country.  That is actually what the sign on the wall says, from a magazine article.  They left out the part that mentions the best donuts.  AAAANNNNNND there's a place in Greenville (of the NC variety, not the southern counterpart) that serves "infused burgers."  Cuz we're awesome like that.




Mark, I think you have some explaining to do.


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:
			
		

> Well Mark?
> 
> I suspect that it could be that there was just nothing nearly as awful as SOB  (or with nearly as bad a rep) to entice them to actually stop.  Honestly&#133; there really ain&#146;t much of anything  along I-95 in either of our two Carolinas to entice anyone to stop for very long. Or dissuade someone off of their course toward Florida.   Not the most interesting of roadways



I'll give you that. I-95 is boring. And we don't have anything like SOB (not sure if that's a good or bad thing). But our beaches are awesome, as are our mountains. And the cities are pretty cool too. Except Cary. They're snobby and have too many rules.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I'll give you that. I-95 is boring. And we don't have anything like SOB (not sure if that's a good or bad thing). But our beaches are awesome, as are our mountains. And the cities are pretty cool too. Except Cary. They're snobby and have too many rules.




I take it you live in Raleigh then?
Or just had a bad experience with some of the folks from the Capitol-Burbs?


----------



## Poolrat

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> So, I confess, I've spent the last week reading through your other TRs.  In backwards order, which can be a little confusing at time, but anyway.
> 
> 
> What's the deal with skipping NC???????  I mean, geez, you just blew right through it in your rush to get to South of the Border.  Would it kill you guys to stop here? (Unless of course, you have and I've somehow missed that, in which case, sorry, but if not, continue reading)  I guess I have a little bias since I'm born and raised and happen to be a travel agent who specializes in selling people on things to do in the state.  But seriously.  Y'all should come visit.  We have the 2nd best donuts in the country.  That is actually what the sign on the wall says, from a magazine article.  They left out the part that mentions the best donuts.  AAAANNNNNND there's a place in Greenville (of the NC variety, not the southern counterpart) that serves "infused burgers."  Cuz we're awesome like that.





SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I'll give you that. I-95 is boring. And we don't have anything like SOB (not sure if that's a good or bad thing). But our beaches are awesome, as are our mountains. And the cities are pretty cool too. *Except Cary. They're snobby and have too many rules*.




 CARY: Concentrated Area of Relocated Yankees 

And before I get flamed I am originally from NY  ( even though I don't live in Cary)


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes




----------



## Cinderella's Fella

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>







Took the words right out of my hands!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Cinderella's Fella said:


> Took the words right out of my hands!





Yep, and its at least partly my fault so I certainly can say so.



Well, since the thread has already been hijacked
Nice GIF. 

Im showing my age here, but do I get extra geek points for immediately recognizing that the kid doing the laughing is an adversarial character named Balok from the original 1966 Star Trek series episode titled: The Corbomite Maneuver?

And then two more ultra-geek points for knowing that the actor is Opie Taylors little brother?


_(This just seemed like the perfect non sequitur observation for an Oblivious TR.)_


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I take it you live in Raleigh then?
> Or just had a bad experience with some of the folks from the Capitol-Burbs?



First off, sorry for hijacking  

But yes, I live in Raleigh.  But I work in Apex, so I'm actually planning on moving over to that area.

Now back to your regularly scheduled TR


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Some days you wake up and think, Lets go climb a mountain.
> 
> Ok, most people dont ever think like that upon waking up.  Including me.  Most days when I wake up, Im thinking, Work sucks.  Or, Man, I need coffee.  Or, Dont the kids realize its a weekend?  Or, Why does my back hurt?  And why does it hurt there?  I didnt even know I had a muscle there.  Then I roll over and figure out its because Julies knee was there all night.  And she stole the covers again.
> 
> What was I talking about?  Oh, right.  Mountains.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Heres a PSA for family pictures.  If a family ever asks you to take their picture in front of a famous landmark, theres no rule that says the family MUST be posed directly in the center of the picture.  In fact, the photo is usually better if theyre not directly in the center, because they might be blocking the view of whatever it is theyre posing in front of.
> 
> And heres an even more basic tip: if youre posing in front of a famous landmark, you might actually want to include that landmark in the photo itself.  Instead of, say, leaving it cut off just outside the picture frame..



Now I understand the comment on Ellen's TR!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So far all you know, we shot this in our back yard:



Your backyard moves very fast!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anyway, it was a pleasant walk.  You might be shocked to learn we had PB&J for lunch.



Is that the first one so far?  OK, so I guess I haven't missed much but chatter and now I'm caught up on that!  I may not be around (if you even notice) for the next three weeks as I leave in less than week for my WDW.  Not sure what's up with my ticker, but it's been stuck for a while.  I'm at WDW in a week and then back to CA and Atlanta so gone for the 1st half of October.  I'll be back to catch up when I get back!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And everyones in on it!



One of the best.  Scenes.  Ever.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Wed all pretty much do anything for our youngens
> Youll do the exactly the same if the need arises.
> (or should I have said: when the need arises?)



I'm guessing we'll end up in sackcloth at some point.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Your winnings, sir



*+1*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That may be a violation of the Geneva Convention.



Taco Bell?  I agree.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Hey, yall got a win on the books.
> Ill trade you.  Ill back the Eagles, you back the Panthers.



Still want to make that trade after this past week?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> So, I confess, I've spent the last week reading through your other TRs.  In backwards order, which can be a little confusing at time, but anyway.



Oh, my goodness.  Were you being threatened or something?  That's a couple of hours you'll never get back.

(But thanks for reading them!  I hope you enjoyed it!)



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> What's the deal with skipping NC???????  I mean, geez, you just blew right through it in your rush to get to South of the Border.  Would it kill you guys to stop here? (Unless of course, you have and I've somehow missed that, in which case, sorry, but if not, continue reading)  I guess I have a little bias since I'm born and raised and happen to be a travel agent who specializes in selling people on things to do in the state.  But seriously.  Y'all should come visit.  We have the 2nd best donuts in the country.  That is actually what the sign on the wall says, from a magazine article.  They left out the part that mentions the best donuts.  AAAANNNNNND there's a place in Greenville (of the NC variety, not the southern counterpart) that serves "infused burgers."  Cuz we're awesome like that.





GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well Mark?
> 
> 
> I suspect that it could be that there was just nothing nearly as awful as SOB  (or with nearly as bad a rep) to entice them to actually stop.  Honestly there really aint much of anything  along I-95 in either of our two Carolinas to entice anyone to stop for very long. Or dissuade someone off of their course toward Florida.   Not the most interesting of roadways





KatMark said:


> Mark, I think you have some explaining to do.



Ok, seriously?  We're all DISney geeks, reading DISney trip reports, hanging out on a DISney message board devoted to all things DISney, and I have to justify why I went to Disney World instead of hanging out in North Carolina?



Anyway, part of what Rob said was true: I-95 in NC doesn't provide for too many exciting diversions.  But a few years ago I was lucky enough to get tickets to a practice round at the Masters tournament, and we turned that into a little Southern road trip.  Let me direct your attention to a quick mini-journal of the time we spent in the Outer Banks on our way back home.

Future plans involve making a stop for the Great Smoky Mountains along the western border.  When?  Beats me.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I'll give you that. I-95 is boring. And we don't have anything like SOB (not sure if that's a good or bad thing). But our beaches are awesome, as are our mountains. And the cities are pretty cool too. Except Cary. They're snobby and have too many rules.



North Carolina: We're Amazing Except for Cary and the Whole I-95 Stretch.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I take it you live in Raleigh then?
> Or just had a bad experience with some of the folks from the Capitol-Burbs?







Poolrat said:


> CARY: Concentrated Area of Relocated Yankees
> 
> And before I get flamed I am originally from NY  ( even though I don't live in Cary)



We northerners can feel the love.  Why didn't we do this trip sooner?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>



Parlay!



Cinderella's Fella said:


> Took the words right out of my hands!



They're everywhere!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well, since the thread has already been hijacked
> Nice GIF.
> 
> Im showing my age here, but do I get extra geek points for immediately recognizing that the kid doing the laughing is an adversarial character named Balok from the original 1966 Star Trek series episode titled: The Corbomite Maneuver?
> 
> And then two more ultra-geek points for knowing that the actor is Opie Taylors little brother?



You can have my whole box of geek points for knowing that.  Of course, you could be making it all up and I wouldn't have any idea.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> _(This just seemed like the perfect non sequitur observation for an Oblivious TR.)_



Now, hold on just a second.  What exactly are you trying to s--SQUIRREL! 



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> First off, sorry for hijacking
> 
> But yes, I live in Raleigh.  But I work in Apex, so I'm actually planning on moving over to that area.
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled TR



I actually did tour NC State as a serious option for my schooling way back when.  Just couldn't afford the out-of-state tuition.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> Now I understand the comment on Ellen's TR!



Inside jokes are much funnier when you're on the inside.



franandaj said:


> Your backyard moves very fast!



You're not kidding!  Especially after you've had a few beers.



franandaj said:


> Is that the first one so far?  OK, so I guess I haven't missed much but chatter and now I'm caught up on that!  I may not be around (if you even notice) for the next three weeks as I leave in less than week for my WDW.  Not sure what's up with my ticker, but it's been stuck for a while.  I'm at WDW in a week and then back to CA and Atlanta so gone for the 1st half of October.  I'll be back to catch up when I get back!



Yes, that was the first PB&J of the trip.  But don't worry, there will be plenty more!

Have a great trip!  I hope it's a blast.  Things have been busy here lately, so you may not have to work too hard to catch up when you return!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Still want to make that trade after this past week?



They beat the 0-3 Giants
The rest of the Charlotte region may be celebrating, but Ill wait until they actually accomplish something before pulling out the flags and bunting.  Although three quarters of the NFC-South is simply retched thus far, so they may have a shot at being second best in the worst conference.

Hooray? 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Future plans involve making a stop for the Great Smoky Mountains along the western border.  When?  Beats me.



Let me know when you do.  I now find myself traveling up that way far more often these days.
Ill take you to see another ball team that cant seem to win a game 
(but trust me the Band ROCKS! )



Captain_Oblivious said:


> North Carolina: We're Amazing Except for Cary and the Whole I-95 Stretch.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Parlay!



Yah, about that
Sorry for egging everyone on there.
You can have the soap box back now.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> You can have my whole box of geek points for knowing that.  Of course, you could be making it all up and I wouldn't have any idea.



About like my implicit knowledge of Hawaiian. 
Speaking of geek points weve got a new thread going across the way that is just begging for the Captains expertise.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3175435




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Now, hold on just a second.  What exactly are you trying to s--SQUIRREL!



What were we talking about?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I actually did tour NC State as a serious option for my schooling way back when.  Just couldn't afford the out-of-state tuition.



Me either
But Im now paying it anyway


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> They beat the 0-3 Giants
> The rest of the Charlotte region may be celebrating, but Ill wait until they actually accomplish something before pulling out the flags and bunting.  Although three quarters of the NFC-South is simply retched thus far, so they may have a shot at being second best in the worst conference.
> 
> Hooray?



The NFC East may actually be worse than the NFC North.  Time will tell, I guess.  

Let's go Flyers!




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Let me know when you do.  I now find myself traveling up that way far more often these days.
> Ill take you to see another ball team that cant seem to win a game
> (but trust me the Band ROCKS! )



Sounds like a plan!  We have no idea where we're going next year.  This whole Surprise Baby thing kind of threw everything out of whack.  But we only have a few summers left before Sarah goes to college, so we will definitely continue trying to pick up states and destinations.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yah, about that
> Sorry for egging everyone on there.
> You can have the soap box back now.



No apologies necessary.  It was getting kinda quiet in here, and I was grateful for the conversation.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> About like my implicit knowledge of Hawaiian.
> Speaking of geek points weve got a new thread going across the way that is just begging for the Captains expertise.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3175435



Cool!  Hadn't spotted that thread.  Although it appears to have left off with Norm, and I have no idea if he actually put a movie quote in his post or not.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> What were we talking about?



Who's on first?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Me either
> But Im now paying it anyway



I'm not even sure I can afford in-state rates...


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Cool!  Hadn't spotted that thread.  Although it appears to have left off with Norm, and I have no idea if he actually put a movie quote in his post or not.



He did got mine right and the rest is a quoted conversation.

I [now] know it, but I had to look it up(which Im personally trying not to do, though it aint a rule per say), so Im hoping someone that actually did know would pick it up and get the game going again.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Who's on first?



Who


----------



## middlepat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> The NFC East may actually be worse than the NFC North.  Time will tell, I guess.
> 
> Let's go Flyers!



What are you talking about, NFC North is the place to be.  

Bears #1, 3-0 baby!  Woo Hoo!

Of course, this puts us in the same camp as the Kansas City Chiefs.......... OK, time will tell.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

middlepat said:


> What are you talking about, NFC North is the place to be.
> 
> Bears #1, 3-0 baby!  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Of course, this puts us in the same camp as the Kansas City Chiefs.......... OK, time will tell.



Sorry, I had a brain fart.  We were talking about the NFC South, which is where the Panthers reside.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

I always struggle with trying to make the beach chapters interesting.  I mean, most people know what a beach day is like.  You sit on the sand.  You swim in the ocean.  You play with the kids.  You might bodyboard or surf or snorkel.  Eventually youll get sunburned and dehydrated.  We havent suddenly discovered some amazing unique activities that make going to the beach somehow different from any other trip to the beach youve ever taken (unless youre from New Jersey, in which case you go to the shore instead).

So, now that Ive spend that paragraph explaining why you shouldnt bother with this chapter because it will suck, lets dive in.

The kids really wanted to go to the beach.  Wed held off long enough, and you really cant call it a Hawaiian vacation unless you spend some time on the beach.  So we changed into our bathing suits, lathered up with sunscreen, packed up the boards and hit the road.  

As I mentioned before, theres only one road up and down the mountain, so we had to take that highway back down to Kahului.  From there, you have a choice of two major roads.  Highway 30 takes you around the West Maui Mountain to the west coast, the town of Lahaina and the resort areas of Kaanapali and Kapalua.  Highway 31 takes you to the southern coast and the resorts of Kihei, Wailea, and Makena.  Both areas offer miles of beautiful beaches and mostly dry, sunny weather.

My aunt recommended Kamaole Beach Park II (Now Kamaole-ier!) just south of the town of Kihei, so thats where we ended up.  

Because the road connections are so limited on the island, it took about 45-50 minutes to drive from Kula on the mountain all the way down to the beach.  If only they would hire a road engineer to improve the travel options

There are three Kamaole Beach Parks, basically a group of three beaches close to each other that came across the desk of the Hawaii Beach-Naming Committee while they were having a lazy day.  Because we didnt get down there until 2 p.m. and the skies were somewhat overcast, we ended up bypassing the morning crowds and getting a parking space on the street right by the beach as others were packing up to go home.  Score one for the good guys.

Looking northwest, we could see the West Maui Mountain.






And looking south, the island of Kahoolawe (and Molokini) was in view.






My past readers will remember that I enjoy the beach up to a point.  I like spending a day or two there at most.  I like relaxing, and I enjoy swimming in the ocean.  But I get bored easily, and would have a really hard time spending an entire week just sitting on the sand.  This was just an afternoon, and it worked out well.  We spent most of our time in the ocean, enjoying the water.  

It wasnt quite the bathwater-warm temperatures I remembered from my previous trip many moons ago, but it was certainly comfortable.  Much warmer than the Atlantic.  And there was another big difference between Maui and Delaware beachesthe water was actually clear.  Its a bit of a shock to an East Coast guy like me to be able to wade in up to my chest and still be able to see my feet.  As opposed to the Atlantic, where you can get in up to.oh, about the ankles or so before you lose sight of them.  But still, other than the ocean temperature, water clarity, mountains, views of other islands, palm trees, lava rock on the coastline, readily available parking, and multiple locations of beautiful beaches, it was exactly the same as Delaware.

I dont think kids ever get tired of jumping waves.  That goes for big kids too.  We did this for a while






and then Scotty happened.  He decided he was better off surfing on land.






Me and my water-bug.  Looks like someone is already turning red.  Thanks to my Irish blood, I only come in two colors.











Julie was fooling around with the camera and found some flowering plants holding the dunes together.






And then, wouldnt you know it?  Some idiot started torturing his poor kids.






Looking down the coastline:






We were trying to figure out in which direction the prevailing wind generally blew.  Any guesses?






Here Scotty made sand models of the Hawaiian islands.






And when the boys were tired of the ocean, they decided to work on a drainage canal along the beach, proving once and for all that they are the sons of an engineer.  I dont know if they succeeded in draining the Pacific Ocean, but Im sure they came close.






And thats about all I got to say about that.  We had a very nice, relaxing afternoon on the beach before heading back to my aunts place for dinner and an evening with family.  How often can you say you climbed to the top of a volcano and swam at the beach on the same day?

*Coming Up Next:*  We conduct a dangerous exploration of a mysterious sacred valley, while trying to leave enough time for grocery shopping and snacks.


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

Captain_Oblivious said:


> It wasnt quite the bathwater-warm temperatures I remembered from my previous trip many moons ago, but it was certainly comfortable.




I was surprised that it was the temperature it was....







Captain_Oblivious said:


> And then, wouldnt you know it?  Some idiot started torturing his poor kids.




I'm glad you chose the picture of David BEFORE his bathing suit started to slip off his skinny-mini waist!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> I dont know if they succeeded in draining the Pacific Ocean, but Im sure they came close.




They spent a good hour doing this!




So Mark has been giving me crap for not responding.  So there.  Take that.  

I didn't go in the water much because you hear these stories that say "STAY WITH YOUR BELONGINGS" - so I had my purse (with Mark's wallet and keys) and the camera with me the whole time.  I don't think I did any reading on this beach day....

And to give Mark some grief about earlier.....when he was worried that his carry on wouldn't fit in the compartment.....let's just say that I'm the "worrier" in the family - I can jump to conclusions super fast (and be wrong about all of the horrible things that I've planned out in my head....) But this time, we traded places.  He was a nervous wreck....we'd think he was trying to sneak candy into the movie theater or something.


----------



## middlepat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I always struggle with trying to make the beach chapters interesting.  I mean, most people know what a beach day is like.  You sit on the sand.  You swim in the ocean.  You play with the kids.  You might bodyboard or surf or snorkel.  Eventually youll get sunburned and dehydrated.



Ah yes, beach days.  It usually takes somewhere between 15 and 17.5 minutes for me to get to "sunburned".



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So, now that Ive spend that paragraph explaining why you shouldnt bother with this chapter because it will suck, lets dive in.



Why should this deter us now.  We're already at chapter 12.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> My aunt recommended Kamaole Beach Park II (Now Kamaole-ier!) just south of the town of Kihei, so thats where we ended up.



You chose...wisely.  Of course, our place is near by in Wailea so I'm biased.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Because the road connections are so limited on the island, it took about 45-50 minutes to drive from Kula on the mountain all the way down to the beach.  If only they would hire a road engineer to improve the travel options



I've been advocating connecting the Piilani Highway to the Kula Highway for years.  If only I knew a DOT engineer?   



Captain_Oblivious said:


> There are three Kamaole Beach Parks, basically a group of three beaches close to each other that came across the desk of the Hawaii Beach-Naming Committee while they were having a lazy day.  Because we didnt get down there until 2 p.m. and the skies were somewhat overcast, we ended up bypassing the morning crowds and getting a parking space on the street right by the beach as others were packing up to go home.  Score one for the good guys.



*+ 1* good guys.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It wasnt quite the bathwater-warm temperatures I remembered from my previous trip many moons ago, but it was certainly comfortable.  Much warmer than the Atlantic.  And there was another big difference between Maui and Delaware beachesthe water was actually clear.  Its a bit of a shock to an East Coast guy like me to be able to wade in up to my chest and still be able to see my feet.  As opposed to the Atlantic, where you can get in up to.oh, about the ankles or so before you lose sight of them.  But still, other than the ocean temperature, water clarity, mountains, views of other islands, palm trees, lava rock on the coastline, readily available parking, and multiple locations of beautiful beaches, it was exactly the same as Delaware.



This is something we love, (water clarity) as we were able to get the girls to see the fish swimming around our feet without the need for snorkel gear, or expensive snorkel excursions.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> and then Scotty happened.  He decided he was better off surfing on land.



Seems logical.  Less likely to fall and get hurt.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Me and my water-bug.  Looks like someone is already turning red.  Thanks to my Irish blood, I only come in two colors.



Ah, the Irish Tan.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie was fooling around with the camera and found some flowering plants holding the dunes together.



Oooohhhh.... artsy.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And then, wouldnt you know it?  Some idiot started torturing his poor kids.



There's always 1 bad apple......



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were trying to figure out in which direction the prevailing wind generally blew.  Any guesses?



Downwind?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Here Scotty made sand models of the Hawaiian islands.



Quite a good likeness....



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And when the boys were tired of the ocean, they decided to work on a drainage canal along the beach, proving once and for all that they are the sons of an engineer.  I dont know if they succeeded in draining the Pacific Ocean, but Im sure they came close.



I think this must be some sort of instinctual response to water and sand.  If you can't contain it, at least dictate its flow.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And thats about all I got to say about that.  We had a very nice, relaxing afternoon on the beach before heading back to my aunts place for dinner and an evening with family.  How often can you say you climbed to the top of a volcano and swam at the beach on the same day?



Ummmm.... 4 times?  5?  Am I close?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:*  We conduct a dangerous exploration of a mysterious sacred valley, while trying to leave enough time for grocery shopping and snacks.



This sound like a logistical nightmare.


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I always struggle with trying to make the beach chapters interesting.  I mean, most people know what a beach day is like.  You sit on the sand.  You swim in the ocean.  You play with the kids.  You might bodyboard or surf or snorkel.  Eventually youll get sunburned and dehydrated.


As long as you don't blind us with any of those pasty white guy pictures...



Captain_Oblivious said:


> (unless youre from New Jersey, in which case you go to the shore instead).


And if you're not from New Jersey, you'd like to see "the shore" reclaimed by the rising ocean.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> If only they would hire a road engineer to improve the travel options


Yes, because they solve all the problems.  Traffic will never be bad.  All the roads will be smooth as silk.  Nobody will ever have any highway related issues to ever complain of again.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Because we didnt get down there until 2 p.m. and the skies were somewhat overcast, we ended up bypassing the morning crowds and getting a parking space on the street right by the beach as others were packing up to go home.  Score one for the good guys.


Wait a minute... beach day and you didn't get there until 2?  Sounds good to me!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> But still, other than the ocean temperature, water clarity, mountains, views of other islands, palm trees, lava rock on the coastline, readily available parking, and multiple locations of beautiful beaches, it was exactly the same as Delaware.


Sounds like a waste of time and money to me... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> and then Scotty happened.  He decided he was better off surfing on land.


You'll never believe how long he can stay on his board!!!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> How often can you say you climbed to the top of a volcano and swam at the beach on the same day?


Well... do any of your readers live in Hawaii??  

I guess you could do that in the state of Washington too though.


----------



## afwdwfan

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> I was surprised that it was the temperature it was....


Be honest, it was a few degrees warmer around Mark, wasn't it?


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh, my goodness.  Were you being threatened or something?  That's a couple of hours you'll never get back.
> 
> (But thanks for reading them!  I hope you enjoyed it!)



Really, we've just been completely dead at work.  From about 2:30 on, I have nothing to do except count ceiling tiles.  Your TRs keep me from going (completely) crazy.



> Ok, seriously?  We're all DISney geeks, reading DISney trip reports, hanging out on a DISney message board devoted to all things DISney, and I have to justify why I went to Disney World instead of hanging out in North Carolina?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, part of what Rob said was true: I-95 in NC doesn't provide for too many exciting diversions.  But a few years ago I was lucky enough to get tickets to a practice round at the Masters tournament, and we turned that into a little Southern road trip.  Let me direct your attention to a quick mini-journal of the time we spent in the Outer Banks on our way back home.



No, no, I completely understand why you didn't stop on your way to Disney.  We don't stop either, though our drive is considerably shorter than yours.  I'm just sayin you should pay us a visit some other time.  And if you decide to, I can say that I know a FABULOUS travel agent who happens to live here and also spend time on the DIS.  She's awesome.  Goes by the name of SoccerDog or something like that.... 

Also, Britt's Donuts in Carolina Beach > Duck Donuts.  And Cape Hatteras > Bodie.  We MOVED Cape Hatteras.  Seriously.  Engineering marvel.  (and I would know, since my boyfriend is a mechanical engineer) He finally visited it this summer, and I got to hear alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll about it.  Because, you know, not like I lived it.



> Future plans involve making a stop for the Great Smoky Mountains along the western border.  When?  Beats me.



Yesssssss. Come to the dark side.  And refer to above paragraph for your travel needs. 

I would invite you to come visit me in the awesomeness that is Raleigh-not-Cary, but, well, I'm in the middle of apartment hunting and so still live at home with my parents.  Who no longer have a bed.  Their waterbed (yeah, they never really left the 80s) sprung a major leak, and so we had to get rid of it, and they haven't bought a new mattress yet.  So we only have one bed in our house, which is occupied by me and our 60 lb boxer mix Apawlo because we're selfish and like having a mattress.  And we're the only ones who will brave the disaster area that is my room 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> North Carolina: We're Amazing Except for Cary and the Whole I-95 Stretch.
> 
> 
> I actually did tour NC State as a serious option for my schooling way back when.  Just couldn't afford the out-of-state tuition.



You have to get off 95 and hit 40.  That's where the fun is.

It's okay, Joe (DBf) couldn't afford in-state tuition.  State is great (heh, rhyme) if you want to be an engineer, vet, or farmer.  Or textiles, so I hear.  I majored in hospitality management, so I went to ECU.  Cheapest school in the UNC system!!


----------



## wiigirl

Great pics!


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

wiigirl said:


> Great pics!



So Say We All!


----------



## Poolrat

How can you NOT have fun at the beach.    Great choice and even though there were clouds it looks like you needed them to keep from being burnt to a crisp.  

Love the picture of the tree, funny thing nature.  


Sometimes the best memories are the simple ones.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I always struggle with trying to make the beach chapters interesting.



Dont think thats really gonna be a problem this time around. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> So, now that Ive spend that paragraph explaining why you shouldnt bother with this chapter because it will suck, lets dive in.



Odd
This sounds strangely like an introduction to a Bonus Feature.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The kids really wanted to go to the beach.



Because well because theyre kids.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> you really cant call it a Hawaiian vacation unless you spend some time on the beach.



Gonna have to agree with the kids on that one as well.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> My aunt recommended Kamaole Beach Park II



So were talking Route-31 then




Captain_Oblivious said:


> thats where we ended up.



And that has made all the difference.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> If only they would hire a road engineer to improve the travel options



Youd soitanly fit right in as a member of the Hawaii Beach-Naming Committee


Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Because we didnt get down there until 2 p.m. and the skies were somewhat overcast, we ended up bypassing the morning crowds and getting a parking space on the street right by the beach as others were packing up to go home.



Soooo. rope drop is not necessarily advantageous in Hawaii.
Thats twice being a bit late has been a good thing.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> My past readers will remember that I enjoy the beach up to a point.



Up to the point of medium-well if I remember correctly




Captain_Oblivious said:


> But I get bored easily



Squirrel!  




Captain_Oblivious said:


> But still, other than the ocean temperature, water clarity, mountains, views of other islands, palm trees, lava rock on the coastline, readily available parking, and multiple locations of beautiful beaches, it was exactly the same as Delaware.



And the Nene dont forget those.  
If only Delaware had a flock of Nenes
thered be no reason for anyone to ever leave the East Coast.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I dont think kids ever get tired of jumping waves.



We could research this, but practical experience leads me to suspect that youre correct on this point.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> That goes for big kids too.



Wait, I thought thats what you were talking about in the first place.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> and then Scotty happened.



And wed expect no less



Captain_Oblivious said:


> He decided he was better off surfing on land.



This approach would tend to make it a bit easier to retrieve the board once you whipped-out.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> And then, wouldnt you know it? Some idiot started torturing his poor kids.



As they get bigger (and you get older) and yet still demand such treatment
it becomes harder to tell just exactly who is getting tortured here.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were trying to figure out in which direction the prevailing wind generally blew. Any guesses?



That-a-way!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Here Scotty made sand models of the Hawaiian islands.



Or cow pies 
One or the other.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> And when the boys were tired of the ocean, they decided to work on a drainage canal along the beach, proving once and for all that they are the sons of an engineer.



By working on a futile project, destined to fail from the onset while receiving no measurable compensation of any kind?

Wait! Thats my job!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> And thats about all I got to say about that.



Yah, this chapter was soitanly lacking in the magic that weve all come to expect from Hawaii.
Ya shulda just stayed at home.


Yah, right Like Im buyin into that nonsence


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> I was surprised that it was the temperature it was....



Still felt good, though.  It just felt a little cool when the wind was up and the sun was behind the clouds.




Mrs. Knowitall said:


> I'm glad you chose the picture of David BEFORE his bathing suit started to slip off his skinny-mini waist!








Mrs. Knowitall said:


> They spent a good hour doing this!



Well, that's a lot of water to drain.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> So Mark has been giving me crap for not responding.  So there.  Take that.



I even tried to bait you by revealing that you steal the covers all the time.  



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> I didn't go in the water much because you hear these stories that say "STAY WITH YOUR BELONGINGS" - so I had my purse (with Mark's wallet and keys) and the camera with me the whole time.  I don't think I did any reading on this beach day....



But you like playing with the camera anyway.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> And to give Mark some grief about earlier.....when he was worried that his carry on wouldn't fit in the compartment.....let's just say that I'm the "worrier" in the family - I can jump to conclusions super fast (and be wrong about all of the horrible things that I've planned out in my head....) But this time, we traded places.  He was a nervous wreck....we'd think he was trying to sneak candy into the movie theater or something.



"Nervous wreck" is overstating things.  I just have a phobia of paying extra airline fees.


----------



## declansdad

I'm with you on the beach thing.  If our vacation is going to be mostly at the beach, there best be some good snorkeling near by or I would go nuts.


----------



## KatMark

What a fun update, Mark. I'm with you; even though we go to Marco for a week, there is no way I can sit at the beach every day for hours upon hours. My husband, well he is another story. We usually do two days for the morning hours and that is enough for me.

Love the picture of you and Sarah; and Scotty boarding on the sand is a hoot.


----------



## MEK

Captain_Oblivious said:


> But still, other than the ocean temperature, water clarity, mountains, views of other islands, palm trees, lava rock on the coastline, readily available parking, and multiple locations of beautiful beaches, it was exactly the same as Delaware.



Yup - sounds the same.  I don't know how you could even begin to tell the difference.  

The beach pictures are absolutely gorgeous. 

Scotty's attempt at land surfing looks like the safe way to go!  

I'll give you this - you succeeded in making a day at the beach mighty interesting!


----------



## shan23877

Well, I don't know about everyone else, but I enjoyed your boring beach chapter! What a view! A person could get used to that huh?


----------



## that's nice

I know I'm waaaaaaaaay late to this party but I'm subbing and will be back to catch up on all the Oblivious' adventures.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

middlepat said:


> Ah yes, beach days.  It usually takes somewhere between 15 and 17.5 minutes for me to get to "sunburned".



Wow, you can hold out pretty well. What's your secret?



middlepat said:


> Why should this deter us now.  We're already at chapter 12.



Good point.  Carry on. 




middlepat said:


> You chose...wisely.  Of course, our place is near by in Wailea so I'm biased.



Nevertheless, this place seemed to work out well.




middlepat said:


> I've been advocating connecting the Piilani Highway to the Kula Highway for years.  If only I knew a DOT engineer?



That would certainly work out a lot of the trouble of getting around Maui.  Of course, it could lead to more development, which may be what they're trying to avoid.




middlepat said:


> *+ 1* good guys.








middlepat said:


> This is something we love, (water clarity) as we were able to get the girls to see the fish swimming around our feet without the need for snorkel gear, or expensive snorkel excursions.



It is pretty awesome.  Then again, I have to take off my glasses for swimming, so I can't see anything anyway.  It wouldn't have surprised me to see shark fins in the background of our pictures.



middlepat said:


> Seems logical.  Less likely to fall and get hurt.



I think that was his exact thought process.



middlepat said:


> Ah, the Irish Tan.



What's a tan?



middlepat said:


> Oooohhhh.... artsy.



I usually handle the "fartsy" part of the equation.



middlepat said:


> There's always 1 bad apple......



Can't take that guy anywhere.



middlepat said:


> Downwind?



Good guess!




middlepat said:


> Quite a good likeness....



I'm pretty sure I could not have improved upon it.




middlepat said:


> I think this must be some sort of instinctual response to water and sand.  If you can't contain it, at least dictate its flow.



I do believe you're right.




middlepat said:


> Ummmm.... 4 times?  5?  Am I close?



Well, we know it's at least once.



middlepat said:


> This sound like a logistical nightmare.



I haven't even mentioned the donut run yet!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> As long as you don't blind us with any of those pasty white guy pictures...



I'm wearing a white shirt in the pictures.  Can you tell?



afwdwfan said:


> And if you're not from New Jersey, you'd like to see "the shore" reclaimed by the rising ocean.



There are many parts of the Jersey Shore that are very nice.  Just nothing that was featured on the TV show.



afwdwfan said:


> Yes, because they solve all the problems.  Traffic will never be bad.  All the roads will be smooth as silk.  Nobody will ever have any highway related issues to ever complain of again.



This is actually true.  We just get complaints from people who don't know how good they have it.  It could always be worse.








afwdwfan said:


> Wait a minute... beach day and you didn't get there until 2?  Sounds good to me!



Well, there was that whole mountain-climbing thing first.



afwdwfan said:


> Sounds like a waste of time and money to me...



Well, Delaware doesn't have Aulani.  But really, isn't that just a glorified Holiday Inn?



afwdwfan said:


> You'll never believe how long he can stay on his board!!!



Amazing!  He's a natural!



afwdwfan said:


> Well... do any of your readers live in Hawaii??







afwdwfan said:


> I guess you could do that in the state of Washington too though.



Well, I can't imagine too many people want to swim there.



afwdwfan said:


> Be honest, it was a few degrees warmer around Mark, wasn't it?



  I never knew the ocean water could turn blue like that.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Really, we've just been completely dead at work.  From about 2:30 on, I have nothing to do except count ceiling tiles.  Your TRs keep me from going (completely) crazy.



Well, I'm glad they didn't have the opposite effect.  And like I said, I hope it was an enjoyable way to pass the time.



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> No, no, I completely understand why you didn't stop on your way to Disney.  We don't stop either, though our drive is considerably shorter than yours.  I'm just sayin you should pay us a visit some other time.  And if you decide to, I can say that I know a FABULOUS travel agent who happens to live here and also spend time on the DIS.  She's awesome.  Goes by the name of SoccerDog or something like that....



Sounds great!  I'll have to look her up sometime.



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Also, Britt's Donuts in Carolina Beach > Duck Donuts.  And Cape Hatteras > Bodie.  We MOVED Cape Hatteras.  Seriously.  Engineering marvel.  (and I would know, since my boyfriend is a mechanical engineer) He finally visited it this summer, and I got to hear alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll about it.  Because, you know, not like I lived it.



Very cool.  Rule #1: Engineering stories are awesome.

If we'd had more time, we would have made the drive down to Cape Hatteras.  



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Yesssssss. Come to the dark side.  And refer to above paragraph for your travel needs.



The Force is strong in this one.



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I would invite you to come visit me in the awesomeness that is Raleigh-not-Cary, but, well, I'm in the middle of apartment hunting and so still live at home with my parents.  Who no longer have a bed.  Their waterbed (yeah, they never really left the 80s) sprung a major leak, and so we had to get rid of it, and they haven't bought a new mattress yet.  So we only have one bed in our house, which is occupied by me and our 60 lb boxer mix Apawlo because we're selfish and like having a mattress.  And we're the only ones who will brave the disaster area that is my room



We narrowed down our lodging choices to this or the Holiday Inn Express, and, well...they have free cinnamon rolls. 



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> You have to get off 95 and hit 40.  That's where the fun is.



Gotcha.  We'll have to plan a future adventure.



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> It's okay, Joe (DBf) couldn't afford in-state tuition.  State is great (heh, rhyme) if you want to be an engineer, vet, or farmer.  Or textiles, so I hear.  I majored in hospitality management, so I went to ECU.  Cheapest school in the UNC system!!



And if you want to be a textile engineer who lives on the family farm and takes care of the animals?



wiigirl said:


> Great pics!







Cinderella's Fella said:


> So Say We All!





Poolrat said:


> How can you NOT have fun at the beach.    Great choice and even though there were clouds it looks like you needed them to keep from being burnt to a crisp.



Pretty much, yeah.  I don't do well with direct sunlight.



Poolrat said:


> Love the picture of the tree, funny thing nature.



Pretty amazing how that grew, isn't it?  



Poolrat said:


> Sometimes the best memories are the simple ones.



You mean I didn't have to spend all that money on this trip?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Dont think thats really gonna be a problem this time around.



We came.  We swam.  We got sunburned.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Odd
> This sounds strangely like an introduction to a Bonus Feature.



Do you ever get that feeling of deja vu?




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Because well because theyre kids.



Pretty much, yeah.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Gonna have to agree with the kids on that one as well.



It does seem to be a critical part.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So were talking Route-31 then



Hey, you can follow directions!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And that has made all the difference.



Well, at least somebody has some edumacation around here.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Youd soitanly fit right in as a member of the Hawaii Beach-Naming Committee
> 
> 
> Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk



People tend to give in after I do the eye-poke thing.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Soooo. rope drop is not necessarily advantageous in Hawaii.
> Thats twice being a bit late has been a good thing.



This is called being on Island Time.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Up to the point of medium-well if I remember correctly



Turn me over, I'm done on this side!




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Squirrel!



Yes!  I do so ever want the ball!




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And the Nene dont forget those.
> If only Delaware had a flock of Nenes
> thered be no reason for anyone to ever leave the East Coast.



We start getting plenty of geese around this time of year.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> This approach would tend to make it a bit easier to retrieve the board once you whipped-out.



It's cheaper, too.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> As they get bigger (and you get older) and yet still demand such treatment
> it becomes harder to tell just exactly who is getting tortured here.[/QUOET]
> 
> I'm sure he'll be dunking me before too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> That-a-way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your final answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or cow pies
> One or the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that you mention it, I can definitely see the resemblance.
> 
> 
> 
> GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> By working on a futile project, destined to fail from the onset while receiving no measurable compensation of any kind?
> 
> Wait! Thats my job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget the people standing on the sidelines telling you how you're doing it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yah, this chapter was soitanly lacking in the magic that weve all come to expect from Hawaii.
> Ya shulda just stayed at home.
> 
> 
> Yah, right Like Im buyin into that nonsence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We suffered through this particular afternoon just so I could report on it.
> 
> 
> 
> declansdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on the beach thing.  If our vacation is going to be mostly at the beach, there best be some good snorkeling near by or I would go nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, some of us are just not very good at sitting still.  A day or two is good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> KatMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fun update, Mark. I'm with you; even though we go to Marco for a week, there is no way I can sit at the beach every day for hours upon hours. My husband, well he is another story. We usually do two days for the morning hours and that is enough for me.
> 
> Love the picture of you and Sarah; and Scotty boarding on the sand is a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I start to feel guilty if I'm sitting for too long.  Like there's something else I should be doing.
> 
> 
> 
> MEK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup - sounds the same.  I don't know how you could even begin to tell the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delaware: Just Like Hawaii But Less Expensive and Colder.
> 
> 
> 
> MEK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The beach pictures are absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scotty's attempt at land surfing looks like the safe way to go!
> 
> I'll give you this - you succeeded in making a day at the beach mighty interesting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if I agree, but thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> shan23877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know about everyone else, but I enjoyed your boring beach chapter! What a view! A person could get used to that huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess, if you like things like mountains and palm trees and clear blue water.
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm waaaaaaaaay late to this party but I'm subbing and will be back to catch up on all the Oblivious' adventures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tim!  Are you really sure you want to read all that stuff?  That's a painful assignment.
Click to expand...


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

we played at that same beach and had practically the same spot picked out, i climbed the rocks to the left to see what the paparazzi boat was following out in the water.

turns out they were chasing beibers private boat and trying to take pics of them.

also the reason no road was put in on that side of the island to take a short cut to the upcountry was a certain celeb. owns most of that land for there private retreat and would not sell back what was needed to put a road up, she has her own tv channel if that helps.  

i learned that from a few locals that also teach surf lessons, i should have hooked you up with them.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> we played at that same beach and had practically the same spot picked out, i climbed the rocks to the left to see what the paparazzi boat was following out in the water.
> 
> turns out they were chasing beibers private boat and trying to take pics of them.



And nobody tried to sink it? 



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> also the reason no road was put in on that side of the island to take a short cut to the upcountry was a certain celeb. owns most of that land for there private retreat and would not sell back what was needed to put a road up, she has her own tv channel if that helps.



Ah, I see.  So the power of eminent domain is only theoretical in this case.  Well, I'm sure all of the common-folk are happy to keep driving an hour out of their way. 



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> i learned that from a few locals that also teach surf lessons, i should have hooked you up with them.



Now there's an idea...


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Captain_Oblivious said:


> And nobody tried to sink it?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see.  So the power of eminent domain is only theoretical in this case.  Well, I'm sure all of the common-folk are happy to keep driving an hour out of their way.
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's an idea...



they told me that there is still somewhat of a road from the past, and that they have hiked up it actually.

i kind of think most of them dont really want it put in because they dont want more traffic over on that side of the upcountry.

it would come out close to where the winery is located up there.


----------



## Wherem I Now

Even though I seem to have limited Trip Report reading time these days, I am still loving this one.  I also have to congratulate the good eye of the one behind the camera taking most of those scenery pictures. The islands are truly beautiful.


----------



## Cinderpamela

Phew!! I am all caught up now... and thoroughly enjoying your report!!

Taking notes for our trip in December... so thanks for all the tips!


----------



## that's nice

I'm reading... great intro by the way. If I ever get married again I'll have to remember not to invite your family to my wedding again. 



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> Just like that, we had a stowaway on our trip. Needless to say, this threw our lives into chaos..... Back to square one. There were a few tears, not necessarily joyful ones, as we mourned the loss of our plans for the future. You've heard of the 5 Stages of Grief. With unexpected pregnancies, it's more like the 10 Stages of Numbing Shock.


This pretty much sums up how we felt last September. 

But we can't be happier now. 



> Note: I took along a series of guidebooks by Andrew Doughty called the Hawaii Revealed series. They printed one for each island we visited: Oahu, Maui, Hawaii, and Kauai and were absolutely worth buying. Not only are they well-written and entertaining, but they have excellent maps, which proved to be vital. Many local restaurant reviews as well. Highly recommended.


Best guide books around. 



> Here, I must acknowledge my wife as the Packing Goddess. We were spending approximately 2.5 weeks in Hawaii and somehow she managed to do it with 2 checked bags. And they were both under the 50-lb. limit. I dont know how she does it (I'm pretty sure it involves voodoo curses), but yeahshes good.


Maybe our wives should be nemesis' or nemesis's or nemesi or what ever the plural is for nemesis (feels like we've been through this before). Anyway, ever see how my wife packs?






This doesn't even include a carry on for each person and a stroller. 


Done with Ch. 3. Be back later to punish myself some more.


----------



## TwoDoodles

Thanks for the great trip report!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> they told me that there is still somewhat of a road from the past, and that they have hiked up it actually.
> 
> i kind of think most of them dont really want it put in because they dont want more traffic over on that side of the upcountry.
> 
> it would come out close to where the winery is located up there.



That was what I was guessing--a new road could lead to more development and more crowds on that side.



Wherem I Now said:


> Even though I seem to have limited Trip Report reading time these days, I am still loving this one.  I also have to congratulate the good eye of the one behind the camera taking most of those scenery pictures. The islands are truly beautiful.



Thanks Mike!  I will pass on your compliments to the photographer.



Cinderpamela said:


> Phew!! I am all caught up now... and thoroughly enjoying your report!!
> 
> Taking notes for our trip in December... so thanks for all the tips!



 Thanks for reading along!  I hope it's helpful for your planning.



that's nice said:


> I'm reading... great intro by the way. If I ever get married again I'll have to remember not to invite your family to my wedding again.



Just serve pigs in a blanket and everything will be fine.



that's nice said:


> This pretty much sums up how we felt last September.
> 
> But we can't be happier now.



I'm sure we'll be in the same boat.  It's all good.



that's nice said:


> Best guide books around.



He knows of what he speaks!



that's nice said:


> Maybe our wives should be nemesis' or nemesis's or nemesi or what ever the plural is for nemesis (feels like we've been through this before). Anyway, ever see how my wife packs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't even include a carry on for each person and a stroller.





I really, really hope that was in the days before bag fees.



that's nice said:


> Done with Ch. 3. Be back later to punish myself some more.



Please let me apologize in advance.



TwoDoodles said:


> Thanks for the great trip report!



 and thanks for reading!


----------



## afwdwfan

that's nice said:


> Maybe our wives should be nemesis' or nemesis's or nemesi or what ever the plural is for nemesis (feels like we've been through this before). Anyway, ever see how my wife packs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't even include a carry on for each person and a stroller.



It looks like she's a light packer to me.  I just see her pulling a small pink bag.  I don't know who loaded all that crap on that airport cart though.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> It looks like she's a light packer to me.  I just see her pulling a small pink bag.  I don't know who loaded all that crap on that airport cart though.



I think we all know who was meant to be pulling the cart in this situation.


----------



## that's nice

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I really, really hope that was in the days before bag fees.


I'm sure we were flying southwest or jet blue... 






afwdwfan said:


> It looks like she's a light packer to me.  I just see her pulling a small pink bag.  I don't know who loaded all that crap on that airport cart though.


I loaded it all on the cart, someone else packed the bags. 





Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think we all know who was meant to be pulling the cart in this situation.


----------



## podsnel

Hey- it's a beach day in MAUI, dude, no way it can be BORING!!!!

Especially when Scotty is sand surfing. 

I LOVE that you only come in two colors- I believe I laughed so loud when I read that one I woke up Pods.

FYI- Pods is not as impressed as I am that you only come in two colors. 

Such a gorgeous beach, with those mountains right there!

OK- I am ready for more Maui, where are you????

Oh- and PS- there is more than one type of rose.  There's the kind you give your lovely wife when you screw u....I mean, when you want to show her how much you love her, and there's one that is a landscape rose or a wild rose.... Something to keep in mind in case you ever REALLY need to show her how much you love her- you might want to just buy the whole bush.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> Hey- it's a beach day in MAUI, dude, no way it can be BORING!!!!



Well, it sure did beat going to the office.



podsnel said:


> Especially when Scotty is sand surfing.



Good point!



podsnel said:


> I LOVE that you only come in two colors- I believe I laughed so loud when I read that one I woke up Pods.
> 
> FYI- Pods is not as impressed as I am that you only come in two colors.



Yeah, well, I read all about his spa day at Aulani and how much he enjoyed that.  Don't make me dig up those pictures. 



podsnel said:


> Such a gorgeous beach, with those mountains right there!







podsnel said:


> OK- I am ready for more Maui, where are you????



It's coming...for some reason, my boss keeps expecting me to do "work".  Sheesh.



podsnel said:


> Oh- and PS- there is more than one type of rose.  There's the kind you give your lovely wife when you screw u....I mean, when you want to show her how much you love her, and there's one that is a landscape rose or a wild rose.... Something to keep in mind in case you ever REALLY need to show her how much you love her- you might want to just buy the whole bush.



Whoa, nobody said anything about gardening.  As far as I'm concerned, the only roses are the ones that magically appear in the refrigerator at the Super G just when I need them to make amen--uh, tell my wife how much I love her.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Shamelessly post-padding in order to get the next chapter at the top of the page.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Yup, still post-padding.  It's a new low, even for me.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Almost there...


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Sunday, June 23

On Sunday morning, we went to church.  It seemed appropriate, given that we were able to take a big trip to see the majesty of creation.  Might as well take the time to thank the one who made it all possible.

We went to a small non-denominational church called Waipuna Chapel.  As you can see, its a church with a view:






I wont bore you with the details, but we did think it was pretty cool to be able to travel 6,000 miles and still find a place to be welcomed and worship with those of the same faith.

The afternoon was still free for exploration.  So we piled into the Jeep, drove all the way down the mountain, through the town of Kahului, and plunged into the mist-shrouded depths of Iao Valley State Monument.  Here you can see the valley looming ahead of us as we drove.






The Iao Valley is a lush region within the West Maui Mountains featuring steep cliffs dropping down to a stream flowing through the center of the valley.  It was also the site of a huge battle where the forces of Kamehameha I conquered the army of Maui, and with it, the island itself.  The battle was reportedly extremely bloodyso much so that the dead left behind blocked the flow of the stream.  Do you still want to apply the pictures or it didnt happen" rule?

The valley is now a state park, and there is a fee of $5 to park.  It does fill up occasionally, but early on a Sunday afternoon we didnt have trouble finding a parking space.  There are a couple of short trails you can take through the park.  One is a short half-mile climb to an observation area where you can see the Iao Needle, a unique rock formation standing about 1,200 feet above the valley floor.  Theres an offshoot of this trail that meanders along the stream.  The other trail goes through a not-very-well-maintained botanical garden that is supposed to show plants and agricultural methods of Hawaiian culture.  Not much is explained there and some areas seemed overgrown and/or poorly drained.

Anyway, the valley itself is beautiful and doesnt take much time to explore.  We did the uphill hike first to see the Needle.  Along the trail:
















The Needle:


















After checking that out, we walked along the stream.  There are several signs posted asking visitors not to go beyond the trail, but that didnt seem to be stopping numerous people from swimming.  The sun kept disappearing behind clouds, but there was one break in the lower clouds that gave us a cool view ofwell, upper clouds.  Well, it looks better than it sounds:






Heading down the trail:






Some of the few pictures of the stream we got that didnt have obnoxious people in it (insert Oblivious Family joke here):











See the sign?  And somebodys towel laying directly under it?






This was part of the lower garden.  They had a replica of an ancient Hawaiian hut you could explore.





I think Sarah took this picture of a couple of lovebirds on the trail.  Typically when one kid gets to take a picture, all 3 of them end up having to take a picture, and then we just hope that theres one in focus we can keep.






Leaving the valley:






We drove back into Kahului, where we had a couple of important stops to make.  Wait, let me back up a bitwe had one important stop to make.  We needed to go to Costco in order to gas up the Jeep and stock up on supplies for the next days mega-adventure (unfortunately, youll have to wait for the next chapter to find out what that is). 

(Heh.  Suckers!)

But when we drove to the Costco, we saw that there was a Krispy Kreme directly across the street.  And the HOT DOUGHNUTS NOW sign was lit.

So, just like that, we had 2 important stops to make.  First up was the Krispy Kreme.  If there is a better treat than a hot, melty glazed Krispy Kreme doughnut straight out of the oven, I dont know what it is.

Then we went to Costco.  I dropped Julie off to get food inside while I went to wait in the gas line.  Costco has by far the cheapest gas on the island.  When we were there, the typical gas stations were running about $3.59/gallon.  At Costco, the price was around $3.25/gallon.  Needless to say, there were long lines.  But as I told you before, the Costco membership was paying for itself between our rental cars and gas prices.   

Anyway, Id read that I needed to have a full tank of gas before beginning the next days journey, so we made sure that was the case.  As far as the other supplies go, the important item was this:






I think it might have been Dan that mentioned these to me before we left, but I hadnt said anything to Julie.  She was just looking for snacks and picked up a bag on a whim.  Holy cow, these things were good.  Theyre basically onion-flavored kettle chips, and they were amazing.  I am not entirely ashamed to admit that I would end up destroying easily 2/3 of the (Costco-size) bag over the next couple of days.  I wish they sold these on the East Coast.  Then again, I would probably weigh 350 lbs. if that was the case.

Shopping done, we drove up the coast a bit to the town of Paia, located along the northern edge of Maui.  This is a funky little artist enclave known for some unique shops and galleries.  It must be a popular place, because parking was at a premium.  Theres one public parking lot on the western edge of town, and we happened to luck into a space just as another person was pulling out and leaving.






We wandered the streets and shops for a while, bought some postcards to mail to friends, and then headed for our main objective: we were there to try Hawaiian Shave Ice.

Im not totally up on the history of shave ice, but this treat was apparently developed in Hawaii and locals will insist to you that it is most definitely NOT a sno-cone.  Sno-cones consist of crushed bits of ice and flavored syrup.  Shave ice is ice that has been shaved down by a sharp blade, giving it a much smoother texturewith flavored syrup, of course.

I can also tell you that Dumbo, Aladdins Flying Carpets, the Astro-Orbiter, and Tri-Ceratops Spin are most definitely NOT the same ride.

We tried out Tobis Shave Ice in Paia because my aunt and cousin knew the owner (theyre neighbors).  A typical cup of shave ice runs you about $4, and you can mix up to three flavors.  We went with primarily fruit flavors, getting all sorts of mixes of orange, pineapple, mango, lemon-lime






Whats that?  The yellow ice?  Oh, I know what youre thinking.  Dont worry, its pineapple.

Scotty was the lone holdout on flavor-mixing, insisting on root beer and only root beer syrup in his cup.

So how did it taste?  Well, it was pretty yummy.  But, Ill be honest here

it tasted like a sno-cone to me.  Dont tell anyone.

That was our Sunday on Maui.  Normally I would close with a picture of yet another gorgeous Maui sunset, but youre probably tired of that by now.  So heres a basketball backboard mounted on a palm tree.  Because, you know, what the heck.






*Coming Up Next: * Embarking on one of the most infamous drives in America.  But we have Maui Onion chips, so what could go wrong?


----------



## KatMark

Great update, Mark.

First, where the heck was my postcard???????????????????????????

What a beautiful valley and streams (and what's wrong with people not following the rules?).

I am really angry with you right now. And do you want to know why? Because I love Krispy Kreme and now I'm going to have to make Mark leave to go to work early one morning so we can go to the one and only one we have here anymore. Wait, I guess it is my Mark who is goinjg to be mad at you. 

Sno Cone/shaved ice? Same thing to me.

I have to say that we don't go to church (Mark's wedding was the first time we've been to church except for a funeral since the kids made their confirmation). But with a view like that, I just might be tempted to go.


----------



## that's nice

> So we had the in-room coffee, which was decidedly mediocre. But still better than Nescafe. So we had that going for us, which was nice.


No Kona coffee in room? BLAH!

The resort looks stunning. Lazy river& water slides- who needs anything else?

Great write up on Pearl Harbor. 



> I was pretty disappointed in my fellow visitors. We had been told numerous times that this was a tomb, and decorum was appropriate, such as maintaining a respectful quiet. We walked inside and saw people texting, gabbing on their phones to their buddies, etc. It made me sad to see such a lack of respect.


That is a shame. I remember when we were there, there was no one talking except for whispers and very discretely. Seeing the oil still rising from the ship is surreal. 



> Behold the Pineapple Bacon Cheeseburger


I knew I'd see a burger in this TR. 



> We found another friend along the way. Youre welcome, Kathy.


LOL... well played! 



> The hike itself is just under a mile, and you climb about 560 feet from the crater floor to the summit.


'Where do these stairs go?'
'They go up.'


And I'm sure you continued your exercise regimen when you got home, right? 

Awesome pictures from Diamond Head! I wish we had more time on Oahu than 2 full days on our honeymoon. 



> So why not continue snacking and eat an early dinner? We gave the kids a choice between Matsumoto Shave Ice in town or Dole Whips at the tourist trap known as the Dole Plantation, and they chose&


Smart kids you have there. I'll take a Dole whip in Hawaii any day. 


OK finished Chapter 8... I'll B back!


----------



## MEK

Captain_Oblivious said:


> So how did it taste?  Well, it was pretty yummy.  But, Ill be honest here
> 
> it tasted like a sno-cone to me.  Dont tell anyone.



Wait - say it isn't so!  I have heard so much about the delicacy of shaved ice that I can't believe it is nothing more than a son-cone!  What the...?   

At least Scotty knew the truth.  Smart boy for insisting on a single flavor. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



Yup - that's something you don't see around these parts much.  

Love the scenery pictures.  Denny and I had the fortune of being able to spend a few days in Tahiti when returning from NZ.  Your pictures definitely remind me of the scenery there.  Those mountains are just gorgeous.


----------



## chattadisser

Captain_Oblivious said:


> But when we drove to the Costco, we saw that there was a Krispy Kreme directly across the street.  And the HOT DOUGHNUTS NOW sign was lit.
> 
> So, just like that, we had 2 important stops to make.  First up was the Krispy Kreme.  If there is a better treat than a hot, melty glazed Krispy Kreme doughnut straight out of the oven, I dont know what it is.



There are not too many things as irresitible as Krispy Kreme when the HOT sign is on.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Im not totally up on the history of shave ice, but this treat was apparently developed in Hawaii and locals will insist to you that it is most definitely NOT a sno-cone.  Sno-cones consist of crushed bits of ice and flavored syrup.  Shave ice is ice that has been shaved down by a sharp blade, giving it a much smoother texturewith flavored syrup, of course.
> 
> So how did it taste?  Well, it was pretty yummy.  But, Ill be honest here
> 
> it tasted like a sno-cone to me.  Dont tell anyone.



I've heard people rave about shaved Hawaiian ice and I've always wondered "isn't that a snow cone?" and now I know....it is!

Christine


----------



## declansdad

Nice pictures of your hike, looks like a beautiful area.  

I really want to see the guy that plays on the basketball hoop.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Chapter 13: Yea, We Walked Through The Valley *



I suspect that this particular valley will be just a might less  shall we say: challenging - then that other one there.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> On Sunday morning, we went to church. It seemed appropriate, given that we were able to take a big trip to see the majesty of creation. Might as well take the time to thank the one who made it all possible.



Generally a good plan for starting off most days.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Do you still want to apply the pictures or it didnt happen" rule?



Well actually, if you happen to have pictures of this, the thing Im really interested in is seeing the time machine you used to acquire them.

Imagine the possibilities




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The valley is now a state park, and there is a fee of $5 to park.



Parking fees seem to be rather common out there.
Probably a good idea to always have a small bit of cash on you at all times.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The other trail goes through a not-very-well-maintained botanical garden that is supposed to show plants and agricultural methods of Hawaiian culture.



Unfortunate.  Not all state parks are created equal.
But then again, a not very well maintained park in Hawaii does still have the subtle advantage of actually being in Hawaii.  Nice as they may be, none of my states park can make that particular claim. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> After checking that out, we walked along the stream. There are several signs posted asking visitors not to go beyond the trail, but that didnt seem to be stopping numerous people from swimming.



Its just a sign Im sure they didnt mean me.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Some of the few pictures of the stream we got that didnt have obnoxious people in it (insert Oblivious Family joke here):



Too late the author already took care of that.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think Sarah took this picture of a couple of lovebirds on the trail. Typically when one kid gets to take a picture, all 3 of them end up having to take a picture, and then we just hope that theres one in focus we can keep.



Well at least with digital imagery you can allow that kind of thing. 
In the days of film, giving up three of your 24 frames for stuff that might not be usable was a more expensive proposition (and could cost you the ability to take a really great shot later on).  Technology can be a mighty good thing. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> (unfortunately, youll have to wait for the next chapter to find out what that is).
> 
> (Heh. Suckers!)



Sucker?  All I have to do is wait and read it.
You're the one that has to do the work of writing it.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> But when we drove to the Costco, we saw that there was a Krispy Kreme directly across the street. And the HOT DOUGHNUTS NOW sign was lit.



Round here, all that means is that the clock is somewhere between 6:00 and 11:00 (AM or PM).  You dont need no app, theyre always Hot Now during those times.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> If there is a better treat than a hot, melty glazed Krispy Kreme doughnut straight out of the oven, I dont know what it is.



The key lime pie of awesomeness?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Theyre basically onion-flavored kettle chips, and they were amazing.



Interesting.  
Too bad theyre not available locally or Id have to try them out.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Im not totally up on the history of shave ice, but this treat was apparently developed in Hawaii and locals will insist to you that it is most definitely NOT a sno-cone.



Well thats true if you consider that out this way we dont generally put ice-cream in the bottom of the cup or add beans as a layer between the cream and the ice.

Yall did try it that way right?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can also tell you that Dumbo, Aladdins Flying Carpets, the Astro-Orbiter, and Tri-Ceratops Spin are most definitely NOT the same ride.



Oh, of course not 
Its sacrilege to even suggest such a thing





Captain_Oblivious said:


> That was our Sunday on Maui. Normally I would close with a picture of yet another gorgeous Maui sunset, but youre probably tired of that by now.



Ummm no, not really.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> So heres a basketball backboard mounted on a palm tree. Because, you know, what the heck.



Now Im short and fat, but that may just be a smidgen higher than normal.
Do they offer a free shave ice for being able to dunk a ball in that basket?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next: * Embarking on one of the most infamous drives in America.  But we have Maui Onion chips, so what could go wrong?



Well if The onion chips can be used to pull a rented Jeep out of a gorge (or serve as a parachute while plunging into said gorge)

then Id say: not a thing.


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> On Sunday morning, we went to church.  It seemed appropriate, given that we were able to take a big trip to see the majesty of creation.  Might as well take the time to thank the one who made it all possible.


Seems reasonable to me. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We went to a small non-denominational church called Waipuna Chapel.  As you can see, its a church with a view


Doesn't everything have a view in Hawaii? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The sun kept disappearing behind clouds, but there was one break in the lower clouds that gave us a cool view ofwell, upper clouds.


Scientific terms, of course.  Meteorology 101... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They had a replica of an ancient Hawaiian hut you could explore.


Explore...    Yep, a thatch roof with some wood posts.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> But when we drove to the Costco, we saw that there was a Krispy Kreme directly across the street.  And the HOT DOUGHNUTS NOW sign was lit.


So... what was better?  The Hawaiian truck donuts or the ones you can get anywhere? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Im not totally up on the history of shave ice, but this treat was apparently developed in Hawaii and locals will insist to you that it is most definitely NOT a sno-cone.  Sno-cones consist of crushed bits of ice and flavored syrup.  Shave ice is ice that has been shaved down by a sharp blade, giving it a much smoother texturewith flavored syrup, of course.


So... kind of like that kakigori at the Japan pavilion in EPCOT isn't a sno cone either??? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can also tell you that Dumbo, Aladdins Flying Carpets, the Astro-Orbiter, and Tri-Ceratops Spin are most definitely NOT the same ride.


They aren't the _same_ ride.  They're just carbon copies.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So heres a basketball backboard mounted on a palm tree.  Because, you know, what the heck.


Because a 10' goal isn't difficult enough...


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

Oh! Oh!  I bet I know what tomorrow's adventure is!!!!!  But I won't tell anyone and spoil the fun for everyone else 

Mountains and trails with streams bring back good memories from Mountain Camp.  It may not have been that tropical, but oh the stories I could tell.

Your pictures just continue to make me drool over the idea of a Hawaiian vacation.  I'm dying to go.  But with 2 Disney trips on the schedule this year....it'll have to wait.  And now that my parents have finally bought a new bed (yes, they're sleeping on a real mattress now), our Camry died.   I guess the good news is that come January I move out and their financial situation is no longer my problem.  My student loans, however.......


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

The scenery continues to be spectacular.  I remember hiking to the Iao Needle as a kid.  Very cool!  What is the matter with the people blatantly displaying the "do not pass" sign?    I'd be afraid that park rangers had a very good reason for putting the sign up in the first place!  

I think I know your next destination too.  If it's what I'm thinking of, I sure hope no one is prone to feeling car sick.  

That basketball hoop looks awfully high.....


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think it might have been Dan that mentioned these to me before we left, but I hadnt said anything to Julie.



glad you liked the chips, anytime my SIL comes home i make her bring me as many bags as she can handle.

the last trip she came home, her carry on was a paper grocery bag that she had stuffed with the cosco size bag of those chips...she was happy to hand that over to me after an overnight layover on the west coast   anything for those chips.


----------



## middlepat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anyway, the valley itself is beautiful and doesnt take much time to explore.  We did the uphill hike first to see the Needle.  Along the trail:



Definitely on our list for our next visit.  Looks like a great excursion.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Some of the few pictures of the stream we got that didnt have obnoxious people in it (insert Oblivious Family



Sometimes these things just write themselves.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> joke here):



Whoops, the sentence continued.....



Captain_Oblivious said:


> See the sign?  And somebodys towel laying directly under it?



Those are merely suggestions, right?  Kind of like speed limit signs?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We drove back into Kahului, where we had a couple of important stops to make.  Wait, let me back up a bitwe had one important stop to make.  We needed to go to Costco in order to gas up the Jeep and stock up on supplies for the next days mega-adventure (unfortunately, youll have to wait for the next chapter to find out what that is).



I think I might have and idea..... you're going to find Carmen Santiago?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> But when we drove to the Costco, we saw that there was a Krispy Kreme directly across the street.  And the HOT DOUGHNUTS NOW sign was lit.



Detour!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So, just like that, we had 2 important stops to make.  First up was the Krispy Kreme.  If there is a better treat than a hot, melty glazed Krispy Kreme doughnut straight out of the oven, I dont know what it is.



I would say champange out of the Stanley Cup.... but that's just me.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think it might have been Dan that mentioned these to me before we left, but I hadnt said anything to Julie.  She was just looking for snacks and picked up a bag on a whim.  Holy cow, these things were good.  Theyre basically onion-flavored kettle chips, and they were amazing.  I am not entirely ashamed to admit that I would end up destroying easily 2/3 of the (Costco-size) bag over the next couple of days.  I wish they sold these on the East Coast.  Then again, I would probably weigh 350 lbs. if that was the case.



Gotta love the Maui chips.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Shopping done, we drove up the coast a bit to the town of Paia, located along the northern edge of Maui.  This is a funky little artist enclave known for some unique shops and galleries.  It must be a popular place, because parking was at a premium.  Theres one public parking lot on the western edge of town, and we happened to luck into a space just as another person was pulling out and leaving.



Love Pa'ia, hate the parking.  This is the place where Anthony's Coffee Shop is and where I stock up on good coffee each visit.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We wandered the streets and shops for a while, bought some postcards to mail to friends, and then headed for our main objective: we were there to try Hawaiian Shave Ice.



Ooohhh...shave ice.  I wonder if it's anything like a sno-cone?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Im not totally up on the history of shave ice, but this treat was apparently developed in Hawaii and locals will insist to you that it is most definitely NOT a sno-cone.  Sno-cones consist of crushed bits of ice and flavored syrup.  Shave ice is ice that has been shaved down by a sharp blade, giving it a much smoother texturewith flavored syrup, of course.



of course.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can also tell you that Dumbo, Aladdins Flying Carpets, the Astro-Orbiter, and Tri-Ceratops Spin are most definitely NOT the same ride.



Absolutely not.  Dinosaurs are not the same as Elephants.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We tried out Tobis Shave Ice in Paia because my aunt and cousin knew the owner (theyre neighbors).  A typical cup of shave ice runs you about $4, and you can mix up to three flavors.  We went with primarily fruit flavors, getting all sorts of mixes of orange, pineapple, mango, lemon-lime



Purple is a fruit.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Whats that?  The yellow ice?  Oh, I know what youre thinking.  Dont worry, its pineapple.



That's what they told you at least.....



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Scotty was the lone holdout on flavor-mixing, insisting on root beer and only root beer syrup in his cup.



No reason to mess with greatness.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So how did it taste?  Well, it was pretty yummy.  But, Ill be honest here
> 
> it tasted like a sno-cone to me.  Dont tell anyone.



  Typical mainlander.... not appreciating the subtle nuances of the shaved ice.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next: * Embarking on one of the most infamous drives in America.  But we have Maui Onion chips, so what could go wrong?



Let me explain.... no there is too much, let me sum up....


----------



## Poolrat

Another beautiful relaxing day.  You sure made the most of relaxation.  
Finally caught up and trying to stay that way.


----------



## that's nice

Mark said:
			
		

> For our first order of business, Julie and I decided to do something wed never done before:
> 
> Sit through a time-share presentation.
> 
> Ok, it was for DVC, so it wasnt that bad. And we were solely motivated by greed. Theyd placed a card in our room saying we could attend a presentation and receive a $100 gift card for the Aulani gift shop. We figured: well, 1 hour of our time is probably worth $100 in this case, considering we were going to spend it on souvenirs anyway.


NOOOOOOOO!!!!! DON"T DO IT. IT's A TRAP!!!!!!








> The only debt I carry is my mortgage and Im not ready to add more. Also, we like to vacation by seeing many different places, spending a couple of nights here and there, and the DVC model doesnt really fit that style. Soitll have to remain a someday dream.


WHEW! 



> $100 richer, we went to see if we still had kids. We figured if they hadnt been kidnapped by now, they would be at each others throats fighting over the game. Or maybe splashing around in the pool, acting like THAT family. Or maybe theyd found the charge privileges on our room key and had gotten a head start in the gift shop. <SNIP>
> 
> At some point, we got up and headed to the gift shop when everybody was dressed so we could pick out souvenirs and maybe, possibly, a few Christmas gifts the kids dont know about yet because we snuck back down after they were in bed to pick them up. How far did $100 go? It gets you 3 t-shirts.
> 
> Thats not an exaggeration. T-shirts run about $30 - $35 here, and theyre among the cheaper items. Heres a helpful formula for your souvenir budget: normal price + Hawaii markup + Disney markup = Aulani Mega Sticker Shock.
> 
> Even with the gift card, this put a nice dent in the wallet. But how many times will you get to go to Aulani? You know youre buying the stuff. They know youre buying it. So theyve got you.


I think they've caught onto people going to the presentation just for the gift card.  

Next chapter

Glad your flight to Maui was uneventful and short. 



> Then we did something almost unheard-of on an Oblivious Family Vacation®:
> 
> We did absolutely nothing.


 

Your Aunts house is beautiful and the view? OMG! 



> Coming Up Next: We're on Maui. In June. Wearing sweatshirts.


I KNOW WHAT YOU DID!!!! 



> One of those particular activities was driving to the top of Haleakala.


I knew it! But you didn't go at 3am to see the sun rise?

Great pics from Haleakala!!!!



> Those little light-brown tracks in the crater are hiking trails. You can spend the entire day hiking in the park or even rent a cabin and spend the night down there.


Sounds fun unless the volcano decides that it is ready to blow. Makes for a rude awakening running from hot liquid mag-muh. 


I'm almost caught up.....


----------



## that's nice

Mark said:
			
		

> Because the road connections are so limited on the island, it took about 45-50 minutes to drive from Kula on the mountain all the way down to the beach. If only they would hire a road engineer to improve the travel options&


You know any? 

I'd comment more on your beach chapter but I got bored. 

{great beach pics BTW... look like you guys had a fun time.}



> There are several signs posted asking visitors not to go beyond the trail, but that didnt seem to be stopping numerous people from swimming.


Seems like that happens a lot in Hawaii. 



> But when we drove to the Costco, we saw that there was a Krispy Kreme directly across the street. And the HOT DOUGHNUTS NOW sign was lit.
> 
> So, just like that, we had 2 important stops to make. First up was the Krispy Kreme. If there is a better treat than a hot, melty glazed Krispy Kreme doughnut straight out of the oven, I dont know what it is.


Every time I think this TR is sophisticated, it always come crashing back to reality with posts like this. 



> Anyway, Id read that I needed to have a full tank of gas before beginning the next days journey, so we made sure that was the case.


I know what you did!!!! CAn I guess?????

The Road to Hana



> I can also tell you that Dumbo, Aladdins Flying Carpets, the Astro-Orbiter, and Tri-Ceratops Spin are most definitely NOT the same ride.




Nice BB hoop on a palm tree... how high was that thing?


OK MR. Oblivious I am all caught up... now I can join in with the, what I can imagine is, great banter.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

middlepat said:


> Those are merely suggestions, right?  Kind of like speed limit signs?



Around here those signs are actually referred to as:
Suggested Retail Speed
 




middlepat said:


> Let me explain.... no there is too much, let me sum up....



That doesn't leave much time for dilly-dallying.




that's nice said:


> OK MR. Oblivious I am all caught up... now I can join in with the, what I can imagine is, great banter.



I know youve read Prior Oblivious TRs so I have to attribute that last notion to a severe bout of amnesia.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

KatMark said:


> Great update, Mark.
> 
> First, where the heck was my postcard???????????????????????????



Um...you didn't get it?  Gosh, I can't believe it didn't make it.  Must be the USPS cutbacks...yeah, that's it...



KatMark said:


> What a beautiful valley and streams (and what's wrong with people not following the rules?).



Just goes to show that no matter where you go, you will find irritating people.



KatMark said:


> I am really angry with you right now. And do you want to know why? Because I love Krispy Kreme and now I'm going to have to make Mark leave to go to work early one morning so we can go to the one and only one we have here anymore. Wait, I guess it is my Mark who is goinjg to be mad at you.



If he ends up with a donut, can he really be that mad?  We actually don't have a Krispy Kreme in Delaware so it's a rare treat for us.



KatMark said:


> Sno Cone/shaved ice? Same thing to me.



Pretty much.  It is a softer texture, and I should point out that Julie and the kids really liked it a lot and sait it was better than sno-cones.  Maybe I just don't appreciate the nuances.



KatMark said:


> I have to say that we don't go to church (Mark's wedding was the first time we've been to church except for a funeral since the kids made their confirmation). But with a view like that, I just might be tempted to go.



Everyone has their priorities.  It's always been important for us, and making time to go even on vacation helps to reinforce that for the kids.



that's nice said:


> No Kona coffee in room? BLAH!



Well, the in-room coffee was a "Kona blend".  Which basically means 10% Kona, 90% 



that's nice said:


> The resort looks stunning. Lazy river& water slides- who needs anything else?[/QUOET]
> 
> Not much more I can say.  Aulani was amazing.  I hope we get to go back someday.
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great write up on Pearl Harbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a shame. I remember when we were there, there was no one talking except for whispers and very discretely. Seeing the oil still rising from the ship is surreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really is.  I had remembered people being much more respectful in my past visit as well. It really was a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I'd see a burger in this TR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you were sitting down when you read that.
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... well played!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Where do these stairs go?'
> 'They go up.'
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *+1* for Ghostbusters.
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sure you continued your exercise regimen when you got home, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um...yeah.  It's just a different kind of exercise. I try to work with gravity to help hold the couch down on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome pictures from Diamond Head! I wish we had more time on Oahu than 2 full days on our honeymoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We really had a rushed tour of the island as well.  We'll just have to go back.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a joint Aulani trip is in our future!  Hope you like burgers.
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smart kids you have there. I'll take a Dole whip in Hawaii any day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mama didn't raise no dummies.  Having tried shave ice at this point, I think they made the right call.
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK finished Chapter 8... I'll B back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, this is a lot of hard work.  Your effort is appreciated.  Just don't think about how many hours you'll never get back.
Click to expand...


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MEK said:


> Wait - say it isn't so!  I have heard so much about the delicacy of shaved ice that I can't believe it is nothing more than a son-cone!  What the...?



Julie insists shave ice is better.  I guess you'll just have to try it for yourself.



MEK said:


> At least Scotty knew the truth.  Smart boy for insisting on a single flavor.



I liked the mix.  We didn't really have a good picture, but they were much more colorful than Scotty's poop brown.  Excuse me, _root beer_ brown.



MEK said:


> Yup - that's something you don't see around these parts much.
> 
> Love the scenery pictures.  Denny and I had the fortune of being able to spend a few days in Tahiti when returning from NZ.  Your pictures definitely remind me of the scenery there.  Those mountains are just gorgeous.



I bet Tahiti was pretty awesome.  Actually, I bet NZ was awesome too.  Sounds like an amazing trip!



chattadisser said:


> There are not too many things as irresitible as Krispy Kreme when the HOT sign is on.



It's kind of like a bug zapper for people.  The glow draws you in, and you can't resist its allure...you could be heading to certain doom inside, but you don't really care...



chattadisser said:


> I've heard people rave about shaved Hawaiian ice and I've always wondered "isn't that a snow cone?" and now I know....it is!



Unless maybe you need a more discerning palate than mine.  Mine was dulled through years of greasy hamburgers and cheese steaks.



declansdad said:


> Nice pictures of your hike, looks like a beautiful area.
> 
> I really want to see the guy that plays on the basketball hoop.



I'd love to know how they installed it.


----------



## that's nice

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I know you’ve read Prior Oblivious TRs so I have to attribute that last notion to a severe bout of amnesia.




You (in a collective plural sense) are to blame. 

Humm does that last sentence even make sense? Should I have just written ya'll are to blame? 






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, the in-room coffee was a "Kona blend".  Which basically means 10% Kona, 90%


I guess 10% is better than 0%.



> *+1* for Ghostbusters.


YEAH! I got points!!!!  



> Maybe a joint Aulani trip is in our future!  Hope you like burgers.


I love burgers and I don't eat enough of them. When we going? 



> Man, this is a lot of hard work.  Your effort is appreciated.  Just don't think about how many hours you'll never get back.


That's ok. Not to give you a big head or anything but if this whole making roads and bridges thing doesn't work out you should really start writing your own novels, or travel guides, or poems.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

that's nice said:


> Should I have just written *ya'll* are to blame?



 Closer to the truth.  

We just need to get you to move the apostrophe one letter to the left and start using the word right regular like, and youll make for a real fine honorary Southner.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I suspect that this particular valley will be just a might less  shall we say: challenging - then that other one there.



It was a tough choice for our 15th anniversary plans: Hawaii...Valley of Death...Hawaii...Valley of Death...



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Generally a good plan for starting off most days.



Good point.  I guess that makes me an ingrate on the other 6 days of the week.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well actually, if you happen to have pictures of this, the thing Im really interested in is seeing the time machine you used to acquire them.
> 
> Imagine the possibilities



It would have been an extra $49.95/day to rent the Jeep with the flux capacitor, which I thought was a rip-off, to be honest.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Parking fees seem to be rather common out there.
> Probably a good idea to always have a small bit of cash on you at all times.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Unfortunate.  Not all state parks are created equal.
> But then again, a not very well maintained park in Hawaii does still have the subtle advantage of actually being in Hawaii.  Nice as they may be, none of my states park can make that particular claim.



Also a good point.  



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Its just a sign Im sure they didnt mean me.



The rules are there for everybody else.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Too late the author already took care of that.



I can't make it too easy for you guys.  Is it bad that I have to proofread every chapter for stuff like that?  I'm always wondering, "Ok, how are the other DIS Dads going to crack wise about this?" 




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well at least with digital imagery you can allow that kind of thing.
> In the days of film, giving up three of your 24 frames for stuff that might not be usable was a more expensive proposition (and could cost you the ability to take a really great shot later on).  Technology can be a mighty good thing.



Yeah, digital photography was a real revolution.  I remember the days of conserving your shots, waiting for something that was truly worth the film.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sucker?  All I have to do is wait and read it.
> You're the one that has to do the work of writing it.



Well, we wouldn't do it if we didn't enjoy it.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Round here, all that means is that the clock is somewhere between 6:00 and 11:00 (AM or PM).  You dont need no app, theyre always Hot Now during those times.



Is this heaven?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The key lime pie of awesomeness?



That's definitely up there.  I don't know if it's a "snack", though.  That's a full-fledged dessert.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Interesting.
> Too bad theyre not available locally or Id have to try them out.



I really wish they had those chips around these parts.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well thats true if you consider that out this way we dont generally put ice-cream in the bottom of the cup or add beans as a layer between the cream and the ice.
> 
> Yall did try it that way right?



At $4 just for the flavored ice, I shudder to think would the extras would have cost.  When you have 5 (almost 6) mouths to feed, those things add up fast.  As for the beans, I have a disconnect there.  I'm not a big fan of beans by themselves, or in most meals.  Adding beans to a dessert/sweet treat just feels wrong to me. 




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh, of course not
> Its sacrilege to even suggest such a thing







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ummm no, not really.



Oh. Well, don't worry, we'll have another sunset or two.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Now Im short and fat, but that may just be a smidgen higher than normal.
> Do they offer a free shave ice for being able to dunk a ball in that basket?



I think the reward needs to be higher than that.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well if The onion chips can be used to pull a rented Jeep out of a gorge (or serve as a parachute while plunging into said gorge)
> 
> then Id say: not a thing.



But I thought Jeeps could go anywhere!


----------



## jekjones1558

Love Paia.  Was hoping for some photos of windsurfers up near Mama's Fish House just outside of Paia.  Maybe on the next report (bet you are doing the Road to Hana--if so, be forewarned that back seat riders may require Dramamine).


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

jekjones1558 said:


> Love Paia.  Was hoping for some photos of windsurfers up near Mama's Fish House just outside of Paia.  Maybe on the next report (bet you are doing the Road to Hana--if so, be forewarned that back seat riders may require Dramamine).



Skipping ahead a bit just to respond to this one.  First of all, 

We actually did see the windsurfers and got a lot of pictures...you'll just need to stay tuned for a few chapters, is all.


----------



## jekjones1558

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Skipping ahead a bit just to respond to this one.  First of all,
> 
> We actually did see the windsurfers and got a lot of pictures...you'll just need to stay tuned for a few chapters, is all.



Great!  Can't wait!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Seems reasonable to me.







afwdwfan said:


> Doesn't everything have a view in Hawaii?



Um...I'm gonna go with yes.



afwdwfan said:


> Scientific terms, of course.  Meteorology 101...



Good thing nothing else was happening.  I would have fallen all over myself trying to describe wet stuff falling from the sky!



afwdwfan said:


> Explore...    Yep, a thatch roof with some wood posts.



Work with me here. 



afwdwfan said:


> So... what was better?  The Hawaiian truck donuts or the ones you can get anywhere?



"Anywhere" is a relative term, as there is no Krispy Kreme in Delaware.  So it feels a little more exotic to us to be able to get them fresh.  That being said, malasadas are more rare, so I'll give them the nod.  Both are best fresh out of the fryer, though.



afwdwfan said:


> So... kind of like that kakigori at the Japan pavilion in EPCOT isn't a sno cone either???



Exactly!  Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain.



afwdwfan said:


> They aren't the _same_ ride.  They're just carbon copies.



Well, the camel does spit water at you.



afwdwfan said:


> Because a 10' goal isn't difficult enough...



I don't really get the point of that one, but then again...I did mention this was an artist town, right?



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Oh! Oh!  I bet I know what tomorrow's adventure is!!!!!  But I won't tell anyone and spoil the fun for everyone else



Looks like the secret may be out...



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Mountains and trails with streams bring back good memories from Mountain Camp.  It may not have been that tropical, but oh the stories I could tell.







SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Your pictures just continue to make me drool over the idea of a Hawaiian vacation.  I'm dying to go.  But with 2 Disney trips on the schedule this year....it'll have to wait.  And now that my parents have finally bought a new bed (yes, they're sleeping on a real mattress now), our Camry died.   I guess the good news is that come January I move out and their financial situation is no longer my problem.  My student loans, however.......



Well, Disney trips are not a bad consolation prize.  

 for real mattresses!

 for student loans.



2xcited2sleep said:


> The scenery continues to be spectacular.  I remember hiking to the Iao Needle as a kid.  Very cool!  What is the matter with the people blatantly displaying the "do not pass" sign?    I'd be afraid that park rangers had a very good reason for putting the sign up in the first place!



The guidebook mentions a lot of these types of circumstances where the signs are basically posted but not enforced for liability reasons.  So if you slip and fall and hit your head on a rock, it's your own dumb fault.



2xcited2sleep said:


> I think I know your next destination too.  If it's what I'm thinking of, I sure hope no one is prone to feeling car sick.



(cue Indiana Jones music)



2xcited2sleep said:


> That basketball hoop looks awfully high.....



Maybe it's for coconuts to fall through?



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> glad you liked the chips, anytime my SIL comes home i make her bring me as many bags as she can handle.



Those things are awesome.  Can she bring back more for me?



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> the last trip she came home, her carry on was a paper grocery bag that she had stuffed with the cosco size bag of those chips...she was happy to hand that over to me after an overnight layover on the west coast   anything for those chips.



You said it.  I'd hide them from the rest of the family.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

middlepat said:


> Definitely on our list for our next visit.  Looks like a great excursion.



It won't take you much time, either. 



middlepat said:


> Sometimes these things just write themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, the sentence continued.....



And there it is!  Good job spiking the setup.



middlepat said:


> Those are merely suggestions, right?  Kind of like speed limit signs?
> 
> More like guidelines, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> middlepat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might have and idea..... you're going to find Carmen Santiago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's one idea.  I think she has a better travel budget though.
> 
> 
> 
> middlepat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detour!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't pass up the hot Krispy Kreme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> middlepat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say champange out of the Stanley Cup.... but that's just me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have to invoke Pictures Or It Didn't Happen here.
> 
> 
> 
> middlepat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the Maui chips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> middlepat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love Pa'ia, hate the parking.  This is the place where Anthony's Coffee Shop is and where I stock up on good coffee each visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, I see.  I don't remember seeing the coffee shop.
> 
> 
> 
> middlepat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhh...shave ice.  I wonder if it's anything like a sno-cone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> middlepat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not.  Dinosaurs are not the same as Elephants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly!
> 
> 
> 
> middlepat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple is a fruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *+1*
> 
> 
> 
> middlepat said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they told you at least.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the words of Socrates: "I drank what?"
> 
> 
> 
> middlepat said:
> 
> 
> 
> No reason to mess with greatness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what was going on?
> 
> 
> 
> middlepat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical mainlander.... not appreciating the subtle nuances of the shaved ice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you just can't take me anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> middlepat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me explain.... no there is too much, let me sum up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *+1*
> 
> 
> 
> Poolrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another beautiful relaxing day.  You sure made the most of relaxation.
> Finally caught up and trying to stay that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno, I'm going at such a fast pace...
Click to expand...


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

that's nice said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!! DON"T DO IT. IT's A TRAP!!!!!!







that's nice said:


> WHEW!



I could do DVC, or save for college.  Wait, who am I kidding?  I'll never afford college.



that's nice said:


> I think they've caught onto people going to the presentation just for the gift card.



You mean we're not the first people to think of that?



that's nice said:


> Glad your flight to Maui was uneventful and short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Aunts house is beautiful and the view? OMG!



Thanks!  It was a pretty great place to hang out for a week.



that's nice said:


> I KNOW WHAT YOU DID!!!!
> 
> 
> I knew it! But you didn't go at 3am to see the sun rise?
> 
> Great pics from Haleakala!!!!



Um....no. 



that's nice said:


> Sounds fun unless the volcano decides that it is ready to blow. Makes for a rude awakening running from hot liquid mag-muh.



*+1*




that's nice said:


> You know any?



Well, not any good ones.



that's nice said:


> I'd comment more on your beach chapter but I got bored.
> 
> {great beach pics BTW... look like you guys had a fun time.}



 I don't blame you.



that's nice said:


> Seems like that happens a lot in Hawaii.



Maybe it's just me.



that's nice said:


> Every time I think this TR is sophisticated, it always come crashing back to reality with posts like this.



When would you ever get the idea that this TR is sophisticated?  



that's nice said:


> I know what you did!!!! CAn I guess?????
> 
> The Road to Hana



Looks like a good guess! 




that's nice said:


> Nice BB hoop on a palm tree... how high was that thing?



Just high enough that I couldn't dunk on it.



that's nice said:


> OK MR. Oblivious I am all caught up... now I can join in with the, what I can imagine is, great banter.



You keep using that word.  I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Around here those signs are actually referred to as:
> Suggested Retail Speed



Like I said, these are also more like guidelines.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That doesn't leave much time for dilly-dallying.



What I wouldn't give for a holocaust cloak!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I know youve read Prior Oblivious TRs so I have to attribute that last notion to a severe bout of amnesia.







that's nice said:


> You (in a collective plural sense) are to blame.
> 
> Humm does that last sentence even make sense? Should I have just written ya'll are to blame?



Hang on, I'm still looking this up.  "Collective...plural..."



that's nice said:


> I guess 10% is better than 0%.



I guess.  Kind of like certain types of birth control are 97% effective and 3% completely stinking useless. 



that's nice said:


> YEAH! I got points!!!!



What's he win, Johnny?



that's nice said:


> I love burgers and I don't eat enough of them. When we going?



Ummm...now?  I'm a little short on funds, but I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a Hawaiian vacation today.



that's nice said:


> That's ok. Not to give you a big head or anything but if this whole making roads and bridges thing doesn't work out you should really start writing your own novels, or travel guides, or poems.



Wow, I can feel my head swelling with pride already. Thanks!

Oh wait, that was just gas.

I'd love to write novels or travel guides for a living.  The problem is a) finding the time to do so, and b) finding someone who would actually pay me to do so.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Closer to the truth.
> 
> We just need to get you to move the apostrophe one letter to the left and start using the word right regular like, and youll make for a real fine honorary Southner.



Does this mean unlimited fried chicken or grits?


----------



## marvali

Okay, found a little time to get all caught up again...............


Captain_Oblivious said:


> I always struggle with trying to make the beach chapters interesting.


 Really?  Wave jumping and torturing the kids in the water???  How much more interesting does it need to be??? 


Captain_Oblivious said:


> Me and my water-bug.  Looks like someone is already turning red.  Thanks to my Irish blood, I only come in two colors.


 Apparently your definition of lathering up with suntan lotion and my definition are just slightly different............ 


Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie was fooling around with the camera and found some flowering plants holding the dunes together.


 Great find and pic Julie!!! 


Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were trying to figure out in which direction the prevailing wind generally blew.  Any guesses?


 I'm guessing in this picture right to left, since the trees probably have to lean into the wind to keep from getting blown over.............................. 


Captain_Oblivious said:


> Here Scotty made sand models of the Hawaiian islands.


You sure those are "sand" models? 


Captain_Oblivious said:


> On Sunday morning, we went to church.  It seemed appropriate, given that we were able to take a big trip to see the majesty of creation.  Might as well take the time to thank the one who made it all possible.


 


Captain_Oblivious said:


> The Needle:


Sharp, really sharp.................. 


Captain_Oblivious said:


> See the sign?  And somebodys towel laying directly under it?


 Insert Oblivious family joke here???? 


Captain_Oblivious said:


> But when we drove to the Costco, we saw that there was a Krispy Kreme directly across the street.  And the HOT DOUGHNUTS NOW sign was lit.


 An "impossible to pass the opportunity by" type moment there!!! 


Captain_Oblivious said:


> As far as the other supplies go, the important item was this:


 Okay good, I was considering a trip just for the fried apple pies at McDonald's, which seemed a little extravagant, but now that I have two worthwhile reasons to go, plus throw in that KK across from the Costco..................can you say SLAM DUNK??? 


Captain_Oblivious said:


> We wandered the streets and shops for a while, bought some postcards to mail to friends, and then headed for our main objective: we were there to try Hawaiian Shave Ice.
> So how did it taste?  Well, it was pretty yummy.  But, Ill be honest here
> it tasted like a sno-cone to me.  Dont tell anyone.


 One is an icy concoction of sweet, thick kool-aid type syrup, and the other is well.............uh............uh.........??? 

Okay, if you can't tell the difference you are obviously not much of a connoisseur of Shave Ice, uh sno-cones, uh Shave Ice................. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Um...you didn't get it?  Gosh, I can't believe it didn't make it.  Must be the USPS cutbacks...yeah, that's it...


 I got the card Mark sent me, and I'm sure they were mailed at the same time, so hang in there Kathy!  You should eventually be able to say you got the one Mark sent you sometime soon too.........


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

marvali said:


> Okay, found a little time to get all caught up again...............



Oh there you are, Perry.  I mean, uh, Marv.



marvali said:


> Really?  Wave jumping and torturing the kids in the water???  How much more interesting does it need to be???



Well, when you put it that way...



marvali said:


> Apparently your definition of lathering up with suntan lotion and my definition are just slightly different............



You know how all those sunscreen bottles say "waterproof for up to 80 minutes"?  Yeah, try 15.



marvali said:


> Great find and pic Julie!!!







marvali said:


> I'm guessing in this picture right to left, since the trees probably have to lean into the wind to keep from getting blown over..............................



Is that your final answer?




marvali said:


> You sure those are "sand" models?



I hope so.  I stepped on one. 



marvali said:


> Sharp, really sharp..................



I won't mention how the Hawaiians saw this formation, then.



marvali said:


> Insert Oblivious family joke here????







marvali said:


> An "impossible to pass the opportunity by" type moment there!!!



Like moths to a flame...



marvali said:


> Okay good, I was considering a trip just for the fried apple pies at McDonald's, which seemed a little extravagant, but now that I have two worthwhile reasons to go, plus throw in that KK across from the Costco..................can you say SLAM DUNK???



Why else would you go to Hawaii, anyway?



marvali said:


> One is an icy concoction of sweet, thick kool-aid type syrup, and the other is well.............uh............uh.........???



Exactly.  I don't know why Julie was giving me a hard time.



marvali said:


> Okay, if you can't tell the difference you are obviously not much of a connoisseur of Shave Ice, uh sno-cones, uh Shave Ice.................







marvali said:


> I got the card Mark sent me, and I'm sure they were mailed at the same time, so hang in there Kathy!  You should eventually be able to say you got the one Mark sent you sometime soon too.........


----------



## Poolrat

All caught up - Can't believe work has been such ..... work around here.  This is supposed to be the slow season you know.  

KK in Hawaii?   and Fried Mickey D Pies?   Sign me up!!! 

Everything is beautiful - except for the non-rule followers


----------



## eandesmom

I don't recall if I commented on your boring beach day(given how very behind I am everywhere) but..

I'll take one of those any day...and it wasn't boring!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sunday, June 23
> 
> On Sunday morning, we went to church.  It seemed appropriate, given that we were able to take a big trip to see the majesty of creation.  Might as well take the time to thank the one who made it all possible.



  I need to figure that out for our DLR trip.  Really bugs both Jeff and I they have scheduled it over EASTER!


The valley is now a state park, and there is a fee of $5 to park.  It does fill up occasionally, but early on a Sunday afternoon we didnt have trouble finding a parking space.  There are a couple of short trails you can take through the park.  One is a short half-mile climb to an observation area where you can see the Iao Needle, a unique rock formation standing about 1,200 feet above the valley floor.  Theres an offshoot of this trail that meanders along the stream.  The other trail goes through a not-very-well-maintained botanical garden that is supposed to show plants and agricultural methods of Hawaiian culture.  Not much is explained there and some areas seemed overgrown and/or poorly drained.

Anyway, the valley itself is beautiful and doesnt take much time to explore.  We did the uphill hike first to see the Needle.  [/QUOTE]

It's a lovely little walk through there and so very pretty.  We did it a few years ago and enjoyed it.



afwdwfan said:


> We drove back into Kahului, where we had a couple of important stops to make.  Wait, let me back up a bitwe had one important stop to make.  We needed to go to Costco in order to gas up the Jeep and stock up on supplies for the next days mega-adventure (unfortunately, youll have to wait for the next chapter to find out what that is).
> 
> (Heh.  Suckers!)
> 
> But when we drove to the Costco, we saw that there was a Krispy Kreme directly across the street.  And the HOT DOUGHNUTS NOW sign was lit.
> 
> So, just like that, we had 2 important stops to make.  First up was the Krispy Kreme.  If there is a better treat than a hot, melty glazed Krispy Kreme doughnut straight out of the oven, I dont know what it is.
> 
> Then we went to Costco.  I dropped Julie off to get food inside while I went to wait in the gas line.  Costco has by far the cheapest gas on the island.  When we were there, the typical gas stations were running about $3.59/gallon.  At Costco, the price was around $3.25/gallon.  Needless to say, there were long lines.  But as I told you before, the Costco membership was paying for itself between our rental cars and gas prices.
> 
> Anyway, Id read that I needed to have a full tank of gas before beginning the next days journey, so we made sure that was the case.  As far as the other supplies go, the important item was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it might have been Dan that mentioned these to me before we left, but I hadnt said anything to Julie.  She was just looking for snacks and picked up a bag on a whim.  Holy cow, these things were good.  Theyre basically onion-flavored kettle chips, and they were amazing.  I am not entirely ashamed to admit that I would end up destroying easily 2/3 of the (Costco-size) bag over the next couple of days.  I wish they sold these on the East Coast.  Then again, I would probably weigh 350 lbs. if that was the case.



Hawaiian chip crack.  Beyond addictive.



afwdwfan said:


> We wandered the streets and shops for a while, bought some postcards to mail to friends, and then headed for our main objective: we were there to try Hawaiian Shave Ice.
> 
> Im not totally up on the history of shave ice, but this treat was apparently developed in Hawaii and locals will insist to you that it is most definitely NOT a sno-cone.  Sno-cones consist of crushed bits of ice and flavored syrup.  Shave ice is ice that has been shaved down by a sharp blade, giving it a much smoother texturewith flavored syrup, of course.
> 
> I can also tell you that Dumbo, Aladdins Flying Carpets, the Astro-Orbiter, and Tri-Ceratops Spin are most definitely NOT the same ride.
> 
> We tried out Tobis Shave Ice in Paia because my aunt and cousin knew the owner (theyre neighbors).  A typical cup of shave ice runs you about $4, and you can mix up to three flavors.  We went with primarily fruit flavors, getting all sorts of mixes of orange, pineapple, mango, lemon-lime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that?  The yellow ice?  Oh, I know what youre thinking.  Dont worry, its pineapple.
> 
> Scotty was the lone holdout on flavor-mixing, insisting on root beer and only root beer syrup in his cup.
> 
> So how did it taste?  Well, it was pretty yummy.  But, Ill be honest here
> 
> it tasted like a sno-cone to me.  Dont tell anyone.



It's a sno-cone.  Anyone who says differently is...confused.  Ice...flavored syrup.  Texture schmexture.  I've never understood the point of the sno-cone.  It can give you brain freeze, all the syrup heads to the bottom leaving you some rather flavorless stuff at the top and a sugar high no one needs at the bottom.

Bleh.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Poolrat said:


> All caught up - Can't believe work has been such ..... work around here.  This is supposed to be the slow season you know.



Well, that's unacceptable.  Tell them you have my permission to goof off.  



Poolrat said:


> KK in Hawaii?   and Fried Mickey D Pies?   Sign me up!!!



That's a long way to go for KK!



Poolrat said:


> Everything is beautiful - except for the non-rule followers



I guess there are a few in every crowd.



eandesmom said:


> I don't recall if I commented on your boring beach day(given how very behind I am everywhere) but..
> 
> I'll take one of those any day...and it wasn't boring!



Well, that's a relief! 



eandesmom said:


> I need to figure that out for our DLR trip.  Really bugs both Jeff and I they have scheduled it over EASTER!



Really?  I hadn't realized that.  And yeah, that would bug me too!



eandesmom said:


> It's a lovely little walk through there and so very pretty.  We did it a few years ago and enjoyed it.



Definitely worth a visit if you've never seen it before.




eandesmom said:


> Hawaiian chip crack.  Beyond addictive.



 Oh my goodness, yes.  I need a fix.  More!



eandesmom said:


> It's a sno-cone.  Anyone who says differently is...confused.  Ice...flavored syrup.  Texture schmexture.  I've never understood the point of the sno-cone.  It can give you brain freeze, all the syrup heads to the bottom leaving you some rather flavorless stuff at the top and a sugar high no one needs at the bottom.
> 
> Bleh.



 Thanks for backing me up here!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Monday, June 24

Compass…check.
Fresh water…check.
First-aid kit…check.
Emergency signal flares…check.
Road map…check.
Emergency Maui Onion chips…check.

We set out early Monday morning on an adventure into the deepest part of the Maui jungle.  An adventure that would take us beyond the reaches of civilization (i.e. no McDonald’s in sight).  We were driving the Hana Highway.






And we had to leave early in order to beat the traffic beyond the reach of civilization.

If you’ve never heard of the Hana Highway, it’s one of the more infamous roads in the U.S.  It’s 52 miles from Kahului to the town of Hana on the east coast of Maui, and it takes 2.5 hours to drive (without stops).  The road travels all along the northern and eastern edges of Haleakala, and is carved right into the side of the mountain, through the lush jungle and along the edge of the ocean.  The statistics vary depending on your source, but there are approximately 620 curves and 50 or so one-lane bridges on the drive.  And that’s the well-maintained portion of the drive.

I found this aerial photo of the road online to give you an idea of what the drive is like:






I also found a helpful map of the road that was obviously drawn by a highly skilled cartographer.

We set out about 7:30-ish in the morning from Kula and drove northeast through the town of Makawao to get to the Hana Highway.  The drive starts off gently enough, but you only have to go a mile or two before the turns start.  And once they start, they never stop.  Here’s a typical one-lane bridge we crossed along the way:






(cue Indiana Jones music)

Part of the reason for starting early was to avoid running into traffic coming the other way and having to constantly stop at these bridges.  In the morning, most traffic is heading east to Hana.

Most traffic, that is, except for the delivery trucks.  Which happen to be driving by natives of Maui who have done this drive hundreds, if not thousands, of times.  Which means they know the road in their sleep.  Which means they come barreling around the blind turns on the edge of a cliff at 30-40 mph when you least expect them.  We encountered a few of these trucks coming around a corner on the way and it never failed to get the heart pumping.

If you can manage to tear your eyes off the road for a second or two, you might notice that the drive is actually quite beautiful.  This is the windward side of the island, so it gets most of the rain and with it the abundant flowers and waterfalls you might expect in a tropical paradise.  There are many turnouts and pull-offs along the way so you can get out and enjoy the scenic views of the coastline.






Of course, sometimes you have to park at a turnout and then hike back along the road to see a waterfall or some scenic point, which is really fun when the psychotic dump truck drivers are careening around looking for fresh victims.






We basically followed the advice of our guidebook in choosing where to stop.  There were several waterfalls along the way, right by the road and easy to see.  The book even mentioned that “Maui may be the only place in the world where it’s possible to get waterfall fatigue”.

This is a waterfall that was right next to a one-lane bridge and was referred to as Three Bears Falls.  Yes, it also had a Hawaiian name, but I can’t remember what it was and probably couldn’t spell it anyway.






Another scenic overlook showed us the Keanae Peninsula:






I was thrilled to get these stops along the way, because white-knuckling the steering wheel around hairpin turns is exhausting.  The brakes got a considerable workout as well as we constantly rolled down steep grades, slowed for turns and one-lane sections, and crept around corners looking for maniacal truck drivers.  The road would follow a boomerang shape into each valley—we’d drive down into it, turn 180 degrees, then drive back out, ad infinitum.  Here’s a good shot to show how steeply the road was cut into the mountainside:






Don’t worry, there were occasional guardrails along the way.
Our kids enjoy being entertained with DVD’s or games during long car rides, and truth be told, we enjoy the drive when they’re being entertained too.  But we didn’t have our portable DVD player and Dave can be prone to motion sickness when staring at screens in the back seat.  So they asked for some music instead.  We considered all of the available options on the FM dial to be found on the Hana highway and then plugged in my iPod.

My iPod has a very, very eclectic mix of music on it.  Sometimes we like to just hit “shuffle” and see what randomly pops up.  You might get a blast of John Williams’ Star Wars theme followed by Bono, still unable to find what he was looking for, followed by Beethoven’s Ode To Joy followed by Jon Bon Jovi telling you to have a nice day.  At some point during our drive, Tchaikovsky’s Nutcracker Suite began to play.  The waltz tempo oddly fit right in with the way I was driving the road: “Left, two , three, right, two, three, left, two three…”

…and then Scotty happened.

Scotty: “Daddy, why do they call it the Nutcracker?”
Daddy: “Don’t you see how hard it is to drive?  Oh, do you mean the music?”

We got a kick out of the signs and stripes at this parking area:






There was one really cool bridge that was actually directly over a waterfall (thanks again to the guidebook for alerting us to this spot).  You could stand on the bridge and look directly down:






Doesn’t look like much?  Here we are on top of it:





That bridge looks pretty stable, don’t you think?

Eventually we reached a side road about 10 miles from Hana that led us to Wai’anapanapa State Park.  Try saying that one 3 times real fast.  Wai’anapanapa means “glistening fresh water” in Hawaiian, although a case could be made for the translation “causes spell-checker to have an aneurysm.”  Our reason for taking this side trip, other than to see if Julie would have a hernia trying to pronounce it as she gave directions, was that this was the best place for us to see a black sand beach.

Black sand beaches are formed when the ocean hits lava rock on the edge of the coast.  Over time, the waves batter and pulverize the rock until it is worn down to sandy particles.  Unfortunately, this process will eventually erode the lava rock away over time until there is nothing left, and the black sand beach will eventually disappear.  So book your flights now!

We took a short hike along the edge of the coast down to the beach.  Bonus: no parking fee here!






We reached the beach and let the kids walk on black sand for the first time in their lives.  Judging by the picture, the entire horizon tilted on its axis.  We didn’t notice at the time.  I mean, hey, the sand is black!





















There was another trail that led up the other ridge around the inlet, so we walked up to check out the view.











It’s a little hard to see, but there’s a rock arch out there.






This is one of my favorite pictures of the trip.  It just screams “Hawaii” to me.






Right next to the beach was a small tunnel through the rock.  If you’re ever there, I bet you won’t be able to resist exploring it, either.






There was a hole in the tunnel roof that we were calling a “Hidden Mickey”, but I think it’s really more of a “Hidden Texas Longhorn”.











_Continued Next Post_


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

By the time we finished exploring, it was around 11-ish and we were getting close to the town of Hana.  Every once in a while along the drive wed catch a glimpse of a driveway or a house and wonder what these people do when they have to go out for groceries.  That must be a fun trip.

The town of Hana consists of a couple of streets and homes, and the Hasegawa General Store along the main road.  We stopped in here for some cold drinks.  Oh, and to pick some decorations.






 As we walked, there was a lady on the corner under an umbrella selling shave ice.  She had a little bicycle bell that she would ring at everyone who walked by.  If it didnt get your attention, shed ring it again.  And again.  And again.

We said helloand gave her a wide berth.






Our last stop before lunch was a side road in town near a school where you could park and take a hike to see a red sand beach.  Apparently the secret was out about this hike because the on-street parking was packed to the gills.  We had to drive aimlessly for a few minutes before we saw someone pulling out.  Then I had to execute a 27-point turn in order to get back down the road and into the space.  We were greeted with a sign at the beginning of the trail:





Yeah, well, I just drove the Hana Highway.  Bring it on, HRS 520.

We went down a short slope and saw this beach below:






There werent any signs or markers for additional trail, so we assumed this slightly reddish-brown beach must have been it, and we immediately began complaining about how we were misled as we turned around and left.  Apparently, we blew it.  I found out later we were supposed to continue around a bend on a narrow, steep trail to see the actual red sand beach.  We should have seen this:






Whoops.

Its just as well.  We probably would have been caught in a landslide anyway.

*Coming Up Next:*  Possibly the greatest PB&J lunch location ever.  More cruelty visited upon a pregnant woman.  And then a drive that makes the Hana Highway look like the entrance to Disney World.


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Compasscheck.
> Fresh watercheck.
> First-aid kitcheck.
> Emergency signal flarescheck.
> Road mapcheck.
> Emergency Maui Onion chipscheck.


Extra underwear...  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I also found a helpful map of the road that was obviously drawn by a highly skilled cartographer.


 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We got a kick out of the signs and stripes at this parking area


I'm sure there is no ambiguous signage like this anywhere in Delaware. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That bridge looks pretty stable, dont you think?


It doesn't look like it is sagging too much. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Try saying that one 3 times real fast.


I can't even say it 1 time real slow.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Unfortunately, this process will eventually erode the lava rock away over time until there is nothing left, and the black sand beach will eventually disappear.


But it is Hawaii... so isn't there more lava to be crushed down to black sand, and probably more volcanic eruptions to create more lava?  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Every once in a while along the drive wed catch a glimpse of a driveway or a house and wonder what these people do when they have to go out for groceries.


And you wonder why the locals are trying to run tourists off this road.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I found out later we were supposed to continue around a bend on a narrow, steep trail to see the actual red sand beach.  We should have seen this:


  Soooo close...


----------



## lovetotraveltx

I love your trip report.  I know what you mean about church in Hawaii.  A couple of years ago we got to go to church in Kauai and Oahu.  The Kauai church had an open roof and the one on Oahu was on the beach.  Makes worship even more special!


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

If you REALLY want to complain about being misled, stop at Smith's Fort in Virginia.  Spoiler alert: it's not a fort.  It's two small piles of dirt that are billed as the oldest....something (I wanna say man-made structure, but I really don't remember).  The story goes that John Smith (of Pocahontas fame) was going to build a fort there, but those piles were as far as they got before rats got into the storage and ate all the grain and they abandoned the site. 

It is a bummer you missed that though.  I was drooling just looking at the picture.

Your ipod sounds a lot like mine. My poor boyfriend was so confused the first time I ever put it on shuffle.  We went from Journey to Bat Boy (a really awesome off-Broadway musical) to gospel to Yo-Yo Ma.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Wow!  Kudos to you for braving the road to Hana!    I will tell you what... that bridge does NOT look stable!    But what a cool shot!

Overall just positively gorgeous scenery.  Just doesn't get old!!

Love the black sand beach.  Sorry you didn't get to really see the red sand beach.

Seems like a must do Hawaiian experience but...  And you say there's something coming up next to make it seem tame??


----------



## Poolrat

Awesome white knuckle ride.   I can only imagine how nice it must have been to stop to give your hands and feet ( on the brakes) a break.  


A black and a red sand beach WOW   both are so stunning.  


Now you have the ride back.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

im thinking that if you drove the other way past hana to civilization again that you were on the road that is marked in the guide books as forbiden from your car rental company?


----------



## declansdad

Cool beaches!  Didn't notice many swimmers.


----------



## middlepat

Nice updates there sir.

The black sand beach (not even going to try the State Park name) looked very calm for you guys.  The day we went with the girls the waves were 6-8 foot swells.  They still had fun, but Dad was a tad nervous about them getting knocked down and swept out.

Your comment about the Shave Ice lady cracked me up.   I think I got 4 rings before I realized she was ringing at me.  

Finally, please don't judge my cartography skills publicly.  I tried.


----------



## MEK

I can tell you one thing - I would NOT be doing that drive.  It would be Denny.  Looks worse than the ride up Mt Washington, but probably not quite as bad as the road I took to Snowshoe Mountain in WV.  That was BAD!

Scotty is too cute.  I love all his Scottyisms.  

Gorgeous, gorgeous pictures.  I just can't believe how blue the water is and how spectacular those clouds are.  Love it!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> What I wouldn't give for a holocaust cloak!



Now, I'll need a sword eventually.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Does this mean unlimited fried chicken or grits?



Absolutely.






There caught up.
Now, theres an update that need to be dealt with 





Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Chapter 14: Boldly Going Where Several People Have Gone Before *



Great chapter title 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Compasscheck.
> Fresh watercheck.
> First-aid kitcheck.
> Emergency signal flarescheck.
> Road mapcheck.
> Emergency Maui Onion chipscheck.



Everything you could possibly need as you start out on a Three hour Tour.
Who did you say was the First Mate on this little excursion?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We set out early Monday morning on an adventure into the deepest part of the Maui jungle. An adventure that would take us beyond the reaches of civilization (i.e. no McDonalds in sight).



No Fried Pies!
Ive heard of ruffing it, but thats just a might extreme.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And we had to leave early in order to beat the traffic beyond the reach of civilization.




Kinda detracts from the notion of an exotic hide-a-away




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were driving the Hana Highway.



You don't have to be crazy to drive this road, but it helps." 
And yall are even attempting the trek in one'a them U-Drive-'Em Army Jeep cars




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The road travels all along the northern and eastern edges of Haleakala, and is carved right into the side of the mountain, through the lush jungle and along the edge of the ocean. The statistics vary depending on your source, but there are approximately 620 curves and 50 or so one-lane bridges on the drive. And thats the well-maintained portion of the drive.



Actually this sounds a lot like the West Virginia Turnpike.
At least the version of it from my youth that was quite the drive I assure you.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I also found a helpful map of the road that was obviously drawn by a highly skilled cartographer.



Mary Elizabeth drawed a picture of the road; it looked like a whole bunch a' Zs and Ws all strung together. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> (cue Indiana Jones music)



Or scenes from the Top Gear: Bolivia Special




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Most traffic, that is, except for the delivery trucks. Which happen to be driving by natives of Maui who have done this drive hundreds, if not thousands, of times. Which means they know the road in their sleep. Which means they come barreling around the blind turns on the edge of a cliff at 30-40 mph when you least expect them.



Yep Theres the entertainment factor.  
A compilation video of your face each time that happened would probably become and instant viral YouTube sensation.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> If you can manage to tear your eyes off the road for a second or two, you might notice that the drive is actually quite beautiful.



Well more so for the ones that arent driving.
But you got really awesome views of flimsy guard rails and the front bumpers of rare and exotic tropical dump trucks.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We basically followed the advice of our guidebook in choosing where to stop. There were several waterfalls along the way, right by the road and easy to see. The book even mentioned that Maui may be the only place in the world where its possible to get waterfall fatigue.




Theres a type of fatigue that I wouldnt mind enduring.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> This is a waterfall that was right next to a one-lane bridge and was referred to as Three Bears Falls. Yes, it also had a Hawaiian name, but I cant remember what it was and probably couldnt spell it anyway.



When in doubt, just ram all the words together, stick a random i or a in-between any repeated letters and one at the end, and then drop all the consonants except for: h, k, l, m, n, p or w.  thus

Heieeaalali

Close enough (and wed never have known the difference)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> So they asked for some music instead.



A better option in my opinion
But I admit to not being normal.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> My iPod has a very, very eclectic mix of music on it.



Youre a good man.
Sounds very similar to some of my play lists.  About the only two things you wont find on mine are Opera and Hip-Hop (unless the recordings are sans-vocal then its a different story).




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Scotty: Daddy, why do they call it the Nutcracker?
> Daddy: Dont you see how hard it is to drive? Oh, do you mean the music?








Captain_Oblivious said:


> We reached the beach and let the kids walk on black sand for the first time in their lives. Judging by the picture, the entire horizon tilted on its axis.



Just the effects of driving the Hana Highway
Youre senses will return in time.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Right next to the beach was a small tunnel through the rock. If youre ever there, I bet you wont be able to resist exploring it, either.



A fairly safe bet I do believe.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> There was a hole in the tunnel roof that we were calling a Hidden Mickey, but I think its really more of a Hidden Texas Longhorn.



Or a hidden Afghanistan
Its close enough for us fanatics though and Im pretty sure theres a Mickey somewhere among in the clouds in the background (there almost always is).




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We stopped in here for some cold drinks. Oh, and to pick some decorations.



Classy

But then again, I didnt see any cannons around that someone could have stuck their head in. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> As we walked, there was a lady on the corner under an umbrella selling shave ice. She had a little bicycle bell that she would ring at everyone who walked by. If it didnt get your attention, shed ring it again. And again. And again.



This is the most important bit of information that youve given us.  Now if I ever do get out there myself, I must decide whether to avoid her or bring my own bicycle bell along and get into a duel with her.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We said helloand gave her a wide berth.



Always the diplomat.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yeah, well, I just drove the Hana Highway. Bring it on, HRS 520.



And you werent likely to encounter dump trucks here, so throw caution to the wind.

Bwaaahaaahaaaa
Phenomenal cosmic power!
Itty-bitty parking space



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:*  Possibly the greatest PB&J lunch location ever.  More cruelty visited upon a pregnant woman.  And then a drive that makes the Hana Highway look like the entrance to Disney World.


----------



## KatMark

I remember that drive to Hana as if it was just yesterday. Ok, seriously, I don't remember it that well. But I do remember being glad that Mark was NOT the one driving it and we went with a tour group (not that I felt any safer going that way).

Beautiful pictures, as always, Mark.


----------



## Wherem I Now

White Sand, Black Sand, Red Sand, and Green Sand.  Hawaii is truly an amazing place.

Again, great job with the pictures!


----------



## jwwi

Great trip report, sounds like our family 20 years ago......My DH and I have our first HI trip coming up, sadly for now no stay at Aulani.  I am wondering if I can change that for our 3 nights in Oahu.  Maybe I need to stop reading all of these reports, but I am doing this for research on trip ideas.
Can't wait to see the rest of Maui, but I don't leave until Feb, so no pressure.  So funny about how your wife works for vacation, my main reason for working now is saving for retirement and vacations, and not necessarily in that order!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Extra underwear...



Uh oh.  Too late.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm sure there is no ambiguous signage like this anywhere in Delaware.



Well, I googled "confusing Delaware road signs" and got nothing.  If Google says it doesn't exist, then who am I to argue?



afwdwfan said:


> It doesn't look like it is sagging too much.



I only felt it shift a little under my weight.



afwdwfan said:


> I can't even say it 1 time real slow.



Don't hurt yourself.  You can throw your back out trying that.



afwdwfan said:


> But it is Hawaii... so isn't there more lava to be crushed down to black sand, and probably more volcanic eruptions to create more lava?



Unless the volcano on that island is dormant/dead and not erupting or creating any new lava.  The lava rock that is there will get ground down into sand, and then eventually swept away.



afwdwfan said:


> And you wonder why the locals are trying to run tourists off this road.



When you gotta go, you gotta go.



afwdwfan said:


> Soooo close...



Yep...we're idiots.



lovetotraveltx said:


> I love your trip report.  I know what you mean about church in Hawaii.  A couple of years ago we got to go to church in Kauai and Oahu.  The Kauai church had an open roof and the one on Oahu was on the beach.  Makes worship even more special!



Very cool!  As long as it wasn't raining.



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> If you REALLY want to complain about being misled, stop at Smith's Fort in Virginia.  Spoiler alert: it's not a fort.  It's two small piles of dirt that are billed as the oldest....something (I wanna say man-made structure, but I really don't remember).  The story goes that John Smith (of Pocahontas fame) was going to build a fort there, but those piles were as far as they got before rats got into the storage and ate all the grain and they abandoned the site.



Well, thanks for the warning!  I hope Pocahontas and the little raccoon fella at least sang a song about it.



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> It is a bummer you missed that though.  I was drooling just looking at the picture.



Yeah, we just got confused on the trail.  It's gonna take a lot of work to get back there too!



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Your ipod sounds a lot like mine. My poor boyfriend was so confused the first time I ever put it on shuffle.  We went from Journey to Bat Boy (a really awesome off-Broadway musical) to gospel to Yo-Yo Ma.



 Gotta keep 'em on their toes.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

2xcited2sleep said:


> Wow!  Kudos to you for braving the road to Hana!    I will tell you what... that bridge does NOT look stable!    But what a cool shot!



It's an adventure!  Besides, I tend to trust engineers.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Overall just positively gorgeous scenery.  Just doesn't get old!!



It really doesn't, does it?



2xcited2sleep said:


> Love the black sand beach.  Sorry you didn't get to really see the red sand beach.



Well, that's our own dumb fault.  But a black sand beach is pretty unique.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Seems like a must do Hawaiian experience but...  And you say there's something coming up next to make it seem tame??







Poolrat said:


> Awesome white knuckle ride.   I can only imagine how nice it must have been to stop to give your hands and feet ( on the brakes) a break.



Hey, if you don't take any risks, then you never have any good stories.



Poolrat said:


> A black and a red sand beach WOW   both are so stunning.



I can definitely confirm the former.  



Poolrat said:


> Now you have the ride back.



Oh, I'm sure it can't get any worse.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> im thinking that if you drove the other way past hana to civilization again that you were on the road that is marked in the guide books as forbiden from your car rental company?



Sssshhh!  Not so loud!  Besides, it's not necessarily forbidden.



declansdad said:


> Cool beaches!  Didn't notice many swimmers.





middlepat said:


> Nice updates there sir.
> 
> The black sand beach (not even going to try the State Park name) looked very calm for you guys.  The day we went with the girls the waves were 6-8 foot swells.  They still had fun, but Dad was a tad nervous about them getting knocked down and swept out.



Yeah, we were advised (by reading and posted signs) that swimming there was not recommended.  I guess the rip currents are stronger on that side of the island.



middlepat said:


> Your comment about the Shave Ice lady cracked me up.   I think I got 4 rings before I realized she was ringing at me.



So you don't automatically respond to bicycle bells?



middlepat said:


> Finally, please don't judge my cartography skills publicly.  I tried.







MEK said:


> I can tell you one thing - I would NOT be doing that drive.  It would be Denny.  Looks worse than the ride up Mt Washington, but probably not quite as bad as the road I took to Snowshoe Mountain in WV.  That was BAD!



Oh, come on.  It's fun!  Really!



MEK said:


> Scotty is too cute.  I love all his Scottyisms.



He certainly is unique.  I couldn't imagine life without his take on things. 



MEK said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous pictures.  I just can't believe how blue the water is and how spectacular those clouds are.  Love it!



Thanks!  Wish I could take credit for the water and clouds, but the hard part's already done for us.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Now, I'll need a sword eventually.



What I wouldn't give for a wheelbarrow!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Great chapter title



Always glad when I amuse you.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Everything you could possibly need as you start out on a “Three hour Tour”.
> Who did you say was the First Mate on this little excursion?



I bet we could find a millionaire and his wife somewhere on the island.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> No Fried Pies!
> I’ve heard of ruffing it, but that’s just a might extreme.



It's almost too painful to consider!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Kind’a detracts from the notion of an exotic hide-a-away



You know what we were really trying to avoid?  The tour buses.  Get stuck behind one of them on the road and it really could turn into a "3-hour tour".



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> “You don't have to be crazy to drive this road, but it helps."
> And y’all are even attempting the trek in “one'a them U-Drive-'Em Army Jeep cars”



I admit it, I had to google these.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Actually this sounds a lot like the West Virginia Turnpike.
> At least the version of it from my youth… that was quite the drive I assure you.



I can recall being carsick in West Virginia at one point in my youth. 




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> “Mary Elizabeth drawed a picture of the road; it looked like a whole bunch a' Zs and Ws all strung together. “



You must really be a fan of Black Bear Road.  I'd never heard of it before.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Or scenes from the Top Gear: Bolivia Special



Maybe both?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yep… There’s the entertainment factor.
> A compilation video of your face each time that happened would probably become and instant viral YouTube sensation.



It might get censored for some of the exclamations being less than family-friendly. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well… more so for the one’s that aren’t driving.
> But you got really awesome views of flimsy guard rails and the front bumpers of rare and exotic tropical dump trucks.



And every once in a while, a drop-off to the ocean!




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> There’s a type of fatigue that I wouldn’t mind enduring.



It's certainly fun being able to test the theory.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> When in doubt, just ram all the words together, stick a random “i” or ‘a’ in-between any repeated letters and one at the end, and then drop all the consonants except for: h, k, l, m, n, p or w.  thus…
> 
> Heie’ea’alali
> 
> Close enough (and we’d never have known the difference)



  It works!  Don't forget to throw an apostrophe in there somewhere.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> A better option in my opinion…
> But I admit to not being normal.



My iPod >> Repetitive Nintendo music.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You’re a good man.
> Sounds very similar to some of my play lists.  About the only two things you won’t find on mine are Opera and Hip-Hop (unless the recordings are sans-vocal… then it’s a different story).



Won't find them on my list, either.  And actually, my wife is more of a jazz fan than I am.

Side story: this is an actual conversation that once took place between me and Julie.

Julie: Guess what?  I was looking in the car for my old Harry Connick album, and I found a U2 CD--The Joshua Tree!
Me: But you didn't find what you were looking for?




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Just the effects of driving the Hana Highway…
> “You’re senses will return in time.”



Hana Highway...Carbon sickness...Yeah, I can definitely see the parallels!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> A fairly safe bet I do believe.



Adventure is out there!




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Or a hidden Afghanistan…
> It’s close enough for us fanatics though and I’m pretty sure there’s a Mickey somewhere among in the clouds in the background (there almost always is).



It's kind of a Rorshach test for Disney geeks.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Classy…
> 
> But then again, I didn’t see any cannons around that someone could have stuck their head in.



We don't often get accused of being classy for some reason.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> This is the most important bit of information that you’ve given us.  Now if I ever do get out there myself, I must decide whether to avoid her or bring my own bicycle bell along and get into a duel with her.



Pictures or it didn't happen! 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Always the diplomat.



Well, I didn't have a bicycle bell.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And you weren’t likely to encounter dump trucks here, so throw caution to the wind.
> 
> Bwaaahaaahaaaa
> Phenomenal cosmic power!
> …Itty-bitty parking space



*+1*


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

KatMark said:


> I remember that drive to Hana as if it was just yesterday. Ok, seriously, I don't remember it that well. But I do remember being glad that Mark was NOT the one driving it and we went with a tour group (not that I felt any safer going that way).



Next time, come with us.  I'm sure you'll enjoy the drive a lot more. 



KatMark said:


> Beautiful pictures, as always, Mark.







Wherem I Now said:


> White Sand, Black Sand, Red Sand, and Green Sand.  Hawaii is truly an amazing place.
> 
> Again, great job with the pictures!





I did read about the green sand beach on the big island, but we (spoiler) didn't have time for that side trip.



jwwi said:


> Great trip report, sounds like our family 20 years ago......My DH and I have our first HI trip coming up, sadly for now no stay at Aulani.  I am wondering if I can change that for our 3 nights in Oahu.  Maybe I need to stop reading all of these reports, but I am doing this for research on trip ideas.





Just show up to Aulani and act like you belong. 



jwwi said:


> Can't wait to see the rest of Maui, but I don't leave until Feb, so no pressure.  So funny about how your wife works for vacation, my main reason for working now is saving for retirement and vacations, and not necessarily in that order!



I think our priorities will be the same!  Where will you be going in Hawaii?


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> What I wouldn't give for a wheelbarrow!



Where did we put that wheelbarrow the Albino had?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Always glad when I amuse you.



Always good to be amused 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I admit it, I had to google these.



Thats alright I didnt expect anyone to actually know them.
You know how some things just get stuck in your head whether you want them there or not?  That silly tune is one of those types of curses.  I heard it when I was about twelve, it made me laugh, its now stuck in my head.  

Not to mention the story line involved a family, a rented jeep, a ridiculously implausible road and even peanut butter   couldnt resist.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can recall being carsick in West Virginia at one point in my youth.



Then you know exactly of what I speak.  
One of our more memorable encounters with that legendary bit of roadway was in the mid-70s  at night  in a driving rain storm.  The kids (me among em) were the back of a pickup truck that had been converted into a camper by the addition of a heavy wooden homemade bed toper, a hunk of old carpet on the bed-floor, an army cot for seating (not bolted down of course and using the trucks spare tire as its middle support post).  Nary a seatbelt in sight  as VCRs and iPods did not exist our entertainment was the blackness and occasional set of tail-lights seen out the open upper back hatch and a battery powered lamp hanging from a hook screwed into the roof that swayed back and forth continually do to the roads inability to maintain a straightaway longer than 100 feet. .  

Fun times



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It might get censored for some of the exclamations being less than family-friendly.



Were talking YouTube here
The language would just increase the fervor.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> And every once in a while, a drop-off to the ocean!



YAAAAAAA-HOO-HOO-HOO-HOOOEEEYYYY!!!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Won't find them on my list, either. And actually, my wife is more of a jazz fan than I am.
> 
> Side story: this is an actual conversation that once took place between me and Julie.
> 
> Julie: Guess what? I was looking in the car for my old Harry Connick album, and I found a U2 CD--The Joshua Tree!
> Me: But you didn't find what you were looking for?



  

Just how hard did she smack you on the back of the head?

  




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hana Highway...Carbon sickness...Yeah, I can definitely see the parallels!



Instead of a big dark blur, I see a big light blur




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Adventure is out there!



The Wilderness Must Be Explored! 
Kaw, Kaw!
Rawr!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> It's kind of a Rorshach test for Disney geeks.



And an effective one at that 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We don't often get accused of being classy for some reason.



Class is over rated.
Its the Cousin Eddies of the world that are having all the fun.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, I didn't have a bicycle bell.



Couldnt count that among our assets then?
Drat the luck
It must have still been hooked to the wheelbarrow we left over top of the albino.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Where did we put that wheelbarrow the Albino had?



Why didn't you list that among our assets in the first place?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Always good to be amused



You know you've found a true friend when you're the only ones laughing at your jokes.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Thats alright I didnt expect anyone to actually know them.
> You know how some things just get stuck in your head whether you want them there or not?  That silly tune is one of those types of curses.  I heard it when I was about twelve, it made me laugh, its now stuck in my head.
> 
> Not to mention the story line involved a family, a rented jeep, a ridiculously implausible road and even peanut butter   couldnt resist.



Sounds like the theme song for our vacations!




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Then you know exactly of what I speak.
> One of our more memorable encounters with that legendary bit of roadway was in the mid-70s  at night  in a driving rain storm.  The kids (me among em) were the back of a pickup truck that had been converted into a camper by the addition of a heavy wooden homemade bed toper, a hunk of old carpet on the bed-floor, an army cot for seating (not bolted down of course and using the trucks spare tire as its middle support post).  Nary a seatbelt in sight  as VCRs and iPods did not exist our entertainment was the blackness and occasional set of tail-lights seen out the open upper back hatch and a battery powered lamp hanging from a hook screwed into the roof that swayed back and forth continually do to the roads inability to maintain a straightaway longer than 100 feet. .
> 
> Fun times





And you turned out just fine.  Why do they give us all these ridiculous laws about car seats?




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Just how hard did she smack you on the back of the head?



I think that was one of my best lines ever.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Instead of a big dark blur, I see a big light blur



Boba Fett?  Boba Fett?  Where?




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The Wilderness Must Be Explored!
> Kaw, Kaw!
> Rawr!



*+1*




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And an effective one at that



We all see what we want to see.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Class is over rated.
> Its the Cousin Eddies of the world that are having all the fun.



True.  I don't know why they call it Hamburger Helper.  It does just fine on its own.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Couldnt count that among our assets then?
> Drat the luck
> It must have still been hooked to the wheelbarrow we left over top of the albino.



*+1*


----------



## that's nice

Great pictures Mark!

Doesn't look like you got caught in any pop up showers either. 

Good call bringing food.... wouldn't want the Oblivious family to be way from PB&J for too long. 

Please tell me you broke your rental car users agreement and kept driving past Hana and continued around the island....


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

that's nice said:


> Great pictures Mark!







that's nice said:


> Doesn't look like you got caught in any pop up showers either.



Definitely had a beautiful weather day.



that's nice said:


> Good call bringing food.... wouldn't want the Oblivious family to be way from PB&J for too long.



Hey, you remember what food prices in Hawaii are like. 



that's nice said:


> Please tell me you broke your rental car users agreement and kept driving past Hana and continued around the island....



I can't really say that in writing, can I?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

We'd spent all that time and effort, risking life and loss of limb to get to Hana, and yet...at some point, we had to go back.  But first things first: we needed lunch.

In continuing our family's tradition of attempting to keep costs down while traveling, we once again had peanut-butter-and-jelly sandwiches in one of the most beautiful places in the world.  In this case, we drove just south of Hana to Hamoa Beach, which is just about the most gorgeous beach you'll ever see in your lifetime.  We parked along the road, unloaded our stuff, and found a downed tree trunk under some shade just off to the side of the beach.  

Our lunchtime view:
















We sat, looking out from the east coast of Maui over the vast Pacific Ocean, enjoying the crash of the waves and the sprawling sand nestled up against the rocky wall framing the beach.  I'm pretty sure I contemplated something along those lines as I shoved fistfuls of Maui onion chips into my mouth and slapped everyone else's hands away from the bag.

Hamoa Beach is a great place for body-boarding, as you can get some terrific waves on this side of the island.  Unfortunately, it can also get extremely rough and rip currents can develop, so its strictly swim-at-your-own risk.  The kids asked if they could get their feet wet, and being the loving and spontaneous parents that we are, we checked to make sure we didn't have to pay anything and then told them to go ahead.






Ok, they did actually get their feet wet.  Just trust me on that one.

Our next stop was Haleakala National Park.  Now, I know what you're thinking.  You're thinking, "Did I leave the oven on?"  Or, "I think we should just get pizza tonight, because I really dont feel like cooking."

But after that, when you remember that you feel obligated to finish this chapter, you're probably thinking, Didnt they already visit Haleakala National Park?

And the answer is: yes.  Yes, we did.  However, there's another section of it, way the heck down here on the southeast side of the mountain, and that was the part we wanted to visit.  Its called the Kipahulu region of the park.

Down in this neck of the woods, you can take a few hikes and enjoy the scenery.  The most visited part of the park is O'heo Gulch, otherwise known as the Seven Sacred Pools.  In my reading I learned the storied history of this name.  Come, gather by the fire as I share it with you now, so you can preserve the tale for future generations:

Many moons ago, a water feature along a stream running down Haleakala to the ocean featured several small waterfalls, forming pools at the bottom of each one.  This water feature was known to locals as O'heo Gulch.

Skipping ahead to the 20th century, a hotel owner in Hana decided tourists wouldnt go out of their way to a place called O'heo Gulch, so he advertised it as the Seven Sacred Pools to drum up business.  There are not seven of them and they were never sacred to anyone.  The end.

Whatever the name, we wanted to see the place.  Along the trail, we found a banyan tree.  The First Rule of Banyan Trees is: always stop to play in the banyan tree.






The trail led to the coast, and from there we could walk up along the gulch.
















The entire hike was about ½ to ¾ of a mile and involved some climbing, but wasn't terrible.  However, it was early afternoon and getting to be the hottest part of the day, and Julie and Scotty were both laboring a bit.  No, not that kind of labor--Julie and the baby were fine.  But baby was making it tough to keep going.  There was another hike we wanted to do, but it was 2 miles (one way) to see a 400 waterfall.  We decided to start walking and see how it went.  We could always turn around if it was too much.  What could go wrong?






Well, this trail was pretty tough.  It was uphill.  Very, very uphill.  We kept plowing for a while, knowing that there was supposed to be a waterfall at the ¾-mile mark.  We climbed, rested, climbed, rested, and asked people coming down how much farther we had to go.  Then--

Look!  Its a waterfall!











Yeah, it's a nice fall, but the view was a bit disappointing.  You couldn't really see through the vegetation to get a clear view of it.

We climbed a bit farther.  Supposedly there was a bamboo forest along the way.  Scotty started to ask how much longer we'd be hiking.  Sweat was pouring down his brow.

We climbed a bit farther.  Julie started to ask how much longer we'd be hiking.  Sweat poured from her brow.

Finally, the trail leveled out a bit and the walk was easier, except for mud puddles we had to avoid along the way.  After a bit more walking, we found a bridge leading to the bamboo forest.











Well, there it is.  Now we can say we've seen a bamboo forest.  One thing I will say: this stuff makes for great camouflage if you need to sneak up on somebody.






Ok, with that picture, either I'm just giving in to my usual idiocy, or I needed to clown around to prevent meltdowns from various members of the party.  We gulped down some water and considered our options:

1.	Keep going another ¾-mile or so to see the 400 waterfall.
2.	Turn around and head back to the air-conditioned car.

We chose option 2.  I know, you don't get to see a 400 waterfall everyday, but these guys were done.  More hiking would not have gone over well.  If things went right, we would have another chance to see a huge waterfall later in the trip.  And the last thing we needed was to be airlifted out of here.

The family was a bunch of troopers and successfully made it back to the car.  We had one more quick stop on this side of the mountain.  There's an unmarked tiny side road that leads toward the coast.  Down this short road is a tiny church.






And behind this tiny church is a tiny graveyard.  This nondescript yard is the final resting place of Charles Lindbergh, the first pilot who ever flew non-stop across the Atlantic.  






When dying of cancer, his doctors in New York told him to stay in the city for treatment.  He told them he was returning to Maui to die there, reasoning that hed rather live a few days on Maui than a few weeks in New York.

Interesting side note: Lindbergh's friend is also buried nearby, along with his "children": several pet monkeys.

Now it was decision time.  We needed to get back to Kula for the night.  We could either turn around and go back the way we came--through Hana, the 620 curves, 52 one-lane bridges, and all that--or keep going around the south side of the mountain.

We had consulted the guidebook.  It argued for continuing around the mountain.  After all, you already saw the road to Hana.  Why not see something new?  Hard to argue with that.

Unless, of course, your car rental agreement prohibits driving on this road.  Here, the guidebook argued that most rental agreements prohibit you from driving the car on unimproved roads.  But what does that mean?  The road on the south side of Haleakala is dirt/gravel for a few miles, but it is regularly graded by state forces, cleared when needed, and the pavement gets patched.  Sounds like improvements to me.  If the agreement says you can't drive on unpaved roads, it's a little less gray.  But then again, there are dirt roads all over the island.  The agent at the counter had not forbidden me from driving on any roads when going over the paperwork with me.

Even if you do drive on an unimproved road, violating the agreement most likely means they won't come rescue your sorry behind and you're paying for repairs.  Which your current insurance often covers anyway.

Fortunately for us, there was a very temporary service available from a group called _Deus Ex Machina_ where we could arrange to have someone drive the rental car back around the other way to Kula for us while we borrowed a different vehicle that was approved for all roads to continue the drive.  I don't have the details on it with me, but it sure worked out great.

So, we continued on in our new improved vehicle.  If you thought the Highway to Hana looked like a tough ride, this was the Highway to H-E-Double Hockey Sticks.  At a certain point on this road, the regular, consistent paving stops.  I don't know why it stops where it does, but in its place is ancient, crumbling pavement littered with thousands upon thousands of poor patching jobs.  

We rumbled, bumbled, and stumbled our way through a couple of miles of this, and then things got really hairy.  If the previous drive had run along the edge of the coast, well, this road was literally cut into the side of a cliff:






We drove around hairpin turns in this manner, bouncing all over the place.  At one point, and I wish we'd been quick enough on the draw to get a picture, we crossed a bridge that had railings made of (I'm not making this up) PVC pipe.  I'm sure thats crash-worthy, right?  I offered to turn around and go back to get a picture of it, but for some reason Julie didn't want to.  At least, I think that's what her shrieking meant.

Actually, we had a good case of the giggles going in the car at this point, just marveling at how bad the road was.  We'd turn the corner and see another piece of road jutting out from the cliff and just laugh about the fact that we actually had to drive on that.

There was a minivan driving ahead of us.  Somewhere along the drive, we had to crest a ridge.  We drove up the hill, watching the van climb ahead.  As we got to the top of the hill, the van plunged down the other side...

...and _dropped completely out of sight_.

We paused at the top, in silence.  I figured it was probably a good idea to make sure the van re-appeared before we tried it.  Sure enough, we spotted it below and started laughing again.  Then we continued over the ridge, the only way we knew how--with hands raised in the air!  Laughing all the way down.

Yup, the driver too.  I mean, at this point, why not?  I made some kind of comment about how this was what our vacations were all about--the kids would never, ever forget driving this road.

I can confirm that the road does indeed become a dirt road for a while.  Ironically, this part was easier to drive than the paved portion.






Ya think?






Heres what they think of people attempting this drive:






The really amazing thing about this drive was the desolate, barren look of the mountain.  It was absolutely stunning to think that we'd seen nothing but lush, green gardens and waterfalls everywhere during the morning drive, and this was the same mountain.
















Would I do it again?  I'd say yes.  Not only did the drive turn out to be extremely memorable, but I think the sights on that side of the mountain were totally different, and worth seeing just to be able to comprehend the incredible diversity of life, climate, and weather patterns in such a relatively small geographical area.  And we didn't die, so that was a plus.

Eventually it does turn into a real road again, and you're afforded a great view of Kahoolawe, Lanai, and the tiny piece of land known as Molokini.











That night, my aunt and cousin prepared a meal of traditional Hawaiian foods for us.  Because my aunt is of Chinese heritage, there were a few Chinese foods in there too, like teriyaki beef.  We had kalua pork, some kind of bright red pork (Chinese), bbq short ribs, sliced pineapples, rice, and that old Hawaiian standby, poi.  I must quote the guidebook here, as it encouraged, "Try some poi, so you can badmouth it with authority".

I can hereby state that the guidebook is accurate.  Poi a mostly tasteless purple paste derived from taro roots.  I'm not sure who had the bright idea to pound taro roots to make a purple tasteless goo, but there you have it.  It does have a slightly bitter aftertaste reminiscent of Beverly.

On the other hand, my aunt also produced a purple sweet potato.  Yes, it's a sweet potato, but completely purple in color.  We'd never seen this before.  Julie bit into a piece and raved about it the rest of the evening.  I thought it was...meh.  But then again, I've never been a big sweet potato fan.  

Still, everything else was great.  I could have eaten the kalua pork, the ribs, and the beef all night long.  Come to think of it, I probably did.

*Coming Up Next:* Surfing lessons!  Will there be carnage?  Will there be shark bait?  Will there be a cameo from someone related to a DISboard member?


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

LOVED the update!!!  But then again, I tend to love all your updates, so not saying much I guess.  You really are a terrific writer though.

I did think about you guys on my Disney trip last week.  We were there to experience the Food and Wine festival, and one day for lunch we ate at McDonald's.  The one onsite though, so you know, classin' it up.  Really we were just too lazy to go back to Epcot and too cheap to go to the food court.

I laughed out loud at the mental image of the van dropping out of sight and your guys' expressions.  I also appreciated the naming of the other rental company.  I'm assuming you did get the jeep back?  If not, let us know so we all know not to use them.


----------



## KatMark

Doesnt' everyone put their hands up in the air when they are going down a hill in the car?  We do that all the time.

Another wonderful update, Mark. I'm not sure I'd have any fingernails left after your description of the drive, but how wonderful to see the two different sides and how they are affected by the elements.

Love the picture of all of you in the trees.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

thanks for taking that trip for me, i took it a little bit from big beach and little beach towards hana but then turned around when it got hairy...after all candi was pushing the 6 month pregnancy window so she got to dictate most of the activities and if she didnt want to ride that part of the road then she won that fight.


looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Our lunchtime view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE}
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Someone took some good pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain_Oblivious said:
> 
> 
> 
> What could go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a place along the trail where you had to go through a double gate.  (Open one gate - shut it, stand in the middle, open another gate - shut it.)  There was a sign on the gate that warned you to keep the gates shut.  And that made me wonder.....since we were going IN.....what was the gate keeping IN?  What were we getting into?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain_Oblivious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this trail was pretty tough.  It was uphill.  Very, very uphill.  We kept plowing for a while, knowing that there was supposed to be a waterfall at the ¾-mile mark.  We climbed, rested, climbed, rested, and asked people coming down how much farther we had to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain_Oblivious said:
> 
> 
> 
> We climbed a bit farther.  Supposedly there was a bamboo forest along the way.  Scotty started to ask how much longer we'd be hiking.  Sweat was pouring down his brow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To my credit, I made "5 more minutes" last for about a mile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain_Oblivious said:
> 
> 
> 
> We climbed a bit farther.  Julie started to ask how much longer we'd be hiking.  Sweat poured from her brow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was the time that Sarah said her asthma was acting up and that she needed her inhaler.  Where was her inhaler?  In the CAR of course!  That car sure wasn't going to have any breathing problems on this trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain_Oblivious said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drove around hairpin turns in this manner, bouncing all over the place.  At one point, and I wish we'd been quick enough on the draw to get a picture, we crossed a bridge that had railings made of (I'm not making this up) PVC pipe.  I'm sure thats crash-worthy, right?  I offered to turn around and go back to get a picture of it, but for some reason Julie didn't want to.  At least, I think that's what her shrieking meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We cross the "bridge".....ME: Did you see the railing?  It was PVC pipe!
> Mark (in mirror): Will you look at that?  It IS!  How about I stop here and you can run back and get a picture?
> 
> And the "stop here" was "right in the middle of the road where no one can see you before they hit you and you better hope the PVC pipe saves you from a fatal drop".  So the answer was "no".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain_Oblivious said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a minivan driving ahead of us.  Somewhere along the drive, we had to crest a ridge.  We drove up the hill, watching the van climb ahead.  As we got to the top of the hill, the van plunged down the other side...
> 
> ...and _dropped completely out of sight_.
> 
> We paused at the top, in silence.  I figured it was probably a good idea to make sure the van re-appeared before we tried it.  Sure enough, we spotted it below and started laughing again.  Then we continued over the ridge, the only way we knew how--with hands raised in the air!  Laughing all the way down.
> 
> Yup, the driver too.  I mean, at this point, why not?  I made some kind of comment about how this was what our vacations were all about--the kids would never, ever forget driving this road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This was an absolute riot.  The kids (and us big kids) STILL talk about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain_Oblivious said:
> 
> 
> 
> The really amazing thing about this drive was the desolate, barren look of the mountain.  It was absolutely stunning to think that we'd seen nothing but lush, green gardens and waterfalls everywhere during the morning drive, and this was the same mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The dichotomy of the two sides of the islands always amazed me.  Both sides were beautiful in their own way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain_Oblivious said:
> 
> 
> 
> That night, my aunt and cousin prepared a meal of traditional Hawaiian foods for us.  Because my aunt is of Chinese heritage, there were a few Chinese foods in there too, like teriyaki beef.  We had kalua pork, some kind of bright red pork (Chinese), bbq short ribs, sliced pineapples, rice, and that old Hawaiian standby, poi.  I must quote the guidebook here, as it encouraged, "Try some poi, so you can badmouth it with authority".
> 
> I can hereby state that the guidebook is accurate.  Poi a mostly tasteless purple paste derived from taro roots.  I'm not sure who had the bright idea to pound taro roots to make a purple tasteless goo, but there you have it.  It does have a slightly bitter aftertaste reminiscent of Beverly.
> 
> On the other hand, my aunt also produced a purple sweet potato.  Yes, it's a sweet potato, but completely purple in color.  We'd never seen this before.  Julie bit into a piece and raved about it the rest of the evening.  I thought it was...meh.  But then again, I've never been a big sweet potato fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She also had some seafoody thing.  Yuck.  I still don't like seafood....even if I'm pregnant.  But I do LOVE those purple sweet potatoes.  In fact.....I could go for some right now.
Click to expand...


----------



## middlepat

Love the update.

Glad you found Lindbergh's grave.  I still think this is one of the coolest finds on the Road to Hana. (or from Hana as the case may be)

Glad you kept going.  I agree the beauty of the "back side" is just as spectacular as the front side, if only in a completely different way. 

So the question remains, has DelDOT found a new way to employ PVC and Duct Tape to save a few taxpayer dollars?


----------



## jwwi

Wow those lunch time photos are so pretty.  Now sure how I would feel about the rustic road, but as you stated, you made it through.  I really am enjoying reading about my upcoming vacation.  Your kids look like they are having so much fun.  Priceless......
To answer your question, our trip starts on Oahu, Pearl Harbor for sure.  Reservation for hotel at beach in Waikiki.  Then on to the Big Island, Volcano National Park top of list.  Finish up on Maui, Waimea area, for one week in a condo.  I need to keep reading and taking notes.  No kids on our trip, but who knows, we may still eat sandwiches to save $$.
I think you are making great memories with your family, some of our trips still are part of our fondest memories of spending time together while the kids were growing up.  Because of course we worked all the time when we weren't on  vacation!


----------



## franandaj

The road from Hana looks amazing, so I imagine that was one that you didn't tell rental car company about...  Y'all are too funny!, 

Loved the day! Sounds like you all had a great time!


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Our lunchtime view


That must have made those some of the best PB&J sandwiches ever.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, there it is.  Now we can say we've seen a bamboo forest.  One thing I will say: this stuff makes for great camouflage if you need to sneak up on somebody.


Or if you have to hide from your angry, pregnant wife after you just made her hike up the side of a mountain to see some frickin bamboo. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, with that picture, either I'm just giving in to my usual idiocy, or I needed to clown around to prevent meltdowns from various members of the party.  We gulped down some water and considered our options:
> 
> 1.	Keep going another ¾-mile or so to see the 400 waterfall.
> 2.	Turn around and head back to the air-conditioned car.
> 
> We chose option 2.


It is too bad that you missed out on the waterfall, but I have to say, you chose... wisely.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Fortunately for us, there was a very temporary service available from a group called _Deus Ex Machina_ where we could arrange to have someone drive the rental car back around the other way to Kula for us while we borrowed a different vehicle that was approved for all roads to continue the drive.  I don't have the details on it with me, but it sure worked out great.


Is this for real??? 

Isn't it also a violation of a rental agreement to let someone else drive your rental car?  

I'd just take my chances and drive on... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So, we continued on in our new improved vehicle.


So what was it?  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We drove around hairpin turns in this manner, bouncing all over the place.  At one point, and I wish we'd been quick enough on the draw to get a picture, we crossed a bridge that had railings made of (I'm not making this up) PVC pipe.


So, did you take any new cost cutting ideas back to Delaware after that drive? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The really amazing thing about this drive was the desolate, barren look of the mountain.  It was absolutely stunning to think that we'd seen nothing but lush, green gardens and waterfalls everywhere during the morning drive, and this was the same mountain.


It is a very interesting contrast.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Would I do it again?  I'd say yes.  Not only did the drive turn out to be extremely memorable, but I think the sights on that side of the mountain were totally different, and worth seeing just to be able to comprehend the incredible diversity of life, climate, and weather patterns in such a relatively small geographical area.  And we didn't die, so that was a plus.






Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Wow.  Someone took some good pictures.


Scotty?  



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> There was also a place along the trail where you had to go through a double gate.  (Open one gate - shut it, stand in the middle, open another gate - shut it.)  There was a sign on the gate that warned you to keep the gates shut.  And that made me wonder.....since we were going IN.....what was the gate keeping IN?  What were we getting into?


And let me guess... he put you on gate duty? 



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> We cross the "bridge".....ME: Did you see the railing?  It was PVC pipe!
> Mark (in mirror): Will you look at that?  It IS!  How about I stop here and you can run back and get a picture?
> 
> And the "stop here" was "right in the middle of the road where no one can see you before they hit you and you better hope the PVC pipe saves you from a fatal drop".  So the answer was "no".




Always interesting to hear both sides to the story. 




Mrs. Knowitall said:


> She also had some seafoody thing.  Yuck.  I still don't like seafood....even if I'm pregnant.  But I do LOVE those purple sweet potatoes.  In fact.....I could go for some right now.


Uh oh... pregnant wife wants purple sweet potatoes.  Sounds like Mark has a long trip to the grocery store coming up.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Is this for real???
> 
> Isn't it also a violation of a rental agreement to let someone else drive your rental car?



Well, that depends.  Do you work for the rental company?


----------



## glennbo123

Caught up, and loving the trip report, of course!  If I see any pvc guiderails around the highways of DE, I'll know why.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We said helloand gave her a wide berth.



A "Hunt for Red October" reference?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The First Rule of Banyan Trees is: always stop to play in the banyan tree.



Obviously a "Fight Club" reference.


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-pf-yekeUmOs/UfWqmfutWuI/AAAAAAAAGSQ/wUpGnGWHeBE/s1024/IMG_1346.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sat, looking out from the east coast of Maui over the vast Pacific Ocean, enjoying the crash of the waves and the sprawling sand nestled up against the rocky wall framing the beach.  I'm pretty sure I contemplated something along those lines as I shoved fistfuls of Maui onion chips into my mouth and slapped everyone else's hands away from the bag.



Guard them with your life!

Gorgeous beach.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Skipping ahead to the 20th century, a hotel owner in Hana decided tourists wouldnt go out of their way to a place called O'heo Gulch, so he advertised it as the Seven Sacred Pools to drum up business.  There are not seven of them and they were never sacred to anyone.  The end.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> The entire hike was about ½ to ¾ of a mile and involved some climbing, but wasn't terrible.  However, it was early afternoon and getting to be the hottest part of the day, and Julie and Scotty were both laboring a bit.  No, not that kind of labor--Julie and the baby were fine.  But baby was making it tough to keep going.  There was another hike we wanted to do, but it was 2 miles (one way) to see a 400 waterfall.  We decided to start walking and see how it went.  We could always turn around if it was too much.  What could go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this trail was pretty tough.  It was uphill.  Very, very uphill.  We kept plowing for a while, knowing that there was supposed to be a waterfall at the ¾-mile mark.  We climbed, rested, climbed, rested, and asked people coming down how much farther we had to go.  Then--
> 
> Look!  Its a waterfall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a nice fall, but the view was a bit disappointing.  You couldn't really see through the vegetation to get a clear view of it.
> 
> We climbed a bit farther.  Supposedly there was a bamboo forest along the way.  Scotty started to ask how much longer we'd be hiking.  Sweat was pouring down his brow.
> 
> We climbed a bit farther.  Julie started to ask how much longer we'd be hiking.  Sweat poured from her brow.
> 
> We gulped down some water and considered our options:
> 
> 1.	Keep going another ¾-mile or so to see the 400 waterfall.
> 2.	Turn around and head back to the air-conditioned car.
> 
> We chose option 2.  I know, you don't get to see a 400 waterfall everyday, but these guys were done.  More hiking would not have gone over well.  If things went right, we would have another chance to see a huge waterfall later in the trip.  And the last thing we needed was to be airlifted out of here.



Sometimes it just isn't worth it, no matter how cool it all sounds.  Good call.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The family was a bunch of troopers and successfully made it back to the car.  We had one more quick stop on this side of the mountain.  There's an unmarked tiny side road that leads toward the coast.  Down this short road is a tiny church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And behind this tiny church is a tiny graveyard.  This nondescript yard is the final resting place of Charles Lindbergh, the first pilot who ever flew non-stop across the Atlantic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When dying of cancer, his doctors in New York told him to stay in the city for treatment.  He told them he was returning to Maui to die there, reasoning that hed rather live a few days on Maui than a few weeks in New York.
> 
> Interesting side note: Lindbergh's friend is also buried nearby, along with his "children": several pet monkeys.



GAH!  I really really wish I didn't know this now.  I am quite sure I'd be the biggest train wreck you've ever seen making that drive to Hana. Jeff would be fine..kids, mildly freaked.  But he would be over the moon to see that.  DANG YOU!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Now it was decision time.  We needed to get back to Kula for the night.  We could either turn around and go back the way we came--through Hana, the 620 curves, 52 one-lane bridges, and all that--or keep going around the south side of the mountain.
> 
> We had consulted the guidebook.  It argued for continuing around the mountain.  After all, you already saw the road to Hana.  Why not see something new?  Hard to argue with that.
> 
> Unless, of course, your car rental agreement prohibits driving on this road.  Here, the guidebook argued that most rental agreements prohibit you from driving the car on unimproved roads.  But what does that mean?  The road on the south side of Haleakala is dirt/gravel for a few miles, but it is regularly graded by state forces, cleared when needed, and the pavement gets patched.  Sounds like improvements to me.  If the agreement says you can't drive on unpaved roads, it's a little less gray.  But then again, there are dirt roads all over the island.  The agent at the counter had not forbidden me from driving on any roads when going over the paperwork with me.
> 
> Even if you do drive on an unimproved road, violating the agreement most likely means they won't come rescue your sorry behind and you're paying for repairs.  Which your current insurance often covers anyway.
> 
> Fortunately for us, there was a very temporary service available from a group called _Deus Ex Machina_ where we could arrange to have someone drive the rental car back around the other way to Kula for us while we borrowed a different vehicle that was approved for all roads to continue the drive.  I don't have the details on it with me, but it sure worked out great.
> 
> So, we continued on in our new improved vehicle.  If you thought the Highway to Hana looked like a tough ride, this was the Highway to H-E-Double Hockey Sticks.  At a certain point on this road, the regular, consistent paving stops.  I don't know why it stops where it does, but in its place is ancient, crumbling pavement littered with thousands upon thousands of poor patching jobs.
> 
> We rumbled, bumbled, and stumbled our way through a couple of miles of this, and then things got really hairy.  If the previous drive had run along the edge of the coast, well, this road was literally cut into the side of a cliff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We drove around hairpin turns in this manner, bouncing all over the place.  At one point, and I wish we'd been quick enough on the draw to get a picture, we crossed a bridge that had railings made of (I'm not making this up) PVC pipe.  I'm sure thats crash-worthy, right?  I offered to turn around and go back to get a picture of it, but for some reason Julie didn't want to.  At least, I think that's what her shrieking meant.
> 
> Actually, we had a good case of the giggles going in the car at this point, just marveling at how bad the road was.  We'd turn the corner and see another piece of road jutting out from the cliff and just laugh about the fact that we actually had to drive on that.
> 
> There was a minivan driving ahead of us.  Somewhere along the drive, we had to crest a ridge.  We drove up the hill, watching the van climb ahead.  As we got to the top of the hill, the van plunged down the other side...
> 
> ...and _dropped completely out of sight_.
> 
> We paused at the top, in silence.  I figured it was probably a good idea to make sure the van re-appeared before we tried it.  Sure enough, we spotted it below and started laughing again.  Then we continued over the ridge, the only way we knew how--with hands raised in the air!  Laughing all the way down.
> 
> Yup, the driver too.  I mean, at this point, why not?  I made some kind of comment about how this was what our vacations were all about--the kids would never, ever forget driving this road.



  I about had a heart attack just reading about this drive.  No way in h e doulble toothpicks man.  You are NUTS.

Dinner sounds nice though!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> LOVED the update!!!  But then again, I tend to love all your updates, so not saying much I guess.  You really are a terrific writer though.



Why, thank you!  I'm going to remember that compliment for the next time my boss yells at me.



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I did think about you guys on my Disney trip last week.  We were there to experience the Food and Wine festival, and one day for lunch we ate at McDonald's.  The one onsite though, so you know, classin' it up.  Really we were just too lazy to go back to Epcot and too cheap to go to the food court.



 It's great to know that our family is permanently associated with cheap, crappy food. 



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I laughed out loud at the mental image of the van dropping out of sight and your guys' expressions.



There was a brief period of silence as our jaws dropped and we waited for the van to appear.  Then, lots of laughter.



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I also appreciated the naming of the other rental company.







SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I'm assuming you did get the jeep back?  If not, let us know so we all know not to use them.



Um...yes, yes we did.  Everything was great and it was almost like magic that we were back in the Jeep Compass the next day. 



KatMark said:


> Doesnt' everyone put their hands up in the air when they are going down a hill in the car?  We do that all the time.



Depends on the hill.  And the surrounding traffic.  And whether or not there's a curve at the bottom. 



KatMark said:


> Another wonderful update, Mark. I'm not sure I'd have any fingernails left after your description of the drive, but how wonderful to see the two different sides and how they are affected by the elements.



It was really cool to see, and I'm glad we did the whole drive.  And really, it wasn't THAT bad.  We never actually feared for our lives.  It was just a drive that took a lot more of our attention and care than usual.



KatMark said:


> Love the picture of all of you in the trees.







FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> thanks for taking that trip for me, i took it a little bit from big beach and little beach towards hana but then turned around when it got hairy...after all candi was pushing the 6 month pregnancy window so she got to dictate most of the activities and if she didnt want to ride that part of the road then she won that fight.



Actually, the road from Big Beach dead ends at some point.  The one that goes all the way around ends up by the winery up on the mountain.

I can see where being 6 months pregnant might make that ride just a tad uncomfortable. 



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> looking forward to the next chapter.



Now, why is that exactly?


----------



## that's nice

Loved your lunch views! Just simply amazing. Just think, if you ever get that promotion you might be able to afford to retire in Hawaii. Yea, I know what you are thinking, who wants to retire in Hawaii anyway. 

I knew you guys were rebels and continued around the island. 

How come it looks like you are using the bathroom in that pic with the bamboo? You wouldn't post something like that on a family board would you?

How nice of your hosts to cook you dinner...


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Wow.  Someone took some good pictures.





Good work, honey.




Mrs. Knowitall said:


> There was also a place along the trail where you had to go through a double gate.  (Open one gate - shut it, stand in the middle, open another gate - shut it.)  There was a sign on the gate that warned you to keep the gates shut.  And that made me wonder.....since we were going IN.....what was the gate keeping IN?  What were we getting into?




I think it was the smoke monster from LOST.









Mrs. Knowitall said:


> To my credit, I made "5 more minutes" last for about a mile!



I don't know what we're going to do when he finally gets a concept of time.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> I think this was the time that Sarah said her asthma was acting up and that she needed her inhaler.  Where was her inhaler?  In the CAR of course!  That car sure wasn't going to have any breathing problems on this trip!



We chose...poorly.




Mrs. Knowitall said:


> We cross the "bridge".....ME: Did you see the railing?  It was PVC pipe!
> Mark (in mirror): Will you look at that?  It IS!  How about I stop here and you can run back and get a picture?
> 
> And the "stop here" was "right in the middle of the road where no one can see you before they hit you and you better hope the PVC pipe saves you from a fatal drop".  So the answer was "no".



It's not like we were dealing with a lot of traffic.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> This was an absolute riot.  The kids (and us big kids) STILL talk about it!



The drive was memorable.  Yes, that's the word.




Mrs. Knowitall said:


> The dichotomy of the two sides of the islands always amazed me.  Both sides were beautiful in their own way.







Mrs. Knowitall said:


> She also had some seafoody thing.  Yuck.  I still don't like seafood....even if I'm pregnant.  But I do LOVE those purple sweet potatoes.  In fact.....I could go for some right now.







middlepat said:


> Love the update.
> 
> Glad you found Lindbergh's grave.  I still think this is one of the coolest finds on the Road to Hana. (or from Hana as the case may be)



It is pretty cool.  Amazing how low-key it was.  You'd drive past if you didn't know it was there.



middlepat said:


> Glad you kept going.  I agree the beauty of the "back side" is just as spectacular as the front side, if only in a completely different way.



And the driver occasionally gets a glimpse of it, when he's not concentrating on avoiding death. 



middlepat said:


> So the question remains, has DelDOT found a new way to employ PVC and Duct Tape to save a few taxpayer dollars?



Unfortunately, those taxpayer dollars would end up being spent in the subsequent lawsuits.



jwwi said:


> Wow those lunch time photos are so pretty.  Now sure how I would feel about the rustic road, but as you stated, you made it through.  I really am enjoying reading about my upcoming vacation.  Your kids look like they are having so much fun.  Priceless......



Well, I sure hope so!  Otherwise next year we're just going to Bethany Beach.



jwwi said:


> To answer your question, our trip starts on Oahu, Pearl Harbor for sure.  Reservation for hotel at beach in Waikiki.  Then on to the Big Island, Volcano National Park top of list.  Finish up on Maui, Waimea area, for one week in a condo.  I need to keep reading and taking notes.  No kids on our trip, but who knows, we may still eat sandwiches to save $$.



Sounds great!  We'll get to Volcano National Park later in the trip if you can hold out that long.



jwwi said:


> I think you are making great memories with your family, some of our trips still are part of our fondest memories of spending time together while the kids were growing up.  Because of course we worked all the time when we weren't on  vacation!



I read a study somewhere that said family trips are usually among the favorite memories of most kids.  My dad had an interesting point about that--his theory was that they were one of the few times when your kids have your undivided attention, and most of your attention is spent working to make them happy and give them a fun, memorable time.  



franandaj said:


> The road from Hana looks amazing, so I imagine that was one that you didn't tell rental car company about...  Y'all are too funny!



What happens in the rental car stays in the rental car. 



franandaj said:


> Loved the day! Sounds like you all had a great time!



Par for the course--exhausting but fun!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> In continuing our family's tradition of attempting to keep costs down while traveling, we once again had peanut-butter-and-jelly sandwiches in one of the most beautiful places in the world.



Yall do maintain the gold standard on this point.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> We sat, looking out from the east coast of Maui over the vast Pacific Ocean, enjoying the crash of the waves and the sprawling sand nestled up against the rocky wall framing the beach.  I'm pretty sure I contemplated something along those lines as I shoved fistfuls of Maui onion chips into my mouth and slapped everyone else's hands away from the bag.



Priorities
Always protect that which is truly important.
Everything else is just so much scenery.  




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The kids asked if they could get their feet wet, and being the loving and spontaneous parents that we are, we checked to make sure we didn't have to pay anything and then told them to go ahead.



Again, priorities
Cash saved for more Maui Chips.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, they did actually get their feet wet.



This Im certain of




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just trust me on that one.



This notion however
Not sure thats such a good idea.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Our next stop was Haleakala National Park. Now, I know what youre thinking. Youre thinking,



How do I get ahold of a quarter ton of those Maui Chips.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Did I leave the oven on? Or, I think we should just get pizza tonight, because I really dont feel like cooking.



Oh yah that was on my mind as well, but secondary to the chips.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Skipping ahead to the 20th century, a hotel owner in Hana decided tourists wouldnt go out of their way to a place called Oheo Gulch, so he advertised it as the Seven Sacred Pools to drum up business. There are not seven of them and they were never sacred to anyone. The end.



Typical  





Captain_Oblivious said:


> The First Rule of Banyan Trees is:



Never talk about Banyan Trees?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> always stop to play in the banyan tree.



Ohhhh
I thought that was the second rule?
Ill have to correct my rule book here.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> There was another hike we wanted to do, but it was 2 miles (one way) to see a 400 waterfall. We decided to start walking and see how it went. We could always turn around if it was too much. What could go wrong?



Is this a question?



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



Well, theres one of your answers 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, there it is. Now we can say weve seen a bamboo forest. One thing I will say, this stuff makes for great camouflage if you need to sneak up on somebody.



That explains why deadly Panda Attacks are such a problem for Chinese tourism 


Stealthy monsters




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, with that picture, either Im just giving in to my usual idiocy,



And youd fought so hard to keep it under control up to this point




Captain_Oblivious said:


> And behind this tiny church is a tiny graveyard. This nondescript yard is the final resting place of Charles Lindbergh, the first pilot who ever flew non-stop across the Atlantic.



An interesting stop over.
One that a tourist would ignore, but a traveler would make time for.

You done good and you gave your kids an extra memory for and experience that most folks will never know.  They dont know it yet, but it is moments like that that are some of the greatest gifts theyll ever receive.





OK Im done being all serious and such.
Time to get back to Mark Bashing.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> When dying of cancer, his doctors in New York told him to stay in the city for treatment. He told them he was returning to Maui to die there, reasoning that hed rather live a few days on Maui than a few weeks in New York.



Id have to agree with Lindie here.
Theres not many of his published opinions Id totally agree with, but I can buy into that one.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We had consulted the guidebook. It argued for continuing around the mountain. After all, you already saw the road to Hana. Why not see something new? Hard to argue with that.



True 
besides arguing with a book aint much different from arguing with a fence post.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Unless, of course, your car rental agreement prohibits driving on this road.



Well now, theres you problem!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Here, the guidebook argued that most rental agreements prohibit you from driving the car on unimproved roads. But what does that mean? The road on the south side of Haleakala is dirt/gravel for a few miles, but it is regularly graded by state forces, cleared when needed, and the pavement gets patched. Sounds like improvements to me.



Says the Highway engineer




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Fortunately for us, there was a very temporary service available from a group called *Deus Ex Machina *




And they all lived happily ever after
Nice work there MacGyver.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> I dont have the details on it with me, but it sure worked out great.



I solemnly swear to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth
So far as you know.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> So, we continued on in our new improved vehicle.



With 50% more hot air




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We rumbled, bumbled, and stumbled our way through a couple of miles of this, and then things got really hairy. If the previous drive had run along the edge of the coast, well, this road was literally cut into the side of a cliff:



Again, an experience for which the kids will bestow thanks for the rest of their lives 
(once they are old enough to realize what a huge gift it was).




Captain_Oblivious said:


> At one point, and I wish wed been quick enough on the draw to get a picture, we crossed a bridge that had railings made of (Im not making this up) PVC pipe. Im sure thats crash-worthy, right?



Again, youre the expert here
so Ill defer to your assessment on this detail.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Then we continued over the ridge, the only way we knew how--with hands raised in the air!  Laughing all the way down.



YAAAAAAA-HOO-HOO-HOO-HOOOEEEYYYY!!!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yup, the driver too. I mean, at this point, why not?



Absolutely Its not like you need to worry about the rented jeep that was gingerly making its way back around in the other direction.

Throw caution to the wind!


Or off the side of a cliff
Or into the ocean
Whatever seems most appropriate.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The really amazing thing about this drive was the desolate, barren look of the mountain. It was absolutely stunning to think that wed seen nothing but lush, green gardens and waterfalls everywhere during the morning drive, and this was the same mountain.



It is almost stunning to see how the tag team effect of a mountain ridge and a prevailing wind can create such dramatic ecological variance in such a relatively confined space.  




Oh wait that was a serious comment.
Sorry bout that Chief.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> And we didnt die, so that was a plus.



So you got that going for you 
Which is nice.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I must quote the guidebook here, as it encouraged, Try some poi, so you can badmouth it with authority.
> 
> I can hereby state that the guidebook is accurate.








Captain_Oblivious said:


> On the other hand, my aunt also produced a purple sweet potato. Yes, its a sweet potato, but completely purple in color.



They sold ketchup like that back in the 90s.  
That was just wrong as well




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I could have eaten the kalua pork, the ribs, and the beef all night long. Come to think of it, I probably did.



Well I should certainly hope so.




Quite the adventure sir.
Jealousy doesnt even begin to express my thoughts here.
Eagerly waiting on the next chapter.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> That must have made those some of the best PB&J sandwiches ever.



It certainly beats eating them in the office lunch room.



afwdwfan said:


> Or if you have to hide from your angry, pregnant wife after you just made her hike up the side of a mountain to see some frickin bamboo.



She might be small, but she's strong.  Her first baby...come out sideways.  She didn't scream or nothin'.



afwdwfan said:


> It is too bad that you missed out on the waterfall, but I have to say, you chose... wisely.



Gotta know when to hold 'em, and know when to fold 'em.



afwdwfan said:


> Is this for real???
> 
> Isn't it also a violation of a rental agreement to let someone else drive your rental car?
> 
> I'd just take my chances and drive on...



I was just trying to have some fun with this dilemma, imagining how to phrase it if the rental car people were actually reading the TR.



afwdwfan said:


> So what was it?




A Wagon Family Truckster.



afwdwfan said:


> So, did you take any new cost cutting ideas back to Delaware after that drive?



Sure.  We can just remove our entire maintenance budget.  Seems to be working out ok for them. 



afwdwfan said:


> It is a very interesting contrast.



Seems like there's something different around every corner.  



afwdwfan said:


> Scotty?



No, Scotty likes to make the flash go off from the back seat. 



afwdwfan said:


> And let me guess... he put you on gate duty?



You're really working hard to make me sound like a jerk.  I don't need any help to--wait a minute.




afwdwfan said:


> Always interesting to hear both sides to the story.



She was chicken.  That's how I read it. 



afwdwfan said:


> Uh oh... pregnant wife wants purple sweet potatoes.  Sounds like Mark has a long trip to the grocery store coming up.



 Would it involve staying at Aulani?



glennbo123 said:


> Caught up, and loving the trip report, of course!  If I see any pvc guiderails around the highways of DE, I'll know why.



Hopefully you won't see them as your car is crashing right through them.



glennbo123 said:


> A "Hunt for Red October" reference?



*+1*



glennbo123 said:


> Obviously a "Fight Club" reference.



*+1*


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Guard them with your life!



You're not kidding.  I'm still sad over how quickly the bag disappeared.



eandesmom said:


> Gorgeous beach.



Next time we'll have to schedule some beach time there.  Amazingly beautiful spot.  

Oh, wait, first we have to do the red sand beach hike again.  Then we can go to Hamoa Beach again. 




eandesmom said:


> Sometimes it just isn't worth it, no matter how cool it all sounds.  Good call.



Now we have a reason to go back.  Hopefully Julie won't be pregnant again next time around. 



eandesmom said:


> GAH!  I really really wish I didn't know this now.  I am quite sure I'd be the biggest train wreck you've ever seen making that drive to Hana. Jeff would be fine..kids, mildly freaked.  But he would be over the moon to see that.  DANG YOU!





You'll be fine...really!  The road to Hana is not that bad.  Even tour buses drive it, carrying groups of senior citizens.  So I wouldn't worry so much.  And the really rough part of the road back (if you even decide to drive it) doesn't start until after this particular turn-off for the church.  So you could still visit and then turn around and go back the way you came, if you so chose.



eandesmom said:


> I about had a heart attack just reading about this drive.  No way in h e doulble toothpicks man.  You are NUTS.





I can honestly say that we never felt unsafe on the road.  There were a few times our jaws dropped at the condition of it (as outlined above), but mostly it was a point of laughter.  We drove fairly slowly through the tough parts and did fine.  Your mileage may vary.  But I think as long as you come armed with a good sense of humor, it can be conquered!



eandesmom said:


> Dinner sounds nice though!



It was!  Neat to try a little local flavor.



that's nice said:


> Loved your lunch views! Just simply amazing. Just think, if you ever get that promotion you might be able to afford to retire in Hawaii. Yea, I know what you are thinking, who wants to retire in Hawaii anyway.



Promotion?  Now let me see...you know, I have absolutely no idea what that means.  I know what you think it means, sonny.  To me, it's just a made-up word so a guy like you can wear a suit, have a job...

You just sit there and stamp your forms, sonny.  And quit wasting my time.



that's nice said:


> I knew you guys were rebels and continued around the island.



The justification "we may never be able to do this again" makes you do lots of crazy things.



that's nice said:


> How come it looks like you are using the bathroom in that pic with the bamboo? You wouldn't post something like that on a family board would you?



Here's what I think of your bamboo forest!  Probably too many Maui onion chips.



that's nice said:


> How nice of your hosts to cook you dinner...



Yeah, I'll say.  Otherwise it would have been Rice Krispies.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yall do maintain the gold standard on this point.



You can get a good solid 3-4 days out of PB&J sandwiches before you really get sick of them.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Priorities
> Always protect that which is truly important.
> Everything else is just so much scenery.



 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Again, priorities
> Cash saved for more Maui Chips.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> This Im certain of
> 
> 
> This notion however
> Not sure thats such a good idea.



You wouldn't buy a used car from me?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> How do I get ahold of a quarter ton of those Maui Chips.



If you find out, could you let me know?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh yah that was on my mind as well, but secondary to the chips.



As you said...priorities.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Never talk about Banyan Trees?



You're thinking about that other rule.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ohhhh
> I thought that was the second rule?
> Ill have to correct my rule book here.



Who's on first?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Is this a question?
> 
> 
> Well, theres one of your answers



You'll never see more of those types of signs than you will in Hawaii.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That explains why deadly Panda Attacks are such a problem for Chinese tourism
> 
> 
> Stealthy monsters





There's a cheesy B-movie in here somewhere.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And youd fought so hard to keep it under control up to this point



You noticed!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> An interesting stop over.
> One that a tourist would ignore, but a traveler would make time for.
> 
> You done good and you gave your kids an extra memory for and experience that most folks will never know.  They dont know it yet, but it is moments like that that are some of the greatest gifts theyll ever receive.



Thanks, Rob.  That is indeed why we do the things we do, isn't it?  Sometimes we skip these little diversions due to time constraints, but it's fun to squeeze them in if you have a chance.  This is why we do all that planning!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> OK Im done being all serious and such.
> Time to get back to Mark Bashing.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Id have to agree with Lindie here.
> Theres not many of his published opinions Id totally agree with, but I can buy into that one.



Agreed.  On both counts.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> True
> besides arguing with a book aint much different from arguing with a fence post.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well now, theres you problem!



Spoken like a true Mythbuster.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Says the Highway engineer



And there was no ungrateful public to complain about it, either.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And they all lived happily ever after
> Nice work there MacGyver.



Sometimes you write yourself into a corner, and there's only one way out of it. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I solemnly swear to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth
> So far as you know.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> With 50% more hot air





Something tells me your B.S. Detector is going off.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Again, an experience for which the kids will bestow thanks for the rest of their lives
> (once they are old enough to realize what a huge gift it was).



We still talk about this drive!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Again, youre the expert here
> so Ill defer to your assessment on this detail.



Well, I didn't actually crash test anything.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> YAAAAAAA-HOO-HOO-HOO-HOOOEEEYYYY!!!



We might as well have had Goofy along with us!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Absolutely Its not like you need to worry about the rented jeep that was gingerly making its way back around in the other direction.



Exactly! ...as far as you know.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Throw caution to the wind!
> 
> 
> Or off the side of a cliff
> Or into the ocean
> Whatever seems most appropriate.



You only live once!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> It is almost stunning to see how the tag team effect of a mountain ridge and a prevailing wind can create such dramatic ecological variance in such a relatively confined space.



I bet if I showed pictures of each area and asked people to guess where they were, I'd get totally different answers.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh wait that was a serious comment.
> Sorry bout that Chief.



I'll let it slide, but I'll need a note from your doctor.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So you got that going for you
> Which is nice.



*+1*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> They sold ketchup like that back in the 90s.
> That was just wrong as well



I remember that!  I remember refusing to touch the stuff as well.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well I should certainly hope so.



Mmmmm....kalua pork...



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Quite the adventure sir.
> Jealousy doesnt even begin to express my thoughts here.
> Eagerly waiting on the next chapter.



I think "adventure" definitely applies to that drive.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious




----------



## Poolrat

All caught up and what an adventure!!!   

Good call on the temporary vehicle and turning back during the hike. 

You had great success in creating wonderful memories for the whole family.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Promotion?  Now let me see...you know, I have absolutely no idea what that means.  I know what you think it means, sonny.  To me, it's just a made-up word so a guy like you can wear a suit, have a job...
> 
> You just sit there and stamp your forms, sonny.  And quit wasting my time.











Captain_Oblivious said:


> You wouldn't buy a used car from me?



Depends
Was it driven in Hawaii?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Who's on first?



I dont know
THIRD BASE!





Captain_Oblivious said:


> There's a cheesy B-movie in here somewhere.










Captain_Oblivious said:


> Spoken like a true Mythbuster.



Jamie wants big boom!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gxm_qpKh7Jw



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We might as well have had Goofy along with us!



Well he is our patron saint.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Exactly! ...as far as you know.



*+1*




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'll let it slide, but I'll need a note from your doctor.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Poolrat said:


> All caught up and what an adventure!!!



We barely escaped with our lives!  



Poolrat said:


> Good call on the temporary vehicle and turning back during the hike.



The what?  Oh, right the temporary vehicle. 



Poolrat said:


> You had great success in creating wonderful memories for the whole family.



I sure hope so, because those memories are darn expensive!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>



*+1*




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Depends
> Was it driven in Hawaii?



Only on improved roads.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I dont know
> THIRD BASE!



*+1*




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>



....They Never Saw Him Coming.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Jamie wants big boom!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gxm_qpKh7Jw



Doesn't everybody?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well he is our patron saint.



Yes...yes he is.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> *+1*



I hope somebody is keeping track of these things, because I'm not.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>



Approved.


----------



## MNtwinsplus1mom

Yikes! That road to Hana would be a tough one for me. Well done!

I have been following your trip report and am really enjoying it. Thanks for sharing your family's adventures with all of us. We also have three children and are going to Hawaii for the first time in May, so this is also very helpful. 

I wonder if I can ask you a question... We are going to spend 4 nights in Waikiki, 4 nights at Aulani, and are now considering hopping to the Big Island. Did you go there on your trip? Do you recommend it? We have 3 boys age 9-12 and are considering staying in/near Volcano for a night or two and focusing mainly on waterfalls and the volcano area on the Hilo side. It seems a little tough to find accomodations for 5 there. Any thoughts on the idea? We don't know if we'll get back to Hawaii again so want to make the most of it, within reason financially. Thanks!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Yikes! That road to Hana would be a tough one for me. Well done!





It's not a vacation, it's an adventure!



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> I have been following your trip report and am really enjoying it. Thanks for sharing your family's adventures with all of us. We also have three children and are going to Hawaii for the first time in May, so this is also very helpful.



Glad to hear it!  You guys will love Hawaii, especially if you're staying at Aulani!



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> I wonder if I can ask you a question... We are going to spend 4 nights in Waikiki, 4 nights at Aulani, and are now considering hopping to the Big Island. Did you go there on your trip? Do you recommend it? We have 3 boys age 9-12 and are considering staying in/near Volcano for a night or two and focusing mainly on waterfalls and the volcano area on the Hilo side. It seems a little tough to find accomodations for 5 there. Any thoughts on the idea? We don't know if we'll get back to Hawaii again so want to make the most of it, within reason financially. Thanks!



Yes, we did make it to the Big Island, for the same reason--we felt like this was our one chance to see Hawaii as a family and didn't want to pass up on the chance to see an active volcano.  I have a few more Maui days to get through before we hit the Big Island, so if you can hang on we'll get there.

I know what you mean about accommodations.  We actually stayed in Kona and made the long, long, LONG drive to the national park and Hilo in order to see the sights.  I was in the same boat--it just seemed that there was more available for a family of 5 on that side of the island.

We drove through Hilo and found a good place to eat, but the town itself looked to be very down-at-the-heels to us.  Not sure how we would have felt about staying there.  There are a couple of places to stay around the National Park itself, but again, I don't know how good their accommodations are or whether they'll allow 5 in a room.

I had success booking a place on Kauai through vrbo.com (Vacation Rental By Owner).  We booked a condo through that site cheaper than the hotel rates and had no issues.  Here's their rental options on the Big Island:

http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/usa/hawaii/big-island

I also recently got an email from Outrigger Resorts offering a promo code for up to 40% off stays in 2014.  We stayed at an Outrigger hotel in Kona using a similar discount code and again had no issues.  This might be worth checking out for you or anyone else planning a Hawaiian vacation (I'm looking at you, Glenn!!):

http://www.outrigger.com/specials/outrigger-hospitality-best-rates-hawaii-asia-pacific-2014?et_cid=701193&et_rid=markharb@yahoo.com&scvn=exacttarget&scsrc=exacttarget&sctp=email&sccrtv=na&sckw=na

Hope that helps!  As far as driving to/from Kona to Volcano, it's a very long drive around the island on a 2-lane road.  Not easy to do, especially at night.  But would I do it again to see the things we saw?

(spoiler alert)






Yes.
(end spoiler)


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Tuesday, June 25

Youll be glad to know that on the next day, we remained on fully paved roads.  They even had lane lines painted on them and everything.  Nothing but the finest in highway engineering technology.

After such a long, hard day of driving, it was time to have a little fun.  We got up and had our breakfast and coffee (note: my aunt praised me for brewing it strong every morning) and the kids put on their swim gear.  This was one of the days they were looking forward to the most on the trip: surfing lessons!

Last year, when I had finished off our Surprise Disney Trip Report (shameless plug), I had outlined the plan to go to Hawaii.  Dan (FauntleroyFan07) sent me a message telling me that his sister-in-law lived on Maui and gave surfing lessons on the side, and that he could put us in touch if we were interested.  So, I checked with the kids.  Scotty, as cautious as ever, decided there were too many unknowns involved to try it.  But Sarah and David looked at me as though I had just asked them if they wanted their own fully-functional Iron Man armor suits for Christmas.  Surfing lessons?  Sign me up!

So, Dan put me in touch with his SiL, Melissa.  He also told me shed probably give us a family and friends discount.  Seeing as how Ive never actually met Dan in person, I didnt know if I could pull this off, so I spent some time memorizing his family, including his wife Candi, son Parker, and daughter Whats-Her-Face.

Just kidding.  Its Noelle.  I did have to ask Dan what his last name was, though, just in case it came up. 

Anyway, just the fact that Dan was willing to set this up for me just goes to show how cool DISers are in general, and how awesome Dan is in specific.  Thanks, man.

Id spent a little time e-mailing Melissa back and forth and wed set up our lesson for Tuesday morning.  We met at Kalama Beach Park on the south edge of the town of Kihei.  Melissa was incredibly warm and sweet, and seemed to hit it off with the kids right away.  We walked across the street to a local outfit that rented surfboards (sorry, I didnt write down the name of it).  Melissa had told us to wait for her before we rented boards because the people who ran the shop knew her and would give us the locals rate as opposed to the gouge the tourists rate.  Sounded good to us.

We got boards and booties (lava rocks and coral underwater will do a number on bare feet) and walked back to the beach.  Next to Kalama Beach Park is a sandy area called The Cove, where a coral reef forms a ring out in the water that keeps the waves relatively calm.  It appeared to be a popular spot for first-time surfers and paddle-boarders to get their feet wok, sorry, I cant use that obvious pun here.  You might start to think this is one of Barrys TRs.

Melissa took Sarah and David off to the side, still on land, and started going over the basics with them while Julie and I tried to keep Scotty entertained on the beach.   

Were we worried about how Sarah and David would do?  A little.  We had tried to coach them up beforehand, that it was going to be tricky, theyd probably fall in the water a lot, not to get discouraged, keep trying your best, etc.  You know how it is with kids.  Sometimes if you dont have instant success, you quit on things too easily.  Naturally, this tendency completely disappears once you become an adult.

At least there was absolutely nothing to worry about in terms of sending them out in the ocean.

You know what?  They need some cool surfer nicknames.  Lets call them Sharkbait and Chum.

So where was I?  Right, the beginning of the lesson.  Melissa kept Sharkbait and Chum on dry land for the first 15-20 minutes, teaching them proper positioning.  Heres how you lie on the board, heres how you paddle to catch a wave, try and catch it at this point, and then heres how you jump up on the board when its the right time.  I didnt really get to hear the specifics, so dont expect me to give you any demonstrations later.

Finally, it was time for them to hit the waves.  






I guess I should say waves since it was so calm, but you have to start small.  Melissa led them out to the point where the small waves were breaking and spoke to the kids some more.  






They patiently listened and took the instructions.  Finally, it was time for their very first attempt.  Julie got the camera ready.

Scotty watched with rapt attention.






Melissa got Sharkbait and Chum lined up.






A small wave approached, and they started paddling






And they both got up!






We cheered from shore, and Melissa cheered from the water, so they heard it in surround sound.  Hopefully.  Seriously, it was amazing.  I never dreamed theyd have such an easy time of it, but they were consistently getting on their feet and riding the waves in.  They looked like naturals.





















Ok, if youre posing for pictures, I think that means you really got the hang of it.






They were in the water for the rest of the hour, getting instruction, riding waves, and generally having a blast.  

They came ashore, and we thanked Melissa profusely.  She was wonderful with them, and I have no hesitation recommending her to anyone who is interested in trying this out.  She said she would welcome any business!

I have a great picture of her with the kids and their boards, but I didnt ask her permission to post it so I wont do that on a public board.  In any case, this worked out better than any of us had expected, and at the end of the trip both Sarah and David would mention this as one of their favorite things they did.  

Wed paid for an hour with Melissa, so her time was up.  Even though she only charged the family rate, we thought she deserved a little extra to show some gratitude.  After she left, Sharkbait and Chum begged to go out and try again.  Sure, why not?

They didnt have the same success as they did with Melissa, and I think it was because they needed the little push she was giving them from behind to get them going with momentum.  They werent quite strong enough to paddle the boards themselves.  But thats ok.  They were still having a blast.

Meanwhile, we were apparently taking pictures of trees.






I guess we were getting a little bored.  In any case, it was approaching mid-day and we had a bit of a drive ahead of us, so we called the kids in and returned the boards.  Then we piled into the Jeep (miraculously returned to us after Hana) and drove around the west coast of the island towards the town of Lahaina.

Right on the tip of the West Maui Mountains, before you turn north up the coast, theres a scenic overlook and I pulled over just because at that point, the water was unbelievably gorgeous.  Theres a line in The Shawshank Redemption where Red speaks of an ocean so blue it hurts your eyes and at that moment, I understood it completely.  We tried to take pictures and I dont think they truly captured the spectacular hue of the ocean that day.  But it was still a nice view.











We drove on to the town of Lahaina, an old fishing village turned resort town on the west coast.  Its still known for its harbor and fishing charters, as well as many, many tourist shops and restaurants/bars.  Parking is a bear there.  Theres one free lot in town and it fills up quickly.  We did a drive-by and it was full, so we found a pay lot that wasnt too hard on us and walked into the town.  We headed for the Banyan Tree Park right along the waterfront.  Youll never guess whats there.






Crap, you guessed it.  Anyway, a banyan tree planted in 1873 looked like a perfect spot for lunch, so we sat on a bench under the tree and had our standard gourmet meal of crème de la peanut and grape reduction sauce on baked, sliced dough.

As lunchtime entertainment, we were treated to an older woman badmouthing her employer and cursing non-stop to her friends.  Im sure my kids enjoyed the never-ending stream of profanity.

As soon as we finished lunch, Scotty decided to follow the First Rule of Banyan Trees.  So he found a good hiding spot.
















We cruised the shops for a little while, taking note of which obnoxious Hawaiian shirts might be good possibilities to make the trip home with us.  We also ducked into Crazy Shirts (the same place that does the t-shirts for Aulani) and found that they were becoming our favorite touristy t-shirt shop on the islands.  We liked their Kona coffee-dyed shirts (they actually did smell like coffee) as well as a fun Road To Hana Survival Kit shirt that may or may not have made the trip home as a future Christmas present for somebody.

We didnt spend a lot of time there (dont worry, well come back later) because David and I were on a special mission that afternoon.  We were going to cross an item off my bucket list.

*Coming Up Next: * Id keep playing.  I dont think the heavy stuff will come down for another couple of hours.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

great chapter, really glad you guys enjoyed it and they got up so quickly....me i wasnt as lucky with my lessons...surfing and paddleboarding are not my strong suit...

and glad you guys liked her, never can tell with in-laws if someone will like them. just kidding, she is a great person.


----------



## KatMark

What an awesome update, Mark.

First, who is Barry?   Is he still alive?

What fun for Sarah and David. Isn't Dan great? I had the pleasure of meeting him, Candi, Parker and whatshername over a year ago and they are terrific people. How sweet of Dan's SIL to give you the family discount.

And Sarah and David looked great out there! Awesome job, kids. 

And then Scotty happened? One of these days he'll brave up to do these things.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> great chapter, really glad you guys enjoyed it and they got up so quickly....me i wasnt as lucky with my lessons...surfing and paddleboarding are not my strong suit...



I didn't even bother trying.  This was partly an economic decision and partly an "I don't want lots of pictures of me falling on my you-know-what" decision.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> and glad you guys liked her, never can tell with in-laws if someone will like them. just kidding, she is a great person.





She was great.  Very, very sweet.

I forgot to mention in the update that I sent Dan a message the day before our lesson to let him know we were heading out.  His reply?

"Don't get eaten by sharks."


----------



## KatMark

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I forgot to mention in the update that I sent Dan a message the day before our lesson to let him know we were heading out.  His reply?
> 
> "Don't get eaten by sharks."



Sounds just like Dan.


----------



## wiigirl

Great pics!


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

and well played on the whatshername...you sound like some of the old people that call her nicole.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> I forgot to mention in the update that I sent Dan a message the day before our lesson to let him know we were heading out.  His reply?
> 
> "Don't get eaten by sharks."





KatMark said:


> Sounds just like Dan.


isnt that the sort of comment you are suppose to give "friends and family" after all, if you like them, you dont want them to get eaten by sharks.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Did you guys see the sign after you took the pictures about not climbing in the tree...? thats when we saw it after our pictures.

but seriously that is a awesome tree. we enjoyed hanging out by the banyon tree. lots of fun.


----------



## jedijill

How did I miss this report????  Back to read from the beginning.

Jill in CO


----------



## Poolrat

The picture of the ocean brought tears to my eyes.  Spectacular 

Great way to be a beach bum!!!   The kids had a wonderful lesson with  a Friend of the "family"  ( the DIS Family that is)  

I  at your description of your lunch.  Grape reduction....


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Theres a line in The Shawshank Redemption where Red speaks of an ocean so blue it hurts your eyes and at that moment, I understood it completely.  We tried to take pictures and I dont think they truly captured the spectacular hue of the ocean that day.  But it was still a nice view.



Ok, I don't know what I was thinking here.  I got my movie lines mixed up.  Red talks about hoping the Pacific is as blue as it is in his dreams.  The quote I was thinking of came from Field of Dreams, when Dr. Graham mentions a "chance to squint at a sky so blue that it hurts your eyes just to look at it."

Anyway, the point is, the ocean was incredibly blue that day.  This is what happens when you get old.


----------



## glennbo123

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I also recently got an email from Outrigger Resorts offering a promo code for up to 40% off stays in 2014.  We stayed at an Outrigger hotel in Kona using a similar discount code and again had no issues.  This might be worth checking out for you or anyone else planning a Hawaiian vacation (I'm looking at you, Glenn!!):
> 
> http://www.outrigger.com/specials/outrigger-hospitality-best-rates-hawaii-asia-pacific-2014?et_cid=701193&et_rid=markharb@yahoo.com&scvn=exacttarget&scsrc=exacttarget&sctp=email&sccrtv=na&sckw=na



Thanks Mark!  




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Seeing as how Ive never actually met Dan in person,



Be careful if you ever do.  He'll pawn his mis-ordered Bud Lite Lime off on you.   



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I didnt know if I could pull this off, so I spent some time memorizing his family, including his wife Candi, son Parker, and daughter Whats-Her-Face.



In this case, "cutie-pie" will work just fine!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just kidding.  Its Noelle.  I did have to ask Dan what his last name was, though, just in case it came up.



Quick, what's his favorite color?

I knew it, you don't really know Dan.  Imposter!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We got boards and booties (lava rocks and coral underwater will do a number on bare feet)



I first read that as "coral underwear".  Ouch!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And they both got up!



Awesome!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> ...and had our standard gourmet meal of crème de la peanut and grape reduction sauce on baked, sliced dough.



Wow, that sounds wonderful.  I wonderbread where I can get one?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next: * Id keep playing.  I dont think the heavy stuff will come down for another couple of hours.



Stop me if you've heard this one:  a priest, a gopher, and a former SNL cast member were playing golf...



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> Did you guys see the sign after you took the pictures about not climbing in the tree...? thats when we saw it after our pictures.



Nah, he was too busy reading the fine print of his rental car agreement.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, I don't know what I was thinking here.  I got my movie lines mixed up.  Red talks about hoping the Pacific is as blue as it is in his dreams.  The quote I was thinking of came from Field of Dreams, when Dr. Graham mentions a "chance to squint at a sky so blue that it hurts your eyes just to look at it."
> 
> Anyway, the point is, the ocean was incredibly blue that day.  This is what happens when you get old.



It happens.


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> Did you guys see the sign after you took the pictures about not climbing in the tree...? thats when we saw it after our pictures.



I did that our last trip to Disney.  Got this awesome picture of me going down a slide at AoA, then saw the sign that said "playground for ages 3-13."  Whoops...


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

glennbo123 said:


> Quick, what's his favorite color?
> 
> I knew it, you don't really know Dan.  Imposter!


he already told you it was blue, didnt you read about the ocean being so blue it hurt your eyes...it says really really really small after that it was also dans favorite color. but dont bother looking just trust me.




SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I did that our last trip to Disney.  Got this awesome picture of me going down a slide at AoA, then saw the sign that said "playground for ages 3-13."  Whoops...


easier to ask forgiveness than permission.


----------



## franandaj

Nice update! The kids did great on their surfing adventure! Loved you description of lunch!   We love crazy shirts! Especially the kliban cats.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

KatMark said:


> What an awesome update, Mark.
> 
> First, who is Barry?   Is he still alive?



Well, he still gives me crap on the Dads thread.  I don't think he's been around this TR in a while here though, so feel free to make fun of him all you want. 



KatMark said:


> What fun for Sarah and David. Isn't Dan great? I had the pleasure of meeting him, Candi, Parker and whatshername over a year ago and they are terrific people. How sweet of Dan's SIL to give you the family discount.



I hope we get to meet in person sometime!  But for virtual friends, they were pretty awesome. 



KatMark said:


> And Sarah and David looked great out there! Awesome job, kids.







KatMark said:


> And then Scotty happened? One of these days he'll brave up to do these things.



Please let it be soon.  He's killing me.



wiigirl said:


> Great pics!







FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> and well played on the whatshername...you sound like some of the old people that call her nicole.



Who are we talking about again? 



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> isnt that the sort of comment you are suppose to give "friends and family" after all, if you like them, you dont want them to get eaten by sharks.



Uh...yeah!

I mentioned it to Melissa and she said, "Yeah, that sounds like something he'd say."



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> Did you guys see the sign after you took the pictures about not climbing in the tree...? thats when we saw it after our pictures.



We did see it.  So we had the kids just sit on the main trunk for the picture and then take them off.  We cropped out the other kids who were not as well-behaved.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> but seriously that is a awesome tree. we enjoyed hanging out by the banyon tree. lots of fun.



Great little park there.  The Front St. area reminded me of the old-town portion of St. Augustine, FL for some reason.  



jedijill said:


> How did I miss this report????  Back to read from the beginning.
> 
> Jill in CO



 Jill's here!  Hi Jill!

Let me know if you need me to put on a pot of coffee or grab some Red Bulls for you if you're attempting to start from the beginning.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Poolrat said:


> The picture of the ocean brought tears to my eyes.  Spectacular



Did it make you think of Shawshank?  Or Field of Dreams?



Poolrat said:


> Great way to be a beach bum!!!   The kids had a wonderful lesson with  a Friend of the "family"  ( the DIS Family that is)



  They both LOVED doing this.  We were so glad we went through with it.



Poolrat said:


> I  at your description of your lunch.  Grape reduction....



After a few days in a row eating that, you have to work to make it interesting.



glennbo123 said:


> Thanks Mark!



Sure!  But what's this about the trip not happening?



glennbo123 said:


> Be careful if you ever do.  He'll pawn his mis-ordered Bud Lite Lime off on you.





I guess I'll have to watch my back.



glennbo123 said:


> In this case, "cutie-pie" will work just fine!



Yes, it definitely applies.



glennbo123 said:


> Quick, what's his favorite color?



Blue.  No, wai----AAAAAAAAGGGHHH!



glennbo123 said:


> I knew it, you don't really know Dan.  Imposter!



Whew.  I thought I was going to be thrown into a pit or something.



glennbo123 said:


> I first read that as "coral underwear".  Ouch!





I can't imagine that would feel good, either.



glennbo123 said:


> Awesome!







glennbo123 said:


> Wow, that sounds wonderful.  I wonderbread where I can get one?



(rim shot)

Want mine?



glennbo123 said:


> Stop me if you've heard this one:  a priest, a gopher, and a former SNL cast member were playing golf...



*+1*

It's a Cinderella story.



glennbo123 said:


> Nah, he was too busy reading the fine print of his rental car agreement.



Uh...yeah, that was it. 



glennbo123 said:


> It happens.



Thanks, Forrest.



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I did that our last trip to Disney.  Got this awesome picture of me going down a slide at AoA, then saw the sign that said "playground for ages 3-13."  Whoops...



I'm only middle-aged on the outside.  My brain never advanced beyond 8.  So I'm totally cool on the slide.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> he already told you it was blue, didnt you read about the ocean being so blue it hurt your eyes...it says really really really small after that it was also dans favorite color. but dont bother looking just trust me.



You mean I was right?!



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> easier to ask forgiveness than permission.



 What he said.



franandaj said:


> Nice update! The kids did great on their surfing adventure! Loved you description of lunch!   We love crazy shirts! Especially the kliban cats.





Crazy Shirts was a cool store.  Probably a bit overpriced, but we expected that in Hawaii.


----------



## podsnel

Sooooo many amazing updates!! I am THRILLED you went on the road to Hana! We....didn't.  On our honeymoon we WANTED to go to Hana.  Really, we did.  But....there was this cocktail at the hotel that was served inside a pineapple inside a waterfall grotto...and, we just kept choosing that instead. OOPS.

But those curves and twists and bumps and unpaved roads you were on looked good too!   Actually, the roads are curvy and crazy and all uphill both ways in St John, too, so in a way, I kind of feel like I HAVE been on that drive.  Just the Caribbean version of it, lol!

How AMAZING your kids surfed!!   That was our favorite accomplishment in Hawaii- it was totally righteous, Dude!  So thrilling to see your two oldest doing it!

We saw that Banyan tree when we were in Maui! It was HUGE!!!! I remember it being the size of an entire block- is that still right?

Awesome pics, dude.......


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I mentioned it to Melissa and she said, "Yeah, that sounds like something he'd say."


family knows me well. 


Captain_Oblivious said:


> We did see it.  So we had the kids just sit on the main trunk for the picture and then take them off.  We cropped out the other kids who were not as well-behaved.


here are a few pics from our trip to help in  your last chapter...i figured you would like the panoramic one...

a panoramic for your viewing pleasure.






took the picture first before i saw the signs that says keep off the tree. and i figured with a pregnant candi who was going to yell at a pregnant lady right? 





see forgiveness instead of permission.


maybe that is why the tree drops some stuff out of it, and it lands on a person.






and in case people dont believe your true story about the tree, here is visual evidence to back you up on the history of it here.


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Crazy Shirts was a cool store.  Probably a bit overpriced, but we expected that in Hawaii.



As it is in Laguna Beach!


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> (note: my aunt praised me for brewing it strong every morning)


Well, good for you.  Maybe you should open up a coffee shop.  If you call Starbucks, Kathy would single handedly give you plenty of business to turn a profit.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So, I checked with the kids.  Scotty, as cautious as ever, decided there were too many unknowns involved to try it.


Any regrets? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anyway, just the fact that Dan was willing to set this up for me just goes to show how cool DISers are in general, and how awesome Dan is in specific.  Thanks, man.


Yes, that is awesome.  Nicely done, Dan.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It appeared to be a popular spot for first-time surfers and paddle-boarders to get their feet wok, sorry, I cant use that obvious pun here.  You might start to think this is one of Barrys TRs.


No... we know better than that.  I mean it looks like something he might write, but we all know he hasn't updated a TR in something like 2 years now.   



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Naturally, this tendency completely disappears once you become an adult.


Naturally... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> At least there was absolutely nothing to worry about in terms of sending them out in the ocean.


  Nah... stuff like that always happens to somebody else...



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I didnt really get to hear the specifics, so dont expect me to give you any demonstrations later.


We'd rather see Sarah and Dave do the demonstrations anyway. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I guess I should say waves since it was so calm, but you have to start small.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Seriously, it was amazing.  I never dreamed theyd have such an easy time of it, but they were consistently getting on their feet and riding the waves in.  They looked like naturals.


 Awesome!!!!! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> After she left, Sharkbait and Chum begged to go out and try again.  Sure, why not?


You've got the boards right there, and when's the next time they'll ever be in Hawaii??? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Then we piled into the Jeep (miraculously returned to us after Hana)


I never really thought about this.  But you had a Jeep.  And it was a rental.  If you didn't take it off of the pavement at some point, I think you'd have to have your man card revoked. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anyway, a banyan tree planted in 1873 looked like a perfect spot for lunch, so we sat on a bench under the tree and had our standard gourmet meal of crème de la peanut and grape reduction sauce on baked, sliced dough.


Mmmmm... sounds good.  I might have to try that sometime.  Do you think they serve it at Chefs de France? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Im sure my kids enjoyed the never-ending stream of profanity.


When I was their age, hearing adults curse was always highly entertaining. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> because David and I were on a special mission that afternoon.  We were going to cross an item off my bucket list.


Interesting...


----------



## jwwi

"I read a study somewhere that said family trips are usually among the favorite memories of most kids. My dad had an interesting point about that--his theory was that they were one of the few times when your kids have your undivided attention, and most of your attention is spent working to make them happy and give them a fun, memorable time. "

I think your Dad is right.  Most of the time when you are working and raising a family it is hard to enjoy every moment.  All that togetherness, and focusing on the kids just makes for some really great times.  Our big family trip, not counting all the little ones to FL and Disney, was to the 1996 Olympics.  It felt like we were going to break our bank.  But the memory of that trip is priceless......  And I guess we recovered financially too!

Great picture of the kids surfing, looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> Sooooo many amazing updates!! I am THRILLED you went on the road to Hana! We....didn't.  On our honeymoon we WANTED to go to Hana.  Really, we did.  But....there was this cocktail at the hotel that was served inside a pineapple inside a waterfall grotto...and, we just kept choosing that instead. OOPS.



Can't imagine why! 



podsnel said:


> But those curves and twists and bumps and unpaved roads you were on looked good too!   Actually, the roads are curvy and crazy and all uphill both ways in St John, too, so in a way, I kind of feel like I HAVE been on that drive.  Just the Caribbean version of it, lol!



Well, there you go.  And you lived to tell the tale!



podsnel said:


> How AMAZING your kids surfed!!   That was our favorite accomplishment in Hawaii- it was totally righteous, Dude!  So thrilling to see your two oldest doing it!



So cool!  We were thrilled for them, and they were obviously having a blast.



podsnel said:


> We saw that Banyan tree when we were in Maui! It was HUGE!!!! I remember it being the size of an entire block- is that still right?



Yes!  Dan's pictures show it a little better. We couldn't fit the whole thing into the frame.



podsnel said:


> Awesome pics, dude.......







FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> family knows me well.







FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> here are a few pics from our trip to help in  your last chapter...i figured you would like the panoramic one...
> 
> a panoramic for your viewing pleasure.



Good one!  That shows the sheer size of it.  We didn't find a way to fit the whole thing into one picture.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> took the picture first before i saw the signs that says keep off the tree. and i figured with a pregnant candi who was going to yell at a pregnant lady right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see forgiveness instead of permission.



Worked out just fine!  And you're right, you're not allowed to yell at pregnant women.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> maybe that is why the tree drops some stuff out of it, and it lands on a person.



Nah, it's just you. 



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> and in case people dont believe your true story about the tree, here is visual evidence to back you up on the history of it here.







franandaj said:


> As it is in Laguna Beach!



But at least it's better quality than the standard Wal-Mart t-shirt.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Well, good for you.  Maybe you should open up a coffee shop.  If you call Starbucks, Kathy would single handedly give you plenty of business to turn a profit.








afwdwfan said:


> Any regrets?



I don't think so.  He's very...cautious.  I think he did make a comment about trying it next time, though.  You know, when we get back to Hawaii in 2049.



afwdwfan said:


> Yes, that is awesome.  Nicely done, Dan.







afwdwfan said:


> No... we know better than that.  I mean it looks like something he might write, but we all know he hasn't updated a TR in something like 2 years now.



 And he's not around to defend himself, either.



afwdwfan said:


> Naturally...



You didn't get infinite patience?  Did you miss the meeting?



afwdwfan said:


> Nah... stuff like that always happens to somebody else...



We wrapped raw sides of beef around their arms and legs to give them extra padding and protection.



afwdwfan said:


> We'd rather see Sarah and Dave do the demonstrations anyway.



No, you'd rather see me fall on my rear end.



afwdwfan said:


> Awesome!!!!!







afwdwfan said:


> You've got the boards right there, and when's the next time they'll ever be in Hawaii???



Yeah, that was pretty much the thought process.  And we paid for the boards till 2 p.m.



afwdwfan said:


> I never really thought about this.  But you had a Jeep.  And it was a rental.  If you didn't take it off of the pavement at some point, I think you'd have to have your man card revoked.



Well then, it's a good thing we did that little off-road tr--uh, I mean, I would never have dreamed of doing such a thing. 



afwdwfan said:


> Mmmmm... sounds good.  I might have to try that sometime.  Do you think they serve it at Chefs de France?



I'm sure they do!  Ask for the kids menu.



afwdwfan said:


> When I was their age, hearing adults curse was always highly entertaining.



But less entertaining for your parents when you started repeating it, right?



afwdwfan said:


> Interesting...



It was a...memorable experience.



jwwi said:


> I think your Dad is right.  Most of the time when you are working and raising a family it is hard to enjoy every moment.  All that togetherness, and focusing on the kids just makes for some really great times.  Our big family trip, not counting all the little ones to FL and Disney, was to the 1996 Olympics.  It felt like we were going to break our bank.  But the memory of that trip is priceless......  And I guess we recovered financially too!



I bet that was a great trip!  I'm glad you decided to go.  How many chances do you get to attend the Olympics?



jwwi said:


> Great picture of the kids surfing, looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## marvali

I am so far behind around here I don't think I will ever get all caught up on the DIS again. 

I didn't want you to think I had forgotten about you, so I figured I would drop by and leave a few words to let you know I am still alive.











cheese balls








bacon











fried apple pies














Okay, I actually did make it through all your updates but I must admit I had to skim some. More lovely beach pics, including the one of the red sand beach that I'm guessing you "borrowed" from the internet.

Cool bamboo forest, and I have to agree hiking that far to see a 400' waterfall and they hide it from you is just not right, especially after you tortured, uh encouraged, your family to continue hiking.

How cool that you found the little church with Lindberg's grave site.  I never knew he was buried on Maui.

I've ridden on some rather rough roads in my time, so that one actually didn't look all that "unimproved" to me.  Well, I guess I can't say I've ever been on one where the railing was made of PVC though. 

And yes, those parts of trips are the things your kids remember for the rest of their lives. 

How cool that Dan set you up with your own private surfing instructor for the kids. He seems to be a pretty good guy, no matter what I normally say about him in private.  

Maybe I was skimming at the time so I'm not sure if you said which was Chum and which was Sharkbait, but they both looked like they were having a great time and did a whole lot better than I probably would have!



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Captain_Oblivious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our lunchtime view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Someone took some good pictures.
Click to expand...

 I'm guessing that would be Mark's lovely wife!!! 


Waited until now to comment on your lunch, but "crème de la peanut and grape reduction sauce on baked, sliced dough" just about cost me a computer monitor and keyboard!   I enjoy a good peanut butter and jelly sandwich, but I'm guessing it was borderline gourmet with such beautiful scenery to go along with it!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

marvali said:


> I am so far behind around here I don't think I will ever get all caught up on the DIS again.



It happens.  No worries.



marvali said:


> I didn't want you to think I had forgotten about you, so I figured I would drop by and leave a few words to let you know I am still alive.
> 
> cheese balls
> 
> bacon
> 
> fried apple pies










marvali said:


> Okay, I actually did make it through all your updates but I must admit I had to skim some. More lovely beach pics, including the one of the red sand beach that I'm guessing you "borrowed" from the internet.







marvali said:


> Cool bamboo forest, and I have to agree hiking that far to see a 400' waterfall and they hide it from you is just not right, especially after you tortured, uh encouraged, your family to continue hiking.



Well, the first waterfall was not the 400' beauty.  We didn't make it to that one.



marvali said:


> How cool that you found the little church with Lindberg's grave site.  I never knew he was buried on Maui.



I didn't either.  I was alerted by the guidebook as well as my nemesis (middlepat).



marvali said:


> I've ridden on some rather rough roads in my time, so that one actually didn't look all that "unimproved" to me.  Well, I guess I can't say I've ever been on one where the railing was made of PVC though.



Just proving once again that it's never so bad it can't get worse!



marvali said:


> And yes, those parts of trips are the things your kids remember for the rest of their lives.







marvali said:


> How cool that Dan set you up with your own private surfing instructor for the kids. He seems to be a pretty good guy, no matter what I normally say about him in private.



So "@#$%@#$% #$%^&" means "good guy"?



marvali said:


> Maybe I was skimming at the time so I'm not sure if you said which was Chum and which was Sharkbait, but they both looked like they were having a great time and did a whole lot better than I probably would have!



Sounds like you got the gist of it!



marvali said:


> I'm guessing that would be Mark's lovely wife!!!







marvali said:


> Waited until now to comment on your lunch, but "crème de la peanut and grape reduction sauce on baked, sliced dough" just about cost me a computer monitor and keyboard!   I enjoy a good peanut butter and jelly sandwich, but I'm guessing it was borderline gourmet with such beautiful scenery to go along with it!



The meal was definitely more about the atmosphere!


----------



## MNtwinsplus1mom

Just wanted to thank you for the great tip on trying VRBO for our stay in Volcano on the Big Island. We found a 3 bedroom place quickly that looks fantastic and is reasonably priced, so we booked it! Vacation homes really weren't on our radar until now. 

I will be patiently waiting for the Big Island portion of your report and continue to enjoy reading about the other islands with a little caution. (We are limiting ourselves to 2 islands.) 

Really enjoyed the report on the surfing. They did an amazing job!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Just wanted to thank you for the great tip on trying VRBO for our stay in Volcano on the Big Island. We found a 3 bedroom place quickly that looks fantastic and is reasonably priced, so we booked it! Vacation homes really weren't on our radar until now.



 Great!  They hadn't been on our radar until the last couple of years, when I found more and more trouble trying to travel with a family of 5 due to restrictions on the number of people in a room at hotels.  It really opened my eyes that there are some good deals out there where you can get nice accommodations at sometimes better rates than the hotels.  I hope it works out well for you!



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> I will be patiently waiting for the Big Island portion of your report and continue to enjoy reading about the other islands with a little caution. (We are limiting ourselves to 2 islands.)



We'll get there!  (eventually)



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Really enjoyed the report on the surfing. They did an amazing job!



We were very proud! (in case you couldn't tell)


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

You know the feeling.  Youre watching TV, or politely thumbing through a friends vacation photos, or snoozing through a trip report written by some guy youve never actually met on an obscure online message board just because even that is preferable to actually doing work, and then a certain image or idea hits you.  Something captures your imagination, and you think, Wowwouldnt it be great if I could do/see/experience that?

Come to think of it, thats how we ended up in Hawaii in the first place.

My point is that this is how the Bucket List gets formed.  When that something captures your imagination, you make the decision that its something you want to do before you kick the bucket (or die, for those of you not familiar with weird American slang phrases).  

My bucket list item was to play golf at the Kapalua Plantation Course, part of the Kapalua Resort.  Ive played golf all of my life, have always loved it, and was once halfway decent at the game.  Theoretically, I still do love it, but ever since I had kids I only get to play a couple of times a year and have been reduced to being overjoyed if I actually get a shot in the air and can find the ball afterwards.  

Not only that, I confess to being one of those weirdos that actually enjoys watching golf on TV.  I have no excuse for this.  But I know youll take it easy on me in the comments on this chapter.

Part of the fun of watching golf on TV is annoying Julie and Sarah with endless golf broadcasts on Sunday afternoons in the spring and summer.  But another part of the fun is seeing the scenery and beauty of each course, as most of them are built in gorgeous locations around the world.  Every January, the PGA Tour schedule begins with the Tournament of Champions at the Kapalua Plantation Course on Maui.  This events hosts all of the winners of the previous years tournaments as they play for the first prize of the year.  Its not a major tournament and some of the top players dont even bother to show up.  The real draw is the course itself, carved into the slopes of the West Maui Mountains overlooking the Pacific coast and the island of Molokai.  Its a stunning setting that looks amazing when broadcast in glorious high definition.  Theyre the kind of images that make a golf nut say, If Im ever in Maui, Im playing that course.

Fast-forward to June 2013.  Were on Maui.  Guess what Im doing?

This afternoon of golf took some planning and negotiation.  The Kapalua resort aint cheap.  Yes, everything in Hawaii is expensive, but the high-end resorts add the word ridiculously to expensive.  When I looked up the prices to play at this course, the regular 18-hole rate was (_gulp_) $278.

Fortunately, the rates were reduced at 11:00 a.m. to a much more reasonable Mid-Day Rate of $228.

_Ouch_.  Ok, there was still the Twilight rate starting at 2:00 p.m. of $178.  And then a Late Afternoon rate of $128 that started at 4 p.m., a start time that guaranteed I wouldnt have enough time to play all 18 holes before dark.

So yeah, this was going to be painful on the wallet.  I am used to playing twilight rates here at home, because its a great way to make the game more affordable, avoid crowds, and even take the boys once in a while.  This, on the other hand, would be the most Id ever paid for a round of golf.

Julie and I hemmed and hawed over this until I noticed that they had junior golf rates posted for golfers under the age of 17.  It stated that after 2:20 p.m., all juniors could play for free (with a paid adult).  So, if I could get a tee time after 2:20, I could take one of the boys for that same $178 price.  Thats still crazy expensive, but getting 2 of us to play for that price felt like a much better value.  David had been really getting into golf over the last year or two (and showcasing a nice swing on the range), so Julie decided he could have a once-in-a-lifetime golf experience with me, and the round would be my Fathers Day gift.  *Best.  Fathers.  Day.  Gift.  Ever.*  Thanks honey!

I got a 2:30 p.m. tee time.  The plan was for Julie to drop me and Dave off at the course, and then spend the afternoon in Lahaina with Sarah and Scotty, and then come back and pick us up in the evening.






Julie dropped us off as planned and Dave and I walked into the clubhouse to be robbed at gunpoiuh, pay the greens fee.  Inside they had a display case showing the trophy that is awarded to the winner of the pro tournament each year.






After filling out all of the required forms in triplicate for the second mortgage, we picked up our rented clubs (additional fee for me, free for Big Dave) and cart and headed to the practice green.  We could have headed to the range to warm up, but by the time we got there it probably would have been time to tee off, and Im not sure either one of our games is good enough where a casual observer would be able to tell if we were warmed up.  The starter called us over and said he was letting a foursome tee off in front of us.  He said the foursome claimed they were good golfers and would play fast, and he thought that would give me and Dave the chance to play with nobody coming behind us and give us the time to enjoy the course to ourselves.  I think he was figuring that with Dave being 9 years old wed probably be slow.  Anyway, I loved the idea of not having anyone breathing down our necks from behind, so I told him that was fine.

By the way, in order to keep things moving, I usually have Dave tee off from the 150-yard marker on every hole since he doesnt hit it far enough to play from the tees.  I used to have him tee off from the 100-yard marker, until he started hitting his tee shots over the green.  It works pretty well.

The sun was intermittently moving in and out of clouds, and it looked like the mountain behind us was pretty well socked in.  Still, the view from the first tee was glorious.  You can see the island of Molokai in the distance on the right.






The foursome in front of us teed off, spraying balls in every direction except onto the fairway.  The starter gulped and said, Uh oh.  I hope I didnt make a mistake.

Doh.

Anyway, they eventually made their way to the green, and I was ready to tee off.  The starter told me the ideal shot was about 200 yards to the left side of the fairway, where it would catch a slope and run down to a flat area at the top of a hill, leaving a perfect angle to the green.

Ha!  Like I have any idea where the ball is going.  I promptly duffed one 150 yards into the right rough.

Im just not warmed up yet, I told the starter as we sped off.

Heres a shot looking back toward the clubhouse and 18th hole.  The 18th hole is known for that extreme downhill slope.  Its also downwind.  Catch the drive right, and itll go forever.  Some pros have hit drives well over 400 yards on that hole.






Anyway, I wont re-count how I played on each hole, because if theres one thing Ive learned as a golfer all these years, its that nobody else cares how you played on each hole.  So well just flip through some pictures instead.

Dave took this picture of me getting ready to tee off.  As you can see, I was abiding by the rule that all golfers should wear ugly pants/shorts.






Heres my partner.  If you ever want to see Dave blissfully happy, just let him play sports.  Hed been looking forward to this from the start of the trip.  Can you tell?






This is the 5th hole, which I thought was gorgeous.  I liked the way the green was set out over the canyon here.  Its a par 5, so you can try to reach the green in 2 shots if you dare.  Misses will end up tumbling down the canyon somewhere.






Here Dave demonstrates his form.  When hes out breaking Tiger Woods records, just remember that I taught him everything he knows.  (about what not to do)






Looking back towards Molokai.  One of the hallmarks of the course is the extreme slopes you have to deal with, and you can see how steep the fairway is.  Its hard to get to a spot where youre standing on flat ground.  This goes for the greens as well.  I had several 2-ft. putts that broke more than 6 inches left or right, depending on the slopes.






During this afternoon, I found out that Dave is a literalist.  Theres no gray area with him.  On this hole, I asked if he could take my picture.  Okay, he said, and immediately grabbed the camera and clicked the shutter.






On another hole, we were driving in the cart looking for a spot for him to tee off.  I saw the 150-yard marker, but it was on a steep slope, so I told him Id look for a flatter spot where he could tee up his shot.  Then I spotted one just up ahead.

Ok, Dave, why dont you get out and tee off here? I said.  Okay, he said, and hopped out of the cart.

_While we were still moving at full speed._

Now, granted, full speed for a golf cart is not much faster than the Tomorrowland Speedway.  But he still went tumbling you-know-what-over-teakettle down the hill.  I immediately stopped and leapt out of the cart, grabbing him and checking to make sure he was ok.  He was sore and crying, but there were no marks on him.  I asked why hed done that.

I thought you meant get out _right now_, he cried.

Luckily, he was no worse for the wear.  And he would have had to lose limbs to stop playing golf.  So we picked ourselves up and marched on.

Heres the beautiful 8th hole.  Its a beautiful par 3 where you have to hit a shot over another canyon.











The sun was still battling the clouds at this point.  We had a few sprinkles of rain here and there, but nothing that bothered us.  The group ahead of us had proven to bewell, not very good, but they made up for that by playing extremely slowly.  So we had to wait on every shot.  Typical golf etiquette states that you let faster groups play through, but these guys apparently werent interested in being polite.

I wasnt playing all that well, but that was to be expected.  I had barely played at all prior to the trip, and the course was incredibly difficult in addition to being beautiful.  It was kicking my butt.  

Of course, I hadnt warmed up on the range, and I was using rented clubs, not the ones I own that are fitted to my game.  And when the sun was out, it was in my eyes.  

Anyway, I didnt care about my score.  Dave and I were having a great time.  The weather was nice, the views were spectacular, and the course was in great shape.  We finished up the front 9, left the green, and saw this as we drove toward the clubhouse:






Yes, its very pretty.  But theres a problem here.  Not only is there no pot of gold at the end on the green there, but notice which direction were facing.  Thats the direction we had to drive to get to the back nine.  And thats where the clouds are.

As we got to the 10th hole, we started getting hit with a light, misty rain.  Not enough to bother us, but enough to be noticeable.  I put up the window on the front of the car to block the raindrops as we drove.

As Dave got ready to tee off on the 10th fairway, I noticed the view across the hole towards the ocean and thought it looked beautiful.  So I grabbed the camera and tried to time it just right, and I was fortunate enough to capture one of my favorite pictures Ive ever taken:






Were printing that one out as an 8.5x11 print to hang in Daves bedroom.

Sadly, that was the last wed see of the sun.  Where did it go?  Out to sea:






We got to one more picture-postcard hole, the par 3 11th:






And then the camera got put away. The rain started coming down harder, and the wind picked up, which made it tougher to stay dry.  The rental clubs didnt come with umbrellas.  We got to the point where we would drive to our balls, turn the cart into the wind, jump out and run to the ball with hopefully the right club, hit the shot without bothering to aim, and then run back to hunker down under the small roof of the cart.

After another hole or two, it became obvious that this rain wasnt going to blow over.  It was here to stay.  We had suddenly been transported from Maui to Scotland.  Dave and I were getting soaked, and the wind was strong enough that we were actually shivering.  

Did we quit?  No!  As a wise caddie once said, Id keep playing.  I dont think the heavy stuffs gonna come down for another couple of hours.  Also, Id paid $200 for this amazing, memorable golf experience and might never get back to Maui.  We were finishing, come H-E-Double Hockey Sticks or (more likely) high water.

Dave was totally on board with that.  As I said, you cant pry him away from sports.  I could have told him a tsunami was about to hit the island, and he would have asked if there was enough time to squeeze in a couple of holes.

Unfortunately, the foursome in front of us didnt quit, either.  So we still had an interminable wait on every hole.  This was the kind of group where a guy would slowly walk out of the cart, check out his ball, walk back to the cart, grab a club, walk back to the ball, take 4 practice swings, line up his shot, take another 4 practice swings, then address the ball, take a mighty swing, chunk it along the ground about 20 feet or so, walk back to the cart, and drive 20 feet forward to start the process all over again.

Dave and I tried to make a game of it.  We raced to see who could run to their ball the fastest from the cart.  We had a lot of laughs, and at one point I said, Well, Daveyoull always remember the day you played Kapalua.  He gave me a fist-bump.

I did take a couple of other golf pictures.  One was on the 16th hole.  Id hit my drive way down near the cart path and had to hit the 2nd shot uphill toward the green, which I could barely see.  I took a whack at it and jumped back into the cart.  When we drove up the hill and I could actually see the green, I was pleasantly surprised to discover this:






Yes, even a blind squirrel finds a nut sometimes.  I made the putt and got my only birdie of the day.  Tiger Woods has played in the Tournament of Champions in past years, and has made a par on the 16th hole during the tournament.  So I beat Tiger Woods.

Our cart was equipped with a GPS device that showed a map of every hole as you played it, as well as the distance from your cart to the green.  I liked to say that the GPS told us how far we STILL had to go.  Part of the way through the round, Dave discovered that you could pull up an animated flyover of each hole, along with narration that gave tips on how to play it.  We drove up to the final tee, the beautiful downhill 18th hole.  The narration on the GPS told us to pause for a moment and enjoy the beautiful views of the ocean and the island of Molokai beyond.  Dave and I just turned to each other and laughed.






Drenched from head to toe, we finished the round and drove up to the clubhouse, turned in the clubs and cart, and squished our way up the stairs and into the clubhouse.  The foursome that had played in front of us was waiting there, and one of them looked at Dave and said, Wow, youre tough!  I cant believe you played through that.

I told them it was probably our only chance to play the course, so we didnt want to quit.  They said that was the reason theyd kept going tooturns out they were a group from New Jersey.  I didnt make any snarky comments about slow play.  What did it matter at that point?  They asked me to take a group picture for them, and then reciprocated for me and Dave.  Here are the two drowned rats:






Julie picked us up and I was thrilled to be able to get rid of my waterlogged shoes and socks and put on some sandals.  Dave got completely changed into his bathing suit from the morning surf lessons, which was now drier than our golf clothes.

We drove into Lahaina for dinner as I told Julie all about our afternoon adventure.  Julie, Sarah and Scotty had spent the afternoon shopping, browsing in a Barnes & Noble, and eating shave ice, and seemed to have enjoyed it all.  Not a drop of rain had fallen in Lahaina.

Dinner was at the Lahaina Pizza Company on Front Street.  We picked it just because we were in a pizza mood that evening.






The pizza itself was sort-of a Chicago deep-dish style, but not as thick or heavy.  And to be honest, it was just ok.  It fit the bill because we were hungry and its really hard to screw up pizza, but I dont think wed be in a rush to go back.






Then again, maybe I was just exhausted.






and then Scotty happened.






So, the Bucket List Kapalua Golf Experience hadnt gone exactly as planned.  However, the secret of a happy life is not your circumstances, but rather your attitude about them, and Dave and I had chosen to laugh rather than grumble.  It certainly was a memorable day.  Id gotten a chance to spend a whole afternoon one-on-one with my son playing a course wed only dreamed about.  I mentioned to Dave that hed really hit the jackpotspending a day on Maui, learning how to surf in the morning and playing 18 holes at the world-famous Kapalua Plantation Course in the afternoon.

Yeah, he said.  It was pretty much the best day ever.

So we had that going for us, which was nice.

*Coming Up Next:*  Just your average laid-back rest day with windsurfers and wildlife.


----------



## KatMark

Captain_Oblivious said:


> So, the Bucket List Kapalua Golf Experience hadnt gone exactly as planned.  However, the secret of a happy life is not your circumstances, but rather your attitude about them, and Dave and I had chosen to laugh rather than grumble.  It certainly was a memorable day.  Id gotten a chance to spend a whole afternoon one-on-one with my son playing a course wed only dreamed about.  I mentioned to Dave that hed really hit the jackpotspending a day on Maui, learning how to surf in the morning and playing 18 holes at the world-famous Kapalua Plantation Course in the afternoon.
> 
> Yeah, he said.  It was pretty much the best day ever.
> 
> So we had that going for us, which was nice.
> 
> And that right there sums up the entire day just as it should be.   My only question is why didn't Dave have on ugly shorts like yours?
> 
> I can't watch golf...bores me to tears, but our oldest son who has a membership at a course here, will watch it all day long if he's not out coaching baseball.
> 
> Good to finally see a picture of Julie...haven't seen her for awhile.
> 
> *Coming Up Next:*  Just your average laid-back rest day with windsurfers and wildlife.



Can't wait for the next update.


----------



## Poolrat

What a wonderful father/son afternoon.  

A beautiful course and extra time to enjoy it 

You have some great memories and great pictures to show for it.


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

Captain_Oblivious said:


> However, the secret of a happy life is not your circumstances, but rather your attitude about them.




Truth.





And I still crack up thinking about David tumbling out of the golf cart at full speed.


----------



## Iamthequeen

I just found this trip report on the dvc section and read it all the way through.  You have a talent for bringing your trip to life! 

First of all, congrats on #4.  I was a bit shocked when #4 came along too, but she is a joy in my life!

Aulani sounds awesome and one of these years dh and I will get there.  I was on the Big Island in March.  My brother and sil retired there several years ago and my sister and I made the trek to visit.  We weren't there nearly long enough and didn't leave the Big Island.  So that just means we need to go back again - one, or three or six more times!

I cracked up laughing at the story of Dave tumbling out of the golf cart.   Glad he didn't suffer any lasting damage.  Its really wonderful when we get to cross an item off our bucket lists - and spending a one-on-one day  with your son was just icing on the cake.

Looking forward to reading about the Big Island and seeing how your trip matches up to my experiences.  Malasadas!  Macadamia Nuts!  Donkey Balls!


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> My bucket list item was to play golf at the Kapalua Plantation Course, part of the Kapalua Resort.


Seems like an admirable bucket list item to me. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> and was once halfway decent at the game.


Did you bring the "spot the lie" game back?  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Theoretically, I still do love it, but ever since I had kids I only get to play a couple of times a year and have been reduced to being overjoyed if I actually get a shot in the air and can find the ball afterwards.


I'm right there with you.  I played a grand total of once this past summer. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Not only that, I confess to being one of those weirdos that actually enjoys watching golf on TV.


Nothing better for a good Sunday afternoon nap.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> But I know youll take it easy on me in the comments on this chapter.


Well, you should know better. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie and I hemmed and hawed over this


You did it wrong.  It is better to ask forgiveness than to ask permission. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> David had been really getting into golf over the last year or two (and showcasing a nice swing on the range), so Julie decided he could have a once-in-a-lifetime golf experience with me, and the round would be my Fathers Day gift.  *Best.  Fathers.  Day.  Gift.  Ever.*  Thanks honey!


And the Budget Committee came through!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ha!  Like I have any idea where the ball is going.  I promptly duffed one 150 yards into the right rough.


  I laugh, because I know the feeling all too well. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Dave took this picture of me getting ready to tee off.  As you can see, I was abiding by the rule that all golfers should wear ugly pants/shorts.


Not only were they ugly, they were 80's NBA short.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Misses will end up tumbling down the canyon somewhere.


That's what a mulligan is for. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Here Dave demonstrates his form.  When hes out breaking Tiger Woods records, just remember that I taught him everything he knows.  (about what not to do)






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, Dave, why dont you get out and tee off here? I said.  Okay, he said, and hopped out of the cart.
> 
> _While we were still moving at full speed._
> 
> Now, granted, full speed for a golf cart is not much faster than the Tomorrowland Speedway.  But he still went tumbling you-know-what-over-teakettle down the hill.  I immediately stopped and leapt out of the cart, grabbing him and checking to make sure he was ok.  He was sore and crying, but there were no marks on him.  I asked why hed done that.
> 
> I thought you meant get out _right now_, he cried.


And then Sco... Wait a minute.  Wrong kid. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Typical golf etiquette states that you let faster groups play through, but these guys apparently werent interested in being polite.


See... the way I play, I'd enjoy playing behind them.  Hit a bad shot.  Well, that was just practice.  Plenty of time to get another ball out and try again. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So I grabbed the camera and tried to time it just right, and I was fortunate enough to capture one of my favorite pictures Ive ever taken:


You did a good job!  I'm sure Dave will be proud to display that one for years to come! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Tiger Woods has played in the Tournament of Champions in past years, and has made a par on the 16th hole during the tournament.  So I beat Tiger Woods.


Does this mean I can expect to see you teeing off when I groggily wake up from my nap while I'm watching the Masters next spring?  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Dave and I just turned to each other and laughed.


Sometimes technology just likes to taunt us.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> but I dont think wed be in a rush to go back.


Really?  I mean, it is on Maui...  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> However, the secret of a happy life is not your circumstances, but rather your attitude about them


Was this the tip you got when you caddied for the Dalai Lama?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Id gotten a chance to spend a whole afternoon one-on-one with my son playing a course wed only dreamed about.


Definitely a great Fathers Day gift.  Now we'll just have to see if Julie can do any better next year. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yeah, he said.  It was pretty much the best day ever.






Mrs. Knowitall said:


> And I still crack up thinking about David tumbling out of the golf cart at full speed.


----------



## jedijill

What a great day!  So happy you guys got to spend some father/son time in a beautiful place doing what you both love!

Jill in CO


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Chapter 17: It's a Cinderella Story... *



It's in the hole!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> You know the feeling. Youre watching TV, or politely thumbing through a friends vacation photos, or snoozing through a trip report written by some guy youve never actually met on an obscure online message board just because even that is preferable to actually doing work, and then a certain image or idea hits you. Something captures your imagination, and you think, Wowwouldnt it be great if I could do/see/experience that?



I have no idea what youre talking about.
(and Im stunningly bad at telling lies)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Not only that, I confess to being one of those weirdos that actually enjoys watching golf on TV.



The play by play goes like this: 
- A person swings a club
- Camera swings on and upward angle to look at vast blue nothingness
- Long exposure of blue nothingness 
- blue blue blue blue
- Camera swings down to green nothingness 
- green green green
- Close-up of ball that for all we know was placed while we stared at blue nothingness.
- Repeat (ad nauseam)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I have no excuse for this.



Thats all right there is no excuse for watching it on the Telle.

Now playing the game thats a totally different animal (something like a cross between a Badger and a Wildebeest to be precise, but a completely different animal to be sure.) 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> But I know youll take it easy on me in the comments on this chapter.



Oh sure
You can count on that happening.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Part of the fun of watching golf on TV is annoying Julie and Sarah with endless golf broadcasts on Sunday afternoons in the spring and summer.



Winning both the Husband of the Year and Father of the Year awards outright.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> But another part of the fun is seeing the scenery and beauty of each course, as most of them are built in gorgeous locations around the world.



OK this is true.
My DW actually works for a country club and while its certainly not Hawaii (and while that fact doesnt translate into our being allowed on the course either), even that course is very a pretty location.  




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Fast-forward to June 2013. Were on Maui. Guess what Im doing?



Driving on questionable roads and swimming with the fishes?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> When I looked up the prices to play at this course, the regular 18-hole rate was (gulp) $278.








Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie and I hemmed and hawed over this until I noticed that they had junior golf rates posted for golfers under the age of 17. It stated that after 2:20 p.m., all juniors could play for free (with a paid adult). So, if I could get a tee time after 2:20, I could take one of the boys for that same $178 price.



Better, but yup still pricey.
Until you add in the fact that youre on an internationally heralded course in the midst of a tropical paradise, so it may just be worth it.  

I paid too much to take my son parasailing on Castaway Cay and I certainly still consider that to have been worth it. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The foursome in front of us teed off, spraying balls in every direction except onto the fairway.



You know, you should play with Dr. Beeper and myself. I mean, he's been club champion for three years running and I'm no slouch myself. 

Don't sell yourself short Judge, you're a tremendous slouch.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I promptly duffed one 150 yards into the right rough.



Double turds!


(We may have to start calling you Spalding)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Dave took this picture of me getting ready to tee off. As you can see, I was abiding by the rule that all golfers should wear ugly pants/shorts.



Oh, thats the worst-looking thing I ever saw. What, when you buy this I bet you get a free bowl of soup, huh?

Oh, but it looks good on you.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Here Dave demonstrates his form. When hes out breaking Tiger Woods records, just remember that I taught him everything he knows



He's on his final hole. He's about 455 yards away, he's gonna hit about a 2 iron I think




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, Dave, why dont you get out and tee off here? I said. Okay, he said, and hopped out of the cart.
> 
> While we were still moving at full speed.



 
And then Dave happened.

Glad he was OK, but I gotta say 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The group ahead of us had proven to bewell, not very good, but they made up for that by playing extremely slowly.



So you had that going for you




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Of course, I hadnt warmed up on the range, and I was using rented clubs, not the ones I own that are fitted to my game. And when the sun was out, it was in my eyes.



I ran out of gas. I... I had a flat tire. I didn't have enough money for cab fare. My tux didn't come back from the cleaners. An old friend came in from out of town. Someone stole my car. There was an earthquake. A terrible flood. Locusts! IT WASN'T MY FAULT, I SWEAR TO GOD!

_(Yah I know wrong movie, but certainly apropos)_




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Did we quit? No! As a wise caddie once said, Id keep playing. I dont think the heavy stuffs gonna come down for another couple of hours.



You're right. Anyway, the Good Lord would never disrupt the best game of my life.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Also, Id paid $200 for this amazing, memorable golf experience and might never get back to Maui. We were finishing, come H-E-Double Hockey Sticks or (more likely) high water.



Shouldnt that be: H-E-Double Putters in this instance?
Or maybe: H-E-Triple Six-Irons




Captain_Oblivious said:


> So, the Bucket List Kapalua Golf Experience hadnt gone exactly as planned.



Sure it did.  You planned to play that course on that trip and thats what happened.  Plan executed.  
Its just as with most trips that, the universe conspired to add additional excitement and humorous memories to the experience; thus providing you with a better story.  If it werent for the pictures to prove the point, Id say that you made it up so that we wouldnt fall asleep reading the description of a golf game.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> However, the secret of a happy life is not your circumstances, but rather your attitude about them.



Second secret first secret: keep wife happy.  
Then keep a good attitude.
Then everything else will fall into place.

(of course more money makes that third part considerably easier, but still)


----------



## afwdwfan

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The play by play goes like this:
> - A person swings a club
> - Camera swings on and upward angle to look at vast blue nothingness
> - Long exposure of blue nothingness
> - blue blue blue blue
> - Camera swings down to green nothingness
> - green green green
> - Close-up of ball that for all we know was placed while we stared at blue nothingness.
> - Repeat (ad nauseam)


So you watch a lot of golf too then?  



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Shouldnt that be: H-E-Double Putters in this instance?
> Or maybe: H-E-Triple Six-Irons


You might be on to something.


----------



## WDW2012

Despite the rain that sounds like a perfect father/son day.  I despise golf but being the dutiful wife that I am, played (more like drove the cart) when my hubby and I were in Hawaii for our honeymoon as it was on his bucket list.  I can't remember where we played but I do remember that the course was beautiful. Now of course 13 years later hubby is a much better player and would love to go back and play again.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

afwdwfan said:


> So you watch a lot of golf too then?





You could say that.  

My dad watched a lot of golf.  Still does (along with every other televised event that even remotely qualifies as a sport).  So when I was a kid  back in the Stone Age  back when a house had one TV (if any)  what Poppa was watching was also what we were watching or we watched nothing.  

Ive seen my share of televised golf and it's one reason I dont watch it any more (dont have to  ).  
I suspect that Id enjoy playing the game (although I dont have the salary required to find out), but as for watching it





afwdwfan said:


> You might be on to something.



High praise coming form you sir.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

enjoyed the golf updated...and playing through the rain will make that memory last even longer and make the stories that much better for years to come...

my guess is that in a few years, the rain stories will be a little more dramatically told where there was lighthing and one point the winds picked him up and swung  him around and dropped him 5 yards away.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

KatMark said:


> And that right there sums up the entire day just as it should be.  My only question is why didn't Dave have on ugly shorts like yours?



Because Julie dressed him?



KatMark said:


> I can't watch golf...bores me to tears, but our oldest son who has a membership at a course here, will watch it all day long if he's not out coaching baseball.



I have an interest in the architecture and strategy behind the courses themselves.  That makes it more interesting to me.



KatMark said:


> Good to finally see a picture of Julie...haven't seen her for awhile.



She's usually the one taking the pictures!



Poolrat said:


> What a wonderful father/son afternoon.
> 
> A beautiful course and extra time to enjoy it
> 
> You have some great memories and great pictures to show for it.





For that price, we couldn't settle for anything less!



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> And I still crack up thinking about David tumbling out of the golf cart at full speed.





I'll be telling that story at his wedding, for sure.



Iamthequeen said:


> I just found this trip report on the dvc section and read it all the way through.  You have a talent for bringing your trip to life!



 Thanks for reading and your kind words.



Iamthequeen said:


> First of all, congrats on #4.  I was a bit shocked when #4 came along too, but she is a joy in my life!



We're getting more excited as we get closer to the date!  I just need to finish getting the baby's room ready.



Iamthequeen said:


> Aulani sounds awesome and one of these years dh and I will get there.  I was on the Big Island in March.  My brother and sil retired there several years ago and my sister and I made the trek to visit.  We weren't there nearly long enough and didn't leave the Big Island.  So that just means we need to go back again - one, or three or six more times!



Sounds like a plan to me!



Iamthequeen said:


> I cracked up laughing at the story of Dave tumbling out of the golf cart.   Glad he didn't suffer any lasting damage.  Its really wonderful when we get to cross an item off our bucket lists - and spending a one-on-one day  with your son was just icing on the cake.



There's no point in having a bucket list if you never work to cross anything off, right?  Definitely a memorable experience.



Iamthequeen said:


> Looking forward to reading about the Big Island and seeing how your trip matches up to my experiences.  Malasadas!  Macadamia Nuts!  Donkey Balls!



We really did a whirlwind tour of the Big Island.  It's the biggest island by far, yet our idiot travel planner gave us the least amount of time there.


----------



## that's nice

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Last year, when I had finished off our Surprise Disney Trip Report (shameless plug), I had outlined the plan to go to Hawaii.  Dan (FauntleroyFan07) sent me a message telling me that his sister-in-law lived on Maui and gave surfing lessons on the side, and that he could put us in touch if we were interested.  So, I checked with the kids.  Scotty, as cautious as ever, decided there were too many unknowns involved to try it.  But Sarah and David looked at me as though I had just asked them if they wanted their own fully-functional Iron Man armor suits for Christmas.  Surfing lessons?  Sign me up!


That's awesome... I'll have to remember that Dan if we ever get back to Hawaii. 


> I didnt know if I could pull this off, so I spent some time memorizing his family, including his wife Candi, son Parker, and daughter Whats-Her-Face.


Oh, you're bad! 



> You know what?  They need some cool surfer nicknames.  Lets call them Sharkbait and Chum.


You sure those were good names considering the articles you linked? Oh yea, you are already home. Call 'em what you will. 



> Scotty watched with rapt attention.


What a great brother! 



> And they both got up!


AWESOME!!!!!!



> Meanwhile, we were apparently taking pictures of trees.


And what fine trees they are. I could look at that all day. 



> had our standard gourmet meal of crème de la peanut and grape reduction sauce on baked, sliced dough.


Maybe you'll surprise us sometime. Why even write this. We all know what you ate... probably had pizza or burgers for dinner.



> As lunchtime entertainment, we were treated to an older woman badmouthing her employer and cursing non-stop to her friends.  Im sure my kids enjoyed the never-ending stream of profanity.


YIKES. Hopefully they didn't pick up a new word or two. 




KatMark said:


> What an awesome update, Mark.
> 
> First, who is Barry?   Is he still alive?


He is alive on Facebook.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, I don't know what I was thinking here.  I got my movie lines mixed up.  Red talks about hoping the Pacific is as blue as it is in his dreams.  The quote I was thinking of came from Field of Dreams, when Dr. Graham mentions a "chance to squint at a sky so blue that it hurts your eyes just to look at it."
> 
> Anyway, the point is, the ocean was incredibly blue that day.  This is what happens when you get old.


WHAT WHAT WHAT???????

I'M MARKING DOWN THIS DAY...... Mark got a movie quote wrong!!! 





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Great!  They hadn't been on our radar until the last couple of years, when I found more and more trouble trying to travel with a family of 5 due to restrictions on the number of people in a room at hotels.  It really opened my eyes that there are some good deals out there where you can get nice accommodations at sometimes better rates than the hotels.  I hope it works out well for you!


We've rented from VBRO before and it has worked out great. Even rented a 3500sqft house 10 minutes from Disney. I hope we'll be able to do that again in the future....




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Fast-forward to June 2013.  Were on Maui.  Guess what Im doing?


Driving the road to Hana? 

Your golf day looked amazing.. except for the downpour. I knew you'd play through.



> The sun was intermittently moving in and out of clouds, and it looked like the mountain behind us was pretty well socked in.  Still, the view from the first tee was glorious.  You can see the island of Molokai in the distance on the right.


Great pictures! 



> The foursome in front of us teed off, spraying balls in every direction except onto the fairway.  The starter gulped and said, Uh oh.  I hope I didnt make a mistake.
> 
> Doh.


Oh boy...



> Ok, Dave, why dont you get out and tee off here? I said.  Okay, he said, and hopped out of the cart.
> 
> _While we were still moving at full speed._


....and then Dave happened!

WHEW. Glad he was ok. 


> I was fortunate enough to capture one of my favorite pictures Ive ever taken:


Great picture!!! 


> Dave and I tried to make a game of it.  We raced to see who could run to their ball the fastest from the cart.  We had a lot of laughs, and at one point I said, Well, Daveyoull always remember the day you played Kapalua.  He gave me a fist-bump.


And that's what it's all about. You'll never forget that. 




> The pizza itself was sort-of a Chicago deep-dish style, but not as thick or heavy.  And to be honest, it was just ok.  It fit the bill because we were hungry and its really hard to screw up pizza, but I dont think wed be in a rush to go back.


See, told ya it was gonna be pizza or burgers.



> Yeah, he said.  It was pretty much the best day ever.


And you could of payed $1000 for golf and it would of been worth it..... but you wouldn't of paid that much. Then you wouldn't of heard that. Glad it _only_ cost you $200


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Seems like an admirable bucket list item to me.



I also wanted to make the All-Madden Team, but that one may have to be retired.



afwdwfan said:


> Did you bring the "spot the lie" game back?



Key words in that phrase being "used to be".



afwdwfan said:


> I'm right there with you.  I played a grand total of once this past summer.



Well, I win.  I played 3 times this year.  Including Hawaii.  My master plan is to keep getting the boys interested, so I have a good excuse to go out.



afwdwfan said:


> Nothing better for a good Sunday afternoon nap.



To be fair, it's usually either golf or the Phillies.  And we all know the Phillies' offense was even less exciting than golf this year.  



afwdwfan said:


> Well, you should know better.



 



afwdwfan said:


> You did it wrong.  It is better to ask forgiveness than to ask permission.



Well, I needed Julie's agreement to take the kids for the afternoon.  Otherwise she could have just taken the car and ditched me, and that's a long walk back.



afwdwfan said:


> And the Budget Committee came through!



I must have caught them on the last day of the session before break! 




afwdwfan said:


> I laugh, because I know the feeling all too well.



If I could hit it where I aimed it, I wouldn't be in my current profession.



afwdwfan said:


> Not only were they ugly, they were 80's NBA short.



Oh, stop.  They're down to my knees.  Nobody's pulling a John Stockton here.









afwdwfan said:


> That's what a mulligan is for.



Well, I play according to the rules, and would never dream of taking mulligans. 

I also never break car rental agreements.



afwdwfan said:


> And then Sco... Wait a minute.  Wrong kid.



 This story won't get old.  Ever.



afwdwfan said:


> See... the way I play, I'd enjoy playing behind them.  Hit a bad shot.  Well, that was just practice.  Plenty of time to get another ball out and try again.



Well, I didn't write anything like that, and there are no pictures, so it must not have happened. 



afwdwfan said:


> You did a good job!  I'm sure Dave will be proud to display that one for years to come!







afwdwfan said:


> Does this mean I can expect to see you teeing off when I groggily wake up from my nap while I'm watching the Masters next spring?



Yes.  I'll be the white guy in ugly pants.



afwdwfan said:


> Sometimes technology just likes to taunt us.



  In my case, every day.



afwdwfan said:


> Really?  I mean, it is on Maui...



I'll go back to Maui..and eat someplace else.



afwdwfan said:


> Was this the tip you got when you caddied for the Dalai Lama?



Absolutely.  He also said I would receive eternal consciousness on my deathbed.



afwdwfan said:


> Definitely a great Fathers Day gift.  Now we'll just have to see if Julie can do any better next year.



I like the way you think!  I'll probably get a pair of socks, though.




jedijill said:


> What a great day!  So happy you guys got to spend some father/son time in a beautiful place doing what you both love!
> 
> Jill in CO



Thanks!  It was pretty special, despite the weather.


----------



## glennbo123

What a great chapter Captain!  I'm glad that you got to spend such a great afternoon playing a beautiful golf course, enjoying time with your son.  Aw, now I'm all warm and fuzzy.     But then again, maybe I should shave.  But enough about me.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> David had been really getting into golf over the last year or two (and showcasing a nice swing on the range)










Captain_Oblivious said:


> The starter called us over and said he was letting a foursome tee off in front of us.  He said the foursome claimed they were good golfers and would play fast, and he thought that would give me and Dave the chance to play with nobody coming behind us and give us the time to enjoy the course to ourselves.



Oh no, I know exactly how that's going to turn out.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anyway, I loved the idea of not having anyone breathing down our necks from behind










Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anyway, I didnt care about my score.  Dave and I were having a great time.










Captain_Oblivious said:


> Did we quit?  No!  As a wise caddie once said, Id keep playing.  I dont think the heavy stuffs gonna come down for another couple of hours.










Captain_Oblivious said:


> Unfortunately, the foursome in front of us didnt quit, either.  So we still had an interminable wait on every hole.  This was the kind of group where a guy would slowly walk out of the cart, check out his ball, walk back to the cart, grab a club, walk back to the ball, take 4 practice swings, line up his shot, take another 4 practice swings, then address the ball, take a mighty swing, chunk it along the ground about 20 feet or so, walk back to the cart, and drive 20 feet forward to start the process all over again.










Captain_Oblivious said:


> I didnt make any snarky comments about slow play.  What did it matter at that point?










Captain_Oblivious said:


> The pizza itself was sort-of a Chicago deep-dish style, but not as thick or heavy.  And to be honest, it was just ok.  It fit the bill because we were hungry and its really hard to screw up pizza, but I dont think wed be in a rush to go back.










Captain_Oblivious said:


> Then again, maybe I was just exhausted.


----------



## that's nice

glennbo123 said:


> What a great chapter Captain!  I'm glad that you got to spend such a great afternoon playing a beautiful golf course, enjoying time with your son.  Aw, now I'm all warm and fuzzy.     But then again, maybe I should shave.  But enough about me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, I know exactly how that's going to turn out.



Nice job Glen! You've won the internet today!


----------



## glennbo123

that's nice said:


> Nice job Glen! You've won the internet today!










...which is, _That's_ Nice!


----------



## franandaj

I could never watch golf on TV, it would totally put me to sleep, however, Caddyshack still remains to be one of my favorites movies EVER!  

I'm glad you took the approach that you did on this chapter.  I loved seeing the beautiful sights and hearing about how you and your son enjoyed a memorable day knocking an item off your bucket list! What a special and memorable day!  And what a great reward for you to hear him tell you that it was the best day ever!


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> So, the Bucket List Kapalua Golf Experience hadnt gone exactly as planned.  However, the secret of a happy life is not your circumstances, but rather your attitude about them, and Dave and I had chosen to laugh rather than grumble.  It certainly was a memorable day.  Id gotten a chance to spend a whole afternoon one-on-one with my son playing a course wed only dreamed about.  I mentioned to Dave that hed really hit the jackpotspending a day on Maui, learning how to surf in the morning and playing 18 holes at the world-famous Kapalua Plantation Course in the afternoon.
> 
> Yeah, he said.  It was pretty much the best day ever.



It doesn't get any better than that.

Ever.

What a GREAT update and incredible memory for both of you.  Hopefully he has now learned not to get out of a moving vehicle um, while it is still moving.  No matter what Dad says!

I can totally picture Eric doing that at that age....which did make it pretty  for me but not so much for you at the time!

Guess what...the black and white literal thing?

It doesn't go away...


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> What a great chapter Captain!  I'm glad that you got to spend such a great afternoon playing a beautiful golf course, enjoying time with your son.  Aw, now I'm all warm and fuzzy.     But then again, maybe I should shave.  But enough about me.



Thanks Glenn!  You'd have to ask Judy if you should shave or not.










glennbo123 said:


>



 



that's nice said:


> Nice job Glen! You've won the internet today!



 I have to agree, Glenn wins the internet!  Just try not to break it like last time.



glennbo123 said:


> ...which is, _That's_ Nice!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> I could never watch golf on TV, it would totally put me to sleep, however, Caddyshack still remains to be one of my favorites movies EVER!



So you just need some explosions added to make golf watchable.



franandaj said:


> I'm glad you took the approach that you did on this chapter.  I loved seeing the beautiful sights and hearing about how you and your son enjoyed a memorable day knocking an item off your bucket list! What a special and memorable day!  And what a great reward for you to hear him tell you that it was the best day ever!



That certainly didn't hurt!  It's a great memory to savor.



eandesmom said:


> It doesn't get any better than that.
> 
> Ever.



 I have to agree.



eandesmom said:


> What a GREAT update and incredible memory for both of you.  Hopefully he has now learned not to get out of a moving vehicle um, while it is still moving.  No matter what Dad says!
> 
> I can totally picture Eric doing that at that age....which did make it pretty  for me but not so much for you at the time!





Is it bad if I kind of thought it was funny at the time?  I mean, I was worried about him and had to make sure he was ok, but it's hard to see that happen and not laugh.  At least inwardly. 



eandesmom said:


> Guess what...the black and white literal thing?
> 
> It doesn't go away...





Where did I put the Tylenol again?


----------



## middlepat

Nice update on the day at Kapalua.  What a great course, even in the rain.

That picture of Dave is awesome.  What a great memory of the best. day. ever.  Too bad for him life is going downhill from this point forward.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

middlepat said:


> Nice update on the day at Kapalua.  What a great course, even in the rain.



I thought you'd like the golf update.



middlepat said:


> That picture of Dave is awesome.  What a great memory of the best. day. ever.  Too bad for him life is going downhill from this point forward.



Well, he's got to learn that at some point.  We're all grown up by the time we realize that growing up is overrated.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Whoops.  Somehow I skipped Tim's reply. Sorry about that, Tim.



that's nice said:


> That's awesome... I'll have to remember that Dan if we ever get back to Hawaii.



Dan will hook you up! Or just let me know, I have her e-mail address as well.



that's nice said:


> Oh, you're bad!







that's nice said:


> You sure those were good names considering the articles you linked? Oh yea, you are already home. Call 'em what you will.



We're pretty brave once the danger has passed.



that's nice said:


> What a great brother!



Yeah, so supportive. 



that's nice said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!







that's nice said:


> And what fine trees they are. I could look at that all day.



You could do worse, I suppose.  Just not sure what we were going for there. 



that's nice said:


> Maybe you'll surprise us sometime. Why even write this. We all know what you ate... probably had pizza or burgers for dinner.



You were skipping ahead, weren't you?



that's nice said:


> YIKES. Hopefully they didn't pick up a new word or two.



Who knows, maybe after riding the school bus every day they can teach us a few.



that's nice said:


> He is alive on Facebook.



That's why we make fun of him here.



that's nice said:


> WHAT WHAT WHAT???????
> 
> I'M MARKING DOWN THIS DAY...... Mark got a movie quote wrong!!!



The important thing is, I caught it before anybody else did.



that's nice said:


> We've rented from VBRO before and it has worked out great. Even rented a 3500sqft house 10 minutes from Disney. I hope we'll be able to do that again in the future....



We were very happy with it!  We used it to rent a log cabin in New England once as well.  That was pretty cool.



that's nice said:


> Driving the road to Hana?



Nobody's that dumb, right?



that's nice said:


> Your golf day looked amazing.. except for the downpour. I knew you'd play through.



When the going gets tough, the dumb get going!



that's nice said:


> Great pictures!







that's nice said:


> ....and then Dave happened!
> 
> WHEW. Glad he was ok.



Seems to be a very popular phrase for this part of the story!  And yes, it was a big relief that he was ok.  Tough kid.



that's nice said:


> Great picture!!!







that's nice said:


> And that's what it's all about. You'll never forget that.



Exactly.



that's nice said:


> See, told ya it was gonna be pizza or burgers.



 How could you possibly have known that?!



that's nice said:


> And you could of payed $1000 for golf and it would of been worth it..... but you wouldn't of paid that much. Then you wouldn't of heard that. Glad it _only_ cost you $200



My wallet is still sore.  But we save up all year so we can spend it on experiences like this anyway.


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Whoops.  Somehow I skipped Tim's reply. Sorry about that, Tim.


We'll let it slide.  I mean he followed Glenn's internet winning post.  You were still distracted by it's awesomeness.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Whoops.  Somehow I skipped Tim's reply.



You missed a couple of em
But then again, I missed commenting on the Surfing Update altogether so well call it even.  

Besides, I think Andy pretty much pegged the direct cause.



Bring on the next update!


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Is it bad if I kind of thought it was funny at the time?  I mean, I was worried about him and had to make sure he was ok, but it's hard to see that happen and not laugh.  At least inwardly.



Nope.  I'd have been rolling as well...while simultaneously freaking out


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> We'll let it slide.  I mean he followed Glenn's internet winning post.  You were still distracted by it's awesomeness.



Apparently I was more distracted than I realized!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You missed a couple of em
> But then again, I missed commenting on the Surfing Update altogether so well call it even.
> 
> Besides, I think Andy pretty much pegged the direct cause.
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on the next update!



Now how did that happen?  I thought I had responded to you.  Maybe I never hit the "submit" button and got distracted?  I really am getting old.



eandesmom said:


> Nope.  I'd have been rolling as well...while simultaneously freaking out



Yep, that pretty much describes it!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> It's in the hole!



*+1*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I have no idea what youre talking about.
> (and Im stunningly bad at telling lies)



"My teacher said real beauty is on the inside."
"Oh, that's just something ugly people say."



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The play by play goes like this:
> - A person swings a club
> - Camera swings on and upward angle to look at vast blue nothingness
> - Long exposure of blue nothingness
> - blue blue blue blue
> - Camera swings down to green nothingness
> - green green green
> - Close-up of ball that for all we know was placed while we stared at blue nothingness.
> - Repeat (ad nauseam)



Sounds familiar somehow.  That's why I like the Masters, because there's a few flowers in there to get some different colors.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Thats all right there is no excuse for watching it on the Telle.



I figured as much.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Now playing the game thats a totally different animal (something like a cross between a Badger and a Wildebeest to be precise, but a completely different animal to be sure.)



Or a cross between an elephant and a rhino.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh sure
> You can count on that happening.



Uh huh.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Winning both the Husband of the Year and Father of the Year awards outright.



The competition must have been fierce!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> OK this is true.
> My DW actually works for a country club and while its certainly not Hawaii (and while that fact doesnt translate into our being allowed on the course either), even that course is very a pretty location.



Not allowed on the course?  This is something up with which I will not put.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Driving on questionable roads and swimming with the fishes?



Who would be dumb enough to do that?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Better, but yup still pricey.
> Until you add in the fact that youre on an internationally heralded course in the midst of a tropical paradise, so it may just be worth it.
> 
> I paid too much to take my son parasailing on Castaway Cay and I certainly still consider that to have been worth it.



The question, "When am I ever going to get the chance to do this again?" carries a lot of weight, doesn't it?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You know, you should play with Dr. Beeper and myself. I mean, he's been club champion for three years running and I'm no slouch myself.
> 
> Don't sell yourself short Judge, you're a tremendous slouch.



*+1*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Double turds!
> 
> 
> (We may have to start calling you Spalding)
> 
> 
> Oh, thats the worst-looking thing I ever saw. What, when you buy this I bet you get a free bowl of soup, huh?
> 
> Oh, but it looks good on you.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> He's on his final hole. He's about 455 yards away, he's gonna hit about a 2 iron I think



It's not as flashy, but this is as impressive as Glenn's post.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And then Dave happened.
> 
> Glad he was OK, but I gotta say



Me too. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So you had that going for you



Which was...nice?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I ran out of gas. I... I had a flat tire. I didn't have enough money for cab fare. My tux didn't come back from the cleaners. An old friend came in from out of town. Someone stole my car. There was an earthquake. A terrible flood. Locusts! IT WASN'T MY FAULT, I SWEAR TO GOD!
> 
> _(Yah I know wrong movie, but certainly apropos)_



Absolutely! *+1*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You're right. Anyway, the Good Lord would never disrupt the best game of my life.



*+1*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Shouldnt that be: H-E-Double Putters in this instance?
> Or maybe: H-E-Triple Six-Irons



Oooh, Triple Six Irons!  I love it!  You can have the internet when Glenn is done with it.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sure it did.  You planned to play that course on that trip and thats what happened.  Plan executed.
> Its just as with most trips that, the universe conspired to add additional excitement and humorous memories to the experience; thus providing you with a better story.  If it werent for the pictures to prove the point, Id say that you made it up so that we wouldnt fall asleep reading the description of a golf game.



Hey, that doesn't sound nearly so bad when you put it that way.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Second secret first secret: keep wife happy.
> Then keep a good attitude.
> Then everything else will fall into place.



Sounds like the voice of experience.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> (of course more money makes that third part considerably easier, but still)



Too late.  We blew all our cash on this trip.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

WDW2012 said:


> Despite the rain that sounds like a perfect father/son day.  I despise golf but being the dutiful wife that I am, played (more like drove the cart) when my hubby and I were in Hawaii for our honeymoon as it was on his bucket list.  I can't remember where we played but I do remember that the course was beautiful. Now of course 13 years later hubby is a much better player and would love to go back and play again.



I guess the only question is: have you recovered from the first time?  I can always get my kids to go with me if I let them drive the cart. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You could say that.
> 
> My dad watched a lot of golf.  Still does (along with every other televised event that even remotely qualifies as a sport).  So when I was a kid  back in the Stone Age  back when a house had one TV (if any)  what Poppa was watching was also what we were watching or we watched nothing.
> 
> Ive seen my share of televised golf and it's one reason I dont watch it any more (dont have to  ).
> I suspect that Id enjoy playing the game (although I dont have the salary required to find out), but as for watching it



Playing it is more fun.  I have an unhealthy interest in golf course architecture, so I'm watching more for the course than the players.  I do have my favorite guys that I follow, though.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> High praise coming form you sir.



Yeah, what happened to Andy?  Did you hijack his account?


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Now how did that happen?  I thought I had responded to you.  Maybe I never hit the "submit" button and got distracted?  I really am getting old.



I didnt really mind I was just piling on as any good DisDad would do when presented with the opportunity. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> "My teacher said real beauty is on the inside."
> "Oh, that's just something ugly people say."



And the fact that my client has been ridden more than Seattle Slew is irrelevant.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds familiar somehow.  That's why I like the Masters, because there's a few flowers in there to get some different colors.



Augusta is a mighty fine course (even if it is on the wrong side of the boarder).




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Or a cross between an elephant and a rhino.



So that explains your style of golf.
I suspect that mine would be mean and ugly, but the bull in a china shop image works well for me too.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The competition must have been fierce!



There was a moment there where I wasnt sure youd pull out the win.
But obviously I should never have doubted you there.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Not allowed on the course?  This is something up with which I will not put.





Well I could pay the annual to join the club and catch up on all the dues.
Short of that - or outright buying the Snobatorium (as Al Czervik would say) -  I aint welcome.

There is an Employee appreciation day once a year though
Ill have to pack a couple of Baby Ruth bars and hit the pool when that comes around next summer.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Who would be dumb enough to do that?



Well, to be precise Me!
But Ill have to get to Hawaii first, so for now Ill let you set the good example.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> The question, "When am I ever going to get the chance to do this again?" carries a lot of weight, doesn't it?



Yes, yes it does.
Much gravitas in those words 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> It's not as flashy, but this is as impressive as Glenn's post.



Not flashy but impressive on rare occasions
I believe Ive overheard my wife use those same words to describe me.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oooh, Triple Six Irons!  I love it!  You can have the internet when Glenn is done with it.



Thank you, Ill be here all week
Try the veal and dont forget to tip your waitress.
(of course you should also remember to stand her back up afterward 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




)



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds like the voice of experience.



Search your feelings; you know it to be true! 





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Too late.  We blew all our cash on this trip.



Worth it!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yeah, what happened to Andy?  Did you hijack his account?



Now would I do something like that?


----------



## marvali

All caught up and what a special day for you and Dave!  Such great memories! 

He looks like he has pretty good form there!  At least on the course.  What did the Russian judge give him on his dive??? 

Glad he's okay but I'm sure that is just one more memory that will be a part of his special day forever. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Dave took this picture of me getting ready to tee off.  As you can see, I was abiding by the rule that all golfers should wear ugly pants/shorts.


And skinny pale legs???


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I didnt really mind I was just piling on as any good DisDad would do when presented with the opportunity.



I would expect nothing less. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And the fact that my client has been ridden more than Seattle Slew is irrelevant.



*+1*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Augusta is a mighty fine course (even if it is on the wrong side of the boarder).



That can't be helped.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So that explains your style of golf.
> I suspect that mine would be mean and ugly, but the bull in a china shop image works well for me too.



And yet it still beats being in the office.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> There was a moment there where I wasnt sure youd pull out the win.
> But obviously I should never have doubted you there.



I'd like to thank my sponsors...



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well I could pay the annual to join the club and catch up on all the dues.
> Short of that - or outright buying the Snobatorium (as Al Czervik would say) -  I aint welcome.
> 
> There is an Employee appreciation day once a year though
> Ill have to pack a couple of Baby Ruth bars and hit the pool when that comes around next summer.



*+1*

You'd think employees would at least get some perks.  Sigh.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well, to be precise Me!
> But Ill have to get to Hawaii first, so for now Ill let you set the good example.



Keep the dream alive!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yes, yes it does.
> Much gravitas in those words







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Not flashy but impressive on rare occasions
> I believe Ive overheard my wife use those same words to describe me.



"He worked really hard, grampa."
"So do washing machines."



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Thank you, Ill be here all week
> Try the veal and dont forget to tip your waitress.
> (of course you should also remember to stand her back up afterward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



(groan)



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Search your feelings; you know it to be true!



*+1*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Worth it!



Agreed.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Now would I do something like that?







marvali said:


> All caught up and what a special day for you and Dave!  Such great memories!



It sure was, Marv!



marvali said:


> He looks like he has pretty good form there!  At least on the course.  What did the Russian judge give him on his dive???



2.7, which equaled the degree of difficulty.



marvali said:


> Glad he's okay but I'm sure that is just one more memory that will be a part of his special day forever.



Of course it is.  Because we won't let him forget it.



marvali said:


> And skinny pale legs???



Those, unfortunately, can't be helped.


----------



## that's nice

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Whoops.  Somehow I skipped Tim's reply. Sorry about that, Tim.


No biggie... I'm used to being ignored from my wife. 



> You could do worse, I suppose.  Just not sure what we were going for there.


Just thinking that if I were laying on that beach I'd have that view.... what did you think I was speaking about? 



> You were skipping ahead, weren't you?


Not at all... this isn't my first Captain Oblivious TR. 



> That's why we make fun of him here.







afwdwfan said:


> We'll let it slide.  I mean he followed Glenn's internet winning post.  You were still distracted by it's awesomeness.




and an awesome post it was!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

that's nice said:


> No biggie... I'm used to being ignored from my wife.



I'm sorry, what'd you say?



that's nice said:


> Just thinking that if I were laying on that beach I'd have that view.... what did you think I was speaking about?



I didn't think at all.  It usually gets me into trouble.



that's nice said:


> Not at all... this isn't my first Captain Oblivious TR.



Good point...so why are you reading at all?



that's nice said:


> and an awesome post it was!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Wednesday, June 26

After a day of hard driving on Monday, and battling the elements on Tuesday, it was time for another rest day.  We lounged around the house for a little while, enjoying our coffee and the view from the deck, and then headed down to Kahului later in the morning.  We had promised to make dinner for our hosts in the evening as a thank-you for letting us crash at their place, so we needed to do a little grocery shopping.  Julies world-famous spaghetti sauce uses only the finest ingredients available at the Costco, you know.

Julie had wanted to stop at a fabric store wed seen a few days earlier, hoping to get some unique Hawaiian fabrics to make a quilt for our little stowaway.  But first, we made a detour on the way.  It had been 5 days since our last deep-fried apple pie at McDonalds and we were going through withdrawal.  So we had to remedy that situation.  As we entered, I noticed this poster in the window offering a new delicacy:






Any takers?

I suggested that we play Pie Roulette: we could buy 4 apple pies and 1 taro pie, remove them from the boxes, shuffle them around and then have everyone pick one and bite into it.  Nobody else seemed enthusiastic about this idea.  What happened to everyones sense of adventure?

Did I try it?  What are you, nuts?  Just look at that picture.  Gimme the apple pie, please.

On to the fabric store.  I had about as much interest in a fabric store as I did in eating taro pie.  Luckily, there was a golf shop right next door, so the boys and I took refuge in there

and then Scotty happened.







After trying out the latest in golf fashion, we met up with the girls.  Julie seemed to be pleased with a successful shopping excursion, so we headed to Costco to pick up groceries.  We decided to take a trip through Paia to a scenic lookout just east of town near Hookipa Beach.  My aunt had told us it was a good spot to see surfers, kiteboarders, and windsurfers as the seas were usually rougher on that side of the island.  The overlook is just off the Hana Highway past a restaurant called Mamas Fish House.  Heres the view of the beach from up top:






Yeah, you could do worse.  As my aunt had predicted, the surfers were out in force.






And so were the windsurfers.











It was a bit windy on this side of the island, and the waters were churning a bit.  Its hard to get a sense of the scale of this wave hitting the coast, but keep in mind that we were standing on a high plateau looking down at the coast here.






We enjoyed the view from up above for a while and then made our way down to the beach itself.  It seemed like a popular spot for sunbathers, and some people were even braving the rough seas here.  However, we soon discovered there was another draw for visitors to this beach.
















I wish we could have bottled Sarahs joy at this point, since we now had MULTIPLE turtle sightings.  These guys were just lying there, sunning themselves, without a care in the world.  Many people walked all around them, getting very close for pictures, and they didnt seem to be bothered in the least.  The only time we saw a turtle show even a hint of annoyance was when a wave came crashing in pretty far up the beach, getting him all wet.  The big guy starting waving his flippers in annoyance at the ocean, sort of like when your grumpy uncle is trying to avoid the rest of the family by lounging in the swimming pool and then the kids start doing cannonballs off the diving board.  

Anyway, we hung out here for a while so we could present this Green Sea Turtle photo shoot.





















We started getting ready to leave, when a fourth turtle chose that moment to come ashore as well.  So we decided to hang out and watch him crawl up the sand.

Very.


S.
L.
O.
W.
L.
Y.

Well, what did you expect?  He is a turtle, after all.  (Or maybe she.  I didnt really try to find out.)





















We decided to head home and walked back up the beach, still enjoying the view.  We loved the colors of the windsurfers against the ocean and the mountains in the background.
















And with that, we headed back up the mountain to my aunts house.  We spent most of the afternoon working on dinner for my aunt and cousins.  Someday, youll have to try Julies spaghetti sauce.  It rivals the Key Lime Pie of Awesomeness for perfection in category.  In fact, Im going to go ahead and dub it the Spaghetti Sauce of Awesomeness©, just to make sure the title gets copyrighted properly.

Slow day.  Easy day.  I could get used to that.






*Coming Up Next:*  Hey, remember that interview I had right before we left for our vacation?


----------



## marvali

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wednesday, June 26
> 
> I suggested that we play Pie Roulette: we could buy 4 apple pies and 1 taro pie, remove them from the boxes, shuffle them around and then have everyone pick one and bite into it.  Nobody else seemed enthusiastic about this idea.  What happened to everyones sense of adventure?
> 
> Did I try it?  What are you, nuts?  Just look at that picture.  Gimme the apple pie, please.


 You made a wise choice. I tried poi once (which comes from taro root for those who don't know). Tasted more like pooey! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> and then Scotty happened.


  Yet another priceless memory! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was a bit windy on this side of the island, and the waters were churning a bit.  Its hard to get a sense of the scale of this wave hitting the coast, but keep in mind that we were standing on a high plateau looking down at the coast here.


 Awesome shot!  And you got it first try........ 

Beautiful shots of the beach, ocean, and  for the Green Sea Turtle photo shoot!


----------



## KatMark

Beautiful pictures of the surfers, Mark. It looks so lovely there.

And  for Sarah. It looks like she certainly had her choice of turtles to look over. And how cool that you saw one come in from the ocean...even if very slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.

How nice of you...I mean Julie...to make dinner for your relatives. And tell her the next time she is making Key Lime Pie it is "my" Mark's favorite.


----------



## Poolrat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> We had promised to make dinner for our hosts in the evening as a thank-you for letting us crash at their place, so we needed to do a little grocery shopping.  Julies world-famous spaghetti sauce uses only the finest ingredients available at the Costco, you know.




How nice of Julie ( well I will include you in on that too) 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie had wanted to stop at a fabric store wed seen a few days earlier, hoping to get some unique Hawaiian fabrics to make a quilt for our little stowaway.



Another great idea.  I hope Cletus has a great quilt to show for the trip.   But first, we made a detour on the way.  




Captain_Oblivious said:


> It had been 5 days since our last deep-fried apple pie at McDonalds and we were going through withdrawal.  So we had to remedy that situation.  As we entered, I noticed this poster in the window offering a new delicacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any takers?
> 
> I suggested that we play Pie Roulette: we could buy 4 apple pies and 1 taro pie, remove them from the boxes, shuffle them around and then have everyone pick one and bite into it.  Nobody else seemed enthusiastic about this idea.  What happened to everyones sense of adventure?



   But YUM on more apple pies.  But it purple ... my favorite color. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


>







Captain_Oblivious said:


> We enjoyed the view from up above for a while and then made our way down to the beach itself.  It seemed like a popular spot for sunbathers, and some people were even braving the rough seas here.  However, we soon discovered there was another draw for visitors to this beach.




   So awesome!!!!! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



That look of determination.



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



Ridin' the waves dude....


----------



## Iamthequeen

Taro Pie??? No way, Jose!  I tried poi and it tastes like library paste.  Apple was a much better choice!

The Green Sea Turtles are amazing.  We were lucky enough to see them at Black Sand Beach.


----------



## wiigirl

Great pics!


----------



## MEK

I think I am caught up after my lengthy hiatus.

Highway to He..   OK, I may have read that one already, but I can't help commenting on the "fatal drop" sign.  Hmmmm - that may have made me turn around right there.  

Surfing - the kids look like they are having SO. MUCH. FUN.  They really make it look easy.  

Golfing - OMG - What a spectacular course.  I know next to nothing about golf but what a cool experience.  Your pictures are outstanding.  And good for your for braving the rain and wind.  Dave looks like he is in his glory.  I think I may have been a little aggravated at the players from NJ, but sounds like all was good by the end of the day. 

Lastly, the sea turtles - OMG - HOW COOL!  Your pictures looks like they should be in National Geographic.

I really enjoyed getting caught up this morning!  And I am enjoying each and every picture!


----------



## jedijill

Awesome turtle pics!  Looks like another great day in Hawaii!

Jill in CO


----------



## eandesmom

Turtles turtles everywhere!!!!  What a magical experience and a wonderfully relaxing down day.

Perfect!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Chapter 18: Mmmm....purple. *




Once you go purple






Captain_Oblivious said:


> After a day of hard driving on Monday,











Captain_Oblivious said:


> and battling the elements on Tuesday,












Captain_Oblivious said:


> it was time for another rest day.













Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julies world-famous spaghetti sauce uses only the finest ingredients available at the Costco, you know.




So 
did you get another case or five of the onion chips while you were there?






Captain_Oblivious said:


> It had been 5 days since our last deep-fried apple pie at McDonalds and we were going through withdrawal.



Mmmmmmmmm Pie







An understandable reaction.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> As we entered, I noticed this poster in the window offering a new delicacy:








That, however is not so understandable 





Captain_Oblivious said:


> On to the fabric store.




Oh joy





Captain_Oblivious said:


> I wish we could have bottled Sarahs joy at this point, since we now had MULTIPLE turtle sightings.



A beach full of sea turtles
Check that I mean: a Hawaiian beach full of see turtles!

I your girl's eyes you may just (and I do mean just) have finally erased the black mark of the shark incident form your account.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:*  Hey, remember that interview I had right before we left for our vacation?



Actually, yes I do.
But at least you are in Hawaii.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

marvali said:


> You made a wise choice. I tried poi once (which comes from taro root for those who don't know). Tasted more like pooey!



Agreed!  I watched my cousins chowing down on it and wondered how they could choke it down.



marvali said:


> Yet another priceless memory!



That's my boy. 



marvali said:


> Awesome shot!  And you got it first try........







marvali said:


> Beautiful shots of the beach, ocean, and  for the Green Sea Turtle photo shoot!





It was pretty cool to be able to see all of that.



KatMark said:


> Beautiful pictures of the surfers, Mark. It looks so lovely there.



Indeed it is!



KatMark said:


> And  for Sarah. It looks like she certainly had her choice of turtles to look over. And how cool that you saw one come in from the ocean...even if very slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.



It was nice that we didn't have to rush anywhere that day and could just enjoy the sights.



KatMark said:


> How nice of you...I mean Julie...to make dinner for your relatives. And tell her the next time she is making Key Lime Pie it is "my" Mark's favorite.



Should we put a pie in the mail for you?



Poolrat said:


> How nice of Julie ( well I will include you in on that too)



Hey, thanks Pat.  I worked hard as a supervisor.



Poolrat said:


> Another great idea.  I hope Cletus has a great quilt to show for the trip.



I'm sure Cletus will demonstrate his/her appreciation by puking and pooping on it.



Poolrat said:


> But YUM on more apple pies.  But it purple ... my favorite color.



The purple just doesn't look right in the pie, though, does it?



Poolrat said:


> So awesome!!!!!








Poolrat said:


> That look of determination.



Maybe he's pooping too.



Poolrat said:


> Ridin' the waves dude....



Totally....sweeeeet.



Iamthequeen said:


> Taro Pie??? No way, Jose!  I tried poi and it tastes like library paste.  Apple was a much better choice!



The obvious question here is, how do you know what library paste tastes like?



Iamthequeen said:


> The Green Sea Turtles are amazing.  We were lucky enough to see them at Black Sand Beach.



Very cool!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

wiigirl said:


> Great pics!







MEK said:


> I think I am caught up after my lengthy hiatus.



Welcome back!  I know you're thrilled to be back home.



MEK said:


> Highway to He..   OK, I may have read that one already, but I can't help commenting on the "fatal drop" sign.  Hmmmm - that may have made me turn around right there.



Where's your sense of adventure?



MEK said:


> Surfing - the kids look like they are having SO. MUCH. FUN.  They really make it look easy.



I guess I should have tried it.  Then it wouldn't have looked nearly as easy. 



MEK said:


> Golfing - OMG - What a spectacular course.  I know next to nothing about golf but what a cool experience.  Your pictures are outstanding.  And good for your for braving the rain and wind.  Dave looks like he is in his glory.  I think I may have been a little aggravated at the players from NJ, but sounds like all was good by the end of the day.



Thanks!  It was a really, really good day.



MEK said:


> Lastly, the sea turtles - OMG - HOW COOL!  Your pictures looks like they should be in National Geographic.



Give the credit to Julie!



MEK said:


> I really enjoyed getting caught up this morning!  And I am enjoying each and every picture!







jedijill said:


> Awesome turtle pics!  Looks like another great day in Hawaii!
> 
> Jill in CO



Certainly more exciting than seeing seagulls in Delaware.



eandesmom said:


> Turtles turtles everywhere!!!!  What a magical experience and a wonderfully relaxing down day.
> 
> Perfect!



 Totally.  No hurlin' on the shell, dude...just waxed it.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Once you go purple



...what?  WHAT?!  Don't leave me hanging!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>





You guys are just showing off now.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So
> did you get another case or five of the onion chips while you were there?



Perhaps. 

Actually, I don't think we did, because we only had 1 day left on Maui before we needed to pack for another airplane ride.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Mmmmmmmmm Pie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An understandable reaction.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That, however is not so understandable



Purple pie just seems...wrong.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh joy



No offense to the greater textile industry. 




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> A beach full of sea turtles
> Check that I mean: a Hawaiian beach full of see turtles!
> 
> I your girl's eyes you may just (and I do mean just) have finally erased the black mark of the shark incident form your account.



I've love it if that were the case.  However, she is a tween girl now, so I expect my failures to be remembered far longer than my triumphs. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Actually, yes I do.
> But at least you are in Hawaii.



We'll see how it turns out...


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> ...what?  WHAT?!  Don't leave me hanging!



A reference from one of Jeff Dunhams ventriloquist routines.
If youve not seen any of them, catch the Christmas Special sometime in the next few weeks.  Im sure it will show up on the telle somewhere.  Never fails to crack me up.  Some of the more recent work is a might heavy on the opinions, but the older routines are genuinely funny  




Captain_Oblivious said:


> You guys are just showing off now.



You set it up on the tee.
All I had to do was swing the gardners sickle and






Its in the hole!





Captain_Oblivious said:


> No offense to the greater textile industry.



Have somehow survived in The Biz 33 years now
Still wouldnt be all that interested in spending vacation time looking over the inventory.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> I've love it if that were the case.  However, she is a tween girl now, so I expect my failures to be remembered far longer than my triumphs.



Oh, just wait.  Very soon shell leave Tween and hit full on Teen.
I assure you one can plummet farther in their childs eyes.


Has the war with her mother begun yet?
(and if not, may yall be spared that particular rite of passage)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We'll see how it turns out...



Hummm more to the story?
Interesting.   Maybe I just thought I heard how that turned out.


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julies world-famous spaghetti sauce uses only the finest ingredients available at the Costco, you know.


Where else would you get your fresh from Italy imported ingredients? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> What happened to everyones sense of adventure?


I think they left it somewhere on the side of the road along the Hana Highway. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Did I try it?  What are you, nuts?  Just look at that picture.  Gimme the apple pie, please.


 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> and then Scotty happened.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> I wish we could have bottled Sarahs joy at this point, since we now had MULTIPLE turtle sightings.


I can only imagine!  Not just turtle sightings, but being able to hang out around them and walk right up to them.  What an experience!  I'm sure she'll remember this for years to come.

Scotty didn't try to ride any of the turtles or anything, did he? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We loved the colors of the windsurfers against the ocean and the mountains in the background.


  Cool pictures. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Someday, youll have to try Julies spaghetti sauce.


Well, you don't have to twist my arm...


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

mcdonalds pie roulette, sounds like when we play

pizza role roulette...we throw in a few extra spicy buffalo ones to the normal fare, mix em up and its a blast seeing who gets the spicy ones.

much more fun after a few drinks late in evening.


great turtle shots.  we were able to see a few while snorkling and that was something really cool, but we couldnt get that close to them, those suckers swim fast, but yo ugot really close.


----------



## podsnel

I LOVED the golf outing- what great memories...EXCEPT for those RUDE RUDE golfers!!!   Just so you know, not EVERYONE from NJ behaves that way on the course.  My husband, for example, is very well behaved out there.

Not in other places, but on a golf course, he is a perfect gentleman. 

Seriously, they should have let you play through! Ridiculous.

I do love the drowned rat photo of you guys at the end,though.  Nice to know being rude doesn't interfere with photography capabilities, hmmm? 

JUST SAY NO to that taro pie- but I admit, I am pretty sad no one was willing to take your challenge- I was really looking forward to the photo of the unfortunate taro pie recipient! You need to go back and try again, I feel extremely cheated.

I absolutely LOVE and ADORE the pics of the windsurfers and surfer!  Everything about them- the mountains, the water, the windsurfers- so cool!

And the turtles! Totally awesome, DUDE!

So how does MrsKnowItAll make this sauce, hmmmm??? What's in there???? We need to know, unless you have plans to invite us all for dinner- which would work, too.


----------



## Poolrat

The purple pie does look wrong.  But it's PURPLE  says the one who loves the color purple.  


Taro pie= Beverly???


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> A reference from one of Jeff Dunhams ventriloquist routines.
> If youve not seen any of them, catch the Christmas Special sometime in the next few weeks.  Im sure it will show up on the telle somewhere.  Never fails to crack me up.  Some of the more recent work is a might heavy on the opinions, but the older routines are genuinely funny



I have not seen these, so I guess I'll have to keep my eyes open.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You set it up on the tee.
> All I had to do was swing the gardners sickle and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its in the hole!



*+1*




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Have somehow survived in The Biz 33 years now
> Still wouldnt be all that interested in spending vacation time looking over the inventory.



Me neither.  Hence the golf shop.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh, just wait.  Very soon shell leave Tween and hit full on Teen.
> I assure you one can plummet farther in their childs eyes.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Has the war with her mother begun yet?
> (and if not, may yall be spared that particular rite of passage)



No, we're not into all-out war yet.  So far, it's just been minor skirmishes and a lot of eye-rolling and/or snarky comments.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Hummm more to the story?
> Interesting.   Maybe I just thought I heard how that turned out.



You may have indeed.



afwdwfan said:


> Where else would you get your fresh from Italy imported ingredients?



I figured Costco goes out and gathers that stuff so I don't have to.



afwdwfan said:


> I think they left it somewhere on the side of the road along the Hana Highway.



Is that what that mess was?



afwdwfan said:


>



If it ain't broke, don't fix it.




afwdwfan said:


> I can only imagine!  Not just turtle sightings, but being able to hang out around them and walk right up to them.  What an experience!  I'm sure she'll remember this for years to come.



 Me too.  Or at least I hope she remembers this when she's angry at Dad, who just doesn't understand her anymore. 



afwdwfan said:


> Scotty didn't try to ride any of the turtles or anything, did he?



You'd better believe there would be pictures if that happened.



afwdwfan said:


> Cool pictures.







afwdwfan said:


> Well, you don't have to twist my arm...



Dinner's at 6.  Better get moving!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> mcdonalds pie roulette, sounds like when we play
> 
> pizza role roulette...we throw in a few extra spicy buffalo ones to the normal fare, mix em up and its a blast seeing who gets the spicy ones.
> 
> much more fun after a few drinks late in evening.



Same idea!  I imagine it's hilarious as long as you aren't the one grabbing the spicy roll (or taro pie).



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> great turtle shots.  we were able to see a few while snorkling and that was something really cool, but we couldnt get that close to them, those suckers swim fast, but yo ugot really close.



Luckily, they're a lot slower on land!



podsnel said:


> I LOVED the golf outing- what great memories...EXCEPT for those RUDE RUDE golfers!!!   Just so you know, not EVERYONE from NJ behaves that way on the course.  My husband, for example, is very well behaved out there.



Riiiiiight, sure. 





podsnel said:


> Not in other places, but on a golf course, he is a perfect gentleman.



He's one up on me, then.



podsnel said:


> Seriously, they should have let you play through! Ridiculous.



I agree.  But all I could do was keep trying to hit my shots into their group.



podsnel said:


> I do love the drowned rat photo of you guys at the end,though.  Nice to know being rude doesn't interfere with photography capabilities, hmmm?



Yeah, it was in focus and everything!



podsnel said:


> JUST SAY NO to that taro pie- but I admit, I am pretty sad no one was willing to take your challenge- I was really looking forward to the photo of the unfortunate taro pie recipient! You need to go back and try again, I feel extremely cheated.



Murphy's Law dictates that I would have been the sucker.  I can't say I'm extremely willing to go back and tempt Mr. Murphy.



podsnel said:


> I absolutely LOVE and ADORE the pics of the windsurfers and surfer!  Everything about them- the mountains, the water, the windsurfers- so cool!





It was really cool to see!  I'd never seen that many windsurfers in one place before.



podsnel said:


> And the turtles! Totally awesome, DUDE!



Sweeeeet.



podsnel said:


> So how does MrsKnowItAll make this sauce, hmmmm??? What's in there???? We need to know, unless you have plans to invite us all for dinner- which would work, too.



Got a pencil?  I'll wait.









Ok, are you ready?  She mixes tomatoes, onions, herbs and spices together in a bowl, and cooks it.  Later, spaghetti sauce is magically produced. 

Ok, fine.  Maybe I don't know the _exact_ recipe.  But she does a great job.



Poolrat said:


> The purple pie does look wrong.  But it's PURPLE  says the one who loves the color purple.



Well, Julie did like the purple sweet potatoes.



Poolrat said:


> Taro pie= Beverly???



I can't confirm this, but that was the operating assumption.


----------



## that's nice

I swear I responded to this….. is there a post stealer around here?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> the finest ingredients available *at the Costco*, you know.


The Costco? Well excuuuuuuuuse us.



> I suggested that we play Pie Roulette: we could buy 4 apple pies and 1 taro pie, remove them from the boxes, shuffle them around and then have everyone pick one and bite into it.  Nobody else seemed enthusiastic about this idea.  What happened to everyone’s sense of adventure?
> 
> Did I try it?  What are you, nuts?  Just look at that picture.  Gimme the apple pie, please.


You didn't try it? I mean it was only $1. 



> …and then Scotty happened.




Love that kid! 



> We enjoyed the view from up above for a while and then made our way down to the beach itself.  It seemed like a popular spot for sunbathers, and some people were even braving the rough seas here.  However, we soon discovered there was another draw for visitors to this beach.


That is just AWESOME!!!! You had your own VIP turtle talk!!! 




> Someday, you’ll have to try Julie’s spaghetti sauce.  It rivals the Key Lime Pie of Awesomeness for perfection in category.


Is this an open invitation?  



> Slow day.  Easy day.  I could get used to that.


When you moving to Hawaii?



>


Beautiful!



> *Coming Up Next:*  Hey, remember that interview I had right before we left for our vacation?


Yes, we remember. :surf web:


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

that's nice said:


> I swear I responded to this.. is there a post stealer around here?



Must be the same person who stole my responses on the last chapter.



that's nice said:


> The Costco? Well excuuuuuuuuse us.



Anytime you need 9 gallons of mayonnaise, that's the place to go.



that's nice said:


> You didn't try it? I mean it was only $1.



Does that look like it's worth $1 to you?



that's nice said:


> Love that kid!



He sure keeps things interesting around here.



that's nice said:


> That is just AWESOME!!!! You had your own VIP turtle talk!!!



None of the turtles were wearing bikini tops, though.



that's nice said:


> Is this an open invitation?



It was!  Where were you?



that's nice said:


> When you moving to Hawaii?



Soon as I make my first million.



that's nice said:


> Beautiful!







that's nice said:


> Yes, we remember.



You seem to have already guessed the result.


----------



## GiantsNiners11

Thanks for posting your trip report! Sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## Fsudisney

Just wanted to say I stumbled across your TR and it was hilarious! Great job!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GiantsNiners11 said:


> Thanks for posting your trip report! Sounds like you had a great time!





We sure did!  Thanks for reading!



Fsudisney said:


> Just wanted to say I stumbled across your TR and it was hilarious! Great job!





Thanks for reading along!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Our last full day on Maui was also a very special one for Julie and me: it was our 15th anniversary.  Yes, somehow this woman had spent 15 years of her life under the same roof with me and hadnt called it quits or gone insane yet.  I cant help but think that this has only happened with the help of some powerful medications, but whatever the reason, I aint gonna mess with it.

Wed pretty much explored the entire island by now and the kids wanted one more beach day, so that was the plan.  My aunt recommended Polo Beach, which is nestled among the hotels in Wailea and is serviced by a free public parking lot.  And as you know, if its free, its for me.

We got into our swim gear, packed up the boogie boards, towels, chairs, lunch, etc. and headed down the road.  If you recall, it was a good 45-minute drive from Kula to get down to the southern coast of Maui.

The skies were pretty clear that morning and we had a great view from the slopes of Haleakala toward the valley and the West Maui Mountains.  You could see both the northern and southern coast lines, so we tried to get it all into one picture here:






We were passing Kihei and getting close to our destination when our cell phone rang.  I was driving, so Julie answered.  It was the hiring manager at the DOT who had interviewed me the day before our trip.  I found a place to pull over and take the phone to hear the news.

As these things typically turn out, I did not get the promotion, losing out to someone who had more experience in the job area of expertise.  It was a tough blow, as Ive been trying for a while and have been rejected numerous times.  The hard part is that the feedback I get from the interviews is greateveryone tells me I was a terrific interview, was a great candidate, just needed to show some diverse experience.  Of course, I always answer that Im trying to get diverse experience by applying for these other positions, and theres only one way I know of to get experience in a particular field.  Basically, in order to get a new position, I need diverse experience.   And in order to get diverse experience, I need a new position.  You might understand why this is frustrating.

Anyway, the hiring manager is a good guy, and he told me this was the hardest call he had to make.  I had told him ahead of time to go ahead and call me on my vacation since I didnt want to hold up the hiring process, and he was still reluctant to do so.  He also e-mailed me the very next day with a link to a new job posting that I would have missed if he hadnt alerted me while I was travelingand I have to think that if he thought I stunk, he wouldnt have bothered.  

In any case, I hung up and then took my family to a beach in Maui.  Which really made me thinkwho am I to complain?  Sure, it hurts to be shot down again and again, but Im pretty sure theres a law that says you cant complain about anything if youre sitting on a Maui beach.  At the very least, its a good place to forget your troubles.

So we went here:






And we did this:






We did a lot of that, actually.  And we had a blast.  Take that, People Who Keep Constantly Passing Me Over.  Lets check on Scotty:






Hmmm.  It might work better if you try it on a breaking wave.  Let me give you some pointers











There, thats more like it!  A few more pictures just to show you that nobody was having any fun:





















At some point during the day, we wandered along the coastline.  We found an area full of lava rocks and tidal pools.  We climbed around the rocks for a while, looking for fish or other creatures trapped in the pools.  We saw a few tiny crabs, but otherwise nothing too exciting.
















And lest you think we would leave our belongings unguarded on the beach, we made sure they were in good hands:






Ill leave it to you to guess what we ate for lunch on the beach.

Sometime in the afternoon, we packed up and drove back to my aunts house.  She and my cousin had graciously offered to watch and feed the kids while I took my bride out for our anniversary dinner.  I had looked far and wide for a suitable dinner location for this special event.  In my research, I discovered that there are generally two types of restaurants on Maui:

1)	High-end seafood restaurants that specialize in dishes you cant pronounce, presented in a form you cant recognize, and that cost more than the GDP of Nicaragua. 
2)	Burger joints and greasy spoons.

Obviously, my preference was for the latter, but even I had to admit that our 15th anniversary is a pretty special occasion and worth celebrating in a nicer way.  Julie has similar tastes to mine, so she wasnt interested in the ultra-expensive froo-froo places, either.  Plus, we both hate seafood.  But I was really struggling to find some place in the middle ground between those two categories.

It was my Nemesis who came to the rescue.

Brian (middlepat here on the boards) is my Official Nemesis® in the DIS Dads Club.  This means we are sworn enemies who show our mutual distaste for each other by making fun of each others sports teams, trying to pull pranks, and occasionally buying each other dinner when we get together.  Ok, so maybe were not very good at the nemesis thing.  Anyway, Brian recommended a place in Wailea that he enjoyed quite a bit on his visits.  And even better, they offered an early-bird special if you arrived before 6:00 p.m.: buy one entrée, get one free.

So it came to pass that on the 15th anniversary of our marriage, my beautiful bride and I enjoyed a quiet, romantic dinner at Joes Bar & Grill.

I know, the name doesnt inspire awe, but can you blame me?  Buy one, get one is a good deal.

The restaurant is located on the grounds of a tennis club, and its actually somewhat hard to find if you dont know where to look.  You have to park in the lot for the club, and then they have a guy driving a golf cart who picks you up and gives you a ride to the restaurant (for a tip, of course).

Side note: there is actually a Monkeypod restaurant nearby, which we would have been happy to go back to for our anniversary.  But we wanted to try something new here.

Joes is owned by the Gannon family.  Bev Gannon is (apparently) a famous chef who owns a few restaurants on Maui.  Joe Gannon was formerly a record producer, having worked with KISS and various other acts, producing their albums.  He has some memorabilia displayed at the front of the restaurant.











We were seated in a nearly-empty room overlooking the tennis court.  Oh, and the setting sun.  I got my Longboard Lager and Julie had a virgin something-or-other with mint in it.  We thought it was cool that they included a sugar cane stick to stir the drink.






Dinner included meatloaf for Julie and prime rib for me.  Because when I hear buy one, get one, my rule is to immediately go for the steak entrée.  











Amazingly, everything my nemesis recommended was great.  So I must begrudgingly say: thanks, Brian!

We enjoyed a pleasant evening of conversation, and it was nice not having to worry about any little ones who needed to go to the bathroom, didnt want their food, wanted to know how much longer we had to sit here, etc.  We also didnt have to worry about the kids trying to steal our dessert.  We got chocolate bread pudding to share.  It was very good, and even better when we got more than 2 bites apiece.






After dinner, we drove back to Polo Beach to try and catch the sunset there.  Unfortunately, we were a little late.











Win some, lose some, I guess.  

But it wasnt a big deal.  I was alone with the most beautiful woman in the world.  Life hasnt always turned out the way we expected.  Weve dealt with the frustrations of my job, loss of family, major surgery, and surprise pregnancy.  Its those types of fires and pressures that can make or break a marriage, but I think theyve only served to bring us closer together.  I think every marriage settles into a routine, where you develop a familiarity and shorthand with each other as you learn that one person better than anyone else in the world.  But every once in a while, we still surprise each other.  I hope I never take this woman for granted.  Shes a special person, and the perfect companion for me.  Not only has she shared her life with me, but she gave up her career in order to give me our 3 (soon to be 4) children.  And shes been even better as a mom than she was as a teacher.  What an amazing sacrifice, and what an amazing legacy!  I love you, Julie.
















*Coming Up Next:*  Anybody want to explore another island?


----------



## jedijill

What a perfect day except for the job part.  Sorry the promotion didn't work out.  I'll spare you the platitudes about a door closing and something opening...it just sucks. 

Love the pics of you two on the beach together. 

Jill in CO


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

So I don't know what it says about me as a person, but the first thing I feel the need to ask is was the meat really that huge??  Because in the pictures it looks like it's enough to feed 3 people.  And by that I mean 3 normal people, because I've been known to put away a full pound of steak in one sitting.  So I exempt myself from that statement.

Loved all your photos, especially the ones of you and Julie.  You two are truly an inspiration for those of us not married yet.  I hope that one day I have a family as awesome as yours.


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

Aaahhh...

 Hey How'd it get so dusty in here?!?


----------



## Poolrat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> As these things typically turn out, I did not get the promotion, losing out to someone who had more experience in the job area of expertise.



Sorry to hear that Mark.  I hope you get your chance to get more diversity in your experience.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Win some, lose some, I guess.
> 
> But it wasnt a big deal.  I was alone with the most beautiful woman in the world.  Life hasnt always turned out the way we expected.  Weve dealt with the frustrations of my job, loss of family, major surgery, and surprise pregnancy.  Its those types of fires and pressures that can make or break a marriage, but I think theyve only served to bring us closer together.  I think every marriage settles into a routine, where you develop a familiarity and shorthand with each other as you learn that one person better than anyone else in the world.  But every once in a while, we still surprise each other.  I hope I never take this woman for granted.  Shes a special person, and the perfect companion for me.  Not only has she shared her life with me, but she gave up her career in order to give me our 3 (soon to be 4) children.  And shes been even better as a mom than she was as a teacher.  What an amazing sacrifice, and what an amazing legacy!  I love you, Julie.



AWWWW So touching and so true. snif, snif   Julie, you got a keeper there.      I am glad you got a special dinner in a special place.  Dinner looked amazing,as do your  pictures on the beach.


----------



## podsnel

You made me cry!!! Your anniversary photos on the beach are BEAUTIFUL- but what you wrote about Julie is even more so-   So sweet!

And how did you get photos that are so perfect?????? Hmmmmm?

I am so, so very sorry about the job- no wonder work is a four letter word to you! God bless you for having such a great attitude about it that day though, on the beach in Maui (which was GORGEOUS, by the way!! And I just adore your kids' smailes on their boogie boards! ). I truly hope everything opens up there for you soon-

Are we going to Kauai now?  Because I am going to be SUPER excited if we are!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## franandaj

What a sweet and heartfelt update!  Sorry about the promotion, those Catch 22's really suck.  Dinner looked really tasty! And it looked like everyone had a great time at the beach!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Chapter 19: 15 Years, and She Hasn't Gotten Rid of Me Yet *



Hummmm why does that sentence sound so familiar? 





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Our last full day on Maui was also a very special one for Julie and me: it was our 15th anniversary.



Congrats!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yes, somehow this woman had spent 15 years of her life under the same roof with me and hadnt called it quits or gone insane yet. I cant help but think that this has only happened with the help of some powerful medications,



More déjà vu




Captain_Oblivious said:


> but whatever the reason, I aint gonna mess with it.



And youre a smart man.
(something Im sure doesnt oft get noted)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wed pretty much explored the entire island by now and the kids wanted one more beach day, so that was the plan. My aunt recommended Polo Beach, which is nestled among the hotels in Wailea



Sounds relaxing



Captain_Oblivious said:


> and is serviced by a free public parking lot.



And apparently those are a rare commodity over there.
Win, win.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> As these things typically turn out, I did not get the promotion, losing out to someone who had more experience in the job area of expertise.



If theres an upside to this
Its that at least you didnt get passed over for someone younger and cheaper.
Sorry for the mounting frustration.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> In my research, I discovered that there are generally two types of restaurants on Maui:
> 
> 1) High-end seafood restaurants that specialize in dishes you cant pronounce, presented in a form you cant recognize, and that cost more than the GDP of Nicaragua.
> 2) Burger joints and greasy spoons.




Well thats the first thing Ive read about Maui that actually makes it similar to my current home.  




Captain_Oblivious said:


> So it came to pass that on the 15th anniversary of our marriage, my beautiful bride and I enjoyed a quiet, romantic dinner at Joes Bar & Grill.
> 
> The restaurant is located on the grounds of a tennis club, and its actually somewhat hard to find if you dont know where to look. You have to park in the lot for the club, and then they have a guy driving a golf cart who picks you up and gives you a ride to the restaurant (for a tip, of course).



Interesting
Ill have to remember to ask you to remind me of this place once I get to head over there (probable in my next life time, but still)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Dinner included meatloaf for Julie and prime rib for me. Because when I hear buy one, get one, my rule is to immediately go for the steak entrée.



Good rule
Might be a Man Law (or at least it ought to be)

Nice looking hunk-o-cow by the way.




All outward appearances would indicate that yall had one right fine evening.
Purtty words you dusted off to tell us all about your best friend there.
Nicely done sir.  Nicely done.


Again, congrats on fifteen years.  
Now go do it again (and again, and again)









Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:*  Anybody want to explore another island?



Naaaa I think Ive seen enough of Hawaii.


Yah right!  What, are you nuts?!
Is this a question?!

Bring it on buddy bring it on!


----------



## that's nice

IS Julie here reading this? You don't want socks for Christmas do you? 

Sorry about the promotion- or lack there of. Glad they want someone with diverse experience. 

Looks like you had a great time at the beach.. I guess Scotty didn't happen 

Glad you had a peaceful relaxing anniversary dinner. I haven't had one of those for a while either. I always hear it when I work on my anniversary.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

just when you think you know someone they show there sentimental side, and total throw what you thought about them to the side.

in all honestly very well said words.


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yes, somehow this woman had spent 15 years of her life under the same roof with me and hadnt called it quits or gone insane yet.




Well.....I DID take those happy-pills for a while....but you can blame that on post-partum depression.... 





Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was my Nemesis who came to the rescue.



Thanks, Brian!!! 





Captain_Oblivious said:


> I know, the name doesnt inspire awe, but can you blame me?  Buy one, get one is a good deal.



The cheapskate in me approves this!  





Captain_Oblivious said:


> I was alone with the most beautiful woman in the world.  Life hasnt always turned out the way we expected.  Weve dealt with the frustrations of my job, loss of family, major surgery, and surprise pregnancy.  Its those types of fires and pressures that can make or break a marriage, but I think theyve only served to bring us closer together.  I think every marriage settles into a routine, where you develop a familiarity and shorthand with each other as you learn that one person better than anyone else in the world.  But every once in a while, we still surprise each other.  I hope I never take this woman for granted.  Shes a special person, and the perfect companion for me.  Not only has she shared her life with me, but she gave up her career in order to give me our 3 (soon to be 4) children.  And shes been even better as a mom than she was as a teacher.  What an amazing sacrifice, and what an amazing legacy!  I love you, Julie.




  Love you too, Mark!  





SoccerDogWithEars said:


> You two are truly an inspiration for those of us not married yet.  I hope that one day I have a family as awesome as yours.




Awe..... shucks....





podsnel said:


> And how did you get photos that are so perfect?????? Hmmmmm?



Lots and lots of pictures.  Lots of pictures.  (And I believe these are unedited...at least, I didn't edit them - not sure if Mark did.)  I had the camera on a tripod and then set the self-timer to take 10 shots at a time.  So I dialed in the setting I wanted with just Mark standing there and then arranged the frame so I could go next to him.  Then I pushed the button and ran up there.  And want to know the craziest thing?  Even though the camera was taking a silhouetted picture of our backs, we still smiled like fools when we heard the shutter go off!






that's nice said:


> IS Julie here reading this? You don't want socks for Christmas do you?




He's campaigning for a new iPad mini....


----------



## podsnel

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Lots and lots of pictures.  Lots of pictures.  (And I believe these are unedited...at least, I didn't edit them - not sure if Mark did.)  I had the camera on a tripod and then set the self-timer to take 10 shots at a time.  So I dialed in the setting I wanted with just Mark standing there and then arranged the frame so I could go next to him.  Then I pushed the button and ran up there.  And want to know the craziest thing?  Even though the camera was taking a silhouetted picture of our backs, we still smiled like fools when we heard the shutter go off!



 I just LOL'd SO loud when I read that you were still smiling even though you were taking silhouettes! That's excellent!! Love it!


----------



## Poolrat

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Even though the camera was taking a silhouetted picture of our backs, we still smiled like fools when we heard the shutter go off!



  Almost as funny as an Easter event we had where the "bunny" admitted to smiling inside her head during the photo op we had.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Seem like there's always a picture I forget to post when I put up a chapter.  This was from the menu at Joe's:


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

jedijill said:


> What a perfect day except for the job part.  Sorry the promotion didn't work out.  I'll spare you the platitudes about a door closing and something opening...it just sucks.



Thanks Jill.  Yeah, after so many rejections the platitudes don't work anymore.  You just start asking: am I just the fat kid in dodgeball here?  In any case, we'll keep trying.  At least I have a job, which is more than a lot of others can say.



jedijill said:


> Love the pics of you two on the beach together.







SoccerDogWithEars said:


> So I don't know what it says about me as a person, but the first thing I feel the need to ask is was the meat really that huge??  Because in the pictures it looks like it's enough to feed 3 people.  And by that I mean 3 normal people, because I've been known to put away a full pound of steak in one sitting.  So I exempt myself from that statement.



Yeah, it was quite a hunk of prime rib.  I may or may not have pigged out on the whole thing. 



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Loved all your photos, especially the ones of you and Julie.  You two are truly an inspiration for those of us not married yet.  I hope that one day I have a family as awesome as yours.



Why, thank you!  But before you put us on too high a pedestal, lease keep in mind that I only post the awesome stuff about our family online.  We keep the screaming, arguing, fighting, puking, profanity-laced tirades, and annoying/quirky habits under wraps.  



Cinderella's Fella said:


> Aaahhh...
> 
> Hey How'd it get so dusty in here?!?



Allergies acting up again, huh?  



Poolrat said:


> Sorry to hear that Mark.  I hope you get your chance to get more diversity in your experience.



There is only one way to get that, right?  I checked at Walmart the other day and didn't see any "diverse experience" on the shelves.



Poolrat said:


> AWWWW So touching and so true. snif, snif   Julie, you got a keeper there.      I am glad you got a special dinner in a special place.  Dinner looked amazing,as do your  pictures on the beach.



I think I got the keeper.  She's just stuck with me.

But thanks.


----------



## Poolrat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> T
> There is only one way to get that, right?  I checked at Walmart the other day and didn't see any "diverse experience" on the shelves.



Well I just started inviting myself to meetings where some "diversity" was being being shoveled.   I learned enough to put it on my resume so the next time I had a nugget.  

Next time they tell you that, ask them how you get diversity.As a County employee we are encouraged (forced) to have an individual development plan. So now my " diversity experience" is in my IDP and when it is discouraged I just remind those who discourage that it is part of my IDP and they back off.

I hope you get an interview with someone who see your dedication to learn and gives you the opportunity to grow.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> You made me cry!!! Your anniversary photos on the beach are BEAUTIFUL- but what you wrote about Julie is even more so-   So sweet!



  She makes it easy to come up with superlatives.



podsnel said:


> And how did you get photos that are so perfect?????? Hmmmmm?



A tripod.  And Julie doesn't let me touch the camera.



podsnel said:


> I am so, so very sorry about the job- no wonder work is a four letter word to you! God bless you for having such a great attitude about it that day though, on the beach in Maui (which was GORGEOUS, by the way!! And I just adore your kids' smailes on their boogie boards! ). I truly hope everything opens up there for you soon-



I can't say I always have a great attitude.  It's hard not to let bitterness and doubt take over.  But those feelings don't solve anything, either.

Being able to drown my sorrows in the ocean at Polo Beach definitely helped.



podsnel said:


> Are we going to Kauai now?  Because I am going to be SUPER excited if we are!!!!!!!!!!



Not yet...we're taking a little detour to...oh, I don't know...see some volcanoes, maybe?!



franandaj said:


> What a sweet and heartfelt update!  Sorry about the promotion, those Catch 22's really suck.  Dinner looked really tasty! And it looked like everyone had a great time at the beach!



Lousy start, but the day was rescued pretty quickly.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Hummmm why does that sentence sound so familiar?



Um...coincidence?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Congrats!



Thank you sir!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> More déjà vu



Didn't you just say that?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And youre a smart man.
> (something Im sure doesnt oft get noted)





I may not be a smart man...but I do know what love is.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And apparently those are a rare commodity over there.
> Win, win.



If it's free, it's for me.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> If theres an upside to this
> Its that at least you didnt get passed over for someone younger and cheaper.
> Sorry for the mounting frustration.



That's ok.  It's not your fault.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well thats the first thing Ive read about Maui that actually makes it similar to my current home.



The difference is that even the greasy spoons are expensive.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Interesting
> Ill have to remember to ask you to remind me of this place once I get to head over there (probable in my next life time, but still)



That's why I include the links! 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Good rule
> Might be a Man Law (or at least it ought to be)
> 
> Nice looking hunk-o-cow by the way.



Mmmm...dead cow...



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> All outward appearances would indicate that yall had one right fine evening.
> Purtty words you dusted off to tell us all about your best friend there.
> Nicely done sir.  Nicely done.



Thanks, Rob.  Here's hoping she never wises up.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Again, congrats on fifteen years.
> Now go do it again (and again, and again)



We'll do our best!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Naaaa I think Ive seen enough of Hawaii.



Ok.  I'll see if I can post more Delaware pics.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yah right!  What, are you nuts?!
> Is this a question?!
> 
> Bring it on buddy bring it on!


----------



## KatMark

I'm sorry about the promotion, Mark.

What a wonderful update. Such fun pictures at the beach with the kids, and then nice pictures of your food at your anniversary dinner and you and Julie on the beach. And yes...I'm a softy and sat here with tears in my eyes reading what you wrote for your wife. I haven't had the pleasure to meet Julie yet, but I have met you...and I have to say she is pretty darn lucky too.

Happy Thanksgiving to you and the family, Mark.

Try not to do too many updates...I leave for Disney on Tuesday.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

that's nice said:


> IS Julie here reading this? You don't want socks for Christmas do you?





Maybe I'll get upgraded to a necktie this year.



that's nice said:


> Sorry about the promotion- or lack there of. Glad they want someone with diverse experience.



I keep getting told my interviews were terrific.  So as usual, I'm an excellent candidate to work somewhere else.



that's nice said:


> Looks like you had a great time at the beach.. I guess Scotty didn't happen



You guys are probably tired of Scotty stories by now.



that's nice said:


> Glad you had a peaceful relaxing anniversary dinner. I haven't had one of those for a while either. I always hear it when I work on my anniversary.



Two words: White Castle. 



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> just when you think you know someone they show there sentimental side, and total throw what you thought about them to the side.



Great.  I just lost another reader. 



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> in all honestly very well said words.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Didn't you just say that?



Say what?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I may not be a smart man...but I do know what love is.



And that's all I have to say about that. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Mmmm...dead cow...



Mmmmmwith a side of rancid hops and barley




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Here's hoping she never wises up.



Ill drink to that one.
I live on the same plane spontaneous clarity would not be in my best interest.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok.  I'll see if I can post more Delaware pics.



Throwing down the gauntlet I see
If you did that, Id just have to start responding with pictures from the State of Succession.


You think your loosing readers now


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Well.....I DID take those happy-pills for a while....but you can blame that on post-partum depression....








Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Thanks, Brian!!!



It almost makes up for forcing us to wait 2 hours for pizza.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> The cheapskate in me approves this!







Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Love you too, Mark!



Thanks honey!  Your check is in the mail.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Awe..... shucks....



People are going to start feeling nauseous.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Lots and lots of pictures.  Lots of pictures.  (And I believe these are unedited...at least, I didn't edit them - not sure if Mark did.)  I had the camera on a tripod and then set the self-timer to take 10 shots at a time.  So I dialed in the setting I wanted with just Mark standing there and then arranged the frame so I could go next to him.  Then I pushed the button and ran up there.  And want to know the craziest thing?  Even though the camera was taking a silhouetted picture of our backs, we still smiled like fools when we heard the shutter go off!



You're destroying our "cool" image I've worked so hard to build up.




Mrs. Knowitall said:


> He's campaigning for a new iPad mini....







podsnel said:


> I just LOL'd SO loud when I read that you were still smiling even though you were taking silhouettes! That's excellent!! Love it!







Poolrat said:


> Almost as funny as an Easter event we had where the "bunny" admitted to smiling inside her head during the photo op we had.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Poolrat said:


> Well I just started inviting myself to meetings where some "diversity" was being being shoveled.   I learned enough to put it on my resume so the next time I had a nugget.



We get plenty of "diversity" training.  But they're asking me to get experience working in different sections.  I'm not sure how I'm supposed to accomplish that if nobody offers me a spot to move into.



Poolrat said:


> Next time they tell you that, ask them how you get diversity.As a County employee we are encouraged (forced) to have an individual development plan. So now my " diversity experience" is in my IDP and when it is discouraged I just remind those who discourage that it is part of my IDP and they back off.



I've asked, and they talk about doing a lateral transfer ("sometimes you have to move sideways to move up").  The problem is, those positions don't exactly grow on trees, either.



Poolrat said:


> I hope you get an interview with someone who see your dedication to learn and gives you the opportunity to grow.



Thanks, Pat! 



KatMark said:


> I'm sorry about the promotion, Mark.



Oh, it wasn't your fault, Kathy.  And it's ancient history now.  Since then, I've interviewed for another promotion and gotten shot down for that one too! 

Anyway, I appreciate the sympathy.



KatMark said:


> What a wonderful update. Such fun pictures at the beach with the kids, and then nice pictures of your food at your anniversary dinner and you and Julie on the beach. And yes...I'm a softy and sat here with tears in my eyes reading what you wrote for your wife. I haven't had the pleasure to meet Julie yet, but I have met you...and I have to say she is pretty darn lucky too.



Well, I'm very glad to hear that.  But there's a reason she's called The Better Half.  It's because it's true.



KatMark said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you and the family, Mark.



Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours!



KatMark said:


> Try not to do too many updates...I leave for Disney on Tuesday.



And I'm supposed to feel sorry for you?!

Seriously, have a great time!  I doubt I'll be on much over the holidays.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Say what?



What are we talking about?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And that's all I have to say about that.



*+1*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Mmmmmwith a side of rancid hops and barley



Everything a growing man needs.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ill drink to that one.
> I live on the same plane spontaneous clarity would not be in my best interest.



It's a long con that we're playing here. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Throwing down the gauntlet I see
> If you did that, Id just have to start responding with pictures from the State of Succession.



Here's Delaware in Lego form:


----------



## jmwest

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Our last full day on Maui was also a very special one for Julie and me: it was our 15th anniversary.  Yes, somehow this woman had spent 15 years of her life under the same roof with me and hadnt called it quits or gone insane yet.  I cant help but think that this has only happened with the help of some powerful medications, but whatever the reason, I aint gonna mess with it.




Well, minus the ill-timed phone call, this seems like it was just about a perfect day. Congratulations on 15 years!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Here's Delaware in Lego form:













I warned you...


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

KatMark said:


> I haven't had the pleasure to meet Julie yet, but I have met you...and I have to say she is pretty darn lucky too.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you and the family, Mark.
> 
> Try not to do too many updates...I leave for Disney on Tuesday.




Hmm....perhaps I could meet you AT Disney?  Hmm....I like the sounds of that.   And Mark DID say 





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Your check is in the mail.


   Sounds like a plan to me!









Captain_Oblivious said:


> You're destroying our "cool" image I've worked so hard to build up.




Dude.  We've gone over this.  We're not cool.  We're nerds.  Remember the Jim Gaffigan chapter?  Yeah.


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

Captain_Oblivious said:


> You guys are probably tired of Scotty stories by now.


----------



## OurDogCisco

Who knew about the apple pies at McDonalds.   We've been going to Hawaii for 17 years since we live so close and I didn't know that about McDonalds.  I'll definitely stop there on our next trip.  Keep up the good work on your trip report...


----------



## MEK

Captain_Oblivious said:


> At some point during the day, we wandered along the coastline.  We found an area full of lava rocks and tidal pools.  We climbed around the rocks for a while, looking for fish or other creatures trapped in the pools.  We saw a few tiny crabs, but otherwise nothing too exciting.



I hope I got the right pictures, because I love this.  So gorgeous.  You really have so many wonderful pictures from this trip.  Well done!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I was alone with the most beautiful woman in the world.  Life hasn’t always turned out the way we expected.  We’ve dealt with the frustrations of my job, loss of family, major surgery, and surprise pregnancy.  It’s those types of fires and pressures that can make or break a marriage, but I think they’ve only served to bring us closer together.  I think every marriage settles into a routine, where you develop a familiarity and shorthand with each other as you learn that one person better than anyone else in the world.  But every once in a while, we still surprise each other.  I hope I never take this woman for granted.  She’s a special person, and the perfect companion for me.  Not only has she shared her life with me, but she gave up her career in order to give me our 3 (soon to be 4) children.  And she’s been even better as a mom than she was as a teacher.  What an amazing sacrifice, and what an amazing legacy!  I love you, Julie.



*sniff sniff*  You have me all choked up.  What a lovely tribute to Julie.  

I love the silhouette pictures.  They are lovely.  How did you take these?  Did you set up a tripod?  I am doubtful that another random person on the beach just happened to take these.  

I am really sorry about missing out on another promotion.  It just makes me dislike your employer because they are do dumb to keep passing you over.  However, I am hopeful that that new job posting turned into something.  

I almost forgot - dinner looked really yummy and it sounds like it was a perfect choice.  How nice to dine out without the kids.  That is always such a special treat!


----------



## middlepat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were passing Kihei and getting close to our destination when our cell phone rang....



Sorry about that call.  Eventually they'll see their errors in their ways.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> In any case, I hung up and then took my family to a beach in Maui.  Which really made me thinkwho am I to complain?  Sure, it hurts to be shot down again and again, but Im pretty sure theres a law that says you cant complain about anything if youre sitting on a Maui beach.  At the very least, its a good place to forget your troubles.
> 
> So we went here:



I can almost see my house on this pic.  (The red roofs are the complex where my folks have their place)



Captain_Oblivious said:


> There, thats more like it!  A few more pictures just to show you that nobody was having any fun:



Nope, no fun here.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And lest you think we would leave our belongings unguarded on the beach, we made sure they were in good hands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill leave it to you to guess what we ate for lunch on the beach.



Pan seared ahi with a wasabi crusted topping?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> 1)	High-end seafood restaurants that specialize in dishes you cant pronounce, presented in a form you cant recognize, and that cost more than the GDP of Nicaragua.
> 2)	Burger joints and greasy spoons.



Yup, that about sums it up.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was my Nemesis who came to the rescue.



Muhahahaha!!!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Brian (middlepat here on the boards) is my Official Nemesis® in the DIS Dads Club.  This means we are sworn enemies who show our mutual distaste for each other by making fun of each others sports teams, trying to pull pranks, and occasionally buying each other dinner when we get together.  Ok, so maybe were not very good at the nemesis thing.



Yet something else I'm a complete failure at.  (right up there with pizza joint selection)



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anyway, Brian recommended a place in Wailea that he enjoyed quite a bit on his visits.  And even better, they offered an early-bird special if you arrived before 6:00 p.m.: buy one entrée, get one free.
> 
> So it came to pass that on the 15th anniversary of our marriage, my beautiful bride and I enjoyed a quiet, romantic dinner at Joes Bar & Grill.



Wait for it.....  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I know, the name doesnt inspire awe, but can you blame me?  Buy one, get one is a good deal.
> 
> The restaurant is located on the grounds of a tennis club, and its actually somewhat hard to find if you dont know where to look.  You have to park in the lot for the club, and then they have a guy driving a golf cart who picks you up and gives you a ride to the restaurant (for a tip, of course).



He's falling into my trap.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Joes is owned by the Gannon family.  Bev Gannon is (apparently) a famous chef who owns a few restaurants on Maui.  Joe Gannon was formerly a record producer, having worked with KISS and various other acts, producing their albums.  He has some memorabilia displayed at the front of the restaurant.



I'm still impressed by the signed "Welcome to my Nightmare" tour poster as this was (is) still one of my favorite albums of all time.  (I know, I'm a dork)



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Dinner included meatloaf for Julie and prime rib for me.  Because when I hear buy one, get one, my rule is to immediately go for the steak entrée.



But of course!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Amazingly, everything my nemesis recommended was great.  So I must begrudgingly say: thanks, Brian!



Wait, what?  They didn't give you the leftover slop that I had pre-ordered for you.  CURSES! 

Although, I'm glad you liked Joe's as much as we do.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> But it wasnt a big deal.  I was alone with the most beautiful woman in the world.  Life hasnt always turned out the way we expected.  Weve dealt with the frustrations of my job, loss of family, major surgery, and surprise pregnancy.  Its those types of fires and pressures that can make or break a marriage, but I think theyve only served to bring us closer together.  I think every marriage settles into a routine, where you develop a familiarity and shorthand with each other as you learn that one person better than anyone else in the world.  But every once in a while, we still surprise each other.  I hope I never take this woman for granted.  Shes a special person, and the perfect companion for me.  Not only has she shared her life with me, but she gave up her career in order to give me our 3 (soon to be 4) children.  And shes been even better as a mom than she was as a teacher.  What an amazing sacrifice, and what an amazing legacy!  I love you, Julie.



Congrats on the first 15 years.  Sounds like you guys are set to keep this thing going for quite some time.  



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Thanks, Brian!!!



I do recall mentioning to Mark that since this was also Julie's anniversary that I wouldn't go too far off the map.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Seem like there's always a picture I forget to post when I put up a chapter.  This was from the menu at Joe's:



As someone who has taken his kids to Joe's for dinner on more than one occassion, I can vouch for this menu.  Also, I think I'm 2 mongooses (mongeese?) away from having to register as a mongoose rescue agency.


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Our last full day on Maui was also a very special one for Julie and me: it was our 15th anniversary.  Yes, somehow this woman had spent 15 years of her life under the same roof with me and hadnt called it quits or gone insane yet.  I cant help but think that this has only happened with the help of some powerful medications, but whatever the reason, I aint gonna mess with it.


It is amazing the things that medication can accomplish.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> As these things typically turn out, I did not get the promotion, losing out to someone who had more experience in the job area of expertise.


Where's Cousin Eddie when you need him?   



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Basically, in order to get a new position, I need diverse experience.   And in order to get diverse experience, I need a new position.  You might understand why this is frustrating.


 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> In any case, I hung up and then took my family to a beach in Maui.  Which really made me thinkwho am I to complain?  Sure, it hurts to be shot down again and again, but Im pretty sure theres a law that says you cant complain about anything if youre sitting on a Maui beach.  At the very least, its a good place to forget your troubles.


At least you have the right attitude about it.  Sure it sucks to miss out on a promotion, but there's no need to let it ruin a beautiful day in Maui.  At least you still have your job and you've got your family and a beautiful beach. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And lest you think we would leave our belongings unguarded on the beach, we made sure they were in good hands


And the Costco there is still in the process of replenishing the Sun Chips supply. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie has similar tastes to mine, so she wasnt interested in the ultra-expensive froo-froo places, either.  Plus, we both hate seafood.


And you wonder why it has lasted for 15 years... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was my Nemesis who came to the rescue.


  You trusted him for restaurant advice???  After your experience in Chicago???  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> But it wasnt a big deal.  I was alone with the most beautiful woman in the world.  Life hasnt always turned out the way we expected.  Weve dealt with the frustrations of my job, loss of family, major surgery, and surprise pregnancy.  Its those types of fires and pressures that can make or break a marriage, but I think theyve only served to bring us closer together.  I think every marriage settles into a routine, where you develop a familiarity and shorthand with each other as you learn that one person better than anyone else in the world.  But every once in a while, we still surprise each other.  I hope I never take this woman for granted.  Shes a special person, and the perfect companion for me.  Not only has she shared her life with me, but she gave up her career in order to give me our 3 (soon to be 4) children.  And shes been even better as a mom than she was as a teacher.  What an amazing sacrifice, and what an amazing legacy!  I love you, Julie.


Well said, Mark.  And congratulations to you both on 15 (almost 15 1/2) years. 



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Well.....I DID take those happy-pills for a while....but you can blame that on post-partum depression....


Use whatever excuse you need.  We get it. 



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> The cheapskate in me approves this!


See Mark, another reason she puts up with you. 



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Lots and lots of pictures.  Lots of pictures.  (And I believe these are unedited...at least, I didn't edit them - not sure if Mark did.)  I had the camera on a tripod and then set the self-timer to take 10 shots at a time.  So I dialed in the setting I wanted with just Mark standing there and then arranged the frame so I could go next to him.  Then I pushed the button and ran up there.  And want to know the craziest thing?  Even though the camera was taking a silhouetted picture of our backs, we still smiled like fools when we heard the shutter go off!


And I was going to ask Mark who the third wheel was with you on your romantic evening on the beach. 

Those are some great pictures.  I like the effect of the 2 of you standing there.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Seem like there's always a picture I forget to post when I put up a chapter.  This was from the menu at Joe's:


It is definitely a good thing this was an adults only dinner.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

jmwest said:


> Well, minus the ill-timed phone call, this seems like it was just about a perfect day. Congratulations on 15 years!



Thanks Justin!  



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I warned you...



So is this an accurate representation? 



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Hmm....perhaps I could meet you AT Disney?  Hmm....I like the sounds of that.   Sounds like a plan to me!



As long as I'm there too...right?







Hello?




Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Dude.  We've gone over this.  We're not cool.  We're nerds.  Remember the Jim Gaffigan chapter?  Yeah.



For a few years there, my daughter thought I was cool.  It's over now, but those few years were pretty cool.



Cinderella's Fella said:


>



Hopefully Scotty will continue to entertain...


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

OurDogCisco said:


> Who knew about the apple pies at McDonalds.   We've been going to Hawaii for 17 years since we live so close and I didn't know that about McDonalds.  I'll definitely stop there on our next trip.  Keep up the good work on your trip report...



I got a tip from a friend on that one.  Totally worth the trip!

Oh, and  aboard!



MEK said:


> I hope I got the right pictures, because I love this.  So gorgeous.  You really have so many wonderful pictures from this trip.  Well done!



Thanks Mary Ellen!  I will pass the compliments on to the photographer.  



MEK said:


> *sniff sniff*  You have me all choked up.  What a lovely tribute to Julie.



Yeah, I went heavy on the sap there.  Sorry about that.



MEK said:


> I love the silhouette pictures.  They are lovely.  How did you take these?  Did you set up a tripod?  I am doubtful that another random person on the beach just happened to take these.



We brought our tripod along for sunset pictures...as well as another dark shot we really wanted to capture, but I won't spoil that one yet. 



MEK said:


> I am really sorry about missing out on another promotion.  It just makes me dislike your employer because they are do dumb to keep passing you over.  However, I am hopeful that that new job posting turned into something.



Thank you.  But no luck so far.  We've been blessed with enough, and I need to concentrate on being grateful for that.  Like I said, if you go to Hawaii, you lose your right to complain about anything.



MEK said:


> I almost forgot - dinner looked really yummy and it sounds like it was a perfect choice.  How nice to dine out without the kids.  That is always such a special treat!



Yes it is!  It really was a great evening, and a great way to celebrate 15 years.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> So is this an accurate representation?




Not really, but it was the same artists opinion.  
(just following your lead there)

We wouldnt actually attach a set of off-road Mudders to a Single House.  Wed do far more practical things by making use of the hardware that already exists.  Here
This is a lot more accurate: 






And here the video that little image came from:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEDTUtT8tIE


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

middlepat said:


> Sorry about that call.  Eventually they'll see their errors in their ways.



That's ok, it wasn't your fault.

...or was it? 



middlepat said:


> I can almost see my house on this pic.  (The red roofs are the complex where my folks have their place)



Cool!  I imagine you're very familiar with this beach, then.



middlepat said:


> Nope, no fun here.



We really torture those kids.



middlepat said:


> Pan seared ahi with a wasabi crusted topping?



Wow, how did you know?



middlepat said:


> Yup, that about sums it up.



It really only became a problem when I needed a nicer dinner than a burger joint.



middlepat said:


> Muhahahaha!!!







middlepat said:


> Yet something else I'm a complete failure at.  (right up there with pizza joint selection)



You said it, not me. 



middlepat said:


> Wait for it.....
> 
> He's falling into my trap.



I fall for steak as bait all the time.



middlepat said:


> I'm still impressed by the signed "Welcome to my Nightmare" tour poster as this was (is) still one of my favorite albums of all time.  (I know, I'm a dork)



Yes.  Yes, you are.  But the memorabilia was pretty cool. 



middlepat said:


> But of course!
> 
> Wait, what?  They didn't give you the leftover slop that I had pre-ordered for you.  CURSES!
> 
> Although, I'm glad you liked Joe's as much as we do.



Thanks for taking it easy on us, if only for Julie's sake.



middlepat said:


> Congrats on the first 15 years.  Sounds like you guys are set to keep this thing going for quite some time.



Yeah, because we keep cranking out babies!



middlepat said:


> I do recall mentioning to Mark that since this was also Julie's anniversary that I wouldn't go too far off the map.



Whatever works.  I ain't too proud to beg.



middlepat said:


> As someone who has taken his kids to Joe's for dinner on more than one occassion, I can vouch for this menu.  Also, I think I'm 2 mongooses (mongeese?) away from having to register as a mongoose rescue agency.



So that's where they've been hiding...



afwdwfan said:


> It is amazing the things that medication can accomplish.



As you can imagine, I'm a big fan!



afwdwfan said:


> Where's Cousin Eddie when you need him?



He's holding out for a management position.  



afwdwfan said:


> At least you have the right attitude about it.  Sure it sucks to miss out on a promotion, but there's no need to let it ruin a beautiful day in Maui.  At least you still have your job and you've got your family and a beautiful beach.



Complaints ring hollow when you see those pictures, right?



afwdwfan said:


> And the Costco there is still in the process of replenishing the Sun Chips supply.



We went overboard on the snacks.  I barely touched the Sun Chips since I was devouring the Maui onion chips instead.



afwdwfan said:


> And you wonder why it has lasted for 15 years...



I keep telling my boys: marry a low-maintenance woman like I did!



afwdwfan said:


> You trusted him for restaurant advice???  After your experience in Chicago???



I know, right?  Nobody ever said I was the brightest bulb in the socket.



afwdwfan said:


> Well said, Mark.  And congratulations to you both on 15 (almost 15 1/2) years.



Thanks, Andy.  It's been a good ride.



afwdwfan said:


> Use whatever excuse you need.  We get it.



The sun was in her eyes?



afwdwfan said:


> See Mark, another reason she puts up with you.



I'll take it and run!



afwdwfan said:


> And I was going to ask Mark who the third wheel was with you on your romantic evening on the beach.



I was going to bring Scotty, but we were worried about the whole mongoose thing.  He would actively try to get one.



afwdwfan said:


> Those are some great pictures.  I like the effect of the 2 of you standing there.



Thanks!  And here I thought you'd make fun of how lovey-dovey they are.




afwdwfan said:


> It is definitely a good thing this was an adults only dinner.



We don't need any more mouths to feed!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Not really, but it was the same artists opinion.
> (just following your lead there)
> 
> We wouldnt actually attach a set of off-road Mudders to a Single House.  Wed do far more practical things by making use of the hardware that already exists.  Here
> This is a lot more accurate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here the video that little image came from:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEDTUtT8tIE





I remember seeing this demonstrated on Mythbusters!


----------



## MNtwinsplus1mom

Congratulations on 15 years! It is entertaining to read what you both have to say in the trip report. Clearly a very happy and funny couple. I am excited to hear about your next island...


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Congratulations on 15 years! It is entertaining to read what you both have to say in the trip report. Clearly a very happy and funny couple. I am excited to hear about your next island...



  I appreciate it.  Obviously, I love my wife very much.  And I'm not dumb enough to say negative things about her on a message board.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

These aren't the droids you're looking for.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

You can go about your business.  Move along.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Friday, June 28

Enough with the mushy stuff.  Lets get back to exploring.  Adventure is out there!

We spent the morning packing up the Jeep and getting ready for our mid-day flight over to Hawaii, better known in ancient Hawaiian as The Big Island (catchy, huh?).  My aunt was gracious enough to let us leave some bags/souvenirs in her home while we explored in order to help save us some dreaded airline bag fees.  We said our goodbyes and drove down the mountain to Kahului airport.  I took a little side road that goes right past the south end of the runway.  If youre lucky, you can see a plane fly only about 50 feet overheard or so as it makes its final approach.

We safely returned the Jeep, thankful that no one at the rental counter asked exactly how Id made it back from Hana the other day.  Then we headed over to the Hawaiian Airlines counter, checked in the bags, and did the TSA Tango once again.  I was actually starting to get pretty good at knowing where to pack my stuff, and when to empty my pockets ahead of time so as to get through the security line as painlessly as possible.  Not that it was painless, but experience definitely helped.

We had lunch in the exotic, romantic Kahului Airport food court.  Hey, at least it wasnt PB&J.  It turned out to be one of the cheapest meals we had in Hawaii: $45 for a family of 5 to eat at Burger King.

Sigh.

Anyway, we boarded the plane and took a short 30-minute hop over to the town of Kailua-Kona on the Big Island, slamming POG juice as fast as we could before touchdown.  

Some maps refer to the town as Kailua-Kona.  Others call it Kailua, others call it Kona, and nobody seems to know what the official name of it is.  Youll even see all of these different names used on different road signs.  But everyone calls it Kona, so well go with that.  

The Kona airport is actually pretty tiny and consists of open-air terminals and gates.  You actually de-plane on a ramp rather than a jetway and walk on the tarmac to your gate.  It was a new experience for us, and we thought it added to the sense of adventure.  Hey, its the little things.






Heres Sarah posing in the terminal.






We got our rental car (this time, it was a Nissan Rogue), packed our things inside, and headed out.  The airport is about 7 miles north of Kona, which is important to note because the rental companies tell you to fill up within a 7-mile radius of the airport if you want your tank to be considered full on return.  Thankfully theres a Costco just north of Kona that fits the bill (if you can find it, that is).

We turned in the opposite directionnorth, away from town.  We drove for about 30 miles or so across the barren, dry western coast.  There are a lot of high-end resorts in this area since its the dry side of the island, but most of them line the coast.  The highway is further inland and traverses a lot of old lava flows from various eruptions of Mauna Loa.  All along the drive, people have gathered white volcanic rocks and made various messages or shapes in the fields.  As graffiti goes, its certainly preferable to a can of spray paint.

Our destination was the Puukohola Heiau National Historic Site.  At this site around 1790, King Kamehameha I built a temple (or heiau) to the Hawaiian war god in the hopes of fulfilling a prophecy that he would conquer the rest of the Hawaiian islands.  If you recall, this would eventually work out well for him.  As the story goes, thousands upon thousands of (ahem) volunteers formed a human chain 25 miles long, passing rocks all the way up from the Pololu Valley on the north side of the island over the Kohala Mountain to this site.  No mortar was used, but the rocks were so neatly stacked that the structure still stands (with an assist from some restoration work a few years ago).











The visitor center is small and houses a few exhibits showcasing the Hawaiian culture, the construction of the heiau, and displays some artifacts as well.






This exhibit allowed you to try and lift a sample stone that was used in the construction of the temple.  Id guess it weighed a good 50 lbs. or so.  Imagine a human chain 25 miles along passing these up a mountain all day.






And this little beauty is a weapon made from sharks teeth.  It was great for close-quarters battle, where you could saw it across your enemys throat.  I was very discouraged to learn they did not sell these in the gift shop.






After we got our coveted passport stamp, we headed out for a short trail to see the heiau.  






Its a massive structure, and its hard to get a sense of the scale because its uphill and you cant get very close to it.  So take my word for itnot that you have much of a choice.






Nearby is another structure that was used as a fort.  An Englishman named John Young was captured by Hawaiians here, but made into an advisor for their army.  Hawaiians tended to recruit foreigners in order to take advantage of their technology (cannons, rifles, etc.) and military knowledge.






Here you can see how neatly stacked the stones are in the walls.  Ill have to ask Julie to contrast this with the appearance of my sons chest of drawers.






Just down the hill was an inlet and a small beach.  Somewhere under the water in this inlet, the Hawaiians built a sacred temple honoring the sharks and shark gods.  They would occasionally hang food on pitchforks in the water to attract sharks who would hopefully be appeased by their offerings.  No word on whether those offerings occasionally included some of their enemies.






Nearby was a leaning stone, where the chief would sit and watch the sharks in the cove.  






Unfortunately, we didnt see any sharks in the water.  If only there were some way to attract them






What?  No, we didnt throw Sharkbait in the water.  Although he did seem appropriately dressed.

Our visit done, we piled back into the car and drove back south towards Kona.  About 3 miles from town, we stopped at Kaloko-Honokohau National Historical Park.






As near as I can tell, thats Hawaiian for Government Boondoggle. 

This park basically consisted of a small visitor center atop a lava field next to a couple of fish ponds on the coast.  Supposedly its there to preserve the history and culture of ancient Hawaiians who used the area to fish, grow crops and practice their religion.

Maybe Im biased because I have to watch the government perform archaeological studies on every single project site that magically come to the exact same conclusions (previous cultures used this land to grow crops and built simple dwellings, used horses and waterways for transport, and built simple tools) every single time.  But really, couldnt you say that regarding just about any random piece of property?  Diamond Head, where you can hike the interior of a volcano AND a military installation, is only a state park, but this gets National Park protection?






Maybe my blood sugar was low.  Who knows?  In any case, I wasnt impressed when we arrived.  We wandered up to the visitor center (which basically consisted of a park ranger and a gift shop area), and the park ranger seemed so thrilled to actually have visitors that he pulled us aside and started into a grand speech that he obviously practiced every morning in front of the mirror.

I know what youre thinking, he said.  Youre looking around at this site thinking, What kind of a waste of government money is this?

Wow, hes good.  Thats exactly what I was thinking.

Then he went into talking about the culture and their fishing, etc., and I know Im a really horrible person, but I was more interested in a gecko I saw crawling up the wall behind him.  The kids were definitely more interested in the lizard.

Anyway, he rambled on for a while, and then informed us that the visitor center actually closed in a few minutes.  Darn it all.

However, he said, the park is always open.  Its just the parking lot that closes.  Okay.  Youre working way too hard to put mystery into this.

He then explained that we could drive 2 miles out of our way to an alternate entrance to some trails to continue our adventure.  Yeah, well get right on that.  Never seen a fish pond before.

Then he gave his grand finale.  He asked us where we were from, and we told him that we hailed from the great state of Delaware.  Usually that throws some people for a loop, since there arent too many of us, but he was unfazed.  Did you know that Hawaii was discovered by people from Delaware?  I bet you didnt know that.

We agreed that no, we didnt know that.  

Well, you kids are from Delaware.  And youre here, setting foot where youve never been before, in Hawaii.  So you are now discovering Hawaii.

Pardon me for a moment.






Ok, I appreciate his message.  And full points for the enthusiasm.  And yes, we all agree that I'm a jerk.  But, dudeyoure trying way too hard.  If you have to work this hard to sell us on the place, maybe theres not much here to buy?

Julie was all warmth and charm: Thank you so much.  Hey, where do we get our National Park passport stamped?

Leave it to her to find a way to say what we were all thinking.

*Coming Up Next:*  A peek at our digs for the night.  And, is this (beer) heaven?


----------



## that's nice

Captain_Oblivious said:


> These aren't the droids you're looking for.



Watch this LOL


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7l8rWfLAus


----------



## Poolrat

You got to go island hopping!!!!   
Glad you got 2 stamps out of it even if you had to work for the second one.  


Can't wait to see where you lay your head for the night.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

that's nice said:


> Watch this LOL
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7l8rWfLAus


----------



## MEK

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Friday, June 28
> 
> Enough with the mushy stuff.  Let’s get back to exploring.  Adventure is out there!



What?  I love the mushy stuff!  




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We had lunch in the exotic, romantic Kahului Airport food court.  Hey, at least it wasn’t PB&J.  It turned out to be one of the cheapest meals we had in Hawaii: $45 for a family of 5 to eat at Burger King.
> 
> Sigh.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anyway, we boarded the plane and took a short 30-minute hop over to the town of Kailua-Kona on the Big Island, slamming POG juice as fast as we could before touchdown.
> 
> Hey, it’s the little things.



Cool!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Here’s Sarah posing in the “terminal”.



Cute pix!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This exhibit allowed you to try and lift a sample stone that was used in the construction of the temple.  I’d guess it weighed a good 50 lbs. or so.  Imagine a human chain 25 miles along passing these up a mountain all day.



Aren't there child labor laws prohibiting this?  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And this little beauty is a weapon made from shark’s teeth.  It was great for close-quarters battle, where you could saw it across your enemy’s throat.  I was very discouraged to learn they did not sell these in the gift shop.



Yeah - try getting THAT past the TSA!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Unfortunately, we didn’t see any sharks in the water.  If only there were some way to attract them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  No, we didn’t throw Sharkbait in the water.  Although he did seem appropriately dressed.



That is just wrong!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Then he gave his grand finale.  He asked us where we were from, and we told him that we hailed from the great state of Delaware.  Usually that throws some people for a loop, since there aren’t too many of us, but he was unfazed.  “Did you know that Hawaii was discovered by people from Delaware?  I bet you didn’t know that.”
> 
> We agreed that no, we didn’t know that.
> 
> “Well, you kids are from Delaware.  And you’re here, setting foot where you’ve never been before, in Hawaii.  So you are now discovering Hawaii.”
> 
> Pardon me for a moment.



Yup - Definitely has too much time on his hands.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie was all warmth and charm: “Thank you so much.  Hey, where do we get our National Park passport stamped?”



Julie to the rescue!  Sometimes its just best to go with the truth.


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

Captain_Oblivious said:


>





Scotty participated in a "Reader's Theater" play in the spring.  His assigned part - "The Shark King"!  He wore this shirt for the performance.  It was just perfect that he wore it today!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> These aren't the droids you're looking for.











Captain_Oblivious said:


> Adventure is out there!



The wilderness must be explored! 












Captain_Oblivious said:


> We safely returned the Jeep, thankful that no one at the rental counter asked exactly how Id made it back from Hana the other day.



Silence is golden
Or more rather, silence saved you a bit of gold.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Then we headed over to the Hawaiian Airlines counter, checked in the bags, and did the TSA Tango once again.



I rather Like: TSA Tango.  That may need to make its way into the regular vernacular.
Just make sure you dont give them reason to pull you aside for any special searches


Cause then youd be telling us about having to do the Hokey Pokey.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> We had lunch in the exotic, romantic Kahului Airport food court. Hey, at least it wasnt PB&J. It turned out to be one of the cheapest meals we had in Hawaii: $45 for a family of 5 to eat at Burger King.




Sigh



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sigh.



Thats what I said.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anyway, we boarded the plane and took a short 30-minute hop over to the town of Kailua-Kona on the Big Island, slamming POG juice as fast as we could before touchdown.



Airlines give so little any more, Id be inhaling the stuff as well.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The Kona airport is actually pretty tiny and consists of open-air terminals and gates. You actually de-plane on a ramp rather than a jetway and walk on the tarmac to your gate. It was a new experience for us, and we thought it added to the sense of adventure. Hey, its the little things.



Adventure eh well then you need to fly into Charlotte.  
One entire concourse of one of the USs larger hubs is set up just like that.
We flew to Indianapolis a while back and were trudging the tarmac to and from the plane (And climbing the little fold-down ladder to board the plane as well).




Captain_Oblivious said:


> All along the drive, people have gathered white volcanic rocks and made various messages or shapes in the fields. As graffiti goes, its certainly preferable to a can of spray paint.



Interesting
Ive not heard about that particular bit of pop culture.
Certainly a more ecologically friendly form of vandalism.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> As the story goes, thousands upon thousands of (ahem) volunteers formed a human chain 25 miles long, passing rocks all the way up from the Pololu Valley on the north side of the island over the Kohala Mountain to this site.



Just like the volunteers that built the pyramids
Along with numerous other grand structures and thriving economies.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> And this little beauty is a weapon made from sharks teeth. It was great for close-quarters battle, where you could saw it across your enemys throat. I was very discouraged to learn they did not sell these in the gift shop.



Disipointing indeed
You can buy hand grenades in Charlestons gift shops.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Here you can see how neatly stacked the stones are in the walls. Ill have to ask Julie to contrast this with the appearance of my sons chest of drawers.





At least the contents seem to make it off the floor and into the drawer.
Thats one up on my boy when he was that age.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just down the hill was an inlet and a small beach. Somewhere under the water in this inlet, the Hawaiians built a sacred temple honoring the sharks and shark gods. They would occasionally hang food on pitchforks in the water to attract sharks who would hopefully be appeased by their offerings. No word on whether those offerings occasionally included some of their enemies.











Captain_Oblivious said:


> Our visit done, we piled back into the car and drove back south towards Kona. About 3 miles from town, we stopped at Kaloko-Honokohau National Historical Park.




Ummm.
Think Ill just let your commentary on this park stand on its own.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> is this (beer) heaven?



No its Iowa

Wait, this aint Iowa.
Maybe it is beer heaven then.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Poolrat said:


> You got to go island hopping!!!!
> Glad you got 2 stamps out of it even if you had to work for the second one.



You gotta work to get these stamps sometimes.  And not all of the work is physical. 



Poolrat said:


> Can't wait to see where you lay your head for the night.



Well, it's not Aulani.  But it worked out well.



MEK said:


> What?  I love the mushy stuff!




I'm gonna get cooties if I keep going to that well. 



MEK said:


> Cute pix!



 



MEK said:


> Aren't there child labor laws prohibiting this?



Did you see that shark-tooth weapon?  I'm not going to be the one who protests.



MEK said:


> Yeah - try getting THAT past the TSA!



Well, it's not metal...  




MEK said:


> That is just wrong!







MEK said:


> Yup - Definitely has too much time on his hands.



I mean, at some point, didn't you notice that I started reading a vomit bag?



MEK said:


> Julie to the rescue!  Sometimes its just best to go with the truth.



Plus they were closing the parking lot and all.  So we really needed to get moving.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Scotty participated in a "Reader's Theater" play in the spring.  His assigned part - "The Shark King"!  He wore this shirt for the performance.  It was just perfect that he wore it today!







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The wilderness must be explored!



Kevin?  Is that you?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Silence is golden
> Or more rather, silence saved you a bit of gold.



I know when to keep my big trap shut.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I rather Like: TSA Tango.  That may need to make its way into the regular vernacular.
> 
> Just make sure you dont give them reason to pull you aside for any special searches
> 
> 
> Cause then youd be telling us about having to do the Hokey Pokey.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sigh
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I said.



Is there an echo in here?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Airlines give so little any more, Id be inhaling the stuff as well.



As we all know, if it's free it's for me.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Adventure eh well then you need to fly into Charlotte.
> One entire concourse of one of the USs larger hubs is set up just like that.
> We flew to Indianapolis a while back and were trudging the tarmac to and from the plane (And climbing the little fold-down ladder to board the plane as well).



Sounds adventurous.  I'd expect that on a remote island, but in Charlotte?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Interesting
> Ive not heard about that particular bit of pop culture.
> Certainly a more ecologically friendly form of vandalism.



I don't recall taking any pictures, or at least any that turned out.  Otherwise I would have posted something.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Just like the volunteers that built the pyramids
> Along with numerous other grand structures and thriving economies.



Well, at least it gave them something to do.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Disipointing indeed
> You can buy hand grenades in Charlestons gift shops.



 *+1* for obscure TR references.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> At least the contents seem to make it off the floor and into the drawer.
> Thats one up on my boy when he was that age.



No, that doesn't happen in our house either.  The drawers don't even get closed, for pete's sake.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>



Can you imagine the poor schlub--er, "volunteer" that got selected to build the underwater altar?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ummm.
> Think Ill just let your commentary on this park stand on its own.



Does it sound like a place you'd want to visit?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> No its Iowa
> 
> Wait, this aint Iowa.
> Maybe it is beer heaven then.



Or is that Wisconsin?


----------



## afwdwfan

The Stone wall and shark worship things look pretty cool and very interesting.   

The national park... Not so much.   Props to Julie for the save and getting passports stamped.


----------



## franandaj

I agree that deplaning onto the Tarmac certainly makes any trip seem much more exotic!  It's been like 25 years since I flew into that airport, glad it hasn't changed a lot!  

I remember the rock graffiti too, I thought it was kinda cool.

Kamehameha was definitely one bad a$$ dude! It's amazing what primitive cultures did with their volunteer labor. But I don't think I would like to run into someone in a dark fern grotto with one of those shark's teeth weapons.  

That last ranger sounded like a total dork. I'm glad Julie found a polite "way out" for you guys. I'm curious about your accomodations, we're looking to hit the Big Island when we go to Aulani and I've been looking into what's available there, and I'm coming up with a blank. DIS recomendations are always good!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Kevin? Is that you?



Squirrel!! 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds adventurous.  I'd expect that on a remote island, but in Charlotte?



Struck me strange as well.  But they do fly some fairly small jets in and out of here for the connection flights.  The one I was on was small enough that every passenger had to check their bags at the gate.  So long as I didnt have to pay the fee for it ehhh.

If you're ever on a flight connecting through CLT and it says that the gate is in the E concourse, youll get to see what I mean.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> *+1* for obscure TR references.



Not that obscure Were talking about my home state here. 
Were just trying to maintain our stellar national image.  





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Or is that Wisconsin?



Depends
Are we defining heaven in terms of the quality of the beer or just merely the quantity consumed?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> The Stone wall and shark worship things look pretty cool and very interesting.
> 
> The national park... Not so much.   Props to Julie for the save and getting passports stamped.



  I kept waiting for another park ranger to step in and say, "Sorry about that.  He doesn't get many visitors."



franandaj said:


> I agree that deplaning onto the Tarmac certainly makes any trip seem much more exotic!  It's been like 25 years since I flew into that airport, glad it hasn't changed a lot!



I think this is actually a newer airport (there's an old abandoned airport closer to Kona where you can park on the runway and go to the beach), but it's still small and exotic.



franandaj said:


> I remember the rock graffiti too, I thought it was kinda cool.



 



franandaj said:


> Kamehameha was definitely one bad a$$ dude! It's amazing what primitive cultures did with their volunteer labor. But I don't think I would like to run into someone in a dark fern grotto with one of those shark's teeth weapons.



Kamehameha was a BIG dude, too.  If someone that big came at me with the shark teeth thing, I'd build anything he wanted me to.



franandaj said:


> That last ranger sounded like a total dork. I'm glad Julie found a polite "way out" for you guys. I'm curious about your accomodations, we're looking to hit the Big Island when we go to Aulani and I've been looking into what's available there, and I'm coming up with a blank. DIS recomendations are always good!



We did pretty well!  But it's a bit of luck-of-the-draw, as you'll see.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Squirrel!!







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Struck me strange as well.  But they do fly some fairly small jets in and out of here for the connection flights.  The one I was on was small enough that every passenger had to check their bags at the gate.  So long as I didnt have to pay the fee for it ehhh.
> 
> If you're ever on a flight connecting through CLT and it says that the gate is in the E concourse, youll get to see what I mean.



Maybe one day I'll get to fly with one of those operations where the guy checks you in at the gate, grabs your bags, carries them out and loads them onto the plane, and then hops into the pilot's seat. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Not that obscure Were talking about my home state here.
> Were just trying to maintain our stellar national image.



I only know of one idiot who bought a grenade there, though.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Depends
> Are we defining heaven in terms of the quality of the beer or just merely the quantity consumed?



I can't hold a candle to most people in terms of quantity, that's for sure.  So probably the former.


----------



## KatMark

We've deplaned on the tarmac a few times...definitely gives you a different feel for your trip.

$45 for Burger King???? I would have stuck with PBJ!

Love Scotty's shirt.

And . Thank God for Julie.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

KatMark said:


> We've deplaned on the tarmac a few times...definitely gives you a different feel for your trip.
> 
> $45 for Burger King???? I would have stuck with PBJ!
> 
> Love Scotty's shirt.
> 
> And . Thank God for Julie.



We probably would have gone with PB&J if not for having to go through airport security, etc.

I say "Thank God for Julie" several times a day!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Our retreat from the historic site may have been less-than-graceful, but at least it was quick.  We made our way through the town of Kona and then just south to our home for the night: the Outrigger Royal Sea Cliff Resort.  

This building is basically a condominium complex, and it appeared to me that the condo owners had some sort of agreement through Outrigger resorts to manage it and rent the rooms out for them.  Then again, I also saw signs in the complex advertising it as a Wyndham resort, so I really don’t have any idea how it works.  As always, you can’t get this type of crackerjack trip reporting anywhere else.

I can tell you how I found the place.  Outrigger owns a series of hotels/resorts throughout the islands, so as I searched for affordable accommodations, I had periodically been directed to their website.  So I signed up for their e-mail list in order to get special offers, and it worked—I got an email notifying me of an “Earlybird” sale.  When all was said and done, I got a 2-bedroom ocean-view condo for less than the price of most hotel rooms on the island, so it felt like a steal.

Check-in was fairly painless, although they wouldn’t give me the code for the parking garage gate at the front desk.  For that, I had to go over to the concierge desk so they could give me a sales spiel about all of the various activities they could book for me.  Sigh.  They told me I could come down in the morning at 9:00 a.m. for a free presentation about tourist events and exciting opportunities for visitors.

_Puh-leeze_.  You’re not talking to some amateur vacation planner here, buddy.  You’re talking to an extremely anal and obsessive amateur vacation planner.  We were going to be long gone by the time 9:00 a.m. rolled around the following morning.

Anyway, once we got checked in, we schlepped our luggage up to the condo.  Here’s the view from our balcony:






The condo was surprisingly roomy, given the price we paid.  It was nice, clean and comfortable, and that’s all we could ever hope to ask for.  A brief tour:





















Originally we were going to have Sarah and David sleep on those two beds and pull out the sofa bed in the living room for Scotty.  But Scotty didn’t want to be alone at night.  However, you can see that there was a tile floor, so sleeping there would be awfully uncomfortable.  Once again, Julie came to the rescue.  She found an extra set of sheets in the linen closet.  Then she pulled the cushions off of the sofa bed and put them in the closet in the kids’ bedroom.  Problem solved.






Now it was time for some grub.  Our trusty guidebook (working from Hawaii—The Big Island Revealed now) recommended we make a pilgrimage to the original Kona Brewing Company restaurant, which is also the site of their brewery.  A few of their beers are available here in Delaware, and I’d become a fan of their Longboard Lager and Pipeline Porter (a seasonal dark beer brewed with Kona coffee).  So I didn’t need much convincing to try the place out.






Here’s a close-up of their gecko logo.  No word on whether they also sell car insurance.






Everywhere you go in Hawaii, you’ll encounter the Hawaiian language.  This includes the restaurants, where you’ll typically see an appetizer labeled as a “pupu”, since this is the Hawaiian word for the light first course of the meal.  As you would expect, my family runs a classy operation that is deeply respectful of all cultures, and never once dreamed of making “Pupu Platter” jokes during our time in Hawaii, despite many opportunities to do so.






Being discerning readers of high-class trip reports such as this one, you folks are probably more interested in the food than immature bathroom humor anyway.  So I’ll oblige and—wait, just a second.

Heh.  “Pupu Platter”.  (snicker)

Ok, this time I’m done, I promise.  For this meal, we actually ordered not one, but two pupu platters (giggle).  Neither one was crappy (ha!).  In fact, looking at the menu, you could say we ordered #2.  

Really, I'm done now.

We couldn’t decide between the soft pretzels with the beer cheese sauce, or the pepperoni rolls.  So we went with both.  The verdict?  Well, the pretzels were standard-issue, and the sauce was just ok.  Nowhere near as good as the pretzel bread/cheese soup combo at Le Cellier, which has probably spoiled us forever as far as these dishes go.  But the pepperoni rolls were a big hit.  We’d definitely order those again.






They had a beer sampler available where I could try 4 beers for $9, so I decided to try some that aren’t available on the mainland (or are seasonal).  The four I got were the Lavaman Red Ale, Wailua Wheat Ale, Pipeline Porter (it’s a favorite—I couldn’t resist), and the Black Sand Porter.  All of them were pretty good, but I’d reserve my love for the Black Sand Porter.  This one is brewed with chocolate instead of coffee, much like the Yards Love Stout, which is my favorite beer ever.  Kona doesn’t currently bottle the Black Sand Porter, but the server said they get a lot of requests, and I can see why.  Add me to the list.






We just got pizza for dinner here, and I don’t seem to have a picture of it anywhere, but it was decent pizza.  Much better than the one we’d had in Lahaina.  All in all, a solid choice, and we liked this place quite a bit.  

Most of the seating is outdoors on a large patio.  We took a couple of pictures just to prove we were there, I guess.






Hmmm.  Somebody liked those samplers a little too much.






The last question of the evening was: to dessert or not to dessert?  Well, duh.  We’re on vacation, where the calories don’t count.  We could have ordered a Kilauea Lava Flow, which is basically ice cream and chocolate sauce on a brownie.  But we’re a big family, so we ordered the Family Size Kilauea Lava Flow.

Which is when Scotty happened.






Six large scoops of ice cream?  This would normally a challenge after all the food we’d already eaten, but for one thing…

We’re a bunch of slobs who inhale junk food.  Hey, we just own it.






We finally rolled ourselves out of the restaurant, stopping at the little gift shop so I could get a pint glass to take home.  I couldn’t resist the slogan on it: “Liquid Aloha”.  It’s also got a tiny map of the islands etched into the bottom of the glass.

We drove back into Kona, found a parking lot, and hustled over to the coast to attempt another sunset shot.  Alas, we were a little too late for this one as well.  We got one decent picture, though.






We wandered the town in the evening, stopping in the local Crazy Shirts to check out the t-shirt selections once again.  And then it was time to get these munchkins in bed.  We had a long day ahead of us.  






*Coming Up Next:*  A somewhat trippy breakfast.  And they don’t call this The Big Island for nothing.  And then: Liquid Hot Magma!*

*Ok, maybe not actual magma.  But we finally get to see the volcanoes.  So we have that going for us, which is nice.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

they dont have more varieties for sale by you? our local establishments have been carrying more varieties for the last year...i think we have about 6 available now.

and as far as the glass goes, why stop at the gift shop you had 4 perfectly good ones on your table.


PS, got a package from maui on my doorstep, and it smells like maui onion chips...


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> they dont have more varieties for sale by you? our local establishments have been carrying more varieties for the last year...i think we have about 6 available now.



Our local store carries the lager, Fire Rock Pale Ale, and the Big Wave golden ale.  Plus whatever the seasonal one is.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> and as far as the glass goes, why stop at the gift shop you had 4 perfectly good ones on your table.



But they're tiny.  I'd have to keep refilling them. 



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> PS, got a package from maui on my doorstep, and it smells like maui onion chips...



  Please tell me you're sending some over here!


----------



## Poolrat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds adventurous.  I'd expect that on a remote island, but in Charlotte?



I know right?   Charlotte is not exotic unless when on the first day of Winter it is predicted to hit 70.  Oh wait that might happen.  

Ah well as for the small planes in Charlotte my only guess is that they can fiit more small planes and it works unless the weather really stinks like it can in Charlotte so that would stink too.  



Nice condo.  Looks like you got a great deal and a great place to lay your head.   
Great job Julie on making room for Scotty in the closet.  

Dinner looks like a winner too!.  Looks like you really enjoyed your beers.  Hey your in Hawaii a wonderful night and another great sunset.


----------



## MEK

Check out the new digs - nice! Scotty looks quite comfortable in his make shift bed!

Love the beer choices. Yum!

And I noticed the growler shack!  

That dessert is bigger than Scotty's head.  Are you sure you didn't lick the plate?


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Then again, I also saw signs in the complex advertising it as a Wyndham resort, so I really dont have any idea how it works.  As always, you cant get this type of crackerjack trip reporting anywhere else.


Well, as long as the sign didn't say Maytag, I think you're doing ok.   



Captain_Oblivious said:


> When all was said and done, I got a 2-bedroom ocean-view condo for less than the price of most hotel rooms on the island, so it felt like a steal.


I'm waiting for one of those to come out for a 2 BR at Disney.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> _Puh-leeze_.  Youre not talking to some amateur vacation planner here, buddy.  Youre talking to an extremely anal and obsessive amateur vacation planner.  We were going to be long gone by the time 9:00 a.m. rolled around the following morning.


 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Once again, Julie came to the rescue.  She found an extra set of sheets in the linen closet.  Then she pulled the cushions off of the sofa bed and put them in the closet in the kids bedroom.  Problem solved.


Sure beats sleeping standing on your head... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> A few of their beers are available here in Delaware, and Id become a fan of their Longboard Lager and Pipeline Porter (a seasonal dark beer brewed with Kona coffee).  So I didnt need much convincing to try the place out.


Seems like some solid logic to me.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> As you would expect, my family runs a classy operation that is deeply respectful of all cultures, and never once dreamed of making Pupu Platter jokes during our time in Hawaii, despite many opportunities to do so.


I can only imagine. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We couldnt decide between the soft pretzels with the beer cheese sauce, or the pepperoni rolls.  So we went with both.


You chose wisely.  When in doubt always order both.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This one is brewed with chocolate instead of coffee, much like the Yards Love Stout, which is my favorite beer ever.  Kona doesnt currently bottle the Black Sand Porter, but the server said they get a lot of requests, and I can see why.  Add me to the list.


This actually sounds interesting.  I'd like to try it.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> But were a big family, so we ordered the Family Size Kilauea Lava Flow.
> 
> Which is when Scotty happened.


And the Kilauea Lava Flow quickly disappeared... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Were a bunch of slobs who inhale junk food.  Hey, we just own it.


By the time the new addition can hold a spoon I think you'll all be ready to tackle the Kitchen Sink.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Chapter 21: In Which I Refuse to Make Pupu Platter Jokes *



Yah right
Well see how long that lasts.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Our retreat from the historic site may have been less-than-graceful



Julie was there
grace was in abundance




Captain_Oblivious said:


> so I really dont have any idea how it works. As always, you cant get this type of crackerjack trip reporting anywhere else.



Try not to live up to all my expectations.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> When all was said and done, I got a 2-bedroom ocean-view condo for less than the price of most hotel rooms on the island, so it felt like a steal.











Captain_Oblivious said:


> Check-in was fairly painless, although they wouldnt give me the code for the parking garage gate at the front desk.



Oh?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> For that, I had to go over to the concierge desk so they could give me a sales spiel about all of the various activities they could book for me.



 Figures 
Small price to pay for such a great deal though.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Puh-leeze. Youre not talking to some amateur vacation planner here, buddy. Youre talking to an extremely anal and obsessive amateur vacation planner.












Captain_Oblivious said:


> Once again, Julie came to the rescue. She found an extra set of sheets in the linen closet. Then she pulled the cushions off of the sofa bed and put them in the closet in the kids bedroom. Problem solved.




And it wasnt a coat-closet so sleeping on his head was optional.
Win-Win





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Id become a fan of their Longboard Lager and Pipeline Porter (a seasonal dark beer brewed with Kona coffee).



A porter you say
My favorite varietal.  I may need to search these out if possible.  





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Heres a close-up of their gecko logo. No word on whether they also sell car insurance.



Would that be a conflict of interest?
(or just hedging their bets)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> As you would expect, my family runs a classy operation that is deeply respectful of all cultures, and never once dreamed of making Pupu Platter jokes during our time in Hawaii, despite many opportunities to do so.




Three
Two
One





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Being discerning readers of high-class trip reports such as this one, you folks are probably more interested in the food than immature bathroom humor anyway. So Ill oblige andwait, just a second.
> 
> Heh. Pupu Platter. (snicker)



Bingo!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, this time Im done, I promise.



Son, your ego is writing checks your body can't cash




Captain_Oblivious said:


> For this meal, we actually ordered not one, but two pupu platters (giggle).



So much for the chapter heading. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We couldnt decide between the soft pretzels with the beer cheese sauce, or the pepperoni rolls. So we went with both.



I love this plan! I'm excited to be a part of it! LET'S DO IT!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The verdict? Well, the pretzels were standard-issue, and the sauce was just ok. Nowhere near as good as the pretzel bread/cheese soup combo at Le Cellier



Which may be an unfair comparison
(until you average in the general cost of everything available in Hawaii) 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> But the pepperoni rolls were a big hit. Wed definitely order those again.



So, Win - Almost Win.
Or something like that.
Hay but there was beer!

Right?
There was supposed to be beer




Captain_Oblivious said:


> They had a beer sampler available where I could try 4 beers for $9, so I decided to try some that arent available on the mainland



Now were talkin!






Captain_Oblivious said:


> The four I got were the Lavaman Red Ale, Wailua Wheat Ale, Pipeline Porter (its a favoriteI couldnt resist), and the Black Sand Porter.  All of them were pretty good, but Id reserve my love for the Black Sand Porter.  This one is brewed with chocolate instead of coffee, much like the Yards Love Stout, which is my favorite beer ever.  Kona doesnt currently bottle the Black Sand Porter, but the server said they get a lot of requests, and I can see why.  Add me to the list.



Several things here Ill need to be trying out in the near (if possible)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hmmm. Somebody liked those samplers a little too much.



We'll be back with The Magictones for the Armada Room's two hour Disco Swing Party after this short break.  'Til then, don't you... go changin'.


(at least thats the image the picture conjured up in my mind)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The last question of the evening was: to dessert or not to dessert?



What!  Is that a question?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> But were a big family, so we ordered the Family Size Kilauea Lava Flow.



Thats better
I was just about to have to drive up to Delaware and dope slap you.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Were a bunch of slobs who inhale junk food. Hey, we just own it.



Theres a TR title in there somewhere, Im sure of it.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We drove back into Kona, found a parking lot, and hustled over to the coast to attempt another sunset shot. Alas, we were a little too late for this one as well. We got one decent picture, though.



Yah, well its still a picture of a post sun set in Hawaii.  
That still trumps most any attempt at a sun set picture I could possibly take around here.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:*  A somewhat trippy breakfast


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

Yay pint glasses!!!  I collect them for various places.  It started as a way to collect memorabilia that was also useful around the house, since I then had glasses to drink out of and smile at the memory of where it was from.  Now it's sort of evolved into two boxes in my closet plus what's in the cabinet and "you can use them but you'd better not TOUCH the IMS glass because if anything happens I will cut you." 


Ahem.


See what my boyfriend has to look forward to when we move in together?

I do applaud you for actually purchasing the glass, because let's be honest, several in my collection "fell" into my purse.  It's also how I got my first piece of Fiestaware.

I also think that your picture counts as sunset, because you can still see part of the sun.  I mean, I know it's not what you were going for, but I could totally see it on a Christmas card.


----------



## franandaj

I think you had a great evening.  You taught your kids several good lessons.  

First, it's OK to giggle at PuPu.  

Second, you need to purchase the glass from the gift shop, not just have it "fall" into your wife's purse.  

The room looks terrific and kudos to Julie for finding a way to make Scotty happy to sleep with his siblings.  I hope your time at the volcano was great!  That's one of my favorite places on the Big Island!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Poolrat said:


> I know right?   Charlotte is not exotic unless when on the first day of Winter it is predicted to hit 70.  Oh wait that might happen.



We had 70 degree weather this past Sunday and now it's supposed to be 32 on Christmas day.  I think everyone in the area is going to end up with pneumonia.  



Poolrat said:


> Ah well as for the small planes in Charlotte my only guess is that they can fiit more small planes and it works unless the weather really stinks like it can in Charlotte so that would stink too.



I'll have to look for the adventure packages next time I book a trip to a remote outpost like Charlotte, NC. 



Poolrat said:


> Nice condo.  Looks like you got a great deal and a great place to lay your head.
> Great job Julie on making room for Scotty in the closet.



She's a quick thinker. 



Poolrat said:


> Dinner looks like a winner too!.  Looks like you really enjoyed your beers.  Hey your in Hawaii a wonderful night and another great sunset.



Mmmm...pizza and beer.  Everything a growing boy needs. 



MEK said:


> Check out the new digs - nice! Scotty looks quite comfortable in his make shift bed!



I don't know what we're going to do when he doesn't fit in the closet anymore!



MEK said:


> Love the beer choices. Yum!



I did too!



MEK said:


> And I noticed the growler shack!



Is that going to be your next stop?



MEK said:


> That dessert is bigger than Scotty's head.  Are you sure you didn't lick the plate?



I can neither confirm nor deny that statement.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Well, as long as the sign didn't say Maytag, I think you're doing ok.



Now that would have made me scratch my head.  



afwdwfan said:


> I'm waiting for one of those to come out for a 2 BR at Disney.



I've been waiting, too...still waiting...and waiting...



afwdwfan said:


> Sure beats sleeping standing on your head...



Now who would be crazy enough to do that? 



afwdwfan said:


> Seems like some solid logic to me.







afwdwfan said:


> I can only imagine.



You guys were all thinking of pupu jokes too.  Admit it.



afwdwfan said:


> You chose wisely.  When in doubt always order both.



For some reason my stomach always overrules the Budget Committee.



afwdwfan said:


> This actually sounds interesting.  I'd like to try it.



It's good stuff!  Let me know if you manage to get a taste.



afwdwfan said:


> And the Kilauea Lava Flow quickly disappeared...



You don't seem too surprised.



afwdwfan said:


> By the time the new addition can hold a spoon I think you'll all be ready to tackle the Kitchen Sink.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yah right
> Well see how long that lasts.



O ye of little faith.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Julie was there
> grace was in abundance



True statement.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Try not to live up to all my expectations.



Too late.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Figures
> Small price to pay for such a great deal though.



We endure these things if the discount is great enough.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And it wasnt a coat-closet so sleeping on his head was optional.
> Win-Win



Obviously the sleeping-on-his-head bit was a big hit a couple of years ago.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> A porter you say
> My favorite varietal.  I may need to search these out if possible.



Let me know what you think!  I like the coffee or chocolate flavor with it.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Would that be a conflict of interest?
> (or just hedging their bets)








GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Three
> Two
> One
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo!



Am I really that predictable?  Don't answer that.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Son, your ego is writing checks your body can't cash
> 
> 
> So much for the chapter heading.



You can't label something "pupu" and then not expect me to point it out.  It's like a siren call.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I love this plan! I'm excited to be a part of it! LET'S DO IT!



There's definitely a very slim chance we'll survive.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Which may be an unfair comparison
> (until you average in the general cost of everything available in Hawaii)



Sometimes you just have something that's so good, it spoils you for everything else in the category.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So, Win - Almost Win.
> Or something like that.
> Hay but there was beer!
> 
> Right?
> There was supposed to be beer



I can see the anticipation was killing you.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Now were talkin!







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Several things here Ill need to be trying out in the near (if possible)



Always a nice option when you can order "the sampler".



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> We'll be back with The Magictones for the Armada Room's two hour Disco Swing Party after this short break.  'Til then, don't you... go changin'.
> 
> 
> (at least thats the image the picture conjured up in my mind)








GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> What!  Is that a question?



Maybe a trick question.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Thats better
> I was just about to have to drive up to Delaware and dope slap you.



Nah, Julie can take care of that for you.  It's not worth the gas.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Theres a TR title in there somewhere, Im sure of it.



 You might be onto something there.  "The Fat Slob's Guide To Hawaii"



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yah, well its still a picture of a post sun set in Hawaii.
> That still trumps most any attempt at a sun set picture I could possibly take around here.



I can try and post a picture of the sunset over the DelDOT parking lot, just for comparison purposes.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>



Duuuuuude...


----------



## KatMark

Work has been kicking my you know what, and add the holidays and getting the house ready for the kids and dog coming in, I'm wiped out and haven't even updated my TR.

I did read yours and loved it as always.

I love Scotty sleeping in the closet...I love that boy!

And I love your shirt, Mark. Good pick. 

Beautiful picture of the three kids at the end.

I know I won't get back here, so to you, Julie, Sarah, David, Scotty and new Baby, Merry Christmas.




​


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Yay pint glasses!!!  I collect them for various places.  It started as a way to collect memorabilia that was also useful around the house, since I then had glasses to drink out of and smile at the memory of where it was from.  Now it's sort of evolved into two boxes in my closet plus what's in the cabinet and "you can use them but you'd better not TOUCH the IMS glass because if anything happens I will cut you."
> 
> 
> Ahem.



We've actually done the same thing...the boring glasses get replaced with the pint glasses from our travels.  I think it's a lot more fun!



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> See what my boyfriend has to look forward to when we move in together?



Um...well...hopefully he won't need the pint glasses too much to drink substances that help relax him from the stress! 



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I do applaud you for actually purchasing the glass, because let's be honest, several in my collection "fell" into my purse.  It's also how I got my first piece of Fiestaware.



Yeah, we come by these honestly.  Like I mentioned in an earlier chapter, I'm just too much of a rule-follower.



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I also think that your picture counts as sunset, because you can still see part of the sun.  I mean, I know it's not what you were going for, but I could totally see it on a Christmas card.



Don't worry, we've got a better one later!



franandaj said:


> I think you had a great evening.  You taught your kids several good lessons.
> 
> First, it's OK to giggle at PuPu.



  She said pupu!! 



franandaj said:


> Second, you need to purchase the glass from the gift shop, not just have it "fall" into your wife's purse.



Well, gee, how did that get there? 



franandaj said:


> The room looks terrific and kudos to Julie for finding a way to make Scotty happy to sleep with his siblings.  I hope your time at the volcano was great!  That's one of my favorite places on the Big Island!



We didn't want to pass up the chance to see volcanoes!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

KatMark said:


> Work has been kicking my you know what, and add the holidays and getting the house ready for the kids and dog coming in, I'm wiped out and haven't even updated my TR.





Hope you get some rest soon!  Tell your boss I said you could have the rest of the year off.



KatMark said:


> I did read yours and loved it as always.







KatMark said:


> I love Scotty sleeping in the closet...I love that boy!



I hope we never run out of Scotty stories.  We could write a book!



KatMark said:


> And I love your shirt, Mark. Good pick.



I figured you'd go for that one.  I had to get a souvenir of our tour a couple of years ago. 



KatMark said:


> Beautiful picture of the three kids at the end.



Thanks!



KatMark said:


> I know I won't get back here, so to you, Julie, Sarah, David, Scotty and new Baby, Merry Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Merry Christmas to you and yours, Kathy!


----------



## eandesmom

Yeah for Kona Brewing!  We really like that place and can vouch for the pizza.  We like their IPA but you can't get it here, or even there in a bottle.  Major bummer.  

I have a matching glass...used to have 2 but sadly, it's a solo act now.  Love the slogan!

I've had nothing but good luck with Outrigger, very decent for the price.  Fun update.

6 scoops...5 people...no brainer.

Pretzels in Hawaii though?  that should have been a deal killer right there.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, gee, how did that get there?



Well maybe because I am constantly finding "treasures" from a certain DL haunt, either in my purse, or in the car after we get home. We don't have kids, but Fran claims that since they don't sell the merchandise "she has no choice."


----------



## Steppesister

Ok. Read your intro... Yep, just as I thought, nonsense...utter nonsense. Just kidding, just kidding. 

What a fun treat to get to go to Hawaii. On Julie's pay. I went to work last month too, but instead of a vacation, I "get" to pay for a wedding. And after that I "get" to pay for nursing school. Long term investment kinds of stuff and all that. 

I'm rambling. Great intro.... I'll be back!


----------



## KatMark

Mark, to you, Julie, Sarah, David, Scotty and the new baby,



​


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Yeah for Kona Brewing!  We really like that place and can vouch for the pizza.  We like their IPA but you can't get it here, or even there in a bottle.  Major bummer.



Yeah, they had quite a few that were "draft only".  I was begging them to bottle the Black Sand Porter.  I think that one would do well.



eandesmom said:


> I have a matching glass...used to have 2 but sadly, it's a solo act now.  Love the slogan!



 Now I know what to get you for Christmas!



eandesmom said:


> I've had nothing but good luck with Outrigger, very decent for the price.  Fun update.



It certainly worked out well for us!  I remember you recommended them before we left.



eandesmom said:


> 6 scoops...5 people...no brainer.
> 
> Pretzels in Hawaii though?  that should have been a deal killer right there.



We're suckers for beer cheese sauce.  What can we say?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MAGICFOR2 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS!



A belated Merry Christmas to you, Tammie!  Thanks for cheering this place up a bit!



franandaj said:


> Well maybe because I am constantly finding "treasures" from a certain DL haunt, either in my purse, or in the car after we get home. We don't have kids, but Fran claims that since they don't sell the merchandise "she has no choice."



  Hopefully the judge will buy it! 



Steppesister said:


> Ok. Read your intro... Yep, just as I thought, nonsense...utter nonsense. Just kidding, just kidding.



 No, you were right the first time.

 Liesa!  So great to have you back here. 



Steppesister said:


> What a fun treat to get to go to Hawaii. On Julie's pay. I went to work last month too, but instead of a vacation, I "get" to pay for a wedding. And after that I "get" to pay for nursing school. Long term investment kinds of stuff and all that.



Yeah, that's no fun.  But I bet you'll be able to sock away a little bit here and there for some fun.  Unlike us, who blew it all on the trip, and now have no 2nd income and have no idea how we'll pay for college, weddings, etc.  Ain't life fun?



Steppesister said:


> I'm rambling. Great intro.... I'll be back!



 I look forward to hearing from you!



KatMark said:


> Mark, to you, Julie, Sarah, David, Scotty and the new baby,
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Happy New Year to you and yours, Kathy!  And happy birthday too.

And Happy New Year to all of my faithful readers!


----------



## Steppesister

Captain_Oblivious said:
			
		

> No, you were right the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> Liesa!  So great to have you back here.
> 
> Yeah, that's no fun.  But I bet you'll be able to sock away a little bit here and there for some fun.  Unlike us, who blew it all on the trip, and now have no 2nd income and have no idea how we'll pay for college, weddings, etc.  Ain't life fun?
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you!



So many quotes; so little capability without a real computer. Alas, replies will have to wait until vacation is over and I can try my rusty hand at fancy-ing things up. Meantime.... back to eating clam chowder by the Pacific Ocean and watching the sea lions. Enjoy your NYE plans!


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

I just read your trip report over the past few days because we are considering Hawaii in 2015. I thought we were the only family who packed PB&J on vacation! 

Thanks for the trip report. It's nice to read one that is written with a sense of humor.


----------



## Steppesister

I admit it, I was reluctant to read a TR devoted to Hawaii,  and specifically Aulani because I never thought I'd be even remotely interested in going to any Disney resort other than WDW. 

Consider me an idiot. And forever reformed. And tempted. 

Wow!

Up to Chapter 3 and still chipping away.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Steppesister said:


> So many quotes; so little capability without a real computer. Alas, replies will have to wait until vacation is over and I can try my rusty hand at fancy-ing things up. Meantime.... back to eating clam chowder by the Pacific Ocean and watching the sea lions. Enjoy your NYE plans!



Hope you've had a great vacation!  I saw your post on FB about hubby being sick--ugh.  Hope he's back on his feet soon.



MissDaisyofTexas said:


> I just read your trip report over the past few days because we are considering Hawaii in 2015. I thought we were the only family who packed PB&J on vacation!



  It's good to know there are other cheapskates like us around!  



MissDaisyofTexas said:


> Thanks for the trip report. It's nice to read one that is written with a sense of humor.



Thank you for reading along!  I'm glad you're enjoying it.



Steppesister said:


> I admit it, I was reluctant to read a TR devoted to Hawaii,  and specifically Aulani because I never thought I'd be even remotely interested in going to any Disney resort other than WDW.
> 
> Consider me an idiot. And forever reformed. And tempted.
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Up to Chapter 3 and still chipping away.




Thanks for sticking with me!  It's hard not to fall in love with Aulani once you see it.  It's nice to see Disney pouring maximum effort into a property that isn't tied to a theme park.  Walking through the lobby doors gave us that same feeling of being removed from the real world that you get when you walk into a WDW resort.


----------



## Steppesister

All finished with the first section, and have no idea how many more to go, cuz, well I honestly haven't looked ahead. I gotta admit I"m kinda sad to be leaving Aulani; Disney has brewed up some pretty strong Kool Aid there. The only other lazy river that even comes close to rivaling that one was in Dubai. Hawaii's closer.


----------



## WanderlustNZ

I'm so happy I just found this TR.  So far I've just read the first few entires and your writing style is so much fun to read.  

I thoroughly enjoyed reading your last TR, especially the humorous entries about the South of the Border town.  Also, and my memory could be failing me, but I think it was your TR that inspired me to take dozens of silly hat pics of my son on a recent trip to WDW.  

I have 3 nights in Hawaii later this year and am crossing my fingers for some DVC points for Aulani.  Am looking forward to catching up with more of your report to hear how you enjoyed your stay there


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Steppesister said:


> All finished with the first section, and have no idea how many more to go, cuz, well I honestly haven't looked ahead. I gotta admit I"m kinda sad to be leaving Aulani; Disney has brewed up some pretty strong Kool Aid there. The only other lazy river that even comes close to rivaling that one was in Dubai. Hawaii's closer.



Dubai!  Now that sounds like an interesting visit.

We were pretty sad to leave Aulani too!  The visit felt way too short.  But unfortunately, we were really stretching the budget to stay there in the first place.  Even that brief taste of it was a blessing, though.  I hope we can go back someday.



WanderlustNZ said:


> I'm so happy I just found this TR.  So far I've just read the first few entires and your writing style is so much fun to read.



 to the nuthouse!  I remember you checking in on the last TR, so glad you're here! 



WanderlustNZ said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed reading your last TR, especially the humorous entries about the South of the Border town.  Also, and my memory could be failing me, but I think it was your TR that inspired me to take dozens of silly hat pics of my son on a recent trip to WDW.



Well, we all have to give KatMark credit for the Silly Hat Pictures®.  But really, how can anyone resist?



WanderlustNZ said:


> I have 3 nights in Hawaii later this year and am crossing my fingers for some DVC points for Aulani.  Am looking forward to catching up with more of your report to hear how you enjoyed your stay there



I hope you get the chance to stay there!  Beg, borrow and steal if you have to.  It's really an amazing place.


----------



## that's nice

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I hope you get the chance to stay there!  Beg, borrow and steal if you have to.  It's really an amazing place.


What if someone had the DVC points to use? It would be much easier that way.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

that's nice said:


> What if someone had the DVC points to use? It would be much easier that way.



But not nearly as exciting.


----------



## that's nice

Captain_Oblivious said:


> But not nearly as exciting.


True. but you wouldn't go about it that way. I 'know' you.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

that's nice said:


> True. but you wouldn't go about it that way. I 'know' you.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Real Life Update:

Happy New Year!  I hope everyone had a nice, restful holiday season.  I wasn't at work, so mine was great.

Just wanted to announce that we are now officially under a Baby Watch.  Julie is officially due on Feb. 5, but she was 2 weeks early with David and 3 weeks early with Scotty, so we're in that window when it could happen at any time.  Feel free to send in your guesses as to the gender, birth date and time, weight, etc.

Now, back to our regularly scheduled program.

________________________________________________________________

They call it The Big Island for a reason.

Our goal for the day was to explore Hawaii Volcanoes National Park. As the crow flies, its about 48 miles from the town of Kona. The only thing standing in the way is the most massive mountain in the world.

Mauna Loa is still an active volcano, and stands 13,680 ft. above sea level. However, measured from its base at the ocean floor, its total height is over 30,000 ft., which would make it taller than Mt. Everest and the rest of the Himalayas. Because its eruptions have generally tended toward slow, smooth lava flows, its known as a shield volcano, due to its gently sloping shape to a cone at the top. This lava flow has built up the mountains volume to a point that dwarfs most other volcanoes in the world. Well have a picture of a diagram later that helps illustrate this.

Anyway, why do we care? Well, that mountain was in between point A and point B for us. Theres no road over the top of the mountain. So you have to go around it. Which meant that our drive was going to be closer to 100 miles on a curvy 2-lane road cut into the sides of the mountain slopes. The speed limit was 35 mph for a good portion of the drive, getting up to 50 mph on the flatter sections. In other words, this was going to take a while. Thered better be something worthwhile at the other end. Like natural phenomena of a kind not normally witnessed in Delaware, for example.

We set off fairly early in the morning, as we not only had a lot of ground to cover, but a lot we wanted to see. Our first stop was for breakfast: there werent many choices south of town, but the guidebook had made mention of a little hole-in-the-wall bakery called Coffees n Epicurea. And no, I have no idea what epicurea means and was too lazy to look it up. Im guessing its a euphemism for pot.






You know we love our obscure hole-in-the-wall joints. Each one produces a good story. Unfortunately, some of them produce stories for the wrong reasons. We walked into the bakery hoping for some glorious pastries that would make a complete and satisfying breakfast. What we got was a single forlorn glass display case with a few scattered pastries inside. There was a menu helpfully posted on the wall behind the case that mentioned cinnamon rolls. Who doesnt like a good cinnamon roll for breakfast? We didnt see any in the case, though. I figured that since this was a bakery, they were probably making more in the kitchen.

Eventually, a tall, lanky, overly-tattoed worker ambled his way over and asked in perfect Stoner/Surfer speak, Uhhhlike, can I help you?

I asked if they had any cinnamon rolls. He looked down at the case, with an expression on his face as though he were trying to figure out why Andy Reid would call a timeout right after the two-minute warning. Finally, he looked up and said, Uhhhhlooks like we do not.

This was the last stop before we left civilization, and the kids were starving. So, we were limited to the choices in the display case. There were 4 apple turnovers, and I figured that was a safe choice. Scotty thought that sounded kind of exotic, so he went with a plain croissant. Now we needed some coffee. That involved moving to a separate table and menu. Here in the heart of the Kona Coast, I wanted 100% pure Kona coffee. Nothing but the good stuff, please. I was directed to a small dispenser exactly like the ones you would find in the breakfast room of your local Holiday Inn Express. The coffee was fine, but not exactly what I had imagined going in. Julie got fancy and decided to get a mocha latte. Again, this caused much consternation for Stoney, and he furrowed his brow much like I used to do whenever Andy Reid would call another screen pass on 3rd-and-17 in the 4th quarter.

Uhhhwere, like, out of mocha, Stoney announced.

If you stopped by a bakery specializing in coffee and pastries at 7:00 in the morning, you wouldnt expect them to be fully stocked, would you?

Anyway, he offered to try and put in some chocolate ganache from the bakery. After waiting a while, he was finally done and we were on our way. Julie said her latte tasted like Valvoline. The apple turnovers were actually pretty good, very light and flaky (and messy in the rental car). The only downside was that there was less than a teaspoon of apple filling in each one.

Keep in mind that we hadnt made a Costco run since we were only going to be on the island for 2 days. There was no PB&J or other snacks in the car.

We drove on, winding our way around the southern tip of the island. It was slow going for a while, but eventually the road flattened out, development became scarce, and we could drive a little faster (not too fastthis road is notorious for speed traps, according to the book). With every mile, I reminded myself that Id have to do this drive again in the evening. So we had that going for us, which was nice.

At one point, there was a side road leading to the Southernmost Point in the United States. Its helpfully called South Point Road. We had considered it, but its an 11-mile side trip down a partially dirt road, and theres no memorial or anything very memorable at the end. You just stand at a cliff edge and proclaim yourself to be standing at the southernmost point in the U.S. We figured we were already further south than anywhere on the mainland and could see the end from a convenient overlook on the main road, so that was close enough for us.






We rounded the mountain and started heading north, and back uphill. We were about 30 miles away from the park entrance when we got this view. See that plume of white smoke going straight up from the mountainside? That, my friends, is an erupting volcano. Kilauea Crater.






Finally, we made it.  Heres the obligatory pictures or it didnt happen shot for documentation purposes.






Hawaii Volcanoes National Park was established in 1916 and covers over 500 square miles of land, stretching from Mauna Loa all the way east to the ocean and encompassing Kilauea and numerous other craters and hot spots.  There are two main roads: Crater Rim Drive, which circles Kilauea Crater, and Chain of Craters Road, which extends down to the sea before being cut off abruptly by a 2003 lava flow.  Kilauea has been active since March 2008, and so part of Crater Rim Drive has been closed downwind.  Thats because the plume of gas coming out of the crater is sulfur dioxide, which is poisonous.  

Unfortunately, the part of the road that is closed includes the Halemaumau overlook, from which you can peer into the deepest part of the crater and actually see the lava pool.  They did set up a webcam so you can see what it looks like, though.  Heres the link:

http://hvo.wr.usgs.gov/cams/panorama.php?cam=HMcam

After a stop in the visitor center, we drove down the portion of Crater Rim Drive that was open and stopped at the first overlook.  Here you can see various steam vents spewing hot gas from deep beneath the earths surface.  I have to admit, its a little strange walking around and thinking about what might be happening underneath your feet.






The heat was pretty intense, actually.  I could only hold my hand over it for a second or two.






Of course, this didnt prevent idiot tourists from tossing coins down into the vent.  Whos the poor park ranger thats going to have to climb down in the heat to collect it?






Anyway, a short trail led us to our first glimpse of Kilauea itself.











Just a half-mile down the road was the Jaggar Museum, which afforded a view even closer to the volcano.






Inside the museum were some more exhibits.  Nerd Alert!!

This display showed the size of Mauna Loa relative to other famous mountains in the world.






And this one gives a good picture of how plate tectonics allowed the Hawaiian islands to form through volcanic eruptions.  Kauai and Niihau are the oldest islands, Hawaii is the youngest, and just to the east is Loihi--still underwater but probably the next island that will form in the chain.






They had various samples of lava you could touch as well.  Pahoehoe is smooth and gooey before it hardens as it cools, like natures version of the chocolate shell on your ice cream.  Aa is rocky and chunky, which obviously makes it the Oreo crumbs in this tortured metaphor.

Nature has nothing similar to Scotty, though.  He just happens.






End Nerd Alert.

Outside the museum, Julie spotted this red spiky flower thingy:






And we also saw a clear view of the observatories on the summit of Mauna Kea.






We left the museum and drove towards Chain of Craters Road.  Dont worry, you havent seen the last of Kilauea.  Our next stop was a trail for the Thurston Lava Tube.  The trail led us through a dense tropical forest.  Even though wed now been in Hawaii for almost 2 weeks, it was still stunning how quickly we could travel between dry, rocky terrain and lush jungle.






We also saw this red bulb-y flower thingy.






Heres the entrance to the lava tube.  Raise your hand if, like me, you expected a guy in a leather jacket and a fedora and a giant boulder to come rolling out of this cave at any moment.











The lava tube was formed when conditions cause the surface of a lava flow to cool, while the rest still flows underneath.  Eventually it empties and leaves the empty cave behind.  In this case, it left behind a 1/2-mile hike through a dark cave.  Theres not much else to say except its really cool inside.  Literally and figuratively speaking.











At this point, it was still mid-morning and we had a lot more of the park to cover.  And no snacks or lunch supplies in the car.

*Coming Up Next:* Hikes!  More hikes!  And did I mention that this park is in the middle of nowhere with few options for lunch available?


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

Captain_Oblivious said:


> If you stopped by a bakery specializing in coffee and pastries at 7:00 in the morning, you wouldnt expect them to be fully stocked, would you?




Yes.  Yes, I would.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anyway, he offered to try and put in some chocolate ganache from the bakery.



It sounded like a good idea at the time.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Keep in mind that we hadnt made a Costco run since we were only going to be on the island for 2 days. There was no PB&J or other snacks in the car.




Also keep in mind that there is a hormonal, pregnant lady in the car who gets very cranky when her blood sugar drops because of lack of food.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> After a stop in the visitor center, we drove down the portion of Crater Rim Drive that was open and stopped at the first overlook.  Here you can see various steam vents spewing hot gas from deep beneath the earths surface.  I have to admit, its a little strange walking around and thinking about what might be happening underneath your feet.



Yeah, if you start to think about it TOO much, you get a little freaked out!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The heat was pretty intense, actually.  I could only hold my hand over it for a second or two.




Ever put your hand over a boiling pot of spaghetti.  Yup.  Same thing.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nerd Alert!!




Admit it, you're excited about this part!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Heres the entrance to the lava tube.  Raise your hand if, like me, you expected a guy in a leather jacket and a fedora and a giant boulder to come rolling out of this cave at any moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lava tube was formed when conditions cause the surface of a lava flow to cool, while the rest still flows underneath.  Eventually it empties and leaves the empty cave behind.  In this case, it left behind a 1/2-mile hike through a dark cave.  Theres not much else to say except its really cool inside.  Literally and figuratively speaking.




Waking through a lava tube is a really cool experience.  I was thankful for that photograph class that I took, because I thought I got some neat shots in the tube.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> At this point, it was still mid-morning and we had a lot more of the park to cover.  And no snacks or lunch supplies in the car.




And an irritable, pregnant lady.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:* Hikes!  More hikes!  And did I mention that this park is in the middle of nowhere with few options for lunch available?




Won't SOMEBODy think of the pregnant lady and get her some food?!


----------



## KatMark

Seriously, Mark, did you NOT think of the pregnant lady with you traveling in the car and forget to get some kind of snacks? You know how pregnant women can get when they get hungry. 

7 a.m. and out of mocha and most breakfast items? Something is not right here.

Beautiful photos, as always.

I love the nerd in you...it makes you who you are. 

The family shot is awesome!


----------



## jedijill

Hungry, pregnant ladies get HANGRY!

Methinks stoner surfer dude had a case of the munchies and ate all the pastries! 

I loved Volcanoes NP...so unique and amazing!

Jill in CO

Baby guess:  Girl, 1/18 at 4:34 PM, 7 lbs, 9 ounces


----------



## Poolrat

What an amazing chapter.   

From the stoner breakfast to the impending doom of not having snacks for the pregnant lady.


The volcanoes are amazing and great shots in the lava tunnel.
Now I know why you didn't drive the extra down the dirt road tot eh cliff at the southernmost point.   You were afraid you were going to pushed off since you had NO SNACKS FOR THE PREGNANT LADY!!!!   


Thank you Mark

Merry Christmas, Happy New Year and Happy new baby very soon I hope for Julie's sake,

Julie, a safe and as pain free as possible delivery and a happy healthy baby wish for you.


----------



## jedijill

Oh, and as a Kansas City Chiefs fan, thanks for making me relive Saturday and start crying again.    Darn you Andy Reid!

Jill in CO


----------



## that's nice

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just wanted to announce that we are now officially under a Baby Watch.  Julie is officially due on Feb. 5, but she was 2 weeks early with David and 3 weeks early with Scotty, so we're in that window when it could happen at any time.  *Feel free to send in your guesses as to the gender, birth date and time, weight, etc.*


Male- Jan 16 3:24 a.m. 12lb 14oz, full head of hair



> They call it The Big Island for a reason.


Because they sell lots of Big Macs? 



> Our goal for the day was to explore Hawaii Volcanoes National Park. As the crow flies, its about 48 miles from the town of Kona. The only thing standing in the way is the most massive mountain in the world.


.and what's the problem? Didn't you just hop into your helicopter and fly there?




> Like natural phenomena of a kind not normally witnessed in Delaware, for example.


Like Eagles playoff wins. 



> the guidebook had made mention of a little hole-in-the-wall bakery called Coffees n Epicurea. And no, I have no idea what epicurea means and was too lazy to look it up. Im guessing its a euphemism for pot.


  

Only in Colorado. I just had deja vu all over again.

Oh, I looked it up for you  Epicurea is a collection of texts, fragments and testimonies by Epicurus composed by Hermann Usener in 1887. 

"pot" sounds like a better definition. 




> This was the last stop before we left civilization, and the kids were starving.


Oh no. 



> Keep in mind that we hadnt made a Costco run since we were only going to be on the island for 2 days. There was no PB&J or other snacks in the car.


You like playing with fire don't you?



> With every mile, I reminded myself that Id have to do this drive again in the evening. So we had that going for us, which was nice.


Isn't that special. 









> We had considered it, but its an 11-mile side trip down a partially dirt road, and theres no memorial or anything very memorable at the end. You just stand at a cliff edge and proclaim yourself to be standing at the southernmost point in the U.S.


You mean these guys weren't waiting for you?








>


That's freaky! 




> Just a half-mile down the road was the Jaggar Museum, which afforded a view even closer to the volcano.


Oh snap! They had a jagermeister museum there? 



> Nerd Alert!!


Wait a second. I think your TR should of started with this disclaimer. 



> And this one gives a good picture of how plate tectonics allowed the Hawaiian islands to form through volcanic eruptions.  Kauai and Niihau are the oldest islands, Hawaii is the youngest, and just to the east is Loihi--still underwater but probably the next island that will form in the chain.


I can't wait to vacation on Lo'ihi!!!!! 



> Nature has nothing similar to Scotty, though.  He just happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUTOE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, it was still mid-morning and we had a lot more of the park to cover.  And no snacks or lunch supplies in the car.
> 
> *Coming Up Next:* Hikes!  More hikes!  And did I mention that this park is in the middle of nowhere with few options for lunch available?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## WanderlustNZ

I've just finished all your Aulani posts and you have me very excited about the prospect of staying there.  I have all fingers and toes firmly crossed that some points come through with the brokers.  

 Also, we had no intention of doing any excursions except the Pearl Harbour one.  But that Japanese temple you visited looks stunning - especially surrounded by those beautiful mountains.  You've got me thinking.

Congrats on the upcoming addition to your whanau (the Maori word for 'family').  From your TR's I can tell that this lucky baby is being born into a very loving family.


----------



## franandaj

What a great update!  I can't believe the whole stoner no pastries or coffee update.  I can't believe you set out on a journey to the volcanos without snacks!!!!!  Pregnant woman or just a woman, you NEED SNACKS!!!!!!!!

I just love the geek posts.  I had no idea about the size of the mountains in comparison, thanks for sharing!  

I love all the science geek references.  I am a geek too inside all the Disney smokescreen!

I hope everything goes well for you Julie with the birthing process.  I have no clue on what to guess regarding the baby, I just hope that you have a healthy one and give it lots of love!  

I'm sad to hear about the road being wiped out around the Crater.  It was a great drive around when we did it back in the 90's before the lava flows took over.  I'm looking forward to hearing about the rest of your trip!

Good luck with the newest addition!


----------



## MEK

Baby Watch Time!    I'm guessing girl and I'm guessing she will come when we have bad weather.  That's as far as I'm going.  But its a girl.  I just know it!   

Great update, but I am getting really nervous about the no snacks or food.  This is SO night like you guys to not have PB&J or at the very least, cheese balls.  You are certainly NOT going to win parent of the year awards with this poor planning.  

Love the pictures.  What an amazing place.  It looks well worth the 100 or so winding miles to get there.  That cave is super cool.  

OK - now don't make us wait two weeks to find out if the kids needed to eat dirt and drink water off of tree leaves to fend off hunger.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

jedijill said:


> Oh, and as a Kansas City Chiefs fan, thanks for making me relive Saturday and start crying again.    Darn you Andy Reid!
> 
> Jill in CO



Sorry about that.  As an Eagles fan, the jokes about his tendencies just come too easily now.  If it helps, my team didn't do any better.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Chapter 22: Captain vs. the Volcano *



So youre suffering from a Brain Cloud too?
Good thing you brought those steamer trunks




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just wanted to announce that we are now officially under a Baby Watch. Julie is officially due on Feb. 5, but she was 2 weeks early with David and 3 weeks early with Scotty, so we're in that window when it could happen at any time. Feel free to send in your guesses as to the gender, birth date and time, weight, etc.



Couldnt even begin to come up with a rational guess, so Ill just offer up my wish and prayers for as smooth a delivery as possible and for another very healthy Oblivious child to grace the world.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Now, back to our regularly scheduled program.



There was a schedule?





Captain_Oblivious said:


> They call it The Big Island for a reason.



Because they ran out of new combinations for the letters: A, E, H, I, K, L, M, N, O, P, U & W?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Our goal for the day was to explore Hawaii Volcanoes National Park. As the crow flies, its about 48 miles from the town of Kona. The only thing standing in the way is the most massive mountain in the world.



So Im guessing at this point that, not being crows, yall were going to have to travel just a might farther to reach that particular destination.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, that mountain was in between point A and point B for us. Theres no road over the top of the mountain.



Probably a good thing too




Captain_Oblivious said:


> So you have to go around it. Which meant that our drive was going to be closer to 100 miles on a curvy 2-lane road cut into the sides of the mountain slopes.



Which is the unfortunate down side.  


So did the car rental agency have a rule forbiding you from driving their vehicle on this road as well?

Like it would have mattered
That rule was more like a guideline in the first place.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thered better be something worthwhile at the other end. Like natural phenomena of a kind not normally witnessed in Delaware, for example.



Nor anywhere else in the Eastern US for that matter




Captain_Oblivious said:


> the guidebook had made mention of a little hole-in-the-wall bakery called Coffees n Epicurea. And no, I have no idea what epicurea means and was too lazy to look it up. Im guessing its a euphemism for pot.



Means: good food and drink.
So technically, its a little bit redundant as used here.
And possibly a bit optimistic



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This was the last stop before we left civilization



I dont know 
sounds like youd already left civilization when you arrived here.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> If you stopped by a bakery specializing in coffee and pastries at 7:00 in the morning, you wouldnt expect them to be fully stocked, would you?




 My general rule is that if youre going to put a specific item in the name of the shop
you better be good at making that particular item in the first place.



But you do have a good story.
No breakfast to speak of, but a good story.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Keep in mind that we hadnt made a Costco run since we were only going to be on the island for 2 days. There was no PB&J or other snacks in the car.




Hummmmm
This does not bode well.

_** queue subtly ominous background music**_





Captain_Oblivious said:


> With every mile, I reminded myself that Id have to do this drive again in the evening. So we had that going for us, which was nice.



Nice?
I think Id rather receive total consciousness on my death bed at this point.
But then again, if I ever get out there, Ill make the drive as well.


Just not with the inclusion of a stop at Coffees n Epicurea




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Unfortunately, the part of the road that is closed includes the Halemaumau overlook, from which you can peer into the deepest part of the crater and actually see the lava pool. They did set up a webcam so you can see what it looks like, though. Heres the link:
> 
> http://hvo.wr.usgs.gov/cams/panorama.php?cam=HMcam




Very cool
Wish you could have seen it directly though.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I have to admit, its a little strange walking around and thinking about what might be happening underneath your feet.



You must have a single story house or youd have that unsettling thought every time you were upstairs and the youngens were downstairs.   

_** Queue shower scene music from Psycho **_




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Of course, this didnt prevent idiot tourists from tossing coins down into the vent.









Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nerd Alert!!



I cant help it!
I was born that way





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nature has nothing similar to Scotty, though. He just happens.



And that is as it should be.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> End Nerd Alert.



Ahemm
Im still here ya know.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Heres the entrance to the lava tube. Raise your hand if, like me, you expected a guy in a leather jacket and a fedora and a giant boulder to come rolling out of this cave at any moment.



_** Hand Raised **_

Good thiing you didnt chose the wrong friends.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> At this point, it was still mid-morning and we had a lot more of the park to cover. And no snacks or lunch supplies in the car.



_**Queue up dark ominous music **_




Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:* Hikes! More hikes!



Sounds like youll be working up quit the apatite.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> And did I mention that this park is in the middle of nowhere with few options for lunch available?



Yes yes you did.

_** Dark ominous swells to a fever pitch **

** Sudden cut to darkness and silence **

** silence**

** silence**

** more silence**



** Queue: Maniacal Laugh ** _


----------



## WDW2012

Thanks for the great update.  Hopefully no one took any of those lava rocks home (cue Greg Brady mystery music  )  I do hope you found some food for Julie. I remember those days all too well and I would not have been happy.

Prayers for a smooth and easy delivery for Julie.  I say Jan. 26th and girl (for no other reason than it is my mom's birthday and well, she is a girl).


----------



## KatMark

Well since Mark's birthday is the 15th and my bosses is the 17th (he'll be 88), I'm going to pick the 16th, a girl and she will weigh 8lbs. 8 oz.


----------



## lcataldimay

Hi Mark. I am not sure if we ever met face-to-face, but I was Sarah's piano teacher for a while. 
For Sarah's sake, I am going to say a girl. I will go with Feb. 1 with 7lbs 4oz.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

lcataldimay said:


> Hi Mark. I am not sure if we ever met face-to-face, but I was Sarah's piano teacher for a while.
> For Sarah's sake, I am going to say a girl. I will go with Feb. 1 with 7lbs 4oz.



Hi Lauren!  And  to the nuthouse!  How funny is it that you stumbled across us here?


----------



## that's nice

lcataldimay said:


> Hi Mark. I am not sure if we ever met face-to-face, but I was Sarah's piano teacher for a while.
> For Sarah's sake, I am going to say a girl. I will go with Feb. 1 with 7lbs 4oz.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hi Lauren!  And  to the nuthouse!  How funny is it that you stumbled across us here?



Ut Oh. now you really have to start behaving yourself.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Also keep in mind that there is a hormonal, pregnant lady in the car who gets very cranky when her blood sugar drops because of lack of food.
> 
> 
> Won't SOMEBODy think of the pregnant lady and get her some food?!





KatMark said:


> Seriously, Mark, did you NOT think of the pregnant lady with you traveling in the car and forget to get some kind of snacks? You know how pregnant women can get when they get hungry.






jedijill said:


> Hungry, pregnant ladies get HANGRY!






Poolrat said:


> From the stoner breakfast to the impending doom of not having snacks for the pregnant lady.
> 
> You were afraid you were going to pushed off since you had NO SNACKS FOR THE PREGNANT LADY!!!!






franandaj said:


> I can't believe you set out on a journey to the volcanos without snacks!!!!!  Pregnant woman or just a woman, you NEED SNACKS!!!!!!!!



You ladies crack me up.  It's always funny to see how quickly I can become the bad guy in the story.  Clearly, only one person in the car was capable of buying any snacks.


----------



## that's nice

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Clearly, only one person in the car was capable of buying any snacks.


Well, we didn't expect Scotty to buy any.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Yes.  Yes, I would.



I guess that was our first mistake.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> It sounded like a good idea at the time.



We say that a lot, don't we?



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Also keep in mind that there is a hormonal, pregnant lady in the car who gets very cranky when her blood sugar drops because of lack of food.



Really?  I hadn't noticed. 



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Yeah, if you start to think about it TOO much, you get a little freaked out!



It's not much different from a sinkhole, and those can happen anywhere.  These just happen to be filled with lava.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Ever put your hand over a boiling pot of spaghetti.  Yup.  Same thing.



Why would I do something like that? 



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Admit it, you're excited about this part!



Hang on, let me grab my pocket protector.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Waking through a lava tube is a really cool experience.  I was thankful for that photograph class that I took, because I thought I got some neat shots in the tube.



It definitely paid off!  Nice work, honey.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> And an irritable, pregnant lady.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

KatMark said:


> You know how pregnant women can get when they get hungry.










KatMark said:


> 7 a.m. and out of mocha and most breakfast items? Something is not right here.



Agreed.  Although I think Jill might be right on with her theory below.



KatMark said:


> Beautiful photos, as always.







KatMark said:


> I love the nerd in you...it makes you who you are.



Thanks!  But can you tell the other Dads to stop giving me wedgies?



KatMark said:


> The family shot is awesome!







jedijill said:


> Methinks stoner surfer dude had a case of the munchies and ate all the pastries!



DING DING DING!  That's got to be it!  



jedijill said:


> I loved Volcanoes NP...so unique and amazing!



It is!  And we have so much more to explore!



jedijill said:


> Baby guess:  Girl, 1/18 at 4:34 PM, 7 lbs, 9 ounces



Duly noted...lots of people guessing (or maybe hoping for) a girl... 



Poolrat said:


> The volcanoes are amazing and great shots in the lava tunnel.



Thanks!  It was pretty incredible to be around an active volcano.  Not your everyday experience, that's for sure.



Poolrat said:


> Now I know why you didn't drive the extra down the dirt road tot eh cliff at the southernmost point.   You were afraid you were going to pushed off since you had NO SNACKS FOR THE PREGNANT LADY!!!!





You'll have to see all of the rest of the sights we saw on the big island and then let me know if we made the right call to skip the south point. 



Poolrat said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy New Year and Happy new baby very soon I hope for Julie's sake,
> 
> Julie, a safe and as pain free as possible delivery and a happy healthy baby wish for you.



Thanks Pat!  Could be any day now...I'm starting to jump every time the phone rings.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

that's nice said:


> Male- Jan 16 3:24 a.m. 12lb 14oz, full head of hair



12 lbs 14 oz??  Julie is NOT going to be happy with you.



that's nice said:


> Because they sell lots of Big Macs?



I hear they prefer the Royale with Cheese.




that's nice said:


> .and what's the problem? Didn't you just hop into your helicopter and fly there?



No, we rode our pet unicorns.



that's nice said:


> Like Eagles playoff wins.



Oooh, now you're getting nasty.  By the way, how'd the Giants do this year?  



that's nice said:


> Only in Colorado. I just had deja vu all over again.







that's nice said:


> Oh, I looked it up for you  Epicurea is a collection of texts, fragments and testimonies by Epicurus composed by Hermann Usener in 1887.



Um...okay. 



that's nice said:


> "pot" sounds like a better definition.



Yeah, let's go with that.



that's nice said:


> Oh no.
> 
> 
> You like playing with fire don't you?



Doesn't everybody?  I still want to be a Mythbuster when I grow up.



that's nice said:


> Isn't that special.



*+1* 



that's nice said:


> You mean these guys weren't waiting for you?



Now that might have been worth the trip.



that's nice said:


> That's freaky!



Oh, it's nothing special.  It just means the ground could give way beneath your feet at any moment, leading to a painful fiery death.




that's nice said:


> Oh snap! They had a jagermeister museum there?



You'd like that, wouldn't you?



that's nice said:


> Wait a second. I think your TR should of started with this disclaimer.



 Good point.



that's nice said:


> I can't wait to vacation on Lo'ihi!!!!!



Get ready to buy into DVC Lo'ihi in only a million years or so!



that's nice said:


> Great pics!








that's nice said:


>


----------



## KatMark

that's nice said:


> Well, we didn't expect Scotty to buy any.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

WanderlustNZ said:


> I've just finished all your Aulani posts and you have me very excited about the prospect of staying there.  I have all fingers and toes firmly crossed that some points come through with the brokers.



I hope it works out!  You won't be disappointed!



WanderlustNZ said:


> Also, we had no intention of doing any excursions except the Pearl Harbour one.  But that Japanese temple you visited looks stunning - especially surrounded by those beautiful mountains.  You've got me thinking.



Definitely worth the trip to see the island.  I would highly recommend hiking to the top of Diamond Head as well.



WanderlustNZ said:


> Congrats on the upcoming addition to your whanau (the Maori word for 'family').  From your TR's I can tell that this lucky baby is being born into a very loving family.





Thanks so much!  We can't wait to meet the little one.  And I'm going to have to start using the word "whanau" in conversation, because it's cool to say anything in Maori.



franandaj said:


> I just love the geek posts.  I had no idea about the size of the mountains in comparison, thanks for sharing!



I'm glad you enjoyed them!  So much fascinating stuff out there.  Personally, I'm proud that the largest mountain in the world is actually in the good 'ol U.S. of A.



franandaj said:


> I love all the science geek references.  I am a geek too inside all the Disney smokescreen!



Don't worry, your secret is safe with me! 



franandaj said:


> I hope everything goes well for you Julie with the birthing process.  I have no clue on what to guess regarding the baby, I just hope that you have a healthy one and give it lots of love!



Sounds like a plan to me! 



franandaj said:


> I'm sad to hear about the road being wiped out around the Crater.  It was a great drive around when we did it back in the 90's before the lava flows took over.  I'm looking forward to hearing about the rest of your trip!



Well, the road is still there.  They've just closed a portion of it so tourists don't poison themselves to death.  I'm sure it'll be re-opened if/when Kilauea goes inactive again.



franandaj said:


> Good luck with the newest addition!







MEK said:


> Baby Watch Time!    I'm guessing girl and I'm guessing she will come when we have bad weather.  That's as far as I'm going.  But its a girl.  I just know it!



We shall find out soon enough!  Not so happy with the bad weather prediction, though...  



MEK said:


> Great update, but I am getting really nervous about the no snacks or food.  This is SO night like you guys to not have PB&J or at the very least, cheese balls.  You are certainly NOT going to win parent of the year awards with this poor planning.



I must say mea culpa on the cheese balls.  



MEK said:


> Love the pictures.  What an amazing place.  It looks well worth the 100 or so winding miles to get there.  That cave is super cool.



Very cool!  This was our one chance to see active volcanoes--totally worth a 100-mile drive!



MEK said:


> OK - now don't make us wait two weeks to find out if the kids needed to eat dirt and drink water off of tree leaves to fend off hunger.



Yes ma'am!


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just wanted to announce that we are now officially under a Baby Watch.  Julie is officially due on Feb. 5, but she was 2 weeks early with David and 3 weeks early with Scotty, so we're in that window when it could happen at any time.


Wow.  I didn't realize it was that close.  Good luck.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Feel free to send in your guesses as to the gender, birth date and time, weight, etc.


I was going to say boy, Jan 25, 1:05 am, 7 lbs 14 oz.  And if that's the case, God help you, because I just described DS. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Because its eruptions have generally tended toward slow, smooth lava flows, its known as a shield volcano, due to its gently sloping shape to a cone at the top.


A shield volcano, hmm???  So is this where Samuel L Jackson has his secret volcano lair???? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Im guessing its a euphemism for pot.


  We'll just go with that, then. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Uhhhhlooks like we do not.


Come on, can't you see that yourself.  It's like you're oblivious or something. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Again, this caused much consternation for Stoney, and he furrowed his brow much like I used to do whenever Andy Reid would call another screen pass on 3rd-and-17 in the 4th quarter.


Come on, Mark.  Let it go.  It's Chip Kelley's fault this time around. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> If you stopped by a bakery specializing in coffee and pastries at 7:00 in the morning, you wouldnt expect them to be fully stocked, would you?


Unless they really, actually make their money selling "pot."  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie said her latte tasted like Valvoline.


So they were serving Nescrape? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Keep in mind that we hadnt made a Costco run since we were only going to be on the island for 2 days. There was no PB&J or other snacks in the car.




I can't believe there's going to be an oblivious family road trip without any PB&J.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Unfortunately, the part of the road that is closed includes the Halemaumau overlook, from which you can peer into the deepest part of the crater and actually see the lava pool.  They did set up a webcam so you can see what it looks like, though.  Heres the link:


We didn't come all the way to Hawaii to look at a webcam.  Somebody better have a gas mask somewhere around here... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They had various samples of lava you could touch as well.  Pahoehoe is smooth and gooey before it hardens as it cools, like natures version of the chocolate shell on your ice cream.  Aa is rocky and chunky, which obviously makes it the Oreo crumbs in this tortured metaphor.


Mmmmmm... delicious, tasty rock... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nature has nothing similar to Scotty, though.  He just happens.


Shoulda seen those rocks after he got done with them... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Heres the entrance to the lava tube.  Raise your hand if, like me, you expected a guy in a leather jacket and a fedora and a giant boulder to come rolling out of this cave at any moment.


I'm not sure what to expect, but I think I'd send Scotty in first just to check it out. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Theres not much else to say except its really cool inside.  Literally and figuratively speaking.


Very descriptive. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:* Hikes!  More hikes!  And did I mention that this park is in the middle of nowhere with few options for lunch available?


Are those little red spikey flower things edible? 



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Won't SOMEBODy think of the pregnant lady and get her some food?!


Um Mark... I think the pregnant lady is hungry.  And I'm not 100% sure she's talking about Hawaii anymore. 



that's nice said:


> Male- Jan 16 3:24 a.m. 12lb 14oz, full head of hair


Come on man...  What did Julie ever do to you to make you say that?  She's going to hate you.



that's nice said:


> Oh snap! They had a jagermeister museum there?


Oh, I thought it was a Rolling Stones museum...   Either one works for me.


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Real Life Update:
> 
> Happy New Year!  I hope everyone had a nice, restful holiday season.  I wasn't at work, so mine was great.
> 
> Just wanted to announce that we are now officially under a Baby Watch.  Julie is officially due on Feb. 5, but she was 2 weeks early with David and 3 weeks early with Scotty, so we're in that window when it could happen at any time.  Feel free to send in your guesses as to the gender, birth date and time, weight, etc.



Need rank and serial number (aka weight etc for the others) to accurately predict.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Now, back to our regularly scheduled program.
> 
> ________________________________________________________________
> 
> They call it The Big Island for a reason.
> 
> Our goal for the day was to explore Hawaii Volcanoes National Park. As the crow flies, its about 48 miles from the town of Kona. The only thing standing in the way is the most massive mountain in the world.
> 
> Anyway, why do we care? Well, that mountain was in between point A and point B for us. Theres no road over the top of the mountain. So you have to go around it. Which meant that our drive was going to be closer to 100 miles on a curvy 2-lane road cut into the sides of the mountain slopes. The speed limit was 35 mph for a good portion of the drive, getting up to 50 mph on the flatter sections. In other words, this was going to take a while. Thered better be something worthwhile at the other end. Like natural phenomena of a kind not normally witnessed in Delaware, for example.



Not exactly just around the corner was it!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We set off fairly early in the morning, as we not only had a lot of ground to cover, but a lot we wanted to see. Our first stop was for breakfast: there werent many choices south of town, but the guidebook had made mention of a little hole-in-the-wall bakery called Coffees n Epicurea. And no, I have no idea what epicurea means and was too lazy to look it up. Im guessing its a euphemism for pot.



Oh my, quite the experience. Memorable though so that's something????



Captain_Oblivious said:


> At one point, there was a side road leading to the Southernmost Point in the United States. Its helpfully called South Point Road. We had considered it, but its an 11-mile side trip down a partially dirt road, and theres no memorial or anything very memorable at the end. You just stand at a cliff edge and proclaim yourself to be standing at the southernmost point in the U.S. We figured we were already further south than anywhere on the mainland and could see the end from a convenient overlook on the main road, so that was close enough for us.



No memorial?  What about this?





or this?





This?





or maybe





oh wait, here it is!!!





Probably a good call not to do it, it was a good hour detour I think.  Very cool (I'll spare you Jeff's end of the earth picture montage) and you really do feel like you are at the end of everything but the kids would likely have been bored out of their minds unless looking at the wind turbines is fun.  Then again, they are your kids so maybe...



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We left the museum and drove towards Chain of Craters Road.  Dont worry, you havent seen the last of Kilauea.  Our next stop was a trail for the Thurston Lava Tube.  The trail led us through a dense tropical forest.  Even though wed now been in Hawaii for almost 2 weeks, it was still stunning how quickly we could travel between dry, rocky terrain and lush jungle.



Pretty cool!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Heres the entrance to the lava tube.  Raise your hand if, like me, you expected a guy in a leather jacket and a fedora and a giant boulder to come rolling out of this cave at any moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lava tube was formed when conditions cause the surface of a lava flow to cool, while the rest still flows underneath.  Eventually it empties and leaves the empty cave behind.  In this case, it left behind a 1/2-mile hike through a dark cave.  Theres not much else to say except its really cool inside.  Literally and figuratively speaking.



no fedora, just me expecting Jeff to whack his head.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> At this point, it was still mid-morning and we had a lot more of the park to cover.  And no snacks or lunch supplies in the car.
> 
> *Coming Up Next:* Hikes!  More hikes!  And did I mention that this park is in the middle of nowhere with few options for lunch available?



Ruh row.....


----------



## glennbo123

Just caught up on, oh, about 5 chapters.    Loved the anniversary pictures and am enjoying seeing Volcano National Park.

The baby will be a girl, 7 lbs, 10 oz, born on Jan. 21st, 9am.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So youre suffering from a Brain Cloud too?
> Good thing you brought those steamer trunks



*+1*

Some would argue that I've been suffering from a Brain Cloud since day 1.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Couldnt even begin to come up with a rational guess, so Ill just offer up my wish and prayers for as smooth a delivery as possible and for another very healthy Oblivious child to grace the world.



Thank you, sir.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> There was a schedule?



More like guidelines, actually.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Because they ran out of new combinations for the letters: A, E, H, I, K, L, M, N, O, P, U & W?



It's as good a reason as any.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So Im guessing at this point that, not being crows, yall were going to have to travel just a might farther to reach that particular destination.



Plus we didn't bring our helicopter, as Tim pointed out.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So did the car rental agency have a rule forbiding you from driving their vehicle on this road as well?
> 
> Like it would have mattered
> That rule was more like a guideline in the first place.



There actually is a restriction against driving on the "saddle road" between the two mountains across the middle of the island.  But that route would have been longer anyway, so it didn't concern us much.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Nor anywhere else in the Eastern US for that matter



We're pretty boring, huh?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Means: good food and drink.
> So technically, its a little bit redundant as used here.
> And possibly a bit optimistic



My mistake, then, for walking in and expecting food and drink. 





GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I dont know
> sounds like youd already left civilization when you arrived here.



In retrospect, that does appear to be the case.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> My general rule is that if youre going to put a specific item in the name of the shop
> you better be good at making that particular item in the first place.



Exactly.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> But you do have a good story.
> No breakfast to speak of, but a good story.



That's one of our mottos: Keep trying new things.  You either discover something you love, or you have a great story. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Hummmmm
> This does not bode well.
> 
> _** queue subtly ominous background music**_



Not so subtle, if you read the commentary. 




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Nice?
> I think Id rather receive total consciousness on my death bed at this point.
> But then again, if I ever get out there, Ill make the drive as well.



That's what keeps you going.  The knowledge that whatever's at the end of the road is worth it.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Just not with the inclusion of a stop at Coffees n Epicurea



We'll have a better recommendation for you the following morning.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Very cool
> Wish you could have seen it directly though.



If we'd had more time, I'm sure we would have gone for it.  But there was a lot to pack into the day.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You must have a single story house or youd have that unsettling thought every time you were upstairs and the youngens were downstairs.
> 
> _** Queue shower scene music from Psycho **_







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I cant help it!
> I was born that way



 Me too.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And that is as it should be.



I shudder to think what this 4th kid is going to do to us.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ahemm
> Im still here ya know.



 Me too.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> _** Hand Raised **_
> 
> Good thiing you didnt chose the wrong friends.



This is it.  This is where Forrestal cashed in.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> _**Queue up dark ominous music **_



A whole lot of those rumbling bass strings happening here.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sounds like youll be working up quit the apatite.



I really thought there'd be a fast-food option or something in the area.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yes yes you did.
> 
> _** Dark ominous swells to a fever pitch **
> 
> ** Sudden cut to darkness and silence **
> 
> ** silence**
> 
> ** silence**
> 
> ** more silence**
> 
> 
> 
> ** Queue: Maniacal Laugh ** _



You didn't tell me I was in a horror story!


----------



## DawnFeiss

Hi glad the holidays were great. I on the other hand worked them all ugh!! Costco got to love it. My guess is Jan 28th boy and 8'7oz


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

WDW2012 said:


> Thanks for the great update.  Hopefully no one took any of those lava rocks home (cue Greg Brady mystery music  )  I do hope you found some food for Julie. I remember those days all too well and I would not have been happy.



As always, we end up improvising.  And no, we didn't take any lava rocks home.  I heard it was much like stealing Aztec gold--you bring a terrible curse home with it. 



WDW2012 said:


> Prayers for a smooth and easy delivery for Julie.  I say Jan. 26th and girl (for no other reason than it is my mom's birthday and well, she is a girl).





KatMark said:


> Well since Mark's birthday is the 15th and my bosses is the 17th (he'll be 88), I'm going to pick the 16th, a girl and she will weigh 8lbs. 8 oz.





lcataldimay said:


> For Sarah's sake, I am going to say a girl. I will go with Feb. 1 with 7lbs 4oz.



Duly noted!



that's nice said:


> Ut Oh. now you really have to start behaving yourself.



I tell ya, Julie's got spies everywhere.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

that's nice said:


> Well, we didn't expect Scotty to buy any.



He would have eaten them before we made it back to the car.



KatMark said:


>



Isn't this where I tell you to sit on a tack or something?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Wow.  I didn't realize it was that close.  Good luck.



Thanks!  And you're all counting on me, right?

It does seem like that 9 months went by quickly.



afwdwfan said:


> I was going to say boy, Jan 25, 1:05 am, 7 lbs 14 oz.  And if that's the case, God help you, because I just described DS.





Actually, he seems like a cool kid from what I can tell.



afwdwfan said:


> A shield volcano, hmm???  So is this where Samuel L Jackson has his secret volcano lair????



That would be awesome!  And instantly cooler than anything on the current SHIELD TV show.



afwdwfan said:


> We'll just go with that, then.



See?  I knew I was right.



afwdwfan said:


> Come on, can't you see that yourself.  It's like you're oblivious or something.



And here I thought the bakery might, you know, be actually baking something.



afwdwfan said:


> Come on, Mark.  Let it go.  It's Chip Kelley's fault this time around.



Chip Kelly hasn't been around enough to develop any annoying habits yet.  Besides, we're all still grateful to have made the playoffs after last year's train wreck of a season.



afwdwfan said:


> Unless they really, actually make their money selling "pot."



You might be onto something there.



afwdwfan said:


> So they were serving Nescrape?



We were definitely in that ballpark. 



afwdwfan said:


> I can't believe there's going to be an oblivious family road trip without any PB&J.



To tell the truth, even we get sick of PB&J occasionally.



afwdwfan said:


> We didn't come all the way to Hawaii to look at a webcam.  Somebody better have a gas mask somewhere around here...



I'll let you take that up with the park ranger.  But don't worry, we found something cool to do here later.



afwdwfan said:


> Mmmmmm... delicious, tasty rock...



I guess it's better with Oreos?



afwdwfan said:


> Shoulda seen those rocks after he got done with them...







afwdwfan said:


> I'm not sure what to expect, but I think I'd send Scotty in first just to check it out.



Good idea.  The scouts are always expendable, right?



afwdwfan said:


> Very descriptive.



Inside, we saw...things. 



afwdwfan said:


> Are those little red spikey flower things edible?



We might have to try it out.  Scotty, come here! 



afwdwfan said:


> Um Mark... I think the pregnant lady is hungry.  And I'm not 100% sure she's talking about Hawaii anymore.







afwdwfan said:


> Come on man...  What did Julie ever do to you to make you say that?  She's going to hate you.



That was my first reaction, too!



afwdwfan said:


> Oh, I thought it was a Rolling Stones museum...   Either one works for me.



You know, some of those lava rocks did resemble Keith Richards.


----------



## KatMark

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Isn't this where I tell you to sit on a tack or something?



 Tit for tat; I guess it would.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Need rank and serial number (aka weight etc for the others) to accurately predict.



Julie just posted that info on FB the other day.  I'll see if I can find it and post it here.



eandesmom said:


> Not exactly just around the corner was it!



  In the same sense that ghost chilis are not exactly good for mild sauce.



eandesmom said:


> Oh my, quite the experience. Memorable though so that's something????



Like we say, it's a good story!  My kids enjoy the stoner-dude voice in the re-telling.



eandesmom said:


> No memorial?  What about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe



  You certainly came prepared!



eandesmom said:


> oh wait, here it is!!!



Well, there you go.  Given all we wanted to see that day, I feel justified in not making the trip.



eandesmom said:


> Probably a good call not to do it, it was a good hour detour I think.  Very cool (I'll spare you Jeff's end of the earth picture montage) and you really do feel like you are at the end of everything but the kids would likely have been bored out of their minds unless looking at the wind turbines is fun.  Then again, they are your kids so maybe...



What are you trying to say here? 

Just kidding, we are pretty nerdy.  But then again, you can only stare at a windmill for so long.  If we'd had more time on the island, we probably would have made the trip.



eandesmom said:


> Pretty cool!







eandesmom said:


> no fedora, just me expecting Jeff to whack his head.



 Does this happen often?



eandesmom said:


> Ruh row.....



Not even a Scooby snack!



glennbo123 said:


> Just caught up on, oh, about 5 chapters.    Loved the anniversary pictures and am enjoying seeing Volcano National Park.



Welcome back Glenn!  How many times did you fall asleep during those 5 chapters?



glennbo123 said:


> The baby will be a girl, 7 lbs, 10 oz, born on Jan. 21st, 9am.



9 a.m. sounds pretty good.  As long as it's not an all-night labor.



DawnFeiss said:


> Hi glad the holidays were great. I on the other hand worked them all ugh!! Costco got to love it. My guess is Jan 28th boy and 8'7oz



 Sorry about your holiday schedule.  Thanks for joining in!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Need rank and serial number (aka weight etc for the others) to accurately predict.



Here's the data for the previous kids:

Sarah--due 2/3, born 2/5, weight 7 lbs. 9 oz.
David--due 5/5, born 4/17, 8 lbs. 7 oz.
Scotty--due 4/30, born 4/12, 8 lbs. 4 oz.


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Here's the data for the previous kids:
> 
> Sarah--due 2/3, born 2/5, weight 7 lbs. 9 oz.
> David--due 5/5, born 4/17, 8 lbs. 7 oz.
> Scotty--due 4/30, born 4/12, 8 lbs. 4 oz.



Girl, I'd like to say 8 lbs. 2oz, 2/7 (Because it's my birthday).  But it is more likely to be girl, 7 lbs, 11 oz, 1/28.


----------



## Steppesister

Finally made or through through the trip report. Yay, Me! All in all it looks like you had a beautiful vacation.  A little Disney, and a whole lotta sightseeing in a very pretty place. 

Congrats on 15 years! You've got a great perspective on what marriage is... and what it isn't.  And don't give up on that promotion!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Girl, I'd like to say 8 lbs. 2oz, 2/7 (Because it's my birthday).  But it is more likely to be girl, 7 lbs, 11 oz, 1/28.



Got it!  It would be cool to share the birthday, but I know for a fact Julie doesn't want to wait that long!



Steppesister said:


> Finally made or through through the trip report. Yay, Me! All in all it looks like you had a beautiful vacation.  A little Disney, and a whole lotta sightseeing in a very pretty place.



Wow, that was some heavy-duty reading!  Thanks for wading through all of the drivel!  And we still have a few more beautiful places to visit.

And if you're lucky, maybe another pupu platter joke. 



Steppesister said:


> Congrats on 15 years! You've got a great perspective on what marriage is... and what it isn't.  And don't give up on that promotion!



Thank you!  We're always still learning, aren't we?  Ask me again about my perspective when this baby is born. 

I'm not sweating the promotion.  Mostly because I haven't had to start paying college tuition yet.


----------



## Iamthequeen

The very best bakery on the Big Island is in Na'alehu, which is near South Point.  Not down the 11 mile road (which by the way, is now paved all the way).  You probably drove right past it on your way to the volcano.









And here's what you missed at South Point:













Did you go down Chain of Craters Road to End of the Road?  Did you ever find food?  Inquiring minds want to know.....


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Iamthequeen said:


> The very best bakery on the Big Island is in Na'alehu, which is near South Point.  Not down the 11 mile road (which by the way, is now paved all the way).



I think I had read about that bakery in the guidebook, but at that point we were on a mission to get to the park!  Those donuts look pretty awesome, though.



Iamthequeen said:


> And here's what you missed at South Point:



Aw, man!  I missed a random propeller!

I do wish I'd scheduled a bit more time to explore the Big Island.  You'd think I would have given more time to the biggest island. 



Iamthequeen said:


> Did you go down Chain of Craters Road to End of the Road?  Did you ever find food?  Inquiring minds want to know.....



We shall soon find out!  Unless the baby is born before the next update.


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

Captain_Oblivious said:


> We shall soon find out!  Unless the baby is born before the next update.



Boy, I sure would like an update before the baby comes...


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Here's the data for the previous kids:
> 
> Sarah--due 2/3, born 2/5, weight 7 lbs. 9 oz.
> David--due 5/5, born 4/17, 8 lbs. 7 oz.
> Scotty--due 4/30, born 4/12, 8 lbs. 4 oz.




OK Ill play.  I wont win, but Ill play.

From my fractured point of view, Febuary 2nd needs saving (desperately).  Something that is purely good and that Im aware of needs to happen on that day, so it gets my nod in this little game of speculation.  As for the LBs and OZs

You know its  improper to discuss a Ladies weight regardless of her age
(unless it happens to be a boy, then its 8 pounds and 3)


----------



## Steppesister

Ok. Girl, 7# 6 oz., Jan. 20, 6:00 AM-ish.


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

KatMark said:


> Seriously, Mark, did you NOT think of the pregnant lady with you traveling in the car and forget to get some kind of snacks? You know how pregnant women can get when they get hungry.



Yeah!!




jedijill said:


> Hungry, pregnant ladies get HANGRY!



HANGRY?!  Why am I just hearing about this awesome word right now?  I LOVE it!!!!




Poolrat said:


> Now I know why you didn't drive the extra down the dirt road tot eh cliff at the southernmost point.   You were afraid you were going to pushed off since you had NO SNACKS FOR THE PREGNANT LADY!!!!



True Story!!!



Poolrat said:


> Julie, a safe and as pain free as possible delivery and a happy healthy baby wish for you.



Thanks!  Getting close now!!




WDW2012 said:


> Prayers for a smooth and easy delivery for Julie.



Thanks!!




lcataldimay said:


> Hi Mark. I am not sure if we ever met face-to-face, but I was Sarah's piano teacher for a while.



Hi Lauren!!!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> You ladies crack me up.  It's always funny to see how quickly I can become the bad guy in the story.  Clearly, only one person in the car was capable of buying any snacks.



Well.....you DID have all the money....




Captain_Oblivious said:


> It definitely paid off!  Nice work, honey.



Thanks.....I guess I can forgive you about the snack situation...




Captain_Oblivious said:


> 12 lbs 14 oz??  Julie is NOT going to be happy with you.



Ah....but the prediction is also for 1/16.....which is tomorrow.  And I'm all for that!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I tell ya, Julie's got spies everywhere.



heh-heh-heh




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Here's the data for the previous kids:
> 
> Sarah--due 2/3, born 2/5, weight 7 lbs. 9 oz.
> David--due 5/5, born 4/17, 8 lbs. 7 oz.
> Scotty--due 4/30, born 4/12, 8 lbs. 4 oz.



Dave and Scotty's due dates got transposed.....David was due 4/30 and Scotty was due 5/5


And the update from the doctor......drum roll.....as of last Friday I was 1-2cm dilated - head is down and engaged.  She said if I'm 1-2cm by my 39th week (1/26), she's fine to go ahead and induce me if I haven't had the baby by then.  Seeing as how I'm already 1-2cm....this could be soon.  I go to the doctor again tomorrow....


----------



## MEK

lcataldimay said:


> Hi Mark. I am not sure if we ever met face-to-face, but I was Sarah's piano teacher for a while. For Sarah's sake, I am going to say a girl. I will go with Feb. 1 with 7lbs 4oz.



Haha Lauren. I had almost the same guess on FB. It's totally a girl!!!!!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Cinderella's Fella said:


> Boy, I sure would like an update before the baby comes...



I see what you did there...



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> OK Ill play.  I wont win, but Ill play.
> 
> From my fractured point of view, Febuary 2nd needs saving (desperately).  Something that is purely good and that Im aware of needs to happen on that day, so it gets my nod in this little game of speculation.  As for the LBs and OZs
> 
> You know its  improper to discuss a Ladies weight regardless of her age
> (unless it happens to be a boy, then its 8 pounds and 3)



Got it.  But Julie's update suggests we may not make it to February...



Steppesister said:


> Ok. Girl, 7# 6 oz., Jan. 20, 6:00 AM-ish.



6:00 a.m.-ish?  Meaning we get to the hospital when exactly?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Yeah!!







Mrs. Knowitall said:


> HANGRY?!  Why am I just hearing about this awesome word right now?  I LOVE it!!!!



What does that even mean?



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> True Story!!!



Go buy your own snacks! 



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Well.....you DID have all the money....



I've never seen a single marriage in the history of the universe in which the wife was unable to make all of the money in the husband's wallet disappear. 





Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Thanks.....I guess I can forgive you about the snack situation...



Hey, it only took 7 months! 



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Ah....but the prediction is also for 1/16.....which is tomorrow.  And I'm all for that!



Ok, but don't come complaining to me later about a 12-lb. baby. 




Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Dave and Scotty's due dates got transposed.....David was due 4/30 and Scotty was due 5/5



Man, can't count on me to do anything right. 



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> And the update from the doctor......drum roll.....as of last Friday I was 1-2cm dilated - head is down and engaged.  She said if I'm 1-2cm by my 39th week (1/26), she's fine to go ahead and induce me if I haven't had the baby by then.  Seeing as how I'm already 1-2cm....this could be soon.  I go to the doctor again tomorrow....



I'm guessing we don't make it to February.



MEK said:


> Haha Lauren. I had almost the same guess on FB. It's totally a girl!!!!!!



Lots of people hoping for a girl...


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Got it.  But Julie's update suggests we may not make it to February...



I said I wouldn't have the right answer in the first place as y'all are already pretty sure it's going to be fairly soon.  I was just taking an opportunity to wish for something good to occur on what for me is not a particularly enjoyable date on the calendar.

So my original prediction still stands:  She errr I mean the baby will be born healthy and Oblivious.
As it should be.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I said I wouldn't have the right answer in the first place as y'all are already pretty sure it's going to be fairly soon.  I was just taking an opportunity to wish for something good to occur on what for me is not a particularly enjoyable date on the calendar.
> 
> So my original prediction still stands:  She errr I mean the baby will be born healthy and Oblivious.
> As it should be.



Julie's got another doctor appointment today so we'll see if there's been any progress.  But of course, having a healthy baby is the only real concern here.


----------



## that's nice

Captain_Oblivious said:
			
		

> Julie's got another doctor appointment today so we'll see if there's been any progress.  But of course, having a healthy baby is the only real concern here.



Good luck Julie! We are all counting on you!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

that's nice said:


> Good luck Julie! We are all counting on you!



*+1*


----------



## podsnel

Happy New year!!  It's a very exciting 2014 for you!  

I am going to guess 1/20, Girl (just to balance things out over there), 8 lbs, 10 oz, 3:30 pm.



Great Hawaii updates!  We also stayed in Kona on our Honeymoon- at the now destroyed Kona Village- I don't think I remember it taking so long to get to VNP though- but maybe waaaaaay back in 1986 some other more direct route was open.  I talked to Pods about it last night, and pretty much all we remember about it was it looked like the moon and we saw a Nene (goose).  And...yea. That's it.  No eruption, I don't remember the lava tube- I REALLY think we missed out!

BTW- Scotty happening REALLY cracks me up!   I wonder where he gets it from....

Good luck, Julie!  Wishing for quick and easy!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> Happy New year!!  It's a very exciting 2014 for you!



Happy new year to you too!  You got the Virgin Islands and we get a kid!  



podsnel said:


> I am going to guess 1/20, Girl (just to balance things out over there), 8 lbs, 10 oz, 3:30 pm.



Got it.  Not eager to see more testosterone in this family, huh?



podsnel said:


> Great Hawaii updates!  We also stayed in Kona on our Honeymoon- at the now destroyed Kona Village- I don't think I remember it taking so long to get to VNP though- but maybe waaaaaay back in 1986 some other more direct route was open.  I talked to Pods about it last night, and pretty much all we remember about it was it looked like the moon and we saw a Nene (goose).  And...yea. That's it.  No eruption, I don't remember the lava tube- I REALLY think we missed out!



I think everyone gets a pass for not noticing other things on their honeymoon.   Now you'll just need to go back!



podsnel said:


> BTW- Scotty happening REALLY cracks me up!   I wonder where he gets it from....



He cracks us up too!  Now we're all scared to death we could possibly end up with another one! 



podsnel said:


> Good luck, Julie!  Wishing for quick and easy!



 So say we all!


----------



## podsnel

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Happy new year to you too!  You got the Virgin Islands and we get a kid!
> 
> *Seems fair to me.....*
> 
> Got it.  Not eager to see more testosterone in this family, huh?
> 
> *Well....we all know how THAT could turn out....*
> 
> I think everyone gets a pass for not noticing other things on their honeymoon.   Now you'll just need to go back!
> 
> *YUP!!!!!*
> 
> He cracks us up too!  Now we're all scared to death we could possibly end up with another one!
> 
> *Never- pretty sure there can be only one Scotty (unless you count his older twin, which would be YOU...*
> 
> So say we all!



*AMEN to THAT!!*


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> Seems fair to me.....



Sure, if by "fair" you mean "I WIN!!!" 



podsnel said:


> Well....we all know how THAT could turn out....



Hey, I thought the man-bashing was in your TR! 



podsnel said:


> Never- pretty sure there can be only one Scotty (unless you count his older twin, which would be YOU...





Scotty is way cuter than me.




podsnel said:


> AMEN to THAT!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Q: Where's your other hand?

A: Between two pillows.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

THOSE AREN'T PILLOWS!!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Its mid-morning, weve only had a small pastry for breakfast, my wife is pregnant, and the heat is rising with the sun.  Obviously its time to start some serious hiking.  Our first stop was near the Kilauea Iki crater, which erupted in 1959.  Theres actually a hike that takes you on a walk across the crater floor, but its a total of 4 miles and we didnt feel we had the time to do that one.  Heres the view from up above:






You can see the well-worn path on the crater below.  This was once a lake of lava, and there were several spots along the trail where we could see steam rising from the crater floor.  Im sure this would give you pause as you walked acrossits probably simultaneously terrifying and thrilling.  For a sense of scale, you can see a couple of hikers down on the trail in the bottom right side of this picture.






We were hiking the 0.5-mile Devastation Trail instead.  This trail takes you through an area that was affected by that 1959 eruption of Kilauea Iki.  It starts in a lush rain forest much like the one that covered the area in 1959.






And then you turn the corner and get this:






Its an easy walk, and a stark demonstration of the power of the volcano.  

Take note that people will come from thousands of miles away to take pictures of this field of rocks.  Yet whenever I suggest scorching the yard so I dont have to worry about maintaining the lawn anymore, I get the crazy looks.  Go figure.

We drove further down Chain of Craters Road and were rewarded with an overlook that gave us a nice view of the sea.  Down below, you could see the path of a recent lava flow from several years ago.






Julie got a big kick out of this sign.  We saw several of them all around the island, and couldnt figure out why anyone would want to run towards a tsunami.






We wound down the side of the mountain for several miles until we finally reached the end of the road.  Chain of Craters Road used to continue all the way to the town of Kalapana, but was cut off by a lava flow in 1969.  The road was finally re-opened in 1979, but then another lava flow cut it off in 1986, and the powers that be decided they would be fighting a losing battle to continually try and rebuild it.  This proved to be wise thinking as several more lava flows have added to the wall that blocks traffic since then.

For some reason we couldnt decipher, the parking lot at the end of the road is about a mile away from the actual spot where the road is cut off.  I have no idea why they make you stop so far short.  Its a lot hotter down on the edge of the coast than it is up on the mountainside, and the road on that mile-long stretch seemed perfectly good to me.  In any case, we got out and hoofed it up the road in the bright sun.  Finally, the reward for our efforts felt just like our average Christmas morning: lots of lumps of black rocks.






According to the map we were given at the visitor center, this particular lava flow occurred in 2003.  This means that in the picture below, Julie, Sarah and I are all sitting on ground that is younger than we are.






Climbing all over the lava was actually pretty cool.  There are pockets here and there that remained untouched by the eruption.






Looking back down the unnecessarily-long trail:






We even found a few places where the earth had started the work of transforming the new ground.






I had planned on taking a different route away from the coast, so I went ahead to scout the road anduh-oh. 






I knew I should have taken that left turn in Albuquerque.  Oh, well.  I guess that means were walking back.  But hey, at least we have no snacks in the car!

Near the parking area was a side trail that took us to the edge of the cliff.  You could lean over and check out a sea arch below:






Julie didnt like the vertiginous feeling she got leaning over the edge, so she made me take the pictures.  I took one looking straight down just so she could see what she was missing.






And heres the sheer drop at oceans edge: 






We were still on the morning side of lunch time, so youre probably thinking I did the sane, humane thing here and drove all the way back looking for snacks and drinks.  Well, Im sure being sane and humane works out just fine for most people, but were not most people.  We had another hike to conquer!

This one was a 0.7-mile (one-way) trail over uneven ground, but at least there was no shade from the hot sun.  






At the end of the trail was a boardwalk loop that took us around ancient petroglyphs.  Geologists have dated these stone markings to sometime between 1200  1450 AD.






Not much is known about the people that left these petroglyphs here, but it is thought that many of the markings here charted different families, their offspring, and documented their travels around the island.











We didnt stay long, mostly because the boardwalk loop itself was short and we were all very hot and tired at that point (go figure!).  But I think all of these side trips were worthy of the time we took to see them.

We drove back up the mountain to the visitor center area.  I had originally been hoping that wed find a little fast-food joint near the gates to the park, but there was nothing apparent from the road on the way in.  The town of Volcano is a few miles away, but I hadnt found anything other than sit-down restaurants in my quick search prior to the trip.  We ended up heading for the Volcano House, which is a lodge just across the street from the National Park visitor center.  Inside was a sit-down restaurant, as well as two separate gift shops which sold snacks and cold drinks.  

Julie and I huddled together and tried to figure out the plan for the day.  We still had another site to see that involved a bit of a drive, and then more plans for the evening.  So we decided to load up on snacks and then plan on an early dinner.

I will admit that part of the deciding factor was that the gift shop sold Maui Onion Chips.

I also used the opportunity to send Julie to buy snacks while I snuck over to the other shop to buy a very classy Christmas gift or two for her.  

*Coming Up Next: * Our 2nd attempt of the trip to see a 400-ft. waterfall.  An actual meal that involves more than potato chips!  And then a special, memorable, once-in-a-lifetime evening treat.  With a few hundred of our closest friends.


----------



## podsnel

Captain_Oblivious said:


> THOSE AREN'T PILLOWS!!!



Planes Trains & Automobiles?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> Planes Trains & Automobiles?



*+1*


----------



## jedijill

I love the tiki mugs.  I bought a set of those tiki mugs for my brother for his birthday last year. 

Jill in CO


----------



## podsnel

Funny movie!

That part of the volcanoes looks more familiar- the barren nothing with a path up the middle. If you put two geese in your pic, it would be like you were on our honeymoon. Except with 3 kids and a pregnant wife. And no snacks. And a much longer hike back to the car. Yup!


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Its mid-morning, weve only had a small pastry for breakfast, my wife is pregnant, and the heat is rising with the sun.  Obviously its time to start some serious hiking.  Our first stop was near the Kilauea Iki crater, which erupted in 1959.  Theres actually a hike that takes you on a walk across the crater floor, but its a total of 4 miles and we didnt feel we had the time to do that one.  Heres the view from up above:



I would have loved to do that but honestly unless you are staying up there...or got up at the crack of dawn (or prior) we just didn't have enough time in our day.  Of course that could be that our detours to the black sand beach and the southernmost point may have removed it as an option as well but...sigh, it sure looked cool.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> For some reason we couldnt decipher, the parking lot at the end of the road is about a mile away from the actual spot where the road is cut off.  I have no idea why they make you stop so far short.  Its a lot hotter down on the edge of the coast than it is up on the mountainside, and the road on that mile-long stretch seemed perfectly good to me.  In any case, we got out and hoofed it up the road in the bright sun.  Finally, the reward for our efforts felt just like our average Christmas morning: lots of lumps of black rocks.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie didnt like the vertiginous feeling she got leaning over the edge, so she made me take the pictures.  I took one looking straight down just so she could see what she was missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And heres the sheer drop at oceans edge:



Apparently you didn't read the signs warning of the lava shelf breaking if you got too close to the edge.  That freaked me out, I was NOT going near that edge!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> At the end of the trail was a boardwalk loop that took us around ancient petroglyphs.  Geologists have dated these stone markings to sometime between 1200  1450 AD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much is known about the people that left these petroglyphs here, but it is thought that many of the markings here charted different families, their offspring, and documented their travels around the island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didnt stay long, mostly because the boardwalk loop itself was short and we were all very hot and tired at that point (go figure!).  But I think all of these side trips were worthy of the time we took to see them.



We thought the lava flow and view were more interesting than the markings.  LOL!  Then again it may have been that we saw something similar earlier in the trip...that was more in the shade, closer to food, snorkeling and a beach.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I will admit that part of the deciding factor was that the gift shop sold Maui Onion Chips.



No shame in that!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I also used the opportunity to send Julie to buy snacks while I snuck over to the other shop to buy a very classy Christmas gift or two for her.



Hey big spender!


----------



## Mrs. Knowitall

Captain_Oblivious said:


> You can see the well-worn path on the crater below.  This was once a lake of lava, and there were several spots along the trail where we could see steam rising from the crater floor.  Im sure this would give you pause as you walked acrossits probably simultaneously terrifying and thrilling.  For a sense of scale, you can see a couple of hikers down on the trail in the bottom right side of this picture.



Both this trail and the one on Haleakala would be cool to do in the future....maybe when we take Baby to Hawaii?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Take note that people will come from thousands of miles away to take pictures of this field of rocks.  Yet whenever I suggest scorching the yard so I dont have to worry about maintaining the lawn anymore, I get the crazy looks.  Go figure.









Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie didnt like the vertiginous feeling she got leaning over the edge, so she made me take the pictures.  I took one looking straight down just so she could see what she was missing.



Did not like it one bit!  No thank you!!!





Captain_Oblivious said:


> This one was a 0.7-mile (one-way) trail over uneven ground, but at least there was no shade from the hot sun.



Yay!!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Not much is known about the people that left these petroglyphs here, but it is thought that many of the markings here charted different families, their offspring, and documented their travels around the island.



According to someone who was walking the trail with us, all the little circles were where they would place (bury) a baby's umbilical cord after birth.  I'm thinking we're going to go with the modern hospital disposal after delivery.....





Captain_Oblivious said:


> We ended up heading for the Volcano House, which is a lodge just across the street from the National Park visitor center.  Inside was a sit-down restaurant, as well as two separate gift shops which sold snacks and cold drinks.



Sit down restaurant at Volcano House = $$$$$$$$  





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie and I huddled together and tried to figure out the plan for the day.  We still had another site to see that involved a bit of a drive, and then more plans for the evening.  So we decided to load up on snacks and then plan on an early dinner.
> 
> I will admit that part of the deciding factor was that the gift shop sold Maui Onion Chips.



Maui Onion Chips, Gummy sharks and dried pineapple.  Feel free to send our Parents of the Year trophy before the new baby comes.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> I also used the opportunity to send Julie to buy snacks while I snuck over to the other shop to buy a very classy Christmas gift or two for her.




I loved everything that I received from the Volcano House Gift Shop!


----------



## MEK

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie got a big kick out of this sign.  We saw several of them all around the island, and couldnt figure out why anyone would want to run towards a tsunami.



Does this sign mean you are supposed to run to this area in case of a tsunami or run away from it?    I'm confused.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



My question is - Was there ever a road here that needed to be closed?  



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



What was the temperature on those rocks?  I give your family props for smiling while burning up on top of lava rocks.


----------



## Dugette

Ah, page 54 seems like a good time to join on a TR.  Actually, read the whole thing so far over the last couple of weeks, since we are going to Aulani next November. Your report has been extremely helpful and all the details (like which exits to take, etc.) are great! 

Although I'm not sure if we'll pack PB&Js, we can relate to your travel style. This trip is only happening for us because I happened to be checking airfares during Delta's price glitch last month and we ended up with round-trip tickets to Honolulu (from MN) for $70/each. So, no choice, we had to go.  We also are going the DVC rental route and secured a standard studio for our trip at less than half the regular rate.  So, we're trying to strike a balance between low expenses and great experiences. We'll definitely be doing a Target run to stock the kitchenette, etc. 

Anyway, thanks for the great and helpful report. Not to mention the fun writing style that has me continuing to read along eagerly, even though we are not island-hopping. 

Congratulations in advance to your family on the soon-to-be new addition!


----------



## glennbo123

Way cool update.  (Well now it is, since it's not lava anymore.  )



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Not much is known about the people that left these petroglyphs here, but it is thought that many of the markings here charted different families, their offspring, and documented their travels around the island.



I think you're right, the markings documented their travels.  Those two big ones in the middle are obviously carrying luggage.  (And I hope they brought some snacks.  )


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> trail takes you through an area that was affected by that 1959 eruption of Kilauea Iki.  It starts in a lush rain forest much like the one that covered the area in 1959.
> 
> 
> And then you turn the corner and get this


Wow...  Those volcanoes sure do have a knack for complete destruction. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Take note that people will come from thousands of miles away to take pictures of this field of rocks.  Yet whenever I suggest scorching the yard so I dont have to worry about maintaining the lawn anymore, I get the crazy looks.  Go figure.


Makes no sense at all.  Scorch it, paint it green, enjoy the summer.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie got a big kick out of this sign.  We saw several of them all around the island, and couldnt figure out why anyone would want to run towards a tsunami.


Makes perfect sense to me.  There are a lot of surfers in Hawaii.  I mean if you want to become a surfing legend, where else will you ever find a bigger wave?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> For some reason we couldnt decipher, the parking lot at the end of the road is about a mile away from the actual spot where the road is cut off.


Maybe because the next potential lava flow will likely be somewhere in that mile of road and it is cheaper to make people walk a mile now, rather than build a parking lot to use for a few years and then build another one.  I mean it seems like something that one might find in civil engineering 101... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> According to the map we were given at the visitor center, this particular lava flow occurred in 2003.  This means that in the picture below, Julie, Sarah and I are all sitting on ground that is younger than we are.


 Cool.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I had planned on taking a different route away from the coast, so I went ahead to scout the road anduh-oh.


I don't see the problem.  You're in a rental car, right?   



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie didnt like the vertiginous feeling she got leaning over the edge, so she made me take the pictures.  I took one looking straight down just so she could see what she was missing.


Awesome views. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie and I huddled together and tried to figure out the plan for the day.  We still had another site to see that involved a bit of a drive, and then more plans for the evening.  So we decided to load up on snacks and then plan on an early dinner.


Junk food!!!!!!!  

Any PB&J?


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> THOSE AREN'T PILLOWS!!!



See that Bears game last week?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Its mid-morning, weve only had a small pastry for breakfast, my wife is pregnant, and the heat is rising with the sun.



Hit it.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Obviously its time to start some serious hiking.











Captain_Oblivious said:


> its probably simultaneously terrifying and thrilling.



I pretty sure this is the general definition of parenthood




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were hiking the 0.5-mile Devastation Trail instead.



Nicely named




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Take note that people will come from thousands of miles away to take pictures of this field of rocks. Yet whenever I suggest scorching the yard so I dont have to worry about maintaining the lawn anymore, I get the crazy looks. Go figure.




Ive gotten that look on more than one occasion.
It prevents me from action on the idea, but oddly not from suggesting it from time to time.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie got a big kick out of this sign. We saw several of them all around the island, and couldnt figure out why anyone would want to run towards a tsunami.



Someone should draw a surfboard tucked under the stick figures arm.
Than it might make more sense. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We wound down the side of the mountain for several miles until we finally reached the end of the road. Chain of Craters Road used to continue all the way to the town of Kalapana, but was cut off by a lava flow in 1969. The road was finally re-opened in 1979, but then another lava flow cut it off in 1986, and the powers that be decided they would be fighting a losing battle to continually try and rebuild it. This proved to be wise thinking as several more lava flows have added to the wall that blocks traffic since then.



Wise thinking from a group of highway enginee

Ya know, I could continue along on that train of thought, but youve heard it all before





Captain_Oblivious said:


> For some reason we couldnt decipher, the parking lot at the end of the road is about a mile away from the actual spot where the road is cut off. I have no idea why they make you stop so far short.



Waiting for additional flows to shorten the distance?
Or they could be in cahoots with the health and fitness industrial complex.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Finally, the reward for our efforts felt just like our average Christmas morning: lots of lumps of black rocks.



Yall too?  
I thought that was just the way my Christmas always turned out.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> According to the map we were given at the visitor center, this particular lava flow occurred in 2003. This means that in the picture below, Julie, Sarah and I are all sitting on ground that is younger than we are.



Thus making you older then dirt (on the Big Island at least)
Well older then rock actually, but it will become dirt eventually.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I knew I should have taken that left turn in Albuquerque.



What a maroon.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh, well. I guess that means were walking back. But hey, at least we have no snacks in the car!



Still have that going for you
Which isnt nice.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie didnt like the vertiginous feeling she got leaning over the edge, so she made me take the pictures.



You havent taken out any large life insurance policies recently have you?
Not that Shed be up to anything devious mind you, but Im just sayin




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were still on the morning side of lunch time, so youre probably thinking I did the sane, humane thing here and drove all the way back looking for snacks and drinks.



The thought never entered my mind.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, Im sure being sane and humane works out just fine for most people, but were not most people.



Thus my reasoning.
Ive read your other TRs, so why would I consider you to be sane in the first place?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> This one was a 0.7-mile (one-way) trail over uneven ground, but at least there was no shade from the hot sun.



Bonus!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We ended up heading for the Volcano House, which is a lodge just across the street from the National Park visitor center. Inside was a sit-down restaurant, as well as two separate gift shops which sold snacks and cold drinks.



Given the potential expense associated with a sit-down restaurant
I foresee mass quantities of snacks in your immediate future.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I will admit that part of the deciding factor was that the gift shop sold Maui Onion Chips.



That would certainly ice the deal for me.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I also used the opportunity to send Julie to buy snacks while I snuck over to the other shop to buy a very classy Christmas gift or two for her.



What can we say, youre a class act.

Either that or youre a piece of work
Its one of the two Im sure.


----------



## Steppesister

Quite the scenery there! Beautiful in a stark-hot-no-shade-lack-of-real-food sort of way. 

I hope you redeem yourself with a better option for that early dinner! And I'm sure the classy Christmas gift helped Julie forget all about a pastry for breakfast and chips for lunch scenario. Nice pick there!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

jedijill said:


> I love the tiki mugs.  I bought a set of those tiki mugs for my brother for his birthday last year.
> 
> Jill in CO



I actually just got one mug for Julie, but it worked.  You can't go to Hawaii and not bring back a tacky tiki mug, right?



podsnel said:


> Funny movie!



One of my favorites!



podsnel said:


> That part of the volcanoes looks more familiar- the barren nothing with a path up the middle. If you put two geese in your pic, it would be like you were on our honeymoon. Except with 3 kids and a pregnant wife. And no snacks. And a much longer hike back to the car. Yup!



Yup, otherwise exactly the same.  Makes sense! 



eandesmom said:


> I would have loved to do that but honestly unless you are staying up there...or got up at the crack of dawn (or prior) we just didn't have enough time in our day.  Of course that could be that our detours to the black sand beach and the southernmost point may have removed it as an option as well but...sigh, it sure looked cool.



Yeah, we just need more time to fit all this stuff in.  That would be a really cool hike, though.



eandesmom said:


> Apparently you didn't read the signs warning of the lava shelf breaking if you got too close to the edge.  That freaked me out, I was NOT going near that edge!



Well, they did have a really low rock wall.  So there's that. 



eandesmom said:


> We thought the lava flow and view were more interesting than the markings.  LOL!  Then again it may have been that we saw something similar earlier in the trip...that was more in the shade, closer to food, snorkeling and a beach.



No, I'd agree--volcanoes are more interesting than stick figures.  Even really old stick figures.  But Julie did want to see them, and we aim to please. 



eandesmom said:


> No shame in that!



I still wish they sold them here.



eandesmom said:


> Hey big spender!



We'd already spent our souvenir budget in the Aulani gift shop!


----------



## glennbo123

eandesmom said:


> Hey big spender!



Mark only recognizes movie quotes from comedies and action movies.  Musicals, not so much.


----------



## marvali

Great volcano updates! I was actually there in 1986 when Kilauea began erupting and I told them to make sure it continued until some of my friends had a chance to see it also, although at the time I was Oblivious to the fact that the Captain himself would make it in time...........or that he even existed for that matter!  So you can thank me for that.  

I remember making that drive from Kona and it really struck me the stark contrast of driving along a scenic highway and then suddenly seeing the barren areas from previous lava flows, all marked with a sign showing the year they occurred. Amazing and awesome the power of nature! 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I had planned on taking a different route away from the coast, so I went ahead to scout the road anduh-oh.



Okay, I caught you trying to sneak in a picture of you on a typical day at work for the DOT, just to see if we were really paying attention!!! 

As for the baby, I'm going with a girl, 7 pounds and 15 ounces (although they will just round it up to an even 8 pounds for you) and she will be born 1/27.

Wishing a smooth delivery for Julie and a very healthy and happy new little one for you all to enjoy!  Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> Mark only recognizes movie quotes from comedies and action movies.  Musicals, not so much.



Hey, I do have a Man Card to worry about here.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Both this trail and the one on Haleakala would be cool to do in the future....maybe when we take Baby to Hawaii?



You mean in 27 years?  It's a date.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Did not like it one bit!  No thank you!!!



You liked the pictures though, right?



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> According to someone who was walking the trail with us, all the little circles were where they would place (bury) a baby's umbilical cord after birth.  I'm thinking we're going to go with the modern hospital disposal after delivery.....



I think I need to call BS on that one.  It's not real easy to dig up these rocks.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Sit down restaurant at Volcano House = $$$$$$$$



That's pretty much every sit-down place in Hawaii.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> Maui Onion Chips, Gummy sharks and dried pineapple.  Feel free to send our Parents of the Year trophy before the new baby comes.



It's all part of a balanced meal.



Mrs. Knowitall said:


> I loved everything that I received from the Volcano House Gift Shop!



Well, that's a relief!



MEK said:


> Does this sign mean you are supposed to run to this area in case of a tsunami or run away from it?    I'm confused.



That's the question, isn't it?  Maybe it's a reverse-psychology thing.  Everyone else is running for high ground, but you can outsmart them! 



MEK said:


> My question is - Was there ever a road here that needed to be closed?



Um...maybe?  I think there might be a No Parking sign around there too.



MEK said:


> What was the temperature on those rocks?  I give your family props for smiling while burning up on top of lava rocks.



I don't remember it being too bad.  Maybe I was just happy to sit down after the hike to get there.


----------



## that's nice

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Its mid-morning, weve only had a small pastry for breakfast, my wife is pregnant, and the heat is rising with the sun.  Obviously its time to start some serious hiking.


Did you bring water?

feel we had the time to do that one.  Heres the view from up above:



>


Cool! 



> We were hiking the 0.5-mile Devastation Trail instead.


Sounds like an Eagles documentary. 




> And then you turn the corner and get this:


Barry forgot to clean up his mess again. 



> Julie got a big kick out of this sign.  We saw several of them all around the island, and couldnt figure out why anyone would want to run towards a tsunami.


Looks like he's dancing. 



> I had planned on taking a different route away from the coast, so I went ahead to scout the road and&uh-oh.


 



> This one was a 0.7-mile (one-way) trail over uneven ground, but at least there was no shade from the hot sun.


Whew& you had me thinking there would of been shade. 



> At the end of the trail was a boardwalk loop that took us around ancient petroglyphs.  Geologists have dated these stone markings to sometime between 1200  1450 AD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much is known about the people that left these petroglyphs here, but it is thought that many of the markings here charted different families, their offspring, and documented their travels around the island.


Who ever made those markings should be put in jain for defacing a National Park. 



> I will admit that part of the deciding factor was that the gift shop sold Maui Onion Chips.


Naturally.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Dugette said:


> Ah, page 54 seems like a good time to join on a TR.  Actually, read the whole thing so far over the last couple of weeks, since we are going to Aulani next November. Your report has been extremely helpful and all the details (like which exits to take, etc.) are great!



It's never a bad time to join in the fun!  



Dugette said:


> Although I'm not sure if we'll pack PB&Js, we can relate to your travel style. This trip is only happening for us because I happened to be checking airfares during Delta's price glitch last month and we ended up with round-trip tickets to Honolulu (from MN) for $70/each. So, no choice, we had to go.  We also are going the DVC rental route and secured a standard studio for our trip at less than half the regular rate.  So, we're trying to strike a balance between low expenses and great experiences. We'll definitely be doing a Target run to stock the kitchenette, etc.



$70????  My goodness, you had no choice!  You can't pass up a deal like that.



Dugette said:


> Anyway, thanks for the great and helpful report. Not to mention the fun writing style that has me continuing to read along eagerly, even though we are not island-hopping.



I'm glad you're enjoying it and I hope you'll stick around!



Dugette said:


> Congratulations in advance to your family on the soon-to-be new addition!



Thank you!  Won't be long now!



glennbo123 said:


> Way cool update.  (Well now it is, since it's not lava anymore.  )



I think Rob has a "rim shot" smiley that would work well here.



glennbo123 said:


> I think you're right, the markings documented their travels.  Those two big ones in the middle are obviously carrying luggage.  (And I hope they brought some snacks.  )



Of course they did.  Who would be that idiotic, not to bring snacks?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Wow...  Those volcanoes sure do have a knack for complete destruction.



They're very inconsiderate that way.



afwdwfan said:


> Makes no sense at all.  Scorch it, paint it green, enjoy the summer.



Exactly!  I never water it anyway, so it would probably look better in the long run.



afwdwfan said:


> Makes perfect sense to me.  There are a lot of surfers in Hawaii.  I mean if you want to become a surfing legend, where else will you ever find a bigger wave?



"Yo! Johnny!  I'll see you in the next life!"

"If you want the ultimate, you've got to be willing to pay the ultimate price. It's not tragic to die doing what you love."

I just spent way too much time looking up Point Break quotes.



afwdwfan said:


> Maybe because the next potential lava flow will likely be somewhere in that mile of road and it is cheaper to make people walk a mile now, rather than build a parking lot to use for a few years and then build another one.  I mean it seems like something that one might find in civil engineering 101...



Except the next lava flow occurred further away...



afwdwfan said:


> I don't see the problem.  You're in a rental car, right?



Well, I'd hate to do something like break the rental agreement.



afwdwfan said:


> Awesome views.







afwdwfan said:


> Junk food!!!!!!!
> 
> Any PB&J?



Not even PB&J.  We're just getting worse as the trip goes on.  Soon we'll be foraging for berries and nuts.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> See that Bears game last week?



Yeah, he!! of a game.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Hit it.



But we're not going to Chicago.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I pretty sure this is the general definition of parenthood



It's as good as any!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Nicely named



It could also be a name for parenthood.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ive gotten that look on more than one occasion.
> It prevents me from action on the idea, but oddly not from suggesting it from time to time.



You just can't keep a good idea to yourself!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Someone should draw a surfboard tucked under the stick figures arm.
> Than it might make more sense.



Seems to be the prevailing train of thought here.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Wise thinking from a group of highway enginee
> 
> Ya know, I could continue along on that train of thought, but youve heard it all before



 We can never, ever win.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Waiting for additional flows to shorten the distance?
> Or they could be in cahoots with the health and fitness industrial complex.



Maybe they're waiting for Lo'ihi to surface so they can put the parking lot there.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yall too?
> I thought that was just the way my Christmas always turned out.



And I thought Santa just wanted us to stay warm over the winter.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Thus making you older then dirt (on the Big Island at least)
> Well older then rock actually, but it will become dirt eventually.



 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> What a maroon.



*+1*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Still have that going for you
> Which isnt nice.



Tell me about it.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You havent taken out any large life insurance policies recently have you?
> Not that Shed be up to anything devious mind you, but Im just sayin



We're safe there.  I can't afford to keep up the yearly payments on the policy.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The thought never entered my mind.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Thus my reasoning.
> Ive read your other TRs, so why would I consider you to be sane in the first place?



That is a very good question.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Bonus!



Um...yeah...



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Given the potential expense associated with a sit-down restaurant
> I foresee mass quantities of snacks in your immediate future.



It's like you read ahead in the chapter!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That would certainly ice the deal for me.



Maui Onion Chips pretty much ends all debate on the issue.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> What can we say, youre a class act.
> 
> Either that or youre a piece of work
> Its one of the two Im sure.



Well, let me know when you decide.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Steppesister said:


> Quite the scenery there! Beautiful in a stark-hot-no-shade-lack-of-real-food sort of way.



Gee, everybody's a critic!  But yes, the scenery was nice.



Steppesister said:


> I hope you redeem yourself with a better option for that early dinner! And I'm sure the classy Christmas gift helped Julie forget all about a pastry for breakfast and chips for lunch scenario. Nice pick there!



I'm sure nobody here could possibly guess the kind of place where we would be headed for dinner.



marvali said:


> Great volcano updates! I was actually there in 1986 when Kilauea began erupting and I told them to make sure it continued until some of my friends had a chance to see it also, although at the time I was Oblivious to the fact that the Captain himself would make it in time...........or that he even existed for that matter!  So you can thank me for that.



Wow, that's quite a long-term effort!  Well, we definitely appreciate all that hard work.

By the way, good to hear from you Marv!  Hope life isn't too crazy for you.



marvali said:


> I remember making that drive from Kona and it really struck me the stark contrast of driving along a scenic highway and then suddenly seeing the barren areas from previous lava flows, all marked with a sign showing the year they occurred. Amazing and awesome the power of nature!



Yeah, it sure is!  All sorts of interesting features in a (relatively) small place.



marvali said:


> Okay, I caught you trying to sneak in a picture of you on a typical day at work for the DOT, just to see if we were really paying attention!!!



If I had a nickel for every lava flow we had to deal with in Delaware...



marvali said:


> As for the baby, I'm going with a girl, 7 pounds and 15 ounces (although they will just round it up to an even 8 pounds for you) and she will be born 1/27.



1/27 could indeed be the date, if the hospital allows Julie to be induced on Monday...



marvali said:


> Wishing a smooth delivery for Julie and a very healthy and happy new little one for you all to enjoy!  Can't wait to see the pictures.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

that's nice said:


> Did you bring water?



Water?  Who needs water?  Water is for cowards!  Water makes you weak!  Water is for washing blood off that uniform, and you don't get no blood on my uniform.  Boy, you must be outside your mind!




that's nice said:


> Sounds like an Eagles documentary.





Hey, I heard Eli Manning tried to send you a text message the other day, but it got intercepted.



that's nice said:


> Barry forgot to clean up his mess again.



He does that a lot, huh?



that's nice said:


> Looks like he's dancing.



Is it an anti-rain dance?




that's nice said:


> Whew& you had me thinking there would of been shade.



I know, right?  That would have made for a difficult hike.



that's nice said:


> Who ever made those markings should be put in jain for defacing a National Park.



Exactly!  The nerve of some people.


----------



## KatMark

Mark, I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sorry. I could have sworn I responded to this and I don't see it (and I lost internet service and couldn't post from my phone because it's a pain in the you know what).

A wonderful update, fun pictures, and yet another beautiful family picture.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think Rob has a "rim shot" smiley that would work well here.



Here ya go









Captain_Oblivious said:


> But we're not going to Chicago.



I know that was a couple TRs back.
But you gotta acknowledge the similarity evoked by your phrasing there.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Maybe they're waiting for Lo'ihi to surface so they can put the parking lot there.



Hadnt considered that till now.
That works both at the level of excuse and as a plausible governmental long term infrastructure plan. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> And I thought Santa just wanted us to stay warm over the winter.



I knew better.  When I was a youngen
We didnt have a fireplace.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Water?  Who needs water?  Water is for cowards!  Water makes you weak!  Water is for washing blood off that uniform, and you don't get no blood on my uniform.  Boy, you must be outside your mind!



You quote that one fairly often.
I probably need to watch it some time.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, I heard Eli Manning tried to send you a text message the other day, but it got intercepted.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

KatMark said:


> Mark, I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sorry. I could have sworn I responded to this and I don't see it (and I lost internet service and couldn't post from my phone because it's a pain in the you know what).



No problem, Kathy!  Always happy when you can drop in.



KatMark said:


> A wonderful update, fun pictures, and yet another beautiful family picture.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Here ya go



Perfect.  I knew I could count on you.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I know that was a couple TRs back.
> But you gotta acknowledge the similarity evoked by your phrasing there.



 I can see the similarity.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Hadnt considered that till now.
> That works both at the level of excuse and as a plausible governmental long term infrastructure plan.



I've obviously been part of the bureaucracy for way too long.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I knew better.  When I was a youngen
> We didnt have a fireplace.



D'oh.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You quote that one fairly often.
> I probably need to watch it some time.



Good movie.  Some inevitable sports-movie clichés, but it's worth watching.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>



Ok, I probably deserved that.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, I probably deserved that.



Mmmmmm could be.


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> you can see a couple of hikers down on the trail in the bottom right side of this picture.



Ah yes, I did this hike when I was young and stupid.  Probably one of the worst sunburns that I ever got in my life!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were hiking the 0.5-mile Devastation Trail instead.  Its an easy walk, and a stark demonstration of the power of the volcano.



That's a cool hike too!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> According to the map we were given at the visitor center, this particular lava flow occurred in 2003.  This means that in the picture below, Julie, Sarah and I are all sitting on ground that is younger than we are.



Very cool!  Nice family picture!  Did you use this one for your Christmas cards?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I had planned on taking a different route away from the coast, so I went ahead to scout the road anduh-oh.



  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> But hey, at least we have no snacks in the car!



Nice!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I also used the opportunity to send Julie to buy snacks while I snuck over to the other shop to buy a very classy Christmas gift or two for her.



I love those Tiki cups!  I want a set for my Tiki Bar!


----------



## jedijill

Alison,

Here is some stuff for your Tiki bar!

www.perpetualkid.com/search.aspx?find=tiki

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/200970201802?lpid=82

Jill in CO


----------



## middlepat

Finally had a chance to catch up on this report. 

Nice updates and good job on the planning there captain. No snacks and a pregnant wife... Bad combination. 

I can't wait to see if you make it out alive. BTW, haven't heard any updates about Dave recently....


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Yo, Mark!
I ran across something today that I thought might interest you









Not the same manufacturer to be sure but our official taste test has dub these bad boys to be addictively tasty and we will be making side trips to acquire more in the future.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> Ah yes, I did this hike when I was young and stupid.  Probably one of the worst sunburns that I ever got in my life!



I can imagine this would be a tough one for those of us with fair skin.



franandaj said:


> That's a cool hike too!



And much easier! 



franandaj said:


> Very cool!  Nice family picture!  Did you use this one for your Christmas cards?



We did!  We ended up using this one and the one of us on top of Diamond Head.



franandaj said:


> I love those Tiki cups!  I want a set for my Tiki Bar!





jedijill said:


> Alison,
> 
> Here is some stuff for your Tiki bar!
> 
> www.perpetualkid.com/search.aspx?find=tiki
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/200970201802?lpid=82
> 
> Jill in CO



You can always count on DIS-folks to hook you up!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

middlepat said:


> Finally had a chance to catch up on this report.



Crap.

Uh, I mean, welcome back! 



middlepat said:


> Nice updates and good job on the planning there captain. No snacks and a pregnant wife... Bad combination.
> 
> I can't wait to see if you make it out alive. BTW, haven't heard any updates about Dave recently....



That's probably due to negligence more than anything.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yo, Mark!
> I ran across something today that I thought might interest you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same manufacturer to be sure but our official taste test has dub these bad boys to be addictively tasty and we will be making side trips to acquire more in the future.



Very interesting!  I haven't seen these in stores, but maybe I haven't been looking hard enough.  Who's the manufacturer?


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Very interesting!  I haven't seen these in stores, but maybe I haven't been looking hard enough.  Who's the manufacturer?



I didnt find them in a grocery store either.  We were at a chain store called World Market.  Its an odd cross between a Pier-1 Imports and a bodega.  Rummaging around the food section is a whole lot like hitting the shops in the World Showcase at Epcot.  We drop in there from time to time to pick up a few European and Asian snacks and nibbles that weve come to enjoy over time.  They also have a varying array of small scale and imported teas, coffees and soft drinks that well test out as well.  Oh, and craft beers too.  When I mentioned the Maui chips to Tamara, she remembered seeing something like them up there, so we stopped in this weekend for some experimental drinks, munchies and what not.  Found that the onion chips did indeed exist on their shelves; tasty critters they.

As for the manufacturer, I actually researched that a bit to figure out what was going on.  Turns out that these are produced by a division of a main land conglomerate called Pinnacle Foods (which also owns Birdseye and Vlasic among other things).   I looked up the originals that yall actually got out on the isles and learned, much to my surprise, that they are owned by Frito-Lays.  That fact makes me wonder why these arent available elsewhere.  I notice though that kettle type chips are becoming more prevalent (a good thing) and since this flavor combo is apparently starting to make appearances even on our coast, we might just see such showing up in the mega-marts in the near future.


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

Julie and Mark, A Blessing on Your Home!

And may the delivery be easy and soon!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I didnt find them in a grocery store either.  We were at a chain store called World Market.  Its an odd cross between a Pier-1 Imports and a bodega.  Rummaging around the food section is a whole lot like hitting the shops in the World Showcase at Epcot.  We drop in there from time to time to pick up a few European and Asian snacks and nibbles that weve come to enjoy over time.  They also have a varying array of small scale and imported teas, coffees and soft drinks that well test out as well.  Oh, and craft beers too.  When I mentioned the Maui chips to Tamara, she remembered seeing something like them up there, so we stopped in this weekend for some experimental drinks, munchies and what not.  Found that the onion chips did indeed exist on their shelves; tasty critters they.
> 
> As for the manufacturer, I actually researched that a bit to figure out what was going on.  Turns out that these are produced by a division of a main land conglomerate called Pinnacle Foods (which also owns Birdseye and Vlasic among other things).   I looked up the originals that yall actually got out on the isles and learned, much to my surprise, that they are owned by Frito-Lays.  That fact makes me wonder why these arent available elsewhere.  I notice though that kettle type chips are becoming more prevalent (a good thing) and since this flavor combo is apparently starting to make appearances even on our coast, we might just see such showing up in the mega-marts in the near future.



I haven't heard of "World Market" either, so I wonder if my chances of getting my hands on these is still slim.  I'll have to keep my eyes out, especially at our Costco.



Cinderella's Fella said:


> Julie and Mark, A Blessing on Your Home!
> 
> And may the delivery be easy and soon!



Thanks Randall!  No news, but hopefully that will change soon.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

*Baby Update:* Nothing happening yet.  We were on the wait list to go into the hospital this morning for an induction, but there were no beds available.  Its possible we could get a call to come in this afternoon or evening, or we could just have to wait some more.  Its never fun to wait, but its also not a process we have any control over.  Hopefully well have more exciting news soon.

In the meantime, Ill try and squeeze in an update, since Im sure youre all waiting on the edge of your seats to see the next chapter.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Because we gave ourselves the least amount of time to explore the biggest island, we had more driving to do.  With a strong onion smell on our breath, we piled into the rental car and left the park, driving down the mountain and 30 miles north to the town of Hilo.  And then we drove another 13 miles or so, because the next destination was north of town: Akaka Falls State Park (be careful how you pronounce that in Spanish-speaking communities).

This park is located on the northeast side of the island, which is the windward (rainy) side.  The lush tropical forests are a big change from the barren volcanic landscapes to the south.  But the common thread tying them together is the entry fee.  In this case, it was $5 per car.  A few cheapskates attempted to bypass the car fee by parking on the shoulder just outside the park entrance.

Ok, fine, that was us.  But they also have a sneaky $1 fee per pedestrian, so we still ended up forking over $5 to get in.  

Surely there is some gorgeous scenery in this park worthy of said entry fee?  Of course there is.  This is Hawaii.  And stop calling me Shirley.  In any case, we have our priorities, meant a bathroom stop before we could get out on the trail.  And there we discovered that toilet paper is apparently a highly-prized treasure in these parts.  I'm willing to bet Liesa understands this more than most.






Theres a loop trail that starts right at the parking lot.  If you go to the right, its about a half-mile hike through the rain forest and bamboo before you get to the main eventthe 442 Akaka Falls.  If you go to the left, you can bypass most of the trail and head straight to the waterfall.  Because we hadnt done enough walking yet, we went to the right.
















The trail was a nice walk.  Theres a stream coursing through the bamboo forest, and you have the chance to see Hawaiian flowers and birds here and there.  Theres also a 250 waterfall nearby that you kinda-sorta get a glimpse of, but not well enough to make it worth posting the photos.  After seeing these minor sights, we descended some stairs and were greeted with this:






Its hard to convey the sheer size of this in a photo because you lose the sense of scale, but trust me when I say this massive.  We tried getting some family shots in front of the falls, but it was tough fitting both the people and the falls into the frame. 
















 I took this picture with my iPod, and it turned out to be my favorite one.  Isnt this just beautiful?






And yes, the falls are pretty too.

We finished taking pictures and shamelessly sucking up for brownie points and got back into the car, driving back to Hilo.  It was about 4:30 p.m. or so, and the snacks had long since worn off, making us ready for our first real meal of the day.

Hilo is not a town that makes a good first impression.  The buildings and storefronts along the main highway looked very run-down, and there was a general sense of depression about it.  That might have been aided by the cloudy, rainy skies.  However, in my research, Id found a place Id wanted to try out for dinner.  Ill post the name here and leave you to puzzle out why it might have caught my eye:






The Hilo Burger Joint was highly recommended in the guide book.  As you may have been able to guess, its a dive.  Sorry, I guess I should have waited until you were sitting down to reveal that.  They serve 100% fresh Big Island beef (never frozen) burgers with all sorts of interesting combinations of toppings.  Instead of having crayons and coloring sheets for the kids to keep them occupied while your meal is being cooked, they had several board games on a shelf by the door.






Julie ordered the Nacho Burger (nacho cheese, black beans, tortilla chips, sour cream, salsa) while I went with the Southern BBQ burger (bacon, cheddar, onion rings, BBQ sauce).  This narrowly won out over Le Burger Cordon Bleu (brie cheese, Canadian bacon, Dijon mustard).






I know the picture doesnt look like much, but these were fantastic.  I think it basically proved once again that fresh ingredients make the best meals, because the beef really tasted great.  Just thinking about the meal has me getting hungry again.  This was one of the best meals of the trip.

Of course, having starved ourselves all day may have had something to do with it as well.

We had one more stop on the days agenda: Hawaii Volcanoes National Park.  In a rarity for our road trips, we were completely doubling back on our driving route.  The waterfall and burger joint had served not only as worthwhile stops on the tour, but also helped to kill time as we waited for that typical vacation cliché: sunset in Hawaii.

This was going to be a different sunset, however.  We werent interested in watching the sky.  And its a good thing, too, because cloud cover obscured the view to the west anyway.

We drove 30 miles up the mountain back to the park, entered the gates and made a beeline for the Jaggar Museum overlook at Kilauea Crater.  If we couldnt see an actual live lava flow, then we were going to try and see the next best thing: natural light from a lava cauldron.  Julie had lugged the tripod 6,000 miles from home just for this evening.  We made our way from the parking lot and tried to find a spot on the wall.  A few hundred other folks had apparently had the same idea.  Fortunately, we beat enough of them there that we were able to have an unobstructed view.  We put the kids in front of the tripod so as to try and use as little space as possible.  Then we waited.

You might recall the day we drove to the top of Haleakala mountain on Maui.  Like any good vacation planner, Id read about the severe changes in temperature as you ascend, and made sure we packed jeans and sweatshirts to stay warm.  I gave myself a nice pat on the back for being such a brilliant guy.

Unfortunately, Id failed to make the mental connection between mountains and realize that Kilauea is also about 4,500 feet above sea level, give or take, and may get cool in the evenings as well.  We looked around and saw hundreds of people whod come prepared with long sleeves and jackets.  And five idiots standing around in their shorts and t-shirts.  The cloudy skies and light drizzle combined with a light breeze didnt help, either.

In spite of our discomfort, we stuck it out, because this wasnt something you get to see every day.  Eventually it started to get dark.  So Ill just shut up now and post pictures.









































Was it worth it?  Some of you might think its just a glowing light, so its not worth getting too excited about.  I can only report on our experience, and we found it mesmerizing.  The longer we waited, the brighter it got.  Knowing there was an open pit of lava just a few hundred feet away, and thinking of the natural forces going on beneath our feet made for an eerie mood at the overlook.  It was as close as we could get to witnessing the creation of new earth.  All of us were grateful to have spent the evening there.  Your mileage may vary.

The mileage that didnt vary?  The long, long, looooong drive back to Kona that night.  2.5 hours, 100 miles, mostly on a winding 2-lane road.  We didnt get back to the condo until after 10:00 p.m.  We climbed out of the car, piled into the elevator, staggered down the hall, opened the room, and collaps-----ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

*Coming Up Next:*  We need coffee.  Lots and lots of coffee.  With a little Hawaiian history thrown in.  And then were off to another island!


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> You can always count on DIS-folks to hook you up!



Thanks!  But at $34.95, I'll just wait until we go there!  Then they will be more like $3,495!   



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I haven't heard of "World Market" either, so I wonder if my chances of getting my hands on these is still slim.  I'll have to keep my eyes out, especially at our Costco.



They call them "Cost Plus World Market" out here.  Frito Lay came out with a line of kettle cooked chips about a year or year and a half ago.  We usually buy the "original" flavor, but I believe that they sell the Maui Onion flavor in markets throughout California, I would think that they had them nationwide.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Baby Update:* Nothing happening yet.  We were on the wait list to go into the hospital this morning for an induction, but there were no beds available.  Its possible we could get a call to come in this afternoon or evening, or we could just have to wait some more.  Its never fun to wait, but its also not a process we have any control over.  Hopefully well have more exciting news soon.



I hope something happens soon!  I'm sure Julie could use the relief!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I took this picture with my iPod, and it turned out to be my favorite one.  Isnt this just beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the falls are pretty too.



Very beautiful!



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



OMG!  This place just went on the list for our day in Hilo on our "someday" Hawaii trip!  I looked at the menu and wanted at least five of the burgers on there!



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



Very cool!


----------



## MEK

So what caught my eye was the wine, beer, spirits, and joint all in one sign.    What caught your eye was undoubtedly "BURGER".     I don't know how you all went that long on Onion chips and danish, or whatever the heck you guys rummaged up.  I would have been  

Wow - that crater.  Just amazing.  I am sure that was a spectacular site, especially considering the context you described it in.  Awe inspiring for sure. 

What a great day.  Are you sure there weren't just a few ZZZZZzzzz's on the way home? (thankfully not from you). 

Oh - and boo to the baby day getting moved back.  The waiting at the end IS the hardest part.


----------



## KatMark

Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Baby Update:* Nothing happening yet.  We were on the wait list to go into the hospital this morning for an induction, but there were no beds available.  Its possible we could get a call to come in this afternoon or evening, or we could just have to wait some more.  Its never fun to wait, but its also not a process we have any control over.  Hopefully well have more exciting news soon.
> 
> In the meantime, Ill try and squeeze in an update, since Im sure youre all waiting on the edge of your seats to see the next chapter.
> 
> Hoping for baby news soon.
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Because we gave ourselves the least amount of time to explore the biggest island, we had more driving to do.  With a strong onion smell on our breath, we piled into the rental car and left the park, driving down the mountain and 30 miles north to the town of Hilo.  And then we drove another 13 miles or so, because the next destination was north of town: Akaka Falls State Park (be careful how you pronounce that in Spanish-speaking communities).
> 
> This park is located on the northeast side of the island, which is the windward (rainy) side.  The lush tropical forests are a big change from the barren volcanic landscapes to the south.  But the common thread tying them together is the entry fee.  In this case, it was $5 per car.  A few cheapskates attempted to bypass the car fee by parking on the shoulder just outside the park entrance.
> 
> Ok, fine, that was us.  But they also have a sneaky $1 fee per pedestrian, so we still ended up forking over $5 to get in.
> 
> Surely there is some gorgeous scenery in this park worthy of said entry fee?  Of course there is.  This is Hawaii.  And stop calling me Shirley.  In any case, we have our priorities, meant a bathroom stop before we could get out on the trail.  And there we discovered that toilet paper is apparently a highly-prized treasure in these parts.  I'm willing to bet Liesa understands this more than most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is too funny.
> 
> Theres a loop trail that starts right at the parking lot.  If you go to the right, its about a half-mile hike through the rain forest and bamboo before you get to the main eventthe 442 Akaka Falls.  If you go to the left, you can bypass most of the trail and head straight to the waterfall.  Because we hadnt done enough walking yet, we went to the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure...making the pregnant hungry lady go the longer route again.
> 
> The trail was a nice walk.  Theres a stream coursing through the bamboo forest, and you have the chance to see Hawaiian flowers and birds here and there.  Theres also a 250 waterfall nearby that you kinda-sorta get a glimpse of, but not well enough to make it worth posting the photos.  After seeing these minor sights, we descended some stairs and were greeted with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to convey the sheer size of this in a photo because you lose the sense of scale, but trust me when I say this massive.  We tried getting some family shots in front of the falls, but it was tough fitting both the people and the falls into the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> I took this picture with my iPod, and it turned out to be my favorite one.  Isnt this just beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the falls are pretty too.
> 
> Eh...the falls are okay; but there is nothing as beautiful as a pregnant woman.
> 
> We finished taking pictures and shamelessly sucking up for brownie points and got back into the car, driving back to Hilo.  It was about 4:30 p.m. or so, and the snacks had long since worn off, making us ready for our first real meal of the day.
> 
> Hilo is not a town that makes a good first impression.  The buildings and storefronts along the main highway looked very run-down, and there was a general sense of depression about it.  That might have been aided by the cloudy, rainy skies.  However, in my research, Id found a place Id wanted to try out for dinner.  Ill post the name here and leave you to puzzle out why it might have caught my eye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BURGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The Hilo Burger Joint was highly recommended in the guide book.  As you may have been able to guess, its a dive.  Sorry, I guess I should have waited until you were sitting down to reveal that.  They serve 100% fresh Big Island beef (never frozen) burgers with all sorts of interesting combinations of toppings.  Instead of having crayons and coloring sheets for the kids to keep them occupied while your meal is being cooked, they had several board games on a shelf by the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I like that idea.
> 
> Julie ordered the Nacho Burger (nacho cheese, black beans, tortilla chips, sour cream, salsa) while I went with the Southern BBQ burger (bacon, cheddar, onion rings, BBQ sauce).  This narrowly won out over Le Burger Cordon Bleu (brie cheese, Canadian bacon, Dijon mustard).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the picture doesnt look like much, but these were fantastic.  I think it basically proved once again that fresh ingredients make the best meals, because the beef really tasted great.  Just thinking about the meal has me getting hungry again.  This was one of the best meals of the trip.
> 
> All I had for dinner tonight was soup...one because it warmed me up on this frigid day and two because Mark is getting sick and that's all he wanted.
> 
> Of course, having starved ourselves all day may have had something to do with it as well.
> 
> We had one more stop on the days agenda: Hawaii Volcanoes National Park.  In a rarity for our road trips, we were completely doubling back on our driving route.  The waterfall and burger joint had served not only as worthwhile stops on the tour, but also helped to kill time as we waited for that typical vacation cliché: sunset in Hawaii.
> 
> This was going to be a different sunset, however.  We werent interested in watching the sky.  And its a good thing, too, because cloud cover obscured the view to the west anyway.
> 
> We drove 30 miles up the mountain back to the park, entered the gates and made a beeline for the Jaggar Museum overlook at Kilauea Crater.  If we couldnt see an actual live lava flow, then we were going to try and see the next best thing: natural light from a lava cauldron.  Julie had lugged the tripod 6,000 miles from home just for this evening.  We made our way from the parking lot and tried to find a spot on the wall.  A few hundred other folks had apparently had the same idea.  Fortunately, we beat enough of them there that we were able to have an unobstructed view.  We put the kids in front of the tripod so as to try and use as little space as possible.  Then we waited.
> 
> You might recall the day we drove to the top of Haleakala mountain on Maui.  Like any good vacation planner, Id read about the severe changes in temperature as you ascend, and made sure we packed jeans and sweatshirts to stay warm.  I gave myself a nice pat on the back for being such a brilliant guy.
> 
> Unfortunately, Id failed to make the mental connection between mountains and realize that Kilauea is also about 4,500 feet above sea level, give or take, and may get cool in the evenings as well.  We looked around and saw hundreds of people whod come prepared with long sleeves and jackets.  And five idiots standing around in their shorts and t-shirts.  The cloudy skies and light drizzle combined with a light breeze didnt help, either.
> 
> In spite of our discomfort, we stuck it out, because this wasnt something you get to see every day.  Eventually it started to get dark.  So Ill just shut up now and post pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for shutting up...those are great pictures.
> 
> Was it worth it?  Some of you might think its just a glowing light, so its not worth getting too excited about.  I can only report on our experience, and we found it mesmerizing.  The longer we waited, the brighter it got.  Knowing there was an open pit of lava just a few hundred feet away, and thinking of the natural forces going on beneath our feet made for an eerie mood at the overlook.  It was as close as we could get to witnessing the creation of new earth.  All of us were grateful to have spent the evening there.  Your mileage may vary.
> 
> The mileage that didnt vary?  The long, long, looooong drive back to Kona that night.  2.5 hours, 100 miles, mostly on a winding 2-lane road.  We didnt get back to the condo until after 10:00 p.m.  We climbed out of the car, piled into the elevator, staggered down the hall, opened the room, and collaps-----ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> *Coming Up Next:*  We need coffee.  Lots and lots of coffee.  With a little Hawaiian history thrown in.  And then were off to another island!



If we ever get back to Hawaii, I would love to go and see that. Although I really could do without those winding 2-lane roads.

Coffee? I'm in for that for sure.


----------



## Dugette

Great update. Other than the temporary starvation, looks like a very cool day. Beautiful waterfall and that sunset lava light was really neat. (Not to mention tasty burgers!) Makes me wish we were going to more than Oahu on our trip. Someday!

Best wishes for the induction, whenever you get the call!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Because we gave ourselves the least amount of time to explore the biggest island



Well it seemed like a good idea while you were planning it out at least.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> With a strong onion smell on our breath, we piled into the rental car



Those kettle chips never stood a chance.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> And then we drove another 13 miles or so, because the next destination was north of town: Akaka Falls State Park
> (be careful how you pronounce that in Spanish-speaking communities).



¿Justo lo que estás tratando de insinuar aquí?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> But the common thread tying them together is the entry fee. In this case, it was $5 per car. A few cheapskates attempted to bypass the car fee by parking on the shoulder just outside the park entrance.
> 
> Ok, fine, that was us. But they also have a sneaky $1 fee per pedestrian, so we still ended up forking over $5 to get in.



So when you go back as a family of six, just pay to park the car inside the park and youll save a buck.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Surely there is some gorgeous scenery in this park worthy of said entry fee? Of course there is. This is Hawaii.



Heck, even a pile of dog poo is exotic when you step in it on a Hawaiian Isle.  




Captain_Oblivious said:


> And stop calling me Shirley.



OK, but I just want you to know that were all counting on you.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> And there we discovered that toilet paper is apparently a highly-prized treasure in these parts.



One mans trash




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I took this picture with my iPod, and it turned out to be my favorite one. Isnt this just beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the falls are pretty too.



I see what you did there
(and I approve)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We finished taking pictures and shamelessly sucking up for brownie points



Never miss an opportunity to be shameless




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hilo is not a town that makes a good first impression.



Losing your main industry will do that.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> in my research, Id found a place Id wanted to try out for dinner. Ill post the name here and leave you to puzzle out why it might have caught my eye:
> 
> The Hilo Burger Joint



A three word puzzle huh?  
Lets see

A: A slightly rundown town
B: Marks main form of sustenance
C: the thing thats got everyone traveling to Colorado all of a sudden.

Now which one would most interest the Captain?
Yep thats a tough one.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Instead of having crayons and coloring sheets for the kids to keep them occupied while your meal is being cooked, they had several board games on a shelf by the door.



OK thats cool.  
And I bet that watching any of the folks who chose option-C as the answer to you last puzzle while they attempt to play one of those games might be highly entertaining.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie ordered the Nacho Burger (nacho cheese, black beans, tortilla chips, sour cream, salsa)



Sounds good
(Hard to foul up a burger though)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> while I went with the Southern BBQ burger (bacon, cheddar, onion rings, BBQ sauce).



Also depending on the caliber of the Q-sauce.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> This narrowly won out over Le Burger Cordon Bleu (brie cheese, Canadian bacon, Dijon mustard).



Had it been real bacon and a stronger cheese, thered have been no contest.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> This was one of the best meals of the trip.
> Of course, having starved ourselves all day may have had something to do with it as well.



Ya think?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> You might recall the day we drove to the top of Haleakala mountain on Maui. Like any good vacation planner, Id read about the severe changes in temperature as you ascend, and made sure we packed jeans and sweatshirts to stay warm. I gave myself a nice pat on the back for being such a brilliant guy.



Your about to pay for that bit of hubris arent you?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Unfortunately, Id failed to make the mental connection between mountains and realize that Kilauea is also about 4,500 feet above sea level, give or take, and may get cool in the evenings as well.











Captain_Oblivious said:


> So Ill just shut up now and post pictures.




A selfless act of public service if ever Ive encountered one.

(Nice images by the way)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Was it worth it?



Silly question.

Every experience that becomes a great story was worth it.
(unless you didnt survive to tell the story, but I digress)


----------



## MNtwinsplus1mom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> And stop calling me Shirley.
> 
> Airplane!
> 
> Really enjoying your trip report. Great pictures. Brave of you to tackle the crazy 2-1/2 hour drive back to the hotel in the dark.
> 
> And excited for your baby news! Hope all goes well, and quickly.


----------



## glennbo123

Captain_Oblivious said:


> But the common thread tying them together is the entry fee.  In this case, it was $5 per car.  A few cheapskates attempted to bypass the car fee by parking on the shoulder just outside the park entrance.
> 
> Ok, fine, that was us.  But they also have a sneaky $1 fee per pedestrian, so we still ended up forking over $5 to get in.



I have extensive training in cost/benefit analysis, both at the undergraduate and post-graduate level, and the situation you describe here is what they term "break-even", from a financial standpoint.  Only you didn't get the benefit of parking close, so ah, yeah, it was a suboptimal choice.  Next, would you like to learn about "sunk costs"?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hilo is not a town that makes a good first impression.



I'm sorry, I don't do impressions....my training is in Psychiatry.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ill post the name here and leave you to puzzle out why it might have caught my eye



Sounds painful.



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



Beautiful!  I'll bet that was awesome to see.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:*  We need coffee.  Lots and lots of coffee.  With a little Hawaiian history thrown in.



Hmmm, let's see...you're staying in Kona, right?


----------



## Poolrat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Baby Update:* Nothing happening yet.  We were on the wait list to go into the hospital this morning for an induction, but there were no beds available.  Its possible we could get a call to come in this afternoon or evening, or we could just have to wait some more.  Its never fun to wait, but its also not a process we have any control over.  Hopefully well have more exciting news soon.




I hope cletus is not being born duning the snowpocalypse or are you just going to name her Leon?  




I hope everyone is happy, pain free, and safe.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, fine, that was us.  But they also have a sneaky $1 fee per pedestrian, so we still ended up forking over $5 to get in.




Doh



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



Apparently they saw you coming......   They did the math, if a family of 5 was going to park at the road to save the parking fee but gets charged the walk in fee they MIGHT just steal the toilet paper.

Now if that is like where I work only 1 person has the key and the day they all run out is his day off.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I took this picture with my iPod, and it turned out to be my favorite one.  Isnt this just beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the falls are pretty too.




Beautiful.....   Yes the falls too!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


>




Of course.    The food looked great and well a good burger in a starving stomach is heaven.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We had one more stop on the days agenda: Hawaii Volcanoes National Park.  In a rarity for our road trips, we were completely doubling back on our driving route.  The waterfall and burger joint had served not only as worthwhile stops on the tour, but also helped to kill time as we waited for that typical vacation cliché: sunset in Hawaii.




Hey at least you had a reason to drive around the island and back.  





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Was it worth it?



YES!!!!!

A long but you made the most of the time you had.  Bravo!!!


----------



## Cinderella909

Just joining in on your trip report!   So glad to have stumbled across your report!   Love your family!   I'm only up to chapter 4... and will book mark and keep on reading.  Hope to catch up soon.  

Karen


----------



## KatMark

Congratulations to ALL of you on the new baby.  


 Hope momma is doing well.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Just popping in to announce the birth of our son!  Andrew (Drew) was born yesterday at 6:07 p.m. and weighed a whopping 9 lbs., 12 oz., once again making me glad to be a man.  Julie rocked that delivery.  Everyone is doing great.  I'll try and get a picture posted when I have access to a computer.  Thanks to everyone for the prayers and well-wishes along the way.


----------



## jedijill

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just popping in to announce the birth of our son!  Andrew (Drew) was born yesterday at 6:07 p.m. and weighed a whopping 9 lbs., 12 oz., once again making me glad to be a man.  Julie rocked that delivery.  Everyone is doing great.  I'll try and get a picture posted when I have access to a computer.  Thanks to everyone for the prayers and well-wishes along the way.



Congrats!  Hoping all are well.

Jill in CO


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just popping in to announce the birth of our son!  Andrew (Drew) was born yesterday at 6:07 p.m. and weighed a whopping 9 lbs., 12 oz., once again making me glad to be a man.  Julie rocked that delivery.  Everyone is doing great.  I'll try and get a picture posted when I have access to a computer.  Thanks to everyone for the prayers and well-wishes along the way.




I said it elsewhere but it bears repeating here

Congrats to the entire Oblivious clan.
A wish for a speedy recovery for momma 
And as for Drew






Welcome sir the world, and The World, awaits you!


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just popping in to announce the birth of our son!  Andrew (Drew) was born yesterday at 6:07 p.m. and weighed a whopping 9 lbs., 12 oz., once again making me glad to be a man.  Julie rocked that delivery.  Everyone is doing great.  I'll try and get a picture posted when I have access to a computer.  Thanks to everyone for the prayers and well-wishes along the way.



Congratulations! I hope everyone feels all better soon!


----------



## Dugette

Congratulations to your family!!!


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, fine, that was us.  But they also have a sneaky $1 fee per pedestrian, so we still ended up forking over $5 to get in.


 

Well at least Julie managed to smuggle Drew in so you didn't have to pay $6... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And there we discovered that toilet paper is apparently a highly-prized treasure in these parts.


Everything is expensive in Hawaii... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We tried getting some family shots in front of the falls, but it was tough fitting both the people and the falls into the frame.


You did a nice job catching the chain link fence though. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We finished taking pictures and shamelessly sucking up for brownie points


We wouldn't expect anything less of you, Mark.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ill post the name here and leave you to puzzle out why it might have caught my eye


I'm guessing it is the same reason why I'm sitting here right now thinking I could use a good burger.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Of course, having starved ourselves all day may have had something to do with it as well.


Starvation makes everything taste better. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We looked around and saw hundreds of people whod come prepared with long sleeves and jackets.  And five idiots standing around in their shorts and t-shirts.  The cloudy skies and light drizzle combined with a light breeze didnt help, either.


But at least you weren't one of those idiots who plays golf in a rain storm.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> All of us were grateful to have spent the evening there.  Your mileage may vary.


Definitely something I'd have to take time to see if I'm ever there.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just popping in to announce the birth of our son!  Andrew (Drew) was born yesterday at 6:07 p.m. and weighed a whopping 9 lbs., 12 oz., once again making me glad to be a man.  Julie rocked that delivery.  Everyone is doing great.  I'll try and get a picture posted when I have access to a computer.  Thanks to everyone for the prayers and well-wishes along the way.



Congratulations!  I really like his name.


----------



## WDW2012

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just popping in to announce the birth of our son!  Andrew (Drew) was born yesterday at 6:07 p.m. and weighed a whopping 9 lbs., 12 oz., once again making me glad to be a man.  Julie rocked that delivery.  Everyone is doing great.  I'll try and get a picture posted when I have access to a computer.  Thanks to everyone for the prayers and well-wishes along the way.



Congratulations to you, Julie and the family. 9 lbs, 12 oz?!?! WOW!!!  Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## Poolrat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just popping in to announce the birth of our son!  Andrew (Drew) was born yesterday at 6:07 p.m. and weighed a whopping 9 lbs., 12 oz., once again making me glad to be a man.  Julie rocked that delivery.  Everyone is doing great.  I'll try and get a picture posted when I have access to a computer.  Thanks to everyone for the prayers and well-wishes along the way.



Congrats!!!!!   9 pounder WOW- I guess he really liked all those Maui Onion chips.  


Here is to wishing he is a good sleeper and an all around happy and healthy baby. 

Hoping for a quick recovery for Julie.


----------



## OurDogCisco

Congrats!!!!


----------



## glennbo123

That's great news!!!  Congratulations Mark, Julie, and family!


----------



## Iamthequeen

Congratulations Capt'n and MrsKnowitall!  Andrew is a great name - my son Andrew was also a 9 pounder!


----------



## DVCmom4

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Flossbolna

Congratulations to your new addition to the family!! I hope you will all have a fabulous time with Andrew over the next many years!

I am sorry that I am so behind with your TR, but I thought I ought to check whether it isn't about time for the new family member to arrive! It seems that I looked just in time!!!


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Poolrat said:


> I hope cletus is not being born duning the snowpocalypse or are you just going to name her Leon?



cleautus is the new name of the monster truck for monster jam.   parker and i saw it in Indy this last weekend.




congrats on the new addition to the family.

to bad he cant eat chips yet, i have 2 bags of maui onion chips i would have sent for him.  but ill just hang on to them for now.


ohh PS...check the ABC store website they sell and ship those chips now.  the abc store from the islands not the TV channel...you might not have luck getting them at the tv channel website.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Thanks for all of the well-wishes!  Mommy and baby are doing great so far.  Now I really need to catch up on replies.



franandaj said:


> Thanks!  But at $34.95, I'll just wait until we go there!  Then they will be more like $3,495!



Ain't that the truth.



franandaj said:


> They call them "Cost Plus World Market" out here.  Frito Lay came out with a line of kettle cooked chips about a year or year and a half ago.  We usually buy the "original" flavor, but I believe that they sell the Maui Onion flavor in markets throughout California, I would think that they had them nationwide.



We have regular kettle chips all over the place, but the Maui Onion hasn't migrated to the East coast yet.  Hopefully someday...



franandaj said:


> I hope something happens soon!  I'm sure Julie could use the relief!



It was hard work, but she was so ready to have that baby.



franandaj said:


> Very beautiful!







franandaj said:


> OMG!  This place just went on the list for our day in Hilo on our "someday" Hawaii trip!  I looked at the menu and wanted at least five of the burgers on there!



Good stuff!  I would definitely go back.



MEK said:


> So what caught my eye was the wine, beer, spirits, and joint all in one sign.    What caught your eye was undoubtedly "BURGER".     I don't know how you all went that long on Onion chips and danish, or whatever the heck you guys rummaged up.  I would have been



We had just enough to make it to this point.  It was a struggle.  There are just a lot of remote areas on the big island with few options to choose from. 



MEK said:


> Wow - that crater.  Just amazing.  I am sure that was a spectacular site, especially considering the context you described it in.  Awe inspiring for sure.



Truly amazing to see.  I'm glad we made the effort to get there.



MEK said:


> What a great day.  Are you sure there weren't just a few ZZZZZzzzz's on the way home? (thankfully not from you).



Oh, it was no problem.  I just set the cruise control and then closed my eyes for a little rest.



MEK said:


> Oh - and boo to the baby day getting moved back.  The waiting at the end IS the hardest part.



Julie says the last month basically equals the first 8 in terms of annoyance.


----------



## Checkers

Just getting caught up -- Congratulations to you and your family on the new addition!

And, thanks for a great TR!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

KatMark said:


> Hoping for baby news soon.



Hope it was worth the wait!




KatMark said:


> Sure...making the pregnant hungry lady go the longer route again.



Would you expect anything less?



KatMark said:


> Eh...the falls are okay; but there is nothing as beautiful as a pregnant woman.



Agreed.  Julie wins.



KatMark said:


> BURGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes, please!



KatMark said:


> All I had for dinner tonight was soup...one because it warmed me up on this frigid day and two because Mark is getting sick and that's all he wanted.



Was it Le Cellier cheddar soup?  Because that sounds great right about now.



KatMark said:


> Thank you for shutting up...those are great pictures.



If I had a dollar for every time someone said "Thank you for shutting up" to me...



KatMark said:


> If we ever get back to Hawaii, I would love to go and see that. Although I really could do without those winding 2-lane roads.



Yeah, not sure how you can avoid those.



KatMark said:


> Coffee? I'm in for that for sure.



 Man, you need to wait until I'm sitting down before you spring shocks on me like that!



Dugette said:


> Great update. Other than the temporary starvation, looks like a very cool day. Beautiful waterfall and that sunset lava light was really neat. (Not to mention tasty burgers!) Makes me wish we were going to more than Oahu on our trip. Someday!



Worth the effort for sure!  I hope you get the chance to explore the islands someday.



Dugette said:


> Best wishes for the induction, whenever you get the call!



Thanks!  It was a long wait, but the sleep deprivation is finally here!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well it seemed like a good idea while you were planning it out at least.



No, probably not even then.  But cost/time considerations always force compromises.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Those kettle chips never stood a chance.



I look forward to the next battle.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> ¿Justo lo que estás tratando de insinuar aquí?



SQUIRREL! 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So when you go back as a family of six, just pay to park the car inside the park and youll save a buck.



  I knew this extra kid would pay off somehow.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Heck, even a pile of dog poo is exotic when you step in it on a Hawaiian Isle.



You, sir, are a poet laureate of the finest order. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> OK, but I just want you to know that were all counting on you.



*+1*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> One mans trash



I could see if it was 2-ply...



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I see what you did there
> (and I approve)







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Never miss an opportunity to be shameless



Have I?  I don't think I ever have.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Losing your main industry will do that.



Yep.  A depressed economy for sure.  And not as much tourism because it's the rainy side.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> A three word puzzle huh?
> Lets see
> 
> A: A slightly rundown town
> B: Marks main form of sustenance
> C: the thing thats got everyone traveling to Colorado all of a sudden.
> 
> Now which one would most interest the Captain?
> Yep thats a tough one.



Take your time. No rush.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> OK thats cool.
> And I bet that watching any of the folks who chose option-C as the answer to you last puzzle while they attempt to play one of those games might be highly entertaining.



  That could add to the entertainment value of the place.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sounds good
> (Hard to foul up a burger though)



Oh, it can be done.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Also depending on the caliber of the Q-sauce.



Of course.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Had it been real bacon and a stronger cheese, thered have been no contest.



It would have been fun to try something a little different, but I couldn't pass up real bacon and onion rings.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Your about to pay for that bit of hubris arent you?



I usually do.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> A selfless act of public service if ever Ive encountered one.
> 
> (Nice images by the way)



Thanks...I think.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Silly question.
> 
> Every experience that becomes a great story was worth it.
> (unless you didnt survive to tell the story, but I digress)



I find the criteria, "Would I be able to see this on a normal day at home?" leads to a lot of good experiences.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> And stop calling me Shirley.
> 
> Airplane!



*+1*



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Really enjoying your trip report. Great pictures. Brave of you to tackle the crazy 2-1/2 hour drive back to the hotel in the dark.



Brave?  I don't know about that.  But I knew it would be a tough drive going in.  Still worth it.



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> And excited for your baby news! Hope all goes well, and quickly.



I'll try and get a picture posted soon and then you can be the judge!



glennbo123 said:


> I have extensive training in cost/benefit analysis, both at the undergraduate and post-graduate level, and the situation you describe here is what they term "break-even", from a financial standpoint.  Only you didn't get the benefit of parking close, so ah, yeah, it was a suboptimal choice.  Next, would you like to learn about "sunk costs"?



It's like he's trying to talk to me, I just know it.  Look, you're really cute, but I have no idea what you're saying.  Say the first thing again.

I have an idea I don't want to know anything about "sunk costs" on this trip.



glennbo123 said:


> I'm sorry, I don't do impressions....my training is in Psychiatry.



(rim shot)

This is why we quote Airplane and not Airplane II.



glennbo123 said:


> Sounds painful.



Nah.  We're tough.



glennbo123 said:


> Beautiful!  I'll bet that was awesome to see.



I think so! 



glennbo123 said:


> Hmmm, let's see...you're staying in Kona, right?



 I'm sure Kathy would be hoping to find a Starbucks here.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Poolrat said:


> I hope cletus is not being born duning the snowpocalypse or are you just going to name her Leon?





Well, I couldn't convince Julie to go with Cletus as the name.  I tried, I really did.



Poolrat said:


> I hope everyone is happy, pain free, and safe.



 So far so good!



Poolrat said:


> Apparently they saw you coming......   They did the math, if a family of 5 was going to park at the road to save the parking fee but gets charged the walk in fee they MIGHT just steal the toilet paper.
> 
> Now if that is like where I work only 1 person has the key and the day they all run out is his day off.



 Sounds like Murphy's Law in action.



Poolrat said:


> Beautiful.....   Yes the falls too!







Poolrat said:


> Of course.    The food looked great and well a good burger in a starving stomach is heaven.



Truth.  Boy did we need that meal.



Poolrat said:


> Hey at least you had a reason to drive around the island and back.



What, you think I would have done this with no reason?  Don't answer that. 



Poolrat said:


> YES!!!!!
> 
> A long but you made the most of the time you had.  Bravo!!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Cinderella909 said:


> Just joining in on your trip report!   So glad to have stumbled across your report!   Love your family!   I'm only up to chapter 4... and will book mark and keep on reading.  Hope to catch up soon.
> 
> Karen



 Karen!  Thanks for joining us!



KatMark said:


> Congratulations to ALL of you on the new baby.
> 
> 
> Hope momma is doing well.



Hey, you jumped the gun on the announcement! 

Seriously, thank you Kathy.  Everyone is doing great.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

jedijill said:


> Congrats!  Hoping all are well.
> 
> Jill in CO





GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I said it elsewhere but it bears repeating here
> 
> Congrats to the entire Oblivious clan.
> A wish for a speedy recovery for momma
> And as for Drew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome sir the world, and The World, awaits you!





franandaj said:


> Congratulations! I hope everyone feels all better soon!





Dugette said:


> Congratulations to your family!!!



Thank you everyone!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Well at least Julie managed to smuggle Drew in so you didn't have to pay $6...



 Yeah, we showed them!



afwdwfan said:


> Everything is expensive in Hawaii...



This just proves the rule.



afwdwfan said:


> You did a nice job catching the chain link fence though.



You have to admit, it's one of the more scenic chain-link fences you've seen.



afwdwfan said:


> We wouldn't expect anything less of you, Mark.



Hey, we all have our talents.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm guessing it is the same reason why I'm sitting here right now thinking I could use a good burger.



 That's a great idea!



afwdwfan said:


> Starvation makes everything taste better.



 So does bacon and cheese.



afwdwfan said:


> But at least you weren't one of those idiots who plays golf in a rain storm.



But I didn't think the heavy stuff would come down for another couple of hours.



afwdwfan said:


> Definitely something I'd have to take time to see if I'm ever there.



Highly recommended!



afwdwfan said:


> Congratulations!  I really like his name.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

WDW2012 said:


> Congratulations to you, Julie and the family. 9 lbs, 12 oz?!?! WOW!!!  Glad everyone is doing well.



 And yeah, he was huge.  Julie went into Beast Mode to get that delivery done.



Poolrat said:


> Congrats!!!!!   9 pounder WOW- I guess he really liked all those Maui Onion chips.







Poolrat said:


> Here is to wishing he is a good sleeper and an all around happy and healthy baby.
> 
> Hoping for a quick recovery for Julie.



Thanks Pat!



OurDogCisco said:


> Congrats!!!!







glennbo123 said:


> That's great news!!!  Congratulations Mark, Julie, and family!



Thanks Glenn!  Someday we'll have to do another Delaware-area DISmeet so you can meet the little guy.



Iamthequeen said:


> Congratulations Capt'n and MrsKnowitall!  Andrew is a great name - my son Andrew was also a 9 pounder!



Thank you!  And wow, lots in common.  Just tell me your son turned out to be a great kid.



DVCmom4 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!







Flossbolna said:


> Congratulations to your new addition to the family!! I hope you will all have a fabulous time with Andrew over the next many years!



Thank you Magdalene! 



Flossbolna said:


> I am sorry that I am so behind with your TR, but I thought I ought to check whether it isn't about time for the new family member to arrive! It seems that I looked just in time!!!



Great timing!  And it's great to see you pop in here.  I was hoping I hadn't scared you off with a boring TR.  All of these other folks must be gluttons for punishment. 



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> cleautus is the new name of the monster truck for monster jam.   parker and i saw it in Indy this last weekend.



 I'm going to have to talk to Julie and see if we can revisit this "Andrew" thing.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> congrats on the new addition to the family.



Thanks Dan!



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> to bad he cant eat chips yet, i have 2 bags of maui onion chips i would have sent for him.  but ill just hang on to them for now.



 Now that's just plain cruel, dude.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> ohh PS...check the ABC store website they sell and ship those chips now.  the abc store from the islands not the TV channel...you might not have luck getting them at the tv channel website.



Cool!  Thanks for the tip! 

But they offer 6 6-oz. bags for $39.  I'm going to have to see if it's cheaper to bribe your SiL to go to Costco!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Checkers said:


> Just getting caught up -- Congratulations to you and your family on the new addition!
> 
> And, thanks for a great TR!



 on both counts!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Here are a few of our favorite pictures of Drew so far (if you're on Facebook you've probably already seen them):


----------



## jedijill

He is gorgeous!

Congrats again!

Jill in CO


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

jedijill said:


> He is gorgeous!
> 
> Congrats again!
> 
> Jill in CO



Thank you Jill!


----------



## jekjones1558

Drew is absolutely perfect!  You must be so proud and grateful. 
I am posting very late but in case you see this: what time do we need to be at the Jagger Museum to get a decent viewing spot at dusk?  We are going tomorrow (Tuesday). I have done searches and tried calling the park but no luck.  We hadn't planned to stay until dark because I dread the drive back to Kona on that windy 2 lane road at night but this will be DSis's one chance to see this. 
TIA if you happen to see this in time.


----------



## jekjones1558

Forgot to mention that we drove the north shore to Hilo yesterday to see Akaka Falls and went on to Hilo just to try the Hilo Burger Joint. Dumb us to do that on Super Bowl Sunday. So no burgers for us. Darn.


----------



## KatMark

Sorry I jumped the gun (assumed everyone had seen on FB).

No photos with the older siblings yet?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

jekjones1558 said:


> Drew is absolutely perfect!  You must be so proud and grateful.
> I am posting very late but in case you see this: what time do we need to be at the Jagger Museum to get a decent viewing spot at dusk?  We are going tomorrow (Tuesday). I have done searches and tried calling the park but no luck.  We hadn't planned to stay until dark because I dread the drive back to Kona on that windy 2 lane road at night but this will be DSis's one chance to see this.
> TIA if you happen to see this in time.



Just happened to see this as I'm trying to rock a cranky, gassy baby to sleep (can you see the resemblance?).

If I recall, sunset was around 7:30 p.m. - 7:45 p.m. and stayed fairly consistent through the year.  My memory is a little fuzzy on what time we arrived but I want to say we tried to be about 45 minutes early or so.  Try and see when sunset actually is tomorrow and then work backwards.  If you save the museum exhibits for the evening, you can arrive even earlier to guarantee a parking space and then tour the museum while you wait.

You can ask a ranger once you arrive as well.  They had rangers out directing the traffic in the parking lot so I think most of them know the drill.


----------



## jekjones1558

Sunset is about 6:15 so I guess we will try to be at the museum by 5:00 or so. Thanks for all your tips. Hope it is not raining tomorrow evening!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Haven't been back in months.  Glad it's not long after your new addition.  He is beautiful!!!!

Congratulations to all and best of luck with him


----------



## Wherem I Now

As much as I have enjoyed seeing your pics of the Hawaiian Islands, the pics of your family's latest addition are just heartwarming.  Thanks for sharing and congratulations again.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> SQUIRREL!



I hate Squirrels




Captain_Oblivious said:


> You, sir, are a poet laureate of the finest order.



Now theres something that I dont get told very often 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It's like he's trying to talk to me, I just know it.  Look, you're really cute, but I have no idea what you're saying.  Say the first thing again.



"Alright, we're here, dudes! Get ready! Your exit's comin' up, man!" 

"You mean the swirling vortex of terror?" 

"That's it, dude!"




Captain_Oblivious said:


> But I didn't think the heavy stuff would come down for another couple of hours.










OK, enough of the levity
Time for something that actually matters.



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



Thats my favorite of the pictures so far.
That one tells the story.

Congrats again.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

jekjones1558 said:


> Forgot to mention that we drove the north shore to Hilo yesterday to see Akaka Falls and went on to Hilo just to try the Hilo Burger Joint. Dumb us to do that on Super Bowl Sunday. So no burgers for us. Darn.



So I guess the place was packed?  Whoops.  Sorry you didn't get to try it out.



KatMark said:


> Sorry I jumped the gun (assumed everyone had seen on FB).
> 
> No photos with the older siblings yet?



I was just busting your chops.  We took pictures with the real camera of Drew with the older kids, but I don't think we downloaded them to the computer yet.  



jekjones1558 said:


> Sunset is about 6:15 so I guess we will try to be at the museum by 5:00 or so. Thanks for all your tips. Hope it is not raining tomorrow evening!



I hope it all works out!



lovetotraveltx said:


> Haven't been back in months.  Glad it's not long after your new addition.  He is beautiful!!!!
> 
> Congratulations to all and best of luck with him



 I appreciate it.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Wherem I Now said:


> As much as I have enjoyed seeing your pics of the Hawaiian Islands, the pics of your family's latest addition are just heartwarming.  Thanks for sharing and congratulations again.



Thanks Mike.  Good to see you around here again.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I hate Squirrels



Yes!  I do so ever want the ball!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Now theres something that I dont get told very often



Sometimes you just have to use "poet laureate" in a sentence, just because it makes you sound smart.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> "Alright, we're here, dudes! Get ready! Your exit's comin' up, man!"
> 
> "You mean the swirling vortex of terror?"
> 
> "That's it, dude!"



*+1*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> OK, enough of the levity
> Time for something that actually matters.



Speaking of things we don't hear very often.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Thats my favorite of the pictures so far.
> That one tells the story.
> 
> Congrats again.



Mine too.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Captain_Oblivious said:


> But they offer 6 6-oz. bags for $39.  I'm going to have to see if it's cheaper to bribe your SiL to go to Costco!



not even sure i can bribe her into that they cost her 15 bucks to ship me four 6 oz bags in december.

might just make more sense to take a trip there and leave a piece of luggage empty to bring some home.


----------



## jedijill

Since I would rather good Maui Onion potato chips than put together my TPS report I found these for your ordering pleasure.

http://hawaiianbrandsnacks.com/store.php  (Anyone else find it funny they DON"T ship to Hawaii?)

http://www.abcstores.com/browse.cfm/4,2122.html

Jill in CO


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

jedijill said:


> Since I would rather good Maui Onion potato chips than put together my TPS report I found these for your ordering pleasure.
> 
> http://hawaiianbrandsnacks.com/store.php  (Anyone else find it funny they DON"T ship to Hawaii?)
> 
> http://www.abcstores.com/browse.cfm/4,2122.html
> 
> Jill in CO



they prob dont ship there cause they cant compete with the real thing. 


in all honesty have you had the hawaiian brand ones? how do they rate?


----------



## Steppesister

I know I've said it on FB, but a big, ginormous congratulations, Mark and Julie on your newest arrow and blessing! Enjoy the precious moments!


----------



## Pluplo and The Duck

He looks beautiful, congratulations.  I hope you are managing to get some sleep.


----------



## glennbo123

Great pictures of the new little guy Mark.   

Congrats again!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> not even sure i can bribe her into that they cost her 15 bucks to ship me four 6 oz bags in december.
> 
> might just make more sense to take a trip there and leave a piece of luggage empty to bring some home.



Yikes.  Any way you slice it, these chips become an expensive habit.  Might be cheaper to take up smoking. 



jedijill said:


> Since I would rather good Maui Onion potato chips than put together my TPS report I found these for your ordering pleasure.
> 
> http://hawaiianbrandsnacks.com/store.php  (Anyone else find it funny they DON"T ship to Hawaii?)
> 
> http://www.abcstores.com/browse.cfm/4,2122.html
> 
> Jill in CO



I'd say this is a far better use of your time!   And yes, that's pretty funny that they don't ship to Hawaii.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> they prob dont ship there cause they cant compete with the real thing.
> 
> 
> in all honesty have you had the hawaiian brand ones? how do they rate?



Rob says the Hawaiian brand ones were pretty tasty.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Steppesister said:


> I know I've said it on FB, but a big, ginormous congratulations, Mark and Julie on your newest arrow and blessing! Enjoy the precious moments!



Thanks Liesa!  We're enjoying him a great deal when he's not screaming.  



Pluplo and The Duck said:


> He looks beautiful, congratulations.  I hope you are managing to get some sleep.



Thank you and 

We're doing ok so far.  He's averaging waking up twice a night, which isn't bad at all for a newborn.



glennbo123 said:


> Great pictures of the new little guy Mark.
> 
> Congrats again!



Thanks Glenn!  One of these days I'll be back on the boards long enough to catch up on everyone else's TR's.


----------



## podsnel

Hellooooo funny man!   I am here to catch up- but I just wanted to say that I have ordered from ABC a couple of times- and it is sooooo nice to get a box of Mac nut kisses and coconut syrup from Hawaii- it makes me VERY happy!


----------



## WanderlustNZ

What a beautiful baby boy.  Congratulations!


----------



## marvali

Sorry I haven't posted congratulations sooner. Been reading along on my phone app, but seems like every time I have stopped by to post something has interrupted me and I just didn't get it done. 

At home with a snow day, so I guess I no longer have a sad excuse not to get caught up, so.................

Congratulations to you and Julie on your new baby!  I'm a little partial to the name Drew and he is definitely a beautiful baby boy!  So glad everything went smoothly (especially for such a big boy) and everyone is doing well. 

Hope you are both getting some sleep!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> Hellooooo funny man!   I am here to catch up- but I just wanted to say that I have ordered from ABC a couple of times- and it is sooooo nice to get a box of Mac nut kisses and coconut syrup from Hawaii- it makes me VERY happy!



Good to know!  I just don't want to have to take out a 2nd mortgage for my onion chips.



WanderlustNZ said:


> What a beautiful baby boy.  Congratulations!



 I appreciate it!  Everybody is doing well so far.



marvali said:


> Sorry I haven't posted congratulations sooner. Been reading along on my phone app, but seems like every time I have stopped by to post something has interrupted me and I just didn't get it done.
> 
> At home with a snow day, so I guess I no longer have a sad excuse not to get caught up, so.................
> 
> Congratulations to you and Julie on your new baby!  I'm a little partial to the name Drew and he is definitely a beautiful baby boy!  So glad everything went smoothly (especially for such a big boy) and everyone is doing well.
> 
> Hope you are both getting some sleep!



Thanks Marv!  Sleep is more of a rare commodity these days, but that's to be expected.  Everything else has been going very well.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Hi!  Im Captain_Oblivious.  You may remember me from trip reports such as Operation Big Thunder and Delaware: So Close To Where Youd Rather Be.  Its been a long, long time since I updated this report with a new chapter, but now that baby Drew is here, Im back at work and procrastinating just as well as I ever did before.

When I last left you, dear readers, we were gazing at the wonder of molten lava bubbling up from the earths core and lighting up the night sky.  Naturally, anything that follows will most likely be a disappointment, including this chapter.  Well try and muscle on through it anyway.

It was our last day on the Big Island.  Breakfast was the first order of business, and we had no intention of visiting Stoney and the Totally Radical Bakery again.  So we took a page out of fellow DISDad cj9200s Hawaiian trip report (literally, its page 12) and went to Island Lava Java for breakfast.  They have some seating, but we got takeout since we were on the run.  Wonder of wonders: not only did they list a cinnamon roll on the menu, but they were available for purchase!  Even better, they were huge and delicious.  And they went great with 100% Kona coffee.  We were kicking ourselves for not coming here for breakfast on the previous morning.  But then again, I wouldnt have had such a good story to share, since so many of you are apparently invested in our suffering.

Anyway, we headed back down the road south of Kona, pulling off on a side road that led us to Kealakekua (The Gods Pathway) Bay on the coast.  This picturesque bay is the site where the great British explorer Captain James Cook first landed on the Hawaiian islands, becoming the first European visitor to set foot here.  He was originally mistaken for a god by the natives, and thus the captain and his crew were treated extremely well and showered with gifts.  However, as time passed, the natives started to grow frustrated that their visitor did not deliver the great blessings they thought would come with his arrival.  Some Hawaiians stole a small boat from the crew, and the resulting dispute over the boat ended up with Captain Cook dead from a stab wound.  The white memorial across the bay marks the site of his death.






From there, we took a narrow one-lane road (because we hadnt had enough of those yet) south to Puuhonua O Honaunau (I just shredded my larynx) National Historical Park.  We didnt have a lot of time to explore, but those National Park passport stamps dont just magically appear in your book, you know.  Theres a $5 entry fee, or you can use your handy Tri-Park Pass, like the one wed acquired on Maui.






This site was known to the Hawaiian natives as a place of refuge.  If you remember, their society held laws called kapu that were sacred.  Some laws restricted the obvious crimes, like stealing from your neighbor or murder.  Other laws were more obscure, such as not allowing your shadow to cross that of the king.  In any case, breaking one of these laws brought a sentence of death, to be carried out immediately.  And you thought your job was stressful.

If you were guilty of breaking a kapu, you had one chance: you could literally run for your life.  You would have to head for this place of refuge, and if you made it before the rest of the village caught you, a priest on the site could absolve you of your sin, perform a purification rite, and allow you to go free until the next time you got too careless with your shadow placement.

The park itself is a beautiful piece of coastline.






They were holding some sort of festival that day, and we regretted we couldnt take the time to do some of the activities.  I guess well just have to go back someday.

They had a few of these tiki figures around the park.  As always, we were careful to maintain a respectful distance.






Except for Sarah.  Honestly, I dont know where she gets this from.






Near the top of this picture, you can see a building near the water.  This is a replica of a heiau that had been built on site by a Kona chief and used as a burial site for royalty.











A wall separated the royal compound from the actual place of refuge.  No matter which side you were on, this was a sacred site to the Hawaiians.






Our next stop on the way back to Kona was the Greenwell Coffee Farm.  This is one of many coffee plantations in the area that offers free tours of their facility (and the chance to buy as much expensive coffee from their shop as youd like).






Youll never believe this, but the tour actually started from the gift shop, and we were given ample time to wait there before we actually got going.  We did get to taste as much coffee as we wanted, so we had that going for us, which was nice.  Unfortunately, we could only taste it black.  Kona coffee is much less bitter than other coffees, so it wasnt that bad, butok, I admit it.  I drink wussy coffee, sugared up as much as possible.  Ive never understood how people can drink it black.  Yech.

Anyway, the tour was actually pretty interesting.  We learned that they have to pick every bean by hand.  Its a delicate operation, because breaking one branch on a coffee plant will cause the entire plant to die.  We also learned that the climate in Kona on the western slopes of Mauna Loa is perfect for the coffee plantwarm, not overly hot, just the right amount of rainfall, etc.  They said they had a scare a couple of years back when the temperature dropped to a record lowof 64 degrees Fahrenheit.






Here are the large sheds where the beans are dried.  They can slide the roof back to allow them to sit in the sun.






All in all, we were glad we took the tour.  It was interesting enough to feel like you learned something about the coffee-growing business, and short enough that it didnt feel dry.  And, of course, the price was right.











We needed lunch before we got on the next plane, and for us the choice was easy: we went back to the Kona Brewing Company.  This time, we went for the sandwiches.  I got the Black Sand Porter BBQ chicken sandwich, which was pulled chicken breast with ham, peppers, onions, cheese and BBQ sauce.  Julie got the Porterhouse Dip, which was roast beef (marinated in Black Sand Porter), onions and cheese.  I have to say, she won this round.  Her sandwich was fantastic; mine was decent.  I also took the opportunity to have a glass of the Black Sand Porter, since it was my last chance to do so.  Good stuff.

From there, it was a stop at Costco to re-fill the gas (which was a bit of an adventure, since you couldnt see the Costco from the road) and then checking in at the airport.  Our flight had a stop in Honolulu on the way to Kauai, where we had to change planes.  When I printed out the boarding passes, we had a slight problem: we had no seat assignments on the second leg.  I started measuring Scotty to see if he could fit in a suitcase, but Julie suggested I talk to the customer service rep instead.  They told us they had us in the system, and it would be no problemwed get our assignment in Honolulu.   Allrighty then.

We boarded the plane and I took a seat on the left side, figuring Id finally get a chance to get the glorious pictures of Diamond Head and Honolulu from the air that Id missed out on when we had first arrived.  Meanwhile, the kids were taking turns having the window seat on our flights, and it was Daves turn on this one.  Scotty would get the window on the second leg to Kauai.






It was only after we started our descent that I realized my side of the plane wasnt turning to face the island until after wed passed all of those sights.  Sigh.

Anyway, I was able to spot Aulani from the plane, but didnt get a good picture of it.  Heres the west side of the island.  Aulani would be just beyond the edge of the picture to the left.






Pearl Harbor:






USS Arizona Memorial:






We got off the plane in Honolulu and headed to the customer service rep.  He worked his magic on the computer for a few minutes and then printed us new boarding passeswe would all be in row 36.

When it was time to board, I once again headed for the left side of the plane.  This time, Id be in position to see the city and Diamond Head as we took off, and would get my glorious aerial photography accomplished.  We made our way to row 36

and discovered it was the very last row in the airplane.






No window.  You might guess how Scotty felt about this development as well.  To add insult to injury, the row was narrower than usual and we felt like we needed a can opener just to get into our seats.

Well, at least we got to Kauai.  It was getting late in the day by the time we landed, got our rental car, and stopped at a Walmart for some groceries.  We had an hour (or so) drive to Princeville ahead of us, so Im sorry to say we punted on dinner and just stopped at a KFC in the town of Lihue.  You can let me know if youd like a review of our meal there.

Wed rented a condo in The Cliffs in the town of Princeville on vrbo.com for this stay, mostly because it was cheaper and gave us more room than the hotels on the island.  It was dark when we arrived, but check-in went smoothly and the condo was really a nice place to stay.

Master bedroom:






Living area:






Upstairs loft for the kiddies:






Once we unpacked, we pretty much collapsed into bed.  It had been a long couple of days, and that would influence our decisions over the next couple of days.  And possibly cause some regrets.

*Coming Up Next: * Yet another new island!  And us not doing a whole lot of anything!


----------



## KatMark

Sounds like Island Lava Java was a huge success. 

Beautiful pictures...love the one of the sparkling blue water. I don't think I've ever seen such sparkling water except in Hawaii.

I so would have been on that coffee tour (as you well know of my love of coffee).

I love the pouty picture of you...it's so.....MARK!

Poor Scotty. 

Nice looking condo.


----------



## Poolrat

You really worked hard at getting that passport stamped.  

I will say you really made the most of the trip.  I would have enjoyed the coffee tour but may have had to smuggle some Splenda in my coffee.  

Sorry your second leg had no window and I bet if you had seat assignments beforehand you might not have ended up " in the trunk" of the plane.  

I hope Scotty got a do over for the window seat.  


Nice condo- will have to keep VRBO handy just in case


----------



## jedijill

What a bummer for Scotty (and you)!  I would love to go see the coffee plantation even though I hate the taste of coffee. 

Jill in CO


----------



## chattadisser

Beautiful scenery as always. Love that you all were getting your milage out of the national parks!

The coffee tour would have been interesting but I'm like you blech on the black coffee. I joke that mine is sugar milk with a little coffee in it. 

At least it wasn't a long flight with no window.

Christine


----------



## Shazzasmd

Have just finished reading your report - entertaining, and informative.  Congratulations on Andrew joining your family.  I did smile when I saw the title of this report - about Scotty's arrival, and then Drew arrives before the end of the TR.


----------



## Wherem I Now

All this discussion of Kona Coffee has made my Folgers taste just a bit bitter this morning...

Thanks for more great pictures!


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> now that baby Drew is here, Im back at work and procrastinating just as well as I ever did before.


I'm glad that the Delaware Department of Transportation is back in capable hands.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Breakfast was the first order of business, and we had no intention of visiting Stoney and the Totally Radical Bakery again.


I wonder if he's opened a bakery in Denver since then? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> If you were guilty of breaking a kapu, you had one chance: you could literally run for your life.  You would have to head for this place of refuge, and if you made it before the rest of the village caught you, a priest on the site could absolve you of your sin, perform a purification rite, and allow you to go free until the next time you got too careless with your shadow placement.


Wow...   

But doesn't that just ensure that any criminals in your society are more physically fit than everyone else?  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They were holding some sort of festival that day, and we regretted we couldnt take the time to do some of the activities.  I guess well just have to go back someday.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> They had a few of these tiki figures around the park.  As always, we were careful to maintain a respectful distance.


Wait a minute... you're in a place of refuge.  Can't you do pretty much anything and be purified before they can do anything about it???  Carry on!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Except for Sarah.  Honestly, I dont know where she gets this from.


Julie.  Definitely Julie.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Kona coffee is much less bitter than other coffees, so it wasnt that bad, butok, I admit it.  I drink wussy coffee, sugared up as much as possible.  Ive never understood how people can drink it black.  Yech.


Well, it doesn't matter how much sugar is in it.  I just don't like coffee at all. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They said they had a scare a couple of years back when the temperature dropped to a record lowof 64 degrees Fahrenheit.


So...it is 9 degrees with a wind chill of about -9 here today.  Are you saying that the coffee plant wouldn't come back from that???  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> All in all, we were glad we took the tour.  It was interesting enough to feel like you learned something about the coffee-growing business, and short enough that it didnt feel dry.  And, of course, the price was right.


  In summary, the perfect way to kill a couple of hours. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was only after we started our descent that I realized my side of the plane wasnt turning to face the island until after wed passed all of those sights.  Sigh.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anyway, I was able to spot Aulani from the plane, but didnt get a good picture of it.  Heres the west side of the island.  Aulani would be just beyond the edge of the picture to the left.


Thanks... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> No window.  You might guess how Scotty felt about this development as well.


Poor Scotty.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Once we unpacked, we pretty much collapsed into bed.


The condo looks great!  I'm sure the kids loved having the loft.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It had been a long couple of days, and that would influence our decisions over the next couple of days.  And possibly cause some regrets.


Come on!  No regrets!!!

You can always just go back if you missed something...


----------



## MEK

Captain_Oblivious said:


>



I have to reread this tomorrow when I am more awake.  All I can handle are the pretty pictures!  Love this picture of the kids.  






Well, and this picture because you look SO elated!


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Its been a long, long time since I updated this report with a new chapter, but now that baby Drew is here, Im back at work and procrastinating just as well as I ever did before.



Welcome back to the world of doing updates when you should be actually working!  Well done.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were kicking ourselves for not coming here for breakfast on the previous morning.  But then again, I wouldnt have had such a good story to share, since so many of you are apparently invested in our suffering.



Why yes, yes we are!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> From there, we took a narrow one-lane road (because we hadnt had enough of those yet) south to Puuhonua O Honaunau (I just shredded my larynx) National Historical Park.  We didnt have a lot of time to explore, but those National Park passport stamps dont just magically appear in your book, you know.  Theres a $5 entry fee, or you can use your handy Tri-Park Pass, like the one wed acquired on Maui.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This site was known to the Hawaiian natives as a place of refuge.  If you remember, their society held laws called kapu that were sacred.  Some laws restricted the obvious crimes, like stealing from your neighbor or murder.  Other laws were more obscure, such as not allowing your shadow to cross that of the king.  In any case, breaking one of these laws brought a sentence of death, to be carried out immediately.  And you thought your job was stressful.
> 
> If you were guilty of breaking a kapu, you had one chance: you could literally run for your life.  You would have to head for this place of refuge, and if you made it before the rest of the village caught you, a priest on the site could absolve you of your sin, perform a purification rite, and allow you to go free until the next time you got too careless with your shadow placement.
> 
> The park itself is a beautiful piece of coastline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were holding some sort of festival that day, and we regretted we couldnt take the time to do some of the activities.  I guess well just have to go back someday.
> 
> They had a few of these tiki figures around the park.  As always, we were careful to maintain a respectful distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for Sarah.  Honestly, I dont know where she gets this from.



what a fun stop!  We did not hit that one, putting on the list.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We did get to taste as much coffee as we wanted, so we had that going for us, which was nice.  Unfortunately, we could only taste it black.  Kona coffee is much less bitter than other coffees, so it wasnt that bad, butok, I admit it.  I drink wussy coffee, sugared up as much as possible.  Ive never understood how people can drink it black.  Yech.



I could go all coffee dork on you and tell you why Kona isn't as bitter...or that bitter isn't really accurate but I'll spare everyone.

On the second point I have a few words

It tastes better

It has no calories!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We needed lunch before we got on the next plane, and for us the choice was easy: we went back to the Kona Brewing Company.  This time, we went for the sandwiches.  I got the Black Sand Porter BBQ chicken sandwich, which was pulled chicken breast with ham, peppers, onions, cheese and BBQ sauce.  Julie got the Porterhouse Dip, which was roast beef (marinated in Black Sand Porter), onions and cheese.  I have to say, she won this round.  Her sandwich was fantastic; mine was decent.  I also took the opportunity to have a glass of the Black Sand Porter, since it was my last chance to do so.  Good stuff.



That's one of my Dad's favorite beers 

Airplane view FAIL!

Very glad you made it and the condo looks great.

KFC huh?

Lame.


----------



## franandaj

Sounds like a great day, you are certainly getting to the National Parks of Hawaii, and the coffee tour sounds good.  I'll remember to bring a little flask of milk along with me if we go!

That's a bummer on the whole window seat thing.  I hope that Scotty gets the window seat for the ride home! And that you get some pictures of the islands on the way out.

I need to check out this VRBO site, it sounds very intriguing!  

I'm glad you all are settling into life with the new little one!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

KatMark said:


> Sounds like Island Lava Java was a huge success.



Night and day compared to the previous breakfast!  Wish we'd gone there first.



KatMark said:


> Beautiful pictures...love the one of the sparkling blue water. I don't think I've ever seen such sparkling water except in Hawaii.



I haven't, either.  Even in Castaway Cay, I didn't think the water was as brilliantly blue as it is in Hawaii.



KatMark said:


> I so would have been on that coffee tour (as you well know of my love of coffee).



Really?  I wouldn't have taken you for a coffee lover.  



KatMark said:


> I love the pouty picture of you...it's so.....MARK!







KatMark said:


> Poor Scotty.



It'll build character.



KatMark said:


> Nice looking condo.



It was a great place to stay!  Except for one thing, which we'll get to.



Poolrat said:


> You really worked hard at getting that passport stamped.



It's just a fun thing to do.  All of the National Park sites are great places to go as a family.  You always learn something.  



Poolrat said:


> I will say you really made the most of the trip.  I would have enjoyed the coffee tour but may have had to smuggle some Splenda in my coffee.



We tried to see as much as we could!  And you'll get no argument from me on the coffee.  I know Cynthia likes it black, but that makes me look like this:








Poolrat said:


> Sorry your second leg had no window and I bet if you had seat assignments beforehand you might not have ended up " in the trunk" of the plane.



Once again, I thought I had selected seat assignments when I had made the reservation.  And once again, the airline didn't give a you-know-what.



Poolrat said:


> I hope Scotty got a do over for the window seat.



Of course!  We're not that mean.



Poolrat said:


> Nice condo- will have to keep VRBO handy just in case



It's worked well for us!



jedijill said:


> What a bummer for Scotty (and you)!  I would love to go see the coffee plantation even though I hate the taste of coffee.



It was worth the time!



chattadisser said:


> Beautiful scenery as always. Love that you all were getting your milage out of the national parks!



Each one is worth it!  Ok, maybe not the one with the fish ponds, but most of the time, it's a worthy excursion!



chattadisser said:


> The coffee tour would have been interesting but I'm like you blech on the black coffee. I joke that mine is sugar milk with a little coffee in it.



Sounds right to me!  Mmmm...sugar...



chattadisser said:


> At least it wasn't a long flight with no window.



Yeah, you barely have time to get your seatbelt on with these inter-island flights.




Shazzasmd said:


> Have just finished reading your report - entertaining, and informative.  Congratulations on Andrew joining your family.  I did smile when I saw the title of this report - about Scotty's arrival, and then Drew arrives before the end of the TR.





Thanks for joining in!  

These kids just keep popping up for some reason.



Wherem I Now said:


> All this discussion of Kona Coffee has made my Folgers taste just a bit bitter this morning...
> 
> Thanks for more great pictures!



So it's not the best part of waking up anymore?


----------



## that's nice

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hi!  Im Captain_Oblivious.  You may remember me from trip reports such as Operation Big Thunder and Delaware: So Close To Where Youd Rather Be.  Its been a long, long time since I updated this report with a new chapter, but now that baby Drew is here, Im back at work and procrastinating just as well as I ever did before.


Hey, I remember you. You're the one with the new baby who cries all the time. 



> So we took a page out of fellow DISDad cj9200s Hawaiian trip report (literally, its page 12) and went to Island Lava Java for breakfast.  They have some seating, but we got takeout since we were on the run.  Wonder of wonders: not only did they list a cinnamon roll on the menu, but they were available for purchase!  Even better, they were huge and delicious.  And they went great with 100% Kona coffee.  We were kicking ourselves for not coming here for breakfast on the previous morning.  But then again, I wouldnt have had such a good story to share, since so many of you are apparently invested in our suffering.


Too bad you didn't go back to the other breakfast place. I was wondering if they ever got restocked. 



> We didnt have a lot of time to explore, but those National Park passport stamps dont just magically appear in your book, you know.  Theres a $5 entry fee, or you can use your handy Tri-Park Pass, like the one wed acquired on Maui.


Good job with getting the stamps! I mean when would you be back there again? 



> They were holding some sort of festival that day, and we regretted we couldnt take the time to do some of the activities.  I guess well just have to go back someday.


Oh, apparently going back _is_ in the cards. Who knew? 



> They had a few of these tiki figures around the park.  As always, we were careful to maintain a respectful distance.


LOL



> Except for Sarah.  Honestly, I dont know where she gets this from.


Apple doesn't fall far from the tree does it? 



> Kona coffee is much less bitter than other coffees, so it wasnt that bad, butok, I admit it.  I drink wussy coffee, sugared up as much as possible.  Ive never understood how people can drink it black.  Yech.


I don't get it either. I hate coffee but love Kona coffee and I basically drink it black. 



> We needed lunch before we got on the next plane, and for us the choice was easy: we went back to the Kona Brewing Company.


I just broke my Kona Brewing pint glass last week. Smashed the laptop right into it. 



> This time, we went for the sandwiches.  I got the Black Sand Porter BBQ chicken sandwich, which was pulled chicken breast with ham, peppers, onions, cheese and BBQ sauce.  Julie got the Porterhouse Dip, which was roast beef (marinated in Black Sand Porter), onions and cheese.  I have to say, she won this round.  Her sandwich was fantastic; mine was decent.  I also took the opportunity to have a glass of the Black Sand Porter, since it was my last chance to do so.  Good stuff.


You shouldda talked up your sandwich and then talked Julie into trading with you. 



>


Love the pic! 



> It was only after we started our descent that I realized my side of the plane wasnt turning to face the island until after wed passed all of those sights.  Sigh.


You should of just laid on top of the kids. 


> We made our way to row 36
> 
> and discovered it was the very last row in the airplane.


At least it didn't end at row 35. 



>


Now Now Mark no pouting. 



> Wed rented a condo in The Cliffs in the town of Princeville on vrbo.com for this stay, mostly because it was cheaper and gave us more room than the hotels on the island.  It was dark when we arrived, but check-in went smoothly and the condo was really a nice place to stay.


Condo looks great! Love VBRO they have some great deals!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad that the Delaware Department of Transportation is back in capable hands.



I'm just hoping nobody noticed that they did just fine without me.



afwdwfan said:


> I wonder if he's opened a bakery in Denver since then?



He's already been beaten to the punch by that girl scout selling cookies next door to certain shops.  



afwdwfan said:


> Wow...
> 
> But doesn't that just ensure that any criminals in your society are more physically fit than everyone else?



Great point.  Nobody thinks long-term anymore. 



afwdwfan said:


> Wait a minute... you're in a place of refuge.  Can't you do pretty much anything and be purified before they can do anything about it???  Carry on!



I sure hope so!  Hopefully the ranger was kidding about the lifetime ban thing.



afwdwfan said:


> Julie.  Definitely Julie.



I agree. 



afwdwfan said:


> Well, it doesn't matter how much sugar is in it.  I just don't like coffee at all.



I didn't like it for 30 years...and then Dave happened. 



afwdwfan said:


> So...it is 9 degrees with a wind chill of about -9 here today.  Are you saying that the coffee plant wouldn't come back from that???



You're the farmer.  How are your crops doing?



afwdwfan said:


> In summary, the perfect way to kill a couple of hours.



That's how we saw it!



afwdwfan said:


> Thanks...



I know, you just don't see crackerjack trip reporting like that everyday.



afwdwfan said:


> The condo looks great!  I'm sure the kids loved having the loft.



We did, too.  We had a place to banish them.



afwdwfan said:


> Come on!  No regrets!!!
> 
> You can always just go back if you missed something...



And we will!!!!

(in 25 years or so)


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MEK said:


> I have to reread this tomorrow when I am more awake.  All I can handle are the pretty pictures!  Love this picture of the kids.



Yeah, right.  You're just stalling until you get to Florida. 



MEK said:


> Well, and this picture because you look SO elated!



I don't think that was my best side.



eandesmom said:


> Welcome back to the world of doing updates when you should be actually working!  Well done.



We each have our special talents.  Mine is being a lazy SOB. 



eandesmom said:


> Why yes, yes we are!



I knew it!



eandesmom said:


> what a fun stop!  We did not hit that one, putting on the list.



I thought it was worth the stop!



eandesmom said:


> I could go all coffee dork on you and tell you why Kona isn't as bitter...or that bitter isn't really accurate but I'll spare everyone.



Oh, go ahead.  You know how nerdy I am.  And I pretty much exhausted my knowledge of the coffee market in the chapter.



eandesmom said:


> On the second point I have a few words
> 
> It tastes better



There's one in every crowd.  Apparently there are people who actually like brussels sprouts too. 



eandesmom said:


> It has no calories!



Can't argue that.  But at least the calories are sugar.  Delicious, unhealthy sugar.



eandesmom said:


> That's one of my Dad's favorite beers



Now one of mine too!



eandesmom said:


> Airplane view FAIL!



Yeah...we'll just have to try again.



eandesmom said:


> Very glad you made it and the condo looks great.
> 
> KFC huh?
> 
> Lame.



Guilty as charged.  I will now hang my head in shame.



franandaj said:


> Sounds like a great day, you are certainly getting to the National Parks of Hawaii, and the coffee tour sounds good.  I'll remember to bring a little flask of milk along with me if we go!



Maybe a couple of sugar packets too.  Don't bring Stevia, though.  I watched Breaking Bad. 



franandaj said:


> That's a bummer on the whole window seat thing.  I hope that Scotty gets the window seat for the ride home! And that you get some pictures of the islands on the way out.



Scotty got his chance.  As for the pictures...



franandaj said:


> I need to check out this VRBO site, it sounds very intriguing!



Pretty simple.  I think it's actually run by homeaway.com, but they're pretty much the same thing.  I know some people who negotiate with multiple owners at the same time, trying to bring down prices.



franandaj said:


> I'm glad you all are settling into life with the new little one!



What day is it again?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

that's nice said:


> Hey, I remember you. You're the one with the new baby who cries all the time.



Every.  Single.  Hour.  Of.  Every.  Single.  Day.



that's nice said:


> Too bad you didn't go back to the other breakfast place. I was wondering if they ever got restocked.



I think the guy kept getting a case of the munchies for some reason.



that's nice said:


> Good job with getting the stamps! I mean when would you be back there again?



Exactly!



that's nice said:


> Oh, apparently going back _is_ in the cards. Who knew?



Sure, it only took us 15 years to save up for this trip, and that was before we had 4 kids.  



that's nice said:


> Apple doesn't fall far from the tree does it?



They're great kids, aren't they?



that's nice said:


> I don't get it either. I hate coffee but love Kona coffee and I basically drink it black. [/QUOTE}
> 
> If I was going to drink any coffee black, it would be Kona.  That actually wasn't horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just broke my Kona Brewing pint glass last week. Smashed the laptop right into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOO!!!!
> 
> You can get replacements, though:
> http://store.konabrewingco.com/Barware_Kona/KON50-0006-01
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice said:
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldda talked up your sandwich and then talked Julie into trading with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was pregnant at the time.  I'm not getting within 10 feet of her food.
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should of just laid on top of the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I'd get a letter from the FAA.
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least it didn't end at row 35.
> 
> 
> Now Now Mark no pouting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Condo looks great! Love VBRO they have some great deals!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh, go ahead.  You know how nerdy I am.  And I pretty much exhausted my knowledge of the coffee market in the chapter.



Kona is a "softer" bean than some both in terms of the actual bean hardness and in terms of it's inherent flavor profile.  Due to the region that it is grown in, soil, climate all that rot. You can compare it to wine grapes, very similar characteristics come into play based on the region. It is not a bean that would thrive in many other places.  As a result, it cannot "take" a very dark roast well.  It is typically roasted in more of a medium style to match it's softer, more mellow flavor profile.  If you roasted it darker (which is the part most people find bitter but it's not actually the bean itself, just how long it was "cooked" for) it would completely take over the flavor to a not so tasty state.

For folks that like a lighter or more medium roasted coffee in general, Kona is a huge hit.  It's so ridiculously expensive though, not because it's "better" than some of it's Central American flavor profile counterparts, but because it is "made in the US".  

Most of the Kona you will find in the grocery stores on Island is not very good (though to be fair, as I'm not a huge  fan of it in general, I wouldn't be able to truly weigh in on what the better brands/roasters are but there are definitely some good ones).  It's like anything, you can say that Folgers is made with 100% Columbian coffee, but that doesn't make it a great coffee.  They definitely play to the tourist trade with it.  Not necessarily the tour you went on at all, but in terms of the glut of crappy expensive Kona they sell at ABC and the like.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> There's one in every crowd.  Apparently there are people who actually like brussels sprouts too.



And yet I am pretty sure that the same person doesn't like both.

BLEH

Plus, coffee smells like heaven

Brussel Sprouts????????





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Can't argue that.  But at least the calories are sugar.  Delicious, unhealthy sugar.



That's Jeff's take as well.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Now one of mine too!



Kona Brewing Rocks.

On every level.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Guilty as charged.  I will now hang my head in shame.



At a certain point, food is food and lord knows Hawaii has more than it's share of drive through's.  Location location location!


----------



## glennbo123

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Its been a long, long time since I updated this report with a new chapter, but now that baby Drew is here, Im back at work and procrastinating just as well as I ever did before.



It's pretty bad when you're procrastinating leaning on a shovel.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> But then again, I wouldnt have had such a good story to share, since so many of you are apparently invested in our suffering.



It was Pat!  And Kathy!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> He was originally mistaken for a god by the natives, and thus the captain and his crew were treated extremely well and showered with gifts.



He stole that idea from a Gilligan's Island episode.  And then Star Wars episode 6, Return of the Jedi.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> However, as time passed, the natives started to grow frustrated that their visitor did not deliver the great blessings they thought would come with his arrival.  Some Hawaiians stole a small boat from the crew, and the resulting dispute over the boat ended up with Captain Cook dead from a stab wound.  The white memorial across the bay marks the site of his death.



He should've paid closer attention to how Gilligan pulled it off.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> From there, we took a narrow one-lane road (because we hadnt had enough of those yet) south to Puuhonua O Honaunau (I just shredded my larynx) National Historical Park.



So _that's_ what they were saying!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> If you remember, their society held laws called kapu that were sacred.  Some laws restricted the obvious crimes, like stealing from your neighbor or murder.  Other laws were more obscure, such as not allowing your shadow to cross that of the king.  In any case, breaking one of these laws brought a sentence of death, to be carried out immediately.  And you thought your job was stressful.



I sense that you're not looking at this from the king's perspective.  If you think about it that way, you might see why this makes total sense.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They said they had a scare a couple of years back when the temperature dropped to a record lowof 64 degrees Fahrenheit.



Dang, that means that no coffee beans in my backyard.  It got down to about 7 degrees this morning.

Missed it by _that_ much!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Allrighty then.



Ace Ventura, Pet Detective.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We made our way to row 36
> 
> and discovered it was the very last row in the airplane.



This should be a new meme.  It's pretty close to the Herbert Lom gif I've been looking for...if only it were animated.

The condo in Kauai looks great!


----------



## Dugette

Wow, another island. When you guys do Hawaii, you really cover it! Looking forward to hearing more, though it sounds like your stay here is a bit of a different pace than on the other islands. Oh, and thanks for the picture of almost-Aulani from the air!


----------



## middlepat

Got caught up. 

Looking forward to seeing how you describe Kauai, the island with the 7pm curfew. 

Also note any time you get airline seats in the 30s not good unless you are crossing an ocean.


----------



## Poolrat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Once again, I thought I had selected seat assignments when I had made the reservation.  And once again, the airline didn't give a you-know-what.



REminds me of a puddle jumper flight I had with a seat assignment of row 13-   the flight attendant says when I board- " ???   We only have 12 rows"




glennbo123 said:


> It was Pat!  And Kathy!
> 
> 2



Wha?  Huh?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Kona is a "softer" bean than some both in terms of the actual bean hardness and in terms of it's inherent flavor profile.  Due to the region that it is grown in, soil, climate all that rot. You can compare it to wine grapes, very similar characteristics come into play based on the region. It is not a bean that would thrive in many other places.  As a result, it cannot "take" a very dark roast well.  It is typically roasted in more of a medium style to match it's softer, more mellow flavor profile.  If you roasted it darker (which is the part most people find bitter but it's not actually the bean itself, just how long it was "cooked" for) it would completely take over the flavor to a not so tasty state.
> 
> For folks that like a lighter or more medium roasted coffee in general, Kona is a huge hit.  It's so ridiculously expensive though, not because it's "better" than some of it's Central American flavor profile counterparts, but because it is "made in the US".



Makes sense.  I tend to like the lighter/medium roasts better, so it's no surprise that I like the Kona more (and why I tend to avoid Starbucks).  And obviously, when it comes to taste, "better" is completely subjective.



eandesmom said:


> Most of the Kona you will find in the grocery stores on Island is not very good (though to be fair, as I'm not a huge  fan of it in general, I wouldn't be able to truly weigh in on what the better brands/roasters are but there are definitely some good ones).  It's like anything, you can say that Folgers is made with 100% Columbian coffee, but that doesn't make it a great coffee.  They definitely play to the tourist trade with it.  Not necessarily the tour you went on at all, but in terms of the glut of crappy expensive Kona they sell at ABC and the like.



We got it at Costco.  



eandesmom said:


> And yet I am pretty sure that the same person doesn't like both.
> 
> BLEH
> 
> Plus, coffee smells like heaven
> 
> Brussel Sprouts????????



And here, we find our common ground.  



eandesmom said:


> That's Jeff's take as well.







eandesmom said:


> Kona Brewing Rocks.
> 
> On every level.



Agreed!  We really liked them a lot.



eandesmom said:


> At a certain point, food is food and lord knows Hawaii has more than it's share of drive through's.  Location location location!



It was late.  We were tired.  We'd covered a ton of ground over the last couple of days and still had an hour to go.  So we threw out all other considerations and went for speed.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> It's pretty bad when you're procrastinating leaning on a shovel.



We had to trade them in for snow shovels this year.



glennbo123 said:


> It was Pat!  And Kathy!



 I knew it!  They always looked a little shifty to me.



glennbo123 said:


> He stole that idea from a Gilligan's Island episode.  And then Star Wars episode 6, Return of the Jedi.



  How can I disagree?



glennbo123 said:


> He should've paid closer attention to how Gilligan pulled it off.



Yeah, I don't remember Gilligan getting stabbed to death.  That would have been a dark turn.



glennbo123 said:


> So _that's_ what they were saying!



Just providing another valuable service.



glennbo123 said:


> I sense that you're not looking at this from the king's perspective.  If you think about it that way, you might see why this makes total sense.



A more progressive thinker might have just instituted a shadow tax.



glennbo123 said:


> Dang, that means that no coffee beans in my backyard.  It got down to about 7 degrees this morning.
> 
> Missed it by _that_ much!



*+1*

_Just_ a bit outside.



glennbo123 said:


> Ace Ventura, Pet Detective.



*+1*

The opening was a Simpsons paraphrase as well.



glennbo123 said:


> This should be a new meme.  It's pretty close to the Herbert Lom gif I've been looking for...if only it were animated.



  I shudder to think what could happen to this photo if the interwebs gets their hands on it.



glennbo123 said:


> The condo in Kauai looks great!



It worked great for us!  Except for one tiny problem, which I'll get to.



Dugette said:


> Wow, another island. When you guys do Hawaii, you really cover it! Looking forward to hearing more, though it sounds like your stay here is a bit of a different pace than on the other islands. Oh, and thanks for the picture of almost-Aulani from the air!



We looked at the trip as maybe our only chance to see Hawaii, so we didn't want to pass anything up!

And you're welcome for the crackerjack trip reporting. 



middlepat said:


> Got caught up.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how you describe Kauai, the island with the 7pm curfew.



They had a curfew?  Uh...



middlepat said:


> Also note any time you get airline seats in the 30s not good unless you are crossing an ocean.



Duly noted.  Thanks for the tip.



Poolrat said:


> REminds me of a puddle jumper flight I had with a seat assignment of row 13-   the flight attendant says when I board- " ???   We only have 12 rows"





Did you have to sit on the wing or something?



Poolrat said:


> Wha?  Huh?



Don't play that innocent game with me!


----------



## jwwi

I'm in post vacation depression, had a great time in HI.  Thank you for your great trip report.  I should have taken more notes prior to leaving, my internet was so spotty during the trip.  Kona Brewing Co was our second favorite restaurant, and the top one was Mama's fish house.  We will need a loan if we go back to HI and revisit Mama's.  I think I'll have to re read your TR,  but with just a quick review my main observation is that you did a lot more hiking than we did, but we didn't have kids with us.  I guess that makes us lazy.....
Rained our entire 3 days on Oahu, for 90-99% of the day.  Oh well, I did get my non Disney fans to visit Aulani.  And we even had some great drinks and appetizers in the bar, pretty good happy hour prices.  I had about 5-10 minutes in their gift shop, definitely not long enough.
Loved Kona, the Royal Kona resort, with a room overlooking the ocean-awesome sounds of the waves.  Ate at Lava Java for breakfast, and took a trip over to Volcanoes natl park.  
Maui was our favorite, had a great condo in Wailea, and cooked most meals.  The Safeway rocks, we went almost everyday, and it was always busy.  
Finally I loved POG, first found it at ABC store, then had to buy a gallon.  Makes a pretty good tropical mixer with rum too!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

jwwi said:


> I'm in post vacation depression, had a great time in HI.



I know what that post-vacation depression feels like all too well.  But I'm glad it was a good trip!



jwwi said:


> Thank you for your great trip report.  I should have taken more notes prior to leaving, my internet was so spotty during the trip.  Kona Brewing Co was our second favorite restaurant, and the top one was Mama's fish house.  We will need a loan if we go back to HI and revisit Mama's.  I think I'll have to re read your TR,  but with just a quick review my main observation is that you did a lot more hiking than we did, but we didn't have kids with us.  I guess that makes us lazy.....



Nah, we're just hyperactive.  The baby will slow us down.  Anyway, I'm glad you liked Kona Brewing as much as we did!



jwwi said:


> Rained our entire 3 days on Oahu, for 90-99% of the day.  Oh well, I did get my non Disney fans to visit Aulani.  And we even had some great drinks and appetizers in the bar, pretty good happy hour prices.  I had about 5-10 minutes in their gift shop, definitely not long enough.



Glad you got to see Aulani!  It's an amazing place, isn't it?



jwwi said:


> Loved Kona, the Royal Kona resort, with a room overlooking the ocean-awesome sounds of the waves.  Ate at Lava Java for breakfast, and took a trip over to Volcanoes natl park.







jwwi said:


> Maui was our favorite, had a great condo in Wailea, and cooked most meals.  The Safeway rocks, we went almost everyday, and it was always busy.
> Finally I loved POG, first found it at ABC store, then had to buy a gallon.  Makes a pretty good tropical mixer with rum too!



Good idea!  We found some sort of V8 juice that is similar to POG, and the kids have been guzzling that lately.  Not with the rum, though.


----------



## marvali

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hi!  Im Captain_Oblivious.  You may remember me from trip reports such as Operation Big Thunder and Delaware: So Close To Where Youd Rather Be.


 If you want to travel to the ends of the earth??? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Its been a long, long time since I updated this report with a new chapter, but now that baby Drew is here, Im back at work and procrastinating just as well as I ever did before.


 For a second there, you were starting to sound like a first-timer at an AA meeting. 

All I can say is, thank goodness for baby Drew!  I'm not nearly as far behind here as usual...........

(And you thought you had cornered the procrastination market)



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was our last day on the Big Island.  Breakfast was the first order of business, and we had no intention of visiting Stoney and the Totally Radical Bakery again.


 Oh come on!  Everyone deserves a second chance, right??? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So we took a page out of fellow DISDad cj9200s Hawaiian trip report (literally, its page 12) and went to Island Lava Java for breakfast.  They have some seating, but we got takeout since we were on the run.  Wonder of wonders: not only did they list a cinnamon roll on the menu, but they were available for purchase!  Even better, they were huge and delicious.  And they went great with 100% Kona coffee.


 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were kicking ourselves for not coming here for breakfast on the previous morning.


 My guess is it was more like a certain someone you had starved earlier in this trip was kicking Captain Oblivious............. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Some Hawaiians stole a small boat from the crew, and the resulting dispute over the boat ended up with Captain Cook dead from a stab wound.  The white memorial across the bay marks the site of his death.


 It was nice of them to go ahead and mark that spot, knowing the historical significance one day. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> If you were guilty of breaking a kapu, you had one chance: you could literally run for your life.  You would have to head for this place of refuge, and if you made it before the rest of the village caught you, a priest on the site could absolve you of your sin, perform a purification rite, and allow you to go free until the next time you got too careless with your shadow placement.


 Today, that would just get you a co-starring role on an episode of "Cops" 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They had a few of these tiki figures around the park.  As always, we were careful to maintain a respectful distance.


 Which one is the Tiki??? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Except for Sarah.  Honestly, I dont know where she gets this from.


 Honestly?  Reallllllllly??? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Our next stop on the way back to Kona was the Greenwell Coffee Farm.  This is one of many coffee plantations in the area that offers free tours of their facility (and the chance to buy as much expensive coffee from their shop as youd like).
> Youll never believe this, but the tour actually started from the gift shop.........


 No Way!!!! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> All in all, we were glad we took the tour.  It was interesting enough to feel like you learned something about the coffee-growing business, and short enough that it didnt feel dry.  And, of course, the price was right.


 Between the Island Lava Java and this tour, I thought for a second I had gotten redirected to one of Kathy's TRs.  

It does sound like a good tour, and quite interesting. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Our flight had a stop in Honolulu on the way to Kauai, where we had to change planes.  When I printed out the boarding passes, we had a slight problem: we had no seat assignments on the second leg.  I started measuring Scotty to see if he could fit in a suitcase, but Julie suggested I talk to the customer service rep instead.


 After all, she was already transporting a stowaway......... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was only after we started our descent that I realized my side of the plane wasnt turning to face the island until after wed passed all of those sights.  Sigh.


 If I had a nickel....................... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We had an hour (or so) drive to Princeville ahead of us, so Im sorry to say we punted on dinner and just stopped at a KFC in the town of Lihue.  You can let me know if youd like a review of our meal there.


 That's okay.  Now if you had found a HFC.............. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wed rented a condo in The Cliffs in the town of Princeville on vrbo.com for this stay, mostly because it was cheaper and gave us more room than the hotels on the island.  It was dark when we arrived, but check-in went smoothly and the condo was really a nice place to stay.


  I've used them before with a lot of luck.  Looks like you hit the jackpot! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Once we unpacked, we pretty much collapsed into bed.  It had been a long couple of days, and that would influence our decisions over the next couple of days.  And possibly cause some regrets.


 Uh oh!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

marvali said:


> If you want to travel to the ends of the earth???



Delaware actually makes a pretty good home base for travel junkies.



marvali said:


> For a second there, you were starting to sound like a first-timer at an AA meeting.



The opening was actually a Simpsons reference.  I thought it would work given my absence from the boards.  



marvali said:


> All I can say is, thank goodness for baby Drew!  I'm not nearly as far behind here as usual...........
> 
> (And you thought you had cornered the procrastination market)



Not only did the baby cause some delays, but I've had some work assignments that have limited my DIS time too!



marvali said:


> Oh come on!  Everyone deserves a second chance, right???



Uh...



marvali said:


> My guess is it was more like a certain someone you had starved earlier in this trip was kicking Captain Oblivious.............



I'm pretty sure I had starved the entire family by this point.



marvali said:


> It was nice of them to go ahead and mark that spot, knowing the historical significance one day.



It must have taken a lot of work for the natives to mix all that concrete.



marvali said:


> Today, that would just get you a co-starring role on an episode of "Cops"



How do you know this, exactly?



marvali said:


> Which one is the Tiki???



Handsome guys, huh?



marvali said:


> Honestly?  Reallllllllly???







marvali said:


> Between the Island Lava Java and this tour, I thought for a second I had gotten redirected to one of Kathy's TRs.
> 
> It does sound like a good tour, and quite interesting.



You can still tell the difference because there's none of that yucky Starbucks. 



marvali said:


> After all, she was already transporting a stowaway.........







marvali said:


> That's okay.  Now if you had found a HFC..............



That would have been much more unique!



marvali said:


> I've used them before with a lot of luck.  Looks like you hit the jackpot!


----------



## that's nice

Captain_Oblivious said:


> NOOOOO!!!!
> 
> You can get replacements, though:
> http://store.konabrewingco.com/Barware_Kona/KON50-0006-01



Thanks for the link…. but guess what? It wasn't my Kona glass- I found that in the back of the cabinet. It was my Brooklyn Brewery pint glass. Guess I'll have to take a trip down to NYC and get another one. My mistake. I must of been drunk when I posted.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

that's nice said:


> Thanks for the link. but guess what? It wasn't my Kona glass- I found that in the back of the cabinet. It was my Brooklyn Brewery pint glass. Guess I'll have to take a trip down to NYC and get another one. My mistake. I must of been drunk when I posted.



The good news is, that's a much easier drive for you.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Take a moment, if you will, and imagine spending a night on an idyllic tropical island.  On this hypothetical tropical island—we’ll call it, “Kauai”—you’ve somehow managed to find a gorgeous condo not far from the ocean.  You leave the windows open at night, because the climate is so perfect, the breeze from the ocean just strong enough, that it makes for the perfect sleeping environment.

Let’s say you’ve also been going hard as a family over the past couple of days.  You’ve been hiking miles in the heat of the day, driving hundreds of miles, dealing with airline snafus, and getting to bed late at night.  It’s beyond time to slow down and rest for a bit.  Your plan is to sleep in and take it easy for a day.

Now imagine, if you will, that there is a balcony off your 2nd-floor bedroom.  Again, you’ve left the glass door open and the screen in place so you can feel the tropical breezes and enjoy the mild temperatures at night.  It’s a glorious night.  Outside of your balcony is a tree.  It’s a nice-looking tree, strong and lush and healthy, as befits the island climate.  This also makes it a popular home for small island creatures.

And, apparently, a rooster.  A big ugly rooster who believes it is his God-given duty to announce that the sun is coming up just past 5-FREAKIN’-O’CLOCK IN THE MORNING and do so at a decibel level equal to a dump truck rumbling through a nitroglycerin plant.

We shot out of bed and may or may not have shouted something along the lines of, “What the ____ is THAT?!”  So much for sleeping in.  Remember that scene in My Cousin Vinny where Joe Pesci is trying to sleep in the cabin and the screeching owl makes some hideous noise, and he comes charging out in his boxers randomly firing a gun into the woods?  If I’d been armed that morning, I might have re-enacted the scene.

We got the little punk on camera a little later.  I think I’ll name him Extra Crispy.






You might be wondering why we were dealing with a rooster at our condo.  As it turns out, Kauai is overrun with wild chickens.  This was apparently due to a hurricane that blew through the island several years ago, destroying fences and farms and scattering the animals to the wild.  The chickens have proliferated and run wild all over the island since then.  It was actually pretty amusing to see them running around just about everywhere we went.

The most-desired sights we wanted to see on Kauai were Waimea Canyon and the famed Na Pali Coast.  But that involved driving all the way down to the southwest side of the island, and we were exhausted after all of the hard driving/late nights of the past couple of days.  So we put off any more driving for a day and decided to goof off and putter around the north shore of the island.  Here was the view from our bedroom balcony in the morning (minus the @#$% chicken):






On the other side, we finally got to see Hawaii’s state bird: The nene.






Scotty was overjoyed to see them “in the wild”.  We enjoyed some coffee and breakfast and a bit of a lazy morning before piling into the car.  We turned right out of Princeville onto the main road, heading toward the end of the road at Ke’e Beach on the northwest corner of the island.  Not far down the road, there is an overlook that gives a great view of the mountains and the Hanalei valley below.  The fields below are taro fields, which is the plant that produces that delicious Hawaiian staple, poi.  You know, the purple crap I never want to taste again.






Here are the kids.  Note the excellent composition of this photo.






Then we got someone else to take a family shot.  Remember, kids, when taking a family photo, try and obscure the spectacular background scenery as much as possible—because really, who wants to see that?






Another turnoff just a few hundred feet down the road gave us this view of the north shore and Hanalei Bay.  The peaks may look familiar to anyone who ever watched Fantasy Island way back when (and yes, I know I’m dating myself).






By the way, the mountain range here on Kauai is known as the wettest spot on earth—well over 400 inches of rain fall on the peaks annually.  But on this day, it sure does look clear, doesn’t it?  Looks like this would have been a great day to be up there.

Check this out.  Even my kids take better pictures than the average stranger.






And yes, we busted out the Aulani shirts again.  Because we had to justify the expense.

The drive to Ke’e Beach is another narrow, winding one reminiscent of the Hana Highway (only not nearly as long, thank goodness).  Once again there are several one-lane bridges that must be navigated.






Local custom is to allow 5-6 cars one on side proceed across before taking your turn.  One of the bridges was helpfully posted with a weight limit, as though you could instantly figure out the weight of the cars ahead of you before knowing when to proceed.

We reached the end of the road where there were several parking areas, both for the beach and the Kalalau Trail.  I’m not sure how long this guy had been parked here, but it was evident that he chose…poorly.






The Kalalau Trail is a hike that runs 11 miles along the Na Pali Coast wandering all over the sheer cliff edges.  Any hiker who wants to go the full length has to get a permit and plan to spend the night at Kalalau Beach on the far end of the trail.  It’s the only way to see the entire coastline without shelling out for a helicopter or boat tour, as there are no roads through that part of the island.  The guidebook said an attempt was made and abandoned when construction equipment started sinking into the mud on the mountain.

When I had originally planned this trip, I had hoped to hike the first part of the trail—it’s 2 miles to the first beach, which is a little hidden alcove nestled amid the cliffs.  I thought it would be really cool to see.  But given our experience with the other steep hike we did on Maui, we realized it was going to be too much of a struggle for a pregnant woman.  So we decided not to bother trying.  I guess we’ll have to go back.  

We’d hoped to explore the beach a bit, but there was no parking to be found anywhere (not even in the puddle), so we turned around and went back the other way.  We drove east to the town of Kilauea and followed the signs (and our map) to an overlook of the Kilauea Lighthouse.  There’s a fee to enter the grounds, but cheapskates like us were able to park at the overlook and observe the gorgeous scenery from there.











We may have been doing absolutely nothing, but you couldn’t beat the views.

It was already lunchtime, and we hadn’t bought any PB&J.  To tell the truth, we may have been sick of it at that point anyway.  So we drove back to Hanalei, headed towards the pier on the northeast end of the beach, and sought out a gourmet delicacy that had been recommended by Ellen (podsnel) in her Hawaiian trip report: The taco truck.

Pat’s Taqueria truck is a Hanalei beach institution, serving meals daily next to the pier.  There’s a big park/grassy parking lot nearby that makes it easy to access the beach and pier.






The menu:






We went for a mix of the carne asada and kalua pork tacos.  I had the beef, and it was excellent.  My only regret was ordering 1 instead of 2:






The only photo I have of the pork taco is this model-quality shot of Scotty eating his:






We took advantage of the outdoor seating area.  Ignore my daughter being a goofball.






Here’s a better idea of our lunchtime surroundings.  For doing nothing, this sure was something.






And last but not least, here’s the pitiful-looking dog who kept inching his way closer to our table hoping for taco scraps.






Ever feel like you’re being followed?











*Coming Up Next: *The second half of our do-nothing day.  Boy, that sounds like compelling reading, doesn’t it?  We might have to throw in some sunset pictures to keep you interested.


----------



## wiigirl

Great pics!


----------



## KatMark

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I knew it!  They always looked a little shifty to me.



Hey hey hey...that wasn't very nice.


----------



## KatMark

Well, I would have felt bad for you for the rooster waking up if I hadn't read that snide remark about Pat and I. Therefore, I only feel sorry for pregnant Julie that she was woken up by the rooster. 

Beautiful pictures, as always, Mark. You guys really hit a lot of great spots. I, of course, love the family picture. And your kids did a better job than the tourist. 

I don't eat tacos (yeah, I know I'm weird so you don't have to say it), and freckle-nosed Scotty sure seems to be enjoying his.

So did you give the dog any scraps?


***Oh, and it was easy to ignore your goofball daughter because there isn't a picture there.


----------



## jedijill

I think you should have had Rooster Tacos. 

Gorgeous views...looks like a great day other than the early wake up call.

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

Ooooooh, I remember that beach and taco truck from Ellen's report!   I think that lazy days doing nothing are sometimes the best way to spend your days.  Take this entire week for instance....  I'm getting all caught up on everyone's TRs!

The scenery there is just breathtaking, and good call on skipping the 2 mile hike to the beach, especially without PB&J in tow!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

wiigirl said:


> Great pics!







KatMark said:


> Hey hey hey...that wasn't very nice.



Glenn started it!



KatMark said:


> Well, I would have felt bad for you for the rooster waking up if I hadn't read that snide remark about Pat and I. Therefore, I only feel sorry for pregnant Julie that she was woken up by the rooster.



Admit it, you would have said that even if I hadn't followed Glenn's lead and joked about you and Pat.  (See that bus?  Glenn is fully under it at this point)



KatMark said:


> Beautiful pictures, as always, Mark. You guys really hit a lot of great spots. I, of course, love the family picture. And your kids did a better job than the tourist.



Agreed!  Julie and I thought Oahu and Kauai were the most beautiful of the islands.  The mountains are more weathered and rugged.  We loved the sheer cliffs.



KatMark said:


> I don't eat tacos (yeah, I know I'm weird so you don't have to say it), and freckle-nosed Scotty sure seems to be enjoying his.



Nice job with the pre-emptive strike there, keeping me from poking fun at you.  



KatMark said:


> So did you give the dog any scraps?



Nope!  Because a) I'm a jerk.  And b) we were hungry, and didn't order enough tacos to have leftovers.



KatMark said:


> ***Oh, and it was easy to ignore your goofball daughter because there isn't a picture there.



Fixed!  Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## KatMark

Thanks for fixing the goofball daughter pic.

And she has to be in a house full of boys...poor girl.


----------



## glennbo123

Wow, just beautiful pictures!  

But my favorite is the one of Scotty eating.


----------



## MEK

Captain_Oblivious said:


> T
> And last but not least, heres the pitiful-looking dog who kept inching his way closer to our table hoping for taco scraps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever feel like youre being followed?



Now tell me who this dog looks like?  Come on?  Where have you seen a cleaner and animatronic version of him?  I hope you shared a little bit.  He looks so darn pitiful!  

That is such a cool shot of the light house.  I love it.  I bet that would be a beautiful light house to climb.  

You're right - your kids DO take better pictures than the average stranger.  But it could be worse.  You could get someone like Denny who is particularly good at missing the scenery AND blurring the whole picture.  (Sorry Denny)

Too funny about the rooster waking you up.  I think that was your sign that vacation is ending and you would soon have to wake up to an annoying alarm clock.


----------



## jedijill

MEK said:


> Now tell me who this dog looks like?  Come on?  Where have you seen a cleaner and animatronic version of him?  I hope you shared a little bit.  He looks so darn pitiful!



I totally thought the same thing when I saw the picture!  Glad I'm not the only one.

Jill in CO


----------



## eandesmom

Da Plane!  Da Plane!

And what were you, two???

For a take it easy morning, you guys still did quite a bit!  Pretty pretty beach and Scotty's taco looks really really good!

Nice tee shirts!


----------



## wanderlust17

I am really enjoying your trip report!  We actually live in Honolulu but have only been here since December.  We haven't made it out to any of the other islands and you are making me want to take a trip!  We also are going to Aulani for our first time in 15 days so we are super excited!  Thanks so much for all the details and pics.  Can't wait to read more!!


----------



## Dugette

Nice relaxing morning. I can't get over how beautiful some of those pictures are. The gorgeous blue water.  Looks amazing!


----------



## Poolrat

Hey - I do not take offense to whatever was said about Kathy and me ( probably because after going  back about 5 quotes I really can't find it ) 


What a beautiful day - after  the weather around here the last couple of days 
(rain, mist and cold ) it just looks heavenly.

Darn Rooster!!!!!  There would have been some choice words yelled at that rooster from me too that's for sure. 

You were pretty busy for a lazy day, but in paradise you need to make the most of it.  Great job on a non pb&j lunch and avoiding another death march without supplies.  

I can imagine that poor puppy just inching his way up to see if a scrap would fall.  He looks like a great actor.  

Just think that was only half you day.      Always up for fabulous sunset pictures.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MEK said:


> Now tell me who this dog looks like?  Come on?  Where have you seen a cleaner and animatronic version of him?  I hope you shared a little bit.  He looks so darn pitiful!





jedijill said:


> I totally thought the same thing when I saw the picture!  Glad I'm not the only one.
> 
> Jill in CO



It's like you two have Disney on the brain or something!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

jedijill said:


> I think you should have had Rooster Tacos.



 Best idea yet!



jedijill said:


> Gorgeous views...looks like a great day other than the early wake up call.



We definitely needed to slow down.  It really is a beautiful island.



franandaj said:


> Ooooooh, I remember that beach and taco truck from Ellen's report!   I think that lazy days doing nothing are sometimes the best way to spend your days.  Take this entire week for instance....  I'm getting all caught up on everyone's TRs!



I have quite a few TR's to catch up on as well.  Wearing 2 hats at work at the moment has cut into my DIS time!



franandaj said:


> The scenery there is just breathtaking, and good call on skipping the 2 mile hike to the beach, especially without PB&J in tow!



Gorgeous island!  I definitely would like to explore some more.



KatMark said:


> Thanks for fixing the goofball daughter pic.
> 
> And she has to be in a house full of boys...poor girl.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> Wow, just beautiful pictures!
> 
> But my favorite is the one of Scotty eating.



 I figured a few of you would enjoy that one.



MEK said:


> That is such a cool shot of the light house.  I love it.  I bet that would be a beautiful light house to climb.



I don't believe visitors are allowed to climb it right now.  Otherwise, we probably would have paid the fee to enter.



MEK said:


> You're right - your kids DO take better pictures than the average stranger.  But it could be worse.  You could get someone like Denny who is particularly good at missing the scenery AND blurring the whole picture.  (Sorry Denny)



 Denny ====> under the bus.



MEK said:


> Too funny about the rooster waking you up.  I think that was your sign that vacation is ending and you would soon have to wake up to an annoying alarm clock.



I like my warning signs just a bit more subtle.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Da Plane!  Da Plane!
> 
> And what were you, two???



I was old enough to remember seeing some of the episodes... but not old enough to really remember what they were about.



eandesmom said:


> For a take it easy morning, you guys still did quite a bit!  Pretty pretty beach and Scotty's taco looks really really good!



They were really good!  Gotta love the food trucks.



eandesmom said:


> Nice tee shirts!



 Seen something like that before?



wanderlust17 said:


> I am really enjoying your trip report!  We actually live in Honolulu but have only been here since December.  We haven't made it out to any of the other islands and you are making me want to take a trip!  We also are going to Aulani for our first time in 15 days so we are super excited!  Thanks so much for all the details and pics.  Can't wait to read more!!





I'm glad you're reading and enjoying it...and you will love Aulani!



Dugette said:


> Nice relaxing morning. I can't get over how beautiful some of those pictures are. The gorgeous blue water.  Looks amazing!



I caught myself staring at those lighthouse pictures a few times while I was choosing the photos to post in the update.



Poolrat said:


> Hey - I do not take offense to whatever was said about Kathy and me ( probably because after going  back about 5 quotes I really can't find it )



Don't worry, Kathy took enough offense for both of you. 



Poolrat said:


> What a beautiful day - after  the weather around here the last couple of days
> (rain, mist and cold ) it just looks heavenly.



Amen to that.  I wanna go back!



Poolrat said:


> Darn Rooster!!!!!  There would have been some choice words yelled at that rooster from me too that's for sure.



Such as...?  



Poolrat said:


> You were pretty busy for a lazy day, but in paradise you need to make the most of it.  Great job on a non pb&j lunch and avoiding another death march without supplies.



Julie would have killed me if I had forced her on that hike.  It would have been cool to see the coastline, though.



Poolrat said:


> I can imagine that poor puppy just inching his way up to see if a scrap would fall.  He looks like a great actor.



Good thing I'm heartless.



Poolrat said:


> Just think that was only half you day.      Always up for fabulous sunset pictures.



I guess I'll have to get to work loading them up!


----------



## Poolrat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Such as...?



#$@%$%   &%&^%$^%#%$I   &^&^%^%$^%*&   #@#%$^&(*)*)&&%

Those are some.....


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Poolrat said:


> #$@%$%   &%&^%$^%#%$I   &^&^%^%$^%*&   #@#%$^&(*)*)&&%
> 
> Those are some.....



PAT!!!  This is a family board!  Sheesh.


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> And, apparently, a rooster.  A big ugly rooster who believes it is his God-given duty to announce that the sun is coming up just past 5-FREAKIN-OCLOCK IN THE MORNING and do so at a decibel level equal to a dump truck rumbling through a nitroglycerin plant.




We have a friend at church who is an Army nurse.  She spent a couple of years in Hawaii and she was telling us about the wildlife there.  She said the lizards and mongoose are annoying, but something you get used to.  The things she hated were the centipedes and roosters.  She said they had one that liked to spend a lot of time outside their newborn baby's window.  She was never happier than she was the day a mongoose got it. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We got the little punk on camera a little later.  I think Ill name him Extra Crispy.


How did he taste?  And if you don't know, I'm going to be very disappointed. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Scotty was overjoyed to see them in the wild.


Wasn't he excited to see a rooster in the wild? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Check this out.  Even my kids take better pictures than the average stranger.


  Well done.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Local custom is to allow 5-6 cars one on side proceed across before taking your turn.  One of the bridges was helpfully posted with a weight limit, as though you could instantly figure out the weight of the cars ahead of you before knowing when to proceed.


I always thought weight limit was per vehicle?    Maybe some DOT engineer should come up with some signs to clarify this so it is more clear. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Im not sure how long this guy had been parked here, but it was evident that he chosepoorly.


And _you're_ worried about getting in trouble for violating a rental agreement... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> But given our experience with the other steep hike we did on Maui, we realized it was going to be too much of a struggle for a pregnant woman.  So we decided not to bother trying.  I guess well have to go back.


 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We drove east to the town of Kilauea and followed the signs (and our map) to an overlook of the Kilauea Lighthouse.  Theres a fee to enter the grounds, but cheapskates like us were able to park at the overlook and observe the gorgeous scenery from there.


Well worth the cost of admission.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We went for a mix of the carne asada and kalua pork tacos.  I had the beef, and it was excellent.  My only regret was ordering 1 instead of 2:


Well, it is definitely bigger than one from Taco Hell, but yeah, I'd have to go for 2 or 3. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The only photo I have of the pork taco is this model-quality shot of Scotty eating his


Proof that it must have been good. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ignore my daughter being a goofball.


If we have to ignore people being goofballs, we might as well stop reading this TR right now. 



MEK said:


> Now tell me who this dog looks like?  Come on?  Where have you seen a cleaner and animatronic version of him?  I hope you shared a little bit.  He looks so darn pitiful!





jedijill said:


> I totally thought the same thing when I saw the picture!  Glad I'm not the only one.
> 
> Jill in CO


Yep... I was thinking the same thing when I saw that dog.  Mark, you could have had the best TR picture ever if you could have gotten this dog to pose with a key.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> We have a friend at church who is an Army nurse.  She spent a couple of years in Hawaii and she was telling us about the wildlife there.  She said the lizards and mongoose are annoying, but something you get used to.  The things she hated were the centipedes and roosters.  She said they had one that liked to spend a lot of time outside their newborn baby's window.  She was never happier than she was the day a mongoose got it.



 I would have loved for a mongoose to get this guy.  Boy, did he have it coming.



afwdwfan said:


> How did he taste?  And if you don't know, I'm going to be very disappointed.



Sorry, I left my deep-frying equipment back home.  Those bag fees are killers. 



afwdwfan said:


> Wasn't he excited to see a rooster in the wild?



"Excited?"  You keep using that word.  I do not think it means what you think it means.



afwdwfan said:


> I always thought weight limit was per vehicle?    Maybe some DOT engineer should come up with some signs to clarify this so it is more clear.



I dunno.  That's for the bridge guys to worry about.



afwdwfan said:


> And _you're_ worried about getting in trouble for violating a rental agreement...



Well, not anymore.



afwdwfan said:


> Well worth the cost of admission.



I'd say we exceeded the value of the price we paid.



afwdwfan said:


> Well, it is definitely bigger than one from Taco Hell, but yeah, I'd have to go for 2 or 3.



Hindsight is 20/20.  At least this one was easier on the stomach than Taco Bell would have been.  That stuff is like Liquid Plumber for your intestines.



afwdwfan said:


> Proof that it must have been good.



Exactly.



afwdwfan said:


> If we have to ignore people being goofballs, we might as well stop reading this TR right now.



Excellent point.



afwdwfan said:


> Yep... I was thinking the same thing when I saw that dog.  Mark, you could have had the best TR picture ever if you could have gotten this dog to pose with a key.



If only!  And then I could have locked my kids up somewhere....


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Im pretty sure theres a law somewhere that says if you didnt order enough food for lunch, you have to make up for it by going to get ice cream.  And if there isnt a law, there should be.






We left the taco truck and Jack Sparrows dog behind and drove the short distance back to Princeville, pulling into a shopping center for another stop inspired by Ellens (podsnel) Trip Report.  We ducked into Lapperts Ice Cream shop for a treat.  If I recall correctly, most of us went with chocolate chip cookie dough, but Julie won the day with something called Mauna Kea Eruption or something to that effect.  Vanilla ice cream with brownie lava rocks and raspberry swirl making the lava.

Heres the family with their bounty.  Note Dave taking the goofball trophy for this photo.






Once wed finished, we wandered the shopping center looking at gorgeous Hawaiian dresses for the ladies and obnoxious Hawaiian shirts for the guys.  We bought a shirt for my little nephew as well, because you cant beat a toddler rocking a Hawaiian shirt.

After that?  It was hot.  We were tired.  Our condo had a pool.  Done.






It was a pretty nice pool, too.  We ended up spending most of the afternoon here.  Unfortunately, I do not have photo evidence that anyone got dunked, had their head shoved into waterfalls, or anything of that nature, so it must not have happened.  Afterward, we wandered the grounds, checking out the common area near the North Shore cliffs.











It was getting on time for dinner, so we ventured out to a small place in an old school building, the Hanalei Gourmet (again, hat tip to Ellen).  Despite the gourmet in the name, it was a casual mom-and-pop sit-down place that fit the laid-back vibe of Kauai.  Theyd advertised an early-bird special we were hoping to take advantage of, but it was only $2 off large-plate entrees, and neither of us was planning on ordering one to begin with.











I ended up getting a grilled chicken sandwich with pineapple aioli.  I was hoping that would make for a tasty dish, but apparently pineapple aioli translates to bland sauce that has no hint of pineapple flavor whatsoever.  So it ended up being a run-of-the-mill mediocre chicken sandwich.  Julie got a chicken salad that was served in a papaya boat, which made for a fun presentation.  She seemed to enjoy this more than I liked my meal.






However, I am happy to report that the dinner was saved by the inordinately large piece of chocolate cake we got for dessert.  Alls well that ends well.






Now I know I may not have sold you very hard on this restaurant, but I do think they own bonus points for putting the bathroom soap in a ketchup bottle.






Our day of nothing was drawing to a close, but we had one more destination in mindthe Hanalei Pier once again.  We drove back to the same parking lot where wed had our taco lunch and wandered out onto the beach to watch the sunset.  We didnt have to wait too long for the show to begin.  It started with (yawn) another rainbow.






And an outrigger canoe.






But enough of that.  You want to see a sunset.  Julie and I were hard-pressed to decide whether we liked this one or the one over Aulani better.  But we were thankful to have had the opportunity to witness both.


























Unfortunately, this was the point where some lower clouds rolled in and kind of ruined the light show.  But we still got some nice colors out of the rest of the evening.





















Have a magical weekend.

*Coming Up Next:*  A chapter where we actually do something!  Youll see the Grand Canyon of the Pacific.  And the stunning view from the top of the mountain.


----------



## KatMark

The heck with any other part of this update, I want this NOW!!!!





Oh my, it looks like heaven on a plate!

Okay, back to the other stuff, I guess.

The ice cream looks good...but it's not chocolate cake.

That pool and those flowers are simply stunning. I especially like the photo of the two chairs near the water...so peaceful and serene.

Sorry your chicken was disappointing, but hey you got the biggest piece of chocolate cake ever afterwards.

Your sunset pictures are truly spectacular.


----------



## franandaj

What a nice and peaceful day.  And ending it with a sunset and a big piece of chocolate cake is just perfect!


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

So....the picture with the two empty chairs is now my computer background.  Thanks for that!  It was previously the scene from PotC with the dog holding the keys 

That cake looks absolutely DELICIOUS.  Of course, you had my mouth watering at the mention of ice cream. Can't beat cookie dough! Except, apparently, you can, and you did.  Or at least Julie did.

Can't wait for the next update!


----------



## jedijill

Mmm, ice cream, cake and a Hawaiian sunset.  Life doesn't get much better!

Jill in CO


----------



## Dugette

Sounds like a wonderful day, just soaking up Hawaii. You don't need to "do something" every day - especially in a place that beautiful. Ice cream, pool time, checking out the views, and a sunset sounds perfect. Love the pictures of the sunset. Oh, and that lava ice cream flavor sounds delicious!


----------



## Poolrat

I love the 2 chairs one too as well as the sunset photos.   

Just can't help but smile and ..... wish I was there.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

KatMark said:


> The heck with any other part of this update, I want this NOW!!!!



Never get between a woman and her chocolate.



KatMark said:


> Oh my, it looks like heaven on a plate!
> 
> Okay, back to the other stuff, I guess.



I remember that being the best part of the meal.



KatMark said:


> The ice cream looks good...but it's not chocolate cake.



Starting to sense a theme here.



KatMark said:


> That pool and those flowers are simply stunning. I especially like the photo of the two chairs near the water...so peaceful and serene.



Thanks!  I liked that one too.



KatMark said:


> Sorry your chicken was disappointing, but hey you got the biggest piece of chocolate cake ever afterwards.



Wait--what??  There was chocolate cake?



KatMark said:


> Your sunset pictures are truly spectacular.







franandaj said:


> What a nice and peaceful day.  And ending it with a sunset and a big piece of chocolate cake is just perfect!



I've had plenty of nice and peaceful days in Delaware, but Kauai seemed more memorable for some reason.



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> So....the picture with the two empty chairs is now my computer background.  Thanks for that!  It was previously the scene from PotC with the dog holding the keys



Glad you liked it!  We are flattered.  And I think that dog stole a taco from me.



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> That cake looks absolutely DELICIOUS.  Of course, you had my mouth watering at the mention of ice cream. Can't beat cookie dough! Except, apparently, you can, and you did.  Or at least Julie did.



I think it was actually a white chocolate ice cream that she had, rather than straight-up vanilla.  Of course, this was months ago, so it could have been sardine-flavored for all I know.



jedijill said:


> Mmm, ice cream, cake and a Hawaiian sunset.  Life doesn't get much better!
> 
> Jill in CO



Gonna have to agree with that.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Dugette said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day, just soaking up Hawaii. You don't need to "do something" every day - especially in a place that beautiful. Ice cream, pool time, checking out the views, and a sunset sounds perfect. Love the pictures of the sunset. Oh, and that lava ice cream flavor sounds delicious!



We really needed the rest.  Although I will point out that resting was not without its consequences, as I'll explain in the next chapter.  But you can burn yourself out if you push too hard.



Poolrat said:


> I love the 2 chairs one too as well as the sunset photos.
> 
> Just can't help but smile and ..... wish I was there.



 Glad you enjoyed them!  I wish I was back there too.


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Im pretty sure theres a law somewhere that says if you didnt order enough food for lunch, you have to make up for it by going to get ice cream.  And if there isnt a law, there should be.


If you want to bring this to the DDC as a new MANLAW, I'd definitely Second it. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We bought a shirt for my little nephew as well, because you cant beat a toddler rocking a Hawaiian shirt.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> After that?  It was hot.  We were tired.  Our condo had a pool.  Done.


Good plan!  The pool looks awesome! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Theyd advertised an early-bird special we were hoping to take advantage of, but it was only $2 off large-plate entrees, and neither of us was planning on ordering one to begin with.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> However, I am happy to report that the dinner was saved by the inordinately large piece of chocolate cake we got for dessert.  Alls well that ends well.


::  I'm tempted to go to Hawaii just for that. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> But enough of that.  You want to see a sunset.  Julie and I were hard-pressed to decide whether we liked this one or the one over Aulani better.  But we were thankful to have had the opportunity to witness both.


Great pictures!  

When in Hawaii, you might as well enjoy as many variations of sunset views as you can.  And you've done a fine job of that.


----------



## eandesmom

Chocolate Cake as big as your head!  You can't go wrong with that.

Even if you did have ice cream already that day... 

The pool and the sunset look fabulous, just 

Sigh.

Lovely.


----------



## aboveH20

I've been occasionally posting to an unofficial trip report I started after our Aulani trip.  I just mentioned that we had been alerted to the possibility of a DVC tour capped off by a $100 gift card due to one of your previous posts.  I wanted to give you credit and thank you for mentioning it so we knew it would be informative and that we would be able to leave the presentation without any commitments to hand over future grandchildren.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> If you want to bring this to the DDC as a new MANLAW, I'd definitely Second it.



I guess I'd better make sure my cut/paste buttons work.



afwdwfan said:


> Good plan!  The pool looks awesome!



It was pretty nice.  And refreshing on a hot day.



afwdwfan said:


> ::  I'm tempted to go to Hawaii just for that.



I'm pretty sure that's the main reason people go to Hawaii: the cake.



afwdwfan said:


> Great pictures!
> 
> When in Hawaii, you might as well enjoy as many variations of sunset views as you can.  And you've done a fine job of that.



Thanks!  We were surprised how many evenings we had sunsets blocked by cloud cover.  I think it was a little rainier than normal on our trip.  First world problems.



eandesmom said:


> Chocolate Cake as big as your head!  You can't go wrong with that.



This also is a law of nature.



eandesmom said:


> Even if you did have ice cream already that day...



As always, the calories don't count on vacation.



eandesmom said:


> The pool and the sunset look fabulous, just
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Lovely.







aboveH20 said:


> I've been occasionally posting to an unofficial trip report I started after our Aulani trip.  I just mentioned that we had been alerted to the possibility of a DVC tour capped off by a $100 gift card due to one of your previous posts.  I wanted to give you credit and thank you for mentioning it so we knew it would be informative and that we would be able to leave the presentation without any commitments to hand over future grandchildren.



I'm glad it helped you out!  And with that $100 I'm sure you came away with quite the haul, like a t-shirt and a couple of pens.


----------



## that's nice

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Take a moment, if you will, and imagine spending a night on an idyllic tropical island..
> And, apparently, a rooster.  A big ugly rooster who believes it is his God-given duty to announce that the sun is coming up just past 5-FREAKIN-OCLOCK IN THE MORNING and do so at a decibel level equal to a dump truck rumbling through a nitroglycerin plant.


Maybe that's why the room was so cheap? 



> Here was the view from our bedroom balcony in the morning (minus the @#$% chicken):


Stunning! 



> On the other side, we finally got to see Hawaiis state bird: The nene.


So that's where that got that dance from!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG-Uklbqjjc





> The fields below are taro fields, which is the plant that produces that delicious Hawaiian staple, poi.  You know, the purple crap I never want to taste again.


You know you could of went don there and set it on fire. If you got caught you could of said you thought it was a sugar cane field. 




> Here are the kids.  Note the excellent composition of this photo.


Beautiful shot!



> By the way, the mountain range here on Kauai is known as the wettest spot on earthwell over 400 inches of rain fall on the peaks annually.  But on this day, it sure does look clear, doesnt it?  *Looks like this would have been a great day to be up there.*


Until you were an hour in and it started pouring on you. 



> And yes, we busted out the Aulani shirts again.  Because we had to justify the expense.






> We reached the end of the road where there were several parking areas, both for the beach and the Kalalau Trail.  Im not sure how long this guy had been parked here, but it was evident that he chosepoorly.


I bet no one is gonna ding his door. 



> Kilauea Lighthouse.  Theres a fee to enter the grounds, but cheapskates like us were able to park at the overlook and observe the gorgeous scenery from there.


Gorgeous! WIsh I was there right now. 



> It was already lunchtime, and we hadnt bought any PB&J.  To tell the truth, we may have been sick of it at that point anyway.


What? What? WHAT!!!!!!!!




> So we drove back to Hanalei, headed towards the pier on the northeast end of the beach, and sought out a gourmet delicacy that had been recommended by Ellen (podsnel) in her Hawaiian trip report: The taco truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The menu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great prices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went for a mix of the carne asada and kalua pork tacos.  I had the beef, and it was excellent.  My only regret was ordering 1 instead of 2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't go back? Did they only allow 1 order per day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only photo I have of the pork taco is this model-quality shot of Scotty eating his:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another don't of photography: Taking pictures of people while they're eating.
Click to expand...


----------



## that's nice

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Im pretty sure theres a law somewhere that says if you didnt order enough food for lunch, you have to make up for it by going to get ice cream.  And if there isnt a law, there should be.


should be a MAN LAW! 



> Julie won the day with something called Mauna Kea Eruption or something to that effect.  Vanilla ice cream with brownie lava rocks and raspberry swirl making the lava.


Ding ding ding!!!!! We have a winner!!!!!



> We bought a shirt for my little nephew as well, because you cant beat a toddler rocking a Hawaiian shirt.


I break out a Hawaiian shirt in the summer for a day. Why am I telling you this? 



> I ended up getting a grilled chicken sandwich with pineapple aioli.  I was hoping that would make for a tasty dish, but apparently pineapple aioli translates to bland sauce that has no hint of pineapple flavor whatsoever.  So it ended up being a run-of-the-mill mediocre chicken sandwich.


I think it's time to let Julie order for you. You seem to have bad luck. 



>


Gorgeous pictures. It always makes for a beautiful sunset when there are some clouds involved.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Im pretty sure theres a law somewhere that says if you didnt order enough food for lunch, you have to make up for it by going to get ice cream.




Theres also a secret codicil to that law which says that even if you did have enough food for lunch,
you should fortify it by going out for Ice cream. 

So theres no way you can loose on this one.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> If I recall correctly, most of us went with chocolate chip cookie dough



Most folks follow similar patterns when it comes to ice cream.
Not me but most folks.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> but Julie won the day with something called Mauna Kea Eruption or something to that effect. Vanilla ice cream with brownie lava rocks and raspberry swirl making the lava.



Yep   She wins.
Id have been hard pressed to pass that one up
Vanilla and raspberry and even then you still get some chocolate; thats a winner.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Note Dave taking the goofball trophy for this photo.



Well someones gotta step up.  Not to worry
Scotty will Happen very soon.  Im pretty certain of that one.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> After that? It was hot. We were tired. Our condo had a pool. Done.



Sound logic if ever Ive encountered it.
(Dang nice pool too.)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was a pretty nice pool, too.



Wait I just said that
_ **queue Twilight Zone theme music***_



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We ended up spending most of the afternoon here. Unfortunately, I do not have photo evidence that anyone got dunked, had their head shoved into waterfalls, or anything of that nature, so it must not have happened.



I aint buyin it mate.
You may have concealed the evidence, but I know better.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I ended up getting a grilled chicken sandwich with pineapple aioli. I was hoping that would make for a tasty dish, but apparently pineapple aioli translates to bland sauce that has no hint of pineapple flavor whatsoever. So it ended up being a run-of-the-mill mediocre chicken sandwich.



Aioli?   No, no what was called for here was a pairing of that chicken
(or rooster as the case may be) and big ol slab of fire grilled pineapple 
that had been basted in butter while picking up its caramelization and 
grill marks.  That would have elevated it from mere sandwich up to 
the lofty status of Samich.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> However, I am happy to report that the dinner was saved by the inordinately large piece of chocolate cake we got for dessert.



And one of the other kids got to win the goofball trophy in the picture as well.

All was right with the world.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Now I know I may not have sold you very hard on this restaurant, but I do think they own bonus points for putting the bathroom soap in a ketchup bottle.



Better than no soap, but by the look of the bathroom in question
industrial strength detergent might have been more appropriate.  
Then again, it is an old building and they do serve chocolate cake 
cut in slices the size of a goofballs head.

So well cut them a bit of slack here.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Our day of nothing was drawing to a close, but we had one more destination in mindthe Hanalei Pier once again. We drove back to the same parking lot where wed had our taco lunch and wandered out onto the beach to watch the sunset. We didnt have to wait too long for the show to begin. It started with (yawn) another rainbow.



Poor yall.  I feel so bad for ya.
(having to suffering the life of CJ and all)

Thats an awful lot of nothin yall did there.
I wish my days were even half as boring as that.





Oh, and I rather like that last picture there



Captain_Oblivious said:


>




Nice!


----------



## podsnel

Wow! This is amazing! I have this crazy sense of Deja vu......lol- isn't Kauai AMAZING!!! Even when you really are just hangin- really, doing anything therre is just better. 

I REALLY want to go back. BAD. Specifically to Kauai- although I honestly would love going to any of those islands again, and hope I will... But Kauai is special. Pure paradise.

Love that you ate at the taco truck. Sooooooo yummy! And who can beat that view? It seriously brings tears to my eyes. That pier at sunset is my favorite sunset on earth. But I can understand where you are conflicted, Aulani sunsets are pretty special- ahhhhhhhh........ My wallpaper on my phone is that pier at sunset- lucky me, I see it every day. It's not quite the same tho.

I REALLY want to go back- did I mention that?

Thanks for the return trip- and all the gorgeous pics. Heaven.


----------



## KelleyK75

I know I am way late to the party but I just came upon your TR and I am subbing in.  Hawaii has always been a place I wanted to visit, and the pictures you've posted are gorgeous.  I can't wait to visit there some day!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

that's nice said:


> Maybe that's why the room was so cheap?



 Hadn't thought of that...



that's nice said:


> Stunning!







that's nice said:


> So that's where that got that dance from!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG-Uklbqjjc



Um...sure, why not?




that's nice said:


> You know you could of went don there and set it on fire. If you got caught you could of said you thought it was a sugar cane field.



Just think of all the needless suffering that could have ended right there.



that's nice said:


> Beautiful shot!



Thanks!



that's nice said:


> Until you were an hour in and it started pouring on you.



Well...stay tuned.



that's nice said:


> I bet no one is gonna ding his door.



I'm not taking that bet.



that's nice said:


> Gorgeous! WIsh I was there right now.



You and me both.



that's nice said:


> What? What? WHAT!!!!!!!!



I know, right?  Even we get sick of PB&J.



that's nice said:


> Great prices!



Definitely for Hawaii.



that's nice said:


> You couldn't go back? Did they only allow 1 order per day?



There was a bit of a line later.  And ice cream sounded awfully good.



that's nice said:


> Another don't of photography: Taking pictures of people while they're eating.



Aw, come on.  I like that one. 



that's nice said:


> should be a MAN LAW!







that's nice said:


> Ding ding ding!!!!! We have a winner!!!!!



I still like cookies & cream better.



that's nice said:


> I break out a Hawaiian shirt in the summer for a day. Why am I telling you this?



Because you want me to say, "Pictures or it didn't happen."



that's nice said:


> I think it's time to let Julie order for you. You seem to have bad luck.



Don't worry, I'll rally later.



that's nice said:


> Gorgeous pictures. It always makes for a beautiful sunset when there are some clouds involved.



That definitely adds color.  But some of these were blocking the sun entirely.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Theres also a secret codicil to that law which says that even if you did have enough food for lunch,
> you should fortify it by going out for Ice cream.
> 
> So theres no way you can loose on this one.



I like it.  So amended.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Most folks follow similar patterns when it comes to ice cream.
> Not me but most folks.



I like it with more Oreos, myself.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yep   She wins.
> Id have been hard pressed to pass that one up
> Vanilla and raspberry and even then you still get some chocolate; thats a winner.



Looking at the menu, it appears it was actually white chocolate ice cream and not vanilla.  Not sure how different that really is.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well someones gotta step up.  Not to worry
> Scotty will Happen very soon.  Im pretty certain of that one.



It does seem inevitable.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sound logic if ever Ive encountered it.
> (Dang nice pool too.)
> 
> Wait I just said that
> _ **queue Twilight Zone theme music***_



[Keanu Reeves Face] Whoa. [/Keanu Reeves Face]



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I aint buyin it mate.
> You may have concealed the evidence, but I know better.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Aioli?   No, no what was called for here was a pairing of that chicken
> (or rooster as the case may be) and big ol slab of fire grilled pineapple
> that had been basted in butter while picking up its caramelization and
> grill marks.  That would have elevated it from mere sandwich up to
> the lofty status of Samich.



Could not agree more.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And one of the other kids got to win the goofball trophy in the picture as well.
> 
> All was right with the world.



I was due.  Can't just roll ever and let the kids win.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Better than no soap, but by the look of the bathroom in question
> industrial strength detergent might have been more appropriate.
> Then again, it is an old building and they do serve chocolate cake
> cut in slices the size of a goofballs head.
> 
> So well cut them a bit of slack here.



These are the risks you tend to run when you eat in a dive.  Generally it's worth the risk.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Poor yall.  I feel so bad for ya.
> (having to suffering the life of CJ and all)
> 
> Thats an awful lot of nothin yall did there.
> I wish my days were even half as boring as that.



Yeah, it was a tough one, all right.  I was so ready to go back home and work I--ok, I can't say that with a straight face.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh, and I rather like that last picture there
> 
> 
> Nice!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> Wow! This is amazing! I have this crazy sense of Deja vu......lol- isn't Kauai AMAZING!!! Even when you really are just hangin- really, doing anything therre is just better.



Such a beautiful island.  Thanks for your TR, it helped me in my research quite a bit. 



podsnel said:


> I REALLY want to go back. BAD. Specifically to Kauai- although I honestly would love going to any of those islands again, and hope I will... But Kauai is special. Pure paradise.



Julie and I thought Oahu and Kauai were the two most beautiful islands.  Of course, this is like arguing over the prettiest supermodel.  And I don't know if I can go back without trying to get back to Aulani again.



podsnel said:


> Love that you ate at the taco truck. Sooooooo yummy! And who can beat that view? It seriously brings tears to my eyes. That pier at sunset is my favorite sunset on earth. But I can understand where you are conflicted, Aulani sunsets are pretty special- ahhhhhhhh........ My wallpaper on my phone is that pier at sunset- lucky me, I see it every day. It's not quite the same tho.



Maybe we should go compare them again.  We need to be thorough here.



podsnel said:


> I REALLY want to go back- did I mention that?



Really?  I hadn't heard.



podsnel said:


> Thanks for the return trip- and all the gorgeous pics. Heaven.



Glad you enjoyed them!



KelleyK75 said:


> I know I am way late to the party but I just came upon your TR and I am subbing in.  Hawaii has always been a place I wanted to visit, and the pictures you've posted are gorgeous.  I can't wait to visit there some day!



 I hope you can get there!  It's a special place.


----------



## MEK

Oh why do your tempt me so with that ginormous chocolate cake?  that looks amazing even if your sandwich was just "eh"

What a perfect day of doing nothing!  The condo pool is absolutely beautiful!  And that view of the water is lovely!  

And your sunset pictures - just lovely!


----------



## OurDogCisco

Love the sunset pictures at the pier....  We weren't impressed with hanalei gourmet either.  Also it is okay to do nothing in Hawaii.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MEK said:


> Oh why do your tempt me so with that ginormous chocolate cake?  that looks amazing even if your sandwich was just "eh"



It helped to end the meal on a positive note.  Mmmm...ginormous chocolate cake...








MEK said:


> What a perfect day of doing nothing!  The condo pool is absolutely beautiful!  And that view of the water is lovely!



It was a great spot to rest!  



MEK said:


> And your sunset pictures - just lovely!







OurDogCisco said:


> Love the sunset pictures at the pier....  We weren't impressed with hanalei gourmet either.  Also it is okay to do nothing in Hawaii.



Must be my upbringing...I always feel a little guilty doing nothing.  Like I'm missing out on something.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

You wouldn’t think of Kauai as a place where you would need to worry about rush hour traffic.  But there is only one main highway connecting all of the towns on the island, so unfortunately it is a concern—especially if, like us, you want to travel from one side of the island to the other.  This meant we would need an early wake-up call.  So we set the rooster alarm for approximately 5 a.m., and the little punk worked like a charm.

Our first stop was a few miles down the road at the Kilauea Bakery, not far from the lighthouse we’d visited the previous day.  It’s been so long now I can’t remember what everybody had, but I remember this being a quality stop for coffee and pastries, with the added bonus that they actually stocked all of the items displayed on their menu.

With that, we were on the road.  I mentioned that there’s only one main road on the island.  The stretch between the towns of Lihue and Kapa’a handles the heaviest volumes, and there is a second land northbound to try and help keep the traffic moving.  However, during the morning rush, most of the traffic is heading southbound into Lihue.  This seems like a good time to ask you to play Amateur Highway Engineer.  Say you don’t have enough money to build another lane in the southbound direction.  How would you handle the traffic volumes during the morning rush hour?

Obviously, you’d do this:






Hey, it may be low-budget, but it worked.  And while it was slightly disconcerting for me to be driving on the left side of a double-yellow line, I couldn’t help but wonder who the poor sap was whose job was to get up at 4 a.m. and place every single one of these orange cones for miles…and then have to go pick them up again later in the day.  It’s a living, I guess.

We were able to beat the traffic and managed to avoid the notorious Kauai speed traps as well.  It took about an hour and a half to get down to the southwest corner of the island, which was the entry point for Waimea Canyon State Park.

Known as the Grand Canyon of the Pacific, Waimea Canyon is the result of an ancient volcano giving way to erosion and a fault line, creating a canyon 10 miles long and over 3,000 feet deep.  Given the heavy rainfall the area receives and Kauai’s famous rust-colored dirt, the colors and scenery are particularly eye-catching.

That is, when you can see it.

That bit about rainfall I mentioned?  Well, it just so happens that the top of Mount Wai’ale’ale, the highest point on Kauai, either receives the most annual rainfall in the world or is near the top of the list (reports vary).  There’s a location in India that is also in the running, although it receives most of its rain during the monsoon season, while Wai’ale’ale gets rain a stunning 335 – 360 days out of the year.

Now if you’ll indulge me, let me set the Wayback Machine to the distant past of the previous day.  Remember those beautiful clear pictures of the Kauai mountains?  The abundant sunshine?  In a place that receives rain over 90% of the year, that sure looked like it would have been a great day to go up the mountain, wouldn’t you say?

Anyway, we started the drive up into the park.  There was sun to the west, so even though we saw some gray skies ahead, we hoped there would be some clear spots.  A few miles up the road, we found a dirt parking area for our first view of the canyon:






Hmm…a little hazy, for sure.  Not very encouraging.

The kids had been arguing over something in the car, and as all arguments between kids go, I’m sure it was over something extremely important and relevant to the well-being of the human race.  I only mention this so I can post this picture of the kids shunning each other at the overlook.  I did resist the urge to utter the immortal Dad line in the car: “Stop or we’re turning around and going home!”






We got back in the car once everyone had worked out whether staying at a Holiday Inn Express really does make you smarter, or whatever their issue was.  By the time we reached the first “official” lookout, everyone appeared to be in a better mood.  Dave continued his attempts to win the Goofball Trophy.






We walked up the short path to the lookout to take in the deep, blazing colors of the Grand Canyon of the Pacific:






Sigh.  This weather was not cooperating at all.  I do think you can see enough to realize that this really is a spectacular place, though.  We were baffled as to why fish ponds on the Big Island merited National Park status while this place was relegated to being a mere state park.  

Looking back down to the south shows that there were indeed some blue skies to be found that day. Just not in the direction we were traveling.






Nobody likes a quitter, so we forged on ahead.  At the next overlook, we found a nice couple from Pennsylvania who offered to take a family picture for us in this spectacular location.  Christmas card?






Ok, this is just getting ridiculous.  Our situation has not improved.






We made it to the top of the canyon, where the Koke’e Lodge is located along with a small visitor center.  Not a whole lot to see there, but we busied ourselves for a little while hoping to give the clouds time to clear.  We are nothing if not optimists.  After waiting a while, with a few not-entirely-based-on-fact claims of, “I think it’s letting up!”, we set out for the viewpoints at the top of the mountain.  The goal here was to see the glorious Na Pali Coast from above, reveling in the sheer, rugged cliffs dropping straight down to the azure-blue ocean.  On the drive, we noticed this sign at a driveway:






Much of the mountain’s west side is restricted property, owned by the U.S. Military.  I don’t want to speculate as to what kinds of installations reside under the rock or within the mountain itself, but some locals have named the area “Ka-Boom Mountain.”  So take that for what it’s worth.

We finally made it to the end of the road.  We climbed out of our car, walked to the edge, and paused for a moment to savor the view, and our good fortune in being present in that place to witness it.  Ladies and gentlemen (and Tim), I give you the stunning Kalalau Valley on the Na Pali Coast:






You just don’t get to see sights like that every day, do you?  Obviously, this wasn’t our day.  If you would like to know what this view should actually look like, I invite you to check out podsnel’s Hawaii TR here.






We were somewhat dejected, knowing this was our only shot to see this place.  But from what I can tell, our experience is very, very commonplace.  Much like seeing these guys:






I’m pretty sure that was Extra Crispy’s cousin, Original Recipe.  

We drove back down the way we came and stopped again at the canyon overlooks, just to see if the view had improved at all.  We took a halfhearted look and—hey, what’s this?  Is that actual color?






Wild goats:






Looking back up the mountain, we could see that the top was still socked in, but things had at least improved here at the canyon.  So we were thankful for that.  It could have been a total washout, but through patience and some good luck, it was only a partial washout!











*Coming Up Next: * It’s been a while since we visited a unique burger joint, don’t you think?


----------



## glennbo123

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, it may be low-budget, but it worked.  And while it was slightly disconcerting for me to be driving on the left side of a double-yellow line, I couldnt help but wonder who the poor sap was whose job was to get up at 4 a.m. and place every single one of these orange cones for milesand then have to go pick them up again later in the day.  Its a living, I guess.



Dang, I can't think what movie it is, but there's a comedy with a car chase where somebody steals a DOT truck and throughout the chase the worker at the back keeps putting down cones.  Wish I could come up with it.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> By the time we reached the first official lookout, everyone appeared to be in a better mood.  Dave continued his attempts to win the Goofball Trophy.



It seems that Dave _was_ the official "lookout".



Captain_Oblivious said:


> At the next overlook, we found a nice couple from Pennsylvania who offered to take a family picture for us in this spectacular location.



There are nice couples in Pennsylvania?   



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looking back up the mountain, we could see that the top was still socked in, but things had at least improved here at the canyon.  So we were thankful for that.  It could have been a total washout, but through patience and some good luck, it was only a partial washout!



Hey, you'd rather be there right now wouldn't you?  Think of it that way!


----------



## KatMark

Captain_Oblivious said:


> The kids had been arguing over something in the car, and as all arguments between kids go, Im sure it was over something extremely important and relevant to the well-being of the human race.  I only mention this so I can post this picture of the kids shunning each other at the overlook.  I did resist the urge to utter the immortal Dad line in the car: Stop or were turning around and going home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord does this bring back memories.
> 
> We got back in the car once everyone had worked out whether staying at a Holiday Inn Express really does make you smarter, or whatever their issue was.  By the time we reached the first official lookout, everyone appeared to be in a better mood.  Dave continued his attempts to win the Goofball Trophy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it took our two boys a lot longer than that to get over whatever it was they were debating, fighting over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> We were somewhat dejected, knowing this was our only shot to see this place.  But from what I can tell, our experience is very, very commonplace.  Much like seeing these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the alarm clock!
> 
> Im pretty sure that was Extra Crispys cousin, Original Recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild goats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back up the mountain, we could see that the top was still socked in, but things had at least improved here at the canyon.  So we were thankful for that.  It could have been a total washout, but through patience and some good luck, it was only a partial washout!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coming Up Next: * Its been a while since we visited a unique burger joint, dont you think?



Much better; I'm glad the day wasn't an entire wash with the view.

Can't wait for your unique burger joint.

P.S. Did I send you link to my PTR? I can't remember. If not, link is in my siggy.


----------



## Flossbolna

Captain, I am finally caught up with your trip report! What an epic adventure! I really loved the sunset pictures form your lazy day at Kauai! I like how the clouds do add drama to the pictures!

Sorry that those nasty clouds stayed around for your next day's adventure though. I can understand how disappointing that is! I once hiked along the English coast with my father and the one day when we were supposed to come to a really spectacular stretch of coast line we were just hiking through dense fog and did not see anything. At least it cleared up for those spectacular canyons!!


----------



## Poolrat

glennbo123 said:


> Dang, I can't think what movie it is, but there's a comedy with a car chase where somebody steals a DOT truck and throughout the chase the worker at the back keeps putting down cones.  Wish I could come up with it.



One of the Police Academy movies????    



Mark for such difficult conditions to overcome you sure got a few wonderful shots.  

Oh the kids fighting in the car..... and you have proof.     Priceless.


You got some great family shots all of them suitable for a Christmas card.  


Oh yes a burger joint..


----------



## glennbo123

Poolrat said:


> One of the Police Academy movies????



I think you might be right Pat.


----------



## MEK

Looks like you guys got out of the car just in time to prevent a major sibling  meltdown.  I'm glad all was forgiven in short order!  

Boo to the crappy weather.  But I think you're right - It looks like it was only a partial washout.  The pictures of the canyon on the way down are really lovely and you got some GREAT family shots.  Very nice.  

Yup - I would NOT want to be the person who puts all those traffic cones out every morning and takes them back down again.


----------



## podsnel

I am SO glad you got a decent look at the canyon- what a relief! When we were there they kept telling us that we were lucky to see what we saw- but you have REALLY made that point to me. 

So sorry. 

Very glad the kids made up before the end of the post.

In that situation (and the situation tonight where Timmy basically blamed not doing homework on April 1st on breathing) Pods always has the same remark-

Whose idea was it to have kids anyway???



Well??????


----------



## KelleyK75

That's too bad about the clouds that day.  You do have some great shots though, and the canyon is really pretty.  Your family shots are really nice, and I had to laugh at the kids shunning each other.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> Dang, I can't think what movie it is, but there's a comedy with a car chase where somebody steals a DOT truck and throughout the chase the worker at the back keeps putting down cones.  Wish I could come up with it.



That doesn't ring a bell for me.  But it sounds funny.  You'd think I would be up on all of the classic DOT worker scenes in Hollywood history.




glennbo123 said:


> It seems that Dave _was_ the official "lookout".



I'd look out for him, that's for darn sure.



glennbo123 said:


> There are nice couples in Pennsylvania?



Maybe they're nicer in Hawaii.  Or when you meet them at a Delaware Cheesecake Factory. 



glennbo123 said:


> Hey, you'd rather be there right now wouldn't you?  Think of it that way!



  A thousand times yes.



KatMark said:


> Lord does this bring back memories.



Oh good, it's not just us. 



KatMark said:


> Unfortunately, it took our two boys a lot longer than that to get over whatever it was they were debating, fighting over.



It always depends on the fight.  The stupider the subject matter, the longer it goes on.



KatMark said:


> Nice!



That picture?  You can barely see us.  Or is that why it's nice?



KatMark said:


> Yes, the alarm clock!







KatMark said:


> Much better; I'm glad the day wasn't an entire wash with the view.



Me too.  Especially considering that was our only chance to see this.



KatMark said:


> Can't wait for your unique burger joint.



Mmmm...I'm hungry.



KatMark said:


> P.S. Did I send you link to my PTR? I can't remember. If not, link is in my siggy.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Flossbolna said:


> Captain, I am finally caught up with your trip report!







Flossbolna said:


> What an epic adventure! I really loved the sunset pictures form your lazy day at Kauai! I like how the clouds do add drama to the pictures!



I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures!  We don't get sunsets like that in Delaware for some reason. 



Flossbolna said:


> Sorry that those nasty clouds stayed around for your next day's adventure though. I can understand how disappointing that is! I once hiked along the English coast with my father and the one day when we were supposed to come to a really spectacular stretch of coast line we were just hiking through dense fog and did not see anything. At least it cleared up for those spectacular canyons!!



It's always luck of the draw with weather, isn't it?  Especially in a place known for high rainfall.  I'm still working on a device to control the weather so we can get a clear view.



Poolrat said:


> One of the Police Academy movies????



 That narrows it down to something like 15 movies, right?  



Poolrat said:


> Mark for such difficult conditions to overcome you sure got a few wonderful shots.



Thanks!  We tried our best. 



Poolrat said:


> Oh the kids fighting in the car..... and you have proof.     Priceless.







Poolrat said:


> You got some great family shots all of them suitable for a Christmas card.



Maybe not the super-rainy one. 



Poolrat said:


> Oh yes a burger joint..







glennbo123 said:


> I think you might be right Pat.



How many of these movies have you two watched, anyway?


----------



## that's nice

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Our first stop was a few miles down the road at the Kilauea Bakery, not far from the lighthouse we’d visited the previous day.


I aaas gonna asked if it was stocked and a pot head was running it but you answered that.


> It’s been so long now I can’t remember what everybody had, but I remember this being a quality stop for coffee and pastries, with the added bonus that they actually stocked all of the items displayed on their menu.


See. 



> Obviously, you’d do this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it may be low-budget, but it worked.


You should bring this idea home and save those Delaware residents millions of dollars- then run for office. 



> That is, when you can see it.










>


…And then Dave happened. 

What happened to the …And then Scotty happened?'s?



> Much of the mountain’s west side is restricted property, owned by the U.S. Military.  I don’t want to speculate as to what kinds of installations reside under the rock or within the mountain itself, but some locals have named the area “Ka-Boom Mountain.”  So take that for what it’s worth.








> We finally made it to the end of the road.  We climbed out of our car, walked to the edge, and paused for a moment to savor the view, and our good fortune in being present in that place to witness it.  Ladies and gentlemen (and Tim),


Hey I got a shout out!!!! 

…wait a sec… what r u trying to say?  



> I give you the stunning Kalalau Valley on the Na Pali Coast:


amazing! 



> You just don’t get to see sights like that every day, do you?  Obviously, this wasn’t our day.  If you would like to know what this view should actually look like, I invite you to check out podsnel’s Hawaii TR here.


Ooooooh, so that's what is supposed to look like! Beautiful! 



> We drove back down the way we came and stopped again at the canyon overlooks, just to see if the view had improved at all.  We took a halfhearted look and—hey, what’s this?  Is that actual color?


So it wasn't all doom and gloom? 



> *Coming Up Next: * It’s been a while since we visited a unique burger joint, don’t you think?




I think we've gone like 3-4 posts without burgers. SLACKER!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

that's nice said:


> I aaas gonna asked if it was stocked and a pot head was running it but you answered that.
> 
> See.



I like to make you guys work a little extra harder on the snarky commentary by catching the obvious jokes first. 



that's nice said:


> You should bring this idea home and save those Delaware residents millions of dollars- then run for office.



I work for the government.  The people in charge have absolutely no interest in saving money whatsoever. 



that's nice said:


> And then Dave happened.
> 
> What happened to the And then Scotty happened?'s?



Scotty seems to have run out of steam here.  We should be thankful Dave was picking up the slack.



that's nice said:


> Hey I got a shout out!!!!
> 
> wait a sec what r u trying to say?



Nothing, I just needed somebody to make fun of.  I would have gone after Barry, but he hasn't commented in a while. 



that's nice said:


> amazing!



We traveled 6,000 miles to see that fog!



that's nice said:


> Ooooooh, so that's what is supposed to look like! Beautiful!



Some people have all the luck.



that's nice said:


> So it wasn't all doom and gloom?



I'd say only 58% gloom.



that's nice said:


> I think we've gone like 3-4 posts without burgers. SLACKER!



Yikes, we'd better make up for that quickly!  Sorry, I hadn't realized it had been so long.


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> It’s been so long now I can’t remember what everybody had, but I remember this being a quality stop for coffee and pastries, with the added bonus that they actually stocked all of the items displayed on their menu.


Well, isn't that a nice surprise. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I couldn’t help but wonder who the poor sap was whose job was to get up at 4 a.m. and place every single one of these orange cones for miles…and then have to go pick them up again later in the day.  It’s a living, I guess.


Gotta make those DOT employees do _something_ to earn their pay.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Now if you’ll indulge me, let me set the Wayback Machine to the distant past of the previous day.  Remember those beautiful clear pictures of the Kauai mountains?  The abundant sunshine?  In a place that receives rain over 90% of the year, that sure looked like it would have been a great day to go up the mountain, wouldn’t you say?


Who planned this trip, anyway?  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I only mention this so I can post this picture of the kids shunning each other at the overlook.


Never has there been a more "real" family vacation picture.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nobody likes a quitter, so we forged on ahead.  At the next overlook, we found a nice couple from Pennsylvania who offered to take a family picture for us in this spectacular location.  Christmas card?


Pretty bad when the haze is so bad that it begins to obscure the people standing 8 feet away. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I don’t want to speculate as to what kinds of installations reside under the rock or within the mountain itself, but some locals have named the area “Ka-Boom Mountain.”  So take that for what it’s worth.


Sounds like a fun place to me!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ladies and gentlemen (and Tim)






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wild goats


Ok... that settles it.  If I can learn to enjoy the taste of goat meat, I think I could manage to pull off a budget trip to Hawaii.  Between Extra Crispy, Original, the wild hogs and the wild goats, you could eat like a king.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> You wouldnt think of Kauai as a place where you would need to worry about rush hour traffic. But there is only one main highway connecting all of the towns on the island, so unfortunately it is a concern



Ahhhh all the comforts of home 
But, its still in Hawaii so it still wins




Captain_Oblivious said:


> This meant we would need an early wake-up call. So we set the rooster alarm for approximately 5 a.m., and the little punk worked like a charm.



 
I thought yall had rooster sandwiches with pineapple aioli the night before?
Obviously they skewered the wrong bird.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Our first stop was a few miles down the road at the Kilauea Bakery, not far from the lighthouse wed visited the previous day. Its been so long now I cant remember what everybody had, but I remember this being a quality stop for coffee and pastries, with the added bonus that they actually stocked all of the items displayed on their menu.



Yes, but were the clerks stoned out of their minds? 
You know we have very high standards for entertainment and service round here
And once a president has been set




Captain_Oblivious said:


> This seems like a good time to ask you to play Amateur Highway Engineer.



I dont know
Whats the starting salary and benefits like?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> And while it was slightly disconcerting for me to be driving on the left side of a double-yellow line



You could have been driving in a former Brit. Colony rather than a US state 
Then everything would have been completely backwards.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I couldnt help but wonder who the poor sap was whose job was to get up at 4 a.m. and place every single one of these orange cones for milesand then have to go pick them up again later in the day. Its a living, I guess.



A living in Hawaii
Still beats my current position of employment.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Given the heavy rainfall the area receives and Kauais famous rust-colored dirt, the colors and scenery are particularly eye-catching.
> 
> That is, when you can see it.



There always seems to be a catch doesnt there?
Either you cant see the scenery for the weather or you were just forced by circumstance to
steal a fist full of cash from an unsympathetic clerk that wouldnt take a check and now
you certainly dont have time to enjoy the view Ya know, It always something.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Waialeale gets rain a stunning 335  360 days out of the year.



The Old Faithful of rain.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The kids had been arguing over something in the car, and as all arguments between kids go, Im sure it was over something extremely important and relevant to the well-being of the human race.



Will you stop touching me!
Get off my side of the seat!
Theyre looking out my Window!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I only mention this so I can post this picture of the kids shunning each other at the overlook. I did resist the urge to utter the immortal Dad line in the car: Stop or were turning around and going home!



A herculean effort on your part to be sure




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Dave continued his attempts to win the Goofball Trophy.



Ah yes, the Kilroy pose; a classic in the pantheon of Goofballdom.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We walked up the short path to the lookout to take in the deep, blazing colors of the Grand Canyon of the Pacific:



OK it may not be blazing, but its certainly still quite stunning.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We were baffled as to why fish ponds on the Big Island merited National Park status while this place was relegated to being a mere state park.



Now that that there is a dang good question.
Id be curious as to the politics which resulted in this particular disparity of designation.
Money and power were surely involved, but just to what extent they figured might make
for an interesting story.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nobody likes a quitter,



Unless its the rain that happens to be quitting




Captain_Oblivious said:


> At the next overlook, we found a nice couple from Pennsylvania who offered to take a family picture for us in this spectacular location. Christmas card?
> 
> Ok, this is just getting ridiculous. Our situation has not improved.



Well at least the castle isnt burning down around you.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> You just dont get to see sights like that every day, do you?



Nope
The weather has to be truly awful to take in stuff like that.  

Sorry it was a bit of a bust visually, but experiences are still the reason we travel.
Heck, theyre the reason we live.

And as usual, you still have a great story.
And




Captain_Oblivious said:


>



The trip back down from the heights did yield better results.
That image right there is Christmas card worthy.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Well, isn't that a nice surprise.



It's the little things.



afwdwfan said:


> Gotta make those DOT employees do _something_ to earn their pay.



Pay?  We get paid?  Did I miss something?



afwdwfan said:


> Who planned this trip, anyway?



Some moron.  I'll never trust that guy again.



afwdwfan said:


> Never has there been a more "real" family vacation picture.



We aim for accuracy in reporting. 



afwdwfan said:


> Pretty bad when the haze is so bad that it begins to obscure the people standing 8 feet away.



Wait, there are people in that picture?!



afwdwfan said:


> Sounds like a fun place to me!



Until somebody lights a match.



afwdwfan said:


> Ok... that settles it.  If I can learn to enjoy the taste of goat meat, I think I could manage to pull off a budget trip to Hawaii.  Between Extra Crispy, Original, the wild hogs and the wild goats, you could eat like a king.



I don't know how common the goats are, but you could eat for a long time on the chickens running around.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ahhhh all the comforts of home
> But, its still in Hawaii so it still wins



Pretty much, yeah.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I thought yall had rooster sandwiches with pineapple aioli the night before?
> Obviously they skewered the wrong bird.



I guess we'll just have to keep trying.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yes, but were the clerks stoned out of their minds?
> You know we have very high standards for entertainment and service round here
> And once a president has been set



If they were, they hid it well.  It was early in the morning, too.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I dont know
> Whats the starting salary and benefits like?



For a highway engineer?  It doesn't matter if it's "starting" or not, you ain't gonna like the numbers.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You could have been driving in a former Brit. Colony rather than a US state
> Then everything would have been completely backwards.



I see what you did there...



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> A living in Hawaii
> Still beats my current position of employment.



But have you seen the cost of groceries?!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> There always seems to be a catch doesnt there?
> Either you cant see the scenery for the weather or you were just forced by circumstance to
> steal a fist full of cash from an unsympathetic clerk that wouldnt take a check and now
> you certainly dont have time to enjoy the view Ya know, It always something.



This sounds suspiciously like a movie quote, but I'm coming up empty.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The Old Faithful of rain.



Only not as photogenic.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Will you stop touching me!
> Get off my side of the seat!
> Theyre looking out my Window!



That NEVER happens in our car. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> A herculean effort on your part to be sure



Well, it was a long drive back home. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ah yes, the Kilroy pose; a classic in the pantheon of Goofballdom.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> OK it may not be blazing, but its certainly still quite stunning.



It would have been even better if we could have seen it all!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Now that that there is a dang good question.
> Id be curious as to the politics which resulted in this particular disparity of designation.
> Money and power were surely involved, but just to what extent they figured might make
> for an interesting story.



It just matters which lobbyist catches which ear at the right time.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Unless its the rain that happens to be quitting



True story.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well at least the castle isnt burning down around you.



*+1*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Nope
> The weather has to be truly awful to take in stuff like that.



But at least we traveled 6,000 miles to see the fog.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sorry it was a bit of a bust visually, but experiences are still the reason we travel.
> Heck, theyre the reason we live.
> 
> And as usual, you still have a great story.



And a reason to go back.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trip back down from the heights did yield better results.
> That image right there is Christmas card worthy.



This one was definitely in the running!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> This sounds suspiciously like a movie quote, but I'm coming up empty.



Homage rather than quote 
A bit of a nod to the way Clark ended up experiencing the Biggest Hole in the World


(Dont over think it I aint all that smart ya know.)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> That NEVER happens in our car.



Oh of course not goes without saying. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> But at least we traveled 6,000 miles to see the fog.



And youd do it again in a skinny minute if you could.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Homage rather than quote
> A bit of a nod to the way Clark ended up experiencing the Biggest Hole in the World
> 
> 
> (Dont over think it I aint all that smart ya know.)



Ah, I get it.  I did indeed overthink that one. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh of course not goes without saying.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And youd do it again in a skinny minute if you could.



Well, I might pay attention to the forecasts a little more.


----------



## Dugette

Too bad that you didn't get to enjoy the canyon in all of it's colorful beauty. Still looks pretty nice to me, though. Ha, nice lane dividers on that highway.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Dugette said:


> Too bad that you didn't get to enjoy the canyon in all of it's colorful beauty. Still looks pretty nice to me, though. Ha, nice lane dividers on that highway.



We did the best we could.  I was glad the clouds at least cleared a bit later in the morning.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

We interrupt this Trip Report to talk a bit about future vacation planning.  Mostly because I wanted to ask my dear readers' opinion over whether or not to add thousands of dollars of expenses to the end of trip.

We really racked our brains trying to come up with a trip that we could do this summer with a baby.  We are still trying to get to all 50 states, and the older kids have already done the east coast.  The clock is ticking before Sarah has to start worrying about summer jobs and college expenses, so felt a strong pull to keep trying to explore new places while we still can.  But most of the places we have left to explore are out west, and there are long distances between places of interest out west.

Naturally, the longer the drive, the less likely you are to go without incident when traveling with a baby.  Add in the need to stop every 2-3 hours for feedings, and western trips become more difficult.

We looked hard at several options.  We looked at the Upper Midwest--specifically Mt. Rushmore and the Black Hills (somebody, and I won't mention who, really wanted to hold baby Drew up in just the right way to get his mug alongside the Presidents on Rushmore).  But the Black Hills are a long drive from just about everywhere.  We tried to make it work, but no matter how we planned it, there were going to be at least two 8+hour driving days.

Same with Texas.  Big Bend National Park just isn't close to anything, and it's not something we would want to cut out of the trip.

We finally found some fairly cheap rates on airfare to Las Vegas.  We're not into casinos and gambling at all, but as we planned, we realized that it made for a good starting point for a tour of the Southwest.  Many of drives between points of interest only amounted to 2-4 hours, which felt more feasible to us.  So we ended up pulling the trigger, and we're spending 11 days in the American Southwest.  In late July.  Because when you think of late July, you naturally want to visit the desert.

I can write more about our plans later, but we're looking at visiting Hoover Dam, Bryce Canyon N.P., Zion N.P. the Grand Canyon, and Phoenix, AZ.

The question comes near the end of the trip.  We were looking at spending a couple of days relaxing at a resort in Phoenix to rest up after some longer drives.  Then we were going to swing west through Joshua Tree N.P. in California and the Mojave Desert National Preserve.

But then we got to thinking...(and you probably know where this is heading).

Google Maps says Joshua Tree N.P. is only 1 hour, 45 minutes from Anaheim, CA (discounting L.A. traffic, of course).

Rumor has it there is a popular tourist destination located in Anaheim.

So...do we try and get to Disneyland?

On the plus side, we're already going to be very close.  We are, of course, Disney geeks, and would love to see the original Disney park.  We wouldn't have to go very far out of our way on this trip to get there.  And I'm sure the kids would be thrilled.  I also think it would make for a better end to the vacation than 2 days in the desert.

On the downside, we don't have Julie's 2nd income anymore thanks to baby Drew.  So the extra money that funded Hawaii has gone away.  Disney, as you may have heard, is very expensive, especially because they get most of their money up front.  So a 1-day or 2-day ticket doesn't save you much.  It's going to be July, and hot, and crowded.  And we'll have to do a lot of child swaps on rides with the baby.

We got good prices on airfare and a rental van, so I'm reluctant to change the dates on the trip.  We can make it work if we cut our stay in Phoenix short by a day or two.  But it's still an expensive add-on, even staying at the cheapest Good Neighbor Hotel I can find.  We might only be able to afford a 1-day ticket.  Is it worth going if we have to skip a park?  It feels like it's on the edge of what we think we can afford.

On the other hand, it's not easy for us to get to California from Delaware.  It feels like we'd be missing an opportunity by being so close and not taking the time to go.  And of course we have a desire to go, since...well, it's Disney.

So I figured I'd post this note here and see what you think?  Is it worth the extra expense?  Or are we just setting ourselves up for an expensive, hot, crowded experience?


----------



## franandaj

Evidently I read this update on my phone and then didn't comment as I don't like commenting from the phone due to weird auto correct responses.

Even if it was cloudy, the canyon was very beautiful.  At least it cleared a little later in the day.

That rooster would have really annoyed me. But I guess it served it's purpose for this day.


----------



## franandaj

Go. To. Disneyland. 

I will hook you up. Sarah needs to visit Walt's park before she starts to have adult responsibilities.  If you have questions about Vegas, I can help with some of that. We do like to gamble, but we've been going to Vegas for years and one can't spend all day gambling. 

Have you looked into Red Rock canyon? I know the baby can't do a lot of hiking,  but there are picnic areas, places for kids to burn off steam and it certainly a beautiful place to enjoy a PB&J.

There's a great Titanic Exhibit at the Luxor, they have "the big piece" , a chunk of the side of the ship which will put anyone in awe. The whole exhibit is quite well done, taking the viewer through cabins where guests would have stayed amd even the climates they would have felt on deck.

At the MGM Grand there is a CSI experience where you become the Tech and try to find clues amd analyze what happened.  Kind of geeky, but we had fun doing it. There's tons of non gambling stuff to do there.


----------



## Dugette

Hmmmm, I wonder what a forum full of Disney park lovers will say about whether or not your Disney-loving family should go to a Disney park on your vacation?    

Ha, anyway, I actually have thoughts on several points here:



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We really racked our brains trying to come up with a trip that we could do this summer with a baby.  We are still trying to get to all 50 states, and the older kids have already done the east coast.  The clock is ticking before Sarah has to start worrying about summer jobs and college expenses, so felt a strong pull to keep trying to explore new places while we still can.  But most of the places we have left to explore are out west, and there are long distances between places of interest out west.


Well, depending on what states you've done, you could hit up the Four Corners Monument to knock out four within minutes. It's still quite a drive from Vegas, though.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Naturally, the longer the drive, the less likely you are to go without incident when traveling with a baby.  Add in the need to stop every 2-3 hours for feedings, and western trips become more difficult.


The nice thing about being in the areas you're talking about (i.e. the national parks, etc.) is that you can pull off onto a scenic overlook or something every time you need to feed the baby, so you'd at least have a nice view.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We looked hard at several options.  We looked at the Upper Midwest--specifically Mt. Rushmore and the Black Hills (somebody, and I won't mention who, really wanted to hold baby Drew up in just the right way to get his mug alongside the Presidents on Rushmore).  But the Black Hills are a long drive from just about everywhere.  We tried to make it work, but no matter how we planned it, there were going to be at least two 8+hour driving days.


I lived in Rapid City, SD for a few years and would be happy to help on anything related to a trip out that way. In fact, whenever I had a free weekend day, I used to pull out my atlas and find somewhere within a couple hours that I hadn't been, then go there. So I've seen a few things in the area. And there are a lot of things to do there, but you're absolutely correct that there is nothing nearby. I found it quite surprising that I was told when I moved there that if the locals wanted to really go shopping, they went to Denver. Yep, Denver. 5-6 hour drive, if I remember right.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can write more about our plans later, but we're looking at visiting Hoover Dam, Bryce Canyon N.P., Zion N.P. the Grand Canyon, and Phoenix, AZ.


I did a solo driving trip in my 20's through this area (and more) and had a national park pass for it. I LOVED Bryce Canyon N.P. One of my favorites for sure. Just beautiful. I know you want to stick near your home base, but if you feel like venturing out a bit further, Arches N.P. is also very cool. And, if you get out there, the Colorado National Monument isn't too much further and I was awed by that too. Lots of great choices in the area for sure. (I still need to go to the Grand Canyon, as I drove down a long and windy road to it that had a sign saying the entrance was open, got all the way to the gate, and it was closed. I didn't have time after that to find another way in that was actually open. )



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So...do we try and get to Disneyland?
> 
> So I figured I'd post this note here and see what you think?  Is it worth the extra expense?  Or are we just setting ourselves up for an expensive, hot, crowded experience?


I've spent two days of my life in Disneyland. One was when I was 16 and the other was in 2006. You can do a satisfactory job of seeing DL in one day. Especially if you zero in on the can't-do-this-at-WDW things while you're there. Not only the rides WDW doesn't have (Alice in Wonderland, Mr. Toad, Indiana Jones, Matterhorn, etc.), but also the ones that are different and "better" at DL (Pirates and Space Mountain, at least). Of course, I haven't been to CA Adventure and Cars Land does look awesome. But, if you can skip that and feel okay about it (and my understanding is the rest of the park isn't particularly amazing), then you might be able to just do 1-day tickets. Look into discounts (I found some through work) or at least buy tickets with discounted Disney Gift Cards from Target or somewhere to save a few bucks. 

Regarding crowds, I know that DL tends to have different crowd levels than WDW, due to the influx of locals on weekends and holidays. So, if you'll be there on a weekday, it may not be so bad, even in summer? 

The nice thing about DL is that you have a lot of decent and affordable hotels within a short walking distance of the park entrances. I have heard a lot of good things about the Howard Johnson's there, actually. 

For us, when we were thinking of making a trip out there, a big expense vs. WDW was the transportation because of no free Magical Express. However, since you'll already have a vehicle, that's not a concern, so that helps a bit.

If you think you can swing it and be happy with it, I'd go. However, if you don't think so, I'd highly recommend doing a CA/OR/WA coastline trip someday (if you haven't yet). It could easily be part of that and the drive up Highway 1 is amazing (especially northern CA and the redwoods). 

Good luck with your vacation planning!


----------



## jedijill

I always like to throw in Denver and RMNP as possibilities...lots of fun stuff to do here in the summer.

But, listen to Alison, 'nuf said.  You have to go to DL once and this seems like a perfect time to do it.

Jill in CO


----------



## Poolrat

well duh  to Disneyland...  

In all seriousness, if you can swing it like the suggestions were, you can do it.  The Good neighbor hotels and you can get a lot done in 1 day make it possible. 

 The NP plans look awesome so if a Disney can creep in great, if it puts too much stress on the wallet or travelling with a baby then it might have to wait.


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

Captain_Oblivious said:


> We interrupt this Trip Report to talk a bit about future vacation planning.  Mostly because I wanted to ask my dear readers' opinion over whether or not to add thousands of dollars of expenses to the end of trip.



I have been to a few of the places on your post, good choices.  We plan on going to few of the others on your post also good choices.

But hands down do Disneyland.  When we go, we plan for at least 2 days in DL and 1 in CA.  Really, you could spend a day in Car's Land alone.  Well maybe.


----------



## podsnel

You HAVE to visit DL- it is the Mothership. HAVE to go- it is so special, and like you said, who knows when you will get out there again? There are some VERY good rates at the partner hotels- you HAVE to go-

You know this already, right?


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

A Southwest trip you say  Cool!
As usual youve got a great initial plan working for you there.
As usual, Im insanely jealous, but still wish yall the best in pulling this off.   
If any group can, its your bunch.

Now then,
to do DL or not to do DL That is the question.

Silly question.  
Ummm actually, no its not that silly.  

Like you, the Disney addicted geek in me says: Pbffft. of course you go (and for Gods sake, take me with you).  On the other hand, the dad in me with a youngen in collage and a dwindling possibility of ever seeing retirement says nutty things like: its simple math if you got the bucks, you go, if you dont got the bucks then as much as you want it it aint smart.

Can you do DL in one day?  Of course not.  
Is that a reason not to try?  Of course not.  
Youll just have to take several cracks at it over a longer period of time
(unless you come back in the future with a dedicated trip).  

If youre going to continue with your goal to hit all of the states (and Im sure you are), youll be back out there in the future (northern CA and Oregon will need to be explored for instance).  When that occurs, you get back down to Anaheim and take another crack at it then.

The only real question right now is, are the Benjamins available to pull it off.
I do hope they are.  We all deserve to see the Original Land.
Every last one of us.
(If we possibly can that is)


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> Evidently I read this update on my phone and then didn't comment as I don't like commenting from the phone due to weird auto correct responses.



I don't like commenting on the app either.  For one thing, all of the apostrophe's and other punctuation marks show up as other letters, which makes it very hard to read.



franandaj said:


> Even if it was cloudy, the canyon was very beautiful.  At least it cleared a little later in the day.



We can only work with what we have.



franandaj said:


> That rooster would have really annoyed me. But I guess it served it's purpose for this day.



And I bet his drumsticks were delicious.



franandaj said:


> Go. To. Disneyland.



Well, yes ma'am!



franandaj said:


> I will hook you up. Sarah needs to visit Walt's park before she starts to have adult responsibilities.



My goodness.  "I will hook you up" appears to be a vast understatement.



franandaj said:


> If you have questions about Vegas, I can help with some of that. We do like to gamble, but we've been going to Vegas for years and one can't spend all day gambling.
> 
> Have you looked into Red Rock canyon? I know the baby can't do a lot of hiking,  but there are picnic areas, places for kids to burn off steam and it certainly a beautiful place to enjoy a PB&J.



I did look into the Red Rock canyon drive, but our flight is arriving mid-afternoon local time, so I'm not sure we'll have the time to get out there and enjoy it.  We leave the next day for Hoover Dam and then Utah.  



franandaj said:


> There's a great Titanic Exhibit at the Luxor, they have "the big piece" , a chunk of the side of the ship which will put anyone in awe. The whole exhibit is quite well done, taking the viewer through cabins where guests would have stayed amd even the climates they would have felt on deck.
> 
> At the MGM Grand there is a CSI experience where you become the Tech and try to find clues amd analyze what happened.  Kind of geeky, but we had fun doing it. There's tons of non gambling stuff to do there.



This sounds very cool.  But I don't think we're actually going to have much time in Vegas at all.  Just a few hours at the beginning and the end of the trip.  I'll look this up and see if they'll be convenient to us at all.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Dugette said:


> Hmmmm, I wonder what a forum full of Disney park lovers will say about whether or not your Disney-loving family should go to a Disney park on your vacation?



 Well, I certainly figured on some bias.  But then again, I have the same bias myself.  I needed to lean on those who have been to DL before, though, to really weigh in on whether 1 day there was worth the cost.



Dugette said:


> Well, depending on what states you've done, you could hit up the Four Corners Monument to knock out four within minutes. It's still quite a drive from Vegas, though.



True.  I don't think we're going to make it that far east from Vegas.  And truth be told, I went to Four Corners once.  I remember being accosted by people at shops surrounding the area trying to sell me junk, and then standing there at the four corners and thinking..."Ok, now what?" 



Dugette said:


> The nice thing about being in the areas you're talking about (i.e. the national parks, etc.) is that you can pull off onto a scenic overlook or something every time you need to feed the baby, so you'd at least have a nice view.



That's certainly part of the plan!  We also figured we'd have to stop the car every couple of hours to nurse the baby, so it helps if there's something of interest along the way and the boring driving legs are few and far between.



Dugette said:


> I lived in Rapid City, SD for a few years and would be happy to help on anything related to a trip out that way. In fact, whenever I had a free weekend day, I used to pull out my atlas and find somewhere within a couple hours that I hadn't been, then go there. So I've seen a few things in the area. And there are a lot of things to do there, but you're absolutely correct that there is nothing nearby. I found it quite surprising that I was told when I moved there that if the locals wanted to really go shopping, they went to Denver. Yep, Denver. 5-6 hour drive, if I remember right.





Hence why we ruled it out for this year's trip.  But I'll keep you in mind for the future!



Dugette said:


> I did a solo driving trip in my 20's through this area (and more) and had a national park pass for it. I LOVED Bryce Canyon N.P. One of my favorites for sure. Just beautiful. I know you want to stick near your home base, but if you feel like venturing out a bit further, Arches N.P. is also very cool. And, if you get out there, the Colorado National Monument isn't too much further and I was awed by that too. Lots of great choices in the area for sure. (I still need to go to the Grand Canyon, as I drove down a long and windy road to it that had a sign saying the entrance was open, got all the way to the gate, and it was closed. I didn't have time after that to find another way in that was actually open. )



Ugh.  That must have been the North Rim entrance, then.  That really is a long drive.  Julie and I both really, really wanted to find a way to include that in this trip, but we both felt it was just too much to do with a baby.  That's over 80 miles we'd be adding to what is already the longest drive of the trip, 4+ hours around the canyon from the north to the south rim.

We definitely want to see Arches, but that will have to be on a different vacation.



Dugette said:


> I've spent two days of my life in Disneyland. One was when I was 16 and the other was in 2006. You can do a satisfactory job of seeing DL in one day. Especially if you zero in on the can't-do-this-at-WDW things while you're there. Not only the rides WDW doesn't have (Alice in Wonderland, Mr. Toad, Indiana Jones, Matterhorn, etc.), but also the ones that are different and "better" at DL (Pirates and Space Mountain, at least). Of course, I haven't been to CA Adventure and Cars Land does look awesome. But, if you can skip that and feel okay about it (and my understanding is the rest of the park isn't particularly amazing), then you might be able to just do 1-day tickets. Look into discounts (I found some through work) or at least buy tickets with discounted Disney Gift Cards from Target or somewhere to save a few bucks.



I think Allison is taking care of us in a big way!  We may try to see Cars Land and Radiator Springs Racers first thing, hop over to DL for the bulk of the day, and then come back for World of Color at night.



Dugette said:


> Regarding crowds, I know that DL tends to have different crowd levels than WDW, due to the influx of locals on weekends and holidays. So, if you'll be there on a weekday, it may not be so bad, even in summer?



From your lips to God's ears!



Dugette said:


> The nice thing about DL is that you have a lot of decent and affordable hotels within a short walking distance of the park entrances. I have heard a lot of good things about the Howard Johnson's there, actually.



We're working on it! 



Dugette said:


> For us, when we were thinking of making a trip out there, a big expense vs. WDW was the transportation because of no free Magical Express. However, since you'll already have a vehicle, that's not a concern, so that helps a bit.



Makes sense.  Rental cars are not necessarily cheap.  Especially when you were dumb enough to have 4 kids and are forced to rent a van. 



Dugette said:


> If you think you can swing it and be happy with it, I'd go. However, if you don't think so, I'd highly recommend doing a CA/OR/WA coastline trip someday (if you haven't yet). It could easily be part of that and the drive up Highway 1 is amazing (especially northern CA and the redwoods).



That will be a future destination as well!


----------



## Flossbolna

Generally I would say that even only one day at DL is always worth it. But then you have the baby - which makes your day much less predictable. If it were just the older three kids I would think that you would be able to go strong for most of the day and cover a lot. But with Drew you will need downtime and at some point he might need to leave the park. So, I think going to DL makes only sense if you are ok with that at some point one of you will have to leave the park with Drew while the others continue on. Which to a certain extent makes the ticket for that one parent a lesser value as there is less enjoyment to be gained out of it. 

But I think that is really a personal decision that only you and Julie can decide for yourself: how disappointed would you be in the worst case scenario of a totally cranky baby all day long? 

The question is also: if you only have one day, will you get a park hopper? It really is difficult now as Cars Land is in DCA, but you can't only go to DCA without setting foot in DL! Maybe a solution would be to get the park hopper only for one parent and three kids and while they are in DCA, the other parent and Drew take a downtime?

Obviously, if you can do two days, things will be much better and more relaxed! My visit in 2005 was two days during a two week California trip and I felt that I had plenty of time to check everything out. This was before Cars Land and World of Colour and during a slower time of year. But we were there on a Friday and that was packed with locals. From everything I have read it seems that going during the summer might be less crowded than weekends when all APs can go and are not blocked out. 

Ultimately, I think you will never have the perfect time to visit Disneyland. Once Drew is old enough to have lots of fun, Sarah might be a teenager who thinks Disney is totally uncool. So, why not take the opportunity now?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

jedijill said:


> I always like to throw in Denver and RMNP as possibilities...lots of fun stuff to do here in the summer.



We have a future trip in mind in which we fly to Denver, head west to Arches/Canyonlands N.P., north to the Tetons/Yellowstone, and then back down to RMNP and Denver again.  Maybe we'll get as far north as Glacier if time allows.  Some day...



jedijill said:


> But, listen to Alison, 'nuf said.  You have to go to DL once and this seems like a perfect time to do it.
> 
> Jill in CO



When we saw how close we'd actually be to Anaheim, it seemed like we really needed to consider it.



Poolrat said:


> well duh  to Disneyland...



 



Poolrat said:


> In all seriousness, if you can swing it like the suggestions were, you can do it.  The Good neighbor hotels and you can get a lot done in 1 day make it possible.



It's so crazy...it just might work!



Poolrat said:


> The NP plans look awesome so if a Disney can creep in great, if it puts too much stress on the wallet or travelling with a baby then it might have to wait.



Hence the reason I asked for advice!



Cinderella's Fella said:


> I have been to a few of the places on your post, good choices.  We plan on going to few of the others on your post also good choices.



Julie and I honeymooned in Arizona at the Grand Canyon and went again for our 10-year anniversary, so we know that park and Phoenix pretty well.  Julie has always wanted to explore the National Parks of Utah, so I was trying hard to cross that off the bucket list for her.



Cinderella's Fella said:


> But hands down do Disneyland.  When we go, we plan for at least 2 days in DL and 1 in CA.  Really, you could spend a day in Car's Land alone.  Well maybe.



If only we had an unlimited budget!



podsnel said:


> You HAVE to visit DL- it is the Mothership. HAVE to go- it is so special, and like you said, who knows when you will get out there again? There are some VERY good rates at the partner hotels- you HAVE to go-
> 
> You know this already, right?



It's not for a lack of research, you can rest assured of that!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> A Southwest trip you say  Cool!
> As usual youve got a great initial plan working for you there.
> As usual, Im insanely jealous, but still wish yall the best in pulling this off.
> If any group can, its your bunch.



I'll post more details later.  It hurts us not having Julie's 2nd income anymore, but we found some good deals and didn't want to stop exploring the country.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Now then,
> to do DL or not to do DL That is the question.



My favorite version of Hamlet?  Schwarzenegger.  "To be, or not to be...not to be." (sets off bomb)

Best part of a lousy movie.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Silly question.
> Ummm actually, no its not that silly.



Take that, Pat!  



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Like you, the Disney addicted geek in me says: Pbffft. of course you go (and for Gods sake, take me with you).  On the other hand, the dad in me with a youngen in collage and a dwindling possibility of ever seeing retirement says nutty things like: its simple math if you got the bucks, you go, if you dont got the bucks then as much as you want it it aint smart.



That is indeed the conundrum.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Can you do DL in one day?  Of course not.
> Is that a reason not to try?  Of course not.
> Youll just have to take several cracks at it over a longer period of time
> (unless you come back in the future with a dedicated trip).



I could see a scenario in which we get a taste of it now, and then Julie and I explore it in detail years later without all these kids dragging us down.  



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> If youre going to continue with your goal to hit all of the states (and Im sure you are), youll be back out there in the future (northern CA and Oregon will need to be explored for instance).  When that occurs, you get back down to Anaheim and take another crack at it then.



Northern CA to Southern CA is no piece of cake drive, though.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The only real question right now is, are the Benjamins available to pull it off.
> I do hope they are.  We all deserve to see the Original Land.
> Every last one of us.
> (If we possibly can that is)



There is good news here: Allison (franandaj) is working to "hook us up" to the point where it might be stupid NOT to go.


----------



## Flossbolna

Captain_Oblivious said:


> There is good news here: Allison (franandaj) is working to "hook us up" to the point where it might be stupid NOT to go.



Oh, that would be wonderful if it works out! Friends who can help with pixie dust are always wonderful!! 

Also wanted to say that Katharina and her husband had a great trip through Utah in 2012. I will send her over here when she is back from the Czech Republic (she is on vacation there this week), she might have some travel advice. I just know that they loved it so much there and that their pictures are wonderful!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Flossbolna said:


> Generally I would say that even only one day at DL is always worth it. But then you have the baby - which makes your day much less predictable. If it were just the older three kids I would think that you would be able to go strong for most of the day and cover a lot. But with Drew you will need downtime and at some point he might need to leave the park. So, I think going to DL makes only sense if you are ok with that at some point one of you will have to leave the park with Drew while the others continue on. Which to a certain extent makes the ticket for that one parent a lesser value as there is less enjoyment to be gained out of it.



The solution is obvious: we need to sell Drew. 

I think if we're only there for one day, then we're not going to head back to the hotel.  We would do a lot of child swaps for the rides, but I think the baby will still be at the age where he can nap in the stroller.  Our experience with babies is that they can fall asleep just about anywhere, so hopefully we can use that to our advantage. 



Flossbolna said:


> But I think that is really a personal decision that only you and Julie can decide for yourself: how disappointed would you be in the worst case scenario of a totally cranky baby all day long?



Well, that's what this bottle of Ny-Quil is for. 

In all seriousness, I think we can do it.  We do have experience with a baby in Disney parks--we took Scotty to WDW when he was 5 months old in 2006.  Granted, we had my parents along for the ride, but for the most part he did great, slept in the stroller, and didn't fuss too much.  And of course all babies are exactly the same and behave exactly the same way all of the time.  



Flossbolna said:


> The question is also: if you only have one day, will you get a park hopper? It really is difficult now as Cars Land is in DCA, but you can't only go to DCA without setting foot in DL! Maybe a solution would be to get the park hopper only for one parent and three kids and while they are in DCA, the other parent and Drew take a downtime?



It seems like a park hopper is the best way to see everything that is different from WDW, especially if you only have a day.  It'll be a whirlwind day, for sure!



Flossbolna said:


> Obviously, if you can do two days, things will be much better and more relaxed! My visit in 2005 was two days during a two week California trip and I felt that I had plenty of time to check everything out. This was before Cars Land and World of Colour and during a slower time of year. But we were there on a Friday and that was packed with locals. From everything I have read it seems that going during the summer might be less crowded than weekends when all APs can go and are not blocked out.



We did WDW in July in 2012 and expected large crowds, and planned accordingly.  And I think it worked out just fine.  Hopefully a weekday will be better, as I understand DL is more of a "weekend" park than WDW anyway.  But I'm sure there will be crowds.  We'll just do our best.



Flossbolna said:


> Ultimately, I think you will never have the perfect time to visit Disneyland. Once Drew is old enough to have lots of fun, Sarah might be a teenager who thinks Disney is totally uncool. So, why not take the opportunity now?



We've used this train of thought as our justification for a lot of these trips!  And it always costs us a fortune! 

(But it always ends up being a great experience, too)


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Sound to me like youve already made up your mind.
Good for you and congrats to the rest of the clan.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I could see a scenario in which we get a taste of it now, and then Julie and I explore it in detail years later without all these kids dragging us down.



Thats exactly the type of territory that we are finally entering.  Being as the boy of off at school we could now travel during the off seasons.  It actually got discussed last night at which point DW stated that we couldnt consider going to Disney without our son.  

Shed feel too guilty.  

Of well maybe in ten more years then.   




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Northern CA to Southern CA is no piece of cake drive, though.



Granted and good point.  Hummmm.  
Well this isnt everyones cup of tea, but let me offer up a couple of words that might help with that travel requirement and possibly add a whole new type of adventure to your list of excursion experiences:

Coast Starlight


Just a thought


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Flossbolna said:


> Oh, that would be wonderful if it works out! Friends who can help with pixie dust are always wonderful!!



Amen!  This was totally unexpected and wonderful! 



Flossbolna said:


> Also wanted to say that Katharina and her husband had a great trip through Utah in 2012. I will send her over here when she is back from the Czech Republic (she is on vacation there this week), she might have some travel advice. I just know that they loved it so much there and that their pictures are wonderful!



Sounds great!  I'm always interested in hearing from those with experience.  Utah really does have an abundance of amazing scenery.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sound to me like youve already made up your mind.
> Good for you and congrats to the rest of the clan.



Some unexpected pixie dust appears to have been sent our way. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Thats exactly the type of territory that we are finally entering.  Being as the boy of off at school we could now travel during the off seasons.  It actually got discussed last night at which point DW stated that we couldnt consider going to Disney without our son.
> 
> Shed feel too guilty.
> 
> Of well maybe in ten more years then.



My wife used to feel that way a few years back.  We took a long weekend together in Chicago anyway.

You can tell your DW from our experience that it takes only about 24 hours for the guilt to completely and irrevocably disappear. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Granted and good point.  Hummmm.
> Well this isnt everyones cup of tea, but let me offer up a couple of words that might help with that travel requirement and possibly add a whole new type of adventure to your list of excursion experiences:
> 
> Coast Starlight
> 
> 
> Just a thought





I like the way you think, Rob. 

Figuring we only have a few years left until Sarah leaves for college (and even then, she might be able to squeeze a couple of trips in with us), here are the trips I've mapped out in trying to hit the rest of the states on our list:

1. Fly to Memphis, TN. --> Hot Springs and Crater of Diamonds, Arkansas -->edge of Oklahoma --> Dallas, TX (6th Floor Museum) --> Carlsbad Caverns, NM --> Big Bend N.P., TX --> San Antonio, TX --> New Orleans, LA --> Vicksburg, MS --> Memphis.

2. Fly to Chicago, IL or Milwaukee, WI --> Lambeau Field, Green Bay, WI --> Twin Cities, Minnesota --> Lake Superior/Voyageurs N.P., MN --> Theodore Roosevelt N.P., North Dakota --> Devil's Tower, Wyoming --> Black Hills, South Dakota --> Chimney Rock/Oregon Trail, Nebraska --> Field of Dreams, Iowa --> return to start.

3.  Fly to Denver, Colorado --> Moab, Utah (Arches/Canyonlands) --> edge of Idaho --> Grand Teton/Yellowstone N.P., Wyoming --> Glacier N.P. (maybe?), Montana --> Rocky Mountain N.P., CO --> Denver.

4. Fly to Seattle, WA --> Cascades/Olympic/Mt. Rainier N.P., WA --> Columbia River Gorge, Oregon --> Lassen N.P., California --> San Francisco, CA --> Yosemite N.P. --> Lake Tahoe --> back to Seattle?  I've spent the least time on this one.

5.  Somehow reach Alaska via wing and prayer.

That leaves Alabama, Missouri and Kansas to be picked up somehow.  I could possibly swing through on that Midwest/Black Hills trip.  And we can do a spring break trip sometime to the Great Smoky Mountains/Chattanooga/Atlanta that could help us pick up Alabama to finish off the deep south.

Naturally, all of these trips involve at least 2-3 weeks of travel and many, many dollars, most of which I have not earned yet.  But that's for Future Mark to worry about.


----------



## jedijill

Let me know when you start planning Colorado and Missouri/Kansas.  

Jill in CO


----------



## Flossbolna

And once you have all the 50 states, will you then start to collect all the countries in Europe?? I will be happy to help with that!! And be much more useful.

I am in awe of all the planning you already have put into your project!! Hope future Mark wins in the lottery to be able to do it all - including Alaska!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

jedijill said:


> Let me know when you start planning Colorado and Missouri/Kansas.
> 
> Jill in CO



Will do!  We're always up for both insider tips on places to see/places to eat and DIS meets.



Flossbolna said:


> And once you have all the 50 states, will you then start to collect all the countries in Europe?? I will be happy to help with that!! And be much more useful.



I would love to!  And I would definitely annoy you with tons of questions and messages in your inbox. 

True story: I always order the Adventures By Disney brochure every year just so I can flip through the pictures and daydream about European vacations.



Flossbolna said:


> I am in awe of all the planning you already have put into your project!! Hope future Mark wins in the lottery to be able to do it all - including Alaska!



Thanks!   We put a lot of thought into these trips over the past year when we were desperately trying to figure out what we could do with a baby in tow.


----------



## Dugette

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Will do!  We're always up for both insider tips on places to see/places to eat and DIS meets.


Feel free to let me know if you need tips when you start planning that trip that includes the Twin Cities. I'm here, along with quite a few other DIS-ers, I believe. 

You've got a lot of driving in your future!  I love road trips, though, so it sounds like fun!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I like the way you think, Rob.



Id be careful about sayin such out loud in public.
Folks have been incarcerated (for their own protection of course) for less than that. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Figuring we only have a few years left until Sarah leaves for college (and even then, she might be able to squeeze a couple of trips in with us), here are the trips I've mapped out in trying to hit the rest of the states on our list:
> 
> 1. Fly to Memphis, TN. --> Hot Springs and Crater of Diamonds, Arkansas -->edge of Oklahoma --> Dallas, TX (6th Floor Museum) --> Carlsbad Caverns, NM --> Big Bend N.P., TX --> San Antonio, TX --> New Orleans, LA --> Vicksburg, MS --> Memphis.
> 
> 2. Fly to Chicago, IL or Milwaukee, WI --> Lambeau Field, Green Bay, WI --> Twin Cities, Minnesota --> Lake Superior/Voyageurs N.P., MN --> Theodore Roosevelt N.P., North Dakota --> Devil's Tower, Wyoming --> Black Hills, South Dakota --> Chimney Rock/Oregon Trail, Nebraska --> Field of Dreams, Iowa --> return to start.
> 
> 3.  Fly to Denver, Colorado --> Moab, Utah (Arches/Canyonlands) --> edge of Idaho --> Grand Teton/Yellowstone N.P., Wyoming --> Glacier N.P. (maybe?), Montana --> Rocky Mountain N.P., CO --> Denver.
> 
> 4. Fly to Seattle, WA --> Cascades/Olympic/Mt. Rainier N.P., WA --> Columbia River Gorge, Oregon --> Lassen N.P., California --> San Francisco, CA --> Yosemite N.P. --> Lake Tahoe --> back to Seattle?  I've spent the least time on this one.
> 
> 5.  Somehow reach Alaska via wing and prayer.
> 
> That leaves Alabama, Missouri and Kansas to be picked up somehow.  I could possibly swing through on that Midwest/Black Hills trip.  And we can do a spring break trip sometime to the Great Smoky Mountains/Chattanooga/Atlanta that could help us pick up Alabama to finish off the deep south.
> 
> Naturally, all of these trips involve at least 2-3 weeks of travel and many, many dollars, most of which I have not earned yet.  But that's for Future Mark to worry about.



Again, those are some very good initial plans.  I may have to steal that list to use as a starting point for working out travels of our own.   

Like everyone else round here consider yourself welcome to whatever help I could offer if you were to head back down this direction for any reason.  As youve already done the Carolinas, so I dont seriously expect you, but the offer still stands.  

Now, if however, while trying to pick up the Alabama portion of the mission, you happened to find yourself in the lower Smokey Mountains of NC, TN and GA (where our youngen does his schooling these days)  then I might actually have reason to be up that-a-way and possibly of some potential assistance. 

Just something to keep in mind.

Lookin forward to the TRs of all of these adventures.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Dugette said:


> Feel free to let me know if you need tips when you start planning that trip that includes the Twin Cities. I'm here, along with quite a few other DIS-ers, I believe.



Sounds like a plan. We'll see how Drew does on the road this summer.  That'll help us determine how soon we can attempt the longer road trips.



Dugette said:


> You've got a lot of driving in your future!  I love road trips, though, so it sounds like fun!



I don't mind long drives, and we usually find a way to break it up a bit.  For example, driving across the Dakotas is a long haul.  But we would plan 3-4 days in the Black Hills area since there's so much to see there, and that would help break up the long driving days.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Id be careful about sayin such out loud in public.
> Folks have been incarcerated (for their own protection of course) for less than that.



"Persons attempting to find a motive in this narrative will be prosecuted; persons attempting to find a moral in it will be banished; persons attempting to find a plot in it will be shot."



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Again, those are some very good initial plans.  I may have to steal that list to use as a starting point for working out travels of our own.



Steal away!  But you have to promise me a cut of your profits from any such endeavors.  Expenses are your responsibility.  



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Like everyone else round here consider yourself welcome to whatever help I could offer if you were to head back down this direction for any reason.  As youve already done the Carolinas, so I dont seriously expect you, but the offer still stands.



Not at all, we definitely want to see the Smoky Mountains.  There's some meat left on the bone down that way.  And I keep trying to get tickets to the Masters again.  That would be awesome to do with my boys. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Now, if however, while trying to pick up the Alabama portion of the mission, you happened to find yourself in the lower Smokey Mountains of NC, TN and GA (where our youngen does his schooling these days)  then I might actually have reason to be up that-a-way and possibly of some potential assistance.
> 
> Just something to keep in mind.



I'd love to make this happen.  As I mentioned, the Smokies, Chattanooga, and Atlanta all have yet to be explored, and all have appealing sites to see.  And I think I need to grab a chili dog at the Varsity too.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Lookin forward to the TRs of all of these adventures.



Me too!  The bills, not so much. 

Left unsaid: somewhere in there, little Drew is going to need to take his first trip to Disney World.  And it's getting harder to pull the other kids out of school as they get older.


----------



## afwdwfan

Wow, Mark.  You just posed a question that would be like an alcoholic walking into a bar and asking everyone if they should have a beer or a glass of milk.  

And my nemesis is trying to use reason that actually goes against all reason. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So...do we try and get to Disneyland?






*YES!!!!!*

But then again, I'm shoe horning in a side trip to DL piggybacked on a conference in San Diego.  California is a long, expensive trip.  It takes a lot of effort to get there.  If you're going to be in the area, take advantage of the opportunity to see the original park.  Of course, Rob is _partially_ right.  You can't break the bank to do it.  But if you can do it without having to live in a cardboard box, by all means do it!!!!

And remember, you don't have to pay for Drew.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> On the plus side, we're already going to be very close.  We are, of course, Disney geeks, and would love to see the original Disney park.  We wouldn't have to go very far out of our way on this trip to get there.  And I'm sure the kids would be thrilled.  I also think it would make for a better end to the vacation than 2 days in the desert.


  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> On the downside, we don't have Julie's 2nd income anymore thanks to baby Drew.  So the extra money that funded Hawaii has gone away.  Disney, as you may have heard, is very expensive, especially because they get most of their money up front.  So a 1-day or 2-day ticket doesn't save you much.  It's going to be July, and hot, and crowded.


Ok... you do have valid points here.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And we'll have to do a lot of child swaps on rides with the baby.


But let's move this one into the pro column.  Yes, you'll have to do child swaps.  But the Disney child swap system works relatively well, and it just means extra rides for the other kids. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Is it worth the extra expense?  Or are we just setting ourselves up for an expensive, hot, crowded experience?


Well, to be honest, yes and yes.  But I think the first yes is the key.  

And the kids will love it.  Can you say Carsland????   You can't tell me that Scotty and Dave (and Mark) wouldn't enjoy the heck out of that.  



And just remember.  You're flying into Vegas.  If money is going to be the deciding factor, stop at the first Casino you see, put it all on black, and your trip will be paid for in full... easy peasy.   
 


But... a little help from Dis friends always seems to go a long way too.   Hope it works out for you.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Figuring we only have a few years left until Sarah leaves for college (and even then, she might be able to squeeze a couple of trips in with us), here are the trips I've mapped out in trying to hit the rest of the states on our list:
> 
> 1. Fly to Memphis, TN. --> Hot Springs and Crater of Diamonds, Arkansas -->edge of Oklahoma --> Dallas, TX (6th Floor Museum) --> Carlsbad Caverns, NM --> Big Bend N.P., TX --> San Antonio, TX --> New Orleans, LA --> Vicksburg, MS --> Memphis.
> 
> 2. Fly to Chicago, IL or Milwaukee, WI --> Lambeau Field, Green Bay, WI --> Twin Cities, Minnesota --> Lake Superior/Voyageurs N.P., MN --> Theodore Roosevelt N.P., North Dakota --> Devil's Tower, Wyoming --> Black Hills, South Dakota --> Chimney Rock/Oregon Trail, Nebraska --> Field of Dreams, Iowa --> return to start.
> 
> 3.  Fly to Denver, Colorado --> Moab, Utah (Arches/Canyonlands) --> edge of Idaho --> Grand Teton/Yellowstone N.P., Wyoming --> Glacier N.P. (maybe?), Montana --> Rocky Mountain N.P., CO --> Denver.
> 
> 4. Fly to Seattle, WA --> Cascades/Olympic/Mt. Rainier N.P., WA --> Columbia River Gorge, Oregon --> Lassen N.P., California --> San Francisco, CA --> Yosemite N.P. --> Lake Tahoe --> back to Seattle?  I've spent the least time on this one.
> 
> 5.  Somehow reach Alaska via wing and prayer.
> 
> That leaves Alabama, Missouri and Kansas to be picked up somehow.  I could possibly swing through on that Midwest/Black Hills trip.  And we can do a spring break trip sometime to the Great Smoky Mountains/Chattanooga/Atlanta that could help us pick up Alabama to finish off the deep south.


Those are some good, solid ideas.  I hope that you can get those trips accomplished.  I don't know how your family feels about cruises, but maybe you could hit a Disney cruise in Alaska sometime.  You know, 2 birds, 1 stone.   Maybe even tie it into your trip to the Seattle and surrounding areas.  But you'll really need to hit it big in Vegas to pay for that one. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Naturally, all of these trips involve at least 2-3 weeks of travel and many, many dollars, most of which I have not earned yet.  But that's for Future Mark to worry about.


Future Mark can do it!  I have faith in him!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Wow, Mark.  You just posed a question that would be like an alcoholic walking into a bar and asking everyone if they should have a beer or a glass of milk.





Well, the question did come with a degree of bias.  Basically, I was looking for excuses to make it work.  



afwdwfan said:


> And my nemesis is trying to use reason that actually goes against all reason.



Reason? 



afwdwfan said:


> *YES!!!!!*



So...how do you feel about the issue?



afwdwfan said:


> But then again, I'm shoe horning in a side trip to DL piggybacked on a conference in San Diego.  California is a long, expensive trip.  It takes a lot of effort to get there.  If you're going to be in the area, take advantage of the opportunity to see the original park.  Of course, Rob is _partially_ right.  You can't break the bank to do it.  But if you can do it without having to live in a cardboard box, by all means do it!!!!
> 
> And remember, you don't have to pay for Drew.



But 2 of the other kids are now "adults", so it all balances out.



afwdwfan said:


> Ok... you do have valid points here.



 Andy?  Is that you?



afwdwfan said:


> But let's move this one into the pro column.  Yes, you'll have to do child swaps.  But the Disney child swap system works relatively well, and it just means extra rides for the other kids.



This is very true.  I bet there are a few rides Julie really doesn't want to do anyway... 




afwdwfan said:


> Well, to be honest, yes and yes.  But I think the first yes is the key.
> 
> And the kids will love it.  Can you say Carsland????   You can't tell me that Scotty and Dave (and Mark) wouldn't enjoy the heck out of that.



Have I mentioned how wonderful people on the DISboards are?  (well, except for certain areas, but I never post in those areas anyway)  We had a big dump truck full of pixie dust poured into our laps.  It looks like we will have a 2-night stay with a 1-day Park Hopper pass.  So I think the plan will be to get to California Adventure first thing in the morning, grab a FP for World of Color and then head straight to the line for Radiator Springs Racers.  Then mosey our way back through the park with maybe a stop or two.  Then spend the bulk of the day at DL, concentrating on things that are different from MK in Florida.  Then back to DCA for World of Color at night.  Hopefully all with a happy baby.  



afwdwfan said:


> And just remember.  You're flying into Vegas.  If money is going to be the deciding factor, stop at the first Casino you see, put it all on black, and your trip will be paid for in full... easy peasy.



  Sure, that always works.  Or I could hire 11 other guys to help me break into the vault at the Bellagio.



afwdwfan said:


> But... a little help from Dis friends always seems to go a long way too.   Hope it works out for you.



I think it just might!



afwdwfan said:


> Those are some good, solid ideas.  I hope that you can get those trips accomplished.  I don't know how your family feels about cruises, but maybe you could hit a Disney cruise in Alaska sometime.  You know, 2 birds, 1 stone.   Maybe even tie it into your trip to the Seattle and surrounding areas.  But you'll really need to hit it big in Vegas to pay for that one.



The thought crossed our mind of cruising to Alaska from Seattle.  But I'd also like the chance to see Denali National Park or the Northern Lights, if possible.  It's fun to dream.  Paying for it is the problem.



afwdwfan said:


> Future Mark can do it!  I have faith in him!



You have more faith in him than Present Mark does.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Its a lot of fun talking about upcoming trips, but I need to get this report done before I can move on to the next one.  We last left off heading out of the state park after seeing a little bit of canyon and a whole lot of fog.  It was getting close to lunch time, so we needed to find a spot to chow down.  We wanted to hang around in the general area for a while in order to keep an eye on the clouds over the mountainthe odds were not in our favor that the mountain would clear, but if it did, we wanted to be ready to drive back up.

We drove towards the southern coast of Kauai and towards the resort area of Poipu.  Just before we reached the resorts along the coast, we hit the town of Koloa, site of the first major sugar plantation in Hawaii.  More importantly, it was also the site of Bubbas Burgers.

Bubbas is a local franchise (they have 3 locations on Kauai) that I had found in general research as I looked for possible places to eat on Kauai.  I think I first found it listed on Trip Advisor, if memory serves correctly.  Anyway, this place stayed on my radar for two reasons: 1) obviously, it was a burger joint, and 2) their website cracked me up.  Any place that has a sense of humor about itself earns a lot of points with me.  Note their slogans:











Hibiscus in the landscaping:











Upon entering, I was fairly certain wed found a keeper.  The restaurant was decorated in much the same way I would prefer to adorn our living room:





















Do you order fries or onion rings?  Now you can avoid the divorce settlement:






By the kitchen door:






So how was the food?  Pretty tasty.  I had been warned by our trusty guidebook that the hamburger patties were somewhat small, but that was easily remedied by ordering a double.  With grilled pineapple, of course.  Julie got the onion rings while I got the fries, and our marriage endures to this day.  Sorry this isnt the greatest food porn picture, but I can tell you we liked the food.






We thank Bubbas for a fine meal and once again proving the facts of life:






After lunch, a quick glance up the mountain told us our chances of seeing any more scenery werewell, more like one in a million.  We drove into Old Koloa Town to wander a bit.  Now that the sugar mill is gone, the town has turned its eye to the last remaining reliable source of economic growth in Hawaii: tourists.  The center of town is home to a shopping area where you can find some local vendors selling Hawaiian shirts, fabrics, etc.  And, of course, theres another Crazy Shirts store.  Across the street from the shops was a field that felt quintessentially Hawaiian: sugar cane and monkeypod trees:






We wandered the shops, found a couple of obnoxious Hawaiian shirts for the boys, and then headed out of town.  The mountain still appeared socked in, so we decided to make our way back north to the condo in Princeville.  We took the road north out of Koloa, through the famous Tunnel of Trees planted long ago by one of the plantation owners.






One more stop on the way back: near Lihue, you can take a side road for a few miles (its fairly well-signed) to see Wailua Falls.  If you have any recollection of the opening credits of Fantasy Island at all, then these pictures ought to look very familiar to you:
















With that stop behind us, we headed back north, stopping at the Kilauea Bakery again to pick up a pizza for dinner.  I noticed that the sign out front says Kilauea Bakery and then also reads Pau Hana Pizza.  So Im not sure if it goes by one name in the morning and then another at night, sort of like Batman?  Come to think of it, I seem to remember a Wayne Enterprises logo on the pizza box.






We also found a spot for some general tomfoolery, which is when Scotty happened (and Sarah too).






_Continued next post..._


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

We made it back to Princeville, and as you might be able to tell, the weather had not really improved.  Still, I tried to get this shot because there was a faint rainbow over the golf course.






It was still easy to find the right turn into town, thanks to this gaudy monstrosity at the entrance:






We ate our pizza at the condo, rested a bit, and then decided to head back out to Kee Beach at the end of the road to see if there would be any sunset.  Our hopes were not high.

Heres one of the one-lane bridges along the way.  Looking at the cloud cover over the mountain, we confirmed wed made the right call to cut our losses earlier in the day.






At the end of the road, the parking lot was very sparse.  Its amazing what a little rain will do to the crowds.  Heres the starting point of the Kalalau Trail, the one that takes you deep into the heart of the Na Pali Coast:






A short walk down the road from there took us to Kee Beach, which basically feels like the edge of the earth as you look out over the Pacific to the west.  The United States does hold territory farther west than this spot, but not much of it is very accessible.  Unless youre Indiana Jones or something.  And if you are, why are you reading this Trip Report?  You should already know this stuff.






Anyway, this beach is a beautiful spot, and we chose to take an important picture here.  Julie wanted to post a picture on Facebook to announce the impending arrival of Drew, and she had a certain idea in mind for the picture.  She wanted to cave numerals into the sand to count off our kids, with a caption along the lines of Lets count the Harbeson kids!  So she worked hard to get legible numbers into the sand and get everybody lined up as I manned the camera.  Everything was perfect.

Except for the old lady standing in the water directly behind them.  We waited several minutes, but she had evidently found some sort of energy vortex at that particular spot in the ocean, and would.  Not.  Move.

So we moved down the beach and did the number thing all over again.  Heres the picture we used to announce that Julie and I were careless idiouh, that baby Drew was on the way:






I remember the picture having its intended effect.  We kind of blew up the internet that day.

The kids spent some time skipping rocks, which tends to not work so well on breaking waves.  But hey, they were having fun.






We found a short trail along that rocky coastline in the background.  Following that trail around the bend led to an unexpected surprise: our first (and only) glimpse (finally!) of the Na Pali Coast:











It wasnt the ideal view from the top of the mountain, but I was grateful for the chance to at least see a piece of that spectacular coastline with my own eyes.











At that point, the ran started to fall again, so we turned around and headed for the car.  Along the way, we stopped to take a couple of pictures of a neat little church near Hanalei:















And with that, it was time to turn in for the evening.  We were reaching the end of the trip, and soon our days would involve the logistics of getting our crew back to the mainland.  At this point, the melancholy of the end of vacation was starting to set in.  Wed have to see if we could stave that off with a couple more points of interest.

Coming Up Next: A couple more points of interest!  What, you need a little more detail?  Ok, how about the site of several drownings, and then a place Capt. Jack Sparrow could appreciate.


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

Very nice Mark.  I see you were taking the pictures, and who knew, they didn't suck!


----------



## Poolrat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think Allison is taking care of us in a big way!  We may try to see Cars Land and Radiator Springs Racers first thing, hop over to DL for the bulk of the day, and then come back for World of Color at night.



Looks like the decision has been made.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Take that, Pat!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> There is good news here: Allison (franandaj) is working to "hook us up" to the point where it might be stupid NOT to go.



There you go !!!!  



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sound to me like youve already made up your mind.
> Good for you and congrats to the rest of the clan.



I know right - no brainer ....     Allison's help sealed the deal.  





GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Thats exactly the type of territory that we are finally entering.  Being as the boy of off at school we could now travel during the off seasons.  It actually got discussed last night at which point DW stated that we couldnt consider going to Disney without our son.
> 
> Shed feel too guilty.
> 
> Of well maybe in ten more years then.





Oh that guilt goes away just get her inside the park.  




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Have I mentioned how wonderful people on the DISboards are?  (well, except for certain areas, but I never post in those areas anyway)  We had a big dump truck full of pixie dust poured into our laps.  It looks like we will have a 2-night stay with a 1-day Park Hopper pass.  So I think the plan will be to get to California Adventure first thing in the morning, grab a FP for World of Color and then head straight to the line for Radiator Springs Racers.  Then mosey our way back through the park with maybe a stop or two.  Then spend the bulk of the day at DL, concentrating on things that are different from MK in Florida.  Then back to DCA for World of Color at night.  Hopefully all with a happy baby.







Glad you were able to get some pixie dust and make the dream come true.

Looked at thte other plans for future trips and WOW - I may need to borrow those one day for some exploration of my own.  


Great call on coming off the mountain and some great pictures at the beach.


----------



## franandaj

The burger joint looks awesome.  I would definitely appreciate a place like that.  Sense of humor is everything, well as long as the food is good.

Your pictures are just all cute and sentimental, especially the one that you took to crash the internet and announce Drew.  That's why I like you all so much.

Not to get too ahead of things, but did you look at the Heart Attack Grill in Vegas?  We are definitely thinking of adding this to one of our upcoming trips.  Looks like some awesome burgers and fries and quite the ambience!


----------



## MEK

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Heres the picture we used to announce that Julie and I were careless idiouh, that baby Drew was on the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the picture having its intended effect.  We kind of blew up the internet that day.



I remember that picture!    It's hard to believe that Baby Drew is here and growing cuter and bigger everyday and Julie doesn't even look pregnant there.  

That church is adorable.  so cute.

More beautiful scenery pictures.

Bubba's looks like its the burger joint of your dreams.  I could definitely see you with all those pictures in your living room.  I especially love the "No McDonalds".  Too funny.  

So what's this about starting a new TR.  Do we have plans for the summer?  Inquiring minds always want to know!


----------



## chattadisser

OK, now I want a Bubba burger and it's not even 8:30AM! 

Beautiful pictures of the coast, even if the weather wasn't completely cooperating.

Yea on tacking on DL to the summer plans.  How could you get so close and not go? I've found that babies are easier to travel with than toddlers...better to take the trip when you can put Drew under your arm like a football than when he gets a mind of his own.

Great plans for checking all the states off. Don't you wish it was as fun to fund all these trips as it is to plan them? Let me know when you get around to the Chattanooga/GA/AL trip, I can help with that.

Christine


----------



## KelleyK75

Great pictures!  Love the one announcing the baby!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Chapter 29: Bubba! *



I gotta find Bubba!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Its a lot of fun talking about upcoming trips, but I need to get this report done before I can move on to the next one.



Not necessarily :

But I can see where it might be seen as being somewhat more  ummm 
considerate of those that were dutifully reading along


Ill go stand over in the corner now








Captain_Oblivious said:


> We last left off heading out of the state park after seeing a little bit of canyon and a whole lot of fog.



caligine circumfusum




Captain_Oblivious said:


> we hit the town of Koloa, site of the first major sugar plantation in Hawaii. More importantly, it was also the site of Bubbas Burgers.



per escam circumdedit




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Any place that has a sense of humor about itself earns a lot of points with me. Note their slogans:



Words to live by  

well except for the tourist part of it anyway
When if Im the tourist in question

You can go ahead and cheat the rest of em.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Upon entering, I was fairly certain wed found a keeper. The restaurant was decorated in much the same way I would prefer to adorn our living room:



Which is likely why Julie doesnt allow you to take on that particular task.

but I gotta say, the do stupid things faster sign
that reminds me of a great number of folks I know.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> So how was the food? Pretty tasty. I had been warned by our trusty guidebook that the hamburger patties were somewhat small, but that was easily remedied by ordering a double. With grilled pineapple, of course.



A Hawaiian burger joint that knows how to properly incorporate pineapple.
Imagine that




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie got the onion rings while I got the fries, and our marriage endures to this day.



You coulda gotten the Chili Fries
Then the cost benefit analysis would have been equal on both sides of the equation.  

But saving $2.50 is also a good goal.    




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Now that the sugar mill is gone, the town has turned its eye to the last remaining reliable source of economic growth in Hawaii: tourists.



Much like the Caribbean 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> If you have any recollection of the opening credits of Fantasy Island at all,











Captain_Oblivious said:


> then these pictures ought to look very familiar to you:



Purty pictures though.  
Well worth the side trip in their own right.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> With that stop behind us, we headed back north, stopping at the Kilauea Bakery again to pick up a pizza for dinner. I noticed that the sign out front says Kilauea Bakery and then also reads Pau Hana Pizza. So Im not sure if it goes by one name in the morning and then another at night, sort of like Batman? Come to think of it, I seem to remember a Wayne Enterprises logo on the pizza box.



Holy Alter Ego, Batman!





Captain_Oblivious said:


> We also found a spot for some general tomfoolery



Being as Colonel Tom Foolery was recently promoted. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was still easy to find the right turn into town, thanks to this gaudy monstrosity at the entrance:



Looks like something youd find at Universal Studios.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> The United States does hold territory farther west than this spot, but not much of it is very accessible. Unless youre Indiana Jones or something. And if you are, why are you reading this Trip Report? You should already know this stuff.



Archaeology is the search for fact not truth.  
If its truth youre interested in, Dr. Tyrees Philosophy class is right down the hall.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We kind of blew up the internet that day.



That explains that worldwide communications outage.
I just figured it was an alien invasion or something.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> It wasnt the ideal view from the top of the mountain, but I was grateful for the chance to at least see a piece of that spectacular coastline with my own eyes.



The view you had still trumps my view of it.






I know that the announcement picture is the general readers choice for best
picture of the update and for obvious (and valid) sentimental reasons.


But I like this one.   




Captain_Oblivious said:


>




It shows the reflective nature of the end of that day
And the looming end of the adventure.


Nice shot there Mark.


----------



## KatMark

Great update, Mark.

I have to admit that I laughed when I saw the sign of the Burger joint. Not because it was a burger joint and I know your love of burgers, but because I used to work at a place called "Bubba's." It was a bar back during the disco days. I started as a waitress, brought Mark in after we were dating (he worked at a different bar at the time) and he and I both ended up bartending. 

The burgers look delicious, and I love onion rings.

I remember that picture of Julie and the kids announcing the impending new Harbeson child!

Beautiful pictures, as always.


----------



## Dugette

Looks like a pretty cool burger joint you found! 

I just love reading Hawaii updates. So relaxing and beautiful.

Cute pregnancy announcement photo!

You know, I was just thinking...not that you need another reason to add Disneyland to your trip...but, now, you have good reason to do a trip report for it.  (not that you need to have a Disney destination - I just threw a mini-NYC TR in my TR and the closest we got was going to the Disney Store and having a fake creepy Minnie follow us in Times Square  - but it helps to have a Disney park planned!)


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Cinderella's Fella said:


> Very nice Mark.  I see you were taking the pictures, and who knew, they didn't suck!



I am a Paragon of Mediocrity! 



Poolrat said:


> Looks like the decision has been made.



It would appear that way, yes.  



Poolrat said:


> I know right - no brainer ....     Alison's help sealed the deal.



 




Poolrat said:


> Oh that guilt goes away just get her inside the park.



 I think we all understand that!




Poolrat said:


> Glad you were able to get some pixie dust and make the dream come true.



Me too!  I am grateful for pixie dust from my friends.  Very cool.



Poolrat said:


> Looked at thte other plans for future trips and WOW - I may need to borrow those one day for some exploration of my own.



Just remember, they all involve lots of driving!  It works fine if you're like us and don't do very well sitting in one place for very long.



Poolrat said:


> Great call on coming off the mountain and some great pictures at the beach.


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anyway, this place stayed on my radar for two reasons: 1) obviously, it was a burger joint, and 2) their website cracked me up.  Any place that has a sense of humor about itself earns a lot of points with me.


Looks like a winner to me. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The restaurant was decorated in much the same way I would prefer to adorn our living room


  I'd save that stuff for the man cave.  Or the dog house.  Cause that's probably where you'd end up if you put any of it in your living room. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Across the street from the shops was a field that felt quintessentially Hawaiian: sugar cane and monkeypod trees:


  Not the "Q" word!!!!!   



Captain_Oblivious said:


> If you have any recollection of the opening credits of Fantasy Island at all, then these pictures ought to look very familiar to you


Ummm...      



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So she worked hard to get legible numbers into the sand and get everybody lined up as I manned the camera.  Everything was perfect.
> 
> Except for the old lady standing in the water directly behind them.  We waited several minutes, but she had evidently found some sort of energy vortex at that particular spot in the ocean, and would.  Not.  Move.


Of course she wouldn't move... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I remember the picture having its intended effect.  We kind of blew up the internet that day.


  It was a great way to show everyone how careless... I mean to announce the joyous addition to your family.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We found a short trail along that rocky coastline in the background.  Following that trail around the bend led to an unexpected surprise: our first (and only) glimpse (finally!) of the Na Pali Coast


Where there's a will, there's a way.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, how about the site of several drownings, and then a place Capt. Jack Sparrow could appreciate.


Well it seems like they both might be places that Capt. Sparrow could appreciate...


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> The burger joint looks awesome.  I would definitely appreciate a place like that.  Sense of humor is everything, well as long as the food is good.



Yeah, Rule #1 is definitely Get The Food Right First.  Rule #2 would be to have a sense of humor. 



franandaj said:


> Your pictures are just all cute and sentimental, especially the one that you took to crash the internet and announce Drew.  That's why I like you all so much.



Aw, thanks...what can I say?  I guess we're romantics at heart.  I'd better insert some more fart jokes so this doesn't get too sappy.



franandaj said:


> Not to get too ahead of things, but did you look at the Heart Attack Grill in Vegas?  We are definitely thinking of adding this to one of our upcoming trips.  Looks like some awesome burgers and fries and quite the ambience!



I've read about it and seen it on a Food Network or Travel Channel show somewhere and had a good chuckle.  But although the menu would appeal to me greatly, I can't see the servers' attire (or lack thereof) going over well with Julie, nor being something we'd like to discuss with the kids.

We are looking at trying a place called Bach Burger that we'd seen on Diners, Drive-ins and Dives at one point.  They serve Asian-fusion-influenced burgers.



MEK said:


> I remember that picture!    It's hard to believe that Baby Drew is here and growing cuter and bigger everyday and Julie doesn't even look pregnant there.



I'll have to upload some more recent Fat Baby Drew pictures. 



MEK said:


> That church is adorable.  so cute.
> 
> More beautiful scenery pictures.



Glad you enjoyed them!



MEK said:


> Bubba's looks like its the burger joint of your dreams.  I could definitely see you with all those pictures in your living room.  I especially love the "No McDonalds".  Too funny.



I actually don't mind McDonald's once in a while.  But eat there too often, and...yeah.  Plumbing issues.



MEK said:


> So what's this about starting a new TR.  Do we have plans for the summer?  Inquiring minds always want to know!



Skimmer!    If only there were some place where we had discussed future travel plans... 

Just messing with ya.  We are doing a loop around the American Southwest.  Hoover Dam, Bryce Canyon, Zion, Grand Canyon, Phoenix...and thanks to our new Favorite Person Ever, a day at Disneyland!



chattadisser said:


> OK, now I want a Bubba burger and it's not even 8:30AM!



It's never too early for a good burger!



chattadisser said:


> Beautiful pictures of the coast, even if the weather wasn't completely cooperating.



Thanks!  I'll have to work on my Weather-inator for next time.



chattadisser said:


> Yea on tacking on DL to the summer plans.  How could you get so close and not go? I've found that babies are easier to travel with than toddlers...better to take the trip when you can put Drew under your arm like a football than when he gets a mind of his own.



  You're right, in some ways babies are easier than toddlers.  They haven't learned to say "No!" yet.



chattadisser said:


> Great plans for checking all the states off. Don't you wish it was as fun to fund all these trips as it is to plan them?



 Amen.



chattadisser said:


> Let me know when you get around to the Chattanooga/GA/AL trip, I can help with that.



Will do, and thank you!



KelleyK75 said:


> Great pictures!  Love the one announcing the baby!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I gotta find Bubba!



Hey, Forrest.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Not necessarily :
> 
> But I can see where it might be seen as being somewhat more  ummm
> considerate of those that were dutifully reading along
> 
> 
> Ill go stand over in the corner now



Hey, I said was continuing.  Sheesh.




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> caligine circumfusum
> 
> per escam circumdedit



Gesundheit.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Words to live by
> 
> well except for the tourist part of it anyway
> When if Im the tourist in question
> 
> You can go ahead and cheat the rest of em.



As I tourist, I expect to be cheated in most parts of the world.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Which is likely why Julie doesnt allow you to take on that particular task.
> 
> but I gotta say, the do stupid things faster sign
> that reminds me of a great number of folks I know.





Julie will probably just want to hang up pictures of the kids or something.  Like anybody wants to look at those. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> A Hawaiian burger joint that knows how to properly incorporate pineapple.
> Imagine that



I'd probably rank the Kua 'Aina burger just ahead of this one.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You coulda gotten the Chili Fries
> Then the cost benefit analysis would have been equal on both sides of the equation.
> 
> But saving $2.50 is also a good goal.



Maybe I should have gone with the chili.  It's not like $2.50 is going very far in Hawaii, anyway.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Much like the Caribbean







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Purty pictures though.
> Well worth the side trip in their own right.



Well, it was in the show.  That's what everybody says, anyway.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Holy Alter Ego, Batman!



Bam!  Pow!  Zarf!  (ever notice how some of those words were utter nonsense?)



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Being as Colonel Tom Foolery was recently promoted.



(rimshot)




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Looks like something youd find at Universal Studios.



Subtle, isn't it?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Archaeology is the search for fact not truth.
> If its truth youre interested in, Dr. Tyrees Philosophy class is right down the hall.



X never, ever marks the spot.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That explains that worldwide communications outage.
> I just figured it was an alien invasion or something.



Nope, just us being careless.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The view you had still trumps my view of it.



You didn't get rained on, at least.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I know that the announcement picture is the general readers choice for best
> picture of the update and for obvious (and valid) sentimental reasons.
> 
> 
> But I like this one.
> 
> 
> It shows the reflective nature of the end of that day
> And the looming end of the adventure.
> 
> 
> Nice shot there Mark.



Why, thank you, sir.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

KatMark said:


> I have to admit that I laughed when I saw the sign of the Burger joint. Not because it was a burger joint and I know your love of burgers, but because I used to work at a place called "Bubba's." It was a bar back during the disco days. I started as a waitress, brought Mark in after we were dating (he worked at a different bar at the time) and he and I both ended up bartending.



Cool, it's just like that movie Cocktail!  Only without Tom Cruise. 



KatMark said:


> The burgers look delicious, and I love onion rings.



Hard to go wrong with that combo.



KatMark said:


> I remember that picture of Julie and the kids announcing the impending new Harbeson child!



Some people misunderstood it--they thought it meant Julie was a big kid at heart, or something along those lines. 



KatMark said:


> Beautiful pictures, as always.







Dugette said:


> Looks like a pretty cool burger joint you found!







Dugette said:


> I just love reading Hawaii updates. So relaxing and beautiful.



Especially my updates, right?  You just start reading and...



Dugette said:


> Cute pregnancy announcement photo!



Give the credit to Julie...it was her idea.



Dugette said:


> You know, I was just thinking...not that you need another reason to add Disneyland to your trip...but, now, you have good reason to do a trip report for it.  (not that you need to have a Disney destination - I just threw a mini-NYC TR in my TR and the closest we got was going to the Disney Store and having a fake creepy Minnie follow us in Times Square  - but it helps to have a Disney park planned!)



Well, I never need much of an excuse to do a TR...if it doesn't involve Disney, I just hide it in the DISDads sub group here. 

But having a Disney aspect means you can reach a wider audience, for sure!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Looks like a winner to me.



And it worked out pretty well!



afwdwfan said:


> I'd save that stuff for the man cave.  Or the dog house.  Cause that's probably where you'd end up if you put any of it in your living room.



Unfortunately, our man cave budget has been swallowed up by the vacation budget.  But I do occasionally get my own bowl of popcorn. 



afwdwfan said:


> Not the "Q" word!!!!!



I knew sooner or later, one of the DISDads would call me out on that one. 



afwdwfan said:


> Ummm...



Yes, I'm old.  I get it.



afwdwfan said:


> Of course she wouldn't move...







afwdwfan said:


> It was a great way to show everyone how careless... I mean to announce the joyous addition to your family.



 








afwdwfan said:


> Where there's a will, there's a way.



Not how we drew it up, but it worked out all right.



afwdwfan said:


> Well it seems like they both might be places that Capt. Sparrow could appreciate...



True, but I think one more than the other.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Bam!  Pow!  Zarf!  (ever notice how some of those words were utter nonsense?)




What!  You mean FLRBBBBB isnt actually a word










So not all of these are real either?

AIEEE!  ARRGH!  AWK!  AWKKKKKK!  BAM!  BANG!  BIFF!  BLOOP!  BLURP!  BOFF!  BONK!  CLANK!
CLASH!  CLUNK!  CRRAACK!  CRASH!  CRRAACK!  CRUNCH!  EEE-YOW!  FLRBBBBB!  GLIPP!  GLURPP!
KAPOW!  KAYO!  KER-SPLOOSH!  KERPLOP!  KLONK!  KLUNK!  KRUNCH!  OOOFF!  OUCH!  OWWW!  PAM!
PLOP!  POW!  POWIE!  QUNCKKK!  RAKKK!  RIP!  SLOSH!  SOCK!  SPLATS!  SPLATT!  SPLOOSH!
SWAAP!  SWISH!  SWOOSH!  THUNK!  THWACK!  THWACKE!  THWAPE!  THWAPP!  UGGH!  URKKK!  
VRONK!  WHACK!  WHAMM!  WHAP!  Z-ZWAP!  ZAM!  ZAMMM!  ZAP!  ZGRUPPP!  ZLONK!  ZLOPP!  
ZLOTT!  ZOK!  ZOWIE!  ZWAPP!  ZZWAP!  ZZZZZWAP!

I'm particularly like the ones that were episode specific:

BANG-ETH!  CLANK-EST!  CLUNK-ETH!  CRUNCH-ETH!  OUCH-ETH!  
OW-ETH!  WHACK-ETH!  WHAM-ETH!  ZAP-ETH !


PAM! also tickled me a might.  
Actually it had me scratching my head and asking: 
   "why on earth would you write that one", 
but it did make me snicker.


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> What!  You mean FLRBBBBB isnt actually a word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So not all of these are real either?
> 
> AIEEE!  ARRGH!  AWK!  AWKKKKKK!  BAM!  BANG!  BIFF!  BLOOP!  BLURP!  BOFF!  BONK!  CLANK!
> CLASH!  CLUNK!  CRRAACK!  CRASH!  CRRAACK!  CRUNCH!  EEE-YOW!  FLRBBBBB!  GLIPP!  GLURPP!
> KAPOW!  KAYO!  KER-SPLOOSH!  KERPLOP!  KLONK!  KLUNK!  KRUNCH!  OOOFF!  OUCH!  OWWW!  PAM!
> PLOP!  POW!  POWIE!  QUNCKKK!  RAKKK!  RIP!  SLOSH!  SOCK!  SPLATS!  SPLATT!  SPLOOSH!
> SWAAP!  SWISH!  SWOOSH!  THUNK!  THWACK!  THWACKE!  THWAPE!  THWAPP!  UGGH!  URKKK!
> VRONK!  WHACK!  WHAMM!  WHAP!  Z-ZWAP!  ZAM!  ZAMMM!  ZAP!  ZGRUPPP!  ZLONK!  ZLOPP!
> ZLOTT!  ZOK!  ZOWIE!  ZWAPP!  ZZWAP!  ZZZZZWAP!
> 
> I'm particularly like the ones that were episode specific:
> 
> BANG-ETH!  CLANK-EST!  CLUNK-ETH!  CRUNCH-ETH!  OUCH-ETH!
> OW-ETH!  WHACK-ETH!  WHAM-ETH!  ZAP-ETH !
> 
> 
> PAM! also tickled me a might.
> Actually it had me scratching my head and asking:
> "why on earth would you write that one",
> but it did make me snicker.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> What!  You mean FLRBBBBB isnt actually a word



Well, it might be in Papua New Guinea or something.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So not all of these are real either?
> 
> AIEEE!  ARRGH!  AWK!  AWKKKKKK!  BAM!  BANG!  BIFF!  BLOOP!  BLURP!  BOFF!  BONK!  CLANK!
> CLASH!  CLUNK!  CRRAACK!  CRASH!  CRRAACK!  CRUNCH!  EEE-YOW!  FLRBBBBB!  GLIPP!  GLURPP!
> KAPOW!  KAYO!  KER-SPLOOSH!  KERPLOP!  KLONK!  KLUNK!  KRUNCH!  OOOFF!  OUCH!  OWWW!  PAM!
> PLOP!  POW!  POWIE!  QUNCKKK!  RAKKK!  RIP!  SLOSH!  SOCK!  SPLATS!  SPLATT!  SPLOOSH!
> SWAAP!  SWISH!  SWOOSH!  THUNK!  THWACK!  THWACKE!  THWAPE!  THWAPP!  UGGH!  URKKK!
> VRONK!  WHACK!  WHAMM!  WHAP!  Z-ZWAP!  ZAM!  ZAMMM!  ZAP!  ZGRUPPP!  ZLONK!  ZLOPP!
> ZLOTT!  ZOK!  ZOWIE!  ZWAPP!  ZZWAP!  ZZZZZWAP!
> 
> I'm particularly like the ones that were episode specific:
> 
> BANG-ETH!  CLANK-EST!  CLUNK-ETH!  CRUNCH-ETH!  OUCH-ETH!
> OW-ETH!  WHACK-ETH!  WHAM-ETH!  ZAP-ETH !
> 
> 
> PAM! also tickled me a might.
> Actually it had me scratching my head and asking:
> "why on earth would you write that one",
> but it did make me snicker.



I suppose for the same reason you'd write Beverly? 



Cinderella's Fella said:


>



  Are you thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Are you thinking what I'm thinking?



Uh, I think so Brain, but how are we gonna teach a goat to dance with flippers on? 





One of the most underrated cartoon shows ever.  Absolutely love it!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Uh, I think so Brain, but how are we gonna teach a goat to dance with flippers on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most underrated cartoon shows ever.  Absolutely love it!





I agree.  I got the same vibe watching that show that I do from Phineas & Ferb.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

I guess it is a little Goofy to join in this late in your TR, but having read up I have become a Fan so why not.  You have a really great looking family, and no that isn't an attempt to get you to take my advice below..........



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We interrupt this Trip Report to talk a bit about future vacation planning.  Mostly because I wanted to ask my dear readers' opinion over whether or not to add thousands of dollars of expenses to the end of trip.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> So...do we try and get to Disneyland?


It appears you may have already made up your mind what you are going to do and I know being a big Disney site my opinion may be sacrilege. Even though I have always hesitated to express my opinion.......   I am going with NOT adding DL to this trip.  

In order to do that with the short amount of time you can allot to it, you will have to basically hit just the highlights at DL and/or CA, and that leaves way too much undone that is so special about the parks and what Walt created.  Plus, there are so many other things to do in the "area" that you will miss out on getting to do.  Anaheim isn't that far from San Diego, so surely you will now want to also visit there and go to their very famous zoo.  And the list goes on..........

I'm thinking when Drew is a little older plan a trip to the west coast and take the time to do it right, even if you have to fly into Vegas again for cheaper airfare and make that your origination point. Work in a trip to the Redwood Forest, Yosemite, maybe SF, the Monterrey peninsula area, SD, and enough time at Disneyland to really experience it.  There are so many little things there that make it special that you shouldn't miss IMO!  

Soapbox vacated........... on to your latest update.

Loving Bubba's and all the signs.  I found myself laughing at all of them.  And I would be all over that combo half fries half rings option! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> With that stop behind us, we headed back north, stopping at the Kilauea Bakery again to pick up a pizza for dinner.  I noticed that the sign out front says Kilauea Bakery and then also reads Pau Hana Pizza.  So Im not sure if it goes by one name in the morning and then another at night, sort of like Batman?  Come to think of it, I seem to remember a Wayne Enterprises logo on the pizza box.


 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Anyway, this beach is a beautiful spot, and we chose to take an important picture here.  Julie wanted to post a picture on Facebook to announce the impending arrival of Drew, and she had a certain idea in mind for the picture.  She wanted to cave numerals into the sand to count off our kids, with a caption along the lines of Lets count the Harbeson kids!  So she worked hard to get legible numbers into the sand and get everybody lined up as I manned the camera.  Everything was perfect.
> 
> Except for the old lady standing in the water directly behind them.  We waited several minutes, but she had evidently found some sort of energy vortex at that particular spot in the ocean, and would.  Not.  Move.
> 
> So we moved down the beach and did the number thing all over again.  Heres the picture we used to announce that Julie and I were careless idiouh, that baby Drew was on the way:


 Amazing you were able to keep your deep dark secrets here on the DIS until you were ready to reveal them at the appropriate time.  I wonder how often that happens around here............. 

You got some great pictures along the coast, of the double waterfall, and of that neat little church too!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyFan1515 said:


> I guess it is a little Goofy to join in this late in your TR, but having read up I have become a Fan so why not.  You have a really great looking family, and no that isn't an attempt to get you to take my advice below..........



Not goofy at all.   aboard!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> It appears you may have already made up your mind what you are going to do and I know being a big Disney site my opinion may be sacrilege. Even though I have always hesitated to express my opinion.......   I am going with NOT adding DL to this trip.
> 
> In order to do that with the short amount of time you can allot to it, you will have to basically hit just the highlights at DL and/or CA, and that leaves way too much undone that is so special about the parks and what Walt created.  Plus, there are so many other things to do in the "area" that you will miss out on getting to do.  Anaheim isn't that far from San Diego, so surely you will now want to also visit there and go to their very famous zoo.  And the list goes on..........
> 
> I'm thinking when Drew is a little older plan a trip to the west coast and take the time to do it right, even if you have to fly into Vegas again for cheaper airfare and make that your origination point. Work in a trip to the Redwood Forest, Yosemite, maybe SF, the Monterrey peninsula area, SD, and enough time at Disneyland to really experience it.  There are so many little things there that make it special that you shouldn't miss IMO!



I can definitely understand that side of it.  We were looking at this knowing it would only be a taste of what the place has to offer, and that there would be a lot of meat left on the bone to explore in SoCal and...the middle (MidCal?).

I think the justification was that we would be close, we weren't sure when we would ever get back, and the alternative was 2 days exploring the desert (which could be interesting for a couple of hours, but felt like a blah way to end the vacation).  And then Alison came along and dumped a truckload of pixie dust on it, which made the decision a lot easier.

So, we understand that we're only getting a taste, and there's more to explore.  But we also know we can't possibly see everything there is to see in the country in the short amount of time we have as a family, so we sometimes have to do the best we can and leave some spots for the future.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Soapbox vacated........... on to your latest update.
> 
> Loving Bubba's and all the signs.  I found myself laughing at all of them.  And I would be all over that combo half fries half rings option!



Mmmmm...fries and rings....



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Amazing you were able to keep your deep dark secrets here on the DIS until you were ready to reveal them at the appropriate time.  I wonder how often that happens around here.............



Oh, like anybody would do that. 



GoofyFan1515 said:


> You got some great pictures along the coast, of the double waterfall, and of that neat little church too!



Thank you, sir!


----------



## podsnel

I LOVE that church in Hanalei!! It just looks so peaceful, doesn't it? I took tons of pics of it. I had wanted to go to a service when we were there, but it just didn't work out.

Your pic on the beach announcing Baby Drew's impending arrival made me cry! That was so sweet and so creative! What a silly old lady trying to be kid #5!

I am so sad you did not have great weather for that day visiting the canyon.  But you did get to venture into Poipu and Koloa, and those were 2 things we did not have time for on our trip. Bubba Burgers looked AWESOME!! But I think Julie is probably pretty glad you leave the interior decorating up to her at your house! 

Ke'e beach was really nice- it was all really nice. Did you get to tunnels? That was very cool too. Kauai is my favorite island- I don't know if I ever mentioned that to you before..... lol


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> I LOVE that church in Hanalei!! It just looks so peaceful, doesn't it? I took tons of pics of it. I had wanted to go to a service when we were there, but it just didn't work out.



It really was a gorgeous setting.  



podsnel said:


> Your pic on the beach announcing Baby Drew's impending arrival made me cry! That was so sweet and so creative! What a silly old lady trying to be kid #5!



I'm glad you liked it so much!  That was all Julie's idea.  As are most of our good ones.



podsnel said:


> I am so sad you did not have great weather for that day visiting the canyon.  But you did get to venture into Poipu and Koloa, and those were 2 things we did not have time for on our trip. Bubba Burgers looked AWESOME!! But I think Julie is probably pretty glad you leave the interior decorating up to her at your house!



She does, in fact, allow me full control over the decorations in the garage.



podsnel said:


> Ke'e beach was really nice- it was all really nice. Did you get to tunnels? That was very cool too. Kauai is my favorite island- I don't know if I ever mentioned that to you before..... lol



You've been to Kauai?  I hadn't noticed. 

We drove by Tunnels Beach but didn't get to swim or snorkel there.  Maybe next time...


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh, like anybody would do that.


  I guess some are just a little better at it than others........



Captain_Oblivious said:


> She does, in fact, allow me full control over the decorations in the garage.



Hey, a man could do much worse........ 

I can see a lot of those signs working perfectly in the garage for sure!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyFan1515 said:


> I guess some are just a little better at it than others........



 



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Hey, a man could do much worse........
> 
> I can see a lot of those signs working perfectly in the garage for sure!



I agree!  Until I get my man cave, anyway.


----------



## eandesmom

You WOULD do an update while I was gone!

GRRRR



Seriously though, love the burger joint and even more so, Julie's photo.  It DID blow up the internet!

Cute church



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We interrupt this Trip Report to talk a bit about future vacation planning.  Mostly because I wanted to ask my dear readers' opinion over whether or not to add thousands of dollars of expenses to the end of trip.
> 
> We finally found some fairly cheap rates on airfare to Las Vegas.  We're not into casinos and gambling at all, but as we planned, we realized that it made for a good starting point for a tour of the Southwest.  Many of drives between points of interest only amounted to 2-4 hours, which felt more feasible to us.  So we ended up pulling the trigger, and we're spending 11 days in the American Southwest.  In late July.  Because when you think of late July, you naturally want to visit the desert.
> 
> I can write more about our plans later, but we're looking at visiting Hoover Dam, Bryce Canyon N.P., Zion N.P. the Grand Canyon, and Phoenix, AZ.
> 
> The question comes near the end of the trip.  We were looking at spending a couple of days relaxing at a resort in Phoenix to rest up after some longer drives.  Then we were going to swing west through Joshua Tree N.P. in California and the Mojave Desert National Preserve.
> 
> But then we got to thinking...(and you probably know where this is heading).
> 
> Google Maps says Joshua Tree N.P. is only 1 hour, 45 minutes from Anaheim, CA (discounting L.A. traffic, of course).
> 
> Rumor has it there is a popular tourist destination located in Anaheim.
> 
> So...do we try and get to Disneyland?
> 
> On the plus side, we're already going to be very close.  We are, of course, Disney geeks, and would love to see the original Disney park.  We wouldn't have to go very far out of our way on this trip to get there.  And I'm sure the kids would be thrilled.  I also think it would make for a better end to the vacation than 2 days in the desert.
> 
> On the downside, we don't have Julie's 2nd income anymore thanks to baby Drew.  So the extra money that funded Hawaii has gone away.  Disney, as you may have heard, is very expensive, especially because they get most of their money up front.  So a 1-day or 2-day ticket doesn't save you much.  It's going to be July, and hot, and crowded.  And we'll have to do a lot of child swaps on rides with the baby.



Are you actually staying in Vegas or just using it as a launching point?  For me I'd cut anything there.  It's just not a place for kids.  My 2 cents and others feel differently but I won't take my kids there.

I'd also suggest planning your drive into the GC carefully so you are NOT driving in, in the dark.

BIG things try to cross the road.  Like Moose. 

They will take out your car.

Just sayin'

Somehow the driving (we did a huge road trip to the GC from Seattle via Denver, Sante Fe and then back through Salt Lake and Pendleton) for the AZ/MN/UT parts took a lot longer than we'd expected.

And honestly Phoenix, while pretty in its own right is more of an adult place I think, or a golf or lay by the pool or hike place.  Which you guys do I know but with the baby in that heat...I am not sure you will lose much cutting a day there.  As long as you have time to rest up at some point!  That's a lot of car time with a baby.


Captain_Oblivious said:


> We got good prices on airfare and a rental van, so I'm reluctant to change the dates on the trip.  We can make it work if we cut our stay in Phoenix short by a day or two.  But it's still an expensive add-on, even staying at the cheapest Good Neighbor Hotel I can find.  We might only be able to afford a 1-day ticket.  Is it worth going if we have to skip a park?  It feels like it's on the edge of what we think we can afford.



All I have to say here is Allison IS a bucket of pixie dust.



The E's think she is magical.

And just flat out cool to boot.



franandaj said:


> Go. To. Disneyland.
> 
> I will hook you up. Sarah needs to visit Walt's park before she starts to have adult responsibilities.



What a great way to put it!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> You WOULD do an update while I was gone!
> 
> GRRRR



Well, stop taking so many trips! 

In all seriousness, I need to get this TR done.  I've never taken this long to finish one before and I feel like I need to finish before we leave on the next vacation!



eandesmom said:


> Seriously though, love the burger joint and even more so, Julie's photo.  It DID blow up the internet!







eandesmom said:


> Cute church



We thought so too!



eandesmom said:


> Are you actually staying in Vegas or just using it as a launching point?  For me I'd cut anything there.  It's just not a place for kids.  My 2 cents and others feel differently but I won't take my kids there.



We agree with you.  Vegas is basically just the start/end point of the loop for us, because the cheapest flights we could get were in/out of there.  Plus it crosses Nevada off the list.  But as I mentioned before, we are not gamblers and have no interest in casinos or in exposing our kids to the more seedy side of that particular industry.  I could see where watching the Bellagio fountain could be fun, but that's also a quick event and if we end up seeing World of Color anyway...

So, probably not much time there at all.  Right now we're staying on the outskirts the first night so we can get a head start towards Hoover Dam in the morning, and I still need to find a place on the final evening so we can be in position to get to the airport early at the end of the trip.



eandesmom said:


> I'd also suggest planning your drive into the GC carefully so you are NOT driving in, in the dark.
> 
> BIG things try to cross the road.  Like Moose.







eandesmom said:


> They will take out your car.
> 
> Just sayin'



I hear ya.  We've planned it so most of the driving legs are 2-3 hours, and a lot of it will be done first thing in the morning so we have the rest of the day for sightseeing.  The longest drive will be from Zion N.P. to the south rim of the Grand Canyon, which is 4-5 hours because there's only one road you can take and it goes all the way around the canyon.  But we'll start that in the morning, and there's a stop we can make at the Navajo Bridge to rest/feed the baby, and we should get to the Grand Canyon by afternoon.  Then we have a day and a half to rest/see the sights there.



eandesmom said:


> Somehow the driving (we did a huge road trip to the GC from Seattle via Denver, Sante Fe and then back through Salt Lake and Pendleton) for the AZ/MN/UT parts took a lot longer than we'd expected.



That's a huge road trip!  Did you have a screaming baby in the car?  That will make any trip seem like it takes forever. 



eandesmom said:


> And honestly Phoenix, while pretty in its own right is more of an adult place I think, or a golf or lay by the pool or hike place.  Which you guys do I know but with the baby in that heat...I am not sure you will lose much cutting a day there.  As long as you have time to rest up at some point!  That's a lot of car time with a baby.



Julie and I know Phoenix fairly well since we've stayed there a couple of times.  Our plan there is to rest--probably golf or swim in the pool.  And we know it'll be hot, but we've experienced that before and know to stay indoors during the really bad parts of the day.

(Insert "dry heat" joke here)



eandesmom said:


> All I have to say here is Allison IS a bucket of pixie dust.
> 
> 
> 
> The E's think she is magical.
> 
> And just flat out cool to boot.



All indications are that this is indeed the case! 



eandesmom said:


> What a great way to put it!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

All good things must come to an end.  

I hate that phrase.  Not only is it depressing, but it a) conveniently forgets the bottomless steak fries at Red Robin, and b) ignores the fact that all bad things must come to an end as well.  Everything is finite, even though this fact flies directly in the face of that feeling you get every time you enter Its A Small World.  

Nevertheless, July 3 was our last full day in Hawaii, and we had to start maneuvering things into place to prepare for the trip home.  But we could still have a little bit of fun, such as a hike to certain doom.

Ok, maybe Im overstating the case here.  After packing up and leaving the condo in Princeville, we took a very short drive to the trailhead for a hike to an area on the northern coast known as the Queens Bath.  The guidebook pointed this out to us as one of its favorite places in Kauaia sunken pool in the lava rock that fills with ocean water as the waves crash over the shoreline.  In summer months, the seas are relatively calm and the water sits placidly in the pool, warming in the sun and creating a unique swimming location.  In the winter, the seas get rough, waves constantly pour over the edge of the rock, and current become very strong and can pull you out to sea at any moment, andwell, a few people have died this way.  Obviously, extreme caution should be used at all times in this area, and if the seas are rough, you should stay well away from there.

Julie was not exactly a fan of the idea of doing this hike.  But we had some time to kill before our flight, and I had the keys to the rental car.  So off we went!






The first part of the hike was a somewhat steep dirt path through a beautiful wooded area and next to a gurgling stream.  Whats not to like?  There was even a nice little waterfall on the way.











And as you can see, Julie looks perfectly happy.  I really have no idea what she was worried about.






UmSQUIRREL!

You can probably guess how much Julie wanted to continue after seeing that sign.

But continue we did, reaching the lava-rock coast and staying WELL back from the shoreline.  I thought it was a gorgeous spot.






We hadnt found the actual Queens Bath yet, but Julie was leery of proceeding further, so I went on ahead to make sure there was a safe path to follow.  It really wasnt a problem, although Im sure Julie took this picture of me just to record the moment when she was sure my stupid decisions would ruin us all.  






The kids waited with bated breath, hoping against hope that their idiotic brave father would return.  And return I did, leading them triumphantly to the Queens Bath.  Too bad our swimsuits were already packed away.






Julie: Got the picture?  Can we go now?











Sure, honey, we can go.  But before we do, Id like to point out that I wasnt the dumbest person on the hike that morning.  That honor would go to this lady, who was determined to get that perfect picture on the lava rock coast with the pounding surf crashing basically on top of her:






Ladies, gentlemen, kids of all ages, I implore youdo not attempt to do that.  Anywhere.

Back on the road, we headed south.  We recorded some typical Kauai gas prices for posterity.  At the time, it was in the $3.40s on the mainland.






Remember how wed left early the previous morning to beat rush hour on the main road?  That didnt happen here.  We got stuck in traffic and basically crawled south for several miles.  We stopped in Kapaa at an outdoor market to try and find some Hawaiian outfits for the kids as Christmas presents.  And we were largely successful, especially with the beautiful dress we picked out for Sarah.  In early July, this dress was down past her knees.  By Christmas, she had hit such a huge growth spurt that it was no longer decent as a dress, and could only be salvaged as a tunic.

Id love to say we had an amazing lunch at a cool local place, but the slow traffic killed most of our remaining free time.  We opted for speed and went to McDonalds.  It wasnt a total loss, thoughwe did each get one more deep-fried apple pie while we still had the chance.

With the few remaining minutes we had left, we stopped at the Kilohana Plantation, just a few miles away from Lihue airport.  The estate has a few items of note, such as a fancy-pants restaurant and a train ride/tourist trap, but we were there to visit the Koloa Rum Company Tasting Room & Store.






The idea of a tasting appealed to Julie, but they didnt have any scheduled for the short time we were there, and for some reason they wouldnt let the kids in anyway.  Some people are just no fun, I guess.  In any case, we were there primarily to pick up a few items for friends back homethose retrieving our mail, watching the house, etc.  I wont say how much we spent, but you may one day show up and be tempted to yell, But why is all the rum gone?!  If you do, now you know the answer: because we were there first.  Nyah-nyah.

With that, it was time to head back to the airport.  We were flying back to Maui for one final night at my aunts house so we could retrieve the rest of our luggage that wed left behind.

THIS time, I knew the flight path.  THIS time, I made sure I sat on the left side of the plane.  THIS time, I got a window seat with an actual window.  Because THIS time, I was finally going to get my spectacular aerial pictures of Honolulu, Waikiki Beach and Diamond Head.  Fourth times the charm!

As we flew, Oahu slowly came into view, and






What the?  Wait, no!  We need to be just a little further south!






NO!  Cmon, guys!  Seriously?

Sigh.

Win some, lose some, I guess.  A little later, we flew over the island of Kahoolawe, so for your viewing pleasure, heres a spectacular aerial shot of a barren island that was bombed to smithereens by the U.S. military when they used it for target practice and weapons testing.






When we reached Maui, we got a rental car and immediately headed for the west coast and the town of Lahaina once again.  This was primarily to pick up a couple more Hawaiian shirts wed seen earlier and liked better than any wed seen on the rest of the trip.  We also hoped to have a nice dinner in town and maybe catch one more sunset on the coast.

Fortune was with us, and we actually found  a parking space that evening in the free lot in town.  We did our shopping, including one item I hadnt originally planned on buying: an extra suitcase.  Julie made the argument that wed need it to bring back the souvenirs wed bought.  I was worried about more airline bag fees, but she planned to use it as one of the kids carry-on bagsa devious, brilliant plan.  I knew I married her for a reason.

We headed for a dinner spot many of you here on the boards recommended:  Moose McGillycuddys.  We chose this spot primarily because of your recommendations, but also because it was $5 burger night during happy hour.  And yes, it's a great name for a bar/grill.  We were also lucky enough to get a seat right on the balcony overlooking Front St. in town.











Julie got a virgin Lava Flow, which is a strawberry/coconut rum combo, without the rum for the pregnant lady.






I got my customary Kona Longboard, and I think everybody went cheap and got the burgers, since you dont typically get deals like that in Hawaii.  It was a great little spot for our last dinner in Hawaii, and I think the boys especially were captivated by the view.











We didnt quite get a sunset view from there, but it was a nice evening.











We drove back around the mountain and up to my aunts house, where we were somehow still welcomed with open arms.  I took this as a sign that we hadnt totally worn out our welcome yet, so we needed to re-double our efforts in the morning.  

*Coming Up Next:* We finally get kicked out of Paradise.


----------



## KatMark

Mark, what a lovely last day. Such beautiful views. Now,  it could be that after all the hiking you had done and Julie being pregnant, that she wasn't quite up yet another one. Just saying! I'm glad you didn't end up looking like a total fool.

The burger place you stopped looks really nice too. I love the look of Julie's drink, and I was  over David and Scott's view. 

I'm glad you were welcomed back with open arms when you got to your aunt's house. 

So sorry that you are going home the next day.


----------



## Poolrat

Captain_Oblivious said:


>



Yeah that might cause some concern.    Clearly not for the lady on the rocks.  



Glad you made the hike and were able to share the sights.  

Hey a deep fried apple pie, the lengths you go to get one.  



Sorry you didn't get your aerial shot and sorry you have a long flight home soon but the trip was a blast.


----------



## Dugette

Wow, Queens Bath looks like a pretty cool place (so long as you don't get swept away, of course). What was that lady thinking?!  Maybe they need to put another copy of that sign on that rock.

Looks like a nice dinner spot on the balcony. Cheap, good food with a view...perfect!


----------



## MEK

I can't say I blame Julie for being just a tad skeptical of the Queen's bath.  Yup, that sign would have scared me away for sure!    Despite the warning, I'm glad you actually got to find the bath tub.

Can you imagine if a rouge wave actually hit that woman?  Darn - those would have been some great picture.    Seriously - I'm kidding.  

Your dinner spot looks so cute.  What - no food pictures?  I'm shocked.  How WERE those $5 burgers.  

So sad to see your trip come to a close.  What a wonderful adventure.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

If you weren't sober when you came across that Queen's Bath sign, it would quickly do the job!   Glad you braved it anyway......those are some fantastic views you got pictures of!   That picture Julie took of you.......I can almost hear you saying I'm the king of the world!"

I just hate when the well planned pictures out the airplane window just don't happen no matter how hard you try! 

 for $5 burger night!  The family looks like they really enjoyed it.   Glad you snuck in those fried apple pies earlier.  Life is so uncertain.......eat dessert first!


----------



## franandaj

I'm envious of all the cool places your family can get to as you are all healthy and young.  That Queen's Bath looks quite cool, but we would never even get to see the imposing sign.  I'll really like to see how different your Road trip is and all the cool places you get to hike to while we just spy them from the over looks!

It's nice that you were able to get $5 burgers, but really sad about the state of inflation that $5 burgers are such a deal.  Back when I was kid and we walked to school in the snow without shoes both ways uphill a good burger was only....     well I digress.  But I'm glad it was a great evening for your family and that your aunt welcomed you back into her wonderful abode!


----------



## Kitster

Captain_Oblivious said:


> You wouldn’t think of Kauai as a place where you would need to worry about rush hour traffic.  But there is only one main highway connecting all of the towns on the island, so unfortunately it is a concern—especially if, like us, you want to travel from one side of the island to the other.  This meant we would need an early wake-up call.  So we set the rooster alarm for approximately 5 a.m., and the little punk worked like a charm.
> 
> Our first stop was a few miles down the road at the Kilauea Bakery, not far from the lighthouse we’d visited the previous day.  It’s been so long now I can’t remember what everybody had, but I remember this being a quality stop for coffee and pastries, with the added bonus that they actually stocked all of the items displayed on their menu.
> 
> With that, we were on the road.  I mentioned that there’s only one main road on the island.  The stretch between the towns of Lihue and Kapa’a handles the heaviest volumes, and there is a second land northbound to try and help keep the traffic moving.  However, during the morning rush, most of the traffic is heading southbound into Lihue.  This seems like a good time to ask you to play Amateur Highway Engineer.  Say you don’t have enough money to build another lane in the southbound direction.  How would you handle the traffic volumes during the morning rush hour?
> 
> Obviously, you’d do this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it may be low-budget, but it worked.  And while it was slightly disconcerting for me to be driving on the left side of a double-yellow line, I couldn’t help but wonder who the poor sap was whose job was to get up at 4 a.m. and place every single one of these orange cones for miles…and then have to go pick them up again later in the day.  It’s a living, I guess.
> 
> We were able to beat the traffic and managed to avoid the notorious Kauai speed traps as well.  It took about an hour and a half to get down to the southwest corner of the island, which was the entry point for Waimea Canyon State Park.
> 
> Known as the Grand Canyon of the Pacific, Waimea Canyon is the result of an ancient volcano giving way to erosion and a fault line, creating a canyon 10 miles long and over 3,000 feet deep.  Given the heavy rainfall the area receives and Kauai’s famous rust-colored dirt, the colors and scenery are particularly eye-catching.
> 
> That is, when you can see it.
> 
> That bit about rainfall I mentioned?  Well, it just so happens that the top of Mount Wai’ale’ale, the highest point on Kauai, either receives the most annual rainfall in the world or is near the top of the list (reports vary).  There’s a location in India that is also in the running, although it receives most of its rain during the monsoon season, while Wai’ale’ale gets rain a stunning 335 – 360 days out of the year.
> 
> Now if you’ll indulge me, let me set the Wayback Machine to the distant past of the previous day.  Remember those beautiful clear pictures of the Kauai mountains?  The abundant sunshine?  In a place that receives rain over 90% of the year, that sure looked like it would have been a great day to go up the mountain, wouldn’t you say?
> 
> Anyway, we started the drive up into the park.  There was sun to the west, so even though we saw some gray skies ahead, we hoped there would be some clear spots.  A few miles up the road, we found a dirt parking area for our first view of the canyon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm…a little hazy, for sure.  Not very encouraging.
> 
> The kids had been arguing over something in the car, and as all arguments between kids go, I’m sure it was over something extremely important and relevant to the well-being of the human race.  I only mention this so I can post this picture of the kids shunning each other at the overlook.  I did resist the urge to utter the immortal Dad line in the car: “Stop or we’re turning around and going home!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got back in the car once everyone had worked out whether staying at a Holiday Inn Express really does make you smarter, or whatever their issue was.  By the time we reached the first “official” lookout, everyone appeared to be in a better mood.  Dave continued his attempts to win the Goofball Trophy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We walked up the short path to the lookout to take in the deep, blazing colors of the Grand Canyon of the Pacific:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.  This weather was not cooperating at all.  I do think you can see enough to realize that this really is a spectacular place, though.  We were baffled as to why fish ponds on the Big Island merited National Park status while this place was relegated to being a mere state park.
> 
> Looking back down to the south shows that there were indeed some blue skies to be found that day. Just not in the direction we were traveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody likes a quitter, so we forged on ahead.  At the next overlook, we found a nice couple from Pennsylvania who offered to take a family picture for us in this spectacular location.  Christmas card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this is just getting ridiculous.  Our situation has not improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We made it to the top of the canyon, where the Koke’e Lodge is located along with a small visitor center.  Not a whole lot to see there, but we busied ourselves for a little while hoping to give the clouds time to clear.  We are nothing if not optimists.  After waiting a while, with a few not-entirely-based-on-fact claims of, “I think it’s letting up!”, we set out for the viewpoints at the top of the mountain.  The goal here was to see the glorious Na Pali Coast from above, reveling in the sheer, rugged cliffs dropping straight down to the azure-blue ocean.  On the drive, we noticed this sign at a driveway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much of the mountain’s west side is restricted property, owned by the U.S. Military.  I don’t want to speculate as to what kinds of installations reside under the rock or within the mountain itself, but some locals have named the area “Ka-Boom Mountain.”  So take that for what it’s worth.
> 
> We finally made it to the end of the road.  We climbed out of our car, walked to the edge, and paused for a moment to savor the view, and our good fortune in being present in that place to witness it.  Ladies and gentlemen (and Tim), I give you the stunning Kalalau Valley on the Na Pali Coast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just don’t get to see sights like that every day, do you?  Obviously, this wasn’t our day.  If you would like to know what this view should actually look like, I invite you to check out podsnel’s Hawaii TR here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were somewhat dejected, knowing this was our only shot to see this place.  But from what I can tell, our experience is very, very commonplace.  Much like seeing these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m pretty sure that was Extra Crispy’s cousin, Original Recipe.
> 
> We drove back down the way we came and stopped again at the canyon overlooks, just to see if the view had improved at all.  We took a halfhearted look and—hey, what’s this?  Is that actual color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild goats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back up the mountain, we could see that the top was still socked in, but things had at least improved here at the canyon.  So we were thankful for that.  It could have been a total washout, but through patience and some good luck, it was only a partial washout!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coming Up Next: * It’s been a while since we visited a unique burger joint, don’t you think?



Weather at Koke'e State Park is the best reason to allow a couple days on Kauai. The following photo was taken on 9/26/2013. Low clouds and fog were rolling in from the ocean and complete blanketed the Kalaulau Valley.





And this photo was taken on 9/27/2013 while on a Na Pali dinner cruise (I didn't do too much eating, since I was busy loving the views).


----------



## glennbo123

Very cool update.  I'd definitely want to check out that Queen's Bath too.  It didn't look like the waves were crashing over into the Bath on that day...would you have gone in if you'd had your suit?

Bummer on the Oahu fly-over.  Sometimes you just can't shake your luck, no matter how hard you try.

The evening at Moose McGillycuddy's looked fantastic.  Perfect even.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

KatMark said:


> Mark, what a lovely last day. Such beautiful views. Now,  it could be that after all the hiking you had done and Julie being pregnant, that she wasn't quite up yet another one. Just saying! I'm glad you didn't end up looking like a total fool.



You and me both!  Besides, it's the mom's job to worry.

(And Dad's job to be the fun parent)



KatMark said:


> The burger place you stopped looks really nice too. I love the look of Julie's drink, and I was  over David and Scott's view.



It was a nice spot!  I could never quite get used to major sporting events happening so much earlier in the day over there.  The boys clearly didn't mind.



KatMark said:


> I'm glad you were welcomed back with open arms when you got to your aunt's house.



You and me both!  Wow, I've agreed with you twice now. 



KatMark said:


> So sorry that you are going home the next day.



This was the longest trip we've ever taken, and I still didn't want to go home.



Poolrat said:


> Yeah that might cause some concern.    Clearly not for the lady on the rocks.



I was nervous for her the whole time.  Every once in a while, a wave would crash behind her in threatening fashion.  That's not something you mess with.



Poolrat said:


> Glad you made the hike and were able to share the sights.



 



Poolrat said:


> Hey a deep fried apple pie, the lengths you go to get one.



Can't get 'em anywhere else!  We had to indulge one more time.



Poolrat said:


> Sorry you didn't get your aerial shot and sorry you have a long flight home soon but the trip was a blast.



It sure was.  I highly doubt we'll ever get there as a complete family again, so it was great to take the opportunity to do so.



Dugette said:


> Wow, Queens Bath looks like a pretty cool place (so long as you don't get swept away, of course). What was that lady thinking?!  Maybe they need to put another copy of that sign on that rock.



 Oh, that sign?  That can't be talking about _me_.



Dugette said:


> Looks like a nice dinner spot on the balcony. Cheap, good food with a view...perfect!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MEK said:


> I can't say I blame Julie for being just a tad skeptical of the Queen's bath.  Yup, that sign would have scared me away for sure!    Despite the warning, I'm glad you actually got to find the bath tub.



The Oblivious Family: ignoring warnings for 15 years!



MEK said:


> Can you imagine if a rouge wave actually hit that woman?  Darn - those would have been some great picture.    Seriously - I'm kidding.



I was trying hard not to imagine that the whole time!



MEK said:


> Your dinner spot looks so cute.  What - no food pictures?  I'm shocked.  How WERE those $5 burgers.



Not too shabby.  It was a good spot, but not our favorite meal of the trip.  Then again, we were pretty tired at that point.  



MEK said:


> So sad to see your trip come to a close.  What a wonderful adventure.



Time to start on the next one!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> If you weren't sober when you came across that Queen's Bath sign, it would quickly do the job!   Glad you braved it anyway......those are some fantastic views you got pictures of!   That picture Julie took of you.......I can almost hear you saying I'm the king of the world!"



It would be at that point where I'd fall off the cliff.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I just hate when the well planned pictures out the airplane window just don't happen no matter how hard you try!



Don't the pilots understand these things?  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> for $5 burger night!  The family looks like they really enjoyed it.   Glad you snuck in those fried apple pies earlier.  Life is so uncertain.......eat dessert first!



Now there's a philosophy I can get behind.



franandaj said:


> I'm envious of all the cool places your family can get to as you are all healthy and young.  That Queen's Bath looks quite cool, but we would never even get to see the imposing sign.  I'll really like to see how different your Road trip is and all the cool places you get to hike to while we just spy them from the over looks!



Well, I understand that we won't be able to do these things forever.  And I'm certainly not getting any younger.  Unfortunately, now that we have the baby, we won't be able to do hikes like these all as a family for a while.  

But the whole point of doing this vacation was based on the fact that we had a short window in which we'd be able to afford it and take the whole family, so we took the opportunity.  I'm glad we didn't put it off, because as I look at our financial picture now, there's no way we'll be back anytime soon.



franandaj said:


> It's nice that you were able to get $5 burgers, but really sad about the state of inflation that $5 burgers are such a deal.  Back when I was kid and we walked to school in the snow without shoes both ways uphill a good burger was only....     well I digress.  But I'm glad it was a great evening for your family and that your aunt welcomed you back into her wonderful abode!





And you saw the gas prices, right?  Oh, wait, you live in California.  Never mind.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Kitster said:


> Weather at Koke'e State Park is the best reason to allow a couple days on Kauai./
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did stay a couple of days, just didn't take advantage of the weather when we should have.
> 
> 
> 
> Kitster said:
> 
> 
> 
> The following photo was taken on 9/26/2013. Low clouds and fog were rolling in from the ocean and complete blanketed the Kalaulau Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...looks about right.  Of course, this could also be my backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> Kitster said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this photo was taken on 9/27/2013 while on a Na Pali dinner cruise (I didn't do too much eating, since I was busy loving the views).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> glennbo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool update.  I'd definitely want to check out that Queen's Bath too.  It didn't look like the waves were crashing over into the Bath on that day...would you have gone in if you'd had your suit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have had to negotiate the terms with Julie, who wasn't going anywhere near it.  But yes, I certainly would have liked to try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> glennbo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer on the Oahu fly-over.  Sometimes you just can't shake your luck, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Story of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> glennbo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evening at Moose McGillycuddy's looked fantastic.  Perfect even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## nodnol

Captain_Oblivious said:


> We finally found some fairly cheap rates on airfare to Las Vegas.  We're not into casinos and gambling at all, but as we planned, we realized that it made for a good starting point for a tour of the Southwest.  Many of drives between points of interest only amounted to 2-4 hours, which felt more feasible to us.  So we ended up pulling the trigger, and we're spending 11 days in the American Southwest.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> In late July.  Because when you think of late July, you naturally want to visit the desert.


I never felt so hot before in my life as in the Valley of Fire at the end of July - and we were there in the morning!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can write more about our plans later, but we're looking at visiting Hoover Dam, Bryce Canyon N.P., Zion N.P. the Grand Canyon, and Phoenix, AZ.



From the places you mentioned we saw all but the last two. But then we saw others you don't have on your list. Originally the main reason for the trip was Monument Valley, kind of a dream place to see for my husband. So we organized the trip more or less around it. Hoover Dam was interesting - which tour are you planning to take? Zion N.P. was breath taking and managable even in July/August with heat and tourist. I was very disappointed by Bryce Canyon, even though we were there really early in the morning it was packed with tourist. We even spent less time there than we had planned and we were able to discover Cedar Breaks National Monument, which we hadn't planned on visiting at all. The amphitheater is not as big as in Bryce, but much much less crowded and on the peak are very friendly yellow bellied marmots.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The question comes near the end of the trip.


I can't help you with that, last time I was there was in 1992...



Flossbolna said:


> Also wanted to say that Katharina and her husband had a great trip through Utah in 2012. I will send her over here when she is back from the Czech Republic (she is on vacation there this week), she might have some travel advice. I just know that they loved it so much there and that their pictures are wonderful!


Yes we loved it so much that I don't see any possible WDW trip with my husband in the near future because IF we have enough money again for a trip to the US it will be to Utah/Arizon/Colorado. There are lots of places we want to explore with more time on our hands or in more bearable temperatures.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds great!  I'm always interested in hearing from those with experience.  Utah really does have an abundance of amazing scenery.


My experience: it will be hot, very hot. If you want more tips or experiences, just let me know. I'll pm you our map, you can see where we've been...


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> All good things must come to an end.



And yet most bad things seem to be eternal.
Dont seem right now do it.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nevertheless, July 3 was our last full day in Hawaii



Good evening! As a duly designated representative of the state, county and city I order you to cease any and all supernatural activity and return forthwith to your place of origin or to the nearest convenient parallel dimension!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> But we could still have a little bit of fun, such as a hike to certain doom.



There's definitely a very slim chance we'll survive.

I love this plan! I'm excited to be a part of it. Let's do it!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie was not exactly a fan of the idea of doing this hike.



This job is definitely not worth eleven-five a year!





Captain_Oblivious said:


> The first part of the hike was a somewhat steep dirt path through a beautiful wooded area and next to a gurgling stream. Whats not to like? There was even a nice little waterfall on the way.



Not to like?  Well the steep path comes to mind, 
but the scenery does make up for that a might.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> UmSQUIRREL!



I hate squirrels!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Id like to point out that I wasnt the dumbest person on the hike that morning.



And well make note of that fact for posterior  errr I mean posterity.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We stopped in Kapaa at an outdoor market to try and find some Hawaiian outfits for the kids as Christmas presents. And we were largely successful, especially with the beautiful dress we picked out for Sarah. In early July, this dress was down past her knees. By Christmas, she had hit such a huge growth spurt that it was no longer decent as a dress, and could only be salvaged as a tunic.



Time never moves quicker than when our kids are leaving their childhood behind.
(and us with it)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I wont say how much we spent, but you may one day show up and be tempted to yell, But why is all the rum gone?! If you do, now you know the answer: because we were there first. Nyah-nyah.



So that's it then? That's the secret grand adventure? You spent three days lying on a beach, drinking rum?!

Oh wait!  That sounds pretty good actually




Captain_Oblivious said:


> THIS time, I knew the flight path. THIS time, I made sure I sat on the left side of the plane. THIS time, I got a window seat with an actual window. Because THIS time, I was finally going to get my spectacular aerial pictures of Honolulu, Waikiki Beach and Diamond Head.



Thats the type of buildup thats bound to provoke the Lords of Catastrophe





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Fourth times the charm!



In the same way that a cursed Tiki is




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Win some, lose some, I guess. A little later, we flew over the island of Kahoolawe, so for your viewing pleasure, heres a spectacular aerial shot of a barren island that was bombed to smithereens by the U.S. military when they used it for target practice and weapons testing.



Hummmm potentially affordable real-estate in Hawaii.
Just be careful when you start tilling the ground for the flower garden.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Fortune was with us, and we actually found a parking space that evening in the free lot in town.



Doesnt quite make up for the missed high altitude photos
but it comes close.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We did our shopping, including one item I hadnt originally planned on buying: an extra suitcase.



Sign of a very successful round of souvenir acquisitions


You might have packed a smaller suitcase into an otherwise empty slightly larger one on the way out.  Then youd have had the extra on hand without need of the additional purchase.  The baggage fees are a different matter though




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie made the argument that wed need it to bring back the souvenirs wed bought. I was worried about more airline bag fees, but she planned to use it as one of the kids carry-on bags



Never mind, yall have that well in hand.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> a devious, brilliant plan. I knew I married her for a reason.



And she keeps you around for some reason as well.
We just aint quite sure what it might be.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> We headed for a dinner spot many of you here on the boards recommended:  Moose McGillycuddys.  We chose this spot primarily because of your recommendations, but also because it was $5 burger night during happy hour.  And yes, it's a great name for a bar/grill.  We were also lucky enough to get a seat right on the balcony overlooking Front St. in town.



That was a mighty fine win there, and from the looks of the pictures,
One satisfyingly excellent evening to wrap things up on as well. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think the boys especially were captivated by the view.



Again I say, just you wait.
What they consider to be a good view will be changing drastically
Soon.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Coming Up Next:* We finally get kicked out of Paradise.


----------



## that's nice

Great updates.

Gotta love a restaurant called Bubba's. 

Beautiful pictures!

I remember seeing the picture of the kids with the numbers and Julie I was like 'huh, whaaa. no way. That has to be. ahhhhh,,, ut-oh.'

The Queen's Bath looks like a great place to swim. As long as you don't die there. 

Feel free to use _smithereens_ in every update. Love that word. It doesn't get used enough. 


Lahania is a beautiful town. Love the nigh pics from there.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Happy Mother's Day to Julie!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

nodnol said:


> I never felt so hot before in my life as in the Valley of Fire at the end of July - and we were there in the morning!



Hi Katharina!  Welcome back!

We will definitely not be lacking for heat on this trip.  Maybe it'll make up for the awful winter we had.



nodnol said:


> From the places you mentioned we saw all but the last two. But then we saw others you don't have on your list. Originally the main reason for the trip was Monument Valley, kind of a dream place to see for my husband. So we organized the trip more or less around it. Hoover Dam was interesting - which tour are you planning to take? Zion N.P. was breath taking and managable even in July/August with heat and tourist. I was very disappointed by Bryce Canyon, even though we were there really early in the morning it was packed with tourist. We even spent less time there than we had planned and we were able to discover Cedar Breaks National Monument, which we hadn't planned on visiting at all. The amphitheater is not as big as in Bryce, but much much less crowded and on the peak are very friendly yellow bellied marmots.



Thanks for the tips!  Monument Valley is a place we definitely want to see, but we just couldn't make it easily fit on our loop. 

With Hoover Dam, we're going to do the basic tour--the one you're allowed to take a baby on.  Drew is cramping our style a bit, but we'll have to make the adjustments.

Glad to hear Zion is worth the trip.  Hopefully Bryce Canyon won't be terrible.  I did see that they now have a shuttle service to try and help manage the crowds.  We'll have to plan accordingly.  And we did plan a stop at Cedar Breaks N.M. as well.  It'll be right on the way in the morning.



nodnol said:


> Yes we loved it so much that I don't see any possible WDW trip with my husband in the near future because IF we have enough money again for a trip to the US it will be to Utah/Arizon/Colorado. There are lots of places we want to explore with more time on our hands or in more bearable temperatures.
> 
> My experience: it will be hot, very hot. If you want more tips or experiences, just let me know. I'll pm you our map, you can see where we've been...



We know to expect the heat.  It's July in the desert.  So yes, it'll be hot.  Julie and I have been to Arizona twice in the summer, so we do know what to expect.  My feeling there is the same as when you plan to travel to Disney World--it'll be hot and crowded.  Plan for it, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And yet most bad things seem to be eternal.
> Dont seem right now do it.



As I said, though, it's not the case.  It just feels like the good times fly by more quickly.  Anyway, only a very few things are eternal, and these are truly the only things that have meaning.  Trust me, my church just spent a couple of months studying Ecclesiastes. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Good evening! As a duly designated representative of the state, county and city I order you to cease any and all supernatural activity and return forthwith to your place of origin or to the nearest convenient parallel dimension!
> 
> There's definitely a very slim chance we'll survive.
> 
> I love this plan! I'm excited to be a part of it. Let's do it!



Somebody blew their nose all over the place and you wanna keep it?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Not to like?  Well the steep path comes to mind,
> but the scenery does make up for that a might.



No pain, no gain!




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I hate squirrels!



Alpha, your voice sounds funny.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And well make note of that fact for posterior  errr I mean posterity.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Time never moves quicker than when our kids are leaving their childhood behind.
> (and us with it)



And I can't find the brake pedal!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So that's it then? That's the secret grand adventure? You spent three days lying on a beach, drinking rum?!
> 
> Oh wait!  That sounds pretty good actually



*+1*  You could do worse.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Thats the type of buildup thats bound to provoke the Lords of Catastrophe



Hey, at least I had a window this time.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> In the same way that a cursed Tiki is



Or a stopped clock is right twice a day.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Hummmm potentially affordable real-estate in Hawaii.
> Just be careful when you start tilling the ground for the flower garden.



Explosive sales!  We're going out with a bang!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Doesnt quite make up for the missed high altitude photos
> but it comes close.



We tried.  We really did.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sign of a very successful round of souvenir acquisitions
> 
> You might have packed a smaller suitcase into an otherwise empty slightly larger one on the way out.  Then youd have had the extra on hand without need of the additional purchase.  The baggage fees are a different matter though
> 
> Never mind, yall have that well in hand.



Julie is the master at packing the bags.  I just do what she tells me.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And she keeps you around for some reason as well.
> We just aint quite sure what it might be.



Carrying said luggage.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That was a mighty fine win there, and from the looks of the pictures,
> One satisfyingly excellent evening to wrap things up on as well.



Nice, relaxing evening.  For a very tired family.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Again I say, just you wait.
> What they consider to be a good view will be changing drastically
> Soon.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

that's nice said:


> Great updates.
> 
> Gotta love a restaurant called Bubba's.



And they didn't even serve shrimp.



that's nice said:


> Beautiful pictures!







that's nice said:


> I remember seeing the picture of the kids with the numbers and Julie I was like 'huh, whaaa. no way. That has to be. ahhhhh,,, ut-oh.'



Kind of like our reaction when we found out!



that's nice said:


> The Queen's Bath looks like a great place to swim. As long as you don't die there.



That about sums it up.



that's nice said:


> Feel free to use _smithereens_ in every update. Love that word. It doesn't get used enough.



That is a great word.  I'm gonna use the smithereens out of that word.



that's nice said:


> Lahania is a beautiful town. Love the nigh pics from there.



That is a very cool place.  Great spot to hang out.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Happy Mother's Day to Julie!



Julie says thank you!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

It was the Fourth of July, but for us the fireworks were over.  Departure day was upon us, so youll have to pardon us if we werent in a celebratory mood.  We spent most of our final morning on Maui drinking coffee, enjoying the view from my aunts deck, and packing up all of our crap.  Looking back on this experience, I still cant believe we managed to do this with just 2 checked bags.  Its a testament to how good Julie is at packing that we pulled that off.  Of course, this just means she needs a new challenge, so now she gets to plan a western road trip with assorted baby paraphernalia.

Once we had everything packed, we had some time to kill.  The rental car was due back at the airport around 4:30 p.m. or so, and then our flight didnt depart until the evening.  Im not sure who the idiot is who plans that stuff, but clearly he could have done a better job there.  Still, you know what they say: the best Fourth of July is the one you celebrate from within an airport terminal.

Ok, nobody says that.  Because its stupid.

Anyway, we decided to drive back down to the town of Paia on the northern coast because Sarah had seen a t-shirt she liked there.  Naturally, we drove into town and found that the one store that had that t-shirt was closed for the holiday.  Fortunately, wandering the stores for an hour or so produced a replacement t-shirt that was deemed acceptable.  This saved me from having to break into the other place, which I really hate to do without having a couple of weeks to case the joint and acquire a getaway vehicle.

There was a brick-oven pizza joint nearby with its doors open and the smell of warm, fresh-baked dough wafting out into the street.  Sounded good to us!  So we strolled in and were promptly informed that they were closed for the holiday.  Umok.

Moving along, we drove up the mountain and into the town of Makawao, with no real plan other than to browse and find a spot for lunch.  As we were looking at menus, a passer-by pointed us down the road to Pollis Mexican Restaurant and said it was a good spot.  Since you can always trust strangers to do things for you with the best of intentions, we decided that was the place for us.  I will admit to being swayed by the slogan posted over the door.






Wed rate the food here as a solid B+.  I cant remember what everybody ordered, but I seem to recall Julie getting fajitas or an enchilada while I got a BBQ pulled-pork sandwich.   

Afterwards, we wandered the town a bit more and found ourselves in a glass blowers studio, which is always a fascinating diversion.  We hung out and watched the guy for a few minutes, admiring the collection of art we couldnt possibly afford or transport safely back to the mainland.
















From there, we moseyed back on up to my aunts house.  We walked down the street to see my cousins house and gardensshed been spending a lot of time trying to re-claim the yard, and we could see the fruit of all that blood, sweat and tears.  After spending some time shooting the breeze with her, she asked us to help carry some fireworks back up the hill to my aunts house for their celebration later.  David seemed happy to help out.






and then Scotty happened.






In retrospect, its probably a good thing we were leaving.

The final order of business was family pictures on the deck.  We took the opportunity to don our latest in Hawaiian fashion.  Sarah and Scotty opted for t-shirts (Scottys shows off the state fish, or humuhumunukunukuapuaa), Julie is wearing a dress she found on Kauai, and Dave and I went for the standard obnoxious Hawaiian shirts.  We took turns posing with my cousin and aunt on the familiar deck overlooking the west side of Maui.











And then it was time to go.  We returned the rental car at the airport and then made our way to our gate.  The whole place was practically deserted, so we had to work to kill time.  How do you kill hours in an airport?  Well, for big-time family fun, its hard to top the moving walkway.






Or you could make a pit stop.






Pick up a onesie for future Baby Drew:






Or even bypass the expensive airport Burger King for a pineapple hot dog at the faux hot dog truck:











Eventually, the gate filled up as we got closer to our flight.  This is where it got interesting.  Id checked in the night before and received our seat assignments.  Once again, the United standard practice seemed to be to ignore any seat requests youd made on your reservation and just randomly throw your family somewhere on the plane.  In this case, we had 4 of us sitting in a group, and then David was assigned a seat by himself several rows behind us.  Obviously, that wasnt going to work.  But I had to wait for a gate agent to show up before I could do anything about it.  By the time the gate agent got there, it was only 30 minutes before the flight and there were at least 30 other people waiting to do the same thing.  The poor agent took everyones name and seat assignments and then asked us to step back and give her a minute while she played Tetris.

Eventually she called my name and said she could put us in a row of 3 and then a row of 2 a few rows back.  Fine, well take it.  But cmon, United, theres got to be a better system than putting all of this stress on a gate agent.  I recommend doing something radical, like allowing my seat selections to actually mean something when I make the reservation.

Anyway, that evening we were wheels-up and flying away from Maui once and for all.  Id hoped we might be able to see some 4th of July fireworks from the plane, butwell, you know all about my luck with aerial views on this trip.  We settled in for the 5-hour redeye flight to L.A.  

Im a light sleeper, and I dont do well sleeping in cars or on planes.  I like to be lying down in darkness and silence when I sleep.  My wife, on the other hand, has a gift: she can sleep anywhere, anytime.  She sleeps in planes, in the passenger seat of our van on road trips, even on the couch with the TV sound blasting.  Julie has not seen the last hour of any movie weve rented since 2005.

Anyway, I knew Id be in for a long night.  It was an older plane, so they didnt have the fancy TVs at your seat where you can choose from dozens of movies.  Instead, they had drop-down screens from the ceiling showing exactly one movie: a laugh-free comedy called The Incredible Burt Wonderstone.  It was terrible, in case you were wondering.  All in all, Id say I got about an hour of sleep on the flight. 

The kids?  Roughly the same.

We had about an hour-and-a-half layover at LAX, which was enough time to get an overpriced breakfast at the airport.  Then it was onto another plane, and another 5-hour flight back to Dulles.  This one had the cool movie screens at each seat, so everyone was pretty happy to play with that for the duration.

I have to say, Im pretty proud of the way the kids held up.  We knew the flights both to and from Hawaii would be brutal on their body clocks (not to mention ours), but they really handled it like champs on both ends.  Traveling east always feels a lot harder than traveling west as far as jet lag goes.  But the kids did great, handling the lack of sleep and long flights with a minimum of whining or fighting.  It wasnt until we were about 10 minutes down the road from Dulles that we looked back and saw this:






Rest up, kids.  It wont be long before were ready for the next adventure. 

*Coming Up Next:* Final thoughts on Hawaii and the plans for that next adventure thing we were just talking about.


----------



## OurDogCisco

Nice update!  I wish I had an aunt that lived in Maui.  You guys went to some of my favorite places.  I live in CA and go to Hawaii a lot.  In fact I've gone for a weekend.  It is like a 2 hour flight for us with the time change.  We leave at 7 am and are in Maui at 9 am.  Of course, we pay for it coming home.   I did this with some free airline vouchers we had that were going to expire.  My family thought I was crazy.  The only island I haven't visited is the Big Island but after seeing your pictures I will make it a priority.  We have one going to college in over a year so, we are not sure how it will impact us financially.  I have a feeling no vacations for awhile.  LOL...


----------



## Cinderella's Fella




----------



## MissLiz

I feel like I've been gone for years!  I haven't had a chance to catch up yet, but I wanted to say a big THANK YOU for your first few chapters of this trip report.  We leave in just about a week for 10 days at Aulani and your trip report has been so helpful in our planning!  We are connecting in Dulles on United on the way there and through San Francisco on the way back, so I've been obsessively checking our seats to make sure nothing changes.  

I may have to use your report when we go back and hit some of the other islands.


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> All good things must come to an end.
> 
> I hate that phrase.  Not only is it depressing, but it a) conveniently forgets the bottomless steak fries at Red Robin


You're wrong.  Even that comes to an end.  At some point you either have to throw in the towel or get hauled out in an ambulance when your stomach bursts.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie was not exactly a fan of the idea of doing this hike.  But we had some time to kill before our flight, and I had the keys to the rental car.  So off we went!


In other words... "I don't care if you're pregnant, either hike to the deadly lava rocks or hike to the airport." 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It really wasnt a problem, although Im sure Julie took this picture of me just to record the moment when she was sure my stupid decisions would ruin us all.


I'm sure she had it on video too.  I mean if you're going to be swept out to sea, $10,000 from America's Funniest Home videos will make a nice supplement to the life insurance. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That honor would go to this lady, who was determined to get that perfect picture on the lava rock coast with the pounding surf crashing basically on top of her


So... is it wrong to hope for a big wave??? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It wasnt a total loss, thoughwe did each get one more deep-fried apple pie while we still had the chance.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> THIS time, I knew the flight path.  THIS time, I made sure I sat on the left side of the plane.  THIS time, I got a window seat with an actual window.  Because THIS time, I was finally going to get my spectacular aerial pictures of Honolulu, Waikiki Beach and Diamond Head.  Fourth times the charm!
> 
> As we flew, Oahu slowly came into view, and
> 
> 
> What the?  Wait, no!  We need to be just a little further south!
> 
> 
> 
> NO!  Cmon, guys!  Seriously?
> 
> Sigh.


First of all, I hope you don't have a pilot's license.  And if you do, I'm never flying with you.  Your sense of direction in the air seems to be severely lacking. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We chose this spot primarily because of your recommendations, but also because it was $5 burger night during happy hour.


Looks like a win to me!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think the boys especially were captivated by the view.


You're training them well. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was the Fourth of July, but for us the fireworks were over.  Departure day was upon us, so youll have to pardon us if we werent in a celebratory mood


I'd be disappointed with you if you were... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Its a testament to how good Julie is at packing that we pulled that off.  Of course, this just means she needs a new challenge, so now she gets to plan a western road trip with assorted baby paraphernalia.


  Good luck, we're all counting on you. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I really hate to do without having a couple of weeks to case the joint and acquire a getaway vehicle.


You had the getaway vehicle.  Hard to beat a plane off the island for a getaway! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> There was a brick-oven pizza joint nearby with its doors open and the smell of warm, fresh-baked dough wafting out into the street.  Sounded good to us!  So we strolled in and were promptly informed that they were closed for the holiday.  Umok.


Locals only?  A tourist free zone for the holiday??? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> After spending some time shooting the breeze with her, she asked us to help carry some fireworks back up the hill to my aunts house for their celebration later.  David seemed happy to help out.


Holy crap!  Add insult to injury.  Not only do you have to leave Hawaii, you have to leave Hawaii after carrying a the products of a great fireworks show, knowing you'll never see those boxes of explosions serve their final purpose... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The poor agent took everyones name and seat assignments and then asked us to step back and give her a minute while she played Tetris.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> I recommend doing something radical, like allowing my seat selections to actually mean something when I make the reservation.


No way.  That would make waaaaaay too much sense. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Im a light sleeper, and I dont do well sleeping in cars or on planes.  I like to be lying down in darkness and silence when I sleep.  My wife, on the other hand, has a gift: she can sleep anywhere, anytime.  She sleeps in planes, in the passenger seat of our van on road trips, even on the couch with the TV sound blasting.  Julie has not seen the last hour of any movie weve rented since 2005.


  Sounds just like DW. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I have to say, Im pretty proud of the way the kids held up.  We knew the flights both to and from Hawaii would be brutal on their body clocks (not to mention ours), but they really handled it like champs on both ends.


I'd have a hard time keeping my own patience in check for that much travel.  With Julie being pregnant and the kids, well, being kids... I just have to applaud all of you for coming together and pulling it off.   



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Rest up, kids.  It wont be long before were ready for the next adventure.


I love that.  

Your adventures are always great.  I know I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## franandaj

Awww, the trip has really ended now.  Fun report, it was a pleasure reading all about it!

Time for the next big adventure!


----------



## podsnel

United. HATE them. They have a monopoly on Newark airport and all airfares have gone up there to everywhere as a result. And the seat thing? They are doing something lately where they only allow 10% of the plane to reserve seats and everyone else gets to pick at the airport. This has happened to several of my clients. I keep saying if they want to be Southwest they should charge Southwest prices- but at United, they have their cake AND they eat it too. 

And those drop down screens? We had them home too! COME ON!!! But even worse?  The last few flights I have been on with them (Florida and Mexico) did not have ANY screens. NONE. Instead, they have wi-fi that they charge you for EXCEPT they can't get it to work. Or they forget to turn it on. Which is even MORE fun if your entire family does not have an ipad each (which we don't- how about you?).  I HATE UNITED!!!!!!!!

I do however LOVE your family pic- Julie's dress is so pretty!! You made such incredible memories- I can't wait to hear what you have planned for your trip out west- 

Thanks for sharing, Mark- love, love love your TRs!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Once we had everything packed, we had some time to kill.  The rental car was due back at the airport around 4:30 p.m. or so, and then our flight didnt depart until the evening.  Im not sure who the idiot is who plans that stuff, but clearly he could have done a better job there.


 And then Scotty Happened??? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Still, you know what they say: the best Fourth of July is the one you celebrate from within an airport terminal.
> 
> Ok, nobody says that.  Because its stupid.


 Well crud!  For a second there I thought I wasn't the only one who says that.......... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Fortunately, wandering the stores for an hour or so produced a replacement t-shirt that was deemed acceptable.  This saved me from having to break into the other place, which I really hate to do without having a couple of weeks to case the joint and acquire a getaway vehicle.


 You HAD a rental car you know.......... 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Moving along, we drove up the mountain and into the town of Makawao, with no real plan other than to browse and find a spot for lunch.  As we were looking at menus, a passer-by pointed us down the road to Pollis Mexican Restaurant and said it was a good spot.  Since you can always trust strangers to do things for you with the best of intentions, we decided that was the place for us.  I will admit to being swayed by the slogan posted over the door.


 Definitely a dining slogan magnet!!!   But are you certain it wasn't because they had Burgers on the sign???



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I cant remember what everybody ordered, but I seem to recall Julie getting fajitas or an enchilada while I got a BBQ pulled-pork sandwich.


 Because, well, everyone goes to a Mexican place for their BBQ..........  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> From there, we moseyed back on up to my aunts house.  We walked down the street to see my cousins house and gardensshed been spending a lot of time trying to re-claim the yard, and we could see the fruit of all that blood, sweat and tears.


 Pineapple??? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> After spending some time shooting the breeze with her, she asked us to help carry some fireworks back up the hill to my aunts house for their celebration later.  David seemed happy to help out.


Not that's my kind of fireworks!!! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The final order of business was family pictures on the deck.  We took the opportunity to don our latest in Hawaiian fashion.  Sarah and Scotty opted for t-shirts (Scottys shows off the state fish, or humuhumunukunukuapuaa),


 Glad I looked at the picture.  For a second there I thought you had learned how to stutter-type! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We took turns posing with my cousin and aunt on the familiar deck overlooking the west side of Maui.


 You don't look a thing like either of them.  Are you sure this wasn't just a reenactment of a scene from European Vacation??? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Pick up a onesie for future Baby Drew:


Nice........ 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Instead, they had drop-down screens from the ceiling showing exactly one movie: a laugh-free comedy called The Incredible Burt Wonderstone.  It was terrible, in case you were wondering.


 Which is just Captain Oblivious-ease for..........not one single quote worthy of using in a DIS Trip Report!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Rest up, kids.  It wont be long before were ready for the next adventure.
> 
> *Coming Up Next:* Final thoughts on Hawaii and the plans for that next adventure thing we were just talking about.


----------



## glennbo123

Great chapter.  No matter how much time you have to kill, if you're leaving that day it seems hard to enjoy it...you feel like you always have to watch the clock.  It sounds like you made the most of it though.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

OurDogCisco said:


> Nice update!  I wish I had an aunt that lived in Maui.  You guys went to some of my favorite places.  I live in CA and go to Hawaii a lot.  In fact I've gone for a weekend.  It is like a 2 hour flight for us with the time change.  We leave at 7 am and are in Maui at 9 am.  Of course, we pay for it coming home.   I did this with some free airline vouchers we had that were going to expire.  My family thought I was crazy.  The only island I haven't visited is the Big Island but after seeing your pictures I will make it a priority.  We have one going to college in over a year so, we are not sure how it will impact us financially.  I have a feeling no vacations for awhile.  LOL...



I can only dream of going to Hawaii for a long weekend!  With such a long flight for us, you really have to spend a lot of time there to make it worthwhile.

I ehar you on college expenses...I have no idea how we'll handle that.  And the idea of going without any vacations makes me 



Cinderella's Fella said:


>







MissLiz said:


> I feel like I've been gone for years!  I haven't had a chance to catch up yet, but I wanted to say a big THANK YOU for your first few chapters of this trip report.  We leave in just about a week for 10 days at Aulani and your trip report has been so helpful in our planning!  We are connecting in Dulles on United on the way there and through San Francisco on the way back, so I've been obsessively checking our seats to make sure nothing changes.



Hey, we have a Miss Liz sighting!  Welcome back!  I hope you guys have a wonderful time!  You will absolutely love Aulani.  My favorite resort of all time.  You'll have to let us know how you guys do when you get back.

Hope United treats you better than they treated us!  



MissLiz said:


> I may have to use your report when we go back and hit some of the other islands.



I hope you get the chance!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> You're wrong.  Even that comes to an end.  At some point you either have to throw in the towel or get hauled out in an ambulance when your stomach bursts.



But if you hurl, then you suddenly have more room for steak fries. 



afwdwfan said:


> In other words... "I don't care if you're pregnant, either hike to the deadly lava rocks or hike to the airport."



Wow, it's like you were standing there with us!  



afwdwfan said:


> I'm sure she had it on video too.  I mean if you're going to be swept out to sea, $10,000 from America's Funniest Home videos will make a nice supplement to the life insurance.



We were limited on video for this trip due to technical difficulties.  And I don't think my life is worth that much, anyway.



afwdwfan said:


> So... is it wrong to hope for a big wave???



 I probably shouldn't answer that.  But, no.  No it's not.



afwdwfan said:


> First of all, I hope you don't have a pilot's license.  And if you do, I'm never flying with you.  Your sense of direction in the air seems to be severely lacking.



I think this is still a better view than the other side of the plane had.



afwdwfan said:


> Looks like a win to me!



Exactly.



afwdwfan said:


> You're training them well.



Did you notice it was a Reds game?



afwdwfan said:


> I'd be disappointed with you if you were...



Well, it's always nice to be home and sleeping in your own bed and...ok, I can't say that with a straight face.  I miss Hawaii.



afwdwfan said:


> Good luck, we're all counting on you.



Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit drinking.



afwdwfan said:


> You had the getaway vehicle.  Hard to beat a plane off the island for a getaway!



But we had to lie low for several hours.  Not an easy task on a small island. 



afwdwfan said:


> Locals only?  A tourist free zone for the holiday???



They should have just said, "We don't serve your kind here."



afwdwfan said:


> Holy crap!  Add insult to injury.  Not only do you have to leave Hawaii, you have to leave Hawaii after carrying a the products of a great fireworks show, knowing you'll never see those boxes of explosions serve their final purpose...



It is a shame, isn't it?  Maybe I should have brought them onto the airplane with me.



afwdwfan said:


> No way.  That would make waaaaaay too much sense.



Being a government employee, it actually makes me glad to see that private firms can be just as annoying and inefficient as us.  



afwdwfan said:


> Sounds just like DW.



I showed that part to Julie, and she just said, "Yup, it's true." 



afwdwfan said:


> I'd have a hard time keeping my own patience in check for that much travel.  With Julie being pregnant and the kids, well, being kids... I just have to applaud all of you for coming together and pulling it off.



Thanks!  If you know what to plan for, you can get through a lot.  Especially if the reward at the end is worth it.



afwdwfan said:


> I love that.
> 
> Your adventures are always great.  I know I'm looking forward to the next one.



Thanks, Andy.  And since this report took me forever to write up, it won't be too long before the next one!  I'll have to get a new ticker.



franandaj said:


> Awww, the trip has really ended now.  Fun report, it was a pleasure reading all about it!
> 
> Time for the next big adventure!



Thanks for reading along, Alison!  I'm sure you'll be shocked and amazed when we reveal the plans for the next trip. 



podsnel said:


> United. HATE them. They have a monopoly on Newark airport and all airfares have gone up there to everywhere as a result. And the seat thing? They are doing something lately where they only allow 10% of the plane to reserve seats and everyone else gets to pick at the airport. This has happened to several of my clients. I keep saying if they want to be Southwest they should charge Southwest prices- but at United, they have their cake AND they eat it too.



Don't hold back, Ellen.  Tell us what you really feel.

But, yeah.  I'm with you 100%!



podsnel said:


> And those drop down screens? We had them home too! COME ON!!! But even worse?  The last few flights I have been on with them (Florida and Mexico) did not have ANY screens. NONE. Instead, they have wi-fi that they charge you for EXCEPT they can't get it to work. Or they forget to turn it on. Which is even MORE fun if your entire family does not have an ipad each (which we don't- how about you?).  I HATE UNITED!!!!!!!!



An iPad each? As a 1-income family on a government salary?  These kids are lucky they all have pants. 

But really, what do you think of United? 



podsnel said:


> I do however LOVE your family pic- Julie's dress is so pretty!! You made such incredible memories- I can't wait to hear what you have planned for your trip out west-



I can't wait to GO on the trip!



podsnel said:


> Thanks for sharing, Mark- love, love love your TRs!



Thank you for being willing to subject yourself to my TR's!


----------



## KatMark

Great update, Mark.

Oh how I could go for a pulled pork sandwich right now (my tummy has been grumbling for an hour).

I love the photos on the deck with your relatives...you all clean up so well.

Seriously, what is it with you and United? We've never had that problem. Although, maybe it's because there are just two of us.

I can't wait for the recap and to hear what the next adventure is.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

GoofyFan1515 said:


> And then Scotty Happened???



He always happens.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Well crud!  For a second there I thought I wasn't the only one who says that..........



If you had a dollar for every time you said that, you'd probably have to borrow a dollar.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> You HAD a rental car you know..........



Yeah, but I didn't want to break the rental agreement by driving it someplace I shouldn't. 



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Definitely a dining slogan magnet!!!   But are you certain it wasn't because they had Burgers on the sign???



That is tempting...



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Because, well, everyone goes to a Mexican place for their BBQ..........



It was one of the cheaper items on the menu.  And I love bbq.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Pineapple???



Sadly...no.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Not that's my kind of fireworks!!!







GoofyFan1515 said:


> Glad I looked at the picture.  For a second there I thought you had learned how to stutter-type!



I--I---I---I---I don'--I don't know what you're talking about.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> You don't look a thing like either of them.  Are you sure this wasn't just a reenactment of a scene from European Vacation???



They could be complete strangers, as long as they give us a place to stay on Maui! 



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Which is just Captain Oblivious-ease for..........not one single quote worthy of using in a DIS Trip Report!



Pretty much!



glennbo123 said:


> Great chapter.  No matter how much time you have to kill, if you're leaving that day it seems hard to enjoy it...you feel like you always have to watch the clock.  It sounds like you made the most of it though.



Yeah, departure day is just not fun.  I was thinking about trying to stow away in the wheel well of a jetliner to get back to Hawaii.  I hear it can be done.



KatMark said:


> Oh how I could go for a pulled pork sandwich right now (my tummy has been grumbling for an hour).



I just had spaghetti, meatballs, and my wife's awesome spaghetti sauce.  I'm good. 



KatMark said:


> I love the photos on the deck with your relatives...you all clean up so well.



Why, thank you!  It's amazing what Photoshop can do.



KatMark said:


> Seriously, what is it with you and United? We've never had that problem. Although, maybe it's because there are just two of us.



I'm sure that's a part of it.  They overbook the flights on purpose and then are left scrambling to try and make all of the passengers fit somehow.  Large families like ours get split up.



KatMark said:


> I can't wait for the recap and to hear what the next adventure is.



Ever been to Harrington, Delaware?


----------



## middlepat

Nice updates there Nemesis.  (it has been a while since I've commented)

Sorry to see this coming to an end.  I've enjoyed reliving our Hawaiian escapades in my head through your retelling of yours.  

Only 218 days until I'm back.  (not that I'm counting)



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm sure that's a part of it.  They overbook the flights on purpose and then are left scrambling to try and make all of the passengers fit somehow.  Large families like ours get split up.



Funny, I try to assign our seats throughout the plane (looking for a peaceful flight for myself) and somehow United always puts us together.  I guess for some reason they won't subject my children to random strangers.  Go figure.


----------



## Dugette

Great update, but sad your trip is over. Thanks so much for sharing. So much helpful info. I will go back to review the Aulani portion before our trip in November. I can't wait to hear about future family adventures! Also, totally understand your wife's ability to sleep anywhere...I consider that my special talent!


----------



## Poolrat

Great wrap up.  Last days are so sad but in Hawaii, well they are still sad but beautiful.

The flight scares me a little so glad the kids made it through mostly.  

This was such a fantastic trip for the whole family and I enjoyed it too.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

middlepat said:


> Nice updates there Nemesis.  (it has been a while since I've commented)



Slacker...



middlepat said:


> Sorry to see this coming to an end.  I've enjoyed reliving our Hawaiian escapades in my head through your retelling of yours.
> 
> Only 218 days until I'm back.  (not that I'm counting)



You just said that to make me jealous, didn't you?  Well, it worked.



middlepat said:


> Funny, I try to assign our seats throughout the plane (looking for a peaceful flight for myself) and somehow United always puts us together.  I guess for some reason they won't subject my children to random strangers.  Go figure.



Don't get me wrong, I would have been happy to sit separately and let Julie take care of the kids. 



Dugette said:


> Great update, but sad your trip is over. Thanks so much for sharing. So much helpful info. I will go back to review the Aulani portion before our trip in November. I can't wait to hear about future family adventures! Also, totally understand your wife's ability to sleep anywhere...I consider that my special talent!



You will love Aulani!  How long will you be in Hawaii?

It's almost like moms have some sort of reason to be tired all the time...



Poolrat said:


> Great wrap up.  Last days are so sad but in Hawaii, well they are still sad but beautiful.



Aren't you sick of palm trees yet?



Poolrat said:


> The flight scares me a little so glad the kids made it through mostly.



It's long and tiring, but really that's the worst thing about it.  I find I can sit just about anywhere and be a couch potato for 10 hours.  



Poolrat said:


> This was such a fantastic trip for the whole family and I enjoyed it too.



So did we!  And it's a good thing, because it'll be decades before we get back!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Well, my friends (and middlepat), weve come to the end of the road on this TR.  Thank you to all of you who stuck with me and were willing to take the time to read (or skim) as I droned on and on through the longest TR Ive ever done.  As always, its a lot of fun to re-live the vacation, and to have good friends to share the adventure with (or trade sarcastic jabs back and forth).

A few final thoughts on Hawaii:

	Make every effort to get there at least once in your lifetime.  Yes, its expensive.  Theres no way around the cost, although I tried to point out where you could shave a few bucks off the price here and there.  But its a special place.  You have world-class resorts and beaches, mountains and sheer cliffs, varying ecosystems, exotic wildlife and plantlife, cultural history, and even active volcanoes crammed into a relatively few square miles of land.  And you can get Dole Whips.

	As I continue to spend money you dont have, I would suggest you make every effort to stay at Aulani as well.  Its an amazing resort, with something for everyone and an incredible level of detail.  A must for Disney fans, and the best resort where Ive ever had the privilege to stay.

	Julie and I felt Oahu and KauaI were the two most beautiful islands.  Not that the others were hideous by any means, but those two islands have the oldest mountains, giving them the advantage of weathering and erosion.  These forces helped form the sheer cliff faces that look so dramatic in photographs.  In retrospect, we wish wed had a little more time to explore Kauai.

	Our least favorite island (and this is like picking the ugliest supermodel) was the Big Island.  We were glad we went to see Volcanoes National Parkthat was something we couldnt miss.  But we didnt feel like there was anything else on the rest of the island that we would characterize as must-do.  That and the long distances on remote roads made it a tough island to visit.

	Favorite meal of the trip: Monkeypod Kitchen.  I have a soft spot in my heart for the Hilo Burger Joint and Kua Aina Sanwich Shop, though.

	Most memorable destinations: how do you choose?  Aulani, Pearl Harbor, Diamond Head, the Hana Highway, Volcanoes National Park, Waimea Canyon.

	Most memorable moments with the family: Playing at the Aulani waterslides.  The kids surf lessons.  Golfing at Kapalua with David.  My 15th anniversary dinner/evening with Julie.

	Best item not available in the rest of the U.S.: deep-fried apple pies at McDonalds.

	Best host ever: my Aunt Carol.

	Best airline we flew: Hawaiian.  What, you thought Id say United?

I might have gone through and posted our favorite pictures again, but there are just so many its impossible to choose.  What a beautiful, unique, exotic locale.  One of my favorite places Ive ever visited.  

I cant stress enough how good the kids did on this trip.  We thought the long flights would be really difficult, and they couldnt have handled them any better.  I think kids by and large are more resilient then we give them credit for.  Sometimes they even put us to shame when it comes to handling inconveniences or things that dont go according to plan.  Theres always some fear about pushing them beyond their limits on an experience like this, but I have yet to find a time when it hasnt been worth it to try.

Of course, now we have to take an infant along with us.  Well see if I change my tune.  Anyway, heres the plan for our next adventure, coming to a Trip Report message board near you sometime this summer:

*The Oblivious Family Takes on the American Southwest*

*Saturday, Day 1*: Fly 4.5 hours from BWI to Las Vegas, nonstop.  Try not to be That Guy With The Screaming Baby on the flight.  Upon landing, pick up rental car and provisions for road trip snacks and gourmet PB&J sandwiches.  
Possible Dinner location: Bachi Burger (as seen on Diners, Drive-ins and Dives)

*Sunday, Day 2:* Visit Hoover Dam for tour in the morning.  Drive to Cedar City, Utah in the afternoon.  
Driving distance: 197 miles (3 hours, 17 minutes)
Possible Dinner Location: Centro Wood-Fired Pizza

*Monday, Day 3:* Visit Cedar Breaks National Monument and then spend the rest of the day at Bryce Canyon National Park.  Try and maneuver among crowds as best as we can, maybe find a short hike or nice sunset spot.  Were hoping to take advantage of a Ranger astronomy program at night that highlights the unusually clear night skies here.
Driving distance: 77.5 miles (1 hour, 32 minutes)
Possible Dinner Location: Uhnot much to choose from here.  Anyone?  Anyone?  Bueller?

*Tuesday, Day 4:* Visit Zion National Park.  Spend all day exploring/hiking.  Hit the hotel pool in the evening.
Driving distance: 72.4 miles (1 hour, 21 minutes)
Possible Dinner Location: Oscars Café, Springdale, Utah

*Wednesday, Day 5:*  Hardest driving day of the trip.  Drive to South Rim of Grand Canyon (we really, really, really wanted to try to get to the North Rim as well, but its just too much to do with a baby).  Once we reach the South Rim, enjoy the views!
Driving distance: 236 miles (4 hours, 29 minutes of mostly barren desert)
Possible Dinner Location: Limited to restaurants/cafeterias in the park

*Thursday, Day 6:* Spend all day exploring Grand Canyon National Park.  Hopefully catch a nice sunset.  Maybe sunrise too, if were still on East Coast time.
Driving distance: Nada.
Possible Dinner Location: same as above.

*Friday, Day 7:* Drive south to Sedona, AZ to see red rock formations.  Then continue south, stopping at Montezuma Castle National Monument.  Continue south to Phoenix, to the resort where Julie and I stayed on our honeymoon way back when.
Driving distance: 219 miles (3 hours, 49 minutes)
Possible Dinner Location: Claim Jumper (yes, its a chain, but they have something called cheese potatocakes, which are like deep-fried mashed potatoes and I discovered them on our last trip out there)

*Saturday, Day 8:* Stay in Phoenix.  Enjoy the pools at the resort.  Play desert golf.  Maybe a tour of the Arizona Diamondbacks stadium?  We might ax that just to rest.
Driving distance: minimal.
Possible Dinner Location: Pizzeria Bianco, supposedly one of the finest in the country.  Or Thee Pitts Again, a bbq joint seen on DDD.  Or a really good Mexican place, since this is a Southwestern trip.  Any suggestions?

*Sunday, Day 9:* Longest driving day for distance/time.  Get up early, drive 3 hours or so to Joshua Tree National Park in California.  Break up the drive by exploring the park.  Then continue west to Anaheim to get ready to explore some crappy tourist trap there.
Possible Dinner Location: Tortilla Jos, which my daughter loved when she was out there a couple of years ago.
Driving distance: 405 miles (7 hours)

*Monday, Day 10:* Disneyland!  Cram in as much as possible in one day.  Visit DCA first to try and ride Radiator Springs Racers and get FPs for World of Color.  Spend most of the day in Disneyland park trying to see things that are different from Florida.  Eat Monte Cristo at Café Orleans.  See World of Color in the evening.  Understand that theres no way we can possibly see everything in one day.  Enjoy it anyway.  Hopefully the kids will be surprised.
Driving distance: 0.
Possible Dining Locations: Café Orleans (dont you pay attention?), Flos V-8 Café (mostly because the kids would think it was cool)

*Tuesday, Day 11:* Last day.  Hang around Downtown Disney and the Grand Californian as long as possible in the morning, postponing the inevitable.  Then drive to Las Vegas.
Driving distance: 260 miles (3 hours, 49 minutes)
Possible Dining Location: Slaters 50/50 (burger joint in CA featuring patties that are 50% ground beef, 50% ground bacon)

*Wednesday, Day 12:* Fly home, nonstop LAS to BWI.  Too exhausted to care if Im That Guy this time.

Total driving distance: 1493.3 miles.

 In the desert.  In the summer.  






Hopefully the air-conditioning will work.

We tried to do the best we could in planning  a trip that would take us to some new states the kids hadnt seen yet while being manageable with a baby.  Most of the driving legs are either short, or broken up with something to see halfway through.  A couple of those legs are aggressive, though, so hopefully the couple of rest days we have built in will do some good.  Were also hoping we can stay on East Coast time a bit in order to get some early starts.  Baby Drew might actually help in that regard!

In the end, Im sure well be exhausted.  But thats part of the experience!

Im mostly excited for the kids.  The Grand Canyon is one of those places that everyone should try to see.  You cant fully capture its scope in pictures, and I think itll be a memorable experience for the family.  

In the end, thats what we want to achieve.  Long after the toys have broken, the Xbox has its last red ring of death, and the comic books have fallen apart, the kids will not remember the stuff they had.  Theyll remember the things we did together.  Vacations are some of the most vivid memories, because thats one of the few times in your life when you have your parents complete attention.  Its true family time, with no distractions.  I guess thats why we look forward to it so much.  Time marches on, and soon we wont all be together to have that time.  It gets more and more valuable the older we get.  And it seems to slip away faster and faster.  











So, lets get out there and do the best we can with it.  Lets explore and see something new.  As I keep telling my kids (and myself), dont be afraid to try something new.  You either find something you love, or you end up with a great story.

Thanks to all of you for reading along.


----------



## jedijill

Great wrap up to a great trip!

The SW roadtrip sounds like quite the adventure!  Hopefully Baby Drew does well.   Can't wait to read that TR!

Jill in CO


----------



## glennbo123

Great ending to your TR Captain!  Thanks for all of the great stories, pictures, and laughs.  I hope your trip out West goes well for you, and more fantastic memories are made.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You either find something you love, or you end up with a great story.



And sometimes, you even get both.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

.


----------



## cmaee

I have been reading along, but never commented.  Well, I couldn't let it end without telling you how much I enjoyed reading about your family and your travels.  I think perhaps what you wrote below is my favorite thing you wrote in your whole trip report.  Such a wonderful way to end your families story of Hawaii.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Long after the toys have broken, the Xbox has its last red ring of death, and the comic books have fallen apart, the kids will not remember the stuff they had.  Theyll remember the things we did together.  Vacations are some of the most vivid memories, because thats one of the few times in your life when you have your parents complete attention.  Its true family time, with no distractions.  I guess thats why we look forward to it so much.  Time marches on, and soon we wont all be together to have that time.  It gets more and more valuable the older we get.  And it seems to slip away faster and faster.
> 
> So, lets get out there and do the best we can with it.  Lets explore and see something new.  As I keep telling my kids (and myself), dont be afraid to try something new.  You either find something you love, or you end up with a great story.


----------



## Cinderella's Fella

Real pretty words, Mark, real pretty!


----------



## KatMark

Mark, a truly wonderful wrap up. We are going to Phoenix and Disneyland too...but not until next year. But I am going to Vegas in August...but I'll be staying there.

My family never did vacations...didn't have the money and my parents should have divorced when my youngest brother was 2 (that's a whole other story). I'm so glad you do these with your kids and you are right...they will always have those memories.

You are missing one important picture. Where's a picture of all of you with Drew?


----------



## franandaj

Great wrap up!  I can't wait to go back to Hawaii.  I've been three times, but all were when I was very much younger.  I was still actually wearing bikinis back when I went!    I can't wait to try Aulani!  Between you, Ellen and Cynthia's reports I am sooooo dying to go there!  Right now it's only a Question Mark on my vacation spreadsheet.

I loved hearing about your adventures, but I think I'm going to enjoy this next one even more having just completed my own version.  That being said, I can give you some feedback.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *The Oblivious Family Takes on the American Southwest*
> 
> *Monday, Day 3:* Visit Cedar Breaks National Monument and then spend the rest of the day at Bryce Canyon National Park.  Try and maneuver among crowds as best as we can, maybe find a short hike or nice sunset spot.  We’re hoping to take advantage of a Ranger astronomy program at night that highlights the unusually clear night skies here.
> Driving distance: 77.5 miles (1 hour, 32 minutes)
> Possible Dinner Location: Uh…not much to choose from here.  Anyone?  Anyone?  Bueller?



I don't know what Cedar Breaks National Monument is, but I can tell you that Bryce Canyon is really a first thing in the morning kind of experience. (Pictures to prove it in two more updates). The suggested tour is to drive to the far end of the park and stop at the 6-7 overlooks on the way back.  There are 2-3 which require a bit of a hike and at 8000 ft and with an infant, you might do like we did and just do the ones which are a get out of the car and say ooooh and aaaaah.

I will suggest Foster's Family Steakhouse for dinner.  It's really more of a coffee shop kinds of place and they had good homestyle food at lunchtime.  (maybe 3-4 updates for the pictures).  But you're right, there isn't a lot to choose from and from what I read Ruby's owns the entire town of Bryce Canyon and has a monopoly on the restaurants there.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Tuesday, Day 4:* Visit Zion National Park.  Spend all day exploring/hiking.  Hit the hotel pool in the evening.
> Driving distance: 72.4 miles (1 hour, 21 minutes)
> Possible Dinner Location: Oscar’s Café, Springdale, Utah



I'm so glad that you guys are coming into Zion this way!  I'm not sure if you know that most of the Canyon is only accessible via Tram/bus in the summertime.  Sort of a hop on hop off kind of thing.  However, if you don't choose to do that, you can always drive up to the Northwest end of the park (about 1/2 an hour up I15) and see the other section which doesn't require getting on and off a bus.

Springdale looks like a cutesy little artsy fartsy town with quite a few nice places to get some grub.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Wednesday, Day 5:*  Hardest driving day of the trip.  Drive to South Rim of Grand Canyon (we really, really, really wanted to try to get to the North Rim as well, but it’s just too much to do with a baby).  Once we reach the South Rim, enjoy the views!
> Driving distance: 236 miles (4 hours, 29 minutes of mostly barren desert)
> Possible Dinner Location: Limited to restaurants/cafeterias in the park



What is your route to get there?  Are you going back through Zion or going through Vegas.  Just being nosy.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Possible Dinner Location: Claim Jumper (yes, it’s a chain, but they have something called cheese potatocakes, which are like deep-fried mashed potatoes and I discovered them on our last trip out there)



Are there not Claim Jumpers on the East Coast?  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Possible Dinner Location: Pizzeria Bianco, supposedly one of the finest in the country.  Or Thee Pitts Again, a bbq joint seen on DDD.  Or a really good Mexican place, since this is a Southwestern trip.  Any suggestions?



I got nothing for you, only been to Phoenix once or twice, however, I do remember seeing a DDD place that was a Mexican Restaurant in a Gas Station that looked good.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Sunday, Day 9:* Longest driving day for distance/time.  Get up early, drive 3 hours or so to Joshua Tree National Park in California.  Break up the drive by exploring the park.  Then continue west to Anaheim to get ready to explore some crappy tourist trap there.
> Possible Dinner Location: Tortilla Jo’s, which my daughter loved when she was out there a couple of years ago.
> Driving distance: 405 miles (7 hours)



Yikes!  All I can tell you is get an early start.  The 10 out by Indio and Palm Springs can be brutal.  Joshua Tree will be hot, Hot, HOT.  I would start driving before the sun comes up.  Seriously.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Monday, Day 10:* Disneyland!  Cram in as much as possible in one day.  Visit DCA first to try and ride Radiator Springs Racers and get FP’s for World of Color.  Spend most of the day in Disneyland park trying to see things that are different from Florida.  Eat Monte Cristo at Café Orleans.  See World of Color in the evening.  Understand that there’s no way we can possibly see everything in one day.  Enjoy it anyway.  Hopefully the kids will be surprised.
> Driving distance: 0.
> Possible Dining Locations: Café Orleans (don’t you pay attention?), Flo’s V-8 Café (mostly because the kids would think it was cool)



This sounds like a good plan.  I would make a reservation at Café Orleans, you can do it the day before, but since So Cal folks don't think about reservations, walk up waits can be a long time.  Also unless you are the type of eater that could get the free steak at that steakhouse in Texas that boasts you get it free if you can eat ALL of it, split the Monte Cristo amongst 2-3 of you.  I can only eat one of the four pieces they give you.  That also leaves you room for Pomme Frites and Beignets!  

Perhaps I could come out in the afternoon and meet you all in 3D!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Tuesday, Day 11:* Last day.  Hang around Downtown Disney and the Grand Californian as long as possible in the morning, postponing the inevitable.  Then drive to Las Vegas.
> Driving distance: 260 miles (3 hours, 49 minutes)
> Possible Dining Location: Slater’s 50/50 (burger joint in CA featuring patties that are 50% ground beef, 50% ground bacon)
> 
> *Wednesday, Day 12:* Fly home, nonstop LAS to BWI.  Too exhausted to care if I’m That Guy this time.
> 
> Total driving distance: 1493.3 miles.
> 
> In the desert.  In the summer.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> In the end, that’s what we want to achieve.  Long after the toys have broken, the Xbox has its last red ring of death, and the comic books have fallen apart, the kids will not remember the stuff they had.  They’ll remember the things we did together.  Vacations are some of the most vivid memories, because that’s one of the few times in your life when you have your parents’ complete attention.  It’s true family time, with no distractions.  I guess that’s why we look forward to it so much.  Time marches on, and soon we won’t all be together to have that time.  It gets more and more valuable the older we get.  And it seems to slip away faster and faster.
> 
> So, let’s get out there and do the best we can with it.  Let’s explore and see something new.  As I keep telling my kids (and myself), don’t be afraid to try something new.  You either find something you love, or you end up with a great story.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for reading along.



Love this!


----------



## nodnol

I know, I didn't comment very much on your TR, but I enjoyed it tremendously! Thank you very much!!!

I hope you'll be able to manage the heat and the crowds and I'm looking forward to the report


----------



## Dugette

Captain_Oblivious said:


> You will love Aulani!  How long will you be in Hawaii?


I'm so excited for it. We'll be in Hawaii for 9 nights and will be in a (standard view) studio at Aulani the whole time. Yay for renting DVC points and getting a room for less than 1/2 the going rate! We'd love to hop to other islands someday, but that will have to be a future trip. Maybe when we're not toting a toddler around.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Long after the toys have broken, the Xbox has its last red ring of death, and the comic books have fallen apart, the kids will not remember the stuff they had.  Theyll remember the things we did together.  Vacations are some of the most vivid memories, because thats one of the few times in your life when you have your parents complete attention.  Its true family time, with no distractions.  I guess thats why we look forward to it so much.  Time marches on, and soon we wont all be together to have that time.  It gets more and more valuable the older we get.  And it seems to slip away faster and faster.


Love love love this!!  That sums up very nicely what I've felt about balancing travel with other priorities. And even though our daughter is still too young to have the specific memories of the travel, she is learning to love traveling and experiencing new things and having all that time with us. We are amazed how much she seems to "grow up" each time we take her on a trip and spend that time with her (we were to WDW in Dec., NYC in April, Oregon this month, and she and I are going back to WDW next month...crazy!) I hope that, as she gets older, she'll have lots of warm memories of our vacations to come.

Thanks for sharing yours and I look forward to hearing all about the epic road trip!


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

great report and great wrap up and intro to the new report.

totally agree with you, thats why we camp and enjoy nature and the outdoors as much as possible.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

jedijill said:


> Great wrap up to a great trip!
> 
> The SW roadtrip sounds like quite the adventure!  Hopefully Baby Drew does well.   Can't wait to read that TR!



I have to admit, we're worried about Baby Drew.  Lately he's been on a Sleep Strike. 



glennbo123 said:


> Great ending to your TR Captain!  Thanks for all of the great stories, pictures, and laughs.  I hope your trip out West goes well for you, and more fantastic memories are made.



Thanks Glenn!  One way or the other, it will most likely be memorable!



glennbo123 said:


> And sometimes, you even get both.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>



Holy cow, that guy needs a haircut. 



cmaee said:


> I have been reading along, but never commented.  Well, I couldn't let it end without telling you how much I enjoyed reading about your family and your travels.  I think perhaps what you wrote below is my favorite thing you wrote in your whole trip report.  Such a wonderful way to end your families story of Hawaii.



Well, then 

Thanks for reading along!  I'm glad you enjoyed it.



Cinderella's Fella said:


> Real pretty words, Mark, real pretty!



Thanks, Randall.  That's the best I can offer.  I have a face made for a text-only message board.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

KatMark said:


> Mark, a truly wonderful wrap up. We are going to Phoenix and Disneyland too...but not until next year. But I am going to Vegas in August...but I'll be staying there.



That would have been cool if we could have synced up those trips together.  We'll just have to try again!



KatMark said:


> My family never did vacations...didn't have the money and my parents should have divorced when my youngest brother was 2 (that's a whole other story). I'm so glad you do these with your kids and you are right...they will always have those memories.



You're right, a lot of people just don't have the means or the opportunity to do this.  Sometimes it feels like we're doing more than we should based on our budget, but I'm very thankful that we can.



KatMark said:


> You are missing one important picture. Where's a picture of all of you with Drew?



Not too many of those pictures exist yet.  We had one from Easter, I think.  And I don't know if we have scanned that in.  It's hard to get all 6 of us in one place while we're all awake.  Can I at least give you a cute sleeping baby?


----------



## jedijill

Captain_Oblivious said:


> That would have been cool if we could have synced up those trips together.  We'll just have to try again!
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, a lot of people just don't have the means or the opportunity to do this.  Sometimes it feels like we're doing more than we should based on our budget, but I'm very thankful that we can.
> 
> 
> 
> Not too many of those pictures exist yet.  We had one from Easter, I think.  And I don't know if we have scanned that in.  It's hard to get all 6 of us in one place while we're all awake.  Can I at least give you a cute sleeping baby?



Awwww!  And I thought  you said he was on a sleep strike!  I think you are fibbing!

Jill in CO


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> Great wrap up!  I can't wait to go back to Hawaii.  I've been three times, but all were when I was very much younger.  I was still actually wearing bikinis back when I went!    I can't wait to try Aulani!  Between you, Ellen and Cynthia's reports I am sooooo dying to go there!  Right now it's only a Question Mark on my vacation spreadsheet.



Whenever and however you get there, it will be worth the effort!



franandaj said:


> I loved hearing about your adventures, but I think I'm going to enjoy this next one even more having just completed my own version.  That being said, I can give you some feedback.



Sounds good to me!



franandaj said:


> I don't know what Cedar Breaks National Monument is, but I can tell you that Bryce Canyon is really a first thing in the morning kind of experience. (Pictures to prove it in two more updates). The suggested tour is to drive to the far end of the park and stop at the 6-7 overlooks on the way back.  There are 2-3 which require a bit of a hike and at 8000 ft and with an infant, you might do like we did and just do the ones which are a get out of the car and say ooooh and aaaaah.



Cedar Breaks is a very short side trip on the way from our hotel to Bryce in the morning.  We were hoping to leave fairly early and get a visit in quickly while still getting to Bryce in the morning.  Mostly it's a cheap way to get another National Park passport stamp. 



franandaj said:


> I will suggest Foster's Family Steakhouse for dinner.  It's really more of a coffee shop kinds of place and they had good homestyle food at lunchtime.  (maybe 3-4 updates for the pictures).  But you're right, there isn't a lot to choose from and from what I read Ruby's owns the entire town of Bryce Canyon and has a monopoly on the restaurants there.



Thanks!  Foster's was one place I was looking at.  Another was Bryce Canyon Pines.  Both look like little mom-and-pop shops, but they got better ratings on Trip Advisor than Ruby's did.



franandaj said:


> I'm so glad that you guys are coming into Zion this way!  I'm not sure if you know that most of the Canyon is only accessible via Tram/bus in the summertime.  Sort of a hop on hop off kind of thing.  However, if you don't choose to do that, you can always drive up to the Northwest end of the park (about 1/2 an hour up I15) and see the other section which doesn't require getting on and off a bus.



Yes, I did know about the shuttle--I've been doing my homework!  Entering through the tunnel should be pretty cool.

I think I forgot to mention it, but I was planning on stopping by the other section of the park on the way from Hoover Dam to Cedar City, since it's right off the interstate.



franandaj said:


> Springdale looks like a cutesy little artsy fartsy town with quite a few nice places to get some grub.



I saw a picture of a burger with a huge steak knife holding it together, and that was enough for me.




franandaj said:


> What is your route to get there?  Are you going back through Zion or going through Vegas.  Just being nosy.



Going through Zion, then down past the north rim entrance.  Long drive, but there's no easy way to get there.  I think going through Vegas would be longer.



franandaj said:


> Are there not Claim Jumpers on the East Coast?



Nope.  No In-n-Out Burgers, either.  And I know it's not an exciting choice, but those potato cakes were so good...



franandaj said:


> I got nothing for you, only been to Phoenix once or twice, however, I do remember seeing a DDD place that was a Mexican Restaurant in a Gas Station that looked good.



Hmmmm...I don't remember that, but it sounds fun.



franandaj said:


> Yikes!  All I can tell you is get an early start.  The 10 out by Indio and Palm Springs can be brutal.  Joshua Tree will be hot, Hot, HOT.  I would start driving before the sun comes up.  Seriously.



Yeah, that's going to be a long day for sure.  We'll try for an early start.  I was thinking Joshua Tree would help break up the drive and give us some interesting sights.



franandaj said:


> This sounds like a good plan.  I would make a reservation at Café Orleans, you can do it the day before, but since So Cal folks don't think about reservations, walk up waits can be a long time.  Also unless you are the type of eater that could get the free steak at that steakhouse in Texas that boasts you get it free if you can eat ALL of it, split the Monte Cristo amongst 2-3 of you.  I can only eat one of the four pieces they give you.  That also leaves you room for Pomme Frites and Beignets!



Wow, how did you know exactly what we would order?!  Oh, wait, we really are that predictable.



franandaj said:


> Perhaps I could come out in the afternoon and meet you all in 3D!



That would be awesome!  I hope you can make it.  And thanks again for all of your help so far.



franandaj said:


> Love this!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

nodnol said:


> I know, I didn't comment very much on your TR, but I enjoyed it tremendously! Thank you very much!!!



Well, comment some more next time!   I'm glad you enjoyed it!



nodnol said:


> I hope you'll be able to manage the heat and the crowds and I'm looking forward to the report



Thanks!  I'm sure between the heat, long stretches in the desert with no supplies available, and sleep-deprived baby, we'll have no problems whatsoever.



Dugette said:


> I'm so excited for it. We'll be in Hawaii for 9 nights and will be in a (standard view) studio at Aulani the whole time. Yay for renting DVC points and getting a room for less than 1/2 the going rate! We'd love to hop to other islands someday, but that will have to be a future trip. Maybe when we're not toting a toddler around.



You'll have to let us know how it goes!  Have fun!



Dugette said:


> Love love love this!!  That sums up very nicely what I've felt about balancing travel with other priorities. And even though our daughter is still too young to have the specific memories of the travel, she is learning to love traveling and experiencing new things and having all that time with us. We are amazed how much she seems to "grow up" each time we take her on a trip and spend that time with her (we were to WDW in Dec., NYC in April, Oregon this month, and she and I are going back to WDW next month...crazy!) I hope that, as she gets older, she'll have lots of warm memories of our vacations to come.
> 
> Thanks for sharing yours and I look forward to hearing all about the epic road trip!



I think there's an excitement that comes from exploring a new place that even affects young children, even if they don't quite know where they are.  It's that universal feeling of discovery.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> great report and great wrap up and intro to the new report.
> 
> totally agree with you, thats why we camp and enjoy nature and the outdoors as much as possible.



Welcome back Dan!  I'm sure you and the family have some great plans lined up for the summer!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

jedijill said:


> Awwww!  And I thought  you said he was on a sleep strike!  I think you are fibbing!
> 
> Jill in CO



What time should I drop him off? 

Seriously, if he looked like this at 4 a.m. we'd all be much happier.


----------



## LindaBabe

Pack WATER, Sunscreen and sun glasses.  Hats.  Joshua Tree is hotter than the hinges on the gates of hell in the summer time.


----------



## KatMark

I will take that picture of a sleeping baby anytime.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

LindaBabe said:


> Pack WATER, Sunscreen and sun glasses.  Hats.  Joshua Tree is hotter than the hinges on the gates of hell in the summer time.



What about these bags of Atomic Fireball candy?  They were 2-for-1 at Target.

Just kidding.  I will do my best to heed the warnings.



KatMark said:


> I will take that picture of a sleeping baby anytime.





Especially at 4 a.m.


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> 	Favorite meal of the trip: Monkeypod Kitchen.  I have a soft spot in my heart for the Hilo Burger Joint and Kua Aina Sanwich Shop, though.



YAY Monkeypod!  And Kua Aina   Holy cats, renting points is the way to go.  Rack rates, even at an AP discount are just insane.  I've a work trip this summer and man I'd love a night there but OY.  Not gonna happen.

I will eat at Monkeypod if nothing else though!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *The Oblivious Family Takes on the American Southwest*



I am not much help on the food situation but hmmn, Claim Jumper?  I admit, I'd be going for some killer SW cuisine.  I like CJ but they changed up their menu on us a while ago and we are still cranky about it.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Sunday, Day 9:* Longest driving day for distance/time.  Get up early, drive 3 hours or so to Joshua Tree National Park in California.  Break up the drive by exploring the park.  Then continue west to Anaheim to get ready to explore some crappy tourist trap there.
> Possible Dinner Location: Tortilla Jos, which my daughter loved when she was out there a couple of years ago.
> Driving distance: 405 miles (7 hours)



Holy cats.  That is a long day.  Tortilla Joe's is a solid choice, lots of good options in DTD between that, Uva Bar, EOS...



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Monday, Day 10:* Disneyland!  Cram in as much as possible in one day.  Visit DCA first to try and ride Radiator Springs Racers and get FPs for World of Color.  Spend most of the day in Disneyland park trying to see things that are different from Florida.  Eat Monte Cristo at Café Orleans.  See World of Color in the evening.  Understand that theres no way we can possibly see everything in one day.  Enjoy it anyway.  Hopefully the kids will be surprised.
> Driving distance: 0.
> Possible Dining Locations: Café Orleans (dont you pay attention?), Flos V-8 Café (mostly because the kids would think it was cool)



I am going to weigh in on this one.  Flo's did not impress us.  At ALL.  At ALL.  Cute interior, I will give you that.  Meh in spades on the food.  It was an unplanned dining choice and if you are just going for the cool factor, I'd hit the Cozy Cone instead.  I wish we'd eaten there.  The other CS food we had on the DCA side was quite good and if you eat in the wharf area and people can't decide what they want, it is quite easy to have a few be able to get mexican, others hit the wharf cafe, and others get Asian.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *Tuesday, Day 11:* Last day.  Hang around Downtown Disney and the Grand Californian as long as possible in the morning, postponing the inevitable.  Then drive to Las Vegas.
> Driving distance: 260 miles (3 hours, 49 minutes)
> Possible Dining Location: Slaters 50/50 (burger joint in CA featuring patties that are 50% ground beef, 50% ground bacon)



Get beignets from Ralph Brennan's express for breakfast!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Total driving distance: 1493.3 miles.
> 
> In the desert.  In the summer.



You can do it!  We did 3600 miles from Seattle to the GC (via yellowstone, jackson hole, denver and santa fe) in a mini van with 4 kids over the 4th of July and camped 4 of those nights.  We had a few more days but only a couple I think.   That van was so full every kid had luggage under their legs and in between them.  It was crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Granted, the kids were older (Eric was 7) but it can be done.  Just add 1-2 hours to what you think your drive time will really be.    Or 4 on the very long drive days.  We had a few that we thought would be 8-12 hour days...and they were longer.  Multiple stops, eating taking longer than planned, later starts, all kinds of reasons but still, a few of those days took a lot longer than we were expecting.

And, if your kids are like mine, be prepared to stop at Barnes and Noble every 3 days or so to restock the reading material.  If you plan it right, and the kids like some of the same reading material (if the ages work) they can cycle through a series.   You can tell this was a pre-ebook kind of trip.  LOL!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> In the end, thats what we want to achieve.  Long after the toys have broken, the Xbox has its last red ring of death, and the comic books have fallen apart, the kids will not remember the stuff they had.  Theyll remember the things we did together.  Vacations are some of the most vivid memories, because thats one of the few times in your life when you have your parents complete attention.  Its true family time, with no distractions.  I guess thats why we look forward to it so much.  Time marches on, and soon we wont all be together to have that time.  It gets more and more valuable the older we get.  And it seems to slip away faster and faster.



And that is EXACTLY why you do it.  I couldn't agree more. Our kids will never forget that trip.  I will be looking forward to the PTR/TR!


----------



## mohrt2

This is the first time I have read a trip report from someone I didn't know. I don't even remember how I came upon it. But it is one I remember for a long time to come. God bless you and your beautiful family.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Holy cow, that guy needs a haircut.



Ya think? 
I just hated the notion of spoiling all them there pretty words with more of my pointless sarcasm.
Pointless understatement seemed a better choice at the time. 



But as you can plainly see, all bets are off now




Captain_Oblivious said:


>



That that right there
That picture says much.
And all of it: good.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I have to admit, we're worried about Baby Drew.  Lately he's been on a Sleep Strike.



Ouchhhhh  May that clear up quickly.


I m always both envious and thankful for those whose infants figure out how to sleep fairly quickly.
I love my boy, but he didnt sleep well for nearly two years.  
That was one of the most thorough and sustained physical beatings I ever took in my life.
And one Id like never to repeat, thank you very much.  
Its no wonder that sleep deprivation is a primary choice for enhanced Interrogation. 





Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's the best I can offer.  I have a face made for a text-only message board.



Youre just one of the many on that point.  




Captain_Oblivious said:


> *The Oblivious Family Takes on the American Southwest*



As Ive said at the end of nearly every other TR youve written
Im lookin forward mightily to reading along with the next one.
This will be quit the adventure, and I know from experience
that yall will tackle it with just the right balance of style and obliviousness.


Oh
And just for good measure, how about another pointless GIF


----------



## Wherem I Now

All of the drama, excitement, adventure, and movie references that we have come to expect from a Captain Oblivious trip report.  Thanks for including so many pictures of the beautiful scenery and your beautiful family (including the after trip pictures of baby Drew).  I know that it was a fun trip because it was fun just reading about it.  Nicely done! 

Looking forward to reading about your upcoming Southwest trip.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> YAY Monkeypod!  And Kua Aina   Holy cats, renting points is the way to go.  Rack rates, even at an AP discount are just insane.  I've a work trip this summer and man I'd love a night there but OY.  Not gonna happen.



Yeah, it really is ridiculous.  But I think Disney knows that if I'm going back to Hawaii, I'll probably try and stay there.  I won't have to worry about it for many years, though.  Maybe I can save up enough for rack rates by then.



eandesmom said:


> I will eat at Monkeypod if nothing else though!



 I could go for a slice of that chocolate creme pie right now!



eandesmom said:


> I am not much help on the food situation but hmmn, Claim Jumper?  I admit, I'd be going for some killer SW cuisine.  I like CJ but they changed up their menu on us a while ago and we are still cranky about it.



I know, I figured I'd get grief from my West Coast pals for that one.  All I can say is, Julie and I ate there when we visited in 2008 and enjoyed it.  And there aren't any near us, so it doesn't feel like a common chain from our perspective.

I'm still open to ideas, though.  I've looked through Road Food, Trip Advisor, etc., and nothing jumped out at me as being a place I really needed to try.  That would also be family-friendly and not destroy the budget. 



eandesmom said:


> Holy cats.  That is a long day.  Tortilla Joe's is a solid choice, lots of good options in DTD between that, Uva Bar, EOS...



Alison recommended the Uva Bar as well.  I will have to do some more menu research...



eandesmom said:


> I am going to weigh in on this one.  Flo's did not impress us.  At ALL.  At ALL.  Cute interior, I will give you that.  Meh in spades on the food.  It was an unplanned dining choice and if you are just going for the cool factor, I'd hit the Cozy Cone instead.  I wish we'd eaten there.  The other CS food we had on the DCA side was quite good and if you eat in the wharf area and people can't decide what they want, it is quite easy to have a few be able to get mexican, others hit the wharf cafe, and others get Asian.



Hmmm...this will also necessitate further research.  I was less concerned about the counter-service menu places, figuring food quality would be mostly the same anywhere.  And I still haven't had a bad meal at Disney.  I was just thinking that my boys, rabid Cars fans, would love to eat at Flo's and hang out in Cars Land.  But I think it will probably be a spur-of-the-moment deal anyway, depending on where we are at dinner time.  It'll be a busy day, for sure!

I did see that Hungry Bear in Critter Country has a fried green tomato sandwich.  If Julie gets wind of this, we may not be allowed to go anywhere else.



eandesmom said:


> Get beignets from Ralph Brennan's express for breakfast!



Oooh...I like this idea.  I like it a lot!



eandesmom said:


> You can do it!  We did 3600 miles from Seattle to the GC (via yellowstone, jackson hole, denver and santa fe) in a mini van with 4 kids over the 4th of July and camped 4 of those nights.  We had a few more days but only a couple I think.   That van was so full every kid had luggage under their legs and in between them.  It was crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Granted, the kids were older (Eric was 7) but it can be done.  Just add 1-2 hours to what you think your drive time will really be.    Or 4 on the very long drive days.  We had a few that we thought would be 8-12 hour days...and they were longer.  Multiple stops, eating taking longer than planned, later starts, all kinds of reasons but still, a few of those days took a lot longer than we were expecting.



I'm tired just reading this! 

I know we'll have to have some stops to nurse the baby, but overall I think it will work well being able to stop at overlooks in the National Parks.  The days that worry me the most on the trip are the drive from Zion to Grand Canyon, just because it's over 200 miles of nothing but desert heat...and the drive from Phoenix to Anaheim via Joshua Tree, because it's a very long, hot day.  Honestly, we wouldn't even be attempting that drive if not for Alison making Disneyland possible for us.  And with Disneyland at the end, we're willing to take the risk!



eandesmom said:


> And, if your kids are like mine, be prepared to stop at Barnes and Noble every 3 days or so to restock the reading material.  If you plan it right, and the kids like some of the same reading material (if the ages work) they can cycle through a series.   You can tell this was a pre-ebook kind of trip.  LOL!



My kids are EXACTLY like that.  Of course, their parents are also bookworms, so it's not like the voracious reading isn't encouraged.  I like the cycling idea!



eandesmom said:


> And that is EXACTLY why you do it.  I couldn't agree more. Our kids will never forget that trip.  I will be looking forward to the PTR/TR!



Well, this WAS the PTR.  That's why I'm never on the PTR boards.  I don't know what else I could possibly say other than, "Yep, that's the plan."


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Best item not available in the rest of the U.S.: deep-fried apple pies at McDonalds.


Really???  I mean... really???? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Best host ever: my Aunt Carol.


Think she'd mind hosting another family that is completely unrelated at some point? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I cant stress enough how good the kids did on this trip.  We thought the long flights would be really difficult, and they couldnt have handled them any better.  I think kids by and large are more resilient then we give them credit for.  Sometimes they even put us to shame when it comes to handling inconveniences or things that dont go according to plan.  Theres always some fear about pushing them beyond their limits on an experience like this, but I have yet to find a time when it hasnt been worth it to try.


Well said.  Your kids seem like a pretty great group.  And they seem to do very well with traveling and adversity.  Hopefully Drew will follow their lead. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Total driving distance: 1493.3 miles.
> 
> In the desert.  In the summer.


Who's idea was that again? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> In the end, thats what we want to achieve.  Long after the toys have broken, the Xbox has its last red ring of death, and the comic books have fallen apart, the kids will not remember the stuff they had.  Theyll remember the things we did together.  Vacations are some of the most vivid memories, because thats one of the few times in your life when you have your parents complete attention.  Its true family time, with no distractions.  I guess thats why we look forward to it so much.  Time marches on, and soon we wont all be together to have that time.  It gets more and more valuable the older we get.  And it seems to slip away faster and faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, lets get out there and do the best we can with it.  Lets explore and see something new.  As I keep telling my kids (and myself), dont be afraid to try something new.  You either find something you love, or you end up with a great story.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for reading along.


Very well said.  I always enjoy your TR's and you always seem to do a great job putting the bigger picture in perspective.  Well done, and I look forward to the next one.  




Now quick... somebody tell a fart joke.  I can't stand seeing one of Mark's TRs taking such a serious tone!


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yeah, it really is ridiculous.  But I think Disney knows that if I'm going back to Hawaii, I'll probably try and stay there.  I won't have to worry about it for many years, though.  Maybe I can save up enough for rack rates by then.



Well, it is comparable to WDW deluxe rack rates I guess but yowza. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I could go for a slice of that chocolate creme pie right now!



I did not have that, sounds good!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I know, I figured I'd get grief from my West Coast pals for that one.  All I can say is, Julie and I ate there when we visited in 2008 and enjoyed it.  And there aren't any near us, so it doesn't feel like a common chain from our perspective.



Makes sense, I crave some Steak n Shake when I have the chance in the midwest!

We are just crabby as they got rid of the fried chicken.  Theirs was SO good!  Which seems just WRONG if you are going to call yourself Claim Jumper and they actually sell it frozen in the grocery store still.  Jeff and I actually go there often on date/movie night and eat in the bar.  It's good grub for sure, a little on the pricey side for us for a friday night no cook take the kids out but for a slightly more special occasion we will do it.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Alison recommended the Uva Bar as well.  I will have to do some more menu research...



Allison is big on the lamb burger, as are many others.  I'm not big on lamb but 2 of our group got it, including Eric, and it was darn good!  I had the corn arepas.  YUM!!!!!!!!  Everyone loved their food.  No real kids menu per-se though so that may be a deal killer for you.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hmmm...this will also necessitate further research.  I was less concerned about the counter-service menu places, figuring food quality would be mostly the same anywhere.  And I still haven't had a bad meal at Disney.  I was just thinking that my boys, rabid Cars fans, would love to eat at Flo's and hang out in Cars Land.  But I think it will probably be a spur-of-the-moment deal anyway, depending on where we are at dinner time.  It'll be a busy day, for sure!



It's a cute concept and in a way, nice that they offer "homestyle" cooking as entree options with the roast beef and turkey.  Unfortunately, to me, it was very much like the caefeteria special.  It wasn't bad but it wasn't anything memorable either and honestly for the price I expected more.  Probably didn't help that I was starving and cold and roast beef sounded like it should have been the perfect thing.  And it wasn't.  We really wanted to eat at the Cones but we were all cold and wanted to be inside and were short on time.  Plus we needed a vegetarian option for my dad and honestly, we had a harder time finding that at DL than I expected.  And again, it wasn't bad.  For me though, I want good, preferably really good, and will go out of my way on the CS side to find it.  Kind of annoyed my parents at times.    But it's a thing and Jeff has it too so at least we are compatible that way.  I think it's the whole eating out thing.  I was in the restaurant business for so long that I have a hard time paying someone to make me/serve me "average" food.  So, take my opinion with a grain of salt.  The kids turkey sandwich meal, which is what I think my mom got, looked pretty good.    The vegetarian thing was...interesting. 

Not that it was all that cold out, we just didn't have time to go back to the room to get any kind of jacket or light sweater.  I would give it another shot for breakfast or just dessert or a shake.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I did see that Hungry Bear in Critter Country has a fried green tomato sandwich.  If Julie gets wind of this, we may not be allowed to go anywhere else.



We loved the French Market.  But if you'll be at Cafe Orleans it is sort of along the same lines but mmmmm red beans and rice!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oooh...I like this idea.  I like it a lot!



be prepared to be covered in powdered sugar.  SO worth it!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I know we'll have to have some stops to nurse the baby, but overall I think it will work well being able to stop at overlooks in the National Parks.  The days that worry me the most on the trip are the drive from Zion to Grand Canyon, just because it's over 200 miles of nothing but desert heat...and the drive from Phoenix to Anaheim via Joshua Tree, because it's a very long, hot day.  Honestly, we wouldn't even be attempting that drive if not for Alison making Disneyland possible for us.  And with Disneyland at the end, we're willing to take the risk!



Yeah, just factor in your stop times into the total travel.  We did Santa Fe to Grand Canyon in a day.  Long and hot is right!  8 hours drive time but it took closer to 12 total by the time we pulled into the campsite.  Leaving Santa Fe late was definitely on us and we had to bail on our plan of eating at the campsite due to the time so a stop for dinner in Williams didn't help.

Setting up a tent in the dark with 4 tired kids after a 12 hour travel day....ah the stuff memories are made of.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> My kids are EXACTLY like that.  Of course, their parents are also bookworms, so it's not like the voracious reading isn't encouraged.  I like the cycling idea!



Percy Jackson saved the day!  Trick is to find a series they've not yet read and don't let them start.  It was pretty cool.  We had a dvd player, gameboys etc and they...read.


----------



## WDW2012

Thank you for sharing your Hawaiian journey with us.  Godspeed on traveling with a baby over the summer. I look forward to the trip report.  Hopefully Baby Drew likes being in the car. With my youngest we would never have attempted it.  She cried going to the grocery store!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

mohrt2 said:


> This is the first time I have read a trip report from someone I didn't know. I don't even remember how I came upon it. But it is one I remember for a long time to come. God bless you and your beautiful family.



That's very kind.  Thank you so much!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ya think?
> I just hated the notion of spoiling all them there pretty words with more of my pointless sarcasm.
> Pointless understatement seemed a better choice at the time.



It all fits in with the pointless TR, so you're good either way. 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That that right there
> That picture says much.
> And all of it: good.





I don't have a recent picture of Sarah posted, but she's up past my chin now.  Not sure when exactly that happened.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ouchhhhh  May that clear up quickly.



Well, he only got up once last night.  That's progress.  I almost feel awake today.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I m always both envious and thankful for those whose infants figure out how to sleep fairly quickly.
> I love my boy, but he didnt sleep well for nearly two years.
> That was one of the most thorough and sustained physical beatings I ever took in my life.
> And one Id like never to repeat, thank you very much.
> Its no wonder that sleep deprivation is a primary choice for enhanced Interrogation.



Amen!  2 years of that?  God bless you.  This baby thing is for younger people.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Youre just one of the many on that point.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> As Ive said at the end of nearly every other TR youve written
> Im lookin forward mightily to reading along with the next one.
> This will be quit the adventure, and I know from experience
> that yall will tackle it with just the right balance of style and obliviousness.



Thank you, sir.  And for being a faithful reader.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh
> And just for good measure, how about another pointless GIF







Wherem I Now said:


> All of the drama, excitement, adventure, and movie references that we have come to expect from a Captain Oblivious trip report.  Thanks for including so many pictures of the beautiful scenery and your beautiful family (including the after trip pictures of baby Drew).  I know that it was a fun trip because it was fun just reading about it.  Nicely done!
> 
> Looking forward to reading about your upcoming Southwest trip.



Thanks Mike!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Really???  I mean... really????



It was either that or poi. 



afwdwfan said:


> Think she'd mind hosting another family that is completely unrelated at some point?



Not at all.  In fact, just show up, knock on the door, and ask where your room is.



afwdwfan said:


> Well said.  Your kids seem like a pretty great group.  And they seem to do very well with traveling and adversity.  Hopefully Drew will follow their lead.



Please, God, let that be the case. 



afwdwfan said:


> Who's idea was that again?



Some idiot.



afwdwfan said:


> Very well said.  I always enjoy your TR's and you always seem to do a great job putting the bigger picture in perspective.  Well done, and I look forward to the next one.



Thanks, Andy.  I appreciate you being a faithful reader, no matter how long this drags on and on and on...



afwdwfan said:


> Now quick... somebody tell a fart joke.  I can't stand seeing one of Mark's TRs taking such a serious tone!



Three doctors are discussing which types of patients they prefer. Doctor Watson says, ''I prefer librarians. All their organs are alphabetized.'' Doctor Fitzpatrick says, ''I prefer mathematicians. All their organs are numbered.'' Doctor Ahn says, ''I prefer lawyers. Theyre gutless, heartless, brainless, spineless, and their heads and rear-ends are interchangeable.''


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Well, it is comparable to WDW deluxe rack rates I guess but yowza.



Thank goodness they offer discounts from time to time.  That's the only way I ever get to stay at these places.  Besides the renting points thing, of course.



eandesmom said:


> I did not have that, sounds good!



Mmmm...pie...








eandesmom said:


> Makes sense, I crave some Steak n Shake when I have the chance in the midwest!



There you go.  It's exotic if you don't see it every day.



eandesmom said:


> We are just crabby as they got rid of the fried chicken.  Theirs was SO good!  Which seems just WRONG if you are going to call yourself Claim Jumper and they actually sell it frozen in the grocery store still.  Jeff and I actually go there often on date/movie night and eat in the bar.  It's good grub for sure, a little on the pricey side for us for a friday night no cook take the kids out but for a slightly more special occasion we will do it.



I can understand that.  Taking away good fried chicken is a crime.  Maybe I should boycott them too! 



eandesmom said:


> Allison is big on the lamb burger, as are many others.  I'm not big on lamb but 2 of our group got it, including Eric, and it was darn good!  I had the corn arepas.  YUM!!!!!!!!  Everyone loved their food.  No real kids menu per-se though so that may be a deal killer for you.



I'm not big on lamb, either, so I'm not sure it would be up our alley.  The other burger on the menu was $16. 



eandesmom said:


> It's a cute concept and in a way, nice that they offer "homestyle" cooking as entree options with the roast beef and turkey.  Unfortunately, to me, it was very much like the caefeteria special.  It wasn't bad but it wasn't anything memorable either and honestly for the price I expected more.  Probably didn't help that I was starving and cold and roast beef sounded like it should have been the perfect thing.  And it wasn't.  We really wanted to eat at the Cones but we were all cold and wanted to be inside and were short on time.  Plus we needed a vegetarian option for my dad and honestly, we had a harder time finding that at DL than I expected.  And again, it wasn't bad.  For me though, I want good, preferably really good, and will go out of my way on the CS side to find it.  Kind of annoyed my parents at times.    But it's a thing and Jeff has it too so at least we are compatible that way.  I think it's the whole eating out thing.  I was in the restaurant business for so long that I have a hard time paying someone to make me/serve me "average" food.  So, take my opinion with a grain of salt.  The kids turkey sandwich meal, which is what I think my mom got, looked pretty good.    The vegetarian thing was...interesting.





So, no vegetarian dish.  Not an issue with this family. 

We'll see where we end up.  As you know, my standards aren't especially high.  



eandesmom said:


> Not that it was all that cold out, we just didn't have time to go back to the room to get any kind of jacket or light sweater.  I would give it another shot for breakfast or just dessert or a shake.



Mmmm...milkshake...



eandesmom said:


> We loved the French Market.  But if you'll be at Cafe Orleans it is sort of along the same lines but mmmmm red beans and rice!



Give me the deep-fried sandwich!



eandesmom said:


> be prepared to be covered in powdered sugar.  SO worth it!



You say that like it's a bad thing. 



eandesmom said:


> Yeah, just factor in your stop times into the total travel.  We did Santa Fe to Grand Canyon in a day.  Long and hot is right!  8 hours drive time but it took closer to 12 total by the time we pulled into the campsite.  Leaving Santa Fe late was definitely on us and we had to bail on our plan of eating at the campsite due to the time so a stop for dinner in Williams didn't help.
> 
> Setting up a tent in the dark with 4 tired kids after a 12 hour travel day....ah the stuff memories are made of.





This sounds like a great story!



eandesmom said:


> Percy Jackson saved the day!  Trick is to find a series they've not yet read and don't let them start.  It was pretty cool.  We had a dvd player, gameboys etc and they...read.



Sounds like good parenting!  Ours beg for a movie after a while. 



WDW2012 said:


> Thank you for sharing your Hawaiian journey with us.  Godspeed on traveling with a baby over the summer. I look forward to the trip report.  Hopefully Baby Drew likes being in the car. With my youngest we would never have attempted it.  She cried going to the grocery store!



  Yeah, that would change things considerably!

Thanks for reading along!


----------



## MEK

Cinderella's Fella said:


>



I'm so far behind on the DIS can I just borrow this and put it on each one of the TRs I'm subbed, too.  

I have something in common with Julie - I have not watched the end of a rental movie since long before 2006.    Couch + movie = sleeping pill.  It's a disease, I tell you!  

I loved your TR.  But I totally missed the part where you talk about this summer's plans.  Cynthia had to fill me in since apparently I am not a good reader.  

I love Julie's dress.  

I agree that East to West is so much worse.


----------



## MEK

Captain_Oblivious said:


>


A-DORABLE!!!!!!!!  Love it!  They are TOO cute!

OK - NOW I am seriously up to speed on your plans.  They sound great.  It never even occurred to me to fly into Las Vegas as an option.  I'm going to do the DL thing next February.  

Can't wait to read all about it!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MEK said:


> I'm so far behind on the DIS can I just borrow this and put it on each one of the TRs I'm subbed, too.



Why not?  It sure makes responding a lot less time-consuming.  



MEK said:


> I have something in common with Julie - I have not watched the end of a rental movie since long before 2006.    Couch + movie = sleeping pill.  It's a disease, I tell you!



Want me to tell you who Keyser Soze is?  



MEK said:


> I loved your TR.  But I totally missed the part where you talk about this summer's plans.  Cynthia had to fill me in since apparently I am not a good reader.



That's ok.  We did a whole recap of it anyway.



MEK said:


> I love Julie's dress.



She does too!  



MEK said:


> A-DORABLE!!!!!!!!  Love it!  They are TOO cute!



And so young!  What happened??



MEK said:


> OK - NOW I am seriously up to speed on your plans.  They sound great.  It never even occurred to me to fly into Las Vegas as an option.  I'm going to do the DL thing next February.
> 
> Can't wait to read all about it!



Thanks!  It was pretty amazing how much cheaper the flights were into Vegas.  I wonder if the rates are subsidized by the casinos or something.


----------



## MNtwinsplus1mom

What an entertaining and helpful trip report! Thank you so much for sharing your lovely family's memories with us! I have so enjoyed reading along and have to thank you for the help it was for our own Hawaii trip. We just came home a few days ago. We spent 4 of our Oahu nights at Aulani renting dvc points and 2 nights on the Big Island. We loved Aulani also. I had bought the background music on itunes before the trip and love listening to it now. 

On your recommendation I did have a tasty apple pie at McDonalds. So good! And we rented a house on the Big Island also on your recommendation. Amazing! And inexpensive. We liked Monkeypod also. I had to laugh at your bathroom sign photo. I took the same picture last Saturday. Lastly, your closing couple paragraphs wrapped it up so well. That is what we want too, to make memories with our kids.

Can't wait to hear about your next trip. Sounds like a great plan! Told my husband about the 1/2 beef, 1/2 bacon burger. Eager to hear how that goes! Yum.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> What an entertaining and helpful trip report! Thank you so much for sharing your lovely family's memories with us! I have so enjoyed reading along and have to thank you for the help it was for our own Hawaii trip. We just came home a few days ago. We spent 4 of our Oahu nights at Aulani renting dvc points and 2 nights on the Big Island. We loved Aulani also. I had bought the background music on itunes before the trip and love listening to it now.



I'm glad you had a good time!  When you got home, did you start making plans to get back to Aulani as soon as humanly possible?



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> On your recommendation I did have a tasty apple pie at McDonalds. So good! And we rented a house on the Big Island also on your recommendation. Amazing! And inexpensive. We liked Monkeypod also. I had to laugh at your bathroom sign photo. I took the same picture last Saturday. Lastly, your closing couple paragraphs wrapped it up so well. That is what we want too, to make memories with our kids.



 And memories have to involve deep-fried food, right?



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Can't wait to hear about your next trip. Sounds like a great plan! Told my husband about the 1/2 beef, 1/2 bacon burger. Eager to hear how that goes! Yum.



I can't even talk about that burger with a straight face.  The idea of it just cracks me up.  And makes me hungry.


----------



## MNtwinsplus1mom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm glad you had a good time!  When you got home, did you start making plans to get back to Aulani as soon as humanly possible?
> 
> When we planned our vacation, we always said this would be a once-in-a-lifetime trip, but before we even left I was scheming about how to get back. It was a splurge for us and well worth it, but I have to admit it will probably be a long time until we return, because there are so many other places we want to see while our kids are still at home, including many national parks and historic places that just seem obligatory, but certainly worth the visit. And then there are the mandatory Disney World (and in a couple years for us, Disneyland) trips... I can't give those up. I won't. Whenever I go somewhere else I end up comparing it to Disney in my mind and thinking of the many ways Disney World is better. When I went to Europe many years ago, I recall I actually thought to myself, "Maybe I should have just gone to Epcot World Showcase instead. That would have been as good, with better food, a lot less hassle, no language issues, etc."
> 
> This trip was incredible, but I have to say we stayed in 4 different places and rented 3 minivans and ran around a lot. We loved what we did (we knew we'd be busy, because we wanted to see and do a lot), but after this Disney World will be a relaxing vacation. It seems backwards, but Magical Express, Disney transportation, and Magic Bands sound so simple and easy in comparison.
> 
> Eventually I very much hope (and expect) we will return, and I think Aulani would be a must-do on any Hawaii trip for us.
> 
> I am going to try to do some kind of trip report on our Hawaii vacation. We'll see how that goes... It is nice to go through day-by-day and try to hold onto the memories. It would be my first one and I have no idea what I'm doing, so I am sure it will be far from perfect, but that's okay.
> 
> I look forward to your next report! Have a wonderful, safe trip.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> When we planned our vacation, we always said this would be a once-in-a-lifetime trip, but before we even left I was scheming about how to get back. It was a splurge for us and well worth it, but I have to admit it will probably be a long time until we return, because there are so many other places we want to see while our kids are still at home, including many national parks and historic places that just seem obligatory, but certainly worth the visit. And then there are the mandatory Disney World (and in a couple years for us, Disneyland) trips... I can't give those up. I won't. Whenever I go somewhere else I end up comparing it to Disney in my mind and thinking of the many ways Disney World is better. When I went to Europe many years ago, I recall I actually thought to myself, "Maybe I should have just gone to Epcot World Showcase instead. That would have been as good, with better food, a lot less hassle, no language issues, etc."
> 
> This trip was incredible, but I have to say we stayed in 4 different places and rented 3 minivans and ran around a lot. We loved what we did (we knew we'd be busy, because we wanted to see and do a lot), but after this Disney World will be a relaxing vacation. It seems backwards, but Magical Express, Disney transportation, and Magic Bands sound so simple and easy in comparison.
> 
> Eventually I very much hope (and expect) we will return, and I think Aulani would be a must-do on any Hawaii trip for us.
> 
> I am going to try to do some kind of trip report on our Hawaii vacation. We'll see how that goes... It is nice to go through day-by-day and try to hold onto the memories. It would be my first one and I have no idea what I'm doing, so I am sure it will be far from perfect, but that's okay.
> 
> I look forward to your next report! Have a wonderful, safe trip.



Sounds like you did great!  I agree, Aulani was so special that I think we would really want to incorporate it again on a return trip.  Not that we can afford it, but when has that ever stopped us? 

Let me know if you get your TR started, I'll be happy to follow along.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

I couldn't resist posting this picture of Baby Drew and his long-lost relative.  Can you see the resemblance?


----------



## Dugette

Love the picture!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Dugette said:


> Love the picture!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Mark!  I've been sneaking peeks at your TR for awhile, but never could quite catch up to comment.  I finally finished! I loved your TR - loved seeing a "down to earth" report on a trip with kids.  Looks like you were able to have a great time, make great memories, and share new experiences and history on a budget! 
Congratulations on beautiful baby Drew!  I know it's a little late, but I'm happy for all of you.  Love the Marshmallow pic - Shame On You!   He's cuter than that!
Arizona in Summer?  It is 120 in the day, 100 at night   You can feel the heat coming off the inside walls at night.   Sedona is awesome though - much cooler - little shops and artsy - I guess you've probably been there.   There is a great resort there that has a fun place to sit out and enjoy some nachos and just look at the scenery - http://enchantmentresort.com/  Okay, sit IN and enjoy the nachos and scenery!

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## mrp4352

We have saved off every chapter of your trip report, not only because it was fun reading, but also because we hope to go to Hawaii in a couple of years and this seemed like a great planning tool!


----------



## ProudMommyof2

I just power read you TR in  2 days! It was easily one of the funniest, most informative and best written TRs I have read! Thank you for sharing your adventure. I truly hope you write a TR for this summer's adventure.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

I was on a DIS sabbatical for a while but have thoroughly enjoyed catching up on your Hawaiian adventures.  One day I definitely hope to make it out there and I will be coming back to this report to do my planning!  So many great tips and as a fellow burger/dive lover, I have made many notes!

Drew is absolutely adorable!  Congratulations!!!

Your summer plans sound terrific.   So glad you're able to fit Disneyland and the Grand Californian in there.  I will be anxiously awaiting your next TR!

Love your advice on trying something new and at a minimum having a great story.  So true!  Something I definitely need to remind myself of.

Thanks again for sharing your story and safe travels this summer!


----------



## Steppesister

Oh goody. Just in time for the end of a great TR.  Guess it takes Garage Sale Hostage status to find time to sit still long enough to open a DIS tab. 

Thoughts:

You'll LOVE the SW! I went to NAU in Flagstaff and spent a lot of time in Oak Creek Canyon. Make sure to take the kids to "Slide Rock" in the Canyon; they'll have a blast!!! (take swimsuits you won't mind trashing).

The North Rim is better. Even in summer- NO ONE goes. You'd have the entire park to yourselves. And Drew could scream all he wants. But yeah, I get the traveling with baby thing. Totally.

Tuscon>Phoenix. but a bit out of the way. There's a SUPER cool desert museum there with oodles of desert animals and stuff- really well done. 

Check out a "town" called Amboy. Very near (like within minutes) are some cool cinder cones you can hike up and salt pits where salt is mined. Your kids (and probably you too) would find these extremely interesting. Don't step in- it's very tempting- you'll sink up to your knees, if you're lucky, and probably lose your shoes. I believe the entire town is for sale, and has been for 30 years. Just think of the possibilities when you're mayor!

Just above Montezuma's castle are some ruins that you CAN go in. Maybe hard with a baby, but it is do-able. You'll find pottery chards, petrified corn husks and cobs, and all kinds of stuff. It's pretty cool. You'd have to go on a narrow trail along the cliff, but you're all pretty adventurous. 

Well, let me know via FB when you start the TR... I'll make it when I can between learning nursing skillz.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Fixed it for ya'


----------



## Flossbolna

I am finally caught up with your trip report. Just when it ends... But it was wonderful to read! What a wonderful vacation you had and it sounds like this summer's vacation will be fantastic as well!

I read some discussion about eating at Flo's in Disneyland. We ended up eating there twice, so I guess you can see we rather liked it. Is it something extraordinary? Most likely not. But to me it was "exotic" enough to be appealing. I had the pork twice and I really liked the barbecue sauce it came with. I loved the baked beans that I got as a side. Michael had the turkey once and the beef the second time and liked both. He loved the mashed potatoes he got as a side. I also really liked the roll we got with the meal. The portion was not huge, but plenty. The cole slaw was standard cole slaw and the only side that was a bit boring were the carrots and peas, which Michael got in an attempt to be healthy...

We also had a pie for dessert both times and those pies are quite delicious! When we were there the seasonal one was strawberry-rhubard which was wonderful, the apple pie was very good, too, but the other one was better. 

Also, make sure to try to get a table on the side that overlooks Radiator Springs Racers, great view during your meal!

We ate at a number of DL/DCA counter service places and they were all good to very good, we did not have one meal that we did not like. I did not find Flo to be any worse or better than the others. My advice would be to pick a place where the type of food being served appeals to you, there are so many different things to choose from! I found the variety of food amazing. At WDW I often have the feeling that after a few days of counter service food, that I am eating the same type of food over and over again, at DL/DCA it was so much easier to not repeat food choices! I guess that also speaks to our enjoyment of Flo that we chose to repeat that!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Mark!  I've been sneaking peeks at your TR for awhile, but never could quite catch up to comment.



Ninja reader!    Thanks for sticking with me!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I finally finished! I loved your TR - loved seeing a "down to earth" report on a trip with kids.  Looks like you were able to have a great time, make great memories, and share new experiences and history on a budget!



Thanks!  I don't know about the "on a budget" part, though--especially after seeing the credit card bills when we got back! 



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Congratulations on beautiful baby Drew!  I know it's a little late, but I'm happy for all of you.  Love the Marshmallow pic - Shame On You!   He's cuter than that!



 

I forgot how much fun babies are, when they can't complain about all the ridiculous stuff you're doing to them. 



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Arizona in Summer?  It is 120 in the day, 100 at night   You can feel the heat coming off the inside walls at night.   Sedona is awesome though - much cooler - little shops and artsy - I guess you've probably been there.   There is a great resort there that has a fun place to sit out and enjoy some nachos and just look at the scenery - http://enchantmentresort.com/  Okay, sit IN and enjoy the nachos and scenery!
> 
> Enjoy your trip!



Thanks!  Like you said, Julie and I have experienced Arizona in the summer twice and lived to tell the tale.  I think if you prepare for the heat, you can do just fine...just like preparing for heat and crowds at Disney.  Julie has already fallen in love with Sedona on our past trips and wanted to make sure we stopped by!



mrp4352 said:


> We have saved off every chapter of your trip report, not only because it was fun reading, but also because we hope to go to Hawaii in a couple of years and this seemed like a great planning tool!



 and thanks for reading!  I hope it helps you with your planning.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

ProudMommyof2 said:


> I just power read you TR in  2 days! It was easily one of the funniest, most informative and best written TRs I have read! Thank you for sharing your adventure. I truly hope you write a TR for this summer's adventure.





Why, thank you! There will most definitely be a TR for the next trip, mostly because I really enjoy writing them.  It will most likely be buried on the "California & the West" sub-thread on the Disneyland TR board.



2xcited2sleep said:


> I was on a DIS sabbatical for a while but have thoroughly enjoyed catching up on your Hawaiian adventures.  One day I definitely hope to make it out there and I will be coming back to this report to do my planning!  So many great tips and as a fellow burger/dive lover, I have made many notes!



Great to have you back!  I hope you do get out there someday.  Such a wonderful place to visit.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Drew is absolutely adorable!  Congratulations!!!



Thanks!  He's much more adorable when he's not screaming.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Your summer plans sound terrific.   So glad you're able to fit Disneyland and the Grand Californian in there.  I will be anxiously awaiting your next TR!



Well, we won't be staying at the Grand Californian--just wandering through.  But it'll be fun to look at it.  And the Disneyland visit will mostly be the nickel tour, but we'll do the best we can.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Love your advice on trying something new and at a minimum having a great story.  So true!  Something I definitely need to remind myself of.



I'm one of the worst people at trying new things, so it's a lesson I need to re-learn often.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Thanks again for sharing your story and safe travels this summer!



Thanks, and thanks for reading along!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Steppesister said:


> Oh goody. Just in time for the end of a great TR.  Guess it takes Garage Sale Hostage status to find time to sit still long enough to open a DIS tab.



Liesa, you have so much going on I'm just grateful when you take the time to check in.



Steppesister said:


> You'll LOVE the SW! I went to NAU in Flagstaff and spent a lot of time in Oak Creek Canyon. Make sure to take the kids to "Slide Rock" in the Canyon; they'll have a blast!!! (take swimsuits you won't mind trashing).



I know exactly where you're talking about!  I've done that Oak Creek Canyon drive a couple of times (what a gorgeous drive) and have never stopped into Slide Rock state park.  I don't know if we'll have the time to do it, but it sure would be fun.  I definitely want to get over to Red Rock Crossing if we can.



Steppesister said:


> The North Rim is better. Even in summer- NO ONE goes. You'd have the entire park to yourselves. And Drew could scream all he wants. But yeah, I get the traveling with baby thing. Totally.



I did the drive to the North Rim once with my parents, and it was really cool to see it--the whole Canyon seemed so much greener from that side.  We hemmed and hawed over it and finally thought that the drive we need to do that day is so long, adding the north rim would put us over the edge.  Seems like you can never do absolutely everything you want to do.  



Steppesister said:


> Tuscon>Phoenix. but a bit out of the way. There's a SUPER cool desert museum there with oodles of desert animals and stuff- really well done.



We've been there!  The Arizona-Sonora Desert Museum.  And I agree!  Julie and I both thought it was fantastic.  Again, it fell victim to the "are we trying to cram in too much?" discussion.



Steppesister said:


> Check out a "town" called Amboy. Very near (like within minutes) are some cool cinder cones you can hike up and salt pits where salt is mined. Your kids (and probably you too) would find these extremely interesting. Don't step in- it's very tempting- you'll sink up to your knees, if you're lucky, and probably lose your shoes. I believe the entire town is for sale, and has been for 30 years. Just think of the possibilities when you're mayor!



Now that sounds really cool!  After all the public workshops I've had to attend over the years, I'll pass on being mayor.  I keep the taxes low every year and all they want to do is whine about losing their shoes.  



Steppesister said:


> Just above Montezuma's castle are some ruins that you CAN go in. Maybe hard with a baby, but it is do-able. You'll find pottery chards, petrified corn husks and cobs, and all kinds of stuff. It's pretty cool. You'd have to go on a narrow trail along the cliff, but you're all pretty adventurous.



Narrow trails along cliffs??  Awesome!  I'm sure Julie will be right behind me. 



Steppesister said:


> Well, let me know via FB when you start the TR... I'll make it when I can between learning nursing skillz.



Will do!  And good luck with nursing school and wedding planning!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Fixed it for ya'





Nice work!


----------



## jedijill

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Fixed it for ya'



This should be your Christmas card this year.  

Jill in CO


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Flossbolna said:


> I am finally caught up with your trip report. Just when it ends... But it was wonderful to read! What a wonderful vacation you had and it sounds like this summer's vacation will be fantastic as well!



Thanks Magdalene!  I'm glad you enjoyed it.  I hope we can pull off this year's trip--I'm still worried about how the baby will do.



Flossbolna said:


> I read some discussion about eating at Flo's in Disneyland. We ended up eating there twice, so I guess you can see we rather liked it. Is it something extraordinary? Most likely not. But to me it was "exotic" enough to be appealing. I had the pork twice and I really liked the barbecue sauce it came with. I loved the baked beans that I got as a side. Michael had the turkey once and the beef the second time and liked both. He loved the mashed potatoes he got as a side. I also really liked the roll we got with the meal. The portion was not huge, but plenty. The cole slaw was standard cole slaw and the only side that was a bit boring were the carrots and peas, which Michael got in an attempt to be healthy...



It all sounds good to me!  We definitely prefer home cooking to fancy foods, so this seemed like it would be up our alley.  However, I think I may need to change my dining plans for DL anyway just based on trying to get a FP for Radiator Springs Racers.  We may end up doing counter-service for lunch and then Cafe Orleans for dinner.



Flossbolna said:


> We also had a pie for dessert both times and those pies are quite delicious! When we were there the seasonal one was strawberry-rhubard which was wonderful, the apple pie was very good, too, but the other one was better.



I'm a sucker for good pie!



Flossbolna said:


> Also, make sure to try to get a table on the side that overlooks Radiator Springs Racers, great view during your meal!



We'll do our best.  I'd really like to see Cars Land lit up at night!



Flossbolna said:


> We ate at a number of DL/DCA counter service places and they were all good to very good, we did not have one meal that we did not like. I did not find Flo to be any worse or better than the others. My advice would be to pick a place where the type of food being served appeals to you, there are so many different things to choose from! I found the variety of food amazing. At WDW I often have the feeling that after a few days of counter service food, that I am eating the same type of food over and over again, at DL/DCA it was so much easier to not repeat food choices! I guess that also speaks to our enjoyment of Flo that we chose to repeat that!



Sounds like I can't go wrong!  I have heard many good reviews of the fried chicken at the Plaza Inn on Main St.  I'm also a sucker for good fried chicken, so that may end up being our counter-service meal.  It may end up being a spur-of-the-moment decision!  Anyway, thanks for the tips!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

jedijill said:


> This should be your Christmas card this year.
> 
> Jill in CO



We could do a lot worse!


----------



## Flossbolna

Captain_Oblivious said:


> We'll do our best.  I'd really like to see Cars Land lit up at night!
> 
> Sounds like I can't go wrong!  I have heard many good reviews of the fried chicken at the Plaza Inn on Main St.  I'm also a sucker for good fried chicken, so that may end up being our counter-service meal.  It may end up being a spur-of-the-moment decision!  Anyway, thanks for the tips!



Remember that scene in the movie when they switch the neon back on? They do that every evening at DCA's Radiator Springs at dusk (and they won't give you an exact time even if you ask). We just tried to hang out there around 8pm which was right around sunset time when we were there and managed to catch it one evening. It is rather cute, they play the same music and one shop after the other switches on the neon. Not something you have to be there for, but if you happen to be in the neighbourhood around that time, look out for it!

Once thing I found out at DL: It is so much easier to do spur-of-the-moment decisions there. Even with regard to attractions. Everything is so much closer together. Even hopping from one park to the other is so much easier!! Just try to avoid the Tomorrowland entrance bottleneck (just where the spinner is) as much as you can! This bit of walkway seems to be constantly congested.

I hope you will have so much fun there!!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Flossbolna said:


> Remember that scene in the movie when they switch the neon back on? They do that every evening at DCA's Radiator Springs at dusk (and they won't give you an exact time even if you ask). We just tried to hang out there around 8pm which was right around sunset time when we were there and managed to catch it one evening. It is rather cute, they play the same music and one shop after the other switches on the neon. Not something you have to be there for, but if you happen to be in the neighbourhood around that time, look out for it!



Sounds cool!  I'll have to try and check that out.  I do want to spend some time in Radiator Springs, because it looks like the Imagineers really out-did themselves in terms of the details and theme.  I'm worried we'll have to spend a decent amount of time sitting in line for World of Color, though.



Flossbolna said:


> Once thing I found out at DL: It is so much easier to do spur-of-the-moment decisions there. Even with regard to attractions. Everything is so much closer together. Even hopping from one park to the other is so much easier!! Just try to avoid the Tomorrowland entrance bottleneck (just where the spinner is) as much as you can! This bit of walkway seems to be constantly congested.
> 
> I hope you will have so much fun there!!!



Me too!   Thanks for the tip on Tomorrowland.  It looks to me like the most stressful part of the day will be getting fastpasses for RSR.  If we can get that accomplished, then we'll just watch the wait times and see what we can get done.  I think we'll try and spend the majority of our time in DL.  It is great that they're so close together!


----------



## MNtwinsplus1mom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds like you did great!  I agree, Aulani was so special that I think we would really want to incorporate it again on a return trip.  Not that we can afford it, but when has that ever stopped us?
> 
> Let me know if you get your TR started, I'll be happy to follow along.



Just wanted to check in and let you know I started my report. BTW, loved the photo you posted of Drew with the marshmallow guy. That made me laugh out loud. That would be a hilarious card. We have friends who do insane cards and they would not hesitate with such a fine specimen.

Hope you're enjoying your countdown to your big vacation!


----------



## Deirdres

Thanks for the great trip report, it was fun to follow along


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Just wanted to check in and let you know I started my report. BTW, loved the photo you posted of Drew with the marshmallow guy. That made me laugh out loud. That would be a hilarious card. We have friends who do insane cards and they would not hesitate with such a fine specimen.



Hmmm...you might like the picture we posted on Facebook for Father's Day, then.  I'll have to see if I can dig it up.



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Hope you're enjoying your countdown to your big vacation!



One month to go (or so)!  And it's way too far away...I need a vacation now! 



Deirdres said:


> Thanks for the great trip report, it was fun to follow along



Thanks for reading along!


----------



## MNtwinsplus1mom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hmmm...you might like the picture we posted on Facebook for Father's Day, then.  I'll have to see if I can dig it up.



Yes, please post it here if you can. Sounds like a good one!


----------



## Leshaface

So you came highly recommended by Franandaj and Dugette, so now i'm here going to attempt an all nighter and read your TR  Wish me luck!  I also see that you're going to be taking a SW trip here pretty soon.  Do you have a PTR/TR set up for that yet?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Yes, please post it here if you can. Sounds like a good one!



Here you go...








Leshaface said:


> So you came highly recommended by Franandaj and Dugette, so now i'm here going to attempt an all nighter and read your TR  Wish me luck!  I also see that you're going to be taking a SW trip here pretty soon.  Do you have a PTR/TR set up for that yet?





Wow, that's pretty high praise.  But I'd only recommend reading this drivel all night if you're suffering from insomnia.  It should be cured right about...oh, chapter 2...


Zzzzzzzz...


Huh?  What?  Sorry about that.  The answer to the PTR question is yes and no.  Yes, I posted our plan.  It's the final chapter of this TR.  I never bother going the full PTR route because I find that once I post my plan, I don't really have anything else to say about it.  It's a lot easier for me to talk about the trip after it happens!


----------



## Leshaface

I did it!    And can I just say, how amazing of a writer you are.  You kept my attention the whole time and you're so funny! There is so much to comment on but i'll keep it short.  

1)  Aulani is definitely on our list based off of your TR and Cynthia's TR.  It's just finding the time between other trips.  We were throwing around the idea for our 10 year anniversary coming up in two years, so we'll see.  You both sold me on Aulani.

2)  Your family is absolutely adorable.  And congratulations on your new addition! Your children look so well behaved and look like they get along great (aside from the back-to-back photo of them) but geez I remember at that age, my brother and I were at each others throats non-stop!  We're best friends now but we were pains back then.  I don't know how my parents put up with us.

3)  Big fan of Kona Brewing Company!  Have tried a lot of them, but haven't tried the porter.  I'll need to be on the lookout for that one

4)  I applaud you for packing in SO much activities in that amount of time.  OH and your DW for packing 2 suitcases for 5 people  She needs to do a packing video on YouTube or something. I pack 3 suitcases for 2 1/2 people (our son isn't 2 yet) 

5)  Your last paragraph on your wrap up really hit home for me.  My parents worked very hard to give my brother and I vacations.  We never had the best name brand clothing, the newest gadgets and toys, etc.  But they gave us memories in the form of family trips that i'll have for the rest of my life.  My dad passed away in 2006 and while I do miss him, I have all our fun beach trips and Disneyland trips all on DVDS and photos that I can watch whenever I want.  And that's what my DH and I are trying to do for our DS and any future kids we have (still trying to get used to having one child running around here!)

Thanks again for sharing your family vacation with us and can't wait to hear about the next one.  I'll be on the lookout for that TR when it comes out


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Captain_Oblivious said:


>




  
This is brilliant!


Yall have a wonderful time on the next adventure, ya hear?
Lookin forward to that TR.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Leshaface said:


> I did it!    And can I just say, how amazing of a writer you are.  You kept my attention the whole time and you're so funny! There is so much to comment on but i'll keep it short.



Thank you!  I appreciate you taking all that time to read this monster.    



Leshaface said:


> 1)  Aulani is definitely on our list based off of your TR and Cynthia's TR.  It's just finding the time between other trips.  We were throwing around the idea for our 10 year anniversary coming up in two years, so we'll see.  You both sold me on Aulani.



I think Aulani sells itself.  I'm sure Cynthia and I were both just thrilled we got to experience a stay there.  Such an amazing resort.



Leshaface said:


> 2)  Your family is absolutely adorable.  And congratulations on your new addition! Your children look so well behaved and look like they get along great (aside from the back-to-back photo of them) but geez I remember at that age, my brother and I were at each others throats non-stop!  We're best friends now but we were pains back then.  I don't know how my parents put up with us.



Our kids are kids.  They fight, they make annoying noises, they whine, they have tantrums, they irritate mommy and daddy.  But they're also smart, fun, willing to put up with the demands of travel, interested in exploring the country, and a joy to be around.  To be totally honest, I didn't really start to enjoy traveling to its fullest until we had the kids and I could start seeing the world through them.  That was sparked in large part by our first trip as a family to Disney World back in 2006.



Leshaface said:


> 3)  Big fan of Kona Brewing Company!  Have tried a lot of them, but haven't tried the porter.  I'll need to be on the lookout for that one



 Good stuff!  You won't be disappointed!



Leshaface said:


> 4)  I applaud you for packing in SO much activities in that amount of time.  OH and your DW for packing 2 suitcases for 5 people  She needs to do a packing video on YouTube or something. I pack 3 suitcases for 2 1/2 people (our son isn't 2 yet)



She is the woman!



Leshaface said:


> 5)  Your last paragraph on your wrap up really hit home for me.  My parents worked very hard to give my brother and I vacations.  We never had the best name brand clothing, the newest gadgets and toys, etc.  But they gave us memories in the form of family trips that i'll have for the rest of my life.  My dad passed away in 2006 and while I do miss him, I have all our fun beach trips and Disneyland trips all on DVDS and photos that I can watch whenever I want.  And that's what my DH and I are trying to do for our DS and any future kids we have (still trying to get used to having one child running around here!)



Sounds like we are of like minds.  My dad told me he thinks the family vacations are some of the strongest memories you have because it's one of the few times in your life that you have your parents' complete attention.



Leshaface said:


> Thanks again for sharing your family vacation with us and can't wait to hear about the next one.  I'll be on the lookout for that TR when it comes out



Thanks for reading it!  The next one should be buried on the "California & the West" sub-thread under the Disneyland boards, so you'll have to look hard!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> This is brilliant!



Thanks!  We had fun with it.  Well, except Drew.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yall have a wonderful time on the next adventure, ya hear?
> Lookin forward to that TR.



Thanks!  It's coming up faster than I realized.  I hope we're not biting off more than we can chew.  But if so, I'm sure it'll be a good story.


----------



## KatMark

jedijill said:


> This should be your Christmas card this year.
> 
> Jill in CO



Oh I love that idea Jill.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

I forgot to post one picture.  We keep track of our progress around the country on a big map of the U.S., so here's the latest look at it.  The total is now 24 states (25 for Sarah, as she's been to California).  Ever play Pin the Tail on the Donkey?  We played Pin The Crap Out Of Hawaii:


----------



## MEK

Love that pic!  Even if it is totally staged.


----------



## Leshaface

Such a great idea! Do the colors mean anything?  I see more reds and blues than yellows.  You've been to so many places and you'll be adding a ton more pins when you return


----------



## MNtwinsplus1mom

Love the Father's Day photo!  Thanks for sharing it.

Also interesting to see your map.  I love the idea of keeping it up and the family adding pins as you travel. We are planning on our first long road trip with the kids and they are eager to see as many states as possible. Probably will be Wisconsin, Illinois, Indiana, Michigan, Ohio, & Kentucky. We'll see.... Not for a year or so.


----------



## DVC Ashley

Following along!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MEK said:


> Love that pic!  Even if it is totally staged.



Of course it's staged.  The kids still do all this stuff daily, but rarely all within one camera frame.



Leshaface said:


> Such a great idea! Do the colors mean anything?  I see more reds and blues than yellows.  You've been to so many places and you'll be adding a ton more pins when you return



Blue is a place we've spent the night.  Red is a significant destination we visited.  Yellow marks the spots where Julie and I have traveled without the kids.  And it's hard to see, but there are a few clear pins marking Cheesecake Factories where we've dined.  Just because.



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Love the Father's Day photo!  Thanks for sharing it.
> 
> Also interesting to see your map.  I love the idea of keeping it up and the family adding pins as you travel. We are planning on our first long road trip with the kids and they are eager to see as many states as possible. Probably will be Wisconsin, Illinois, Indiana, Michigan, Ohio, & Kentucky. We'll see.... Not for a year or so.



Rust Belt Road Trip



DVC Ashley said:


> Following along!





But I have to warn you, it's pretty much done.  We're just shooting the breeze now.


----------



## Leshaface

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Blue is a place we've spent the night.  Red is a significant destination we visited.  Yellow marks the spots where Julie and I have traveled without the kids.  And it's hard to see, but there are a few clear pins marking Cheesecake Factories where we've dined.  Just because.



That is fantastic!


----------



## mermaidwannabe

Just wanted to say thank you for your very entertaining TR!! I'm planning a vacation to Hawaii next June and so your TR was very helpful. And funny!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

mermaidwannabe said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for your very entertaining TR!! I'm planning a vacation to Hawaii next June and so your TR was very helpful. And funny!



 and thank you for taking the time to read it!  I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I know its been awhile, but I missed your wrap up. Very nice.  Taking the time to make good vacation memories is so important!  We did some family vacations as a kid, but I don't remember them being much fun.  Think National Lampoon's Vacation minus the dead aunt and Wally World.   That is one of the things we tried to do with our boys - make memories, and now they value that for their families - makes me proud.

Mexican food in Phoenix - We loved a chain - Macayo's.  Mostly due to the queso dip - white cheese and cream cheese recipe - Yummo!  What side of town are you staying at?  I know of a good but hot hole in the wall place. We also liked Mi Amigos - great Bloody Mary Bar on weekend mornings - and Sand Bar - ok for lunch or early evening with kids - they have a little man made beach in the outdoor bar area, but lots of seating inside.  Another local chain we liked was Aunt Chilada's.  

Oh, and there is an interesting tour of a mansion built into the rock by an eccentric who thought he was dying of TB - fun quirky tour if you have the time - Mystery Castle - http://visitphoenix.com/things-to-do/1716/mystery-castle/details.aspx  they have odd hours but it's worth an hour if you are near there - we lived near it on the other side of South Mountain.


----------



## Flossbolna

Since this just popped up and your ticker says only 5 more days until you leave for the next trip, this is a great time to say:

Have a fantastic time with quiet babies, lovely children, perfect weather, marvelous adventures and just a plain good time!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

MAGICFOR2 said:


> I know its been awhile, but I missed your wrap up. Very nice.  Taking the time to make good vacation memories is so important!  We did some family vacations as a kid, but I don't remember them being much fun.  Think National Lampoon's Vacation minus the dead aunt and Wally World.



 You dragged a dog to death behind your car?! 



MAGICFOR2 said:


> That is one of the things we tried to do with our boys - make memories, and now they value that for their families - makes me proud.



 And welcome back to the TR!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Mexican food in Phoenix - We loved a chain - Macayo's.  Mostly due to the queso dip - white cheese and cream cheese recipe - Yummo!  What side of town are you staying at?  I know of a good but hot hole in the wall place. We also liked Mi Amigos - great Bloody Mary Bar on weekend mornings - and Sand Bar - ok for lunch or early evening with kids - they have a little man made beach in the outdoor bar area, but lots of seating inside.  Another local chain we liked was Aunt Chilada's.



Thanks for the recommendations!  We are staying on the north side of the city.  The hotel is actually right next to North Mountain park, if that helps.  I found a bbq place and wood-fired pizza place that look promising as well.  



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Oh, and there is an interesting tour of a mansion built into the rock by an eccentric who thought he was dying of TB - fun quirky tour if you have the time - Mystery Castle - http://visitphoenix.com/things-to-do/1716/mystery-castle/details.aspx  they have odd hours but it's worth an hour if you are near there - we lived near it on the other side of South Mountain.



Sounds cool!  I think we probably won't have the time on this trip, but I'll keep it in mind for the future.



Flossbolna said:


> Since this just popped up and your ticker says only 5 more days until you leave for the next trip, this is a great time to say:
> 
> Have a fantastic time with quiet babies, lovely children, perfect weather, marvelous adventures and just a plain good time!!



Thank you Magdalene!  From your lips to God's ears. 

Right now we're having that "Are we biting off more than we can chew?" moment.


----------



## MNtwinsplus1mom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Blue is a place we've spent the night.  Red is a significant destination we visited.  Yellow marks the spots where Julie and I have traveled without the kids.  And it's hard to see, but there are a few clear pins marking Cheesecake Factories where we've dined.  Just because.


Thanks for explaining! Great way to track the trips. Fun about the Cheesecake Factories, also.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Rust Belt Road Trip


Okay, thanks so much for the shameless plug! I read the report. Most entertaining and great ideas for places to see and things to do. Our trip is pretty much happening because of a desire to get to the Pro Football Hall of Fame, but we have many other things we are adding before and after. We would be going to many of the same states, so it is quite helpful. Would love to get to Lynn's Paradise Cafe, but it would not be in our route.  

I know your newest adventure is coming very soon. Have a fantastic time!


----------



## franandaj

Have a safe flight tomorrow and see ya at Disneyland!


----------



## KatMark

Have a great trip Mark, Julie, Sarah, David, Scotty and Andrew.


----------



## jedijill

Bon Voyage!

Jill in CO


----------



## glennbo123

Have a great trip Oblivious/Knowitall clan!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Thank you everyone!  Still hoping traveling like this with a baby wasn't a stupid idea.


----------



## MEK

Happy Travels Today!  I am sure you will all have a fantastic time - even Drew!  :good vibes

Remember - lots of pics - you can balance a camera and a baby, right???


----------



## jwwi

Your map is missing pins in Wisconsin, you know, just North of Chicago

Have a great time on your upcoming trip!


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thank you everyone!  Still hoping traveling like this with a baby wasn't a stupid idea.



I'm not going to lie to you.

Traveling with a baby stupid idea and don't let anybody tell you it isn't.   

But... been there done that.  Gotta break them into the fun of a family vacation at some point in their life.  I hope you guys are having a great trip!


----------



## Poolrat

I see you are having a DAM good time.   Yes that joke NEVER gets old.  



Sorry I missed the send off but hope all is going smoothly and you are all having a great time.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

*LINK TO NEW TR:*

The Dry Heat Expedition

I hope you'll follow along!  But please join in the comments.  Lurking is so boring!


----------



## Redbudlover

following this TR


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Redbudlover said:


> following this TR





I've actually finished this TR and moved on to the next vacation, but thanks for reading along!


----------

